#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-24
<lolz> da rade dysk 3,5 wsadzic do laptopa ?
<kklimonda> lolz: nie
<lolz> witam
<lolz> o zdrowie pytam
<lolz> wita
<kklimonda> lolz: spać idź ;)
<lolz> kklimonda: zaraz zajecia mam
<Mat_Matan> bry
<gtriderxc> 8!
<shpaq> mornin'
<Caldemeyn> cześć wszystkim :)
<bt4> cześć
<Caldemeyn> co tu tak cicho?
<Shibumi> Spia.
<PoKrAk> zZz
<Shibumi> No bo nikt mi nie wmowi, ze pracuja ...  oO
<Caldemeyn> pracują ? :)
<Caldemeyn> z wczorajszej gadki o pracy, to raczej nikt tu nie pracuje :)
<PoKrAk> ja siedze w pracy i sie obijam :)
<Caldemeyn> PoKrAk można wiedzieć co to za praca? :)
<Shibumi> ;))
<PoKrAk> lepiej nie :P
<Caldemeyn> sejm? :D
<PoKrAk> heh wtedy bym nie narzekał na zarobki :)
<PoKrAk> tam sie obijaja na wysokim poziomie
<Shibumi> ... i za duza kase. ;)
<PoKrAk> :)
<Caldemeyn> może czas zmienić zawód ? ;]
<PoKrAk> tak tez kombinuje
<Caldemeyn> PoKrAk jak tam znajdziesz nową pracę to postaraj się o dwa miejsca w tym sejmie :)
<Caldemeyn> chętnie skorzystam :)
<PoKrAk> ;)
<PoKrAk> jeno ze ja juz mam dosc obijania sie
<PoKrAk> sluchajcie bo mam zacmienie
<PoKrAk> co musiałbym zmienić, żeby a kazdym razem nie musiał dowawac bramki przy uruchomieiu route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx eth0
<tar-gz-mobile> Hm?
<PoKrAk> cos poknociłem przy instalacji i nie pamietam co :/
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: ustawić by system pobierał dane z serwera dhcp?
<tar-gz-mobile> Tego twojego distro?
<PoKrAk> kklimoda dane pobiera jest ok (w wersji live cd) jeno nie ma routingu do bramy
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: tak
<PoKrAk> zarówno live-cd i jaki roboczy maja ten sam przypadek
<PoKrAk> przy dodaniu bramy przez route smiga jak dziki
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: nie ma wielkiej filozofii - network-manager ustawia to co dostanie z serwera standardowo
<Dreadlish> re
<tar-gz-mobile> :) mnie e17 zaczęło denerwować
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: dane z dhcp pobrał ale dopiero po route add default gw siec prawidłowo działa
<PoKrAk> wiec to nie kwestia ustawienia sieci (bo to smiga) tylko routingu
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: to nie lepiej już sztywno ustawić>
<didek> Siemanko, co tam?
<Dreadlish> ?*
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: nie, domyślna brama powinna być wysyłana przez serwer dhcp
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: i jest wtedy ustawiana tak samo jak wszystko inne (ip, maska etc.)
<Dreadlish> powinna != musi
<didek> broadcasting Ci nie działa pewnie
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: o/
<didek> Albo masz inny tryb sieci :)
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: no to jest źle skonfigurowana sieć
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: jeżeli używasz network-managera, to możesz to ustawić w opcjach połączenia
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: resololv.conf jest wpisane na sztywno i dupa tez trza route add
<Dreadlish> didek: jakby broadcasting nie działał to by się do innego kompa w sieci nie połączył ;p
<PoKrAk> broadcast jest ok
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: a co ma do tego resolv.conf?
<Dreadlish> tosz to są tylko adresy dnsów
<PoKrAk> tfu nie resolv ty7lko
<didek> Dreadlish, niekoniecznie, i dobrze o tym wiesz ;)
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: nie przeszkadzaj ino jeno, ja tu nie wiem czy to mi w grze piszczy czy xchat :P
<PoKrAk> etc/network/interfaces
<PoKrAk> pomyliłem sie
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: a co masz tam wpisane?
<tar-gz-mobile> W co grasz mat?
<PoKrAk> interfaces jest ustwiony: adres, netmask, network, broadcat, gateway
<PoKrAk> wpisy sa na 1000000% poprawne
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: czyli nie korzystasz z dhcp
<PoKrAk> w tym przypadku nie
<Quintasan> siema
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: więc pisz tak od razu
<PoKrAk> ale w innym korzysta z dhcp i tez prawidłowo pobiera dane lecz trza zrobic tez route add zeby siec działała
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: na podstawie tego co mam teraz zrobiłem live
<kklimonda> może złego hosta w gateway wpisujesz?
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: nie ma takiej opcji
<PoKrAk> cała siec od podstaw ogarnieta i ustawione przezemnie
<PoKrAk> wiec tu nie ma pomyłki
<didek> No jednak czemuś nie działa :D
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: to może masz więcej interfejsów, i standardowo podnosi się jakiś inny, i sobie ustawia jakoś domyślną bramę?
<PoKrAk> przy instalacji cos z routingiem skiepściłem i teraz zastanawiam sie jak to naprawic bez wstawiana na sztywno route add do startu
<kklimonda> tam nie ma filozofii żadnej
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: nie jest jeden jedyny interfejs
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: pokaż co ci route wypisuje przed wpisaniem route add
<PoKrAk> polecenie route nie pokazuje bramy i musze ja dodac dodatkowo po kazdym restarcie
<PoKrAk> localnet * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
<kklimonda> a co wyświetla sudo ifup -a -v ?
<PoKrAk> nic
<kklimonda> i pokaż co masz w /etc/network/interfaces tak w ogóle
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: to co wpisałem powyzej
<PoKrAk> tu jest ok
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: skąd wiesz, że jest ok skoro nie działa?
<PoKrAk> teraz jaki plik jest odpowiedzialny za konfiguracje routingu w debianie
<PoKrAk> bo pisze poraz kolejny problem tkwi w routingu
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: /etc/network/interfaces
<PoKrAk> domyslnie nie wie ze ma pakiety przez brame wyrzucac
<PoKrAk> adresacja ip eth0 jest poprawna
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: widocznie nie dokonca jak nie korzysta z wpisu gateway
<PoKrAk> a jakby korzystał to wpo poleceniu route pokazywał by mi wpis jeno nieprawidłowy odnośnie bramy
<PoKrAk> a niepokazuje zadnego
<Caldemeyn> o czym wy rozmawiacie? informatycy :P
<PoKrAk> i jaki program badz plik jest odpowiedzialny za konfiguracje rputingu przy instalacji
<didek> To dodaj sobie ten route i tyle.
<PoKrAk> didek: to zaproste
<PoKrAk> nie chce na sztywno ustawic gatewaya lecz skonfigurowac to tak jak powinno yc
<didek> I tym właśnie różnią się programiści od administratorów
<didek> Nam jak najprościej to tak najlepiej :)
<PoKrAk> didek: normalnie bym tak zrobił lecz w tym przypadku niemoge
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: u wszystkich działa ustawienie gateway w interfaces
<didek> A co mii-tool mówi?
<PoKrAk> eth0 jest ok
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: chodzi o to ze to nastepstwo błędu instalacji instalowałem jak sie pozniej okazało na niepodłączonym necie
<PoKrAk> i przy zapytaniu o routing popełniłem błęda jakiegos
<PoKrAk> i szukkam co za to jest odpowiedzialne na poziomie instalatora debiana
<Caldemeyn> debian? to zło? :P
<PoKrAk> nie debiajn jak najbardziej nie zuo
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: nie, pytasz się co masz zmienić więc ci mówię co masz zmienić. Ale mi nie wierzysz
<PoKrAk> zuo roztargnienie
<Caldemeyn> debian mi nie lata w wersji Lenny ...
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: w interfaces wpisy odnośnie bramy mam prawidłowe jak i maski broadcastu i całej reszty
<PoKrAk> pomimo tego nie ustawia domyślnego routingu przez brame
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: to jeżeli masz tam prawidłowe wpisy, a ifup eth0 ci nie ustawia bramy to napisz do Faktu
<kklimonda> brb
<PoKrAk> czyli nikt nie wie jakie jeszcze wpisy sa odpowiedzialne za routing w /etc
<Caldemeyn> ponowna instalacja?
<PoKrAk> no wlasnie na poziomie instalacji nastapił błąd z mojej winy zreszta
<PoKrAk> i staram sie to naprawic
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: no jezu - nie ma innych wpisów ponad /etc/network/interfaces
<kklimonda> sudo service networking start odpala ifup -a
<PoKrAk> czyli od nowa trzeba zainstalowac system zeby błąd instalacji naprawic ??
<kklimonda> jeżeli byś korzystał z dhcp to możesz jeszcze zajrzeć do /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf i zobaczyć czy jest routers w request
<PoKrAk> tez korzystam z dhcp moment lookne
<kklimonda> nie możesz naraz korzystać z dhcp i statycznego konfigurowania sieci. To nie ma sensu
<PoKrAk> jest routers w request
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: a kto powiedział ze naraz korzystam
<PoKrAk> nie czytasz mnie uwaznie
<PoKrAk> mowie ze z teg distro co mam na niej problem zrobiłm sobie live cd
<PoKrAk> i livecd korzysta z dhcp
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: no to musisz przeinstalować system. Bo oczywistym jest, że wszystko dobrze skonfigurowałeś
<PoKrAk> zle skonfigurowałem routing
<PoKrAk> bo go nie skonfigurowałem
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: no ale potem go dokonfigurowałeś
<kklimonda> więc jest już dobrze
<PoKrAk> dobrze sa skonigurowane parametry sieci iip maska brama broadcat gateway
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: musze go z reki odpalac i wtedy jest dobrze
<kklimonda> więc oczywistym jest, że debian ukrył gdzieś wpis "nie_skonfigurowano_routingu_wiec_zrobimy_zarcik"
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: no to nie jest dobrze
<PoKrAk> i to właśnie podejrzewam :)
<PoKrAk> z reki daje polecenie route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx eth0
<PoKrAk> i dopiero wtedy siec działa na zewnatrz zarówno na tstic jaki na dhcp ip
<PoKrAk> static
<Dreadlish> nie daje ci trasy i ju
<PoKrAk> no nie daje
<PoKrAk> wiec gdzie dodac przeedytowac wpis zeby to przy starcie dodawało
<kklimonda> nigdzie
<kklimonda> musisz reinstalować
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: dopisz sobie gateway do rc.local i machnij ręką na to
<ethy> Jest jakiś linuksowy czytnik pdf z możliwością podmiany kolorów tła i tekstu (np. na kolejno czarny i zielony)?
<kklimonda> ethy: evince ma tryb odwracania kolorów, adobe potrafi zamieniać kolory na jakie chcesz
<kklimonda> s/adobe/adobe reader
<qermit> xpdf
<Caldemeyn> zawsze sam możesz edytować pdf'a :)
<ethy> qermit: jak?
<qermit> xrdb
<lolz> jak w open office uzywa sie zamieniania liter ( ctrl + h na windowsie ) ?
<Procesx> jest tu kto ??
<ruskitankista> nie ma.
<Procesx> oh yeeeee to pierwszy raz na ircu :d
<Shibumi> wooow
<Procesx> ktos mi powiedzia bardzo mily czlowiek ze tu moge liczyc na pomoc
<Shibumi> Liczyc zawsze mozna.
<Procesx> mam ubuntu mandarine dopiero zaczynam z nim nauke a liczenie jest fajne jak sie ma papierowe monety i duzo hehehehe
<Procesx> mam problem z klawiatura nie ma klawy numerycznej nie funkcjonuje pod ubuntu
<Procesx> a druga rzecz to to ze ze stanju upienia zostaje czarny ekran
<Procesx> po aktualizacjach nic sie nie zmienia
<Mat_Matan> Procesx: postaw system na nowo, problem solved
<Procesx> system jest na nowo :) tak juz prubowalem nie mecze ludzi dopuki sam nie proboje
<lolz> jak w open office uzywa sie zamieniania liter ( ctrl + h na windowsie ) ?
<lolz> wie ktos
<lolz> chce zamienic znaki polskie
<Procesx> proboje zaraz
<kklimonda> lolz: zwykłe find&replace nie wystarczy?
<lolz> gdzie to jest
<kklimonda> lolz: w menu edycja
<lolz> ok mam
<lolz> thx
<Procesx> ;]
<Procesx> polski irc ubuntu pokaecie czy jestecie lepsi ni amerykanie bo tam pomagaj ludzie a wy co
<kklimonda> aż strach się zapytać, czego na tym agh uczą
<kklimonda> Procesx: no ale w jaki sposób mamy ci pomóc? czarny ekran po wstaniu z uśpienia to problem na styku sprzętu i systemu, z klawiaturą numeryczną pewnie tak samo.
<Galahad> jak to czego ... uczą jak by tu wymyśleć coby mieć zajęcie na lata:D
<kklimonda> Procesx: jaką masz wersję Ubuntu?
<Procesx> momento zaraz mowie jaka
<Procesx> ubuntu mandarine 10.01 w tym momencie swiezy bez aktualizacji
<kklimonda> a jaki komputer? model etc.
<Procesx> acer aspire 6930g
<Procesx> sprzet jest sprawny
<Procesx> ubuntu mandarine  10.10  przepraszam
<Mat_Matan> acer...
<Galahad> Procesx, linuxminta postaw :>
<Mat_Matan> gentoo :P
<Galahad> no też można ...na początek w sam raz
<Mat_Matan> Galahad: zaraz po slacku :P
<Galahad> ma sie za sobą wyższy stopień wtajemniczenia i potem możńa spokojnie uzywac z czystym sumieniem minta :D
 * kklimonda się zastanawia jak trzeba spartolić klawiaturę by nie działała część numeryczna
<Procesx> mi polecono ten a ja sie naprawde slabo na linuxie znam dopiero zaczynam nauke marzy mi sie programowanie w bash ale to czarna magia :)
<Procesx> czyli co gento pobrac
<Mat_Matan> programowanie w bashu :D
<kklimonda> Procesx: nie będzie lepiej
<Galahad> ee zacznij marzyć o pythonie i zainstaluj albo linuxminta albo pclinuxosa
<Mat_Matan> o kurnasz, wyobraziłem sobie quake w bashu :D
<Procesx> skad wiesz bash to tylko programowanie powloki systemu czy dobrze mowie
<Mat_Matan> Procesx: dla tego się nabijam
<Procesx> haha wybacz ale mi ylaki pekaja
<Procesx> zylaki pekaja
<Procesx> kurde znowu 5 dni sciagania linuxmint
<Mat_Matan> Procesx: -.- naucz się pisać bo czasami nikt cię nie rozumie
<Procesx> wina klawy
<Mat_Matan> Procesx: tsa...
<Galahad> aspell dociągnij
<Procesx> wiez mi ze zwieraki mi puszczaja od tego juz
<Procesx> ide na angielski czat dzieki chlopaki ale tam pomagaja nie na zarty
<Procesx> a pobierac 5 dni nie mam zamiaru
<kklimonda> Procesx: ściągnij kilka innych dystrybucji, i zobacz która ci będzie lepiej działać.
<Mat_Matan> Procesx: to kup sobie kaczkę i pisz normalnie
<kklimonda> 5 dni ściąga ci się płyta? blah
<Galahad> sudo aptitude install aspell-pl wiem bo wczoraj instalowałem :D
<Procesx> ooo dziekowac proboje
<Galahad> niee moim zdaniem instaluj linuxminta na nim dociagnij sobie virtualboxa i odpalaj pokoleju co chcesz i oglądaj i wybieraj :
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: ciekawe ile u mnie by się ściało :P max 3kb/s dl
<Procesx> Dziekuje :)
<Galahad> virtualbox to zbawienie ....nie trzeba sie zastanawiać "jak by to było" :D
<Galahad> wczoraj na netbooku testowałem fedore z virtualboxa
<Galahad> fedora jednak nie dla mnie jakos tak dziwnie jest ....ten yum crazy :D
<Galahad> jeszcze wypróbuje scientific linux bo ma fajną nazwę i można szpanować ^^
<Procesx> jestem na stronie rozumiem ze to legalnie pobieram i moge uzywac, sa dwie wersje metowy remix w kilku wersjah i linux mint 10 co wybrac ??
<Procesx> to debian wogole :D
<Galahad> na stronie minta oficjalnej jest wersja bazujaca na ubuntu ta z debianem jest jeszcze testowana
<Galahad> natomiast polska wersja jej nigdy nei maiłem ale czemu nie mati75 wrazie cos cię poprowadzi
<Procesx> a ktora to ??
<Galahad> jeśłi chodiz o linux to weikszość jest podobna do seibie małe roznice tylko bywają wiec właściwie informacjii mozńa szukać an forach wszystkich dystrybucji nei tylko tej która masz
<Galahad> http://distrowatch.com/ to fajna strona z rankingiem popularnosci ułatwia wybór
<Galahad> są tam odnośniki wszędzie do każdego distro :>
<Procesx> no ok jak ja nie nawidze poczatkow wszystko jest wtedy jak na spotkaniu w star trek
<Procesx> mialem kilka dni freebsd ale sie okazalo ze to unix
<Galahad> no ale warto chyba zmienić impulsowa na worp :D
<Procesx> :d jak najbardziej
<Procesx> a jak knoppix kiedys sie nim bawilem ??
<Galahad> w distrach unixowych jest tak że wybór przynajmniej moim zdaneim polega na podjeciu decyzji co do silnika którym jest distro z obsługa paczek deb rpm tar-gz itd oraz środowiska graficznego
<Galahad> to tak jakbyś sam robiłs obie samochód ...coś w stylu tych rajdowych ^^ dobierasz skorupe zawieszenie wystrój wnętrza wszystko ...tak długo az wkońcu znajdziesz swój złoty sirodek :D
<Procesx> no faktycznie na start w freebsd tak sie zachowywal w wierszu polecen jest bardzo podobny do linuxa ale po chwili zauwazylem ze to tylko zaslona dymna przed jazd po bandzie
<Procesx> ta strona co mi wyslales wszystko platne
<Galahad> knoppix raczej nie często sie używa jako distro bazowego
<swistak35> niby co płatne : F
<Procesx> rozmawiam z rycerzem galahad
<swistak35> swoją drogą, dawno tam byłem ^^
<Galahad> nie płatne :D co ty są tam reklamy książek jakiś serverów czy nawet sklepów ale distra nie wszystkie sa płatne
<Procesx> nie wtryniac sie
<swistak35> to irc, takie cuda na kiju
<Galahad> hehhehe
<Procesx> przygladalem sie ogolnie po necie jaka wersje polecasz zwyklego minta sciagne bo ja nie mam cierpliwosci dzis 64 bit czy 32
<kklimonda> 32
<Procesx> i co powiesz o jego wytrzymalosci na szybkie zamkniecia systemu ??
<Procesx> pod proca 64 bit 32 bit system
<swistak35> Procesx: to już raczej od systemu plików zależy
<kklimonda> Procesx: tak, 32
<Procesx> wiec jest wydajniejszy :) tez bym tak wybral
<Procesx> :D lol
<kklimonda> Procesx: nie wyłączaj komputera trzymając power i nie bedzie problemu
<Procesx> kklimonda nabijam sie z ciebie tylko
<Galahad> Procesx, po prawej masz ranking dystrybucji ...distra są klasyfikowane pod zwgledem zainteresowania użytkowników czyli tego jak czesto odweidza się strony domowe ...
<Galahad> hmm co ciekawe wszystko zalezy od jądra tego jakie środowisko jest jaki system plików i to konkretnie numerek bo sa gorsze i lepsze nie ma nic pewnego ...dlatego śa różne strategie w śweicei linuksów
<swistak35> Procesx: na jakilinux.pl możesz sobie rozwiązać test, który ci powie, jakie distro pasuje do Ciebie
<swistak35> ogólnie strona dobra dla początkujących, warto zaglądać i czytać
<Procesx> hehehehehe o lol
<Galahad> np sa dystrybucje które cenią sobie stabilność jak np debian gdzie bardzo długo czeka się na wersje oficjalna stabilną ...i sa tez skrajnie nowatorskie jak fedora czy ubuntu które szybko wypuszczają jako oficjalne distro z nie dokońca sprawdzonymi pakietami i jądrem ...
<swistak35> Albo Debian Sid <3
<Procesx> Galahad we tak konkretnie podaj mi pelna nazwe linuxa jaki pobrac z otoczeniem graficznym kde czy gnom jedno kopyto ??
<Procesx> dla uzytkownika domowego ale musi miec wszystkie stery na poczatek\
<Galahad> no nei Procesx ...najlepiej moim zdaniem pobiez sobie środowisko xfce
<Procesx> jak to ubuntu co mam
<Galahad> wiec linux mint xfce
<Galahad> ma stery wsjo na wstępie
<Galahad> potem jak zainstalujesz bedziesz mogł dociagnać sobie kde i gnome :>
<Galahad> na jednym systemie przetestujesz wszystkei środowiska graficzne
<Galahad> wybiera się je przy logowaniu
<Galahad> gdzie s na pasku jest opcja środowiska graficzengo
<Galahad> to moim zdaniem najlepszy sposób ...jedno distro i wiele możliwości sprawdzania
<Procesx> dziekowac niech bog wynagrodzi ci w dzieciach
<Procesx> :)
<Procesx> hehehehe
<Galahad> środowisko graficzne najlepiej pobrać przez synaptika (jak i inne programy)
<shuman> ale tak samo możesz zrobić w tym ubu, które masz już zainstalowane, prawda?
<shuman> Procesx: masz już ubu zainstalowane, tak? :)
<Galahad> ok muszę kończyć powodzenia :> shuman jak zaczynałem to mialem distro na tydzień :D
<Procesx> tak ubuntu mandarina
<Galahad> cześć
<Procesx> czesc
<Procesx> toxfce cos male sie wydaje
<tar-gz> 3Re
<mati75> re
<lolz> czy logowanie sie na poczte na  nie swoim komputerze moze byc niebezpieczne?
<tar-gz> może
<PoKrAk> tak samo jak oddychanie i wstawanie co rano złóżka
<PoKrAk> :)
<lolz> prosilbym o jednoznaczna odpowiedz
<tar-gz> no niby cookies zostawiqasz po sobie.
<lolz> czy sa jakies konkretne powdy
<PoKrAk> czyli może ale nie musi
<lolz> dlaczego
<PoKrAk> bo tak
<PoKrAk> :)
<tar-gz> bo zostawiasz po sobie pliki które mogą zostać przechwycone i rozpracowane
<swistak35> lolz: bo ktoś może mieć jakiś bardzo niemiłe ustrojstwo na kompie
<lolz> ale np na uczelni?
<swistak35> tar-gz: no, zakładamy że gość nie jest głupi i po korzystaniu by wyczyścił cookies i sesje
<tar-gz> to i tak może mieć keyloggera
<swistak35> tar-gz: dlatego mówię, że może być niemiłe ustrojstwo
<swistak35> ale plików, nie zostawiasz
<swistak35> tylko dane są przechwycane podczas wpisywania, i nawet jak potem wyczyscisz cookies&sesje, to ci to nic nie da
<lolz> y wiem co to keylogger
<swistak35> lolz: no to zależy od komputerów na uczelni raczej - jeśli wyczyścisz po wizycie cookies i sesje, zawsze mogą tam być wirusy
<PoKrAk> jest na to jedno rozwiazanie :)
<lolz> nie logowac sie
<swistak35> tak ; d
<PoKrAk> popaść w paranoje i zostac w domu
<tar-gz> lolz: jak nie jesteś agentem złowrogiego wywiadu to sie zaloguj
<lolz> lol
<tar-gz> ale sobie nagraj livecd/usb i z tym smigaj
<lolz> hyh
<lolz> pewnie nie zabotuje na obcym kompie
<tar-gz> zbootuje Ci sie jak w biosie ustaiwsz odpowiednie bootowanie
<lolz> chyba ze da sie z poziomu systemu wlaczyc
<lolz> no a pewnie na haslo bedzie
<swistak35> tar-gz: nie wiadomo jak z dostepem do sieci
<swistak35> chociaz jak to uczelnia to pewnie bez problemu
<swistak35> zawsze może być zabezpieczenie, żeby nikt się do boota nie dorwał : P
<didek> To nie używaj komputera.
<tar-gz> lolz: nie używaj prądu w ogóle.
<lolz> ok
<didek> Siebie też nie.
<didek> Pozostań tylko siecią neuronową bez kontaktu ze światem.
<tar-gz> Ty a może ty tam masz hasła do Tibii ;> ?
<lolz> nie uzywam proadu mam komputer mechaniczny
<lolz> na piasek
<lolz> no trolluja mnie
<PoKrAk> jakie pytanie taka odpowiedz :)
<didek> Jeżeli to kompy dostępowe to na pewno mają antywirusy
<PoKrAk> albo goliaty
<didek> Czyli nikt tam wirusa nie wepchnie, usuwasz ciasteczka i tyle.
<Mussious> Cześć
<Mussious> Da się coś zrobić, żeby freenode nie pokazywało tej wiadomości przy połączeniu?
<Bendzi> tej?
<mati75> Mussious: jakiej?
<PoKrAk> MOTD
<Mussious> tej przy połączeniu
<Mussious> tak
<PoKrAk> pewnie mozna ale kazdy ja olewa
<Mussious> Potrzebne mi to, bo przy łączeniu z komórki kase zżera
<PoKrAk> sadze ze nic na to nie poradzisz
<PushUpek> bry
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: jestes? :D
<oskar__> Witam, jak w konsoli moge jednym poleceniem wyswietlic konkretna linie w pliku?
<oskar__> powiedzmy ze mam plik gdzie jest 123 lini a chce by poznac 7
<kklimonda> sed -n '1p' plik
<oskar__> 1p oznacza 1 linie?
<oskar__> ok juz wiem
<Normal_Guy> witajcie, jako że mi z kasą ostatnimi czasy przydusiło a komputer spłonął zalany herbatą dla tego też poszukuję jakiegoś netbooka z ceną do 1500zł, jakaś solidna budowa, dobra bateria, brafika ATI/AMD lub nVidia, może ktoś z was ma jakieś doświadczenie z netbookiem [dany model]
<PushUpek> w netbooku chcesz dobrą grafikę?:P
<Normal_Guy> PushUpek: może nie tyle dobrą co działającą, z ścierwem graficznym intela nie chce mi się znowu motać pod lin
<Nerihsa> http://www.skapiec.pl/site/cat/17/filtr/_0_375,378_0_0_0_0_0_12897,12901_0_0-1500/min3 D:
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5tup8d2> (at www.skapiec.pl)
<PoKrAk> mi intel działa bez problemu
<Nerihsa> myslalem ze w takiej cenie tylko intele sa a juz widze ze wiecej
<PushUpek> ostatnio matce netbooka hp kupiłem, bateria 7h trzyma :D
<ziutek> ########    ###          ## ##    ##    ###     ##         ## ##         ## ##   ##    ## ##    ##        ##   ##        ## ##  ##    ##   ##   ######   ##     ##       ## #####    ##     ##  ##       ######### ##    ## ##  ##   #########  ##       ##     ## ##    ## ##   ##  ##     ##  ##       ##     ##  ######  ##    ## ##     ##
<Nerihsa> D:
 * PushUpek patrzy jak ładnie mu się gentoo aktualizuje...
<didek> http://odkrywcy.pl/gid,13064616,img,13064813,page,9,title,Nad-Ziemia-zajasnieja-dwa-Slonca,galeriazdjecie.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/498m6t2> (at odkrywcy.pl)
<didek> Co myślicie?
<didek> Czy naprawdę ta gwiazda może wybuchnąć czy to tylko taka informacja dla jaj
<Caldemeyn> a to prawda, że za rok będzie koniec świata? :)
<didek> Nie no tylko pytam się może ktoś ma więcej wiedzy na temat akturalnych wydarzeń w astronomii
<Caldemeyn> ja to się zastanawiam teraz czy wybrać ubuntu + windows na swój deskopt
<slodziak69> witam wszystkich :)
<slodziak69> potrzebuje pomocy z zakresu programowania w c - watki, mutexy, synchronizacja etc. :) czy ktos bylby w stanie pomoc ?
<Caldemeyn> ja bym proponował książkę :)
<slodziak69> propozycja dobra :D jednak mało pomocna ;)
<slodziak69> teoria jest opanowana, jednak problemy praktyka stwarza
<Caldemeyn> na forum próbowałeś? :)
<slodziak69> mecze sie nad projektem semestralnym juz jakis czas i nie dziala tak jak powinien
<Caldemeyn> tu raczej wszyscy są na obiedzie, ew. śpią po nim :)
<PoKrAk> wyjscie kompilatora nie zwraca w czym problem ?
<slodziak69> na forum dostalem jedna odpowiedz ;) abym zmienil nazwe tematu na poprawna z regulaminem ;p
<PoKrAk> standart :)
<Caldemeyn> PoKrAk miałeś pracować :)
<slodziak69> watki nie moga sie zsynchronizowac prawidlowo
<PoKrAk> stare papiery w niszczarke wrzuciłem ot cała praca
<PoKrAk> nie mam dzis weny
<PoKrAk> co google na temat ??
<PoKrAk> ja wrzucałem kod błedu w neta i szukałem
<slodziak69> terminal nie wywala mi ani bledow, ani ostrzezen
<slodziak69> chodzi o sama prace programu
<PoKrAk> a debugowanie włączyłeś??
<PoKrAk> tyle moge pomoc moja przygoda z c była dawno i krótka
<slodziak69> w terminalu ?
<Caldemeyn> ja Ci to mogę w free pascalu trzasnąć :)
<PoKrAk> np w terminalu
<slodziak69> szczerze powiedziawszy nie debugowalem :) za chwile to zrobie D
<slodziak69> :D*
<Caldemeyn> i ty się dziwisz, że dostałeś jedną odpowiedź? :)
<PoKrAk> :)
<Caldemeyn> Ubuntu + Windows ? ;) czy to misja samobójcza?
<PoKrAk> zalezy do czego potrzebne
<PoKrAk> uzyłbym 2 osobnych dysków
<Caldemeyn> dysk mam jeden 500 gb
<PoKrAk> załat sobie 80 / 120 GB dysk na linuxa i  gra gitara
<Caldemeyn> w sumie to ubuntu do rzeczy codziennych + filmy , a na windowsie musiałbym się męczyć przygotowując się do egzaminu technik informatyk ( uhuhu ), gier i testowania programów do naprawy kompa (nie)znajomym
<PoKrAk> Caldemeyn: ja na chwile obecną zamiast ubu bym debiana 6.0 postawił baze i srodowisko graficzne na zamówienie :)
<PoKrAk> 6.0 albo testing/experimental
<Caldemeyn> 6.0 to testing ;) a stable to 5.xx coś :)
<Caldemeyn> bo mi tylko testing śmiga, a na stable wywala błąd
<PoKrAk> Caldemeyn: 6.0 jest obecnie zamrozone
<PoKrAk> :)
<Caldemeyn> z tym debian to masa roboty :)
<PoKrAk> gadanie
<Caldemeyn> znaczy inaczej
<Caldemeyn> nie bardzo wiem jak się za to zabrać
<PoKrAk> postawienie systemu baza + srodowisko graficzne na zamowienie to jakies plus minus 40 min
<Caldemeyn> zgadza się
<PoKrAk> Caldemeyn: nierzesz netinstall sciagasz i instalujesz co trza ot cała filozofia
<PoKrAk> aptitude twoim przyjacielem
<Caldemeyn> teraz mam dwa pytania :) amd64 czy i386 (i686) i sterowniki własnościowe to te fglrx?
<PoKrAk> jak masz 64 bity to 64 bity
<PoKrAk> zawsze to 2x wiecej niz 32 :)
<PoKrAk> a konfiguracja grafiki to juz pozniej szczegół
<PoKrAk> zreszta pytanie czy zalezy ci na compizie czy nie
<PoKrAk> instalujesz xorga konfigurujesz i albo ci działa albo nie jesli nie google i szukamy co działa
<Caldemeyn> niekoniecznie :)
<PoKrAk> czemu ??
<PoKrAk> X --configura i albo działa albo nie działa
<Caldemeyn> no tak robiłem :)
<Caldemeyn> instalowałem xorg, synaptic, gnome, nautilus
<Caldemeyn> i coś jeszcze bodajże
<PoKrAk> a generowałeś plik koniguracyjny
<Caldemeyn> znaczy zrobiłem tak, wszystko działało
<PoKrAk> i ??
<Caldemeyn> po instalacji sterów z ati miałem problem z płynnością okienek i tak jakoś dziwnie się zacinały
<PoKrAk> a sterowniki własnościowe były niezbędne
<PoKrAk> ja z doswiadczenia miałem tak ze własnosciowe nie działały jak poinny a dobrze skonfigurowany xorg działał
<PoKrAk> oki spadam nara
<Caldemeyn> narka
<bialy663> Q: czy ekrany amoled mogą się 'wypalić' (screen-burn)
<jacekowski> nie
<Caldemeyn> ma ktoś może dysk na sprzedaż?
<slodziak69> 2,5"?
<pkkm> Jak zamienić dowiązania symboliczne na pliki na które wskazują?
<tar-gz> pkm shutdown -h now
<pkkm> pytam serio
<mati75> pkkm: za bardzo się nie d
<mati75> a
<pkkm> napiszę skrypt w perlu
<tar-gz> dobra ide obczaić
<tar-gz> Fatal Server Error No screens found
<pkkm> fajnie, zadziałało za pierwszym razem
<Nerihsa> dzisiaj dostalem oswiecienia i postanowilem sie poswiecic by pomagac innym
<mati75> Nerihsa: wstąpiłeś do seminarium?
<Nerihsa> postanowilem napisac bota ktory by klikal w pajacyka, zza proxy z odpowiednio wybranej listy
<Mat_Matan> Nerihsa: w takim razie zrób mi kanapkę
<Mat_Matan> Nerihsa: przecież "pajacyk" można w między bajki włożyć
<Nerihsa> no to nie zmienilem :<
<kklimonda> Nerihsa: pomijając zasadność pajacyka, to komu by to pomogło?
<kklimonda> w końcu by się firmy wkurzyły, że nikt nie patrzy na ich banery
<JamJamPoland> Cześć
<Nerihsa> meow
<JamJamPoland> Potrzebuję pomocy w związku z moją kamerką internetową :(
<Nerihsa> :O
<Nerihsa> mhm
<JamJamPoland> Gdy podglądam obraz z kamery przez Cheese jest on zamazany, trzęsie się i zacina od połowy w dół, natomiast gdy podglądam obraz z kamery poprzez Flash wszystko działa dobrze.
<JamJamPoland> Na forum polecono mi, abym zainstalował on nowa sterowniki karty graficznej, lecz i to nie pomaga.
<Nerihsa> czy mplayer dobrze odtwarza?
<Nerihsa> jak mneimam to bedzie mplayer tv://
<JamJamPoland> Tak
<JamJamPoland> Nie mam problemów z oglądaniem filmów.
<Nerihsa> w sensie czy mplayer dobrze odtwarza z kamerki
<JamJamPoland> Jaką komendą mogę to sprawdzić ?
<Nerihsa> mplayer tv://
<JamJamPoland> Nie załapałem :) ten sam błąd w mplayer - obraz skacze
<Nerihsa> hmm
<Nerihsa> no to uzywaj flasha :o
<JamJamPoland> Jeżeli ustawię ciemny obraz(bardzo ciemny) to jest wszystko dobrze, ale trochę światła powoduje zamazanie i zacinanie obrazu...
<JamJamPoland> Skype nie używał flash'a :(
<JamJamPoland> A do tego jest mi kamera potrzeba najbardziej.
<Nerihsa> a czy skype widzi kamere?
<Nerihsa> bo zwykle ona nie lubi widziec na linuxie
<Galahad> to kerner upgrade :F
<JamJamPoland> Widzi
<JamJamPoland> Ale obraz jest taki sam jak w Cheese
<JamJamPoland> czyli zamazany
<JamJamPoland> Gdzie mogę wkleić raport błędu?
<JamJamPoland> Jaka ta stronka była?
<Nerihsa> wklej.org
<Galahad> http://dpaste.com/
<JamJamPoland> http://wklej.org/id/463591/
<JamJamPoland> Coś takiego. Tylko wycinek, błąd powtarza się w kółko ten sam :-/
<tar-gz> Skrzyp: jesteś?
<JamJamPoland> Gdy używam VLC do przechwytywania obrazu wszystko jest OK...
<JamJamPoland> Mogę coś na to poradzić ?
<Nerihsa> nie wiem, neich sie ktos kompetentny wypowie
<JamJamPoland> No to czekamy :)
<Nerihsa> na tym kanale to torche potrwa :o
<JamJamPoland> Na anglojęzycznym forum radzili aby użyć komendy "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese"
<JamJamPoland> Niestety nie pomaga
<JamJamPoland> Po pewnym czasie zaczynają się sypać błędy
<JamJamPoland> :(
<JamJamPoland> Instalacja starszej wersji mjpeg decode nic nie pomaga
<JamJamPoland> Trudno - jak uda mi się zdziałać coś konkretnego to dam znać.
<TheNumb> Cześć ludziska.
<TheNumb> Wychodzi na to, że chyba będę musiał zacząć rozwijać forka gnome 2.32...
<TheNumb> Są jacyś chętni do pomocy? :PP
<TheNumb> Uhum, las rąk...
<mati75> TheNumb: a co jest?
<JamJamPoland> ?
<TheNumb> mati75: http://gnome3.org
<tar-gz> TheNumb: To już jest stable?
<TheNumb> Wstyd, jak można spieprzyć dobre środowisko.
<JamJamPoland> A kto jest Ci potrzebny ?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: nie. Stable będzie w marcu.
<tar-gz> TheNumb: a jak będzie z zasobami?
<TheNumb> JamJamPoland: żartuję sobie, w życiu bym się nie nie wziął za robienie forma.
<TheNumb> forka*
<JamJamPoland> Nie znam się na żartach :)
<TheNumb> tar-gz: gnome-shell jest pisane w C i Javascript.
<TheNumb> tar-gz: sam sobie odpowiedz na to pytanie.
<TheNumb> tar-gz: mi się sama koncepcja nie podoba. Po co zmieniać produkt, który już teraz jest optymalny? -.-
<TheNumb> Microsoft tego nie robi, Apple tego nie robi. Międzymordzie w tych OS od x lat wygląda tak samo...
<JamJamPoland> Czy ten nowy GNOME nie wydaje wam się za bardzo cukierkowy ?
<kklimonda> nie
<kklimonda> :)
<JamJamPoland> :)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: mi się nie podoba, ani trochę. Już wolę KDE od tego czegoś.
<bialy663> cukierkowy? nie
<bialy663> straszny? tak
<JamJamPoland> Jak dla mnie za bardzo chcą powciskać nowych funkcji...
<kklimonda> TheNumb: no ale nie jest cukierkowy
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nie jest, to prawda.
<Galahad> uff dobrze ze mam xfce :D
<Galahad> bardzo ładny nowy gnome zupełnie jak kde :D
<Galahad> hehehhe
<Caldemeyn> jakie środowsko polecacie do debiana? :)
<Galahad> xfce
<tar-gz> Caldemeyn: xfce/e17/*BOX
<tar-gz> zalezy jaka maszyna i czego oczekujesz
<mati75> Galahad: gnome
<mati75> oj
<mati75> Caldemeyn: gnome
<mati75> Galahad: tab faling
<Galahad> nie nie nie xfce i basta :D
<Caldemeyn> na gnome obecnie siedzę :)
<Galahad> ok możemy się tak kłócić do rana :D
<mati75> Caldemeyn: to openbox
<Galahad> fuj nudny jak flaki z olejem :D dobry tylko z paskiem z xfce :D
<czesmir> eee ja wole wszystko procz kde bo mi wondows przypomina
<Galahad> nei to windows przypomina kde a nei na odwrot :D
<mati75> Galahad: serio?
<czesmir> hehe
<mati75> Galahad: http://ompldr.org/vNzR2ZA
<tar-gz> Galahad: http://www.otofotki.pl/img17/obrazki/yi2687_2011-01-10-221419_1024x768_scrot.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4ej4tvb> (at www.otofotki.pl)
<Galahad> kazdy ma swoje gusta nie dogadamy sie
<Galahad> ok idę do pracy cześć miłej nocy
<Galahad> :)
<tar-gz> Galahad: http://www.otofotki.pl/img16/obrazki/hm5422_screenshot2.png
<Galahad> tak fajne tapety :>
<Nerihsa> o, shana
<Caldemeyn> nic specjalnego :P
<Galahad> grunt to fajna tapeta :D
<tar-gz> mati75: potem mi tego conkego wyślesz.
<Caldemeyn> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/?q=geek#/dt7x7i
<Caldemeyn> może taka tapeta ? :)
<Nerihsa> ohai
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: jestes?
<tar-gz> Zna ktoś polski projket klienta jabber na linucha?
<tar-gz> tpfu na  telefon komórkowy
<mati75> tar-gz: ekg2
<Mariuszek> jabbru czyzby?
<Mariuszek> ale niegotowy
<tar-gz> na B się nazywał, zapomniałem kurcze ...
<Mariuszek> tar-gz: na androida?
<Caldemeyn> wrzuć sobie do pidgina :)
<tar-gz> Bombusmod!
<Mariuszek> tar-gz: ale to w javie
<tar-gz> tar-gz  | Zna ktoś polski projket klienta jabber na linucha?
<tar-gz> 20:14       tar-gz  | tpfu na  telefon komórkowy
<Mariuszek> tar-gz: ale na jaka platforme? java czy android??
<tar-gz> java
<Mariuszek> tar-gz: no to najlepszy jest imho Bombus / Bombusmod
<tar-gz> w jakiej sieci jest najtańszy internet?
<Mariuszek> tar-gz: nie jestem akurat na biezacko, ale ja w mixie kupuje za 6zł pakiet 125mb
<Mariuszek> w plusie
<Mariuszek> na androida starcza
<bialy663> w playu masz 100 za 5
<tar-gz> 100mb?
<Mariuszek> tak
<tar-gz> Hmmm.
<tar-gz> ale ja chce żeby z tej karty szło dzwonić.
<Mariuszek> no to idz do sklepu po starter]
<Mariuszek> moze byc Simplus
<tar-gz> nie plus jest do dupy
<tar-gz> trzeba 30zł miesiecznie doładowywać.
<Mariuszek> zdaje sie,ze mają pakiety 500mb + nielimitowane po uplywie ale z mniejsza szybkoscia, za 15zł
<Mariuszek> nie, moze byc 50 na 3 miesiace
<bialy663> w playu masz 100mb a 5zl; 500mb za 15zl; 1gb za 25zl;
<Caldemeyn> ale do play masz drogo
<bialy663> a co to ja place?
<tar-gz> bialy663: masz z pleya karte?
<bialy663> mialem fresha teraz mam abo
<dKc> cos dziwnego dzieje mi sie z ubuntu
<bialy663> i taka sama oferta
<dKc> jakies czary-mary
<dKc> czy mozliwe, ze mam wirusa?
<Caldemeyn> tak! to możliwe
<dKc> ;
<dKc> (
<Caldemeyn> wpisz w terminalu rm gnome
<tar-gz> dKc: ta świńska grype masz
<dKc> compiz mi sie sam wylacza
<Caldemeyn> błąd, sudo aptitude remove gnome
<dKc> rm gnome mi nie dziala :<
<dKc> rm -rf * tez :<
<dKc> a bo to z sudo musze odpalac, tak?
<tar-gz> dKc: a co Ci mrycza czarny ekran?
<tar-gz> mryga*
<dKc> nie no
<dKc> compiza mi wywala
<dKc> czemu tak sie robi? mial ktos taki problem?
<foreste> ati ?
<dKc> nie
<dKc> intel
<foreste> karta
<foreste> fu intel xd
<dKc> a spadaj tam
<foreste> to jest slabe
<dKc> zreszta co ma karta grafiki do compiza?
<dKc> ze nie starcza pamięci i wywala niby dlatego?
<tar-gz> bialy663: 25 MB*111*92*1#30 dni5 zł
<foreste> na intel gma to ledwo youtube chodzi ;d
<tar-gz> zmieniam operatora na play
<tar-gz> chyba jest najbardziej wporządku
<foreste> tar-gz:  racja
<WanBye> play to zlo
<bialy663> tar-gz: tylko to jest na przekaźnikach plusa
<foreste> ja mam play
<tar-gz> bo z heyah jest tanio ale 20zł co miesiac to duzo tym bardziej ze ja nigdzie nie dzwonie
<tar-gz> i z nikim nie pisze
<bialy663> na przekaznikach playa masz *111*67*1#
<bialy663> 5 zł za 100mb
<tar-gz> a w morde racja!@
<foreste> ja mam 10gb za 45zl
<tar-gz> i tam kasa nak oncie jest chyba rok wazna nie?
<bialy663> tylko warto zablokowac transfer na przekaznikach plusa
<tar-gz> to sie jutro pobawie
<dKc> szdkoda, ze nie wiecie czemu tak sie robi
<Caldemeyn> napisz na forum
<foreste> dKc:  intel
<foreste> mowi wszystko
<dKc> wlasnie nic nie mowi
<tar-gz> bialy663: a jaką masz przeglądarke opera mini?
<dKc> wszystko ladnie chodzi
<foreste> intel gma jest dla biurokraty
<dKc> win7 mi chodzi :P
<dKc> tylko compiz sie wywala
<Caldemeyn> usuń win7 !
<Caldemeyn> :D
<dKc> to nie jest jakas ultra nowa karta, wiec foreste sie
<dKc> zamknij :P
<bialy663> tar-gz: standardową androidową
<Wizard> cześć
<winter> re
<tar-gz> bialy663: co to za telefon masz?
<bialy663> htc legend
<foreste> intel gma -> txt xd
<tar-gz> office: jesteś?
<foreste> dKc: masz 3d ?i
<dKc> fajnie, ze ktos sie interesuje moim tematem, ale szkoda, ze tylko foreste:)
<dKc> jak to "3d ?i"?
<termi> powiedzcie mi
<termi> czy jak w firefox ustawie czcionke na jakas
<termi> to mozliwe ze jakeis strony mi jednak nie wyswietlaja tej czcionki?
<foreste> masz stery intellczy vesa ?
<termi> i tego rozmiaru?
<Caldemeyn> preferencje
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> siemano
<winter> Wizard: bry
<Wizard> ta, ileż można się witać :>
<winter> czas na kawkę
<bt4> winter, jesteś pewien ?
<tar-gz> Wrrr. Office ostatnio mi podawał linka do programu, żeby się z shellem połaczyć.
<tar-gz> Przez telefon
<dKc> foreste: lspci mi mowi, ze intel
<winter> ta
<WanBye> sluchajcie... nie jestem na biezaco... jest juz jakis wynalazek zeby moje ATI 9550 dzialalo na 10.10 ?
<winter> WanBye: otwarte sterowniki ati
<foreste>  WanBye otwarte stery
<foreste> radeon
<Nerihsa> awww radeon 9550
<WanBye> no cos jak ostatnio instalowalem to nie wydalaly... sypał sie x caly czas albo zero wspomagania bylo... cielo sie wszsytko
<Nerihsa> mam gdzies w piwnicy jeszcze
<foreste>  bo zamknietych niema pod 10.10 a po 2 zamknete stery ati sa do dupy ;d
<WanBye> no nie wnikam w to do czego są ;P poprostu mi sytem nie dziala i musze siedziec poki co na win
<Dreadlish> re
<gjm> sto lat!
<bt4> Dreadlish, o/
<bt4> najlepszego gjm
<czesmir> niechaj gwiazdka pomyslnosci nigdy nie zagasnie .... tra la la la
<firemark> gdzie pijecie? :D
<Dreadlish> elo bt4
<gjm> firemark: wszędzie
<Caldemeyn> a potem: http://www.gry-online.pl/Galeria/Forum/1/284576065.jpg
<bt4> firemark, na #archlinux-pl hehe
<Dreadlish> Caldemeyn: lold
<Caldemeyn> wszyscy wychodzą jakby weekend był
<firemark> bt4: hehe
<gjm> dobra, lece, afk
<Dreadlish> dobre mapy mam na codzie
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej raz
<Caemyr> ktorym?
<Dreadlish> 4
<Caemyr> bleee
<Caemyr> 1 to rozumiem
<Dreadlish> black ops ssie, a mw2 nie mam kasy
<Caemyr> potem to juz chała
<Caemyr> dla konsolowcow
<Caemyr> regen zdrowia... rotfl
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> jak cie ktoś dorwie to jest gówno nie regen
<Dreadlish> granat pod tobą i leżysz
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> zawsze jak mi dobrze idzie musi matka przyjść
<Caemyr> :P
<Caemyr> i tak 4 ssie
<Caemyr> w jedynke moznaby pograc
<Dreadlish> wiem dlaczgo ssie - bo nie możesz pograć nawet w nią :D
<Szatan> witka konraddo
<konraddo> cześć ;p
<Caldemeyn> Dreadlish każe Ci iść spać ? :)
<Caemyr> Dreadlish: mam oryginalne wszystkie czesci co wyszly na pc
<Caemyr> wlacznie z UO do jedynki
<Caemyr> szkoda ze okazaly sie tylko strata czasu i kasy
<Caldemeyn> ja kupiłem Metro 2033 przez steam, ściągnąłem 8 GB i gra nie chodzi ;/
<winter> wine?
<Caldemeyn> nie, na windowsie
<winter> to ju ż w ogóle lipa
<winter> xp?
<Caldemeyn> to mogło być na xp
<Dreadlish> Caldemeyn: nie
<bt4> jak na winde to na winde co za różnica czy xp czy wista czy 7
<Caldemeyn> tylko szkoda czasu ściągając 8 GB bez sensu ...
<bialy663> xp nie ma dx11 i chyba dx10
<winter> xp ma do dx9
<Caldemeyn> tylko do 7 są chu*** aktywatory :)
<bialy663> no bt4 taka różnica
<bialy663> a po co aktywatory
<bt4> no może i tak, nie gram w gry ;/
<Caldemeyn> żeby aktywować system i działało to w miarę
<bialy663> ja aktywuję normalnie
<Caldemeyn> ja posiadałem wersję sklepową torrent ;)
<bt4> ;)
<bialy663> ja posiadam wersje msdn
<bialy663> i wersję dołączoną do lapka
<Caldemeyn> muszę coś wykombinować, bo szkoda kasy na to metro
<Caldemeyn> a książka fajna była
<winter> mam książkę
<winter> przerczytałem pierwszy rozdział
<winter> nie lubię post apokalipsy
<Caldemeyn> dalej się rozkręca :)
<winter> wolę normalne fantasy, ew cyberpunk
<Caldemeyn> ja poluje na Metro 2034, a potem Sapkowski
<Caldemeyn> Wiedźmin :)
<winter> co tu do polowania, zbioerz kasę i do empiku
<winter> s/zbioerz/zbierz/
<Caldemeyn> do empiku mam daleko, zapoluje na allegro :)
<winter> no można i tak
<bt4> winter, cyberpunk brzmi dobrze :)
<bialy663> gadaj z supportem steama
<bialy663> slyszalem ze mozna zwrocic
<Caldemeyn> zainstaluję sobie win 7, a potem metro jak nie będzie śmigać do naskrobię do nich
<Dreadlish> omg ...
<Dreadlish> mam zrąbaną siostrę ...
<Dreadlish> musi kurde wtedy oglądać youtube kiedy jak gram w coda
<bialy663> wolalbys aby ssala torrenty?
<Caldemeyn> http://www.cda.pl/gry-online/70411b/Wrozbita-Maciej-wrozby-milosne
<winter> zawsze można przekonfigurować router, limity nałożyć
<Caldemeyn> podrzuć jej linka
<bialy663> czemu na cda
<bialy663> to samo jest na http://www.walentynki.allegro.pl/
<Caldemeyn> nie ważne gdzie, ważne żeby jego siostra sobie wróżyła :D
<Dreadlish> winter: i co jej nałoże kurde - może sobie nawet ciągnąć całym łączem, byle mi pingi nie skakały do 140
<Caldemeyn> wyrzuć jej komputer
<Dreadlish> nie wyrzuce
<winter> jak będzie ciągnąć całym łączem to napewno skoczą
<winter> ale jak tam chces
<winter> z
<Dreadlish> już nawet anteny powykręcałem od wifi
<Dreadlish> żeby nie miała chwile
<Dreadlish> (chociaż sam wtyk też coś troche robi za antenę i ja mam :D)
<bt4> Dreadlish, na krótką metę też pojedziesz bez anteny :)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ale to są 2 ściany karton-gips
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze troche mebli
<WanBye> nałóz folie aluminiową... czasem działa
<krzakx> JAk zresetowac polozenie okien w Gimpie do domyslnych?
<krzakx> usunac jakies pliki konfiguracyjne? ale jaki?
<fi9o> pliki tez leza w ~/.gimp
<lisu> re
<Szatan> `noc
<Galahad> NICK
<winter> 1st
<Dreadlish> 2nd
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: hi
<bikstopa> 3st :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: jo
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: kcesz obczaic moje krulestwo? :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: tzn jak? :D
<bikstopa> screenshoot :D
<Dreadlish> no
<bikstopa> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne2/P1000877.JPG masz xD
<winter> super firanki
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: plus za aparat a nie telefon
<Dreadlish> widze tu jakieś eee o ile mnie mózg nie myli
<Dreadlish> winxp :DDDD
<bikstopa> po lewej masz ubuntu ;d
<Dreadlish> wg mnie - masz porządek
<Dreadlish> karta z inteligo koło e61 :D
<bikstopa> nom
<bikstopa> i? :D
<Dreadlish> nic
<Dreadlish> fajne firanki
<Dreadlish> i sobie pomaluj ten pokój
<bikstopa> co w nich kurwa fajnego? :D
<Dreadlish> ten wzorek kwiatkowy
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: te tapety sa na scianie od 5 lat. wtedy nie mialem nic do gadania
<bikstopa> a teraz nie mam czasu na zmiane ;d
<Dreadlish> ;d
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: pierdolisz, zajebiste sa :D
<bikstopa> kijowej rozdzialki foto, ale iso pewnie z 1600 sie na auto wlaczylo ;d
<Dreadlish> usb 2.0 to sata/ide cable - pierwsze co mi sie rzuciło po włączeniu obrazka ;d
<Dreadlish> i nagrywarka pod tym pudełkiem
<Dreadlish> poza tym pięknie wymuszone chłodzenie pieceta
<bikstopa> a zobacz co jest w miejscu nagrywarki ;d
<winter> bikstopa: coś ci spodło pod biórko
<bikstopa> to nie jest chlodzenie pcta
<bikstopa> to jest wentylacja dyskow
<winter> biurko*
<bikstopa> winter: co?
<bikstopa> ;'d
<winter> takie granotowo-zielone coś z materiału
<bikstopa> a. 2 kartki ze sprawozdan ;d
<winter> to też
<Dreadlish> oczywiście musi być wyrwana rączka od jakiejś szuflady
<Dreadlish> dlatego ja mam na 2 kołkach
<Dreadlish> i trudno wyrwać ;d
<bikstopa> to zielonogranatowe cos to jest twor mojej matki jako zabawka dla kota :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: ona jest odkrecona nie wyrwana
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> jesteś leworęczny
<bikstopa> ta
<bikstopa> ;d
<Dreadlish> co to za duży kij co leży po prawej stronie monitora opierając się na takim białym czymś?
<bikstopa> kij to kij od miotly do ktorego jest przyklejona na lepcu kamera
<bikstopa> a to pod spodem to drukarka
<Dreadlish> lold
<Dreadlish> po co ci kamera na kiju? :D
<bikstopa> testowalem cos a potem nie chcialo mi sie odklejac ;d
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> pozamiataj troche
<winter> ostatni odcinek db
<Dreadlish> bo wygląda troche jakby to było nieużywane od czasów prlu :D
<bikstopa> co mam pozamiatac? :D
<bikstopa> lol
<Dreadlish> pod biurkiem
<bikstopa> ten wiatrak na froncie sie kreci
<bikstopa> a po chuj? :D
<Dreadlish> widać że coś jadłeś ;d
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> posprzątasz później ;d
<Dreadlish> szerokie biurko - coś o czym moge pomarzyć z powodu grzejnika, hpka, compaqa i padaki stojącej koło okna
<bikstopa> :D
<Dreadlish> wygodny fotel - to jest to
<bikstopa> wotel jest nie wygodny
<bikstopa> i niski co do biurka
<bikstopa> ale fotel komputerowy rozpieprzylem
<Dreadlish> heh
<bikstopa> i teraz od pol roku konstruuje wlasny fotel
<Dreadlish> nie dziwie sie ;p
<bikstopa> i nie mam czasu skonczyc ;d
 * bikstopa wymyslil fotel z fotela samochodowego, 4 kolek od taczek i hamulca recznego do blokowania kolek :D
<Dreadlish> właśnie mi netbook się ssunął z kolan na reszte łóżka
<Dreadlish> przez to jak przeczytałem to co napisałeś
<Dreadlish> a to co jest pod tym pudełkiem na cdki i koło ręczników papierowych?
<bikstopa> juz pisalem
<bikstopa> drukarka
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-25
<Dreadlish> to białe z trapezem i włącznikiem na wierzchu?
<bikstopa> ktore?
<Dreadlish> pod kijem od miotły z kamerką ;d
<Dreadlish> tzn opiera sie o to
<bikstopa> aaa, to
<bikstopa> to jest drukarka
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> dziwny wytwór
<bikstopa> panasonic kx-p6500
<Dreadlish> głośniki lożyteha
<Dreadlish> jak to ktoś powiedział
<Ciaho> na tym badylu jest kamerka?
<bikstopa> tak
<bikstopa> kurwa, jedno zdjecie i tyle radochy
<bikstopa> chcecie film z tej kamery moze zeby wam jeszcze zgrac? :D
<Ciaho> nie wnikam po co Ci taki coś
<Ciaho> podglądasz sąsiadkę z góry? :D
<Dreadlish> Ciaho: i właśnie zaprzeczyłeś temu co przed chwilą pisałeś
<bikstopa> nie. inaczej ustawiony obiektyw
<Ciaho> Dreadlish: nie mogłem sie powstrzymać :D
<Dreadlish> heh :D
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> ale zawsze trafiam
<Dreadlish> siedze na ircu, potem sobie na allegro chwile
<Dreadlish> patrze co tam emerge sobie pyka
<Dreadlish> a tu paczke kończy :D
<bikstopa> uploaduje wam filmik
<bikstopa> jak tak nie mozecie zrozumiec jak to dziala ;d
<bikstopa> http://i.imgur.com/BAKBx.jpg lol XD
<kklimonda> lol co?
<bikstopa> ? :D
<kklimonda> wkleiłeś coś, ni z gruszki, ni z pietruszki, i się cieszysz
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> gdzieś na necie znalazł i cieszy
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> z wykopu :D
<kklimonda> heh, ale co w tym śmiesznego?
<bikstopa> lustrzane odbicie rudzielca :D
<Dreadlish> ;d
<winter> skończyłem całą serię db
<winter> teraz dbz :-P
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> nudzi ci sie ;p
<winter> bo ja wiem, lubię db
<kklimonda> winter: znaczy się oglądasz to?
<kklimonda> winter: to chyba czasu masz za dużo ;)
 * kklimonda pamięta te walki po 20 odcinków
<kklimonda> czy jakoś tak
<winter> tak, oglądam, skończyłem oglądać włąsnie serię pierwszą
<winter> czyli 153 odcinki po 20 minut
<winter> czyli 51 godzin
<winter> dbz jhest dłuższy
<winter> bo aż 291 odcinków
<winter> po 20 minut
<winter> potem jeszcze gt
<winter> i filmy
<Bendzi> ale dbz znacznie lepszy ;))
<winter> bo ja wiem, lubię je po równo
<Dreadlish> :D
<vizzdoom> miał ktoś może problemy z łubudumpu 10.10 i 802.11n ?
<Dreadlish> a jakie z tym problemy można mieć =.=
<bikstopa> mnie sie n w u zmienilo
<bikstopa> i koledzy sie ze mnie smiali
<vizzdoom> tia
<vizzdoom> bo mi kubuntu nie laczy do sieci na ence =='
<vizzdoom> i to czy jest w pasmie 20 czy 40
<winter> vizzdoom: a jakiego sterownika używasz?
<vizzdoom> hmm
<vizzdoom> teraz nie pamietam ;p
<vizzdoom> jestem skrajnie zmeczony dzisiaj ;p
<vizzdoom> i jeszcze na windzie siedze ;p
<vizzdoom> intela ogolem
<vizzdoom> ogolem mam intela 4965agn
<Dreadlish> a to nie jest abg przez przypadek?
<vizzdoom> nie, na 100% nie
<winter> więce pewnie IWLWIFI
<winter> http://intellinuxwireless.org/ podpierając się tym
<vizzdoom> nom, mozliwe
<vizzdoom> ehh
<vizzdoom> sprawdze czy na g dziala
<vizzdoom> przestawie router
<winter> zrób lsmod | grep wifi
<winter> i spróbuj połączyć się z command line
<winter> wtedyu dowiesz się więcej
<winter> tylko nie pamiętam już jak to się robiło, dawno z wifi nie korzystałem
<vizzdoom> mhm, okey
<vizzdoom> dzieki
<vizzdoom> ale to rano dopiero ;)
<bikstopa> ma ktos pomysl jak zrobic
<bikstopa> bym mogl z dysku na linuksie ogladac filmy na windowsie? :D
<winter> ext2fsd
<bikstopa> winter: wszystko ladnie, tylko jest maly problem
<bikstopa> btw Dreadlish: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wSRAMq3bTM
<Dreadlish> moja kamera na kiju od mopa była lepsza
<Dreadlish> tylko szkoda że filmika nie miałem
<Dreadlish> wrzuciłem ją na antenę tylko po to, żeby ustawić sobie ją centralnie na zawodówkę
<Dreadlish> skąd pasożycę internet :D
<bikstopa> kto chce zobaczyc jak wyglada moje osiedle ?:D
<Dreadlish> a kto nie chce?
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: chcesz? xD
<bikstopa> bo znalazlem fajny filmik
<bikstopa> ;d
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4R62QY6ZKI masz ;d
<Dreadlish> mówisz, że przy ltnisku zamieszkujesz?
<bikstopa> yup
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> o lol
<bikstopa> moje osiedle
<bikstopa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLDZTBjzpDQ
<bikstopa> xD
<Dreadlish> ciebie też zalewało?
<Dreadlish> teraz idziemy cie nmierzać :D
<bikstopa> wystarczy ze wiesz jaki mam nick
<bikstopa> w google znajdziesz moj dokladny adres bez problemu
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> a już myślałem, że ponamierzam ;p
<bikstopa> za kazdym razem jak kogos wkurwilem na forum i byly texty ze jak by znal tylko moj adres to juz by mnie rozniosl
<bikstopa> to podawalem
<bikstopa> jeszcze nikt sie nie pojawil. a z 5 razy juz go wklepywalem :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> ja tam bym uznał, że za daleko
<Dreadlish> poza tym pietnastak vs student to troche nierówność sił by była ;d
<bikstopa> na wikipedi jest nawet foto mojego bloku ;d
<bikstopa> albo poprostu wygooglowal moje foty
<bikstopa> 125kg, 205cm wzrostu - nawet dresy w nh wymiekaja :D
<Bendzi> :D to ja tez ze swojej okolicy umieszcze linka:
<bikstopa> http://pl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Plik:2pl_2.jpg&filetimestamp=20081214134759 :D
<Bendzi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tXd_KZk_sA
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4rsgpln> (at pl.wikipedia.org)
<bikstopa> co to za paszczur?
<Bendzi> kobita spod krzyża jakaś
<bikstopa> ja mam zamiar 10 kwietnia isc pod wawel z megafonem
<bikstopa> i spiewac po trupach do celu
<bikstopa> ciekawe czy mnie w tv pokaza? :D
<Dreadlish> jak będziesz wyglądał jak porządnie pizdnięty w łeb debil - tak
<Bendzi> przyczep sie do megafonu swojego lancuchem i go zamuruj
<bikstopa> przebiore sie w niemiecki mundur ;d
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> ale kurwan ie ogarniam dlaczego sie mnie tak ludzie boja
<bikstopa> chyba nie jestem straszny z wygladu ;'x
<jacekowski> jestes
<bikstopa> o.O
<bikstopa> a widziales mnie jacekowski? ;'d
<Dreadlish> ja nie widziałem twojego foto
<Dreadlish> to nie wiem jak masz na ryju
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: czekaj chwile
<Dreadlish> zaraz wykopiesz coś z kamerki/aparatu/whatever
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: masz i placz :D http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne/9a0asho.jpg
<bikstopa> ide zapalic zw
<PushUpek> bikstopa: to ty?:D
<PushUpek> znaczy, ty to ty ta w różowej bluzce?:P
<Dreadlish> widziałem brzydsze osoby ;D
<PushUpek> mnieś nie widział ;D
<winter> wygląda trochę jak mój kolega raper
<Dreadlish> heh
<PushUpek> huh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud1K3uOggIA&feature=player_embedded
<bikstopa> ta, to ja tylko foto z przed 2 lat
<bikstopa> skoro widziales gorsze osoby, to dlaczego zadna panna nie jest w stanie wytrzymac ze mna dluzej niz pol roku?
<bikstopa> przez co mam sporo "przyjaciolek" ;'x
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> bo pewnie pijesz za dużo, tak jak ja :D
<bikstopa> wlasnie nie pije duzo
<bikstopa> 1. nie mam z kim
<bikstopa> 2. nie mam czasu
<PushUpek> dzsiaij kupiłem najgłubszy prezent w moim życiu ;D (jak koleżanki we dwie robią urodziny, to zło)
<PushUpek> iii tam ;D
<PushUpek> ja też nie mam czasu ;P
<PushUpek> ktoś ma pomysł jak podwójne dildo zapakować?:D
<bikstopa> zapakuj w paczke po CRT 30"
<winter> o lol
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> zapakuj w paczce od lodówki
<bikstopa> ja kiedys kupilem kumplowi prezent, wielkosci plyty CD i wlasnie takie opakowanie zapakowalem :D
<Dreadlish> i włóż jeszcze pare cegieł
<PushUpek> huh
<PushUpek> nie no ;D opakowanie mniejsze wolałbym ;P
<bikstopa> owin rozowym papierem
<bikstopa> i niebieska kokardka :D
<winter> owiń papierem śniadaniowym i poplam tłuszczem
<PushUpek> ;]
<Bendzi> wynajmij dwie modelki i niech one przechowają w czasie zabawy...
<bikstopa> :P
<PushUpek> chyba papier śniadaniowy jest tańszy niż dwie modelki...
<winter> a jest elastyczne?
<winter> czy sztywne
<PushUpek> elastyczne ;D
<PushUpek> i nie, nie da się uwić z niego serduszka ;D
 * PushUpek próbował
<Bendzi> haha :D winter, pierwsze co zrobilem, to zobaczylem film z tym, jak to wyglada :D
<winter> dodaj dwie laski kiełbasy, owiń papierem
<PushUpek> ;]
<bikstopa> :P
<PushUpek> winter: ++ PRLowskie opakowanie :DDD
<Bendzi> załącz filmik instruktażowy
<winter> nom
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> ja ide spać troche
<PushUpek> Dreadlish: noc ;]
<bikstopa> jak sie nazywaja takie paski
<bikstopa> co ludzie sobie w podpisy wstawiaja
<bikstopa> np ze uzywa ubuntu, musztardy albo ze gra w csa? ;'x
<bikstopa> userbar?
<WanBye> userbar
<WanBye> bikstopa: a co? chcesz jakiś
<bikstopa> nom
<WanBye> jakiego chcesz?
<bikstopa> "lubie placki"
<WanBye> oO
<WanBye> jakie?
<bikstopa> wszystkie :D
<WanBye> kolory?
<bikstopa> rozowo czarne
<WanBye> bedzie
<WanBye> cierpliwie czekaj
<Bendzi> http://img441.imageshack.us/g/resourceid24.png/
<WanBye> Bendzi szaleństwo !
<WanBye> :D
<Bendzi> http://www.makeauserbar.com/
<Bendzi> bawie sie wlasnie =)
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> pomogl by mi ktos dobrac kolory do strony internetowej? :D
<WanBye> dawaj
<bikstopa> mam strone gotowa, chce zmienic tylko kolory ew czcionki
<bikstopa> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne/psps.png
<bikstopa> full html wiec szalej duszo w zmianach ;d
<Bendzi> ta strona to w Braille'u?
<bikstopa> to jest karta jakiegos klienta
<bikstopa> niektore texty zamazalem ;>
<bikstopa> bo w firmie by mnie zajebali za to pewnie nawet jak pokazuje taki screen a co dopiero z danymi ;d
<bikstopa> jest tu sobie pan grzesio ktory ma popsuta neostrade :D
<WanBye> i tego chcesz zmienic kolory?
<bikstopa> yup
<WanBye> ramki orange
<bikstopa> od pol roku patrze na te i juz mnie wkurwiaja :D
<WanBye> tez bym sie wkurwil
<WanBye> wyglada jak windows 3.1
<Bendzi> ja to lubie matrixowe bardziej, ale moga oczy bolec po dluzszym patrzeniu
<bikstopa> WanBye: pokazal bym ci formularz do generowania uszkodzen :D
<bikstopa> chcesz sie zalamac? :D
<WanBye> dzis juz sie nie zalamie
<bikstopa> priv
<WanBye> Bendzi: na gmailu masz taki motyw jak matrix
<Bendzi> terminal?
<WanBye> tak
<WanBye> jebane keygeny
<WanBye> zawsze cos nie tak.. nie mogą rozdawać tych programów...?
<WanBye> bikstopa: mam dla Ciebie propozycje
<WanBye> kolorów
<WanBye> tak mi w sumie sie przypomniało forum kumpla... i on ma tam kolorki fajne... żywe
<bikstopa> gimmi bo spac ide ;d
<WanBye> !dodaj
<foreste> jak wyłaczyc wysukiwarke mint google ?
<foreste> w mint ? ;d
<foreste> zeby bylo normalne google ;d
<winter> w fajerfoksie?
<foreste> w operze i ff na kazdej jest to ;d
<winter> klikasz w ff na znaczek wyszukiwarki, potem zarządzaj wyszukiwarkami
<foreste> nawet po wpisani google.pl
<winter> wybierasz, zatwierdzasz
<foreste> nawet opera ma to instalacji ze strony opery ;d
<winter> kawkę se zrobię
<foreste> a ja szukac pluginow do softu do k770i ;d
<tar-gz> Re
<tar-gz> albo cześć ...
<winter> qm
 * tar-gz zastanawia się nad jakimś dobrym i lekkim wm.
<winter> fluxbox?
<winter> chyba też sobie zainstaluje jak wrócę
<winter> jutro
<tar-gz> chyba też o fluxa wróce
<tar-gz> troche przekoksany jest ten xfce
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłł
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: siemka
<PoKrAk> siema
<tar-gz> miałes awesome?
<PoKrAk> ??
<PoKrAk> nie nie korzystałem
<PoKrAk> znalazłem to co mnie interesuje
<PoKrAk> wole zajac rozwiazywaniem sie ciekawych problemów niz co chwile latac i zmieniac systemi i menadzery okien
<tar-gz> e17 nie jest wygodne
<PoKrAk> dla moich potrzeb wystarczająco
<tar-gz> mnie wkurza to, że tam wszystko takie wielkie jest
<PoKrAk> jal wielkie
<PoKrAk> ja mam dostosowane do rozdzielczosci
<tar-gz> ja mam niska rozdzielczosc
<tar-gz> mi sie terminal na pól ekrnu wystwietla, zeby "aktywowac okno" musze nacisnac na belke.
<PoKrAk> to masz zle ustwaionego xorga a nie e17
<tar-gz> inne wm działaja normalnie
<PoKrAk> coś masz nie tak
<PoKrAk> skup sie na znalezieniu błędu
<PoKrAk> korzystasz z xorg.conf
<tar-gz> tak
<tar-gz> czekaj potem sie rolegne i ci pokaze
<Dreadlish> elo
<tar-gz> http://www.joemonster.org/gry/21971/_Snail_
<PoKrAk> hmm po raz pierwszy nie działa mi brasero a działa k3b :)
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: http://i.imgur.com/CVxQD.png
<tar-gz> zobacz sobie na wielkość terminali
<PoKrAk> http://imgur.com/05vw3 ja mam tak
<shpaq> mornin'
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: też masz to wielkie takie
<tar-gz> do Openboksa chyba wróce
<PoKrAk> taki jest akurat dla mnie
<tar-gz> hmmm
<tar-gz> zobacze czy moge rzdzielczośc zwiększyć
<tar-gz> Jak zmienić rozdzielczość ponad maksymalną?
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<jacekowski> jak monitor nie wysyla ze potrafi wiecej to jak zmienisz na wieksza to cie po prostu oleje
<tar-gz> uhmmm.
<tar-gz> zmieniam czcionki  w tym e 17 a on nadal swoje ...
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> durne e17
<tar-gz> xD
<Dreadlish> menu sobie nie potrafi zrobić
<Dreadlish> daje mu efreet_menu_alloc a on bum segfault
<PoKrAk> hehehehehehehe widze ze moda na enlightenment nastała
<Dreadlish> no jak zżera to 271mb z operą na 4kartach
<Dreadlish> bez opery 153mb :D
<bialy663> ble, wolę pozostać przy dopieszczonym gnomie, tam przynajmniej moge zmienic fonty
<mati75> re
<Dreadlish> oprócz tego że nie mam żadnego menu :D
<bialy663> 3gb ramu mam po co maja sie marnowac
<tar-gz> ja mam 1gb
<Dreadlish> ja 2 i szajski procesor
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: a dobrze zainstalowałes enlightenment i z jakich repo ?
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: poprostu gnome-menus nie mam
<mati75> bialy663: popieram
<PoKrAk> w e17 chcesz gnome menu??
<tar-gz> killall conky
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: a czy zauważyłeś że enlightenment do swojego kochanego menu potrzebuje gnome-menus? =.=
<Dreadlish> ja już nie wiem co mam wydziwiać żeby mi w menu applications pokazało cokolwiek
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: to cie rozczaruje ze nie potrzebuuje
<Dreadlish> no to kurde wtf?
<Dreadlish> efreeta mam przeinstalować
<Dreadlish> czy jaki kij
<PoKrAk> wlasnie patrze na drugiej maszynie gdzie mam debiana tylko i wyłacznie z e17 i gnome menus nie mam z ainstalowanych
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: instalowałes e17 czy ecomorph-e17 i czy z packages.enlightenment.org
<Dreadlish> enlightenment z overlaya...
<PoKrAk> zmien sobie na repo z enlightenment.org
<PoKrAk> na debian testing lub sid
<Dreadlish> japierdziele
<Dreadlish> JA TU GENTOO MAM CHŁOPIE
<PoKrAk> i jesli twoja karta obsługuje compiz zainstaluj ecomorph-e17
<PoKrAk> a z repo feetory mozesz korzystac ??
<PoKrAk> a jak nie to svn ci jeszcze zostaje :)
<Dreadlish> dobra
<PoKrAk> ale paczki brac tylko od nich
<Dreadlish> przełaże na screena na konsole
<Dreadlish> i wywalam konfiguracje całą
<PoKrAk> wykasuj katalog .e
<PoKrAk> i bedziesz miał golca
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> wróciłem do wcześniejszego wystroju
<Dreadlish> i mam menu :D
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: Screena mi da
<Dreadlish> tylko że to raczkuje
<Dreadlish> poczekaj
<Dreadlish> przełącze sie na xorga
<Mat_Matan> bry
<PoKrAk> bry
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: http://www.bankfotek.pl/image/874683.jpeg
<Dreadlish> to jest w 15 mib roboty
<Dreadlish> i tak troche do dupy
<PoKrAk> popracuj nad menu
<PoKrAk> tar jakiego jida chcesz ?
<Dreadlish> pidżyn :D
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: a weź pootwieraj kilka okien i skrina zrób
<Dreadlish> już rzucam
<Dreadlish> jeszcze zrobiłem wam screena najbardziej bekowego elementu w menu :D
<Dreadlish> http://www.bankfotek.pl/image/874685.jpeg
<tar-gz> poka xd
<PoKrAk> heheheheh coś :)
<Dreadlish> a coś prowadzi do niczego
<Dreadlish> więdz mnie oszukali :D
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: widze, że ty też masz te belki takie pierdolne
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<tar-gz> w oknach
<PoKrAk> wiecie co robi dwuklim na gornym pasku aplikacji ?? :)
<tar-gz> siedz
<tar-gz> siedzi*
<PoKrAk> tzn na belce
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> u mnie fajnie to wygląda
<Dreadlish> tak sie zwija i rozwija jak papier toaletowy
<Dreadlish> lold
<Dreadlish> nie wiedziałem, że mam cpufreqd
<Dreadlish> mesa-progs czyli glxgears i glxinfo
<Dreadlish> musi być :D
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: ogarnij tam zmiane czcionek.
<Dreadlish> postram sie :D
<Dreadlish> ale nie wiem czy mi wyjdzie
<tar-gz> a tak sie zapytam.
<tar-gz> odpalał ktoś conky na tym?
<PoKrAk> ja kiedys odpalałem
<PoKrAk> ale nie uruchamiało sie jak w gnome tylko w oknie
<tar-gz> http://i.imgur.com/GbJlv.jpg
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: skąd Ty te pogodynke wziąłes?
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<Dreadlish> ecomorpha mi skompilowało szybciej niż gta iv zdążyło się włączyć
<PoKrAk> :) pogodynnka to moduł e17
<PoKrAk> z repo
<PoKrAk> http://imgur.com/BDY6a -> conky pod e17
<PoKrAk> bardziej bym polecał poszukać sposobu przerobienia conky na moduł
<PoKrAk> http://ultimashrine.deviantart.com/art/E17-Fireball-Theme-Conky-107949715 tu przykład że można
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: Dreadlish Dreadlish Dreadlish Dreadlish Dreadlish
<tar-gz> zmieniłeś czcionke?
<Dreadlish> nie próbowałem jeszcze
<tar-gz> dajasz dziadygo a nie sie opierdzielasz
<PoKrAk> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6358337.html#6358337 tu macie jeszcze o conky pod e17
<Dreadlish> ale dobry shitfuck mi wyszedł w gta iv :D
<Dreadlish> jak wypierdoloło to odleciało
<tar-gz> ide se pograć troche
<tar-gz> bede potem
 * Mike_St wita wszystkich
<Dreadlish> mam ecomorpha
<Dreadlish> i mi kursor zniknął z urxvt
<Dreadlish> i wygląda tak jakby sie kot zesrał
<Dreadlish> bo sie czasami litery powtarzają
<Dreadlish> po polsku - ed tylko inaczej
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> trzeba mi coś w zastępstwo za urxvt
<Dreadlish> bo tu sie rozjeżdża
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: gnome-terminal
<Dreadlish> byłem chwile szybszy od ciebie :D
<Dreadlish> jeszcze 24 paczki do końca
<PoKrAk> w sumie tylko z niego korzystam
<Dreadlish> pokrak - twój pulpit wygląda gorzej niż mój pokój wg mnie
<PoKrAk> czegu ci brakuje
<Dreadlish> niczego
<PoKrAk> mam 4 pulpity i kazdy do czedos innego
<Dreadlish> oprócz jakiegoś porządku
<PoKrAk> ozesz ty
<PoKrAk> na pulpicie 0 kvirc na 1 chrome na 3 terminale 4 narazie pusty
 * Wizard aktualizuje os
 * PoKrAk robi to co rano
<Wizard> ale ja go wczoraj zainstalowałem
<Wizard> a jak się instalował to poszedłem spać
<Wizard> :P
<Mat_Matan> dziewczyna chce kupić sobie netbooka, jaki model polecacie tak z własnego doświadczenia
<bikstopa> a jak bardzo cie kocha?
<PoKrAk> Mat_Matan: znasz sie na komputerach ??
<Mat_Matan> PoKrAk: w miarę
<PoKrAk> wiec jaki problem porównac sobie parametry i wybrac najlepszy dobrany do potrzeb panieny ??
<Mat_Matan> PoKrAk: "??" zapodaj więcej!
<Mat_Matan> PoKrAk: nie chodzi mi o bebechy bo wszędzie są takie same ale o wytrzymałość
<bikstopa> xD
<bikstopa> eeepc 1001px
<PoKrAk> sam napisałeś tak niewiele ze niewiadomo czego po netbuku oczekujecie
<bikstopa> chyba najwygodniejszy uklad klawiszy ma jak dla mnie
<PoKrAk> chcesz nim rzucac
<PoKrAk> miałem doczynenia z netbookiem msi jest całkiem spoko
<Mat_Matan> PoKrAk: "jaki model polecacie tak z własnego doświadczenia" hmmm a co by można z tego wywnioskować... wiem porównam tabelką!
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> bierz taki co oferuje jak najwiecej za jak najmniej :)
<Mat_Matan> PoKrAk: jak acer z 3 komorową baterią ;]
<PoKrAk> hmmmm mam acera osobiscie ale netbooka juz od bodajze 3 lat kilkoro znajomych tez ma i jeszcze nie zaowazyłem zeby cos z nim nie tak yło
<Mike_St> zalezy do czego sie wykorzystuje netbooka/notebooka ;)
<Mike_St> Acer jest tanszy, ale tez mniej trwaly :)
<Mike_St> z racji na uzycie w nim gorszej jakosci komponentow, chocby obudowy
<Dreadlish> Mike_St: taa... ostatnio rozbierałem aspire 5520 - patrze - klawiatura czyjej produkcji? compala ...
<Mike_St> ja nie mowie, ze nie ;)
<Mike_St> ale mialem w zyciu 2 acery
<Mike_St> a sama firme znam od czasow, kiedy nie byla znana w ogole w polsce
<Dreadlish> to chyba troche mało żeby oceniać ich jakość ;d
<Mike_St> swoje acery :]
<Mike_St> a doswiadczenie z nimi mam ;) chocby przez prace w serwisie :)
<Mike_St> wiec prosze Cie kolego Dreadlish, nie mow mi, ze to malo, aby oceniac ich jakosc
<Mike_St> poza tym - mowie, ze zalezy do jakeigos uzytku taki net/notebook ma sluzyc
<Mike_St> jak w domu - to okej
<Drraven> Elo
<sponsoriada> witam ,potrzebuje pomocy przy starcie ubuntu wyświetla mi że nie możę załadować i915 symbols :grafic turbo disabled
<Drraven> znasz angielski ?
<PoKrAk> i nie masz xsów tak
<PoKrAk> qna w chcie na acerze nagrywam iso i płyty sie bootuja
<Szatan> PoKrAk: laduj z pendrive
<PoKrAk> a w robocie juz na 4 nagrywarce probuje i dupa nie czyta płyt i kit
<sponsoriada> znam angielski tylko moja karta to ati mobility radeon i wszystko działa
<Mussious> To ubuntu wydaje mi się z każdą wersją mniej stabilne. Sam go nie używam, ale zainstalowałem u mojego dziadka i przez jakiś czas musiał mnie często wołać przez cholerne błędy przy starcie.
<PoKrAk> qna wlasnie nie mam zadnego przy sobie
<PoKrAk> powyzej 1 giga
<sponsoriada> jedyne co zauważyłem że x'y potrafią się dziwnie wywalić gdy podepne zew monitor i wchodze w konfigurator ati
<Mussious> Tyle, że u niego się ni uruchamiał system przez ni.
<sponsoriada> i nie wiem co dalej z tym mam zrobić
<Drraven> skonfigurować
<sponsoriada> i nie wiem czy te i915 to są do mojego radeona czy o co chodzi bo z tego co na forach piszą to raczej chodzi o jakieś intelowskie karty
<sponsoriada> co skonfigurować i jak
<PoKrAk> poprostu skonfigurowac
<PoKrAk> ctrl+alt+f1
<Drraven> normalnie
<PoKrAk> user i pass
<PoKrAk> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<PoKrAk> sudo X -configure
<Drraven> robisz to tam uu sb?
<PoKrAk> cd /home/kat_domowy/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PoKrAk> reset i skonfigurowane
<Caldemeyn> cześć Wam :)
<sponsoriada> jak wyłączyć X'y bo fatal error
<sponsoriada> :P
<sponsoriada> sorka
<sponsoriada> widze ; ]
 * PoKrAk znalazł 2 giga pendrive ale daje ostatnia szanse nagrywarce po upgrejcie biosu
<Caldemeyn> PoKrAk ja właśnie śmigan na Squeeze :)
<PoKrAk> ja tez z sqłiza zrobił─em sobie livecd ale mam problem bo iso sie smazy a nie bootuje
<PoKrAk> choc w domu jak smaze to sie botuje :/
<Caldemeyn> ciekawe :)
<Caldemeyn> też miałem problem, tylko ja robiłem livecd ubuntu na penie i nie śmigało
<PoKrAk> Caldemeyn: tyle ze to smiga jak w domu smaze płyte
<grzebciak> witam wszystkich
<grzebciak> jak dodać inny sytem operacyjny do grub'a
<sponsoriada> zrobiłem X -configure
<sponsoriada> i co dalej
<PoKrAk> cp /home/kat_domowy/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PoKrAk> i reset
<sponsoriada> tak zrobiłem
<sponsoriada> i reboot systemu
<sponsoriada> i to samo
<grzebciak> bo w grub 2 jakoś inaczej się to robi
<Drraven> A wie ktoś czy jest natywna wersja ati randeon 9200(9250) na najnowszego xorga?
<tar-gz> Re
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> zna ktoś co innego niż gnome-terminal?
<Drraven> A wie ktoś czy jest natywna wersja ati randeon 9200(9250) na najnowszego xorga?
<tar-gz> sakura?
<tar-gz> xterm?
<Dreadlish> Drraven: nie
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: RoXter, Sakura, xterm terminal
<Dreadlish> roxterm jak coś
<tar-gz> no- literówka
<Dreadlish> oooo
<Dreadlish> tego mi było trzeba
<Dreadlish> cała grupa x11-terms w portage :D
<tar-gz> Mat_Matan: pokaż tego swojego openboksa
<Dreadlish> to mat ma ob? :D
<Caldemeyn> powie mi ktoś czemu jak wpisuję hasło root'a do zwykłego terminala to ciągle wyskakuję złe hasło?
<Dreadlish> przez sudo będzie
<Dreadlish> przez su nie
<Caldemeyn> właśnie przez sudo nie lata
<Dreadlish> no bo przez sudo masz swoje lepać
<PoKrAk> a dodałeś usera do sudoisers
<PoKrAk> sudousers
<Dreadlish> sudoers
<Dreadlish> visudo
<Caldemeyn> nic nie dodawałem
<Dreadlish> no to dodaj
<Dreadlish> bo sudousers ci gówno da
<Dreadlish> poszukaj linijki root ALL=ALL (ALL)
<Dreadlish> bodaj
<Dreadlish> coś w tym stylu
<Dreadlish> i przeklep tą linijkę linijkę niżej
<Dreadlish> tylko zamiast root wpisz swego usera
<Szatan> http://allegro.pl/zestaw-czesci-pc-okazja-czesci-tu-154-i1429294761.html
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> niezłe szatan
<bialy663> fish
<Dreadlish> japierdole
<Dreadlish> archlinux-pl jak zawsze jest pieprzyning o fizyce
<tar-gz> bo tam głupole są.
<Dreadlish> no
<PoKrAk> hmm na jakim sokecie teraz najlepiej składać kompa od podstaw
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: jest możliwym, że ecomorpha nie ma w repo rfedory?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> a nie zainstalowało ci "przy okazji"?
<PoKrAk> chyba tak
<Dreadlish> poza tym fedora jest dziwna
<tar-gz> Hm. Jak to sprawdzić?
<PoKrAk> z tego co kojarze ecomorph był jakiś czas temu tylko debian i ubu
<Dreadlish> wpisać ecomorph....
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: u mnie na gentoo jest
<Dreadlish> z overlaya ale jest :D
<tar-gz> [root@fedora tar.gz]# ecomorph
<tar-gz> bash: ecomorph: nie znaleziono polecenia
<Dreadlish> ojoj
<PoKrAk> mozliwe nie interesuja mnie inne distro
<Dreadlish> svn i heja banana
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> trzeba będzie mi w miare tanio jakieś 2.0 albo 2.1 do 100zł
<tar-gz> Ubuntu jest za ciężkie dla mnie
<Dreadlish> fuck da system
<Dreadlish> monospace ftw
<Dreadlish> brzydszy ale działa
<Drraven> dlaczego nie ubuntu ?
<Dreadlish> bo obciąga
<PoKrAk> hmm na jakim sokecie teraz najlepiej składać kompa od podstaw
<PoKrAk> ??
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: am3
<Dreadlish> bo to jeszcze pożyje, a intel znowu zmieni podstawkę =.=
<PoKrAk> w rachube procek 32 bit ma wchodzić
<PoKrAk> komp do gier :/
<Dreadlish> am3
<Dreadlish> phenom x4 955 be i pojeździsz na tym z 5-6 lat spokojnie
<PoKrAk> a procek jaki ??
<PoKrAk> athlom czy phenom
<Dreadlish> napisałem ci wyżej
<PoKrAk> aa widze
<PoKrAk> to nie dla mnie
<Dreadlish> tylko?
<Dreadlish> poprawka - tzn?
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: żyjesz?
<PoKrAk> zyje jeszcze
<marcusdavidus> sory jak zmienic wyglad przyciskow w kwin?
<marcusdavidus>  tzn jakim programem
<Dreadlish> a da sie?
<marcusdavidus> no jakos robia te dekoracje co nie
<Drraven> ustawienia wyglądu może
<marcusdavidus>  to w czyms musze je robic
<marcusdavidus> tak to sie nie da
<marcusdavidus>  ptrzeba jakos temat edytowa tylko nei wiem w czym
<Drraven> to chyba motyw
<marcusdavidus> no tak ale ja chc zmodyfikowac
<marcusdavidus>  ten motyw zeby do aktualnego poprostu inne guziki wstawic
<Dreadlish> to jest pare obrazów poprostu
<Caldemeyn> Może mi ktoś powiedzieć jak ustawić te pulpity na dole jak tu: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3739707/FreeBSD/openboxd.png
<marcusdavidus> to jest chyba icewm
<Dreadlish> openbox
<Caldemeyn> Dreadlish, ale tutaj chodzi jak dodać ten pasek z pulpitami na openboxie :)
<tar-gz> to jest odpowiednioskonfigurowany tint2
<tar-gz> w crunchbangu taki jest
<Dreadlish> crunchbang - kurde czemu ja tak nienawidze tej dystrybucji?
<Caldemeyn> tak to tint2, dzięki
<marcusdavidus> hmm a jak zmienic wyglad programow opdalanych jako root bez aktywacji konta roota?
<marcusdavidus> tak zeby miaty takie samo theme jak mojego usera
<tar-gz> odpal  przez roota jakis program od gtk i ustaw  te samo
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: eeee OB nie mam już :P fluxa postawiłem
<Mat_Matan> ale że jestem za leniwy to dalej używam GNOME :P
<Mat_Matan> puki sobie conky nie napiszę
<Mat_Matan> bo mi zależy żeby gdzieś widzieć status neta, jaki ul i jaki dl
<Mat_Matan> przy moim ścierwie z GSM dość ważne to jest
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: heh
<Dreadlish> dupa kurde kupuje albo ls11 albo ls21 logitecha
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> to e17 to nawet themów nie potrafi sobie zaimportować
<tar-gz> ;>?
<tar-gz> Mi importuje normalnie
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: co tam sie robiło, żeby  conky smigało?
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<Dreadlish> pierwszy dzień e17 i już segv ;d
<PoKrAk> wppisz w ggoglach conky e17
<PoKrAk> ta sa linki nie chce mi sie od nowa szukac
<lolz> czy bezpieczne jest kupowac dysk do laptopa 7200 obrotow/s ?
<shuman> ja w swoim mam i nic się z nim nie dzieje
<shuman> lolz: ^^^
<sponsoriada> Panowie problem przy uruchomieniu ubuntu z i915 symbols
<sponsoriada> o co chodzi ?
<kaemo> czy ktoś doświadczył wolnego działania ubuntu 10.10 z unity lub gnome na eee pc? (lxde śmiga elegencko)
<kaemo> do wczoraj wszystko grało
<kaemo> dzisiaj chodzi wolno
<kaemo> cała grafika
<kaemo> gdm działa dobrze
<Dreadlish> updatowałęś cos?
<kaemo> nie jest to wina configa bo na innym userze działa tak samo
<kaemo> tak
<kaemo> zaraz napiszę co tylko sprawdzę history
<kaemo> sudo apt-get install libboost-dev libboost-date-time-dev libboost-doc libboost-filesystem-dev libboost-python-dev libboost-serialization-dev libx11-dev libxxf86vm-dev libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev zlib1g-dev
<kaemo> tylko liby jak widać
<kaemo> na gnome wszystko robi się rozmazane (jakby odświeżanie było złe) a na unity wyświetla się okay ale chodzi wolno jakbym odpalił na petium 1
<kaemo> jeszcze dodam że te liby (boost) miałem przedtem zainstalowane w wersji 1.38 bo potrzebowałem do kompilacji projektu
<kaemo> a teraz są up-to-date (1.42)
<sponsoriada> Panowie co z tymi i915 symbols fail to load
<sponsoriada> o co w tym chodzi bo nie mogę dojść
<PoKrAk> a pliki intelowski zainstalowane ?
<kaemo> sponsoriada: masz dwie karty graficzne?
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: nie znalazłem
<PoKrAk> kiepsko szukasz
<tar-gz> no to podaj mi linka
<PoKrAk> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6358337.html#6358337
<PoKrAk> http://ultimashrine.deviantart.com/art/E17-Fireball-Theme-Conky-107949715
<Quintasan> \o
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: tam jest conky a nie jak zrobić zeby conky wygladalo normalnie
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: to szukaj
<PoKrAk> ja nie mam teraz czasu bawic sie w szukanie rozwiazania dla kogos
<Dreadlish> chyba to ogarnąłem
<PoKrAk> co
<tar-gz> no własnie co
<tar-gz> http://i.imgur.com/OtM3Z.png
<tar-gz> Jak to naprawic?
<Dreadlish> zmienić tapete sposobem nie e17tkowym
<Szatan> sposobem na fluxa?
<Szatan> feh?
<Jigallo> Torrentow po co zmieniłeś nicka na szatański :)?
<Szatan> 4fun
<tar-gz> chujowo to troche wygląda ale cóż.
<Jigallo> jacekowski jesteś?
<jacekowski> Jigallo: jestem
<Jigallo> pomagałeś kiedyś samuelowiszafranowi
<Jigallo> w takiej grze
<Jigallo> hax.tor.hu
<Jigallo> gdzie trzeba było podpisać zapytanie dns innym ip
<Jigallo> rozwiązaliście ten problem?
<Jigallo> tzn. wyskakiwało isp albo isc socket bind
<Jigallo> czy coś takiego
<Jigallo> i pisałeś coś o wiejskiej sieci
<Jigallo> jakimś shellu
<Jigallo> tylko że na tym shellu hax.tora normalny gracz nie ma roota
<Jigallo> a chyba trzeba w kernelu zezwolić na bindowanie
<fifu> 'z
<Jigallo> fifu skąd masz takiego ładnego vhosta :D?
<fifu> ukradłem
<a_> witam
<fifu> aha
<a_a_a_a> mam drobny problem
<a_a_a_a> klikam PPM na pulpicie, wciskam LPM utwórz aktywator i nic
<a_a_a_a> po prostu nic się nie dzieje
<a_a_a_a> honk
<Jigallo> a jednak coś się wydarzyło
<Jigallo> :D
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: meow
<Nerihsa> nipa~h
<sponsoriada> Panowie problem z i915 symbols load fail co jest grane?
<Galahad> cześć :D
<Jigallo> sponsoriada moment
<Jigallo> http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669986
<sponsoriada> no tak tylko z tego co tam piszą to jego ubuntu się nie bootuje
<sponsoriada> a u mnie działa wszystko bez problemu
<Galahad> hmm ..
<Jigallo> sponsoriada to nie wiem
<sponsoriada> z tego co się dowiedziałem mam chipset i915 a nie może załadować modułu od grafiki bo nie mam tej grafiki
<sponsoriada> mam ati mobility radeona
<Jigallo> a jaką grafikę powinieneś mieć?
<sponsoriada> mam ati mobility radeon 4500
<sponsoriada> w lapki
<sponsoriada> lapku
<sponsoriada> i sterowniki zainstalowane do niej
<sponsoriada> a z tego co pewien informatyk mi powiedział to on ma ten sam chipset co laptopy z wbudowana grafa i próbuje je załadować
<sponsoriada> a że jej nie ma bo jest ati dlatego jest failed
<Jigallo> to wyłącz zintegrowaną grafikę
<Jigallo> wyłącz ją w biosie
<Jigallo> to będzie czytał dobrą kartę
<sponsoriada> zaraz to spróbuje zrobić
<Dreadlish> re
<Caldemeyn> Jak się nazywa pakiet odpowiedzialny za drukarki w ubuntu?
<Caldemeyn> żeby automatycznie wykrywał?
<Caemyr> cups?
<Dreadlish> hplip, gutenprint, ghostscript?
<Caldemeyn> tylko cups pod debianem nie wykrywa mi drukarki ...
<Dreadlish> to masz dziwną drukarkę
<Dreadlish> albo starego (jak zawsze) cupsa
<Caldemeyn> możesz sprawdzić jaką masz wersje ?
<Dreadlish> cups -v ?
<Caldemeyn> u mnie 1.4.4-7
<Galahad> gdzie się ustawia żeby mi nie wygaszało /zciemniało ekranu ?
<kklimonda> w ustawieniach energii
<Galahad> kklimonda: ok a gdzie zwykle to sie mieści ?^^
<kklimonda> w preferencjach
<bialy663> w gnomie w wygaszaczu
<bialy663> jesli mówisz o całkowitym wygaszeniu
<Galahad> ok już mam :D xfce4-pawer-manager niebywale proste
<Galahad> jakoś dziwnie w bonusie nowego kernela dostałem zciemnienie gdy nie aktywny  co przeszkadza w czytaniu ...
<Caldemeyn> nie jest dobrze, drukarka na ubuntu śmiagała, na debianie nie chce chodzić :/
<Galahad> debian jest kiepski :D
<Caldemeyn> w ubuntu są dwie rzeczy, których ja nie mam :) drukowanie w system -> Administracja/Preferencje i Zdalne wydruki Programy -> Akcesoria
<Galahad> ok nie moge ustawić tego heehh zostawie sobie na później ....:F
<Caldemeyn> jak zainstalouje openboxa mogę usunąć gnome?
 * KiFka hi
<Wizard> cześć
<bialy663> 6
<lukaszg> hej, dodałem wpis do fstab aby partycja była montowania automatycznie do ~/stuff, ale dalej mam ikonę dysku (tej partycji) na pulpicie, why?
<Wizard> auto w fstab zadziała przy starcie systemu, btw, tam chyba nie można użyć ~
<lukaszg> tutaj tylko napisałem ~ w fstab mam: /dev/sda8 /home/lukasz/Stuff ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<Wizard> boże, ntfs?
<Wizard> dziwny pomysł
<lukaszg> wszystko działa, partycja jest montowana do ~/stuff ale ikona na pulpicie też jest dalej
<Wizard> daj jeszcze user
<Wizard> spytaj się hala dlaczego
<Wizard> on chyba mtab czyta
<Wizard> ktoś kojarzy?
<Wizard> zrestartuj jeszcze tego demona, co urządzenia odpytuje
<kklimonda> lukaszg: może dalej jest dodatkowo montowana w /media ?
<lukaszg> kklimonda, nie, nie mam jej tam
<Wizard> używał ktoś redlfaga?
<lukaszg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1128059&postcount=6 - jesli patycja zamontowana w /mnt to ikony nie ma
<Galahad> pytanie z innej beczki ..czy warto kupić baterie zapasową czy moze akumulatorek na mini usb do telefonu ?
<Szatan> Galahad: akumulatorek na usb
<Galahad> :D thx Szatan
<Galahad> z jakiej firmy ?
<Wizard> Szatanowi wierzysz?
<Wizard>  :>
<lisu> o/
<Galahad> no jasne Ewa mogła to ja też :D
<Galahad> np takei coś ?:http://www.ceneo.pl/showPicture.aspx?productID=7361836
<Galahad> tyle samo koszt. co bateria dodatkowa a bardziej uniwersalna
<Galahad> uuuu występuje też wersja de lux :D
<Wizard> http://wklej.org/id/464399/
<Wizard> co to ma znaczyć?
<Wizard> kklimonda: mógłbyś zerknąć?
<Szatan> Galahad: bateria zaewnetrzna walniesz w kieszen w pelni naladowana a potem okaze sie ze rozladowana
<Szatan> Wizard: symlink?
<Wizard> co symlink?
<Szatan> Wizard: zrobta symlinka
<Galahad> Szatan, nie rozumiem ...możesz jaśniej ?
<Wizard> Szatan: przecież istnieje taki plik, co on chce
<Szatan> Galahad: mowie o 2 wersji
<Wizard> eh, zapomniałem, że to kanał o ubuntu
<Galahad> Szatan, a ten just-mobile gum jest ok ?
<Szatan> Galahad: tak
<Galahad> :)
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś logitechy ls21?
<Szatan> Dreadlish: glosniki?
<Dreadlish> Szatan: ta
<lisu>  októrej mecz w ręczną?
<Nerihsa> teraz :?
<lisu> e?
<lisu> `g telemagazyn
<Dreadlish> e?
<Przekliniak> lisu: TELEMAGAZYN - program TV: <http://telemagazyn.pl/>
<Nerihsa> chorwacja polska rozumiem :?
<Galahad> a jaka będzie jutro pogoda ? :D
<Dreadlish> e nie jeszcze nie
<Nerihsa> na tvp sport
<Dreadlish> albo już był
<Nerihsa> i polska przegrala 25:20
<Nerihsa> ywa*
<lisu> nie p .loda
<lisu> k... przegapilem ;/
<Nerihsa> nie no jeszcze trwa
<lisu> jak trwa jak nie ma
<lisu> k... mać
<lisu> musze sie napic
<BlessJah> 194256 -!- Irssi: Uptime: 127d 3h 5m 9s
 * lisu poszedł szukać meczu i piwa
<BlessJah> musiałem się pochwalić
<ozil> witam
<Nerihsa> no nie masz tvp sport?
<Galahad> ozil, cze
<ozil> jak mam wywalic sterownik ath5k bo chę zainstalować madwifi
<Nerihsa> czy to fale sie u mnie spozniaja?
<ozil> modprobe -r ath5k ?
<PoKrAk> re
 * PoKrAk robi porzadki bo mus ie dysk skonczył
<PoKrAk> 11 giga odzyskanyc wolnego miejsca
<PoKrAk> teraz localespurge idzidzie
<ozil> czy wystarczy dodać do /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ozil> blacklist ath5k
<PoKrAk> jnic poza 11 giga wolenego sie nie ugrało :)
<PoKrAk> z/w pora uśpić gnomy
<Dreadlish> a po co blacklistować ath5k?
<Dreadlish> a
<Dreadlish> madwifi
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> rozumiem
<Galahad> ok spadam do pracy :(
 * PoKrAk pracuje na ath5k i jezt szalenie zadowolony
<marcusdavidus> jest ktos?
<gtriderxc> ja
<gtriderxc> "ja to w wojsku dupa"
 * Szatan 
<marcusdavidus> jakis program do sprawdzenia czym jest cos zakodowane
<marcusdavidus> bo mam film i kmplayer ani totem ani dragon player nie umnieja tego otwoerzyc
<marcusdavidus> a rozrzerzenie jest avi ale uzyty byl pewnie jakis dziwny codec
<marcusdavidus> wiec jakies pomysly?
<gtriderxc> ja bym probowac programow do przekodekowania
<gtriderxc> w centru poprogramowania jest tego trochę
<Nerihsa> mplayer powinien wypluc co to nawet jesli nei odtworzy
<gtriderxc> K3b jest dość silnym narzędziem
<gtriderxc> nie tylko do palenbia plyt
<marcusdavidus> racja sprawedze w transmagedonie
<Nerihsa> albo vlc
<marcusdavidus> hmm to jest xvid to dlaczego nie chce sie otwoerzy chmm
<Nerihsa> http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/regionalne/wielka-brytania/wyspy-29-latek-bedzie-najmlodszym-dziadkiem,1,4154757,region-wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/66qjzcp> (at wiadomosci.onet.pl)
<marcusdavidus> nvm obejze sobie american a nie piranie
<marcusdavidus> zna  ktos jakis odpowiednik rivatuner na linuxa?
<Mat_Matan> ktoś z was rozpozna tę nutę? :D DDF#E DDF#E DDF#E DDF#C DDF#E GGGG GGG
<Mat_Matan> yeeee super gratulacje...
<Mat_Matan> tak to theme z Mario Bros
<Wizard> Mat_Matan:
<sponsoriada_> hehehe
<Wizard> czekaj, wezmę gitarę
<sponsoriada_> moja matula przeszła mario w lewą strone
<Wizard> :/
 * Mat_Matan się nudzi i gra na paninku muzyczki z gierek
<Wizard> Mat_Matan: zrób mi rpmy z qt dla centosa 5 :/
<Wizard> z qtsdk
<Mat_Matan> Wizard: zrobić mogę, ale nie zuploaduję :/
<Mat_Matan> Wizard: upload - 150 bajtów/s
<Wizard> i się wykręca od razu
<Mat_Matan> Wizard: nosz kurnasz nie poradzę
<Mat_Matan> albo dawaj
<Mat_Matan> jak będzie za duże to mi dzień będzie uploadowało :P
<Wizard> no nieeeee
<Wizard> gra mi nie działa na wine
<Wizard> katastrofa!
<Wizard> ja chcę już centosa 6!
<tar-gz> KURWA MAC!
<PoKrAk> czego znowu ??
<tar-gz> Ta glupia fedora nie dziala
<PoKrAk> bo to feetora
<Dreadlish> feudora
<Dreadlish> :D
<Szatan> Dreadlish: fapdora ;f
<Dreadlish> Szatan: to za łagone określenie
<Wizard> heh
<Dreadlish> to jest pedora :D
<Mat_Matan> need backup, ile dać na poszczególne partycje? /boot-100mb /swap-512mb i co tam się jeszcze dawało, na /home ile dać bo jeszcze jakaś partycja czysto danowa by się przydała
<Szatan> Mat_Matan: na /boot daj 512 MB
<Mat_Matan> Szatan: mam 40gb hdd za dużo :)
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: wez przestań kombinowac i zajmij sie do konca debianem
<Dreadlish> djeban :D
<Szatan> Mat_Matan: myslalem ze 500 GB
<bt4> ;/
<bt4> pierwszy raz mi ubuntu zawisło
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: debian nie jest fajny
<PoKrAk> czego ja nie zawiesiłam od uniksów na debianie skonczywszy
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: tam niefajny fajniejszy od ubu
<tar-gz> a uzywasz ubu
<PoKrAk> tar uzywam ubu i debiana
<tar-gz> sid?
<PoKrAk> mam 4.0 5.0 i 6.o
<Dreadlish> etch lenny i squeeze :D
<tar-gz> wiem
<PoKrAk> ano
 * lisu ziewa
<lisu> no i przegrali
<tar-gz> jak sie nazywa  ten posrany manager logowania z lxde?
<Dreadlish> ja jeszcze mam gdzieś 3.1
<PoKrAk> i mnie juz wpienia ze 4.0 upgrejtowac nie moge bo z adminem aplikacji dogadac sie nie moge :/
<lisu> Dreadlish: jak sie nazywal 3.1 debian?
<Dreadlish> sarge
<PoKrAk> do woodiego artykół pisałem jeszcze bazujac na sidzie tamtejszym
<lisu> ee nie, to tego kojarz, ale wczesniejszy
<PoKrAk> wody
<tar-gz> albo inaczej gdzie dopisuje system manager logowania?
<PoKrAk> woody sie nazywał
<lisu> PoKrAk: tego tez kojarze, a jeszcze wczesniejszy?
<tar-gz> w archu dopisywalo sie go samemu do rc.conf do deamonsow
<PoKrAk> potato
<PoKrAk> od niego zaczynałem
<PoKrAk> zeby manager logowania zadziałał wystarczyło go reconfigure i zaznaczyc
<Dreadlish> czyli?
<PoKrAk> czyli co ??
<tar-gz> dpkg --reconfigure gdm ;> ?
<PoKrAk> dpkg-reconfigure gdm jak juz
<tar-gz> dpkg jest na fedorze?
<Dreadlish> kocham gta iv i jazde po wodzie :D
<lisu> PoKrAk: chyba anus
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> bo feudora jest do dupy
<tar-gz> zmienie ja. ale najpierw musze sie na nia dostac
<PoKrAk> woody potato lenny
<PoKrAk> tak bodajze było 3, 4 i 5
<lisu> anus woody potato lenny
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: nie
<Dreadlish> 4 był etch
<Dreadlish> 5 lenny
<Dreadlish> jeszce wiem kurde
 * lisu po meczu nie pamieta
 * lisu meczu nie pamięta
<PoKrAk>     * buzz - Debian 1.1 - od Buzza Lightyeara - kosmicznego marine
<PoKrAk>     * rex - Debian 1.2 - od tyranozaura
<PoKrAk>     * bo - Debian 1.3 - od Bo Peep, pasterki, która opiekowała się owcami
<PoKrAk>     * hamm - Debian 2.0 - od świnki-skarbonki
<PoKrAk>     * slink - Debian 2.1 - od Cienkiego, czyli zabawkowego, rozciągliwego psa (Slinky Dog)
<PoKrAk>     * potato - Debian 2.2 - od Pana Bulwy (Mr. Potato)
<PoKrAk>     * woody - Debian 3.0 - od Chudego
<PoKrAk>     * sarge - Debian 3.1 - od Sierżanta małych, zielonych, plastikowych żołnierzyków
<PoKrAk>     * etch - Debian 4.0 - od zabawkowej tablicy do rysowania (Etch-a-Sketch)
<PoKrAk>     * lenny - Debian 5.0 - od lornetki (Lenny the Binoculars)
<lisu> PoKrAk: k....
<PoKrAk>     * squeeze - Debian 6.0 - od trójokiego kosmity
<PoKrAk>     * wheezy - Debian 7.0 - od pingwina w czerwonej muszce[2]
<PoKrAk>     * sid - wersja w ciągłym rozwoju nie posiadająca wydań - od chłopca z sąsiedztwa, który psuł zabawki
<PoKrAk> tak dokładnie było :P
<PoKrAk> wiem wiem flood
<lisu> nie jebaj tu wydaniami
<PoKrAk> tam nie jebaj teraz jest jasnosc :)
<Dreadlish> no kurde
<Dreadlish> czyli jestem zajebisty
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: ano
<PoKrAk> teraz tak czytając qna to toy stroy widze
<Dreadlish> poprostu mam dobrą pamięć do nieistotnych rzeczy
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> bo to jest z toystory...
 * bt4 będzie jutro testował modem na PCIMCIA może nie będzie odwalał takich szopek
<lisu> bo to jest z suck m dck
<PoKrAk> no zreszta tak pisza: Kolejne wersje Debiana, od początku projektu noszą nazwy będące imionami bohaterów filmu Toy Story.
<lisu> PoKrAk: powanie o0?
<lisu> chyba jaj sobierobią
<lisu> jaja*
<Dreadlish> ełpajzods of lajberty sity
<lisu> Dreadlish: no przyciki mi nie kojarzą (podobnie jak ja po meczu) wiec nie swiruj
<Dreadlish> łot?
<lisu> łot not
<lisu> no bt4 nie obrazaj sie, przeciez nic takiego nie powiedzialem
<lisu> no i wyszedł
<lisu> co za strata
<dKc> zna tu ktos c++?
<Wizard> dKc: powiedzmy
<dKc> no bo mam takie cos, chce w funkcji, ktora jest wywolywana w konstruktorze jednej klasy, odwolac sie do inta, ktory jest w innej klasie
<dKc> funkcja w klasie A jest prywatna,
<dKc> dac przyklad?:P
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> hmm, nie wiem jak to jest w c++, zaraz se przypomnę
<Dreadlish> :D
<Wizard> Dreadlish: no co? ja na codzień w żabie piszę
<Wizard> ta, tak jak w javie
<kklimonda> dKc: tzn. masz klasę A która ma zmienną prywatną b i chcesz się do niej dostać z prywatnej metody B klasy C?
<Wizard> funkcja musi być static albo musisz mieć referencję/wskaźnik do instancji tej drugiej klasy
<Wizard> co ja pieprzę?
<Wizard> dKc: dobra, daj ten przykład :D
 * kklimonda z ulgą wraca do swojego Pythona w którym nikt nie udaje, że wie lepiej co jest dobre ;)
<Wizard> kklimonda: :)
<Wizard> pythona, który jest wolniejszy od żaby a narzut pamięci ma porównywalny
<Wizard> ale zajebiście się w nim pisze
<kklimonda> Wizard: w większości programów i tak wąskim gadłem jest i/o a nie cpu
 * crusty python
<crusty> 2:0
<crusty> ha!
<kklimonda> na te kilka przypadków gdzie potrzebna jest szybkość obliczeń mamy Cythona a jeżeli potrzebna jest szybkość i niskie zużycie pamięci to ja potrafię w C pisać ;)
<kklimonda> w sumie Cython i tak do C jest kompilowany więc pewnie zużycie pamięci też niższe.
<Wizard> dobra, o tym rozmawiać nie będziemy
<kklimonda> :)
<Wizard> płacą mi za javę i chcą płacić za c++
<kklimonda> Wizard: brr
<kklimonda> ;
<kklimonda> ;)
<Wizard> więc wszystkie argumenty o cpu, pamięci i IO mam w dupie
<Wizard> kklimonda: no co?
<kklimonda> Wizard: po prostu wymieniłeś dwa języki których nie cierpię: C++ i Javę ;)
<dKc> Wizard: http://www.nopaste.pl/xt6
<dKc> prosze, jak zrobic, zeby to dzialalo?
<dKc> kklimonda, to nie klikaj w tego linka:P
<kklimonda> dKc: meh, to to pikuś ;)
<kklimonda> dKc: i to się nie kompiluje?
<Wizard> dobrze, dKc, co ty tam chcesz zrobić?
<Wizard> co tu się nie kompiluje?
<dKc> no nie kompiluje sie 15 linijka
<Wizard> z jakim komunikatem?
<Carnophage> http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/inheritance/
<kklimonda> dKc: może ci się nie kompilować 13 linijka bo nie ma typu zwracanego przez metodę.
<kklimonda> cała reszta jest ok - zakładając, że to przykład bo inaczej powstaje pytanie czym się różni słowo od wyrazu.
<dKc> kklimonda: jakiego typu? a nie, to tam jest void
<dKc> no i nie dziala jakos
<dKc> blad jest taki:
<dKc> http://www.nopaste.pl/xt8
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> a jest tam #include w pliku?
<kklimonda> nie zapomniałeś dodać #include "Slowo.h" przypadkiem?
<kklimonda> z drugiej strony to błąd linkera
<Wizard> tak
<kklimonda> dKc: linkujesz oba pliki naraz?
<Wizard> dKc: właśnie?
<kklimonda> dKc: ew. budujesz pliki obiektowe, a nie cały program?
<dKc> to w Qt jest:)
<dKc> robione
<kklimonda> to nic nie zmienia - dalej możesz pomieszać coś przy budowaniu
<dKc> zdaje sie, ze wszystko w porzadku...
<Kasztan85> jak zrobic kopie zapasowa wine przed aktualizacja? ;>
<kklimonda> kopię samego programu?
<Kasztan85> tak
<Kasztan85> i powiazanych pakietow
<Kasztan85> zeby przywrocic w razie problemow
<kklimonda> nie da się - możesz trzymać stare deby i je przeinstalować w razie problemów
<Kasztan85> hm...
<kklimonda> ew. używać czegoś na kształt PlayOnLinux który pozwala trzymać kilka wersji wine obok siebie (i nie korzysta z wersji systemowej)
<Kasztan85> ostatnio jakaha
<Kasztan85> sprawdze to :)
<wmp> hi
<wmp> chłopacy, jak odtworzyć strukturę  /var/cache/apt/ ?
<wmp> bo mi się usunęlo /var/cache/apt
<Dreadlish> tak późno że wszyscy wybijają?
<procesx> siemka czy znajdę tu osobę chętna mi pomóc z linux mint
<procesx> ??
<ozil> a co konkretnie potrzebujesz ?
<procesx> moim problemem jest przejście w stan uśpienia po którym nie wraca mi do systemu mam tylko czarny ekran
<ozil> czy to jest komputer stacjonarny czy notebook
<ozil> ?
<procesx> notebook acer aspire 6930g
<procesx> w ubuntu mandarine był ten sam problem
<procesx> a linux mint lepiej działa lecz to uśpienie mnie denerwuje
<procesx> a jest przydatne
<procesx> może mi tak możesz pomóc jak po angielsku jest stan czuwania ??
<procesx> zapytam sie na angielskim forum minta
<procesx> jest tu kto ??
<procesx> ludziska pomóżacie prosze to moje pierwsze styki z linuxem
<ozil> szukam
<procesx> :) dzieki ziomek czekam
<ozil> nie posiadam tego laptopa więc muszę poczytać nikt ci z palca nie poda
<procesx> pytaj co chcesz na sprzęcie się znam
<procesx> i microsoft szicie
<ozil> specyfikacje mam na stronie acera
<ozil> okazuje się zię nie ma rozwiązania, twuj problem został zgłoszony jako bug i czeka na rozwiązania
<ozil> proponuje poczekać bo poprawka będzie w aktualizacjach lub od czasu do czasu google
<Dreadlish> ?
<ozil> jak byś podał jeszcze logi z /var/log/ to było by super
<ozil> wklej na pastebin
<ozil> to dla procesx
<procesx> sorki przysnąłem
<procesx> juz szukam
<ozil> ja to już uciekam spać bo jutro rano mam klientów znaczy się od 11
<ozil> odezwij się do mnie wieczorkiem będę na ircu to popróbujemy ok
<procesx> ok to nie truje ale dzieki ziomuś
<procesx> to do usłyszonka jak cosik
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-26
<bikstopa> LOL
<bikstopa> ile jest rodzaji zlacz DVI? ;'x
<Shibumi> bikstopa: 3
<Shibumi> bikstopa: DVI-I (cyfrowo/analogowo), DVI-D (tylko cyfrowo) i DVI-A (tylko analogowo).
<bikstopa> Shibumi: czyli DVI-D przez przejsciowke na analogan ie podzlacze? ;'x
<bikstopa> bo podjaralem sie ze podlacze 2 monitory, bo zdobylem przejsciowke DVI-I
<bikstopa> a tu dupa bo w kompie i w monitorze DVI-D
<qermit> Shibumi: zapomniałes dodać że są jeszcze podwójne DVI-D
<bikstopa> ;'d
<qermit> lamus
<bikstopa> kur*a
<bikstopa> z wysylka kabel na allegeo 10 zl
<bikstopa> lub z mojego miasta 14 zl :D
<qermit> ja ostatnio kupiłem sobie switcha HDMI + kable
<qermit> fajna sprawa
<qermit> zwłaszcza jak ma sie jeden monitor i 4 urządzenia
 * bikstopa ma 3 monitory i 2 urzadzenia :D
<qermit> bikstopa: a twój monitor nie ma przypakiem złącza VGA?
<bikstopa> qermit: ma
<bikstopa> moja grafika ma jedno zlacze vga
<bikstopa> a chce podpiac 2 monitory
<bikstopa> wiec jeden musze podpiac przed DVI :D
<qermit> nom
<qermit> nie masz VGA + DVI-I?
<bikstopa> w monitorze mam DVI-D, w karcie mam DVI-D a przejsciowke mam VGA-DVI-I
<qermit> dziwna karta
<qermit> az nie chce mnie sie wirzyć
<bikstopa> popatrzylem na obrazek na allegro
<bikstopa> DVI-D - ni ma chuja by bylo inaczej ;d
<bikstopa> sd all
<bikstopa> ;'d
<lolz> wstajemy :)
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłł
<spass> o/
<PoKrAk> \o/
<PoKrAk> \o\
<tar-gz> Siemka
<PoKrAk> _/o/
<PoKrAk> i meksykańska fala
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: testowałeś mojego live
<tar-gz> Nie
<tar-gz> Fedora mi  wysiadła.
<PoKrAk> zes sie palił
<tar-gz> mowiles ze cos nie dziala.
<PoKrAk> a teraz trza testowac, zeby mozna było rozwijac i dodac to czego brakuje
<tar-gz> wrzuc dzialajace  to se sciagne
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: nie działało od momentu co dostałes dane do logowania działa
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: jest instalator sida?
<PoKrAk> jeno route add trza zrobic zeby siec działala ale w tej fazie to dopuszczalne
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: narazie to jest live instalator bedzie w wersji final i ie sidowski
<PoKrAk> bo to działać musi niestety inaczej
<tar-gz> ale sie pytam czy jest ido debian sida
<PoKrAk> nie opierałem sie na skłizie
<PoKrAk> i przynajmniej u mnie sa obecnie jeszcze problemy z kernelem ale docelowo bedzie inne jajko
<tar-gz> Wrrr ....
<tar-gz> CZY JEST *ISO SIDA z INSTALATOREM!
<PoKrAk> to pisz wyraznie napewno jest szukaj daily build
<PoKrAk> a napisałeś ido :P
<tar-gz> a czym sie różni apto-sid od sida?
<PoKrAk> apt do sida ??
<tar-gz> czekaj
<PoKrAk> chaotycznie piszesz i watku załapać nie moge
<tar-gz> http://www.aptosid.com/
<PoKrAk> na tej stronie zaraz od gory masz napisane czym sie od sida różni
<tar-gz> nizcym sie nie rozni[2~]
<PoKrAk> aptosid is an operating system based on the Debian GNU/Linux unstable branch, codenamed sid, and our ISOs hold fast to the core values and the Social Contract of Debian (DFSG)
<tar-gz> czyli sid ze skonfigurowanym środowiskiem graficznym
<tar-gz> jakiś badzie w to jest
<mati75> gdzie tam
<mati75> dobry jest
<tar-gz> aptosid?
<Wizard> jak się nazywa to menu z powiadomieniami?
<PoKrAk> menadzer aktualizacji
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> takie z kopertą
<PoKrAk> evolution
<Wizard> i tam są powiadomienia z poczty i komunikatorów
<Wizard> nie
<PoKrAk> szakis applet to jezd
<Wizard> naprawdę/
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> pytam bo chciałem zobaczyć, czy da się eudorę dodać tam
<PoKrAk> nie kce mi sie na gnoma przełanczac
<Wizard> Aplet powiadamiania 0.3.7
<Wizard> jak to będzie po angielskiemu? :)
<PoKrAk> google translator :)
<PoKrAk> qna mam na koncu jezyka
<PoKrAk> w cache sprawdz
<Wizard> o, indicator-applet
<Wizard> ps mi powiedział
<PoKrAk> no szakos tak
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: na debian org są tylko iso skłiza i lennego
<PoKrAk> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-distributions-5/best-way-to-install-debian-sid-45156/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4tsxpga> (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<Szatan> Ave
<Szatan> PoKrAk: nawet wiem to bez otwierania :D
<PoKrAk> ??
<Szatan> dlkujesz mini iso a potem przy instalacji wybierasz sida ;d
<shpaq> mornin'
<PoKrAk> to juz prawie popołudnie :)
<tar-gz> Zainstaluje sida z z deboootsrapa z ubuntu?
<PoKrAk> sprawdz
<qermit> tar-gz: tak
<tar-gz> Nie rozumiem dlaczego suse jest tak wysoko w Distrowatch.org
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: bo chromium os na jego bazie powstaje ?
<tar-gz> Toż to gówno straszne
<PoKrAk> hmm suse było moja pierwsza distro linuxa
 * kklimonda uważa, że ludzie którzy nie spędzili kilku lat rozwijając jakąkolwiek dystrybucję nie powinni mieć prawa wygłaszać poglądów w stylu xyz jest do pupy.
<tar-gz> To powiedz mi jak z konsoli zainstalować jakiś program
<PoKrAk> yast
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: cos w tym jest
<PoKrAk> choc pupa tutaj nie pasuje :P
<PoKrAk> je generalnie nie rozumiem jak mozna co chwiel skakac po distro
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: wracam do debiana.
<PoKrAk> hehehehehehehehe to było do przewidzenia :)
<tar-gz> Ten suse to porażka jest yast2 -i pidgin to mi okno wyskakuje i instaluje od razu wszystkie update
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: wez zassaj to moje i obacz jak u ciebie codzi bo chce rozwiązac jedną zagadke
<tar-gz> poczekaj
<tar-gz> dzisiaj sobie possam.
<tar-gz> najpierw sobie aptosida  zassam
<PoKrAk> tylko nie klecz
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: a nie le[piej postawić sobie bazowy system i dogrywac co potrzebne jak naormalny biały człowiek ?? :)
<tar-gz> Nie
<PoKrAk> ojtam ojtam
<tar-gz> bo ja nie wiem co mam doinstalować albo nie doinstalowywje mi sie to i mnie szlag trafia
<PoKrAk> ojtam ojtam
<PoKrAk> jeden drugi raz a za trzecim to po ciemku zroisz
<PoKrAk> a ile sie nauczysz
<sponsoriada> Panowie pytanko mam serwerek na debianie a laptopa na ubuntu i teraz potrzebuje jakiegos narzedzia do kopi zapasowych systemu
<sponsoriada> w razie jak mi cos padnie żebym nie musiał od nowa wszystkiego wgrywać
<PoKrAk> sponsoriada: najlepiej sobie samemu coś sklecic i i do crona wrzucic
<sponsoriada> albo niech sam raz na tydzień robi taką kopie
<PoKrAk> tarujesz potrzebne ci rzeczy
<sponsoriada> muszę się w takim razie poduczyć bo nawet nie wiem co to cron ; P
<PoKrAk> połączenie po ftp badz smb montujesz kopiuje i wsio
<dKc> jak sie nazywa jakas funkcja w c++ , ktora zatrzymuje program na okreslona ilosc sekund?
<sponsoriada> a jeszcze jedno pytanko kiedyś miałem mandrive zainstalowane i co mi tam się podobało a czego mi brakuje w ubuntu
<sponsoriada> po ponownym uruchomieniu komputera
<sponsoriada> przywracał od razu cała poprzednią sesje
<sponsoriada> czy li wszystko programy przeglądarke itede
<sponsoriada> tak jak był wyłączony tak przywracał
<sponsoriada> da rade to zrobić w ubuntu?
<PoKrAk> dowiedz sie jak to sie zwało w mandivi
<PoKrAk> wtedy sciagasz zrodełka jak nie ma paczki kompilujesz i wsio
<ChaosEngine> dKc: slepp, usleep i podobne
<ChaosEngine> *sleep
<lisu> o/
<dKc> no sleep dziala
<dKc> o kurde, usleep to jest unixowa komenda?
<dKc> bardzo szybka zapiża
<qermit> usleep not found
<winter> re
<Wizard> USLEEP(3)
<Wizard> czyli to jest libcall
<Wizard> a nie 'komenda'
<Wizard> boże
<Wizard> :>
<Drraven> Elo
<Wizard> ole!
<Galahad> cześć :D
<Drraven> ;p
<bialy663> ziew
<Galahad> ziewx2
<Dreadlish> re
<bialy663> re
<Dreadlish> kum
<Dreadlish> :D
<PoKrAk> qm
<Dreadlish> i jestem 150zł do przodu ;d
<bialy663> za jakie grzechy
<PoKrAk> re
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i mam kase na głośniki
<bikstopa> FUUUUUUU
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: szo sie stało?
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: mam przejsciowke na DVI-I a w kompie mam wyjscie DVI-D ;(
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: no widzisz ;d
<bikstopa> o lol, mocne http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/327/5043715899d0d4czlowieks.jpg :D
<PoKrAk> a co to czwarta ściana ??
<PoKrAk> pytanie z pogranicza fantastyki
<PoKrAk> Jest sobie pliczek iso z livecd i nie za kazdym razem poprawnie sie nagrywa a nawet jesli poprawnie sie nagra nie kazdy komp łapie bootowanie z takiej płyty
<PoKrAk> i ktos mi moze powiedziec WTF ?!?!?!?!?!
<PoKrAk> 4 rozne nagrywarki 3 rozne programy z t tego 2 razy brasero raz nero i raz k3b z tego najlepiej działa płyta wysmazona w brasero na moim lapku
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: problem z kompem nie plyta, to dvd, cd, dual, w biosie na pewno jest poprawnie ustawione?
<PoKrAk> dvd single layer bios utawiony ok
<PoKrAk> nawet biosy w 2 napedach zaktualizowałem
<PoKrAk> i dupa
<PoKrAk> ten sam obraz na pendrive wg opisu z http://wiki.debian.org/BootUsb smiga az miło
 * winter otworzył złotego denara
<carramba> bry, jaka jest nazwa ostatniego ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> coś tam maverick?
<Nerihsa> malinowa mandarynka?
<carramba> ok, zaraz wyjasnie o co lotto zeby pytania nie wydawaly sie dziwne
<carramba> mam netbooka i jako netbook nie ma czytnika
<winter> masochistyczny masturbator
<carramba> teraz, instalacja po pxe, tylko ktora wersje wybrac wlasnie?
<PoKrAk> melancholijny mutant
<winter> :-D
<carramba> i nastepne pytanie, czy ubuntu domyslnie ma opcje instalacji na netbookach, czy trzeba wybierac konkretne repozytoria?
<carramba> a niech sie i nazywa popieprzony palikot
<PoKrAk> wyszukaj polskiego remiksa na netbooka
<PoKrAk> i po sprawuie
<PoKrAk> a zawsze mozesz ubuntu kreator kit czy szakos tak i sobie poustawiac pod siebie
<carramba> dobra, uorewer :)
<carramba> cu
<PoKrAk> chyba cpu :)
<Szatan> winter, ++
<winter> Szatan: czego mi plus 1 dodajesz
<Wizard> cześć, zboki
<Szatan> winter, za masturbatora
<winter> ach
<PoKrAk> jakie zboki to oni sie + dotykają
<JamJamPoland> Siema
<JamJamPoland> Testował ktoś z was telewizje Joost ?
<PoKrAk> nie
<JamJamPoland> Hmm
<JamJamPoland> Ogólnie polecacie jakiś program do telewizji w Ubuntu ?
<JamJamPoland> Testuje teraz Miro
<PoKrAk> najlepszy do telewizji jest telewizor
<JamJamPoland> Ale tam praktyczie wszystko w HD
<PoKrAk> najlepiej duzy
<foreste> tvtime
<PoKrAk> imoho im wiekszy tym lepszy
<foreste> czesc :P
<JamJamPoland> Widzę PoKrAk, że masz IQ ponad przeciętną...
<winter> oj PoKrAk nagrabiłeś sobie
<JamJamPoland> Rzucam normalne pytanie a tu takie teksty...
<winter> straszne
<PoKrAk> hmm i co teraz zrobie ale naprawde wole telewizje ogladac w telewizorze
<JamJamPoland> Ja tam w międzyczasie wolę sobie jeszcze w sieci poszperać..
<PoKrAk> ja tez
<JamJamPoland> Spadam
<PoKrAk> i do sieci mam lapka a do telewizji telewizor
<JamJamPoland> Posprzeczamy się później :)
<PoKrAk> choc juz sa telewizory z siecią
<Wizard> moja unitra jest do sieci podłączona
<Wizard> wtedy jest lepszy obraz
<gjm> re
<Wizard> supcio
<Galahad> :(
<tar-gz-mobile> Hmm dziwne nie chce mnie z shellem połaczyc
<jacekowski> tar-gz-mobile: ovh?
<tar-gz-mobile> nie. samu.pl
<jacekowski> no czyli ovh
<jacekowski> ovh teraz dwa razy wywalony routing do europy mialo
<Dreadlish> co jest takiego w tym samu?
<tar-gz-mobile> nie wiem,
<tar-gz-mobile> Nic. dostalem shella to się ciesze.
<Dreadlish> ;D
<tar-gz> już działa ;-)
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: aptosid mi narazie odpowiada. Musze tylko fstab ogarnąć.
<Dreadlish> e?
<tar-gz> nie mówiłem Ci, że olałem te posraną fedore?
<Dreadlish> nie
<tar-gz> popsuła mi się.
<Dreadlish> tak jak mi
<Dreadlish> i potem złamałem jej płytę na pół
<Dreadlish> i se palucha skaleczyłem =.=
<tar-gz> I przypomniałem sobie dlaczego zacząłem szukać innego distro.
<tar-gz> Nie chciało mi się stawiać sida z debootrapa i ściągnąłem aptosida
<Dreadlish> a po co z debootstrapa?
<Dreadlish> nie prościej ściągnąć netinstall?
<tar-gz> z instalatorem jest normalnie?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> nawet ci daje źródła wybierać
<tar-gz> troche spieprzyłem olac to.
<Dreadlish> .
<tar-gz> aptosid też fajny jest.
<Dreadlish> arch fajniejszy :D
<foreste_> Dreadlish:  nie
<foreste_> tylko debian
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: arch jest tak stabilny jak fedora pewnie ...
<tar-gz> w sumie ten aptosid jest sidem bez aptitude ;D
<bt4> witam
<tar-gz> Cześć bt4
<eddd> nie moge dodac rozdzielczosci
<eddd> w ubuntu 10.10 i sterami nvidii
<eddd> na googlach nic nie pomaga;x
<tar-gz> co Ci pluje xrandr?
<eddd> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<eddd> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist) Major opcode of failed request:  154 (RANDR) Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode) Serial number of failed request:  19 Current serial number in output stream:  19
<eddd> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<eddd> xrandr: cannot find output "GPU-0"
<eddd> bez sterow nvidii dziala
<eddd> ale bardzo zamula
<tar-gz> nvidia-xcongig i reboot
<eddd> ale nie wykrywa mojej rozdzielczosci
<eddd> tylko duzo nizsze
<eddd> tutaj jest problem
<tar-gz> a robiłeś tak?
<eddd> wlasnie robie, zobaczymy
<eddd> nadal nic
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: on z fedorą ma tyle wspólnego co prawieże nic
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: co, kto?
<Dreadlish> arch
<tar-gz> o stabilnośc mi chodzi
<Dreadlish> jakby nie był stabilny to bym go nie używał
<eddd> ma ktos jakis pomysl ? O_o
<eddd> nie moge manualnie dodac nawet
<Dreadlish> xorg.conf
<tar-gz> http://www.arachnoid.com/modelines/
<Galahad> tar-gz, która fedora ?
<bt4> Dreadlish, o/
<Dreadlish> elo bt4
<eddd> http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/327242/
<tar-gz> Galahad: 14
<eddd> Dreadlish: any ideas ?
<Dreadlish> trzeba uzupełnić
<Dreadlish> o modeliny wszystkie
<tar-gz> eddd: jaka chcesz?
<tar-gz> rozdzielczosc i odswierzanie?
<eddd> 1648x1050_60.00
<Dreadlish> dzika ta rozdzielczość
<eddd> nie
<Dreadlish> no to jaki format
<eddd> edd@edd-pc:~$ gtf 1650 1050 60
<eddd> # 1648x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 144.01 MHz Modeline "1648x1050_60.00"  144.01  1648 1752 1928 2208  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync
<gjm> chujowy.
<Dreadlish> gjm++ :D
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> OMG
<Dreadlish> OMG
<Dreadlish> !
<Dreadlish> musze znowu mpd konfigurować
<Dreadlish> brawo dla mnie ...
<eddd> Dreadlish: wiesz jak dodac ta roz do ustawien w nvidii ?
<Dreadlish> gdzieś w sekcje monitor trza wrypać
<Dreadlish> ale gdzie to za cholere nie wiem, bo nie miałem takich problemów
<eddd> walic to
<eddd> usunalem sterownik
<eddd> i na defaultach moge xrandr
<tar-gz> widocznie tyle uciągnie sterownik
<eddd> jeszcze tylko mac os x
<eddd> i skonczylem :D
<bt4> Dreadlish, drugi raz dzisiaj już się przywiesił mój ubunciak ;/ nic nie mogłem zrobić tylko muzyka grała ;/
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Dreadlish> ubij xorga
<Dreadlish> alt+sysrq+r i ctrl+alt+f1
<Dreadlish> Galahad: ty masz na imie przemek?
<Galahad> tak Dreadlish :>
<Galahad> zna ktoś angielski ? : http://dpaste.com/356085/
<Galahad> ^^
<drakhan> Spotkał się ktoś z takim problemem podczas instalacji ubuntu, że nie może usunąć danych z / po starszej instalacji?
<Galahad> tak na zapsutym dysku
<drakhan> Dysk nie jest zepsuty.
<winter> a sformatowałeś partycje?
<tar-gz> Galahad: a dane są z lost+found?
<Galahad> tar-gz, jakie dane ... ?
<tar-gz> sorry
<tar-gz> drakhan:
<tar-gz> jak dużo wpiernicza KDE?
<Galahad> uf bo myślałem że znowu czegoś nie wiem :D
<drakhan> Partycja była formatowana. Błąd wyskoczył po tym, jak jedna instalacja została niedokońcozna.
<Jaszczur> no to sformatuj ta niedokonczona...
<drakhan> Łał, że też nie wpadłem na to..
<gjm> z czego instalujesz?
<drakhan> 10.10 mandarynka livecd
<drakhan> I teraz jak chcę ponowić instalację, od początku, to nie może nic zrobić, ponieważ wyskakuje błąd o niemożliwości usunięcia danych (;
<gjm> odpal najpierw z live i sam sformatuj wszystko.
<Galahad> inny program do formatowania ?
<Jaszczur> wloz plyte z windowsem i sformatuj? :>
<Galahad> heheh polecam pclinuxos drake live bardzo fajny jest
<gjm> gparted jest na live, moze styknie. Ja sie wkurwilem bo mi chujowo z pena instalowalo.
<gjm> okazolo sie ze unetbootin jest na linuxa zjebany. A ja głupi dysk wyczyscilem.
<Galahad> emocje+linux=windows
<tar-gz> Kto mi pomoże skonfigurować fstab?
<Galahad> zw :D
<tar-gz> http://xfce-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=88496&file1=88496-1.png&file2=88496-2.png&file3=&name=Xaphire
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2wnz7s8> (at xfce-look.org)
<tar-gz> te belki to jest compiz?
<drakhan> właśnie będę z gparted live próbował zaraz
<univac> lubicie unity?
<tar-gz> nie
<gjm> fuj.
<tar-gz> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Ater+Grey+Alpha?content=87515
<tar-gz> jak to zaisntalować?
<univac> straszny syf te unity
<univac> czas wracac do fvwm
<tar-gz> a cóż to?
<gjm> jakiś WM
<tar-gz> ..
<tar-gz> 34-058166a8b1bb     /home                ext4        auto,users,rw,exec,noatime                     0    1
<univac> chyba jednak dzieciaczki same tu siedza hihi
<tar-gz> będzie działac?
<univac> bedzie
<tar-gz> a może lepiej dodać defaults,noatime,errors=remount-ro,barrier=0 ?
<Galahad> :)
<Galahad> tar-gz, zainstalowałeś ?
<Drraven> ELo
<Nerihsa> ohayou
<Dreadlish> elo nerihsa
<Dreadlish> nauczyłem się wreszcie pisać twój nick
<Drraven> a ja xd ?
<Dreadlish> a no
<Dreadlish> elo Drraven
<Dreadlish> :D
<Drraven> Nerihsa co w tym trudnego ?
<Drraven> cze ;)
<Drraven> hey
<Drraven> nie ten kanał ;p
<Galahad> tar-gz, http://img510.imageshack.us/f/zrzutekranu3a.png/ :)
<Drraven> kozak ;p
<Drraven> ja tam wole gnome'a ;']
<Dreadlish> Galahad: nudziło ci sie
<Dreadlish> strasznie duża czcionka w terminalu
<Galahad> Dreadlish, ^^ niedowidze
<Dreadlish> ll'd
<univac> zwykle kde ;]
<Galahad> musze rozgryść jak dodać ikonke do "Edukacja" bo nigdy się nie pokazuje ^^
<Drraven> heh
<Drraven> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Simple?content=99470
<Drraven> Mam do was pytanko..
<Dreadlish> ?
<Drraven> heh mam pytanie mam program gDesklets i jak zrobić by było jak np tu jest:
<Drraven> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=133162&file1=133162-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=00101+gtk+%2B+emerald+
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6yu9tod> (at gnome-look.org)
<Drraven> to na dole
<Drraven> dobrajuż mam
<Drraven> dobra już mam*
<Corleone> Witam
<Corleone> 768 Ram, geforce 5200, 1,5GHz procesor to za malo na ubuntu 10.10 ??
<Drraven> Ja mam 1,2GB ram, radeon 9200 (nie działa dziad jeden) 2,4GHz i idzie dobrze gry tylko nie działają ale to mi nie przeszkadza
<Nerihsa> moze byc
<Nerihsa> choc ramu mogloby byc nieco wiecej
<Drraven> A co myślicie o gentoo ?
<Nerihsa> no na pewno pojdzie lepiej na gorszym sprzecie niz ubuntu
<Corleone> I zastanawiam sie od czego tak sie dzieje ze np w gimpie wymazuje gumka obraz to kursor chodzi szybciej i dopiero po kilku sekundach zaczyna sledzic moj ruch i zmazywac, jak zjezdzam skrolem w gore i w dol to puszczajac skrola on przewija nadal kilka sekund... wszystko sie tak zacina troche
<Drraven> też to mam na gimpie - myślałem ze to wina mojej karty nie domagającej ;p
<Corleone> A wiec czego to jest wina?
<Corleone> na windowsie wszystko mialem...
<Drraven> Ramu i grafiki pewnie
<Nerihsa> mozliwe ze karty rzeczywiscie, jesli nie ustawiona
<jacekowski> pierdolicie
<Corleone> Gimp dobrze chodzil, gry chodzili, GG bez problemu instalowalem itd
<jacekowski> grafika nie ma nic do rzeczy
<Drraven> ja obstawiałem ram & grafe ;pp
<Dreadlish> wyłączyć compiza będzie wszystko ładnie chodzić
<jacekowski> do 2d to mozna i 30 letnia karta graficzna
<Nerihsa> Corleone: to dlaczego windowsa nei masz?
<jacekowski> i tak samo bedzie
<Galahad> Drraven, bez problemu ja mam: http://dpaste.com/356343/ i jest bardzo ok :)
<Corleone> Gdyz sprawdzam co to "LINUX" aby wiedziec i moc sie na jego temat wypowiadac
<Galahad> Corleone, * sorry
<jacekowski> tutaj sa 3 problemy prawdopodobne - procek
<jacekowski> gimp sam zwalony
<jacekowski> w sumie gimp zwalony jest problemem
<Galahad> ja tak nie mam ^^
<jacekowski> bo jak cos to nie powinien ssac procka
<Dreadlish> mi sie pierdoli tylko jak compiza mam włączonego
<Corleone> No na windowsie wszystko lajtowo smigalo
<Dreadlish> jak wyłącze to ładnie działa
<Corleone> Compiza jak wylaczyc?
<Drraven> ustawienia ekranu
<Dreadlish> killall compiz
<Drraven> heh
<jacekowski> gimp ma problemy z compizem
<jacekowski> ale tam sie da jakies workaroundy wlaczyc
<jacekowski> i to wtedy podobno dziala
<Galahad> przed chwilą próbowąłem dorobić lichowi dredy w gimpie i było ok
<Corleone> widac?
<Corleone> oo
<Corleone> Tylko zabilem compiza
<Corleone> i teraz nie mam paska nad programami
<Dreadlish> metacity --replace &
<Corleone> aby je zamknac powiekszyc zminimalizowac
<Galahad> to trzeba go właczyć wywołując w komendzie jw:>
<Corleone> [1] 4426 taki komunikat i nadal nie ma
<Galahad> Corleone, w mincie mamy xfce-desktop i tam w okienku wszystko ustawiasz/klikając ;)
<Corleone> Co to mint?
<Drraven> linux-mint
<Dreadlish> chyba wam wrzuce skórkę od mandarynki :D
<Corleone> Jak to uruchomic?
<Drraven> działa na debianie jeśli się nie mylę
<Dreadlish> remix niezadowolonych userów ubuntu
<Corleone> Jak uruchomic linux-mint?
<Drraven> to takie coś jak ubuntu czy windows tylkoze inne
<Dreadlish> `g linux mint
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: Main Page - Linux Mint: <http://www.linuxmint.com/>
<Galahad> zciagnąć z netu zainstalować i sie cieszyć łatwością :D
<Corleone> g: command not found
<Dreadlish> masz link niżej ...
<Drraven> ja pitole jednym słowem
<Dreadlish> przekliniak dał ci na tacy
<Galahad> Corleone, http://img253.imageshack.us/i/zrzutekranu4b.png/ :>
<Dreadlish> i tak ssie
<Dreadlish> ja wole terminala :D
<Drraven> ja na ubuntu też wolę powłoki itp.
<Galahad> Corleone woli okienko ;)
<Drraven> g++ -o Test main.cpp -lX11  -lXmu -lglut -lGL -lGLU
<Drraven> to jest moje zycie w tym tygodniu xd
<Dreadlish> Drraven: a co klepiesz?
<Drraven> poznaje podstawy ostatnio
<Galahad> ludzie to sei lubią męczyć :F
<Drraven> będzie coś ala rpg w 2d
<Drraven> (łatwiej teksturę nałozyc niz model robić)
<Drraven> nałożyć(
<Corleone> Nadal nie wiem jak uruchomic mint
<Galahad> oo przerobic teeworlds na rpg to by było coś
<Corleone> wpisuje w terminalu "linux-mint" i nic
<Wizard> cześć
<Drraven> to odpalaj konsole i klep polecam vim
<Drraven> ;p
<Dreadlish> Corleone: to jest DYSTRYBUCJA linuksa ...
<Corleone> To jak przywrocic
<Galahad> Corleone, mint to ejst system operacyjny jak ubuntu zciągasz fo z sieci odpalasz jako live instalujesz i tam masz już wszystko
<Drraven> nie warto mu tłumaczyć
<Enlik> Generalnie nie wpisuje się polecen, ktore sie gdzies zaslyszalo, a ktorych sie nie rozumie
<Corleone> pasek nad programami?
<Dreadlish> Corleone: compiz --replace &
<Dreadlish> a jak sie nic nie pojawi to compiz &
<Drraven> po to jest man albo --help
<Galahad> nie ma metacity to mozę ma coś z KDE ?
<Enlik> Drraven: weź wymagaj od ludzi, by mana czytali w dzisiejszych czasach
<Enlik> Fu, ale brzydkie to wszystko z tego screenshota! :P
<Drraven> wymagam.
<Drraven> Po to jest tak samo dokumentacje
<Enlik> No można powiedzieć, że *to jest dokumentacja*
<Wizard> ej, redhat 6 to już wyszedł?
 * Dreadlish loves good documentation
<Dreadlish> rh - fuuuuu
<Galahad> przydał by sie serwis www ...rec-live
<Enlik> RedHat 6, czyli powiew świeżości
<Dreadlish> miałem puścić mój pokój na ustreamie :D
<Drraven> zjebałem coś z o dockem..
<Corleone> To moze zapytam inaczej
<Wizard> ?
<Corleone> Jaka wersje Ubuntu na 768 ram i 1,5GHz procka. Bez zamulania gimpa - gdyz interesuje sie grafika.
<Dreadlish> żadna
<Wizard> hmm?
<Wizard> czemu żadna?
<Drraven> i jeden kłopot z głowy
<Corleone> Dlaczego żadna?
<Drraven> #up:
<Drraven> nie wnikaj
<Corleone> Moglbym wejsc na ten kanal poprzez Empathy?
<Dreadlish> im nowsze ubu tym bardziej muli
<Enlik> Corleone: a Empathy obsługuje IRC-a? (pyt. za 100 pkt.)
<Corleone> To moze wersje 7?
<Corleone> Owszem
<Drraven> jak tak to tak
<Enlik> Drraven: zepsułeś
<dziadu> czesc
<Drraven> oj tam
<Enlik> o/
<Dreadlish> elo
<Galahad> Corleone, http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TM4JRNS7 najlepsza wersja :
<Drraven> cze
<dziadu> mm problem z updatem 10.04 do 10.10
<Dreadlish> jak każdy...
<dziadu> do-release-update pokazuje "no new release found"
<Enlik> Aż taki cięzki apdejt stąd dotąd?
<dziadu> lsb_release -a pokazuje 10.04
<Enlik> dziadu: masz tam X-y?
<Dreadlish> a co masz w /etc/apt/sources.list ...?
<dziadu> Enlik: mam
<Enlik> To sprobuj update-manager --help, on mial taką opcję też, chyba.
<Corleone> ->Galahad a gdzie moglbym poczytac o tym OS?
<Dreadlish> http://bankfotek.pl/image/876000.jpeg
<Corleone> http://www.abcubuntu.com/index.php/2010/06/23/mietowy-remix-9-isadora-wydany/
<dziadu> Dreadlish: tam nie mam mavericka ale moj /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release wyglada na poprawny, w kazdym razie jest tam wpis o 10.10
<dziadu> Enlik: probowalem juz
<Corleone> To jest ten sam tak?
<Galahad> Corleone, http://forum.linuxmint.pl/index.php/topic,1584.0.html
<dziadu> tez pokazuje ze nie zadnych aktualizacji
<Dreadlish> dziadu: no to apt-get distupgrade
<Dreadlish> taki problem?
<Enlik> dziadu: a z opcją pozwol-na-aktualizacje-do-niestabilnych-wersji-czy-cos-takiego?
<Enlik> Hmm, 10.04 to LTS?
<Corleone> Czy mozna tutaj rozmawiac na priv?
<Corleone> .help
<Wizard> Corleone: można
<Wizard> ale większość ludzi nie lubi
<Enlik> dziadu: jeśli to LTS (nie doczekalem sie odp.), to mzoe jest wlaczona opcja aktualizacji tylko do LTS-a nastepnego
<Wizard> Corleone: a co masz za problem i czemu tu nie pytasz?
<Corleone> Nie chce denerwowac uzytkownika Drraven swoją niewidzą i pytaniami na poziomie newbie
<Enlik> ;]
<dziadu> Enlik: chyba LTS, szczerze tpo nie mam pojecia
<dziadu> bo nie jestem fanem ubuntu i najchetiej bym go zmienil na cos innego
<dziadu> ale w biurze mamy ubuntu i tyle
<Enlik> dziadu: popatrz, czy nie masz takiej opcji aktywnej, bardzo możliwe, ze to to
<Wizard> dziadu: centos`1
<dziadu> Wizard: gentoo :)
<Wizard> ta jasne
<Galahad> dziadu, dysk przenośny z Linuksem ?
<Enlik> Tak, to LTS.
<Enlik> Więc pewnie będzie trza odhaczyć
<dziadu> Wizard: moze sie nie zrozumielsmy, na codzien siedze na gentoo i lubie ten wlasnie system
<Corleone> Jeszcze mam takie pytanie z ciekawosci, dlaczego Firefox na Ubuntu 10.10 jest biedniejszy dla "newbie" niz na Windowsie? Brak tutaj opcji gdzie moge np ustawic strone startowa, aby miec mozliwosc zapisania pliku w innym folderze niz domyslny musze pobrac wtyczke download manager itd
<Drraven> jak nie ma
<Corleone> musze wejsc w about:config i tam zmienic str startowa
<Drraven> są
<dziadu> Dreadlish: dist-upgrade poazuje ze nic do aktualziacji nie ma, ale jednak dalej mowi, ze siedze na natty
<bialy663> Corleone: firefox na linuksie ma preferencje w menu edycji
<Corleone> O bosh faktycznie
<Nerihsa> :O
<Enlik> dziadu: popa w opcjie
<Enlik> s/i//
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Corleone> A wie ktos moze jaka karte potrzeba na filmy w rozdzielczosci HDready aby sie nie zacinaly? lub ile pamieci powinna miec
<Drraven> flash sie zawsze tnie wykorzystuje całego procka i nic nie daje w zamian
<Psotnick> siema
<Corleone> Nigdy nie widzialem "minimalnych wymagan" filmow
<Corleone> Panowie i Panie wybaczcie... ubuntu ubunt'em komputer komputerem ale dzis sroda a to oznacza iz leca nowe odcinki swiata wg kiepskich
<Corleone> Zw
<Galahad> Corleone, nvidia 5200 z 128 ram obsługuje dobrze filmy HD
<Psotnick> Dreadlish kiedyś Cię pytałem o funkcję, która pozwalała użyć wartości jakiejś zmiennej jako nazwy innej. mógłbyś mi przypomnieć co to była za funkcja?
<Wizard> Psotnick: w baszu?
<Psotnick> Wizard: w c++
<Wizard> :o
<Wizard> a niby jakim cudem?
<Drraven> int a;
<Drraven> int b = a;
<Drraven> xd
<Psotnick> Wizard: normalnym :)
<Drraven> a nie sorry
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Psotnick> Drraven: nie za bardzo ;)
<Drraven> tu będzie konwersja na stringa
<Wizard> wartości jednej jako nazwy drugiej?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Psotnick> tak
<Wizard> nie da się tak :/
<Psotnick> musi się dać
<Dreadlish> to sie nie da tak
<Dreadlish> coś pomieszałeś
<Enlik> a=&b
<dziadu> Psotnick: mozesz stworzyc wskaznik do funkcji a potem przekazywac adresy funkcjim chyba tak tylko sie da
<Enlik> Czy coś takiego
<Dreadlish> ale to nie jest użycie nazwy ;d
<Wizard> Enlik: ale to jest referencja
<Wizard> a nie użycie wartości jako nazwy
<Psotnick> nom
<Dreadlish> jak zrobi sobie kompilator do asma to nie ma nazwy
<Wizard> właśnie, zmienne się zaszywają w kodzie pod różnymi rejestrami
<Wizard> nazwy są dla programatora
<Dreadlish> programatora lol'd :D
<Drraven> programisty*
<Dreadlish> nazwy są tylko po to żeby programista mógł rozróżnić zmienne
<Drraven> sec
<Dreadlish> dla procesora to fyfko 5 bo i tak on to ma w asmie
<Dreadlish> tylko na stosie operuje
<dziadu> Psotnick: to o czym mowisz da sie zrobic np w php, ktory ma skladnie taka jak c++ :)
<Psotnick> w c++ też się to na pewno da zrobić
<dziadu> int dupa() {return 1; }; $var = "dupa"; $$var();
<Enlik> W Perlu powinno się też dać
<Dreadlish> po co ci wartość jako nazwa?
<Drraven> wstawiasz kod asm w kod c++ i działa xd
<Drraven> własnie
<dziadu> Psotnick: nie da sie, nazwy sa, jak ktos to powiedzial, dla programostow
<Galahad> aliasem ?
<dziadu> Psotnick: zrob maly ekspryment i skompiluj kawalek kodu do postaci asemblera (opcja -s chyba)
<PoKrAk> re
<Dreadlish> -S jak coś
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: elo
<dziadu> i zobacz czy naglowki funkcji nazywaja sie tak samo jak je zdefiniowales w kodzie
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: robię sobie program 'na około' ;D
<Drraven> STOP!
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: to zrób do przodu, bo ci nie wyjdzie na około
<Drraven> programator to :
<Drraven> jest jakis programator zainteresowany w realizacji tego projektu ;)? jak nie to przepadnie, bo tutaj z kumpli nikogo nie moglem znalesc, mam nadzieje ze ktos dolaczy ;)
<PoKrAk> znowu pierdołami sie zajmujecie :)
<Dreadlish> Drraven: programator to urządzenie programujące mikroprocesor
<Dreadlish> a raczej wrzucający kod w jego eeprom
<Drraven> to był cytat z forum
<Psotnick> dobra to robię tak jak miało być wcześniej ;)
<Nerihsa> albo kobieta programujaca pralke
<Dreadlish> więdz pan Drraven pierdolisz
<Drraven> ;p
 * PoKrAk cały czas sie broni przed programowaniem pralki
<PoKrAk> dość skutecznie zresztą
<Drraven> <Nerihsa> albo kobieta programujaca pralke - Programator to jest w pracle
 * Dreadlish nei używa pralki - matka lub siostra robią to za niego ;d
<Nerihsa> albo kobiety tez chcialy programowac to wiec maja
<PoKrAk> zona programuje pralke jej nastepczynia rosnie :)
<Corleone> Galahad -> NA windowsie za czasow flasha 9.0 bylo wszystko okej. Filmy na megavideo i youtube chodzily dobrze. Po aktualizacji na 10.0 Wszystko zaczelo sie ciac. Na ubuntu 10.10 Filmy w 360 chodza dobrze w sumie ale 480p juz tna. To jakim cudem moja karta ma obsluzyc filmy HD?
<Dreadlish> pralki to sie w vhdlu albo verilogu robi ;d
 * PoKrAk sie zbiera zeby wyjsc na dwor ale go taki len naszedł :/ a drewno sie konczy
<Galahad> oo zawsze miec iekawił mechanizm programujacy pralki jest do tego jakiś tutorial ? :D
<Dreadlish> Corleone: nie obsłuży =.=
<PoKrAk> Corleone: b o kernel jest do d.....
<Galahad> Corleone, z linuksami to jest tak że warto meić stabilną przetestowana wersję ....
<PoKrAk> poszukaj kernela low latency u mnie pomogło
<PoKrAk> Galahad: tu sie nie zgodze
<PoKrAk> niewazne stabilny iestabilny jak nie umiesz go ogarnac to najstabilniejszy przetestowany ci nie pomoze
<Corleone> No testuje 10.10 i mam same problemy. Grafika sie troszke tnie. Okna troszkę zamulaja, przewijanie jest z opoznieniem na GIMPie nie moge pracowac bo mnie irytuje opoznienie. Filmy na yt w 480p sie tna. W programie KADU nie moglem miec 2 kont naraz i bez tego nie moge zyc. W empathy trzeba znowu jakies linijki i komendy aby moznabylo eksportowac liste kontaktow... dlaczego Ubuntu jest takie trudne?
<Drraven> kadu nie trzeba
<Corleone> Lubie sie bawic OS to fakt, windowsa znam zaawansowanie. Ale zeby kombinowac z Empathy aby mozna bylo sobie normalnie porozmawiac?;/
<gjm> a po co ci linux?
<PoKrAk> Corleone: miałem ten sam problem po zainstalowaniu kernela low latency problem znikł
<PoKrAk> 2.6.36-1-lowlatency
<Corleone> Sprawdzam co to za OS, chce sie poduczyc jego obslugi
<Galahad> PoKrAk, też prawda w Linuksy trzeba zanurkować :D nauczyć sie stopniowo pływać hehehhe bo to zupełnie inne jezioro :D ja np wcąż zbyt gęłboko nie nurkowałem trzymam sie mintowej powierzchni :D
<Drraven> Jak taki jesteś pro na windowsie to zostaw linuksa i go nie kalecz swoim gadaniem
<Corleone> W windowsie juz wszystko ogarniam
<Drraven> Galahad a ty znów z tym mintem
<Corleone> Chce sie nauczyc Linuxa
<gjm> jou.brawo.
<Wizard> Corleone: a notatnik w indowsie nie koloruje składni, a wrordpad nie zapisuje odfów :(
<Galahad> Drraven, troche optymizmu :D
<Corleone> Czy masz z tym problem Drraven czy nie mam wielkie W w Twoja strone
<Drraven> Cerleone to co to jest cmd.exe w windowsie
<Corleone> wiersz polecen?
<PoKrAk> Galahad: teraz linux to pikus heh teraz mozna latami z niego lajtowo korzystac jak ja zaczynałem to czego sie \złek nie dotknoł trza było konfigurowac
<Corleone> taki terminal Linuxowy
<dziadu> ale ze mnie idiota, pomieszaly mi sie numerki: 10.04, 10.10 i 11.04
<dziadu> mam 11.04 wiec chyba to jest najnowsze...
<Wizard> ono jeszcze nie wyszło :D
<Wizard> i powodzenia
<Corleone> 10.10 najnowsze
<Corleone> ZW
<Drraven> dokładnie
<PoKrAk> 11.04 wyszło :)
<Wizard> ubuntu ma tak zajebiztych składaczy, że na tydzień przed wydaniem się jeszcze wszystko jebie :D
<Wizard> hmm
<PoKrAk> lecz jest testowe
<mati75> PoKrAk: chyba cię pojebało
<dziadu> Wizard: na szczescie umiem zadbac o system wiec u mnie nic sie nie psuje
<Wizard> dziadu: to nie to, że zadbać
<PoKrAk> mati75: jak najbardziej :)
<Galahad> PoKrAk, tak to prawda nawet na początku wieku kiedy po raz pierwszy sięgałem po Linuksy nie było ciekawie
<Drraven> u mnie się jebie co krok bo zawsze coś kombinuje z softem ;
<PoKrAk> mozesz sobie codziennie nowa wersje z daili bulid sciagnac
<PoKrAk> :)
<Wizard> raz tak miałem, na tydzień przed wydaniem 9.10 zryli coś w paczkach i przestała mi działać polska klawiatura (można se bylo setxkbmap robić) i dźwięk
<PoKrAk> wizard mi teraz w 11.04 tak zrobili co to naprawiłem
<PoKrAk> spowrotem sie zbabało
<PoKrAk> setxkbmap do startu wrzucilem i olałem ich
<Drraven> PoKrAk: to 11 ubuntu (tekstowe) jakieś stabilne czy raczej nie ?
<PoKrAk> testowe nie tekstowe
<Drraven> aa
<PoKrAk> ubu samo dosc stabilne nie narzekam
<Drraven> zobaczę później
<PoKrAk> nie wypowiem sie na temat gnome z unity bo nie korzystam latam na sidowym enlightenmencie
<PoKrAk> jako całośc nie mam zadnych problemów
<PoKrAk> choc nie przeprad=szam brasero jako zwykły user mi sie nie odpala
<PoKrAk> jeno wisi
<PoKrAk> ale k3b bardzo ładnie za to śmiga
<bialy663> unity zuo
<bialy663> ble
<bialy663> i w ogóle fu
<PoKrAk> jak zaczeło tylko działać to przestałem do gnoma sie logowac
<Enlik> O, PoKrAk używa siódmego enlightenmentu, wie, co dobre.
<dziadu> dobra chlopaki, spadam do swojej roboty
<dziadu> milego wieczoru
<Enlik> Wzajem
<Drraven> nawzajem
<PoKrAk> e17 zaczeło wreszcie pracowac dosc stabilnie to czemu z tego nie korzystac
<Enlik> Ano
<PoKrAk> \do tego ecomorpha dodali zyc nie umierac
<Galahad> dla mnie enlightement jest za trudny:F
<Enlik> Przy normalnej pracy w zasadzie się nie wywala
<PoKrAk> Galahad: tymbardziej trza sie go nauczyc
<PoKrAk> Enlik: przy zamyukaniu terminala wywala blad ale olalem to
<Galahad> całkiem inna bajka gubiłem sie w tych wszystkich bajerach
<Enlik> Jakiego terminala?
<Enlik> Jaki bląd? Że zakończył pracę z błędem?
<PoKrAk> ja korzystam z gnome-terminala
<PoKrAk> cos w ta mańke
<Enlik> Ja też, i nie ma czegoś takiego
<Enlik> Jeśli tak jest, to być może to bląd GNOME terminala, nie e17 - kończy się z kodem wyjscia błędu zapewne
<PoKrAk> teraz ci nie powiem na gomowym lapku czesciej na gnomie siedze coby zonka sie nie pogubiła
<Enlik> mhhm
<Enlik> Możesz odpalić GNOME term z GNOME terma i sprawdzić kod wyjscia, jesli Cie tak ciekawi
<PoKrAk> Enlik: jutro do 16 mi przypomnij to podam ci cały błąd
<Enlik> Jak nie zapomnę ;)
<PoKrAk> Enlik: w sumie tak
<Galahad> PoKrAk, a inne terminale ?
<PoKrAk> ale jak o 7:30 odpalam terminal to wylanczam go dopiero o 16
<PoKrAk> Galahad: nie wiem uzywam tylko gnomowskiego terminala i konsoli
<Enlik> U mnie też cały czas w ruchu, na drugim miejscu Opera =)
<PoKrAk> pierwszy desktop kvirc drugi hrome trzeci  terminale a 4 na reszte
<Enlik> O, ja rzadko poza jeden wychodzę
<PoKrAk> jeno nie mam kiedy przysiasc i poszukac gdzie wyłączyc przełanczanie pulpitów myszka
<Galahad> a spróbuj może: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/terminal :> kompatybilny z gtk
<Corleone> OKej jestem, ponawiam pytanko :P HDready jakie karty graf. potrzebuje?
<Enlik> Oj, wkurzające to
<PoKrAk> Enlik: na e17 tylko na wielu terminalach na gnomie jakos tak nie moge :)
<Enlik> PoKrAk: hm?
<Drraven> szlak mnie zaraz trafi.
<Galahad> Drraven, ?
<Enlik> PoKrAk: w panelu sterowania → Input → Edge bindings
<Drraven> nie mogę skonfigurować avn
<Enlik> PoKrAk: a masz „odświerz” czy „odśwież”? ;) (nie wiem czy widzialeś)
<PoKrAk> teraz bawie sie w zrobienie debiana 6.0 z e17 jako distro pierwsze koty za płoty musze tlko porzadny dysk podłączyc i kernela lepszego poszukac
<PoKrAk> enlik heh do jutra zapomne :)
<Enlik> ;-)
<PoKrAk> Enlik: a nie zwociłem uwagi
<Enlik> To zapisane poprawnie to najnowsze tłumaczenie ;]
<PoKrAk> ale zaowazyłem ze przyjemniej instaluje sie e7 na debianie niz na ubu
<PoKrAk> Enlik: a widziałeś pinguyos E17 edition ??
<Enlik> Nope
<Enlik> Fajnie zrobione e17?
<PoKrAk> wlasnie musze w nim pogrzebac porzadnie i kilka rozwiazan od nich wziąść
<Enlik> O, znowu w sidzie jest e17]
<PoKrAk> i zbaczyc z jakich repo  jada
<PoKrAk> enlik juz jakis czas
<Enlik> Kiedyś było, potem nie bylo
<Enlik> Co do takich rzeczy, masz też Elive
<PoKrAk> Enlik: to wiem jano zeby zainstalowac 2 musisz miec kod a trza go zdobyc publikacjami
<PoKrAk> masz takze opengeu
<Enlik> No, live cd jest za darmo, tez mozna zajrzec w sources.list*
<PoKrAk> i szkoda ze tak wolno opengeu jest rozwijany bo mi bardzo do gurtu przypadł
<Enlik> Ano
<Enlik> To na Debianie?
<PoKrAk> Enlik: wiem szalenie mi sie podoba ich panel zarzadzania e17
<PoKrAk> na ubu
 * Enlik nie widzial, /me ma zwykly panel e17, ktory tez jest ok
<PoKrAk> Enlik: odpal elive i zobacz naprawde sie do niego przyłożyli
<Enlik> No, za coś tę kasę koszą
<Enlik> ;)
<Enlik> Niemniej - to tylko głównie o wygląd chodzi... ja i tak wolę mieć po swojemu
<PoKrAk> ale kontakt z nimi jest ciezki napisałem do niech mejla czyby nie udostępnili by kodu instalacyjnego dla uczelni zeby mozna było kilka maszyn testowo postawić i reklame porobuic
<PoKrAk> nikt sie nie odezwał od roku
<Corleone> Czy mozna miec foldery
<Drraven> tak
<PoKrAk> a czemu nie
<Corleone> na pendrive ktory chcemy zrobic bootowalny z jakims linuxem?
<PoKrAk> oki trza popracowac i po drwa do lasu isc
<Corleone> wybaczcie za szybko enter nacisnalem :P
<Enlik> http://i.imgur.com/onfwH.jpg
<PoKrAk> Corleone: tworzysz partycje na pendrive rw i masz
<Drraven> gotwe
<PoKrAk> niezle minimalistyczny :)
<Enlik> A tam :)
<PoKrAk> pokaze ci jutro mojego w pracy
<Enlik> Jest wsjo co trzeba
<Enlik> Ok!
<Drraven> No panowie i panie opanowałem przesuwanie tekstur w opengl ;p
<PoKrAk> oki bede za ok 30 min spowrotem
<Drraven> k
 * Enlik idzie wysikać piwo
<Corleone> Okej Wiem ze asystent zaznaczyc pendrive i zrodlo ISO. Ale czy moge tam nadal przechowywac moje foldery i pliki?
<Drraven> tak.
<Drraven> możesz go nawet utopić
<gjm> tzn. Jak. Z nagranym obrazem bootowalnym?
<Corleone> Mam tam foldery
<Corleone> filmy muzyka itp
<Corleone> potem robie bootowalnego z iso
<Corleone> to beda jakies klopoty?
<Nerihsa> nie, ale lepiej na wszelki wypadek skopiuj te foldery
<gjm> przecież wszystko wyczyści!
<Nerihsa> ajj w sumie racja panocku
<Galahad> nie tak łatwo utopić ...ja już prałem i wytrzymał
<Nerihsa> ale potem mozna wsadzic z powrotem te foldery w 'niestrategicznym' miejscu
<Galahad> 40 stopni :D
<Drraven> jak usunąć ustawienia aplikacji ?
<Drraven> tzn na roocie usuwa ale na userze nie
<Enlik> Popatrz ~/.* i ~/.config/*
<Drraven> k
<Enlik> Sorry, there was an error. JavaScript and Cookies are required in order to post a comment. → ale to jest idiotyzm
<Dreadlish> re
<Galahad> cześć wam : >
<Galahad> debranoc
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: Che
<PoKrAk> re
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: czemu ty sobie shella nie zostawisz?
<PoKrAk> tzn ?
<tar-gz> nie zalatwisz*
<tar-gz> zeby se sesje postawi i stoi
<PoKrAk> a po co
<PoKrAk> shellow mam hmmmmmm tzn serwerów ok 5
<PoKrAk> w domu tez mam linuxa
<PoKrAk> heh shelow mam na peczki :)
<tar-gz> pepe__PanDziobak
<PoKrAk> ucichli heh
<Majk> czesc, czy ktos ma doswiadcznia z LIRC? i uruchamianiem odbiornika IR?
<PrezeS> powitać
<Majk> witam
<gjm> szczęść.
<PrezeS> Mam problem z uruchomieniem świerzo zainstalowanego systemu na macierzy Raid 5 (chip NVIDIA MCP7A-ION)
<PrezeS> momencik
<PrezeS> oto błąd: http://img203.imageshack.us/i/20110126013.jpg/
<PrezeS> http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/1788/20110126013.jpg
<PrezeS> Mógłby mi ktoś doradzić co zrobić?
<PoKrAk> zainstalowac jeszcze raz cos musialeś pomieszac przy ustawianiu systemu
<Enlik> Ja tam sie na RAID-ach nie znam, ale kluczem wydaje sie komunikat, ze UUID nie istnieje
<Enlik> Wpisz blkid
<PoKrAk> PrezeS: ile masz dysków w tym raidzie ?
<Enlik> ziew
<PrezeS> sd[a-d] TYPE="nvidia_raid_member"
<PrezeS> 4 dyski
<PoKrAk> hmmmm działałm na raid 0 i 1 dotychczas
<PoKrAk> raid sprzetowy programowy ?
<PrezeS> sprzetowy, NVIDIA MCP7A-ION
<PoKrAk> hmm jak sprzetowy to instalujesz normalnie
<PoKrAk> czy w konfiguracji raidu jest wsio ok
<PoKrAk> pokazuje utworzenie macierzy
<PrezeS> konfiguracja raid na tym chipsecie jest uboga
<PrezeS> ale stan jest ok
<PrezeS> stripy 64
<PrezeS> czy jak tam..
<PrezeS> czy może potrzeba jakiegoś sterownika?
<PrezeS> hm
<PoKrAk> przy rajdzie chyba nie
<PoKrAk> generalnie system ci widzi bootloadera ale nie wiem co ma z ttym dalej zrobic
<PoKrAk> odpal live cd i zobacz czy widzi dysk
<Enlik> 21:37 < PrezeS> sd[a-d] TYPE="nvidia_raid_member"
<PrezeS> w grubie widzę nawet pełne drzewo /
<Enlik> To jest wyjście blkid?
<PrezeS> tak
<PrezeS> /dev/sd[a-d]
<PoKrAk> ale moze wlasnie w grubie sie pogubil i zamiast do raid odwołuje sie do partycji
<PoKrAk> live cd i chrootuj szukaj błęsdu moze bez reinstalacji sie obedzie
<PrezeS> co chrootować?
<PrezeS> nie rozumiem
<PoKrAk> odpalasz livecd
<Enlik> PrezeS: ls /dev/mapper
<PoKrAk> i lookasz czy widzi twoj dysk
<PoKrAk> robisz chroot na system na dysku i na nim pracujesz zeby odzyskac to co zainstalowałes
<PoKrAk> moim zdaniem poruszasz sie w obrebie /boot i konfiguracji gruba
<Enlik> Ano
<PrezeS> niestety nadal nie bardzo wiem jak do tego się zabrać
<PoKrAk> prezes jakie doswiadczenie ??
<PoKrAk> to probuj od nowa instalowac
<PrezeS> no w naprawianiu błędów to niewielkie
<PoKrAk> linux to naprawianie błędów :)
<Dreadlish> linux to kernel
<Dreadlish> w nim nie ma co zbytnio naprawiać z poziomu usera
<Dreadlish> w reszcie - tak
<PoKrAk> w kernelu mozna mnostwo naprawiac patchowac kompilowac dodawac moduły :)
<Dreadlish> no ale tak np. coś działało i się zepsuło
<Dreadlish> to zepsuł się jak ja to mówie toolchain a nie kernel ;d
<Dreadlish> no o ile ktoś kernela nie wywalił :D
<PrezeS> nigdy po prostu nie miałem okazji cokolwiek naprawiać, bo wszystko działało :)
<Dreadlish> ja jedyne co musze zawsze naprawiać
<Dreadlish> to własną głupotę
<PoKrAk> mi czesto padał dysk w linuxie kiedys
<PoKrAk> okazało sie ze nie lubił byc podłączony na jednej szelce z cdromem
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: takich awari miałem kilka na serwerze zresztą
<PoKrAk> nie wiem jakim cudem zawartosc katalogu home pozmieniała właścicieli ??? :P troche czasu zeszło zanim do tego doszedłem
<PoKrAk> dobrze ze mało userów miałem
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> chmod -R i już
<Dreadlish> :D
<PoKrAk> tak kazdy katalog usera
<PrezeS> o, właśnie serwer akurat mi ładnie bangla, up 675 days,  6:02,  8 users
<PoKrAk> a jakby to było na serwerze co mam kilka tys userów
<Dreadlish> hmm
<PoKrAk> to kupe czasu kazdy katalog zmienic
<Dreadlish> chmod -R {`ls /home`} {`ls /home`} ?
<PoKrAk> tyz by mozna :)
<Dreadlish> bo zazwyczaj nazwa katalogu == nazwa usera
<PoKrAk> zazwyczaj
<Skrzyp> Bry
<Skrzyp> Szukam jakiegoś narzędzia do zarządzania projektami, coś webowego i darmowego, po polsku
<PoKrAk> ossim
<PoKrAk> gotowa instalka z konfiguratorem oparte na debianie dostepne w necie
<PoKrAk> nawet dosc dobry support tego był
<Skrzyp> Ale ja chcę webowe, na php na przykład
<Skrzyp> Robimy w II klasie gm. "Projekty edukacyjne" i chcę mieć jakąś platformę na projekt
<bialy663> redmine?
<lisu> o/
<Skrzyp> Po polsku?
<lisu> pany jest sprawa
<lisu> jak w open office zrobić, aby zatrzymać =$c1 przy przeciąganu, tzn, aby c zostało, a numerek się zmieniał?
<lisu> nikt nie wie?
<bt4> lisu =$c$1    i wtedy przeciągasz ?
<lisu> bt4: ale wtedy 1 zostanie na miejscu, a chce aby 1 się zmieniała
<bt4> lisu, kurde długo nie korzystałem z excela ;/
<lisu> bt4: no ja tak samo, przyszło coś zrobić teraz i jest ból
<lisu> próbuje z transponowaniem macierzy, bo chciałem zamienić kolumnę na wiersz
<foreste> kto ma se ?
<foreste> tzn sonyericson
<bt4> lisu, ja ostatnio koleżance robiłem taki duży plik... Mówiłem jej, że dam radę, myśląc, żę to będzie coś łatwego... Jak zobaczyłem to się załamałem heh :)
<lisu> bt4: ja mam raptem 400 wierszy, ale kuźwa nei bede tego przepisywał
<bt4> lisu, no dokładnie
<lisu> potrzebuje zrobić z tego 1 wiersz z 400 kolumnami
<lisu> swego czasu coś takiego robiłem i nie pamietam jak to leciało,
<foreste> ladowal ktos tel przez usb ?
<bt4> foreste, zapewne
<foreste> mi laduje przez usb do 87% bateri
<bt4> lisu, trzeba siedzieć w tym cały czas, a jak się korzysta od czasu do czasu to później problem he :/
<bt4> foreste, a normalnie na ładowarce do końca naładuje ?
<foreste> tak
<lisu> foreste: wyrzuć tego se i kup sobie porzadny telefon
<bt4> foreste, a na usb zawsze do tego samego momentu ?
<bt4> foreste, do tych 87 %
<foreste> od zera
<foreste> lisu:  to jest fajny tel ;p
<foreste> k770i xD
<lisu> to czemu nie działa tak jak powinien?
<foreste> bateryjka moze lezy ;d
<foreste> tzn psuje ;P
<bt4> to by nie było różnicy
<foreste> ale 2 letnia ?
 * lisu krzyczy yes yes yes
<lisu> nie ma to jak transponowanie macierzy :D
<bt4> ale na poprzez usb to pewnego momentu Ci dojeżdża a na normalniej do końca ładuje to coś nie tak co ?
<foreste> no
<lisu> jak sie nazywały sensory do procka, aby na pasku w gnome sobie umiescic i obserwowac temp procka?
<Szatan> lisu: gnome-sensors-aplet?
<lisu> Szatan: Bóg zapłać
<Szatan> lisu: w dziewicach przyjmuje
<lisu> Szatan: coś te dziewice niechętne, bo nie mogę cos dociągnąc ;/
<lisu> ha sensors-applet a nie gnome-sensors-aplet, ale i tak dzięki
<lisu> hehehe "telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl" hehehehe [x
<Corleone> Hej Panowie !
<Corleone> Tutaj znowu Newbie!: o
<Corleone> Znacie moze strone gdzie opisane sa z grubsza plusy i minusy dystrybucji linuxowych godna polecenia?: D
<Dreadlish> jakilinux.org
<lisu> distrowatch?
<bialy663> distrowatch?
<Corleone> Szukam malozasobozernej dystrybucji :D
<bialy663> gentoo
<Corleone> distrowatch 2 : jakilinux.org
<lisu> Corleone:
<lisu> Corleone:  http://jakilinux.org/jaki-linux/quiz/
<bialy663> ble ten test jest zły
<bialy663> wyszło mi ubu,fedora,suse,mandriva,debian
<bialy663> jedynie ostatnia opcja jest warta rozważenia
<foreste> debian rox :P
<foreste> reszte fu :P
<Corleone> why?:P
<foreste> nie dopracowane ;P
<Corleone> aaa czyli sa linijki kodu jest zabawa?:D
<foreste> debian b.leki
<foreste> nawet otylym kde4
<foreste> i co wazne
<foreste> kazda aplikacje moge zainstalowac i wywalic z kde4
<foreste> a nie jak innych distr jest
<Corleone> 1. KateOS
<Corleone> 2. Fedora
<Corleone> 3. Mandriva Linux
<Corleone> 4. Aurox Linux
<Corleone> 5. Yoper Linux
<foreste> np aplikacje do wideo instaluje mi z 1 paczki
<Corleone> :D
<Corleone> Mi zalezy na szybkosci tylko i wylacznie
<foreste> anie jak np fedora MA
<Corleone> a jak fedora ma?
<foreste> aplikacje do rozmowy netu etc to w kde4network zapakowane
<foreste> a w debian sa luzem :P
<foreste> tzn jest pakiet np kde4-network
<Corleone> A co to rozmowa netu?
<foreste> ale jako meta package
<Corleone> nic nie rozumiem :D
<Corleone> ale to spoko
<foreste> tzn
<foreste> meta package instaluje wszystkie aplikacje z grupy multimedia czy biuro etc
<Corleone> istnnieja filmy 720p z Audio 2 kanalowym?:P
<Corleone> albo program ktory moze takowy zabieg zrobic? z dts 5.1 zrobic 2.0 dzwiek?
<Dreadlish> nie, wszystko na 5.1
<Dreadlish> a co to za różnica? wg mnie żadna
<Corleone> Mi sie beda Ciac z audio 5.1
<Corleone> 1,5GHz
<foreste> ja ostatnio na laptopie ogladalem supersize me ;d
 * bikstopa przygarnie kabel DVI
<bikstopa> ;(
<foreste> i nie moglem dobrac obrazu w vlc
 * bialy663 przygarnie $12
<foreste> bo matryca 1024x7xx ;d
<Dreadlish> 1024x768
 * Dreadlish przygarnie monitor conajmniej 19"
<foreste> no
 * Dreadlish albo taki co ma na wysokość 1024 ;d
<bialy663> moja 17 ma
<bialy663> i jest zjebana
<foreste> ja mam 17
<Corleone> moj 17 ma 1280x1024 :D
<foreste> in germany
<Corleone> CRT FTW!
<foreste> yakumo xp tft ;d
<bialy663> blecrt
<foreste> ale ja mam matryce TFT
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: moge dac ci monitor 21"
<bikstopa> chcesz? :D
<foreste> A wy macie tnt
<foreste> dobrze widac obraz pod katem 75 stopni
<Biszkopcik> 0th
<foreste> po bokach od gory do dolu
<foreste> w tnt 25 stopni kiepski widok :P
<Corleone> ja przyjme monitor 21" :D
<Corleone> i zrobie jeszcze laske do tego!
<Corleone> hit sezonu!
<foreste> crt ?
<Corleone> obojetnie :D
<foreste> mam della trinitron z 1999r
<foreste> 21 cali ;d
<bialy663> nie wiem czy to dobry pomysl podlaczac monitor z tnt
<foreste> bialy663:
<szymon_g> witam
<foreste> tnt rodzaj matrycy
<Szatan> o witaj emigrancie szymon_g
<szymon_g> witaj Szatanie
<foreste> a nie dynamit xd
<bikstopa> xd
<bialy663> wolę (NO2)3C6H2CH3
<foreste> lps sa chyba dobre :P
 * bikstopa musi w koncu jutro zadzwonic do pani jadzi po msdnaa ;/
<foreste> o jezu
<foreste> .co za shit
<szymon_g> foreste, co, winde chcesz :)?
<Szatan> szymon_g: sup?
<foreste> nie
<foreste> chyba z free ;d
<foreste> to moze :P
<szymon_g> Szatan, a, nic nowego/ciekawego. no, moze tak- jakos mnie z powrotem do debiana kusi /nie chce mi sie czekac na centos6 juz ://
<foreste> windows 7 home lub ultimate xd
<foreste> dla gierek xD
<szymon_g> badz windows server 2008 r2 foundation edition ;)
<foreste> ale msdna kit i uzaleznia
<foreste> na uczelnia nie tylko windows ale inny soft powinien byc
<szymon_g> eeetam. zreszta- windows nie jest taki zly.
<foreste> w liceum powinni uczyc jezyka php
<foreste> i c ;d
<szymon_g> po co?
<foreste> a nie piepszoty exel i inne glupoty
<foreste> infa powinna byc zawansowana jak matematyka polski biologia etc :P
<szymon_g> ta. tylko- po co?
<foreste> a poco nasz glupot ucza przeciazaja mozgi ?
<szymon_g> Presto reduced the update size by 88% (from 158 M to 19 M) ah, kiedy sie debian/ubuntu tego naucza :|
<szymon_g> no, jasne. super przeciazaja, szczegolnie tym exelem, prawda (i pewnie C by nikogo 'nie przeciazylo')?
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: how to?
<foreste> ale mowie matematy polski fizyka i inne pieprzoty ;d
<Corleone> albo WOS
<Corleone> wychowanie o szambie
<foreste> wos bez jaj
<foreste> na wosie ucza zeby wpatki nie bylo
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: nie przyszedl mi mail od listopada
<foreste> a nauczyciela wpadki trafiaja ;d
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: acha :D
<Dreadlish> czyli pewnie zapomniał
<winter> 1st
<Dreadlish> last
<Corleone> Faktycznie gantoo jest taki szybkim OS?
<bikstopa> Corleone: tak
<Dreadlish> gentoo*
<Dreadlish> jak potrafisz skonfigurować
<Dreadlish> systemd roksi
<Dreadlish> o ile wiesz jak go zrobić :D
<bikstopa> Corleone: ledwo go zainstalujesz a juz sie na niego wkuriwasz i wypierdalasz
<Corleone> Dlaczego?hahahaha
<Corleone> ;d;d
<Dreadlish> bo to jest gentoo
<Dreadlish> do tego trzeba mieć cierpliwość
<bikstopa> bo to gentoo, albo sie je kocha, albo nienawidzi :D
<szymon_g> Corleone, nie ma sensu bawic sie w takie zabawy. wiesz- szkoda czasu
<Dreadlish> co szkoda czasu?
<Dreadlish> 3 dni tylko stawiam zazwyczaj system
<Dreadlish> z przerwami
<szymon_g> no, jasne. 'tylko'
<Dreadlish> no wiesz
<Dreadlish> na starym lapie 2 tygodnie stawiałem kde 3.5
<Dreadlish> to dla mnie jest tylko
<Corleone> kurde, nie ma stabilnego gentoo?:P
<szymon_g> no, super. szybkie i wygodne. i jak wiele sie nauczysz przez emerge kde (w przeciwienstwie do np yum install kde)
<Corleone> to moze ubuntu 7 ??
<Dreadlish> wthefuck is that?
<Corleone> albo 8
<szymon_g> :? Corleone
<Dreadlish> ale powiedz po polsku o co chodzi
<Dreadlish> bo my myślimy releasami
<Corleone> no zamiast Ubuntu 10.10 to starsza wersje
<Corleone> 9 albo 8
<Dreadlish> nie opłaca się.
<Corleone> mniejpamiecio zerne sa napewno
<Dreadlish> yhy
<Dreadlish> i nieaktualne
<Corleone> co to ma do rzeczy?
<Dreadlish> to że masz stare repo, wywalą je po jakichś 3 releasach i i tak musisz upgradowac system
<szymon_g> Corleone, nie oplaca sie instalowac niewspieranych juz wersji
<Corleone> mi potrzeba tylko gg,gimpa i flasha w firefoxie
<Corleone> a ubuntu 10.10 wolno mi chodzi
<szymon_g> to wywal to co niepotrzebne
<szymon_g> zreszta- co oznacza 'wolno mi chodzi'?
<szymon_g> bawiles sie cgroupsami?
<Corleone> folder otwiera sie 2 sekundy np ;d
<Corleone> a ja jestem przezwyczajony do windowsowego enter i juz
<Biszkopcik> potrzebuje ktos gierke alien vs predator (2010) PC ?
<Corleone> gimp mi muli
<Corleone> na windowsie wszystko chulalo
<Corleone> strony mula ale na windowsie tez mulily od tych reklam
<Dreadlish> jakbyś sobie zliczył ilość procesów to byś się zdziwił ile procesów masz niepotrzebnych
<szymon_g> Corleone, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html obadane?
<Corleone> no zapewne tak
<szymon_g> a do firefoksa jakiegos skrypt-blockera bym polecil
<szymon_g> i flash-blockera etc
<szymon_g> od razu "szybciej dziala" :)
<Corleone> kurwa nie
<Corleone> nooo
<szymon_g> topic...
<Corleone> juz myslalme ze firefox sie zawiesi
<Corleone> a ja pobieranie mam
<Corleone> mam wszystko przepisac ?
<Corleone> z tej strony?
<Reballingista> Komu plyte glowna naprawic?
<szymon_g> Corleone, obadaj sobie jak toto w ubuntu wyglada /sciezki do plikow etc/- i zrob to co radza na stronce
<Corleone> przewijanie tej strony chodzi tak szybko.... xd
<Corleone> jutro to zrobie
<Corleone> teraz sprawdze czy mam 30fps w filmie hdready z 2ch audio
<Corleone> 2kanalowym*
<Corleone> pewnie nie znajac mojego gf5200 i 1,5GHz ; d
<Corleone> dobrejnocy wszystkim zycze
<Corleone> do zobaczenia :)
<bikstopa> ide spac. bb all ;d
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-27
<szymon_g> uzywa ktos jfs?
<szymon_g> cze Tyczek
<szkodnik> spicie?
 * szkodnik nie moze zasnac :(
<foreste> ;d
<DaZ> wszyscy śpią.
<foreste> NA klawiaturach ;d
<Wizard> cześć
<winter> bry
<nemek> Dobry
<foreste> czesc
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłł
<foreste> lol
<foreste> a ja moze dopiero pujde spac ;d
<office> pÓjde
 * PoKrAk słucha i ogląda sliknot`a na youtube
<DaZ> pójdź po słownik
<tar-gz> pójdź spać ;-D
<tar-gz> ktoś smiga na xfce?
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: jak testy
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Wizard> tar-gz: ja miałem xfce do niedawna
<Wizard> potem kde4 (yuck)
<Wizard> a teraz znów mam gnome
<Wizard> ;P
<foreste> hyh
<foreste> libreoffice openoffice sa stadium stable oo
<foreste> i
<foreste> dziwne
<PoKrAk> miałeś isc spac
<foreste> dodatku pisza ze oo nie finansowane przez oracle
<foreste> kazała się kolejna stabilna wersja darmowego pakietu biurowego OpenOffice.org. Wersja 3.3.0 pakietu nie jest już sponsorowana przez Oracle.
<foreste> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/OpenOffice.org-3.3.0-juz-stabilny,Aktualnosc,22779.html#komentarze
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/46dstez> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<Wizard> heh, jak to nie jest?
<foreste> sam juz nie wiem :D
<foreste> czy tu mowa o libre
<foreste> czy oo ;d
<Wizard> nie uważam dobrychprogramów.pl za wiarygodne źródło informacji
<Wizard> wręcz przeciwnie - jest to portal dla windziarzy i niech oni sobie tam kłamią, jaki to windows jest fajny
<foreste> Wizard:
<foreste> szkoda ze airbona arecha niema ;d
<PoKrAk> Wizard: chociaz od nich szybko sciagac idzie
<foreste> bo by ci dostalo ;d
<foreste> bo modami sa tam :P
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> jósz siem bojem! banana mi dadzom?
<Wizard> równie dobrze mogliby być modami na forum o klockach lego
<mati75> foreste: tam już lepiej nie wchodzić
<mati75> szkoda czasu
<foreste> naco ?
<foreste> na dobreprogramy ?
<mati75> na forum
<foreste> szczerze zepsuli ten portal ;d
<foreste> dodali smietnik lab
<mati75> się najazd podstawówki zaczął
<Wizard> hehe
<foreste> i trolownia z pclabu przybyla ;d
<foreste> najgorszy to cyrix133 ;d
<Wizard> kolejny fainy portał dla dzieci, rzeby na informatyce mogli pisadź posty!
<mati75> Wizard:  ++
<foreste> a i sweetdzola
<foreste> zwany sacooby ;d
<foreste> scoby facet
<mati75> tak myśląc to mój stary pc ma więcej lat od tych łebków
<mati75> foreste: /join #dobreprogramy.pl
<Wizard>  /j #kamil!
<Wizard> ;D
<mati75> Wizard: to pirc nie freenode
<Wizard> na freenode też było sporo takich pryszczatych kanałów
<Wizard> czasem jakieś szczyle stąd nagabywały, żeby tam wejść
<foreste> dotego w labie testy przesitkowane innych serwisow
<Mat_Matan> lol
<Dreadlish> re
<Wizard> sup
<szkodnik> bry!
<Dreadlish> xterm - nie działa, urxvt - nie działa, a kurde jeszcze wczoraj działały =.=
<szkodnik> hello Wizard
<szkodnik> Dreadlish, po prostu sie obrazily. co im zrobiles?
<Dreadlish> posłuchałem [thc]flowa ....
<szkodnik> :<
<Dreadlish> i ja mu zarąbie z półobrotu
<szkodnik> w dzioba mu!
<Dreadlish> wszystko przez to walone systemd
<Dreadlish> ale to chyba wszystko przez getty
<szkodnik> nom
<szkodnik> na pewno
<Dreadlish> bo jak nie może zrobić sobie pseudo-tty
<Dreadlish> to przez co :D
<szkodnik> i tak nei wiem o czym mowic
<szkodnik> mowisz*
<szkodnik> ale pewnie masz racje ;)
 * Dreadlish reboot
<Mat_Matan> *robot
<Dreadlish> reboot
<Dreadlish> lewaku
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<Wizard> cześć szkodnik
<Wizard> co tam?
<Wizard> ciągle siedzisz w pięknym mieście wojewódzkim?
<szkodnik> nic nowego
<szkodnik> a tam?
<szkodnik> Wizard,  nope, teraz siedze w nadmorskim ;)
<shpaq> mornin'
<szkodnik> jeju powinnam pojsc spac!
<foreste> kurde
<PoKrAk> a niech to motyla noga
<foreste> kiedy bedzie kde 4.6 dla debiana :(
<PoKrAk> mam nadzieje z nigdy
<PoKrAk> pewnie zawiesza i kde nie bedzie rozwijane
<foreste> kde rox :P
<PoKrAk> kde ssie
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> predzej ustabilnia e17 niz kde bedzie zdatne do uzytku :)
<foreste> kde4 fajne :P
<foreste> od 4.3 ;d
<Mat_Matan> foreste: kde powyżej 3.5 ssie pauue
<DaZ> nie ssie.
<PoKrAk> kto jesz ta tym ze kde ssie niech krzyknie YEAP!!!
<DaZ> ...[;
<PoKrAk> oki bede pierwszy
<PoKrAk> YEAP!!!
<jacekowski> en0x: jestes?
<bikstopa> hello! :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: elo :D
<bikstopa> yo Dreadlish
 * bikstopa dzis ma misje
 * bikstopa jedzie do [zlowieszczy_glos]KOMPUTRONIKA[/zlowieszczy_glos]
<DaZ> bikstopa: kupujesz cos sobie czy komuś?
 * PoKrAk ma dzis tez misje musi zjebac panów z hardsoftu bo od 2 dni jada po drukarke
<Dreadlish> :D
<carramba> witam, ma ktos 10.10 ze zwyklym normalnym grubem?
<carramba> potrzebuje grub.conf/menu.lst z /boot/grub/
<PoKrAk> a zdarzają sie nienormalne gruby
<PoKrAk> moj to jest wogole wariat
<carramba> tak 1.98 ma diwne men
<carramba> dziwne menu
<bikstopa> ja mam gruba z adhd. powinien czekac 10 sec, a nie moze wytrzymac 3 :D
<PoKrAk> hehehehe
<PoKrAk> zaraz ci powiem jaka wrsje mam ja
<PoKrAk> grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<PoKrAk> wystarczająco normalny
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> grub 2 = sux
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: kde sux
<PoKrAk> grub musi byc wiec jest ok
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> choc przyznam sie bez bicia ze wczoraj zainstalowałem lilo na pendrive
<carramba> ok se poradzilem
<carramba> update-grub czy cos generuje w miare pliczek
<tar-gz[mobile]> Cze??
<PoKrAk> ??ezC
<DaZ> ?????
<Dreadlish> ?
<tar-gz[mobile]> Kto tam tego playa ma?
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: mow tak zeby wiadoo bylo o co kaman playa ?? playstation playa telefon innego playera
<tar-gz[mobile]> Sie?
<reflx> siedze na irc.anonops.ru . widze pelno amerykanow, niemcow, holendrow, afrykanczykow... a polakow wogole nie ma. co to kurka?
<tar-gz[mobile]> Albo z nimbuza korzystal
<Corleoneee> LUDZIE!
<Corleoneee> ;d
<kklimonda1> parapety
<Corleoneee> Moze ktos mi wytlumaczyc dlaczego nie warto instalowac Ubuntu 8?
<Corleoneee> Mam slaby komp i wiem ze mniej by zzeralo pamieci
<kklimonda1> Corleoneee: czy nie warto.. 8.04 będzie wspierany jeszcze tylko przez 9 miesięcy
<kklimonda1> Corleoneee: na desktopach, po tym terminie nie będziesz miał z\żadnych aktualizacji
<Corleoneee> Ale po co mi aktualizacje?
<PoKrAk> instaluj debiana co sie bedziesz szczypał bez sensu
<univac> to sobie recznie bedzie budowal pakiety
<Corleoneee> ja tylko potrzebuje flasha,gimpa,gadu no i moze opcji zeby mi counter-strike chodzil
<Dreadlish> kklimonda1: zmień se nick
<kklimonda1> Dreadlish: nie mogę
<kklimonda1> Dreadlish: obie sesje siedzą ;)
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> ano
<Dreadlish> ja se chyba rypne jeszcze debka
<Dreadlish> tylko kurde jak reiserową partycję zmniejszyć?
<winter> gparted nie d rady?
<Dreadlish> resize_reiserfs :D
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> single-user i daway
<gjm> re
<Dreadlish> elo gjm
<Dreadlish> niezłe montowanie miałem
<gjm> hi Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> tak z 5 razy napisało mi "Stopping /dev/sda7..."
<Dreadlish> czyli /usr :D
<gjm> heh
<Dreadlish> ale zawsze odmontuje pomyślnie
<jacekowski> ktos sie wybiera na fosdem?
<gjm> a gdzie to?
<jacekowski> belgia
<Corleoneee> ;ooo
<Dreadlish> ojć
<Dreadlish> daleko
<jacekowski> ja sie wlasnie zastanawiam
<winter> Z tego swojego jukej masz blisko
<jacekowski> bo dla mnie to 2h pociagiem
<lisu> jacekowski: jasne, szkoda tylko ze 1400 km mam i raczej nie przewiduje
<jacekowski> ja tez cos kolo tego
<Corleoneee> 700km/h jezdzisz sobie?:D
<lisu> lol
<gjm> może jakaś wideokonf.?
<Corleoneee> Znowu mam wystawiac pitola do kamery?;/
<jacekowski> hmm a nie
<jacekowski> 229 mil tylko
<jacekowski> z londynu
<jacekowski> pociagiem
<gjm> podmorskiej żeglugi
<jacekowski> 60 mil zeby sie do londynu dostac
<winter> mile angielskie?
<jacekowski> ta
<winter> 366km
<Corleoneee> LOLOLOLOL ŁOOOOWOWOWOWOOWOW
<Corleoneee> ale jesteś dobry
<jacekowski> lolololololol
<winter> jacekowski: to jedź jak chce ale zabierz kamerę i się pochwal
<gjm> Corleoneee: ogarnij się
<winter> Kult - Muj Wydafca (1994)/05. Gaz na ulicach.flac
<winter> hm
<winter> co to za przychlas
<gjm> obraził się.
<Dreadlish> gubią terminale :D
<winter> Dreadlish: odłuż do szuflady ze zgubionymi terminalami
<Dreadlish> odłóż*
<winter> nom
<Dreadlish> wielka stopa wyszedł :<
<Dreadlish> a chciałem sie go coś zapytać
<lolz> gdzie dostane jakiegos dobrego tutoriala jak postawic partycje pod linuxa+ windowsa?
<tar-gz> na jednej partycji chcesz mieć windowsa i linuksa?
<lolz> no nie
<lolz> oddzielnie tylko nie wiem jak zrobic zeby bylo dobrze
<tar-gz> to z czym masz problem?
<tar-gz> utnij jedną i na niej zainstaluj linuksa?
<lolz> np czy to ma znaczenie w jakiej kolejnosci sa partycje
<PoKrAk> tak
<lolz> wlsanie
<PoKrAk> w zaleznosci czego chesz uzywac czy gruba czy windows loadera
<lolz> pewnie boot najlepiej zeby byl na poczatku dysku ?
<lolz> gruba
<PoKrAk> jak osobiscie wolał miec 2 dyski a nie partycjami sie bawic
<Wizard> lolz: tak było 10 lat temu
<Dreadlish> to nie ma znaczenia
<lolz> a jak jest teraz
<Wizard> ja osobiście wolałbym nie mieć windows
<Wizard> szpeci
<lolz> PoKrAk: jeden moge miec w laptopie
<lolz> musze
<lolz> bo nie ma aplikacji wszystkich pod linuxa Wizard
<PoKrAk> moge sie mylic ale nie korzystam na jednym kompie z systemów
<lolz> Dreadlish: kolejnosc?
<Wizard> lolz: na odwrót, nie ma aplikacji wszystkich na windows
<PoKrAk> mozesz sobie linuxa na pendrive postawic, lub na dysku usb
<lolz> Wizard: nie
<lolz> PoKrAk: ...
<lolz> moge kupic i drugi komputer
<lolz> tylko po co
<Wizard> lolz: mozesz zrobić jak ci się podoba
<PoKrAk> twoj dysk twoje dane :)
<Wizard> grub bootuje z dysków logicznych dos też
<lolz> no ale chce zeby sprawnie to chodizlo
<Wizard> nie wiem jak ten chujowy nt loader
<Wizard> pewnie nie
<Dreadlish> Wizard: też bootuje
<lolz> czyli jak dam np boota/swapa na koncu dysku nic sie nie stanie?
<Wizard> nie
<lolz> tzn gorzej nie bedzie chodzic?
<Wizard> nie będzie
<Wizard> po co ci osobny boot?
<PoKrAk> ja wtym momencie nie bawiłbym sie w jakies loadery tylo z poziomu biosu wibierał co ładowac
<lolz> a jest roznica czy partycja bedzie logiczna albo ...
<lolz> Wizard: szybciej chodzi podobno
<Dreadlish> lolz: w dyskach z 97 roku ..
<Wizard> jak /boot jest osobne?
<lolz> tak
<lolz> i jak ma duzo miejsca
<Wizard> podobno to między sroką i sraką jest niewielka różnica
<Dreadlish> i jedno jest nasrane i drugie jest nasrane
<Dreadlish> gparted jest zjebany
<lolz> a czy partycja jest logiczna czy ta druga to ma znaczenie ? -,-
<Wizard> ale odkrycie
<Wizard> ma
<lolz> jakie
<Dreadlish> lolz: dla gruba nie
<Wizard> ale ogólnie ma
<lolz> aha
<lolz> rozumiem ze wszystko na ex4 ma byc?
<lolz> tzn najlepsze
<Wizard> logiczny dysk dos jest tworzony wewnątrz partycji podstawowej specjalnej
<Wizard> znaczy ma jakiśtam typ okreśłony ta partycja
<Dreadlish> lolz: nie ma czegoś takiego jak "najlepszy system plików", każdy ma swoje wady i zalety - ale dla ciebie ext4 będzie dobry
<PoKrAk> a na h komus dysk logiczny :)
<lolz> aha
<Wizard> tak mi się zdaje
<Wizard> PoKrAk: nie wiem, ale się pytają
<lolz> a swapa tyle ile ramu dac?
<Wizard> kolejny mit
<PoKrAk> jak widze dyski logiczne to mnie strzyka
<Wizard> daj tyle ile ci trzeba
<lolz> a ja wiem .?
<Dreadlish> lolz: jak masz więcej niż 1gb to nie widze sensu dawania więcej niż 512mb
<Wizard> to nie rób wcale
<PoKrAk> kiedys była zasada 2x wiecej niz ramu
<jacekowski> kiedys
<Wizard> głupia zasada i bezpodstawna
<lolz> mam 4 gb ramu ale czasem i 3 gb mam zaladowane
<Dreadlish> lolz: to nawet nie rób swapa ...
<Wizard> lolz: to wywal eclipse ;P
<PoKrAk> wiec ja stawiajac desktopa nie bawie sie w partycje tylko wykorzystuje dostepna przestrzeń
<Wizard> na 4GB ramu to nawet mi jboss i intellij nie są wstanie zarypać kompa
<Dreadlish> java bosh ....
<jacekowski> ja mam taki soft do PACow B&R
<lolz> ale przegladarka tak -,-
<Wizard> z czegoś trzeba żyć
<jacekowski> 4G ramu
<lolz> a np /boota na fat16 nie stawia sie zeby szybciej chodzil ?
<jacekowski> lolz: nie
<Wizard> rotfl
<Dreadlish> fat w linuksie - jebłem z krzesła
<jacekowski> bierz reisera
<Wizard> fat16 i szybciej w jednej linijce!
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: reisera na /boot lolz? :D
<jacekowski> Wizard: fat jest szybki
<gjm> btw. Jak mam swap'a zrobionego to mogę go jakoś wyjebać?
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: ale sie fragmentuje
<Wizard> lolz: przepraszam, ale muszę spytać. czyś ty się z własnym kutasem na łby pozamieniał? :D
<jacekowski> Wizard: fat ze wzgledu na prostote obliczeniowa jest jednym z najszybszych fs
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: kazdy fs sie fragmentuje
<Wizard> gjm: fdiskiem
<lolz> fs?
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: w większym lub mniejszym stopniu ;p
<Dreadlish> FileSystem
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: to wszystko zalezy od polityki alokacji
<lolz> a
<Dreadlish> to już sobie przetłumacz
<PoKrAk> File System
<Wizard> System File ;)
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ntfs pod win 7 ma calkowicie inna polityke alokacji i sie nie fragmentuje prawie w ogole
<PoKrAk> i moze prechowywac pliki powyzej 2 giga
<PoKrAk> :)
<jacekowski> moze
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: tylko po roku użytkowania kazał mi robić defragmentacje
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: jak ci kazal?
<lolz> ale juz  /homa dac na innej partycji niz /roota no nie?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: wez jakis sobie plik pod linuxem
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: tak czasem sobie sprawdzam defraga
<PoKrAk> jak zle zamknol to kazał
<kklimonda> lolz: a po co ci /home na oddzielnej partycji?
<kklimonda> lolz: ale nawet jeśli to /root zostaje na tej samej co /
<lolz> wrazie formata systemu?
<lolz> no chodzi mi /
<kklimonda> lolz: a po co miałbyś go formatować?
<lolz> bo sie wali
<lolz> system czasem
<lolz> przynajmniej mi
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: on ci zawsze kaze jak jakiekolwiek pliki pofragmentowane
<kklimonda> lolz: no i? instalator nie usunie /home
<gjm> wizard: albo gparted'em? I nic pozniej nie musze zmieniac?
<kklimonda> (instalator ubuntu)
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: popatrz
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: jacekowski:/var/log/apache2# filefrag access.log
<jacekowski> access.log: 29 extents found
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: 29 fragmentow
<lolz> ale jak bedzie formatowac?
<lolz> czy nie musze
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: ok nie kłuce się bo i tak wyjdę na idiotę :D
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: kazdy fs sie fragmentuje
<kklimonda> lolz: nie musisz
<Dreadlish> że każdy to wiem
<lolz> kklimonda: i jak to bedzie dzialac? jak bede chcial przeinstalowac
<lolz> to chyba format konieczny
<kklimonda> lolz: usunie wszystkie katalogi poza /lost+found i /home
<lolz> a co to jest to lost+found bo mnie to zawsze intrygowalo ? :<
<Dreadlish> to jest mniejsce gdzie fsck wrzuca niewiadome pliki
<kklimonda> tam lądują pliki które zostały zgubione przez system, i odnalezione przez fsck ;)
<Dreadlish> a ext4 potrafi cały system wrzucić
<PoKrAk> zgubione i znalezione
<lolz> aha
<Dreadlish> no
<lolz> ale jak dam boota razem i zapcham dysk to chyba wolniej bedzie dzialac przez fragmentacje?
<Dreadlish> boję się swojej tablicy partycji
<Corleoenne> Jestem zajebisty wszedlem z Pidgin na irca <haker>
<lolz> hm?
<Dreadlish> sda1 - /boot, sda5 - / arch, sda6 - /usr arch, sda7 - swap, sda8 - /home, sda9 - / debian, sda10 - /usr debian, sda11 - / testowy, sda12 - /usr testowy
<Dreadlish> a teraz odpalamy archa i patrzymy jak się męczy :D
<Corleoenne> Isnstalowac Mintlinux 9 czy 10  na slabszym kompie?
<Dreadlish> najnowszy -.-
<Corleoenne> Kurcze... to moze zamiast XP mam instalowac win7 na slabym kompie?
<Corleoenne> bo jest nowszy
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: używanie tego samego /home dla paru systemów (a raczej tego samego /home/<user>) to średni pomysł.
<gjm> omg
<PoKrAk> Corleoenne: jak wiesz lepiej to nie pytaj
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: u mnie działa
<kklimonda> do czasu :)
<mati75> re
<Corleoenne> Dobra to zadam inne pytanie ;d
<Dreadlish> poza tym nie mówie że używam go do wszystkich systemów ;d
<Corleoenne> Od czego zaczac odchudzajac ubuntu aby szybciej dziallo itp?
<Dreadlish> od rm -rf /
<PoKrAk> od kernela
<Corleoenne> nie moge kernela zaisntalowac
<Dreadlish> </joke>
<Corleoenne> skompilowac*
<Corleoenne> lol juz enter chcialem nacisnac
<Corleoenne> ;p
<PoKrAk> nie poszulac low latency
<kklimonda> Corleoenne: od instalacji z płyty minimal
<Dreadlish> lepiej zainstalować minimala niż wywalać paczki z czołga
<kklimonda> Corleoenne: później wyłączasz instalację rekomendowanych w ustawieniach apt-get
<kklimonda> Corleoenne: i instalujesz coś lekkiego
<PoKrAk> chlep z masłem jest lekki :)
<Dreadlish> debootstrap czy netinstall? :D
<PoKrAk> netinstall
<lolz> a przepraszam jeszcze, jak mam podzielic partycje jak najpierw instaluje sie windowsa a potem linux zeby na grubie dzialalo
<Corleoenne> Skad pobiore płyte minimal?
<lolz> w livecd?
<lolz> bedzie cos co mi podzieli ?
<Corleoenne> PArtition magic moze?
<lolz> bez systemu?
<PoKrAk> gparted
<Dreadlish> gparted
<Dreadlish> albo cfdisk
<lolz> a gdzie to bedzie?
<Dreadlish> na livecd
<lolz> aha
<Corleoenne> Jak zainstalowac minimal ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> ściągacz alternate
<lisu> Corleoenne: instalując debian netinstall x)
<Dreadlish> i instalujesz
<PoKrAk> tak: http://www.google.pl/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=jak+zainstalowa%C4%87+minimal+ubuntu
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4mzctah> (at www.google.pl)
<Corleoenne> Te ubuntu mini wazy 10 mb
<Corleoenne> ;d
<Corleoenne> Jak potem zainstalowac menedzer okienkowy?
<Corleoenne> huahuahua Ring0
<Corleoneeee> Mam pytnako
<Corleoneeee> Dlaczego jak nic nie robie, mam tylko gg wlaczone
<Corleoneeee> procesor 50% uzycie
<Corleoneeee> Czym moze byc to spowodowane?
<NightWish`> gg czy kadu?
<NightWish`> czy ekg?
<Corleoneeee> Pidgin
<Corleoneeee> a ja tutaj chcialem sobie pograc w cos a tutaj 50% ; /
<NightWish`> wejdź w konsole i wpisz top
<NightWish`> i na wklejce daj wyniki
<NightWish`> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=133737
<NightWish`> i poczytaj ten temat
<Corleoneeee> tyka@T-PC:~$ top
<Corleoneeee> top - 13:32:54 up  1:48,  3 users,  load average: 1.49, 1.26, 1.22
<Corleoneeee> Tasks: 141 total,   2 running, 139 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<Corleoneeee> Cpu(s): 44.8%us, 10.7%sy,  0.0%ni, 44.2%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.3%si,  0.0%st
<Corleoneeee> Mem:    766900k total,   692724k used,    74176k free,    45596k buffers
<Corleoneeee> Swap:   288764k total,     9868k used,   278896k free,   312684k cached
<Corleoneeee>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<Corleoneeee>   968 root      20   0 94236  48m  10m R 31.3  6.5   8:33.79 Xorg
<Corleoneeee>  4904 tyka      20   0 92200  21m  17m S 15.0  2.9   0:40.82 gnome-system-mo
<Corleoneeee>  1216 tyka      20   0 59396  33m 8468 S  4.8  4.5   3:15.81 compiz
<Corleoneeee>  4915 tyka      20   0 93480  14m  10m S  4.3  1.9   0:02.80 gnome-terminal
<Corleoneeee>  3680 tyka      20   0  391m  63m  41m S  2.3  8.5   1:48.04 tlen-bin
<Corleoneeee>  1333 tyka      20   0 78184  13m  10m S  0.3  1.8   0:14.28 wnck-applet
<Corleoneeee>  3207 tyka      20   0 35084  18m 3980 S  0.3  2.5   0:14.67 ubuntuone-syncd
<NightWish`> na wklejce kretynie
<Corleoneeee>  4986 tyka      20   0  2620 1100  824 R  0.3  0.1   0:00.08 top
<NightWish`> nie na kanale
<Corleoneeee>     1 root      20   0  2872 1404 1108 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.44 init
<Corleoneeee>     2 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd
<NightWish`> ja pierdole
<Corleoneeee>     3 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.25 ksoftirqd/0
<Corleoneeee>     4 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0
<Corleoneeee>     5 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0
<czesmir> lol
<Corleoneeee>     6 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.28 events/0
<NightWish`> kklimonda: dzieki
<czesmir> heh
<czesmir> omg
<kklimonda> NightWish`: tak ładnie mnie zawołałaś ;)
<NightWish`> a ;D
<NightWish`> no ale to uzasad nione bylo
<NightWish`> 13:32:17 < NightWish`> wejdź w konsole i wpisz top
<NightWish`> 13:32:22 < NightWish`> i na wklejce daj wyniki
<NightWish`> jeszcze mu napisalam gdzie!
<PoKrAk> a ChanServ na flooda ustawic nie mozna ?? heh
<kklimonda> ech, i wyszedł z irca chyba w ogóle
<Wizard> można? powinno się
<NightWish`> jego problem
<kklimonda> nawet mu nie zdąrzyłem napisać by wkleił gdzieś
<Wizard> kklimonda: zasady są po to, żeby uch przestrzegać
<Wizard> co się przejmujesz?
<Corleoneee> nie wiem co to wklejka
<Corleoneee> myslalem ze wklej
<Corleoneee> ;d
<NightWish`> idź poszukaj w googlach
<NightWish`> jak znajdziesz to Ci pomożemy
<Corleoneee> wklejka=screenshot?
<NightWish`> nie
<NightWish`> wklejka
<NightWish`> poszukaj w googlach
<PoKrAk> screenshot tez moze byc na wklejce
<Dreadlish> omg ...
<NightWish`> w ogole sie zastanawiam po co tacy ludzie biora sie za linuxa skoro nie wiedza takich rzeczy
<Wizard> NightWish`: każdy kiedyś zaczynał
<PoKrAk> bo sie stał za łatwy
<Wizard> zawsze był prosty
<Wizard> od kiedy używam, zainstalowanie linuksa to było next, next, ok, reboot
<PoKrAk> teraz prostej rzeczy w googlach nie potrafia znalezc
<Corleoneee> http://wklejto.cba.pl/?id=7676d13c936ac2eee6a452874aeb6629
<NightWish`> Wizard: nie, o wkleju to ja wiedzialam jak mialam 15 lat i byłam słitaśną nastolatką
<NightWish`> braaaaaaaaaawo
<Dreadlish> xorg ci troche bierze
<Corleoneee> Jezu
<Corleoneee> Przestancie pierdolic
<Corleoneee> o mentalnosci ludzkiej
<NightWish`> kklimonda:
<Corleoneee> pierwszy raz slyszalem co to wklejka
<NightWish`> kklimonda: kklimonda kklimonda kklimonda
<Corleoneee> i pomyslalem ze wklej
<Dreadlish> wyłącz, kurwa, tego zasranego, compiza
<PoKrAk> czemu jest do dupy
 * kklimonda załamuje ręce i idzie płakać w kącie
<NightWish`> kklimonda: kop
<PoKrAk> ja jako noob musiałem sie szybko nauczyc szukac bo nie by ło chcetnych zeby odpowiedz na złotej tacy podac
<PoKrAk> szukaj
<PoKrAk> jak nie znajdziesz my sprawdzimy i powiemy czy dobrze szukałes
<Corleoneee> poszukalem tak?
<PoKrAk> dopiero pozniej była pomoc
<Corleoneee> http://wklejto.cba.pl/?id=7676d13c936ac2eee6a452874aeb6629
<NightWish`> sam sie wykop też ;p
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: hmm..
<Wizard> :D
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: a wyłącz gnome-system-monitor
<PoKrAk> zle robicie
<PoKrAk> Corleoneee: ppatrza na wyniki top i zastanów sie nad tym co widziosz
<Corleoneee> wylaczylem
<PoKrAk> zacznij kombinowac jak zrozumiesz to bedziesz wiedział
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: i co teraz zużywa procesor?
<Corleoneee> Xorg 30% gnome 15% compiz 5% ( ale musze jakos minimalizowac okna i je przesowac:P)
<Corleoneee> te bym wywalil
<kklimonda> gnome co?
<kklimonda> gnome-terminal?
<Corleoneee> niee
<Corleoneee> lol
<Corleoneee> system monitor
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: no ale go wyłączyć miałeś
<Corleoneee> no wylaczylem
<Corleoneee> Xorga tez wylaczyc?
<kklimonda> no nie - ale jak go wyłączyłeś to czemu zużywa procesor?
<Corleoneee> bo to screen przed tym jak go wylaczylem
<Corleoneee> tzn wklejka
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: no to zrób teraz nową
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> boli
<Corleoneee> Xorg skacze od 5 do 25%
<PoKrAk> Corleoneee: a czym jest xorg ??
<Wizard> właściwie, to 15 lat temu linux wyglądał nawet lepiej niż dziś, jeśli chodzi o przyjazność
<Wizard> kde1++
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> uh, 10 lat temu
<Wizard> 15 lat temu to jeszcze kde nie było
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: a co tam masz za sprzęt? bo Xorg zawsze będzie trochę skakać
<Corleoneee> 1,5GHz, 768 ram gf5200
<Dreadlish> masz blob nvidii?
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: wyłącz efekty pulpitu (compiza)
<Corleoneee> rekomendowane sterowniki 173 tylko
<kklimonda> powinno pomóc
<kklimonda> przynajmniej trochę
<kklimonda> brb
<Wizard> hmm, na takim sprzęcie gnome powinno zapierdalać
<PoKrAk> wymiana kernela na low lateny pomoze na 100% przy zachowaniu wszelakiego zachowania bajerów pulpitu
<Dreadlish> nie może mi znaleść płyty :(
<Wizard> ść?
<kklimonda> jakiego miałem quit message?
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> Remote host closed  the connection
<kklimonda> heh
<Wizard> ale oszukany chyba, bo z dwiema spacjami
<Wizard> tak jak moje ctcp version
<Corleoneee> xorg to graficzny interfejs czyli jego nie moge wylaczyc
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: no nie możesz
<kklimonda> tzn. możesz ale raczej nie chcesz :)
<PoKrAk> brawo poszukał pomyslał i znalazł odpowiedz
 * Nerihsa lost
<Corleoneee> jest jakis skrot na zaznaczenie wszystkiego w terminalu?
<PoKrAk> myszka
<Corleoneee> ctrl+a nie dziala/ctrl+shift+a
<PoKrAk> myszka
<Wizard> Corleoneee: jest w menu edycja
<Wizard> skrót można sobie samemu przypisać
<Corleoneee> aa fakt
<kklimonda> kurde, google nie zaimportowało całej poczty z serwera..
<kklimonda> w sumie nie dziwne, była w innym folderze ale jednak..
<kklimonda> mogliby dodać import po imapie
<Corleoneee> kurcze, przerabane bez tego compizza
<Corleoneee> nie moge maksymalizowac okien firefoxa
<Corleoneee> ani ich przesunac
<Corleoneee> jest na to rada?
<kklimonda> a inne możesz?
<kklimonda> (zrestartuj firefoksa)
<PoKrAk> corleone pisze po raz setny poszukal kernela lowlatency dla ubuntu
<Corleoneee> inne moge, ale on dziwnie dziala nawet F11 nie przenosi go w tryb pelnoekranowy
<PoKrAk> domysly kernel ubu jest do dupy i strasznie wpierdziela procek
<Corleoneee> Ale nie uporam sie z kernelem
<Corleoneee> @Wizard
<Corleoneee> Zolty nick co oznacza?
<Corleoneee> ./help nie ma : /
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: to nie jest tak, że low latency to lek na całe zło, a maintainerzy kernela w Ubuntu po prostu się nie znają.
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: mi lowlatency załatwił problem zbytniego obciazania procka
<PoKrAk> nawet idze youtube ogladac teraz
<PoKrAk> wczesniej nie szło bo ciueło jak diabli
<PoKrAk> wiec cos w tym jest
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: jaką masz wersję ubuntu?
<Corleoneee> 10.10
<Corleoneee> jak pisac do kogos tak jak Ty ze mam Ciebie na zolto ?
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: i używasz GNOME?
<Corleoneee> Tak
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: nie wiem jak
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: za stary masz sprzęt na GNOME z 10.10
<Corleoneee> kklimonda: Nie mialem wyboru z gnome
<Corleoneee> po prostu zainstalowalem ubuntu 10.10 z plyty
<Corleoneee> i jest czysto
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: bo w Ubuntu nie ma wyboru, musisz zainstalować Lubuntu albo Xubuntu
<Corleoneee> +proba instalacji kernela nie udana
<Corleoneee> bez compizza w gimpie nie moge przesunac tych bocznych paneli z olowkami itp i sa przyciente
<Corleoneee> przyciete*
<PoKrAk> zresetuj sesje i bedzie ok
<bbbb> witam
<bbbb> mam problem pomoże ktoś?
<PoKrAk> spytaj wrozki
<bbbb> zainstalowałem 2 dni temu ubuntu
<Corleoneee> lubuntu z angielskiego forum czytam iz jest najlzejszy tak?
<Corleoneee> To chyba bedzie dla mnie werjsa
<bbbb> i teraz chce wrócic do windowsa
<bbbb> ktoś wie jak go teraz zainstalowac?
<PoKrAk> insalujesz windowsz z płytu i uzywasz legalnego klucza licencyjnego
<bbbb> no tak tak
<bbbb> to wiem
<PoKrAk> ot cała filozofia
<bbbb> ale mi wogóle płyty nie odpala
<PoKrAk> wiec w czym problem
<Corleoneee> w biosie ustaw CD najpierw
<Corleoneee> wypal obraz iso ktory jest bootowalny
<PoKrAk> ustaw w biosie bootowanie  z cd
<bbbb> no mam ale i tak jej nie chcwyta
<Corleoneee> weic plyta nie jest bootowalna
<PoKrAk> bbb zmien naped
<Corleoneee> sciagnales pirata bez boota
<bbbb> mam orginała xp
<Corleoneee> to podaj klucz
<Corleoneee> <lol> xD
<PoKrAk> sprawdz na innym kompie
<PoKrAk> jesli ok
<PoKrAk> to bios lub naped
<bbbb> nie no na kompie brata dziala
<PoKrAk> to bios lub naped
<bbbb> dobra i tak mi nie pomozecie
<bbbb> narka
<Corleoneee> narka
<Corleoneee> xd
<Corleoneee> Pozdro dla typa
<Corleoneee> ;d
<Corleoneee> myslalem ze juz niem a wiekszego nooba odemnie
<Corleoneee> mylilem sie!
<Dreadlish> szyja mnie boli
<Corleoneee> osiagnalem wyzszy level
<PoKrAk> Corleoneee: a ty jusz wszystko wiesz ze tak dworujesz ??
<Corleoneee> juz* sie pisze :D!
<Corleoneee> czytam o xubuntu i lubuntu
<Dreadlish> ubuntu z innymi śmieciami :D
<Corleoneee> Twierdzisz ze to gorsze wersje tak?
<Corleoneee> Zaraz sie zdenerwuje i zainstaluje damn small linux i bedzie gitara xD
<PoKrAk> to instaluj i nie truj
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> jasne, będzie gitara
<lisu> Corleoneee: sądząc po twoich wypowiedziach wnioskuję, że tak łatwo pójdzie ci z instalacją dsl  (/me śmieje)
<Dreadlish> panowie od debiana
<Dreadlish> albo nie juzż nic
 * Corleoneee Poker Face
<kklimonda> :trollface:
 * Corleoneee łapie w tym momencie Panda Face i zaczyna puakać że nie umie ogarnąć linuxa
 * Corleoneee łapie motywacje i studiuje fora
<Dreadlish> japierdole
<PoKrAk> kill the troll
<Corleoneee> Compiza odpowiada za mozliwosc przelaczania sie miedzy pulpitami?
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: nie
<PoKrAk> nie
<Dreadlish> jak się robiło expert install na isolinuksie?
<PoKrAk> czytaj dalej
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: tzn. nie tylko
<Corleoneee> A wlasnie przestaly mi dzialac
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: metacity (którego używasz po wyłączeniu compiza) też to robi
<PoKrAk> Corleoneee: czytaj dalej znajdziesz
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: a jak tego compiza wyłączyłeś? killall compiz?
<Wizard> Corleoneee: z tymi forami to bym uważał
<Corleoneee> Metacity też robi co?:P
<PoKrAk> to o co pytałeś
<gjm> ja jebię.
<Corleoneee> Dlaczego przestal mi dzialac przelacznik obszarow roboczych
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: odpowiada za przełączanie między pulpitami
<gjm> jaki lejm
<PoKrAk> bo metacity sie nie załączył i nie robiłes tego co ci powiedziałem
<Dreadlish> Corleoneee: bo coś zrąbałeś
<kklimonda> Corleoneee: a masz metacity włączone?
<Corleoneee> Juz patrze
<Corleoneee> w top nie widze nic takiego
<kklimonda> ps aux |grep metacity
<Wizard> po co to u?
<kklimonda> albo wpisz po prostu metacity --replace
<Corleoneee> o dziala
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> trzeba się pomęczyć z tftp
<Dreadlish> ale chyba działa nawet
<PoKrAk> Wizard: -u userlist     Select by effective user ID (EUID) or name.
<PoKrAk>                        This selects the processes whose effective user name or
<PoKrAk>                        ID is in userlist. The effective user ID describes the
<PoKrAk>                        user whose file access permissions are used by the
<PoKrAk>                        process (see geteuid(2)). Identical to U and --user.
<gjm> łee.
<Dreadlish> ocb pokrak?
<PoKrAk> wizard putał sie po co u w ps aux
<PoKrAk> pytał
<gjm> hehe. Lost terminal. Co tym razem spierdolił?
<kklimonda> Wizard: można z samym x ale po latach to "aux" wchodzi w nawyk ;)
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: mam tak samo :)
<kklimonda> chociaż samo x nie wystarczy
<kklimonda> musi być a jeszcze
<kklimonda> (chyba pierwszy raz sprawdziłem co która opcja sama z siebie robi)
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: lepiej nie kombinowac i zostawic aux :P
<Corleone> Musialem zrestartowac gdyz po wpisaniu metacity --replace dzialalo przez 10 sekund wszystko
<Corleone> potem nie moglem psiac w terminalu tutaj zmieniac pulpitow :F
<kklimonda> Corleone: no bo jak wpisujesz metacity --replace to blokujesz terminal
<Corleone> Nadal po komendzie killall compiz nie dzialaja obszary robocze
<gjm> straszne
<kklimonda> Corleone: no bo nie masz wpisywać killall compiz
<PoKrAk> po h kilusz compiza zamiast go wyłaczyć
<PoKrAk> co za ^%$#$%%#
<kklimonda> Corleone: przeloguj się, wejdź w ustawienia wyglądu i tam wyłącz efekty
<Corleone> okej
<Corleone> Okej wyglad i wylaczylem efekty
<Corleone> compiz jest
<Corleone> metacity jest
<Corleone> obszary dzialaja
<Corleone> uzycie procka 3%
<gjm> łał.
<Corleone> No właśnie
<Corleone> łał
<gjm> hardkor
<Corleone> Dlatego dziękuje wszystkim za pomoc ale nic tu po mnie
<Corleone> nie chce nikogo denerwowac
<Corleone> Hejka
<gjm> weź się może za jakiś manual?
<gjm> idź w chuj.
<gjm> oj. Przepraszam
<JamJamPoland> :)
<PoKrAk> heh nie w tym miejscu @ przy +b
<kklimonda> hmm.. a skąd +b?
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: sam ustawiłeś :)
<gjm> co +b?
<kklimonda> ah, źle mi się wpisało
<PoKrAk> nic nic ciiii nie bedzie bolało
<gjm> tylko bez takich
<kklimonda> swoją drogą przynajmniej widać, że skrypt ma błęda
<kklimonda> dobrze wiedzieć
<Wizard> tu mnie już banowali tyle razy, że szko
<kklimonda> będę musiał poprawić
<Wizard> NightWish` jest kobietą?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, ping
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: pong
<Nerihsa> :U
<Mat_Matan> http://wstaw.org/w/k60/
<Gansudo> anyone understands english here?
<Mat_Matan> Gansudo: me
<Mat_Matan> Gansudo: what problem you have
<Gansudo> would you do me a favor?
<Gansudo> it has nothing to do with ubuntu :(
<Mat_Matan> Gansudo: try with other channel
<Gansudo> which other channel do you know
<Gansudo> where there are polish people?
<Mat_Matan> Gansudo: why you don't join #ubuntu
<Mat_Matan> Gansudo: only :P
<Gansudo> cos i need polish help
<Dreadlish> wtf?
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: czekaj czekaj
<Mat_Matan> ja muszę angielski podszkolić nie zabieraj mi tej okazji :P
<Mat_Matan> Gansudo: so what help you need
<Gansudo> im trying to activate a program, and it tells me that if i dont do it from poland, it wont let me activate it
<Gansudo> i tried proxys, but they dont work
<Mat_Matan> Gansudo: what program?
<Gansudo> Ad Muncher
<Mat_Matan> Gansudo: can you paste here link for this project website?
<Gansudo> so, the program lets me choose an alternate method, which consists in entering an url in the browser, so it gives you the activation code
<Gansudo> but since im in spain
<Gansudo> it says
<Gansudo> "you have to be in poland" or something like that
<Gansudo> those old stupid restriction by countries
<Gansudo> :(
<Mat_Matan> Gansudo: hmmm...
<Gansudo> this is what  i get
<Gansudo> The Komputer SWIAT license can only be used from within Poland, and the address you are connecting from appears to be in Spain. If you are currently in Poland, please contact us for further assistance.
<Mat_Matan> Gansudo: i think i can't help you, to acctivate i need this program and code
<Gansudo> yes
<Mat_Matan> ło kurwa, Komputer Świat
<Gansudo> http://www.admuncher.com/d?P3ExAL1a8yxmaQAHLH4AVQPaTEaTB1EAAGBYAKCcUR8XMJ33QOxkBrCvujtAB9ee5ymckuGuVynj4RQXQqK487WjWJKFSSf90oKCoFV5qvuq91f6oxuWHgZZWK3kQ0CRQVlrDxce5zmOLEDm9gdT1aj2uGWIgAAR7a40t7MG9s7gPyMDaQjiydKSnkWDOsmwzlD8gbekAskPQOt94zw0y3nokwpnHbf5jAZNyanklwfy6b9hhsKlR1LWi3mg7Z5xnOPic977pqJuDfwPrCH6vUfQrEfyYrhlXuLEOOL65VV8zm9BdHRcA+YSsL7SeLBoRiZaUsN5PA==_
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6dyc8qe> (at www.admuncher.com)
<Gansudo> thats the url
<Mat_Matan> dmVyaWZpZWQuDQoNCllvdXIgbGljZW5zZSBpcyBjdXJyZW50bHkgdmFsaWQg
<Mat_Matan> Zm9yIDc1MDAwIHNpbXVsdGFuZW91cyBpbnN0YWxsYXRpb25zIHdpdGggcHJl
<Mat_Matan> bWl1bSBsaXN0IHVwZGF0ZXMsIHByb2dyYW0gdXBkYXRlcyBhbmQgc3VwcG9y
<Mat_Matan> dCB1bnRpbCB2NS4wIGlzIHJlbGVhc2VkLg0KDQpUaGFuayB5b3UgZm9yIHN1
<Mat_Matan> cHBvcnRpbmcgQWQgTXVuY2hlciBkZXZlbG9wbWVudC4AQ2xvc2UAQwAAAAAA
<Mat_Matan> AAAAAFkuQGncl/qqE9ZzpRmEqTLHqGDGxLHKJS3K2y8k/OSvruP0flVkPEcc
<Mat_Matan> KnowmCV7htOHAzSOxO8WUeeJkgBguQe4aX7GkcCBsJOJ+j08eYSfy43HR4SY
<Mat_Matan> ZPkU8j7H7E+Gyf5rnbiMtF7yTfcakKfdpkVre1DkOC7kbICYOHNW+PU1MQcp
<Mat_Matan> hEFNKZ6QTSkRaU2pSlVNAQAAAAB8TOWOAABZAAcGCwQCAQGjG5YeBllYrQIB
<Mat_Matan> AeRDQJFBWWsPAgEB9gdT1aj2uGUCAQEXHuc5jixA5gIBAUKiuPO1o1iSBAQE
<Mat_Matan> VXmq+6r3V/qFSSf90oKCoAIEBOGuVynj4RQX
<gjm> wtf?
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: sry za spam, query nie zadziałało :/
<Gansudo> i understood query
<Gansudo> :)
<Gansudo> and spam
<Gansudo> i guess you said you opened a query to avoid spam
<Gansudo> my mind is always working
<Gansudo> thanks Mat_Matan and bye :_)
<ozil> witam
<Serek> witam
<Serek> wiem, że to kanał wsparcia do ubuntu, ale może znalazł by się ktoś chętny kto by mi pomógł z C++? ;]
<DaZ> NIE
<tar-gz> idź na #C++
<szkodnik> jestescie podli!
<DaZ> ty też.
<szkodnik> nope
<marcusdavidus> jak zrobic zeby pogramy roota mialy takie same ustawinia qt /gtk jak normalnioe?
<marcusdavidus>  bo mnie brzydkow ygladaja a nie chce konta roota aktywowac
<jacekowski> nie odpalaj programow z roota
<tar-gz> jest mati75 może?
<mati75> nie ma
<tar-gz> wyślesz mo conkiego swojego?
<Galahad> witam
<Galahad> odkryłem nowy problem po przelogowaniu uzytkownika  i zalogowaniu się na innego (dwa konta zalogowane) nie da sie wylogować bo ejst czrny ekran :F
<mati75> tar-gz: http://wklej.org/id/465628/
<mati75> tar-gz: http://wklej.org/id/465629/
<Galahad> tar-gz, i jak zainstalowałeś w końcu tą ozdobę okienka >?
<tar-gz> Galahad: nie :/
<Galahad> no jak nie to proste ....wystarczy rozpakowac do user share /usr/share/themes a potem wybierasz w ustawieniach :>
<Galahad> tar-gz, tylko w "Oknach" to jest nie w "Wyglądzie" :>
<marcusdavidus> jacekowski qrwa przez sudo co nie i maja domyslne ustawienia dla gtk anie qt nie odpalisz przez sudo su  programu na xy bez zabawy z tym wiec nie o to mnei biega
 * lisu ziewa
<lisu> ide pograc w unreala, dosc sie nakodziłem
<lisu> stawia ktos serwer unreala tournament 1?
<lisu> nikt nie jest chętny?
<Galahad> :(
<lisu> o/
<elvo> czesc wszystkim
<gjm> witaj elvo
<gjm> jaki koleś :f
<kamil_> witam
<kamil_> szukam pomocy z skryptem swfupload - mial ktos z nim stycznosc?
<Galahad> kamil_, witaj ...
<kamil_> hm:>
<Galahad> ja nie
<Galahad> swfupload to jest takie coś do ściagania ? czegoś ?
<kamil_> taki skrypt, ktory imituje upload plikow przez ajax
<kamil_> uzywa JS, flasha, PHP i ich sesji jednoczesnie
<kamil_> a tak poza tym, to spoko skrypt
<Galahad> HMM
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> i mam archa i debiana ;d
<Galahad> Dreadlish, osom jesteś :D
<Dreadlish> e?
<Galahad> :D
<Galahad> http://tinyurl.com/6fm8jtd
<Dreadlish> żulmonster <jeee>
<Galahad> :D
<Galahad> ! cyjanek mi sie wylał
<kamil_> umierasz?
<Galahad> nie nie spoko
<kamil_> trudno
<tar-gz> Uzywa ktos Numbuzza?
<tar-gz> Nimbuzza?
<nem> hej :)
<nem> zna sie ktos na KDE? xD
<gjm> omg. Ide stąd
<Galahad> :D
<gjm> nem: a co?
<Galahad> xD
<nem> gjm: bo mi sie okna zmaksymalizowane otwieraja :(
<nem> i nie umiem tego wylaczyc
<gjm> wszystkie?
<nem> tak
<nem> kazde jedno ktore otworze
<DaZ> masz w opcjach.
<gjm> nie wiem, nie używam KDE. KDE ssie
<nem> DaZ: ale gdzie?
<DaZ> w opcjach [;
<DaZ> tam gdzie być powinno.
<nem> omg ja nie znam KDE dobrze xD
<DaZ> iks de.
<DaZ> to takie zabawne iks de, iks de.
<nem> usmiech taki, przeszkadza Ci? xD
<gjm> tak k*rwa
<nem> omg
<nem> no ok, to sorry ;)
<Galahad> systemsettings
<gjm> jest wkurzający.
<DaZ> window behavior.
<nem> szukam tam wlasnie
<nem> tylko czego mam szukac oto jest pytanie :)
<Galahad> nem nie męcz się xfce zainstaluj :>
<DaZ> ciesz sie kupą kiepskich aplikacji! [;
<nem> ale ja chce KDE :P przynajmnie sie pobawie, bo niedawono zainstalowałam i teraz mam 4,6
<nem> ehh, widze, ze gentelmani wymarli...
<Dreadlish> że jak?
<gjm> :x
<nem> nie checie mi powiedziec jak mam sobie poradzic, ja sie tu poce, jeszcze cos sobie zepsuje, nie macie sumienia normalnie
<gjm> prosisz się chłopak. Może mam za ciebie zrobić?
<nem> nie jestem chłopakiem haha
<gjm> jak tak się boisz to wracaj do windowsa
<gjm> to panienko
<nem> chyba do gnome ;]
<DaZ> jak sobie zepsujesz to sobie naprawisz
<DaZ> tak to już świat działa.
<gjm> po co ci ubuntu?
<nem> bo mi wystarcza, ps działa, sl też, mam vlc, opere, kadu wiecej nie potrzebuje ;)
<Galahad> nem, chyba nie znasz xfce ...
<nem> mozliwe, ale mam dobrego kompa, nie potrzebuje minimalistycznych srodowisk ;)
<Galahad> ja na to patrze raczej pod kontem optymalizacji niż zasobów :>
<nem> z tego co czytałam xfce jeszcze sporo brakuje... :>
<gjm> eergonomi*
<DaZ> xfce ssie dupe.
<Galahad> xfce jest mniejsze ale nie super małe ,nie wymaga grzebania w pliczkach i ma wszystko z automatu,jednocześnie zabiera mniej miejsca w zasobach wiec mozńa sobie pozwolić na używanie narzędzi tak z qt jak i z gtk :> dodatkowo wygląd można zmieniać dowolnie korzystając z gnomowskich bardzo ładnych tematów ...i to jest to ^^
<nem> tyle, że kde jest ładniejsze :)
<gjm> jasne
<DaZ> a w czym musisz grzebać w pliczkach?
<NightWish`> Wizard: tak jestem kobieta ;)
<Galahad> e tam xfce też potrafi być ładne przypomina trochę kde3 które tez lubiłem :)
<DaZ> nie jesteś
<DaZ> >:
<DaZ> w internetach nie ma.
<gjm> NightWish`: chyba miałaś mega laga :D
<NightWish`> wróciłam z zajęć
<NightWish`> a w away logu zostalo pytanie
<gjm> wiem, wiem.
<nem> no prosze nie jestem tu sama, dobrze wiedzieć ;)
<Galahad> dodatkową ciekawą funkcją xfce jest jego mały rozmiar wiec można mieć go sobie w odwodzie :>
<nem> ale ja nie chce xfce, chce się dowiedzieć jak wyłączyć maksymalizowanie otwieranego okna haha
<kklimonda> oo, amazon mi naliczył $0.01 za przesłane dane z ec2..
<Galahad> nie wiem znalazłem tylko taki temat na forum: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?p=810339
<Galahad> :D
<nem> z cieniem sobie dałam radę ;]
<jacekowski> en0x: ping
<Galahad> hmm nie wiem czy o to chodzi ale znalazłem demona o którym piszą w podobnym kontekście na pewnym forum który podobno radzi sobie z tymi ustawieniami :D
<Galahad> http://linux360.pl/forum/thread-3090.html
<nem> ide się przelogowac i cos sprawdzic
<nem> zw
<nem> naprawiłam chyba :P
<tar-gz> ?Galahad pokaż mi swoje xfce
<Galahad> tar-gz, nie teraz jestem na roboczym koncie i jest ochydne :F
<Galahad> będziesz później ?
<tar-gz> poka
<tar-gz> Do 22.30 zawsze jestem.
<tar-gz> Musze sobie ikone poprawić. I conkiego walnąć.
<Galahad> ale sie ładuje....
<tar-gz> Galahad. Da się tak ustawić panel by ten był pod wszystkimi oknami?
 * Mat_Matan się znowu zastanawia żeby wyjebać FB
<Galahad> tar-gz, hmm.....nie zastanawiałem się
<tar-gz> spróbuj jeśli masz xfce
 * Mat_Matan zabiera się za wywalanie FluxBoxa i stawianie OpenBoxa
<Galahad> tar-gz, automatyczne ukrywanie chyba tylko
<tar-gz> To nie fajnie
<Galahad> hmm...coś na netbooku sprawdze bo mam wrażenie że tam jest inaczej ....mały ekran i okna sa zwykle większe  nei ejstem pewien jak jest z paskiem czy jest pod spodem hmmm
<Galahad> tar-gz, masz ugly xfce for work :http://img23.imageshack.us/i/zrzutekranu1pg.png/ :F
<tar-gz> Mi ogólnie xfce mało odpowiada. Takie nijakie.
<Galahad> hmm....
<Galahad> czy ja wiem nie jest źle np: http://i480.photobucket.com/albums/rr169/Arch-newb/Screenshot-1-5.png :>
<tar-gz> To Twoje jest?
<Galahad> lub: http://i480.photobucket.com/albums/rr169/Arch-newb/Screenshot-56.png trzeba tylko troche pogrzebać :>
<tar-gz> xfce ma byc lekkie
<Galahad> tar-gz, nie chyba raczej nie... raczej określiłbym ze "optymalne"
<tar-gz> xfce miało być lekką alternatywą dla gnome.
<tar-gz> Jakby KDE żarło tyle procesów co xfce to bym na KDE latał.
<Galahad> bb :>
<nem> no nic, uciekam, bawcie sie dobrze i dzięki za pomoc ;]
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: podbij do mnie na PM jak będziesz przy IRCu :-)
<WanBye> bry
<Mussious> Dobry, dobry
<WanBye> to swietnie
<WanBye> chce ktos wodki?
<WanBye> zaraz bedziem pic
<WanBye> sosnowiec... mieszkanie studenckie
<WanBye> :D
<tar-gz> sosnowiec?
<Szatan> WanBye: a laski beda?
<tar-gz> SOSNOWIEC!?
<bialy663> łe tylko 500 km
<bialy663> wg google maps 7h
<bialy663> a jaka wódka? WanBye ?
<en0x> jacekowski: pong
<WanBye> juz nic
<WanBye> po imprezie
<WanBye> :(
<bialy663> phi
<bialy663> pierw zapraszasz a teraz nie ma imprezy?
<bt4> Witam ! o/
<gjm> hi bt4
<bt4> cisza widzę na kanele :)
 * gjm robi szum
<gjm> już ni
<gjm> e
<bt4> winter, pijemy po jednym ??
<bt4> winter, cześć
<tar-gz> ;-D
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<Dreadlish> ajfony są durne
<Dreadlish> ale fajnie wyglądają :D
<tar-gz> nie podobają mi się.
<Dreadlish> minimalizm w nich nie równa się prostocie
<Dreadlish> że masz wszystko w jednym przewodzie nie równa się że jak ktoś uwali ładowanie to przesyłanie plików będzie działać
<Dreadlish> oprócz tego dwie śróbki fail
<bt4> Dreadlish, o/
<Dreadlish> i durnowate firmware
<Dreadlish> i właśnie zarabiam 50zł
<Dreadlish> "reanimując" iphona
<tar-gz> na czym?
<tar-gz> zalany?
<Dreadlish> soft poszedł sie paść
<Dreadlish> poza tym unlocka trzeba zrobić
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> Powiedz ziomkowie, że sie nie da i że kupisz za 2 dychy go
<Dreadlish> heh
<bt4> tar-gz, tak nie można
<Dreadlish> już mam ipoda touch walniętego
<bt4> ;)
<Dreadlish> kupiłem za dyche
<Dreadlish> jakiegoś z walniętą matrycką i jazda
<tar-gz> a ile matryca kosztuje?
<Dreadlish> kupie ipoda z walniętym wyświetlaczem
<Dreadlish> i wymienie płytę główną
<Dreadlish> jeszcze poszukam how to unlick
<Dreadlish> unlock*
<Skrzyp> Ile ty masz lat, żeby się zabawkami bawić?
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> mojemu ojcu sie nie chce zarobić
<Dreadlish> to ja zarabiam na tym ;d
<Skrzyp> :)
<tar-gz> Skrzyp: Ty miałeś tego posranego Nimbuzza?
<Skrzyp> Tak
<Skrzyp> Średni tak
<tar-gz> W tym badziewiaku ani jabbera nia gg nie ma
<Skrzyp> Ja miałem
<tar-gz> No to czemu ja nie mam?
<Skrzyp> W opcjach jest
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> robie jailbricka ;D
<Skrzyp> :)
<tar-gz> Skrzyp: no nie ma
<firemark> słyszałem
<firemark> SOSNOWIEC
<firemark> te miasto powinno zginąć
<tar-gz> Spłonąć!
<tar-gz> GOROLE!
<tar-gz> Skrzyp: www.nimbuzz.com/web <- no weź xzobacz czy masz
<Dreadlish> PŁONIE BABILON
<firemark> Dreadlish: ahahaha. To było genialne
<Dreadlish> tak mi sie poprostu skojarzyło ino
<Dreadlish> bo płoooooooooooooooonie płonie babilon płooooooooooooonie płonie babilon
<Dreadlish> wg izraela :D
<Skrzyp> Tar-gz - ja mam w wersji klienta!
<firemark> Dreadlish: Babilon jest miastem grzechu bo żydy wtedy były biedne
<firemark> Dreadlish: zazdrość !
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> tak sobie robie
<Dreadlish> niezależna, deb i rpm
<Dreadlish> i sie zastanawiam się którą dystrybucję z rpmem wziąć ;d
<tar-gz> Skrzyp: jesteś na komputerze?
<Skrzyp> Na komórce
<tar-gz> ;/
<tar-gz> a mozesz  przez nimbuzza polaczyc sie z gg ?
<Wizard> cześć cieniasy
<Skrzyp> Tak
<Skrzyp> Cześć grubasie
<Biszkopcik> uzywa tu ktos debiana 5 kijaszkowego i co to w ogole jest?
<firemark> Skrzyp: cześć bmp
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> zarobiłem 70zł bo działa
<Biszkopcik> co dziala ?
<Dreadlish> jeszcze 10 iphonów i będę miał kase na ponad pół iphona jeeeej
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> i tak this sux
<Skrzyp> I dwa i pół na allegro :)
<Skrzyp> I 5 podrobek chinoli
<Dreadlish> i tak to śmierdzi
<Skrzyp> I 15 podrobek chinoli na allegro :)
<Dreadlish> ale mam kase na zestawik na 5ghz :D
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> pisał ktoś ostatnio pracę dyplomową?
<Wizard> promotor prosił, żebym mu wysłał plan pracy
<Wizard> właśnie, że tak powiem, zaczynam szukać jak to zrobić :/
<r_a_f> prawie 10 lat temu - wiec juz nieaktualne :p
<szymon_g> witam
<qermit> Wizard: ja piszę
<foreste> nq
<Szatan> `noc
<airborn> Wizard, ja pisałem...
<bikstopa> kto chce sie posmiac? :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: z czego? :D
<Dreadlish> poza tym elo bikstopa ;d
<bikstopa> elo ;d
<bikstopa> bylem dzis w 2 sklepach zapytac o kabel DVI :D
<Dreadlish> i? :D
<Dreadlish> nie mieli? :DDDD
<bikstopa> w realu 45 zl za 1,8m kabel. w media markt 54
<Dreadlish> lol?
<Dreadlish> u mnie w media expercie (coś ala mediamarkt pod inną nazwą) mieli hdmi 1,5m za 80zł
<Dreadlish> gdzie u mojego ojca "nabyłem" za 15zł
<Dreadlish> co z tego że chińszczyzna
<Dreadlish> jak na takie długości zakłucenia są niewidoczne
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: a jak to to jest z tym 21" co ty mówiłeś?
<Dreadlish> no i dupa wszyscy wybyli :(
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> jak myslicie, jak wkleje tego linka w negatywny komment allegro - to bedzie przegiecie? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/pdf/lordanu.pdf
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Dreadlish> zobacze
<Dreadlish> troche wolno sie xpdf ściąga dzisiaj
<sbl> Witam
<Dreadlish> elo sbl
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> wypiłem jakiś sok
<Dreadlish> i teraz mi brzuch odstawia dyskoteke
<sbl> Jeśli chcę rozdzielić ruch domeny na 2 serwery (lustra) to wystarczy, że dodam w DNSie rekord A z nowym IP ?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<sbl> Dreadlish: jesteś pewny czy spekulujesz?
<Dreadlish> sbl: albo trzeci komp jako router i rozdzielać
<Dreadlish> nie wiem jak
<Dreadlish> ale chyba sie da
<bikstopa> hmm, czyli jak podlacze 1 server pod 2 rozne nety i udostepnie tam www i podepne te IPki pod A w dnsie to bedzie lepiej dzialac przy duzym obciazeniu niz przy 1 pi? :D
<bikstopa> ip*
<sbl> Dreadlish: po co router. To się robi raczej na serwerze nazw
<Dreadlish> no to rozdziel
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<sbl> bikstopa: to rozdzieli ruch na 2 strony. Spadnie obciazenie o 50%.
<Dreadlish> bo wg mnie to poprostu można zrobić podstawowy i zapasowy
<Dreadlish> jak podstawka siadnie to wtedy zapasowiec będzie w ruchu
<sbl> Dreadlish: nie martwie się o DNS bo DNS mam na innym serwerze i mam zapasowy i główny. Ptam się czy to zadziała
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: tak to będzie przegięcie trochszke
<bikstopa> why?
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<bikstopa> to wstawie
<bikstopa> zobaczymy co sie bedzie dzialo ;d
<Dreadlish> ale tak mi sie wydaje, że nic z tego pdfa nie można wywnioskować ;d
<bikstopa> hmm, to ze kupilem towar a on go sprzedal komus innemu?
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> to nie będzie wtedy przegięcie
<sbl> bikstopa: ja chce rozdzielić ruch na 2 różne serwery z 2 różnymi łączami. Raz że łącze mi odciązy, dwa maszyne.
<Dreadlish> poza tym masz dużo nieodebranych iwadomości
<Dreadlish> :D
<sbl> o_O o czym wy mówicie
<sbl> o,,O
<Dreadlish> zanim wlizłeś
<sbl> acha
<sbl> spoko.
<Dreadlish> kurdeeeeee
<Dreadlish> taczpad 1:0 ja
<sbl> :D
<bt4> re
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: przeslalem tego pdfa do allegro i takiego maila gosciowi wyslalem
<bikstopa> Mam rozumieæ ¿e nie posiada Pan produktu który mi Pan sprzeda³?
<bikstopa> Rozumiem, w takim razie wysy³am sprawe do sporów allegro.
<bikstopa> Pozdrawiam.
<Dreadlish> ok
<bt4> gjm, e
 * Dreadlish restartuje xorg
<Dreadlish> ok
 * Dreadlish uznał, że synaptics to bardzo fajny driver do touchpadów
<bikstopa> why?
<Dreadlish> bo obsługuje mojego multitouch touchpada ;d
<Dreadlish> chociaż że on taki multitouch jak ja jestem bania
<Dreadlish> a nie odpowiedziałeś mi na moje pytanie
<szymon_g> cze Pabl0Escobar
 * szymon_g sie zastanawia czy zauwazalna bylaby roznica w jakosci polaczenia, gdyby zamienil obecne polaczenie grafiki z monitorem z vga na dvi+hdmi /przjeciowka z dvi na hdmi/ :?
<qermit> szymon_g: o niebo lepsza
<szymon_g> nawet z przejciowka? karta ma tylko 2 dvi, monitor tylko d-sub i hdmi
<szymon_g> (tak, wiem, dupa jestem ze takowy sprzet wybralem)
<qermit> szymon_g: przede wszystkim nie masz konwersji na sygnał analogowy po to by go potem spróbkować, tylko po to by go potem znowu zamienić na sygnał analotowy
<qermit> szymon_g: to nie przeszkadza, HDMI posiada kompatybilność wsteczną, a taka przejściówka to tylko garść drutów podpiętych do 2 złącz
<Dreadlish> mi tam zbytnio różnicy nie zrobiło
<Dreadlish> poza tym, że wyższe rozdzielczości potrafiło obsłużyć
<szymon_g> mi tam na full hd dziala po analogu znosnie. w sensie: nie mam zastrzezen /ale z drugiej strony: moze nie wiem co trace?/
<szymon_g> w sensie: 1920x1200
<qermit> Dreadlish: przede wszystkim nie musisz ustawiać (kalibrować) pozycji na ekranie
<qermit> właściwie to pozycji ekranu na ekranie
<szymon_g> warto brac kabelek z ekranowaniem?
<szymon_g> "amazonbasics" http://www.amazon.co.uk/AmazonBasics-Dual-Shielded-Adaptor-Frustration-Free-Packaging/dp/B001TH7T2U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1296169136&sr=8-1 o.O
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/67lwjwr> (at www.amazon.co.uk)
<qermit> szymon_g: do 2 metrów możesz wieszakiem łączyć
<szymon_g> ... czyli nie trza
<qermit> 40zł to nie jest jakaś powalająca cena chyba
<qermit> czy tam 50zł
<szymon_g> nie, w sumie- nie
<jacekowski> en0x: chce cos w usa kupic
<jacekowski> en0x: ale firma tamtejsza mi powiedziala $90.25 za wysylke
<jacekowski> en0x: za maly pierdolnik ktory sie miesci w pudelku ktore mi digikey wysylal za $15
<szymon_g> cze jacekowski
<szymon_g> no, kabelek juz leci :P
<szymon_g> o, zatrzymano 5iu brytyjczykow w sprawie ddosu 'anonymous' o.O
<jacekowski> link
<szymon_g> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/364732/police-arrest-five-over-anonymous-attacks prosze bardzo
<szkodnik> szymon_g,  :)
<szymon_g> czesc szkodniku :)
<szymon_g> jak tam sie miewasz :)?
<szkodnik> a dziekuje, jak najbardziej w porzadku ;)
<szymon_g> jak minal sylwester :)?
<szymon_g> szkodnik_, :)
<szkodnik_> szymon_g,  sorry moj net nawala
<szkodnik_> \sylwester, dziekuje, bardzo ciekawie ;)
<szkodnik_> ze starym znjomym i jego uzytkoniwkiem pampersow
<szymon_g> :)
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: estes?;p
<firemark> ~00:01:01~  qermit : czy tam 50zł
<firemark> wiesz co
<firemark> to ja mam dwa koncerty z Jelonkiem
 * PushUpek a łim mołeee
<PushUpek> bry
<firemark> albo jeden koncert + picie
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: estes?;p
<szymon_g> zegnam
<szymon_g> szkodnik_, milej nocy :)
<bikstopa> sd
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-28
<jan__> Witam, istnieje mozliwosc utworzenia bootowalnego pendrive z ISO windowsa XP na ubuntu?
<firemark> jan__: co?
<firemark> jan__: chcesz mieć xp na pendrive ?
<firemark> jan__: to jest proste. przezz dd kopiujesz obraz iso
<firemark> jan__: dd if="adres do iso" of=/dev/sdX
<firemark> chociaż czy iso to jest taki czysty obraz to ja pewny nie jestem
<firemark> zawsze możesz podmontować pod loop i to skopiować.
<jan__> od=/dev/sdX <-- to jest sciezka do czego?
<firemark> jan__: to ma być urządzenie do pendrive
<firemark> jan__: ile masz dysków? jeden?
<firemark> 1 dysk to
<firemark> /dev/sda
<firemark> 2 to /dev/sdb
<firemark> itp.
<firemark> pendrive jest wykrywany jako nowy dysk , czyli jak to bedzie nowy 5 dysk to bedzie /dev/sde: p
<firemark> * /dev/sde
<firemark> ale głowy ci nie dam że sposób będzie działać . A i to przez administratora musisz robic
<firemark> czyli dopisz sudo na początku
<firemark> dobranoc
<jan__> jeden dysk, dwie partycje czyli pendrive jest jako /dev/sdc ?
<jan__> ups... nie trafilem z tym dev/sdc
<jan__> skopiowalo mi w 5 sekund i gdzie to bedzie? chcialbym usunac smieci
<jan__> hej ciaho
<Ciaho> hej jan__
<jan__> oblukaj ten link: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?p=810499#post810499
<jan__> Wiesz moze jak to uczynic?
<Ciaho> łindołsa?
<jan__> Owszem
<Ciaho> nie mam bladego pojęcia
<jan__> Szkoda, chcialem sobie pograc w counter-strike w ten wekend
<jan__> dobranoc wszystkim zycze, obejrze house i lece w kime :)) Hejoou :)
<smad> Wutam
<smad> Witam*8
<smad> jest tu ktos?
<smad> haaaaloo
<smad> hallo jest tu ktos??
<smad> !en
<smad> haaloo
<smad> hallo jest tam kto
<smad> ?
<xcv> kup se życie.
<smad> ale tu cisza
<smad> ejj no dobic sie tu nie mozna do nikogo
<DaZ> dramat.
<smad> DaZ ejj dobrze sie znasz na ubuntu ?
<DaZ> nie.
<smad> wiesz jak skonfigurowac ubunciaka 10.10 zeby po kablu udostepnil neta na drugi komp ? ;)
<DaZ> podłącz, zróbs se maskarade w iptables i magie na drugim pc, żeby traktował ten pierwszy jako gejtłej
<smad> no wlasnie nie wiem jak zrobic ta maskarade :/ w ogole jak podlaczam kompa pod lapka gdzie jest net to mi odlacza wirlesa i neta mi gubi :/
<DaZ> ale intenet wie jak zrobić maskarade.
<smad> DaZ na lapku mam neta i ubuntu , radiowo sciaga sobie necika, podlaczam kabel i podlazcam pod drugiego kompa i mi gubi na lapku neta odrazu i sie przelacza na kabel
<smad> tyle ludzi na pokoju a kazdy wisi :/
<DaZ> bo na przykład... jest czwarta rano?
<smad> 3:21 :x ;)
<smad> no ok ok ...
<smad> heh
<smad> wróce w dzien ;) może ktoś będzie w stanie mi pomóc
<winter> ,
<winter> bry
<qermit> Tematem projektu było zaprojektowanie uniwersalnego testera automatycznego. Główną część projektu stanowi oprogramowanie uruchamiane na dowolnym komputerze PC wyposażonym w interfejs USB. Zajmuje się ono wydawaniem poleceń urządzeniu interfejsowemu oraz przetwarzaniem informacji zwrotnych.
<lolz> wat
<Wizard> cześć
<winter> cześć
<tar-gz> Cześć
 * Wizard ziewa
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłł
 * PoKrAk ma małego kaca
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> Cześć PoKrAk
<Wizard> eh, studenckie czwartki
<PoKrAk> heja
<PoKrAk> tam mi do studenta daleko
<tar-gz> To już stary dziad jest ;-D
<PoKrAk> no coś w tą mańke
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: jak testy
<PoKrAk> ?
<tar-gz> scina sie na virtualboksie
<tar-gz> Musz e na płycie wypalić a aktualnie nie mam dvd
<Wizard> a co testujecie?
<tar-gz> PokrakOS
<Wizard> jaa
<Wizard> szkoda, że nie bździewix ubuntu remix
<Wizard> albo koziolinux
<tar-gz> Wizard: ja chciałem ChujOS
<PoKrAk> Wizard: zadnych przerobek ubuntu
<PoKrAk> na debianie e17
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: to jest sid czy skłiz?
<PoKrAk> skłiz
<tar-gz> blee
<Wizard> jaaa
<Wizard> jest już elive
<PoKrAk> jest elive jest pinguyOS E17 jest opengeu
<PoKrAk> a elive nie idzie sobie ot tak zainstalowac
<Wizard> no tak, trzeba zabulić 10zł
<Wizard> jaaa
<PoKrAk> nie koniecznie
<PoKrAk> mozna tyz za darmo trza tylko jakies tam warunki spełnic
<PoKrAk> i nie 10 zł a The cost of the Installer Module is a selectable value by the user, but the minimum is set to 15 $
<Wizard> aha
<Wizard> no nie wiem, dawno nie używałem :)
<Wizard> i tak tam się nic nie dzieje w tym projekcie
<Wizard> pokrakos tyż jest z miejsca skazany na zapomnienie
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> chociaż, może nawet uda ci się dostać na distrowatch
<PoKrAk> Wizard: nawet nie kce robieto dla siebie
<tar-gz> No!
<tar-gz> Kiedy Yahoo do polski weszło?
<PoKrAk> wkurza mnie ze musze miec kilka distro na sticku i chce sobie zrobic jedna co bedie miała to co potrzebuje do pracy
<Wizard> JEZUS MARIA!
<Wizard> Ostrowin upada!
<tar-gz> Co to jest?
<Wizard> producent m.in. wina Komandos
<winter> :-D
<tar-gz> Połowa moich znajomych pracuje w Domatorze
<tar-gz> http://www.winka.net/wytwornie/domator.html
<Wizard> http://www.widelec.pl/widelec/1,111643,9012561,Ostrowina_pamieci_zalobny_rapsod.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4l6cq29> (at www.widelec.pl)
<Wizard> "Czym teraz ''Żabka'' przywita spragnionego pielgrzyma?"
<tar-gz> ale poemat ;-D
<Mat_Matan> bry
<shpaq> mornin'
<Dreadlish> win 2
<Dreadlish> elo
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: co żeś mnie slapował o 00:50 z kawalkiem>
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: ping
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: bo mam prosbe :D
<Dreadlish> nom?
<bikstopa> pozycz dyche, na szczytny cel :D
<Dreadlish> na jak bardzo szczytny?
<bikstopa> na kabel DVI dla mnie ;d
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> konto?
<bikstopa> 50 1020 5558 1111
<bikstopa> 1785 6200 0077
<bikstopa> 50 1020 5558 1111 1785 6200 0077
<bikstopa> w 1 ciagu ;d
<Dreadlish> pko bp sa
<Dreadlish> :D
<Szatan> bikstopa: daj adres ;s
<Szatan> bikstopa: wysle postfixem
<bikstopa> szatan: 2 pu³ku lot 19m55 31-868 krk
<bikstopa> masz :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: wyslales?
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: jesli masz w innym banku konto
<Szatan> bikstopa: wysle 2 kabel i 2 murzynow
<bikstopa> to moze poprostu odrazu zalpacisz gosciowi :D
<Szatan> bikstopa: masz ryz?
<Dreadlish> stary
<Dreadlish> ja mam na ipko
<bikstopa> Szatan: nie, mam siekiere :D
<Dreadlish> raczej siostra ma
<Dreadlish> bo ja nie mam :D
<bikstopa> o, to dawaj ;d
<bikstopa> oddam ci jak bedzie wyplata :D
<Szatan> bikstopa: bo oni lubia pracowac za miske ryzu
<Dreadlish> jakieś dane?
<Dreadlish> bikstopa:
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: podawalem up
<bikstopa> ale jak wklepiesz 3x tez wejdzie ;d
<Dreadlish> żeby nie było tak jak u szatana
 * bikstopa i jego konto ;d http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne2/konto.png
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> a jak bylo u Szatana? wysylal sobie na konto i wyslal na radio maryja?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> poprostu adresu nei wpisał
<Dreadlish> i 5zł poszło w pizdu
<Dreadlish> razem z 50gr za transakcje
<Szatan> Dreadlish: kreml down ;d
<Dreadlish> main i studia
<Dreadlish> niezłe masz konta w inteligo
<Szatan> kablownia.org [UP]
<Szatan> gentoo.edu.pl [UP]
<Szatan> klatka.org [UP]
<Szatan> xen.unix.net.pl [UP] ;d
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: why niezle?
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: a jak mialem je nazwac? bolek i lolek? ;d
<PoKrAk> studnia :P
<Szatan> bikstopa: nazwij je /usr/local/rc.d/main start ;d
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> ja mam init.d ;d
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: masz
 * PoKrAk tez chetnie by dostał troche kasy :)
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: ale to był szczytny cel
<Dreadlish> poza tym siostrze się skończyła w tym momencie karta z kodami ;d
<PoKrAk> tez na szczytny cel potrzebuje likwidacja debetu
<Dreadlish> nie no kurde :D
<Dreadlish> mojej siostrze w ciągu tygodnia z 2000 zrobiło się 500zł :D
<tripix> witam ;p
<PoKrAk> to lepiej nie pytaj ile u mnie sie porobiło
<Dreadlish> i ma nawet oprocentowanie!
<Dreadlish> 0.1% ...
<tripix> jak listę użydkowników zobaczeć na IRC? :P.
<Dreadlish> wpisujesz /names ...
<tripix> oo sprytnre
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: pokaż "saldo rachunku" :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: jest tyle ile bylo. 0,17 nic nie doszlo
<PoKrAk> w ramach jednego banku przelew ??
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> ipko to jest pko bp ya?
<PoKrAk> hmm moze po eliksirze o 13 sie pojawi
<Dreadlish> a no jest pko bp
<Dreadlish> na dole nawet pisze
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: nie ipko to PKO BP SA
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: czepiasz się o szczegóły
<PoKrAk> pko bp to PeKaO
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: nie czepiam pracowałem w pko 10 lat
<tripix> próbował już  ktoś podłączać telewizor pod kartę graficzną na wyjście HDMI ?.  (Chodzi o rozdzielczości)
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: ok.
<Dreadlish> tripix: tak.
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: poka zdjecie siostry. chetnie zobacze kto jest sponsorem mojego kabla DVI :D
<PoKrAk> tripix: tak
<PoKrAk> zadna filozofia
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: pw
<Wizard> ja też chcę!
<tripix> tak,  ja wiem!
<Wizard> Dreadlish: mi też, mi też  ;)
<tripix> chodzi o  to że po podłączeniu ubuntu zmienia rozdzielczość na 640x420? .. i nie da się większej ,a tv może mieć maks 1024x768...
<PoKrAk> Wizard: sio na koniec kolejki
<PoKrAk> tripix: skonfiguruj xorga poprawnie na poczatek
<tripix> nawet  ręcznie zmieniałem na poprawne rozdzielczość - nic to nei daje , przestawiam
<tripix> przestawia sie
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: niezla ;'d
<Dreadlish> :D
<tripix> pod odłączeniu  tv, ustawianie wracają , co poprawnych -> 1280x1024 -.-
<bikstopa>  Inteligo Powiadomienia------------UZNANIERach. 0077+10,00Przelew z rachunkudostêpne+10,1728-STY 11:10
<tripix> a xorgu zabardzo nie chce kopać :P.
<Dreadlish> no i masz babo placek
<Dreadlish> 10zł doszło i 50gr za przelew nie wzieło
<PoKrAk> tripix: nic nie grzebac sam sie konfiguruje
<bikstopa> wzielo? :D
<Dreadlish> nie wzieło
<PoKrAk> wystarczy poczytac
<bikstopa> to co placzesz :D
<Dreadlish> nie płacze
<Wizard> Dreadlish: no kurde
<Dreadlish> tylko mówie że jest dobrze
<Wizard> nie bądź dziad :(
<Dreadlish> Wizard: nie dam ci, za ładna dla ciebie
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: tak btw, cizko siostrzyczka zarabia kase na sesjach foto a ty ja rozpierdalasz? :D
<Wizard> za stara, jeśli już
<tripix> myslalem ze podczas instalacji skonfiguruje... xD ,a tu po trze dopiero konfigurowac.. łe....| A od czego zaczac z tym xorgiem?; ], nigdy nie mialem z nim doczynienia ....
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: ja jej kase oddaje - jak mam :D
<bikstopa> czyli nie oddajesz :D
<PoKrAk> domyslnie xorg sie nie konfiguruje (nie generuje pliku ustawień)
<Dreadlish> oddaje
<Dreadlish> bo akuratnie dyche miałem
<Wizard> Dreadlish: kuwa, dzidzie :/
<tripix> to co wpisać by sam skonfigurował? :P ....
<Dreadlish> tripix: NIC.
<tripix> nic?
<PoKrAk> poszukac rozwiazanie i wrócić tu
<tripix> xD
<PoKrAk> Dreadlish: NIE MOW ZE NIC BO UWIERZY I NIC NIE ZROBI
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: :D
<tripix> nu nu
<Dreadlish> jebłem na łóżku
 * Wizard teraz smutny
 * bikstopa stal sie szczescliwym posiadaczem tego: http://allegro.pl/kabel-dvi-dm-dvi-dm-1-8m-cc-dvi-6-30352-i1433536831.html :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: sie przez chwile zastanawiałem, czy kasa aby nie wróciła spowrotem do mnie do chaty
<PoKrAk> przesyłka drozsza niz kabe;
<Dreadlish> bo mój ojciec ma podobnie tytuł :D
<bikstopa> ? :D
<Dreadlish> bo też sprzedaje
<Dreadlish> hcińskie kable dvi i hdmi
<bikstopa> zamiast mi kase pozyzac
<bikstopa> mogles kabel wyslac XD
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> wybralem przesylke za 5zl
<bikstopa> zobaczymy kiedy przyjdzie ;d
 * bikstopa zjebal wczoraj podryw na imie ;(
<tar-gz> a jakie masz imie?
<tar-gz> Alfons?
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> może wincenty?
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> tar-gz: skompresuj sie i wyslij sie w chuj
<bikstopa> juz pare razy moje imie bylo na tym kanale
<tar-gz> "Cześć bejbe jestem Alfons. Szukasz pracy?"
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: dawaj do mnie - przemyce go do ruskich
<Dreadlish> on jest majkel el coś tam
<Dreadlish> li cośtam bo nie pamiętam
<Wizard> el Jawahiri?
<Dreadlish> litwiński, lipiński coś w ten deseń
<Dreadlish> na guglu cie nie moge namierzyć
<bikstopa> podryw na imie bazuje na tym ze ja zapamietuje imie laski  ona mojego nie ;'d
<bikstopa> ale ja zjebalem, ona zapamietala moje a ja przekrecilem jej :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> ale mam nadzieje ze nie wszystko stracone, bo jest zajebista <3 ;'d
<Dreadlish> ;d
<PoKrAk> ciekawe jakbedziesz piszczał kilka lat po slubie
<PoKrAk> hehehehehehehe
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> szanuj człowieka za mądrość a nie za urode
<Dreadlish> bo uroda minie a człowiek nie zgłupieje
<tripix> ha udało mi sie D
<tripix> Monitor 1280 / tv 1920 ;]
<PoKrAk> no i teraz powiedz jak dokonałes tego szlachetnego czynu
<tar-gz> bikstopa: to jak ty sie nazywasz?
<PoKrAk> jak masz na imie chyba chciałeś spytac
<tar-gz> to ma imie Mikel el coś tam?
<bikstopa> ?:<
<bikstopa> wyzej macie adres, wpadnijcie ze skrzynka bro to pogadamy :D
<Szatan> bikstopa: 2 murzynow nie potrzebujesz?
<bikstopa> wole psy
<bikstopa> z murzyna zostaja klaczki miedzy zebami
<ntat> Bawił się ktoś kiedyś wzorami w Google Docs?
<bikstopa> jem czipsy paprykowe, jeden upadl mi pod biorko. szkoda mysle, wiec schyliilem sie pod biurko, podnioslem i zjadlem - byl o smaku cebulki a nie papryki o.O
<bikstopa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWOFvgA2ZUY&feature=player_embedded#at=101 mocne :D
<bikstopa> jedyne co mam to zludzenie, ze moge miec zaliczenie, jedyne co mam. to zludzenie, ze moge je miec! :D
<bikstopa> Everyone is waiting for what void will say! muhahuahuah!
<Dreadlish> lold?
<foreste> czesc
<tar-gz> http://kwejk.pl/15875/obrazki/3484_c8ca.jpeg/?back=1&id=15
<toxiccore> Dzień dobry znalazłem bardzo śmieszny błąd jeżeli załaduje odpowiedni plik w odtwarzacz audacious zawiesze cały server x :)
<Nerihsa> :O
<firemark> w00t
<firemark> toxiccore: z tym do tallicy
<firemark> toxiccore: na kanale gentoo-pl go znajdziesz : p
<firemark> chociaż nie, bo ty pewnie używasz z pakietu z ubuntu, to nie wiem
<toxiccore> używam debiana (siduxa) ale pewnie na ubuntu też będzie działać :>
<firemark> to się do niego nawet nie odzywaj <:
<toxiccore> nie mam zamiaru się odzywać muszę najpierw sprawdzić dlaczego ten błąd występuje
<Nerihsa> bo to debian :]
<firemark> Nerihsa++
<toxiccore> na ubuntu też :)
<firemark> toxiccore: tożto bracia
<foreste> ja chce kde 4,6 na squeexze :3
<PoKrAk> kde ssie
<foreste> nie
<PoKrAk> oj tak
<foreste> bo kde jest to windows7 lite :P
<Wizard> o jezu
<firemark> foreste: true :(
<firemark> foreste: im nowsza wersja tym bardziej zjebana
<firemark> foreste: ale są nowe ikony !
 * Wizard pokochał gnome
<Wizard> za to, że działa i działa szybko
<Wizard> i ma duże możliwości
<Wizard> :>
<lisu> Wizard: myslalem ze mówisz o konsoli x)
<smad> Witam
 * Wizard spogląda na pasek okien.. połowa to terminale
<Wizard> lisu: nawet odtwarzacz mp3-łupanego mam konsolowy
<smad> Mam mały problem , mianowicie chodzi o udostepnienie internetu na ubuntu dla windowsa poprzez kabel
<smad> mam ubuntu 10.10
<Wizard> smad: jaki kabel?
<foreste> firemark:  kde 4.4 najs ? ;x
<smad> Na laptopie mam Ubunciaka i z wirlesa neta i chce przez kabel udostepnic , zwykly kabel internetowy tylko ze skrosowany
<firemark> foreste: a chyba nawet 4.3
<Wizard> ah
<firemark> foreste: bo 4.0 był dość dużym niewypałem jak pamiętam
<foreste> racja
<foreste> ale 4.3
<smad> Wizard wiesz jak to zrobić może?
<Wizard> smad: przy odpowiedniej konfiguracji sieci można zrobić tak, że włączasz tylko packet forwarding w kernelu i śmiga
<Wizard> jasne
<foreste> dalo uzywac sie
<smad> Wizard a mógłbyś mi pomóc to zrobić? \
<foreste> sam wywalalem kde 4.1 i 4.2
<Wizard> smad: nie mam czasu, bo jestem w pracy, mogę ci dać wskazówki do googlania :)
<smad> bardzo chętnie, lepsze to niż nic ;)
<foreste> Wizard:  wpracy ?xD
<foreste> anie szkole ? :>
<Wizard> smad: najprościej jest zrobić ipki wifi i sieciówek w tej samej podsieci i włączyć ipforwarding w kernelu
<smad> Wizard jest jeden problem, podlaczam kabel to lapka i do kompa drugiego to na laptopie (ubuntu) rozlacza mi wirlesa i trace neta
<Wizard> smad: będziesz musiał zrezygnować z networkmanagera chyba
<Wizard> a w przypadku wifi to katastrofa o_O
<Wizard> zapomniałem o tym badziewiu
<smad> to czyli ....
<Wizard> hmm, poszukaj, czy networkmanager może ustanowić dwa połączenia
<smad> lipa z tym będzię?
<Wizard> co ty
<Nerihsa> a moze wicd
<smad> na 10.04 nie miałem takiego problemu i smigało mi bardzo dobrze wszystko
<Wizard> a potrafi?
<smad> na 10.10 mam problem
<Wizard> hmm, dziwne
<Wizard> http://techienotes.info/2009/08/19/network-manager-0-7-multiple-simultaneous-connections/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6aeq7yg> (at techienotes.info)
<smad> no właśnie dziwne, na 10.04 mi nie rozłaczało neta jak podłączyłem kabel
<Wizard> tu gość pisze, że się da
<smad> a tu tak jest
<Wizard> ustaw wifi jako domyślne
<Wizard> hmm
<smad> jest ustawione, sam się załacza itp tylko jak wykryje jakiekolwiek połączenie przez kabel to wtedy przeskakuje na kabel i rozłacza mi wifi
<toxiccore> kto chciałby sprawdzić buga którego odkryłem ?
<Wizard> ah, to po prostu je doklikaj
<smad> ?
<Wizard> smad: no klikasz dodaj połączenie
<Wizard> wybierasz sieciówkę, wpisujesz adresy
<Wizard> i nie powinno już rozłączać
<smad> yhym ;)
<smad> Wizard koleś mi mówił żebym spróbował przez sambe udostępnić tak jak np mozna zrobić na VBox , on załącza sambe i moze udostepniac neta i pliki, wypaliło by to ?
<smad> sorry ale jestem zielony w takich sprawach :/
<PoKrAk> na vboxie toz to bedzie chodziło jak kupa :/
<PoKrAk> a co do wifi wywalic network-managera i dac wicic
<PoKrAk> wicid
<smad> jeszczce jak bym wiedział jak to zrobić :(
<PoKrAk> aptitude install wicid
<smad> PoKrAk, wiesz jak udostępnić neta na drugi komp ?
<PoKrAk> adhoc badz dodac regułe route i zrobic z niego brame
<PoKrAk> a ie lepiej sprzetowy routerek tam postawic i miec bezposrednio neta bez wzgledu na liczbe właczonych kompów
<smad> PoKrAk,  dał byś rade mi przez skype pomóc? byś powiedział co i jak , w konfigurowaniu to lewy jestem :/ troszkę
<PoKrAk> nie dam rady niedługo musze sie zmywac
<smad> kurcze :/
<PoKrAk> wez w google poczytaj nt stawiania programowego routera
<PoKrAk> dwa polecenia i po krzyku
<smad> dwa polecenia //ooo
<smad> :O
<PoKrAk> a co myslałes ze to czary mary i ofiare z kota trzeba złożyć ?? :D
<smad> PoKrAk,  kota może nie ale z wrednej sąsiadki :D
<Mat_Matan> jaką komendą odpala się rythmboxa?
<lisu> o0
<PoKrAk> rythmbox ??
<Mat_Matan> nie ma
<lisu> rhythmbox
<Mat_Matan> i się właśnie zastanawiam jaka to może być
<lisu> rhythmbox %U
<PoKrAk> smad: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.pl.html tu powinienes znalezc wszystko co potrzebujesz
<Mat_Matan> o, lisu zgadł :P
<smad> PoKrAk,  dziekować juz ide zobaczeć ;)
<PoKrAk> ale ty pytales o rytmboxa :]
<PoKrAk> czy szakos tak
<lisu> Mat_Matan: lata praktyki, nie zgadywanie
<Mat_Matan> ;]
<smad> ojj to ja se chyba flache walne i siądę do tego PoKrAk ;)
<Mat_Matan> no to menu w OB prawie zrobione
<PoKrAk> smad: tylko nie przesadz z iloscia :)
<lisu> łał, 30gb wolnego na dysku, cud, miód, juz nie pamiętam kiedy tyle wolnego było x)
<oskar__> Witam
<lisu> witaj oskar__
<oskar__> Mam problem ze skryptem w bash.
<lisu> oskar__: wspieramy cie
<oskar__> chce sobie zrobic skrypt który bedzie kopiował co jakiś czas plik z windowsa
<oskar__> ale ten plik znajduje sie w Program Files
<PoKrAk> oskar wez sobie na windowsie zainstaluj syncback a na linuxie ustaw sambe
<PoKrAk> i po krzyku
<lisu> PoKrAk: a nie prościek plik.bat odpalany z harmonogramu + samba i na windowsie zamapowany zasób?
<smad> PoKrAk,  ojj tam , najwyzej nie zrobie ;P
<lisu> prościej*
<PoKrAk> lisu: syncback tez działa w harmonogramie
<oskar__> ale jak moge zastapic ta spacje? jakimś znakiem?
<PoKrAk> a kombinacja z plikeim bat zaduzo czasu zje
<lisu> PoKrAk: to po co utrudniac ?
<PoKrAk> lisu: to wlasnie ułatwia
<lisu> PoKrAk: chyba sobie jaja robisz
<PoKrAk> ogarniam tym sredniej wielkosci siec
<lisu> PoKrAk: co jak co, ale instalacja zajmuje wiecej czasu, niz napisanie 2 linijek w txt
<oskar__> ale ja mam na jedym dysku
<lisu> dobra mykam, robota sie sama nie zrobi o/
<smad> PoKrAk,  nie no to nie jest na moją głowe teraz :/
<PoKrAk> a co tu ogarniac
<Mat_Matan> no, może teraz ktoś mi pomoże z OpenBoxem jak mu ustawić tapetę i automatyczne odpalanie tint2
<smad> PoKrAk,  tą konfiguracje :|
<mati75> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqzwydgCweE&feature=player_embedded
<Carnophage> oskar__: Program\ Files
 * winter przyniósł browary i zamierza je wypić
<smad> jest tam kto ?
<Nerihsa> uhm
<Mat_Matan> ktoś może wie jak dać tint2 w openbox coby przy autostarcie był?
<lisu> Mat_Matan: moze go dodaj do autostartu :)
<Mat_Matan> lisu: lecz jak
<Mat_Matan> i gdzie jest pliczek tegoś autostartu
<lisu> .autostart?
<Mat_Matan> hmmm
<Mat_Matan> najciemniej jest pod latarnią
<lisu> heh
<mati75> Mat_Matan: ~/.config/autostart.sh
<mati75> Mat_Matan: ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh
<mati75> tak
<winter> w manualu tez pewnie było
<winter> ale co tam
<winter> mi nikt nie pomoże
<smad> winter dobry jestes z konfigurowania sieci ? :>
<winter> jestem amatorem
<winter> mam swoją amatorską sieć
<winter> miałem jeszcze dzisiaj vpn'a stawiać ale kupiłem browary i mi się odechciało
<winter> i na xubuntu mi miredo nie działa
<winter> to jest peszek
<winter> ale wątpie, żeby ktoś mi w tym pomógł
<Wizard> co to jest miredo?
<smad> winter a wiesz jak udostepnic neta na drugiego kompa ?
<smad> poprzez kabel
<Mat_Matan> mati75: możesz podesłać na query jak ten autostart.sh ma wyglądać?
<winter> linuksowa implementacja teredo, tunel ipv6  w v4
<winter> smad: iptables nat
<winter> Wizard: ^
<winter> na archlinuksie działa bez zająknięcia, ta sama wersja
<smad> winter a dał bys rade pomóc to zrobić?
<winter> na xubuntu interfejs dostaje ten pokrzaczony hex ip ale nie diziała
<winter> nie ma łączności
<winter> smad:
<winter> ja mam tak:
<winter> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
<winter> iptables -A FORWARD -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j ACCEPT
<winter> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<winter> dostosuj se do potrzeb
<smad> winter mogli bysmy na skype pogadać? może mógłbyś mi pomóc
<winter> nie mam mikrofonu
<winter> wole piwo
<smad> ale doopa :/
 * winter zanotowuje żeby kupić sobie mikrofon
<smad> hehe
<smad> Przyda Ci się
<mati75> Mat_Matan: to duże jest
<mati75> Mat_Matan: http://wklej.org/id/466182/
<Mat_Matan> mati75: THX
<lisu> ide grać w unreala, ktos chetny postawic serwer?
<Wizard> kurde, nie umiem przerobić Stringa na Integer :D
<Wizard> to zanczy, że pora do domu
<Wizard> który się tu pytał czemu w pracy a nie w szkole?
<lisu> x)
<lisu> o/
<Wizard> o
<Wizard> XIII.Stoleti - Elizabeth (Ztraceni v Karpatech)
<smad> hmmm
<smad> Ja bym sobie pograł w unrealika ;)
<smad> dawno nie grałem ;)
<winter> unreal ssie
<winter> unreal 3 ma fajny silnik
<winter> ut to porażka
<smad> eee grałem długo w ut i mi sie podoba :P
<winter> q3 go je :-F
<smad> arena?
<smad> nie no czas zapalic :O
<smad> boszzz 97 osob a taka cisza tutaj :| masakra
<Psotnick> siema
<Mat_Matan> mati75: coś q2 nie zadziałał ten autostart :/
<mati75> dziwne
<mati75> siedze teraz na nim
<omg_wtf_rotflol> mati75: mi nie wiedzieć czemu nie wystartował
<omg_wtf_rotflol> mati75: hehe chyba znam powód :P
<mati75> omg_wtf_rotflol: wywalił coś?
<Mat_Matan> mati75: ok, działczy
 * winter ogląda enter the void
<Enlik> ...and reach a segfault
<winter> :->
<tar-gz> Jak ustawić gnome jako domyśly wyglond w ubuntu?
<Nerihsa> wyglond oO
<Mat_Matan> que?
<winter> :-o
<Mat_Matan> q2... 5min ściągało mi się 100kb....
<tar-gz> Matman a to nie ma jusz q3 ?
<winter> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jan/28/egypt-cuts-off-internet-access
<Mat_Matan> ma ktoś z was może jakiegoś czarnego theme dla OpenBox'a?
<tar-gz> Mat_Matan: wysyłałem Ci stronke w dobrymi themami
<tar-gz> Mat_Matan: box-look.org
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: i nie da się rozpakować :/
<Mat_Matan> a tar.gz nie łyka, :/
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: tam nie da się ściągnąć żadnego theme
<tar-gz> lol
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: uj wie czemu, z takich co mi się podobało tylko jednego dało się pobrać
<tar-gz> Wczoraj ściagełem
<Mat_Matan> 1/30
<tar-gz> Mat_Matan: http://workshop.ghost1227.com/category/obdesktops/
<tar-gz> i pod zdjęciem sobie ściągasz.
<tar-gz> a jak nie da rady to powiedz, który Cię interesuje to go shostuje
<tar-gz> zhostuje*
<Tophan> czesc
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: ołkej
<Nerihsa> ohai
<winter> oh hai
<tar-gz> Mat_Matan: Widziałeś mojego openboksa?
<tar-gz> tpfu moje xfce *
<Tophan> ogolnie nie kozystam z ubuntu
<Tophan> jak ostatio instalowalem komus 10.10 PL to pozniej na pulpicie bylo takie fajne narzedzie co sciagalo i konfigurowalo rozne rzeczy
<Tophan> teraz musialem skorzystac z alternate install CD
<Tophan> jak ta 'rzecz' sie nazywala, gdzie moge to znalesc teraz?
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: nie
<Tophan> sciagala flashe pdfy kodeki itp
<Tophan> automatycznie
<Tophan> anyone?
<Mat_Matan> Tophan: yyyy?
<Mat_Matan> ubuntumatic?
<termi> tak to ubumatic
<termi> http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/wp-content/mm-pulpit.png&imgrefurl=http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2010/12/17/malinowa-mandarynka-polski-remiks-ubuntu-10-10-juz-gotowy/&usg=__ppeSWnOIK_WX8wh16f7XynusKdQ=&h=768&w=1360&sz=516&hl=pl&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=6Ial9xuGKH9_iM:&tbnh=98&tbnw=174&ei=WPdCTdyKBpGVOqudlcoB&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpulpit%2Bubuntu%2B10.10%26hl%3Dpl%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DHFD%26sa%3DX%26rls%3Dorg.m
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6at7uuw> (at www.google.pl)
<Tophan> thx
<ntat> Uh, nowy remix - nie wiedziałem że już jest:)
<ntat> DObrze, że ferie się zaczęły, można pobawić się z instalacją:)
<ntat> Do tej pory używam Lamparcika:)
<ntat> Jak dla mnie, to trochę kolory nie takie w tym U10.10;]
<Tophan> wg mnie ladne
<Tophan> ale co ja tam wiem
<Tophan> ja uzywam AwesomeWM na desktopie ;P
<winter> :->
<ntat> różowo-pomarańczowe, takie trochę dziewczęce;)
<termi> :)
<termi> wszytko możesz zmienic sobie
<tar-gz> znacie inny program do połączenia z ircem na komórki prócz jmirc?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: "na komórki" jest zbyt szerokim filtrem ;)
<tar-gz> w formacie *jar najlepiej jakby obsługiwało dotyk.
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz: w .jar jest mało
<Mat_Matan> nie masz żadnego OSa na tej maszynie?
<tar-gz> To LG Kp500 on nic nie ma.
<Nerihsa> o, mam taki
<Nerihsa> ale irca nie uzywam ;]
<tar-gz> ;-)
<tar-gz> Telefon sam w sobie jest fajny ;-)
<Nerihsa> chcialem wgrac najnowszy firmware i zmodowac tak zeby aparat nie robil dzwieku ale nie dziala :<
<Nerihsa> ale przynajmniej filmy odtwarza
<tar-gz> Korzysta ktoś z KDE?
<Nerihsa> yhy
<grzebciak> witam wszystkich
<Nerihsa> dobry wieczor
<tar-gz> Nerihsa: ile Ci w tej chwili żre KDE ramu?
<Nerihsa> jak to sprawdzic? bo ogolnie 773mb
<Nerihsa> ale mam kadu oepre i skype
<Nerihsa> przy starcie prawie 300mb
<tar-gz> łuuuu
<tar-gz> to zostaje przy xfce
<Nerihsa> i zostan ;f
<tar-gz> 435Mb mi zżera z odpaloną opera z 7 zakładkami  ppidginem i amarokiem
<ntat> a ktoś korzysta z tego gnomowego wideokomunikatora?
<tar-gz> ntat: jak sie nazywa?
<ntat> już nawet nie pamiętam, jak się nazywa...
<ntat> ;]
<tar-gz> ;-D
<ntat> Taki w Gnome był kiedyś, kiedyś tego go próbowałem, ale nie było z kim przetestować
<ntat> ;)
<tar-gz> ja nimbuzza mam na telefonie, ale nie wiem czemu gg nie ma ani jabbera
<tar-gz> ntat: ekiga?
<ntat> No właśnie, ekiga
<tar-gz> tego już chyba w gnomulcu nie ma.
<ntat> Bo Skype, trochę się rozrósł, ciekawe co tam u wolnej konkurencji
<tar-gz> oni z góry szans nie miali.
<lisu> ekiga to niedoceniony program
<ntat> No właśnie też mi się tak wydaje, trochę zniknął w cieniu Skype`a
<lisu> swietna alternatywa dla skype, ale baaaardzo mało znana
<lisu> co jak co, skype niedorasta ekidze do pięt
<lisu> przykład: 2 kompy w sieci bez zewnętrznego łącza... ekiga sobie radzi... a skype?
<Nerihsa> tylko co po ekidze jak tam tylko mozesz *forever alone* odstawiac
<Mat_Matan> czym są poszczególne wskaźniki w dacie? %A %d %B
<Enlik> Mat_Matan: date --help
<tmp2> Здрасте полякам)
<tmp2> всем пока
<Skrzyp> A kij ruskowi!
<Skrzyp> Niech se idzie na rubuntu
<Dreadlish> re
<Dreadlish> żyje ktoś?
<ari-tczew> nie
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: a potrzebujesz czegoś?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> tylko pytam :D
<tripix> SOry ze tak dlugo mnie nie było .. fim oglądalem na tv z kompa xD
<tar-gz> tripix: Chyba jednak nikt nie tęsknił.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> no i mam 128gb wolne
<tripix> beznadziejne te pol . xD
<foreste> ja pier
<kklimonda> papier
<foreste> zrypany pb buster ;(
<foreste> na linux
<foreste> nie generuje etkey :<
<tripix> mnie wnerwia play on linux .. Black Ops nie działa.... , BLUR nie działa .... ;/ masakra
<tripix> nie wiem czemu , ale mini image nie działają nawet.. ciekawe  xD
<tar-gz[mobile]> Cze??
<kklimonda> tar-gz[mobile]: nie pisz z polskimi znakami, jeżeli nie możesz ustawić poprawnego kodowania
<bikstopa> ku*wa ;'x
 * bikstopa dorosl do tego momentu, ze gdy chce poflirtowac z laska pierw musi patrzec na rece ;<
<tar-gz[mobile]> Cześć lepiej?
<Enlik> Nie jestem „lepiej”, ale cześć.
<Enlik> Ta, są polskie
<gorzej> moze to nie do mnie, ale Cze¶æ :D
<Caemyr> gorzej: kodowanie
<kklimonda> tar-gz[mobile]: lepiej
<bikstopa> Caemyr: nie zalapales joke'a. lamisz :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: elo
<Caemyr> bikstopa: mam to w dupie
<Caemyr> krzaki kluja w oczy
<Caemyr> niewazne czy to dzolk czy nie
 * bikstopa k³ujê Caemyr prosto w óæ¿y :D
<Caemyr> czuj sie ignorowany
 * bikstopa nie ignoruje Caemyr, me lofcia Caemyr :***
 * Dreadlish ma 170zł i sie zastanawia co kupić
<szkodnik> pff przedszkolaki :D
 * WanBye ma 49gr i nie ma tego problemu 
<szkodnik> Dreadlish,  mozesz mi kupic jakies buty
<szkodnik> chociaz nie buty
<szkodnik> torebke
<WanBye> szkodnik w zywiole :d
<szkodnik> chociaz kurde
<szkodnik> ram do kompa by sie przydal
<szkodnik> to torebka zaczeka
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: to se sam kup
<szkodnik> Dreadlish, :<
<Psotnick> szkodnik nie wiem czy załapałeś, ale on chce sobie coś kupić, nie Tobie ;)
<Dreadlish> czy ja napisałem komuś? :D
<szkodnik> ....
<Dreadlish> szkodnik - u fail'd
<Dreadlish> kurwa....
<szkodnik> zapewne
<Dreadlish> iatkosa znalazłem
<Dreadlish> i jestem wkurzony
<Dreadlish> BO JAK GO OSTATNIO SZUKAŁEM TO GO NIE BYŁO =.=
<szkodnik> bikstopa, ratuj !
 * szkodnik czuje sie pokrzywdzona
<Dreadlish> to ty rodzaj żeński być?
<bikstopa> szkodnik: przed czym mam ratowac? ;'x
<bikstopa> Dreadlish zalapal :D
<szkodnik> bikstopa,  oni mnie tu oskarzaja :D
<szkodnik> o jakies polmozgowie, czy inny cus :D
<bikstopa> szkodnik: ja sie w to nie wtracam, po tym jak zarywalem do zameznej laski ;'/
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: twojego mózgu nie da się podzielić na 2 - 0/2 = 0
<szkodnik> bikstopa, starzejesz sie :D
<bikstopa> nie. poprostu nie mam gdzie poznac kogos w swoim wieku xD
<szkodnik> bikstopa, ale na pocieszenie powiem ci, ze ja znowu wolna jestem ;)
<bikstopa> uczelnia - sami faceci, praca - jestem najmlodszy chyba
<bikstopa> szkodnik: poka foto :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> kurde
<bikstopa> xD
<Dreadlish> powinno pisać przy wejści
<Dreadlish> u
<szkodnik> bikstopa, i wole ram od nowej trebki :P
<Dreadlish> "RODZAJ MENSKI"
<szkodnik> co czyni ze mnie kandydatke idealna, nie wuwazasz? ;)
<Dreadlish> albo rzeńśki
<bikstopa> szkodnik: co masz wolne? o.O
<Dreadlish> sorry - autorejoin sie kłania
<bikstopa> jesli to synonim wolnej haty to spoko :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<szkodnik> pff
<Dreadlish> wbijamyyyyyy
<szkodnik> Chaty osiole ;/
<Dreadlish> a kij tam
<bikstopa> hata :D
<Dreadlish> i tak dom i tak dom
<szkodnik> Dreadlish, ciebie nawet a wycieraczke bym nie zaprosila, wiec wiesz..
<bikstopa> szkodnik: w chatach mieszkaja ludzie, a ja jestem haker. mieszkam w hacie ;>
<bikstopa> szkodnik: a mnie bys zaprosila? xDDD
<szkodnik> bikstopa,  nie wiem:P
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: oj sorry - ja nie potrafie obchodzić się z kobietami - za mało rodzajów żeńskich w moim otoczeniu
<szkodnik> w sumie watpie
<bikstopa> dzieki, kochana jestes :D
<tar-gz[mobile]> Szkodnik jak masz na imię?
<Biszkopcik> Dreadlish: gej ?
<szkodnik> alez nie ma za co ;)
<Dreadlish> Biszkopcik: nie...
<szkodnik> tar-gz[mobile], huh?
<Enlik> tar-gz[mobile]: (o fotkę poproś!)
<bikstopa> Biszkopcik: nie jestem gejem a mam to samo i mnie to wkurwia :D
<Dreadlish> Biszkopcik: tylko poprostu mało babek, a jak jest jakaś to pasztet, który się nie odzywa nawet
<bikstopa> szkodnik: to co z ta fotka? ;'d
<szkodnik> tar-gz[mobile],  a dlaczego chcesz wiedziec?
<tar-gz[mobile]> Inaczej masz jakies pokrecone imie?
<bikstopa> o.O
<szkodnik> tar-gz[mobile],  nie wiem, moze ;)
<bikstopa> Pabl0Escobar: nie lubi nie gejow?
<szkodnik> lol
<Dreadlish> on ma chyba jakiś regexp na *kurw.*
<Enlik> bikstopa: za słownictwo to było
<bikstopa> to jest bot czy jakis lamer? xD
<szkodnik> bikstopa,  nie ma fotki
<Enlik> Dreadlish: jeśli tak, też Cię wychwicić powinno ;)
<szkodnik> nie ma na co patrzec
<bikstopa> szkodnik: zawsze jest na co patrzec.
<Dreadlish> Enlik: ano
<Dreadlish> Enlik: więc inteligentny bot czyli człowiek
<szkodnik> bikstopa,  wygooglaj sobei jakas..
<Dreadlish> hju men
<bikstopa> szkodnik: ale ja chce wiedziec co trace a nie jakas panne z googli ;d
<szkodnik> bikstopa,  nie bedzie fotki
<Enlik> szkodnik: fotka kogos, z kims sie rozmawia przez IRC dodaje realizmu
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: pewnie jesteś jakimś pasztetem - bez obrazy
<szkodnik> Enlik,  jakby ci to delikatnie powiedziec.. nie zalezy mi?:P
<szkodnik> Dreadlish,  pewnie tak
<Enlik> ;)
<bikstopa> jesli nawet, to kazda stwora znajdzie swojego amatora ;>
<Enlik> W sensie bardziej realistyczna w odbiorze niz jakiejs kogoś z gogli
<Dreadlish> nom
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: mnie sie poboaja laski, ktorych moi "kumple" by sie nie tkneli, twierdza ze to "paszczury" ;'d
<Dreadlish> ja lubie takie które mają troche pod kopułą
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: ale co do jednego maja racje, kazda laska ktora mi sie podoba - ma takie kompleksy ze za jakis czas okazuje sie zjen*na ;d
<Dreadlish> bo te "ładne" zazwyczaj mają 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001%. mózgu
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: no widzisz ;d
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: chyba zamiast % miales napisac %o
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: jest %.
<szkodnik> ferie sie zaczely?
<Dreadlish> czyli promil
<Dreadlish> szkodnik: sie kończą
<szkodnik> ahm
<szkodnik> widac
<szkodnik> ok, ja sobie ide pograc
<tar-gz[mobile]> Bikstopa wyznaje zasadę:"nie wazne ze potwor byle ma otwor"
<bikstopa> ja? ;'x
<bikstopa> tar-gz[mobile]: wlasnie o to chodzi ze 90% kobiet mi sie nie podboa
<bikstopa> :D
<tar-gz[mobile]> Ty. Może ty jesteś desperat jaki.
<Pabl0Escobar> Dreadlish: pewnie jesteś półmózgiem  - bez obrazy
<bikstopa> o, Dreadlish, Pabl0Escobar chyba cie lubi, to za to wyznanie ze jestes gejem :D
<Dreadlish> Pabl0Escobar: zapłon jak w moim simsonie, czyli po jakimś milionie prób z kopnika
<Pabl0Escobar> Dreadlish: /j #piaskownica
<Dreadlish> nie chce mi sie
<bikstopa> bedzie +k ? :D
<bikstopa> nie bedzie ;(
<szkodnik> Pabl0Escobar, witaj
<szkodnik> skad oni sie tu wzieli?
<Pabl0Escobar> szkodnik: nie wiem, zasiali to wyrosło takie ;)
<szkodnik> :(
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jeszcze tylko 16gb kopiowania
<Ozi> Witam pingwinowcy, problem mam. Na windzie często podłączałem telefon (KP501) do laptopa, żeby zrzucać muzykę/obrazy etc. Wystarczyło podłączyć kabel i wbić na [mój komputer --> dysk F (LG)]. Na Ubuntu podłączam kabel, wchodzę na
<Ozi> [Miejsca --> Komputer] i widzę folder [LGE Mobile], ale nie mogę na niego wejść
<Ozi> Naciskam wielokrotnie i nic się nie dzieje. Zna ktoś przyczynę?
<Dreadlish> a jest zamontowane?
<Ozi> nic nie robiłem, pierwszy raz podłączam i myślałem, że będzie działało jak w windzie
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<kklimonda> Ozi: odłącz telefon, odpal konsolę, wpiszę tail -f /var/log/dmesg, podłącz telefon, odczekaj 30 sekund, wklej wynik komendy na http://pastebin.com
<kklimonda> wklej tu linka
<Ozi> OK, Bóg zapłać
<Dreadlish> elo NightWish`
<Dreadlish> :D
<Ozi> http://pastebin.com/QXpYNvUh
<kklimonda> Ozi: czym podłączasz ten telefon? usb?
<Dreadlish> wy to kurde macie pomysł na domenę....
<kklimonda> hmm.. zły plik chyba
<Ozi> kabel usb
<kklimonda> Ozi: zrób to samo tylko zmień plik - tail -f /var/log/syslog
<kklimonda> Ozi: i dodatkowo wklej wynik dmesg|tail -100
<_dead_> witam
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: a co znaczy -100 ?
<Dreadlish> ostatnie 100 linii
<Dreadlish> z tego co pamiętam
<kklimonda> si
<Ozi> kurczę, wyrzuciło mnie, odpisywał był ktoś coś a propos mojego problemu?
<Dreadlish> 00:10 < kklimonda> Ozi: zrób to samo tylko zmień plik - tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Dreadlish> 00:11 < kklimonda> Ozi: i dodatkowo wklej wynik dmesg|tail -100
<Dreadlish> tyle kklimonda napisał
<Ozi> http://pastebin.com/md0h00Ar
<kklimonda> Ozi: to jeszcze wynik dmesg|tail -100
<Ozi> http://pastebin.com/K6MvLVYZ
<kklimonda> Ozi: swoją drogą masz dość poważny problem z partycją
<kklimonda> kernel: [36425.902955] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<Dreadlish> ext4?
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: miliony ludzi używają ext4 na codzień, bez problemów
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: ja nie moge go przełknąć :D
<kklimonda> czemu?
<kklimonda> Ozi: hmm.. pokaż wynik ls /dev/sdb*
<kklimonda> Ozi: i sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Dreadlish> nie moge sie zmusić
<kklimonda> Ozi: 50MB? tyle masz miejsca na telefonie ogółem?
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: ale czemu?
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: bo lubie reisera :D
<kklimonda> nie licząc początkowych problemów, to lepszy system od ext3 czy ext2
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: serion?
<kklimonda> ktoś tego używa jeszcze?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> wywalili z netinstalla debiana :(
<kklimonda> ja bym nie potrafił używać systemu plików którego fsck niszczy dane
<Dreadlish> i musiałem debootstrapować :D
<Ozi> ja pieprzę, nie wiem, co mi się dzieje z netem
<kklimonda> Ozi: hmm.. pokaż wynik ls /dev/sdb*
<kklimonda> Ozi: i sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<kklimonda> Ozi: 50MB? tyle masz miejsca na telefonie ogółem?
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: wiesz no - mój komputer nie jest przewidziany na to, żeby go hardresować co 15 min, a ma synca na 30 min
<Dreadlish> w cronie
<Ozi> może być koło tego, nie mam karty pamięci
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: ale on nawet nie jest szybszy od ext4 chyba teraz więc czemu go używać? Chyba już nikt go nawet nie rozwija, reiser4 siedzi w kiciu.. ;)
<kklimonda> Ozi: to wklej wynik tych komend
<kklimonda> Ozi: nie musisz nic w telefonie włączyć by móc go przeglądać z komputera?
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: może przemigruje przy kolejnym reparcie ;d
<Ozi> bartomiej@bartomiej-M7X0SU:~$ ls /dev/sdb ls: nie ma dostępu do /dev/sdb*: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Ozi> A na drugie mi w ogóle nie reaguje
<kklimonda> Ozi: to może być /dev/sdc teraz
<kklimonda> bo widzę, że oba się pojawiają
<kklimonda> system znajduje wszystko, nawet partycję
<Ozi> bartomiej@bartomiej-M7X0SU:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<Ozi> bartomiej@bartomiej-M7X0SU:~$
<Ozi> znowu nic nie reaguje
<kklimonda> odłączyłeś telefon przed zrobienim dmesg |tail -100 ?
<Ozi> tak
<Ozi> i odczekałem 30 sekund
<Ozi> zrobić jeszcze raz?
<kklimonda> a podłącz go, nie odłączaj, i wklej jeszcze raz disconnect, address 7
<kklimonda> dmesg |tail -100
<Ozi> http://pastebin.com/VMnCYE7L
<kklimonda> Ozi_: możesz jeszcz raz wkleić dmesg|tail -100, ale nie wyciągając kabla z usb?
<kklimonda> wygląda jakbyś za szybko wpisał komendę, jeszcze zanim system podłączył usb do końca
<Mat_Matan> bry noc
<bartomiej> Okej, stąd mnie nie powinno wyrzucać
<Stirlitz> jacekowski,
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-29
<Stirlitz> qermit,
<NightWish`> bry wieczór
 * NightWish` ziewa koslawo
<crusty> "wieczór"
<foreste> kurde ; d
<crusty> :D
<foreste> cocacola
<foreste> jest robiona na lisciach koki xD
<naryfa> czesc
<slodziak69> Czy jest osoba, ktora dobrze rozumie dzialanie watkow w standardzie posix oraz mutexy ? :)
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ?
<jacekowski> slodziak69: a jaki problem masz?
<slodziak69> chodzi o moj projekt semestralny wlasnie z programowania w c na ubutnu
<slodziak69> napisalem program, ktory nie dziala poprawnie
<slodziak69> juz zasiegnalem kilku opinii i wiem, ze duzo sknocilem
<jacekowski> pokaz
<slodziak69> chodzi mi o podanie ogolnego zarysu/szkicu/pomyslu jak ma wygladac wszystko
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> pytanie zadaj
<slodziak69> http://wklej.org/id/465618/
<slodziak69> Z miasta numer 1 do miasta numer 2 prowadzi droga, na której znajduje się wąski most. Ruch po moście jest wahadłowy. Dodatkowo przyjmujemy założenie, że po moście może przejeżdżać w danym czasie maksymalnie X samochodów. Napisać program symulujący jeden dzień z życia mostu. Program powinien posiadać prostą wizualizację tego co się dzieje w okolicach...
<slodziak69> ...mostu – jakie światło...
<slodziak69> ...jest na każdym z końców mostu, ile samochodów (z każdej strony) czeka na przejazd, ile jest na moście, w którą stronę jadą. Przyjmujemy, że przez pewien czas wjeżdżają na most samochody jadące z miasta numer 1 do miasta numer 2, następnie zamykamy możliwość wjazdu na most samochodom jadącym w tym kierunku. Kiedy ostatni samochód spośród...
<slodziak69> ...zjeżdżających jeszcze z...
<slodziak69> ...mostu opuści most– otwiera się możliwość przejazdu przez most samochodom jadącym z miasta numer 2 do miasta numer 1. I tak w kółko.
<slodziak69> to jest tresc polecenia
<slodziak69> i moje pytanie brzmi: czy stworzyc tylko 2 watki (1 dla miasta1 i 2gi dla miasta2), 1 mutex dla swiatel: czerwonego i zielonego ?
<jacekowski> a z czego to zadanie?
<jacekowski> bo ja tu nie widze sensu uzywania watkow
<slodziak69> wlasnie takie polecenie zadala mi prowadzaca i trzeba uzyc watkow :(
<jacekowski> zalezy jak ci sie chce
<jacekowski> mozna by po jednym watku na samochod nawet
<jacekowski> i jak juz to traktowac most jaki wspoldzielony zasob
<slodziak69> jesli 1 watek=1 samochod tzn, ze bedzie potrzebna tablica watkow, tak ?
<jacekowski> niekoniecznie
<jacekowski> bo wtedy watek jest w stanie sam siebie pilnowac
<slodziak69> ja myslalem zrobic 2 watki dla miast, w ktorych beda odbywaly sie operacje wpuszczania samochodow na most, wypuszczania itp. i one miedzy soba komunikowalyby sie poprzez mutex/-y swiatla
<slodziak69> czy to jest bledna koncepcja ?
<jacekowski> za skomplikowana imo
<jacekowski> z tymi swiatlami
<jacekowski> bo obchodzi cie tylko czy most jest pusty i kierunek na nim obecnie
<jacekowski> + to zeby nie wpuscic za duzo aut na most ale to pozniej
<jacekowski> pytanie czy auta maja miec jakies odstepy?
<jacekowski> czy mozna maksymalna pojemnosci mostu wziasc i wpuscic tyle samo aut na raz
<slodziak69> o odstepach w tresci polecenia nic nie ma, wiec interpretacja dowolna :)
<jacekowski> to masz nawet uproszczone
<jacekowski> a to ma real-time symulowac
<jacekowski> czy po prostu policzyc dla konkretnych danych jak najszybciej
<slodziak69> real-time ;) symulacja z dnia pracy mostu
<slodziak69> program zakonczyc bedzie mozna przez crtl + c
<jacekowski> no to tez w sumie prosto
<slodziak69> myslalem wprowadzic "bajer" czyli czas pracy mostu
<kklimonda> mosty nie mają czasu pracy ;)
<jacekowski> bo to w sumie patrzysz czy mozesz auta wpuscic
<jacekowski> wpuszczasz max ile mozesz wpuscic/ile masz
<jacekowski> kklimonda: jedziesz na fosdem?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: nope
<jacekowski> a dlaczemu?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: jestem spłukany :)
<jacekowski> slodziak69: wpuszczasz ile tam mozesz
<jacekowski> slodziak69: i robisz sleep na czas przejazdu i znowu i znowu
<slodziak69> koncepcje rozumiem :)
<jacekowski> slodziak69: i ew. co jakis czas zmieniasz kolor swiatel
<jacekowski> tzn bez swiatel
<jacekowski> drugi watek
<jacekowski> obslugujacy drugi kierunek
<slodziak69> popracuje teraz troche nad tym i zdam relacje :)
<slodziak69> dzieki za wszystkie informacje
<jacekowski> tzn. masz watek obslugujacy drugi kierunek robiacy locka
<jacekowski> i wtedy sobie poczeka
<jacekowski> ale probujesz zablokowac tylko jak masz auta do wyslania
<jacekowski> czyli cykl pracy watku bylby
<jacekowski> sprawdzic czy jest cos do wyslania ( w "petli" ), jak jest cos do wyslania to lock i czeka, wyslac auta, spac przez ile tam trzeba, zwolnic lock i wrocic na poczatek
<jacekowski> wiec co kazdy zestaw aut zmienia sie kierunek jesli kolejka z obu stron
<jacekowski> ale to tylko zadziala przy uproszczeniu ze auta masz jednoczesnie wysylane wszystkie
<jacekowski> kupilem sobie bilet do belgii
<jacekowski> 06:59 - London St Pancras 10:08 - Brussels Midi
<winter> gratulacje
<NightWish`> nie spać
<NightWish`> Wizard: winter winter
<NightWish`> tfu
<NightWish`> winter: winter
<kklimonda> oko mnie boli :/
<NightWish`> kklimonda: !
<NightWish`> urwa ;d
<kklimonda> co tam?
<NightWish`> no wlasnie na privie zaczepiam
<NightWish`> pakaj
<winter> NightWish`:
<winter> NightWish`:
<winter> NightWish`:
<winter> ja już się wyspałem
<winter> i oglądam drugi raz enter the void
<czesmir> spac!
<winter> :->
<foreste> <rezident evil> ;d
<winter> jacekowski: ping
<lolz> najpierw sie windowsa instalowalo zeby z gruba bootowalo?
<winter> co?
<winter> możesz instalować systemy w dowolnej kolejności a potem doinstalować gruba z livecd
<lolz> jak zainstaluje windowsa potem linuxa z czego bedzie bootowac?
<winter> co masz n myśli, jak z czego
<winter> z gruba :-D
<lolz> no gruba czy tego windowsowego
<winter> z gruba
<lolz> no i oto mi chodzilo :)
<lolz> a jeszcze mam pytanie jak dam / na jednej partycji i sie potem system zchrzani i bede musial instalowac odnowa to czy mi /home usunie?
<winter> jak masz wszystko na jednej to usunie
<lolz> wczesniej mi pisali ze nie
<lolz> ze instalator zostwi starego /home
<winter> peszek
<winter> rób jak uważasz
<lolz> no wlasnie pytam sie bo nie uwazam
<winter> ja tam rozkładam system na kilka partycji zazwyczaj
<lolz> po co
<winter> bezpieczniej
<lolz> i mnie elastycznie
<lolz> mniej*
<winter> idę buty czyścić, w błocie kurde szedłem ostatnio
<lolz> i po co
<lolz> i tak sie znow ubrudza
<winter> nie będę chodził w zafajdanych błotem butach
<lolz> wracajac do pytania czemu instalator mialby usunac /home?
<winter> jeśli formatujesz / a wszystko masz na jednej partycji to usunie też /
<winter>  /home
<lolz> dobra ale czy trzeba formatowac?
<winter> bo /home jest częścią /
<lolz> wiem
<lolz> zeby przeinstalowac
<winter> raczej powinieneś żeby burdelu nie było
<winter> a pliki z /home zawsze mmożesz zbackupować inaczej
<lolz> a on nie usunie sam resztek ze starego systemu?
<winter> nie
<lolz> np?
<winter> nie
<lolz> ?
<winter> nie usunie sam
<lolz> ale o jaki backup Ci chodzi
<winter> no na przykład używając livecd przenieść pliki na inną partycję jeśli system rozpierdzielisz
<winter> jasno się zrobiło
<winter> o
<lolz> no dobra ale jak bede miec 95% obszaru dysko w /home to nie przeniose
<lolz> mgla
<lolz> umnie
<winter> no to już lezy w twojej kwestii
<winter> to miej /home oddzielnie i tyle
<winter> najprostrze rozwiązanie
<lolz> teraz pozostaje pytanie ile na system mam dac
<winter> zależy jaki system i jak chcesz partycje porobić
<lolz> ubu 10.10 / na jednej i na drugiej /home sam
<winter> 15 powinno wystareczyć na /
<lolz> teraz mam 12 i nie starcza :<
<winter> no tak to daj 25
<lolz> a czy jest sens dawac /boota na odzielnej partycji?
<winter> jest
<winter> ale to zależy
<lolz> od?
<winter> systemu plików jaki używasz
<winter> najlepiej dać boot na ext2 i nie będziesz miał żadnych problemów
<lolz> ex4
<winter> o nie
<winter> to daj boot na ext2
<lolz> szybszy?
<winter> nie wiem czy grub wspiera ext43
<winter> ext4
<lolz> w jakim sensie wspiera
<winter> czy obsługuje
<lolz> no jak  dziala to chyba obsluguje
<lolz> a czemu ex2?
<winter> nie wiem, nie używam ext4
<lolz> no to jestem zywym dowodem ze wspiera
<lolz> a czemu mowisz zeby dac ext2 na boota/
<lolz> ?
<winter> bo jest bezproblemowy
<winter> ale jak chcesz i mówisz że działa to wal nawet ext4
<winter> jak chcessz
<lolz> ale wolniejszy chyba
<winter> twój komp
<winter> a tego nie wiem
<lolz> a jezeli chce zeby mi to ubuntu najstabilniej chodzilo to mam najnowsza wersje instalowac?
<winter> możesz śmiało 10.10
<DaZ> pierwszy grub ostatnio nie wspierał ext4
<winter> chociarz jeżeli chodzi o stabilnośc to podejżewam, że nie ma wielkiej różnicy pomiędzy wydaniami
<DaZ> w ogóle po cholere komu super trendzi dzezi fsy na /boot
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<DaZ> to ma działać, ext2 działa.
<lolz> wiec jaka jest roznica miedzy wydaniami?
<winter> nowsze mają nowsze pakiety, poprawione instalatory, więcej pakietów...
<lolz> ntfs tez dziala
<winter> grub i ntfs :-D
<winter> tego jeszcze nie słyszałem
<DaZ> [;
<lolz> :-)
<lolz> winter: cos czytalem ze ubuntu ma zrezygnowac z gnome czy to prawda?
<winter> podobno
<winter> na rzecz dupiastego unity
<winter> ale pewnie będzie zaraz jakaś wersja z gnome
<lolz> i od ktorej wersji ma to byc
<lolz> czemu dupiastego
<winter> 11.04
<lolz> i to bedzie tez nazywac sie ubuntu czy bedzie jakas literka przed
<winter> ubuntu
<lolz> a tego unity to na wersje dla desktopow chyba nie ma jeszcze?
<winter> idę zajarac
<lolz> jointa'
<lolz> czemu mi sie czasem gnome nie laduje tylko jakies takie kwadratowe okienka?
<winter> ubuntu
<DaZ> okienka z natury są kwadratowe
<lolz> ale wyglada to jak win 3.11
<winter> twm
<lolz> tak
<lolz> i czemu sie tak robi
<winter> pytaj developerów ubuntu
<winter> kiedy ja miałem ubuntu gnome ładował się czasem bez motywu gtk
<winter> irytujące
<lolz> nom
<winter> idę się wykąpać
<winter> i pastować buty potem
<winter> ojciec dzisiaj urodzyny wyprawia
<winter> urodziny*
<lolz> bedzie najebka? :>
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, ty tutaj z jakimś grafikiem rozmawialeś? potrzebuje kogoś do pocięcia grafiki
<winter> lolz: mam nadzieję :->
<lolz> ;]
<lolz> ja 12 dni bez alko ^^
<winter> ja wczoraj browary tankowałem
<lolz> nie ladnie
<lolz> musze przyznac ale alkohol to gowno :(
<Mat_Matan> bry
<tar-gz[mobile]> Ile kosztuje najtanszy netbook
<Nerihsa> tar-gz: allegro, skapiec.pl
<tar-gz[mobile]> Na telefonie jestem
<Mat_Matan> tar-gz[mobile]: nikt ci lapków nie będzie szukał
<Mat_Matan> ale ceny od 800zł [nowe] się zaczynają
<Mat_Matan> a używanego solidnego ThinkPada za około 500-600 kupisz
<gtriderxc> nie masz allegro na dnsie ze zdajaesz takie pytania??
<Dreadlish> re
<gjm> re
<bialy663> turn 0;
<Dreadlish> ?
<bialy663> return 0? nie programowales?
<Dreadlish> turn 0 napisałeś ;d
<bialy663> gjm napisal re
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> bo jeszcze sie nerihsa wepchała
<Dreadlish> mój napęd dvd ma 7 lat a działa lepiej niż nowszy model na sata :D
<Dreadlish> tzn. nagra każdą płytę ( tylko brów nie nagra :D ), nagrywa dvd x16
<Psotnick> a ja mam w domu same gówniane i mam to gdzieś, bo i tak mało korzystam
<Dreadlish> mi sie przydaje czasem dobry dvd
<bialy663> od wiekow nie nagrywalem plyt
<Dreadlish> wiesz no ja też bym nie nagrywał jakbym wiedział jak sie da zrobić xpka z pxe
<Dreadlish> albo jakby ta płyta główna kolegi miała bootowanie z pendriva
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> zarąbie siebie
<Dreadlish> nie przypuszczałem że moge mieć snow leo w katalogu "Leosiek"
<slodziak69> Witam wszystkich z rana :)
<Dreadlish> elo
<winter> a witaj
<slodziak69> u mnie nadal problemy z projektem
<lisu> 11:41 --> rano?
<ari-tczew> przed południem
<lisu> ari-tczew: no, a jak źle zegarek chodzi to nawet południe
<ari-tczew> btw. kiedy się przestawia zegarki teraz jakoś?
<lisu> ari-tczew:  nie za wczesnie?
<slodziak69> jakos pod koniec marca sie przestawia
<ari-tczew> lisu: na przestawianie?
<lisu> nom
<ari-tczew> właśnie nie wiem, ale nie moge się doczekać
<ari-tczew> w końcu o godzine dzien dłuższy
<ari-tczew> wkur.. mnie ta zima
<Dreadlish> a kogo nie?
<slodziak69> dzien moze i dluzszy, ale tego dnia sen bedzie krotszy :D
<lisu> który firefox teraz wychodzi? 4?
<Dreadlish> ta
<lisu> Dreadlish: to looknij na onet, wg nich 5
<lisu> http://technowinki.onet.pl/wiadomosci/wkrotce-premiera-przegladarki-firefox-5,1,4158019,artykul.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6gcn24h> (at technowinki.onet.pl)
<ari-tczew> 4.0 stabilne jeszcze nie jest
<Dreadlish> "Jeżeli powyższe informacje się potwierdzą, to Firefox 5.0 powinien się pojawić w kilka miesięcy po tak długo oczekiwanej już wersji 4.0."
<Dreadlish> czytaj pan do końca
<bialy663> ble onet mnie odrzuca
<ari-tczew> Dreadlish: nawet nie zacząłem czytać
<Dreadlish> źródło "chip.pl"
<Dreadlish> jezu
<bialy663> a 4.0 jest betą (dziesiątą) ale jest całkiem stabilne
<ari-tczew> bialy663: używasz?
<bialy663> aktualnie tak
<bialy663> ale uzywam tez operki
<bialy663> a na stacjonarce chroma
<bialy663> i częściej mi się opera (stabilna) kraszuje niz lisek
<Dreadlish> bialy663: jak flasha używasz to sie crashuje ;d
<winter> fx 3.6.13 nie kraszuje już tak jak poprzednia wersja
<winter> 3.6.12 kraszował tragicznie przy flashu
<winter> 3.6.13 jeszcze mi nie walnął
<Dreadlish> mi sie opera zwisa zazwyczaj z winy flasha
<lolz> jak mam na dysku bad sektory to najlepiej zamontowac go z livecd zeby system sie nie zawieszal?
<bialy663> flasha zwykle nie uzywam - jedynie co jutiub i banerki
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: no
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: prs i artur
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, ten artur co tu bywał?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> i prs
<jacekowski> prs grafika
<jacekowski> a artur to pocial
<Stirlitz> ok thx
<jacekowski> chcesz jabu jabu do nich?
<Stirlitz> artur na gentoo siedzi
<Stirlitz> se pogadam, dzieki
<lolz> jak mam instalator ubu 10.04 na dvd a chce zainstalowac 10.10 to musze pobrac i na nowo wypalic? pendrive nie mam ...
<jacekowski> tak
<Enlik> Mozna zainstalować 10.04 a potem wykonać aktualizację do 10.10, ale to zajmie dłużej, więcej roboty i mniej pewne
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze sie coś spieprzy po drodze
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ping albo umieraj
<Enlik> Chociaż z czystego sytemu (zaraz po instalacji) nie powinno, ale różnie moze być
<Dreadlish> jakby to był debian to by wszystko działało
<Dreadlish> ale tu zmieniasz repo, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade i sie wszystko rypie
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> 28 nowych wiadomości
<Dreadlish> z czego 26 z facebooka =.=
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: wywal konto z tego kauuu
<Enlik> Dreadlish: ja robilem i sie nie rypalo
<Enlik> Matan[M]++
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: wat?
<Dreadlish> na twitterze mam pierdoły pisać? :D
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: na uj masz konto na tej pokemonowni
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: boże ocal królową...
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: miałem je wcześniej niż ta pokemonia się zleciała
<Matan[M]> tam też masz konto
<Matan[M]> social sux
<Dreadlish> gdzie
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: twitkupa
<Dreadlish> nie mam
 * Matan[M] nie ma konta w żadnej socjal kupie
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: nołlajf
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: hahaahaha
<Dreadlish> śmieszną captche dostałem z recaptcha
<Dreadlish> "ntather"
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> ja tam to tylko gadam z ludźmi
<Dreadlish> i tylko po to jest mi w zasadzie potrzebne konto na facebooku
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: to co ty komunikatora nie masz>
<Dreadlish> japierdziele
<Matan[M]> *?
<tar-gz[mobile]> Cześć
<Dreadlish> widze że szybciej chyba postawie jabberd niż zarejestruje sie na jabsterze =.=
<Dreadlish> a kij
<Dreadlish> ide zjeść
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: komunikator mam, tylko nie każdy chce gadać ;D
<Dreadlish> poza tym nie chce mi sie włączać "pidżyna" razem z e17
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: forever alone? ;]
<ntat> singiel, tak się teraz nazywa:P
<tar-gz[mobile]> Co on tak lata?
<tar-gz[mobile]> Mat co ty tak latasz?
<Matan[M]> tar-gz: logouta coś wymagało
<tar-gz[mobile]> A co?
<Matan[M]> tar-gz: łołpebołx
<Matan[M]> tar-gz[mobile]: ^
<tar-gz[mobile]> Mozesz zrestartowac samego openboksa
<Matan[M]> tar-gz[mobile]: i tak musiałem reload conkiego tint2 jesio zrobić
<tar-gz[mobile]> Trzeba było zabić i od nowa włączyć
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: nie
<tar-gz[mobile]> Mat od kiedy ty masz linuksa?
<Matan[M]> tar-gz[mobile]: huj, nie pamiętam, pierwsze distro jakie na maszynie miałem to jakiś knoppix albo może coś innego, o RH miałem jak jeszcze za friko było
<Dreadlish> poczynię to czego nigdy nie chciałem robić
<Dreadlish> sudo pacman -S firefox | echo t
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: do twojego nicka bardziej pasuje M@Matan ;d
<Dreadlish> zw obiad part2
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: tak czy siak musiałem logouta machnąć, a co do nicka @ nie da się zapodać do nicka
<TheNumb> Ktoś wie czy w 11.04 dalej nie widać ikonek od pidgina itd?
<TheNumb> W sensie że w trayu.
<gjm> jak to 'dalej'? U mnie w 10.10 widać.
 * Matan[M] w 10.10 też ma
<jblew> Hej! Wie ktos, czy mozna na ubuntu przelaczyc strone kodowa z utf8 na iso-8859-2?
<jblew> w jezyku polskim
<gjm> a po co?
<Bendzi> mozna locale zmienic na PL.cp-1250 chyba, ale nie jestem pewien
<jblew> po to, ze server uzywa iso-8859-2, a ja chce pisac pliki tez uzywajac iso
<jblew> zeby krzakow nie bylo
<Bendzi> pl_PL.CP1250
<Nerihsa> :OO
<jblew> nie moze byc cp, ani utf, musi koniecznie iso
<Bendzi> albo po prostu mozesz pisac w utf-8 i transkodowac na cp-1250 wyjscie
<jblew> da sie tak zrobic?
<gjm> jasne
<jblew> gjm: jak?
<jblew> mozna z kads pobrac paczki z iso?
<TheNumb> jblew: że co?
<TheNumb> :O
<szymon_g> witam
<tar-gz> szymon_g: Cześć
<szymon_g> probuje skopiowac uklad partycji z sda na sdb, robie sudo sfdisk -d /dev/sda | sdfisk /dev/sdb (z livecd ubuntu), dostaje blad permission denied i sfdisk: cannot open /dev/sdb read-write
<szymon_g> cze tar-gz :)
<szymon_g> gdy robie sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb dostaje: FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: partition ends in the final partial cylider. press any key to exit cfdisk
<Dreadlish> fdisk, wywalasz cały układ i tyle
<tar-gz> ja nie wiem ja się nie znam
<szymon_g> a, juz zrobione. dzieki
<szymon_g> no, jasne. juz wiem gdzie byl blad. nie dalem "sudo" miedzy | a sfdiskiem
<szymon_g> ...
<tar-gz> Nie ma sprawy dobrze, ze pomogłem.
<szymon_g> :)
<szymon_g> o, wlasnie gparted mi sie pieknie wywalil
<szymon_g> unhandled exception (type std::exception) in signal handler:
<szymon_g> ok, zrobione. zegnam
<szymon_g> i milego dnia zycze
<syngress> bry
<Matan[M]> nosz Q2 wszyscy moje "bry" kradną :/
<Nerihsa> a mi dlugie klocki z tetrisa
<Matan[M]> Nerihsa: zagraj w Dr.Mario tak wszystkie są długie hłehłehłe
<bikstopa> hello
 * bikstopa zaliczyl matme na 3 :D
<ozil> eloszka
<bialy663> phi matmę
<bialy663> ale którą
<mati75> bikstopa: całka potrójna 9 stopnia z logarytmu naturalnego granicy sinusa z﻿ pierwiastka sześciennego po obszarze﻿ omega?
<bikstopa> mati a wszystko w nawiasie i do potegi dx :D
 * bikstopa zastanawia sie czy sciagac housea w hd czy zwyklego? ;'x
<bialy663> hd
<jacekowski> calki sa fajne
<mati75> bikstopa: hd więcej seedów
<mati75> ma
<jacekowski> nie rozumiem czemu ludzie maja z nimi problemy
 * bikstopa nie ma problemow bo zaliczyl :D
<ozil> panowie pomożecie mi z ralinkiem rt2860 aby działał w trybie mode master ?
<jacekowski> google pomoze
<jacekowski> do mastera trzeba innych sterownikow
<ozil> wiem zainstalowałem już sterownik ze strony producenta ale nadal nie mogę przełączyć jej w ten tryb
<ozil> google wertuje już od tygodnia
<ozil> karta w systemie już jest jako ra0 a nie jak standardowo wlan0
<ozil> wyczytałem że oprucz sterowników jest potrzebny patch i tu mam troszkę o nim
<ozil> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Rt2860sta
<ozil> ale nie wiem jak go zainstalować skąd go pobrać
<gjm> aircrack-ng.com
<gjm> tam masz patche
<ozil> ok już patrze
<bikstopa> moge jakos udostepnic na ubuntu dysk tak by najlepiej na windowsie byl widziany jako dysk lokalny? ;'x
<ozil> no nie ma jest do modelu wyżej
<ozil> samba
<ozil> i mapowanie zasobów sieci lokalnej
<bikstopa> ozil: dziala przez 2 routery? :D
<ozil> mam router  tylko rj45 bez wifi
<ozil> i z serwera chcę zrobić taki wewnętrzny router
<ozil> i karte wifi zamienić w ap w programie hostapd
<ozil> ale sama karta musi być w trybie mode master
<jacekowski> no to musisz odpowiednie sterowniki miec
<jacekowski> i potem gdzies sie im ustawia w /etc
<jacekowski> i dopiero potem mozna ja przelaczyc
<ozil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683085&page=8
<ozil> spojrzyj jeszcze na to
<ntat> spojrzyj:)
<PushUpek> gimp nie ma slice tool?
<ntat> PushUpek, do czego służy to narzędzie?
<ntat> w gimpie brakuje mi jakiegoś skryptu, który ładnie winietuje
<ntat> PushUpek, to narzędzie, to do cięcia grafiki na odnośniki do www jest?
<ntat> Masz coś do odnośników z obrazu w Filtry -> Sieć www
<PushUpek> ntat: tak, do cięcia designu na kawałki hurtem
<ntat> nie wiem, jak jest hurtem ale pociąć idzie:)
<ntat> Nie korzystałem z tego narzędzia jeszcze
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> przydatne ;] w ps ładnie działało ;D
<szymon_g> witam
<ntat> Cześć
<PushUpek> yhh dobra jest coś do slicu, ale nie ma opcji ustawiania kompresji :/
<ntat> Pamiętam, że gdzieś w internecie jest cała seria wideoporadników do Gimpa. Łatwo jest je znaleźć w... właśnie wyleciała mi z głowy nazwa programu do oglądania/ściągania filmów m.in. z YouTube
<ntat> ;]
<PushUpek> najprościej by był taki plugin jak w ps
<PushUpek> ale cóż, coś wykombinuję :P
<ntat> Jest coś, co pozwala uruchamiać pluginy z PS ale z tego co pamiętam, to tylko pod Windowsem
<ntat> w Gimpie
<ntat> :)
<manishe> https://gaming.mozillalabs.com/games/finalists
<manishe> Mozilla zakończyła konkurs na najlepsze gry dla Firefoksa
<manishe> zobaczcie
<qermit> Stirlitz: ?
<t_> czesc
<t_> piwko dla opków :)
<gjm> witaj t_
<t_> a dwa piwka dla userów :d
<t_> mam taki problem mały
<Nerihsa> mhm
<gjm> dajesz.
<t_> przestawiam kartw wifi zew na tryb promisc , odpalam airodump i program skanuje kanały i nic nie znajduje
<t_> ciagle miesza kanałami a np xp widzi 10 stacji w zasiegu :/
<t_> kiedys udało sie odpalic to ale nie moge znalesc www :/
<gjm> jaka karta?
<t_> juz
<t_> tp link WN7200nd
<t_> V1
<gjm> robisz sudo airmon-ng start 'interfejs'?
<t_> airmon-ng wyświetla po ustawieniu karty w tryb promisc ze karta jest w trybie odbioru
<t_> tak
<t_> monitor mode enabled
<gjm> a później sudo airodump-ng mon0
<t_> potem odpalam airodump-ng wlan0 i miesza kanalami i nic nie znajduje
<gjm> ?
<t_> mon0 nie robie bo nie widze go w ifconfig :)
<t_> a jak wpiszę mon0 to jest informacja ze ie ma mon0 :)
<gjm> może jakiś patch?
<t_> robię tak w srkocie
<t_> hm  :/
<t_> airmon-ng start wlan0 potem airodump-ng wlan0 i miesza kanalami i czeka na stacje a nicnie znajduje :P
<t_> a moze wireshack czy jak ?
<gjm> nie. To do pakietów
<t_> ok moze jeszcze poszukam w necie tamtej instrukcji co miałem bo udalo mi sie to odpalic z miesiac temu
<gjm> pytałeś na #aircrack ?
<t_> e nie, a mowia tam po polsku ?:)
<t_> zeczywiscie mozna tak przeciesz zapytac \:)
<Nerihsa> :o
<t_> :[]
<slodziak69> zaplace komus za napisanie programu w c pod unixa z wykorzystaniem watkow w standarcie posix, mutexow itp :) mecze sie z tym od tygodnia i nic nie wychodzi
<t_> nie wiem co to jest nawet mutexow :)
<slodziak69> mutexy sluza do synchronizacji watkow, mi juz rece opadaja, robie na rozne sposoby i nie wychodzi wogole
<t_> sory ale nie znam sie :)
<t_> da sie otworzyc dwa ircy na jednym oknie :P?
<t_> zaraz sie okaze jak mnie wyloguje to narazie all dzieki gjm
<gjm> nie ma za co
<szymon_g> zna sie ktos moze na "dynamicznych" dyskach w windowsie?
<Mamut> ave Shuttleworth!
<bikstopa> czy uczyc sie javy? o to jest pytanie :D
<szymon_g> javy czy czegos innego, czy javy- tak generalnie :?
<tar-gz> bikstopa: Ty lepiej skończ ten tunel irc
<Mamut> java + netbeans idealne polaczenie na poczatek :)
<Skrzyp> vim lepszy :S
<bikstopa> tar-gz: w javie chce go przepisac, bo jednak tak jak zaczalem to teraz robic to jest nieporozumienie :D
<Mamut> Skrzyp, tak jak sie chce miesiac poswiec na nauke samego IDE :D
<szymon_g> Mamut, badz java + eclipse
<szymon_g> bikstopa, nie badz panienka, pokaz ze masz jaja. koduj w assemblerze
<szymon_g> ;)
<bikstopa> a java i notatnik? :D
<Mamut> szymon_g, netbeans ma fajny wizualny edyotr  do tworzenia gui
<tar-gz> asembler wcale trudny nie jest
<Mamut> nie wiem w sumie czy to samo jest eclipsie
<bikstopa> szymon_g: pokaz ze masz jaja i wyp****laj :D
<szymon_g> ... :<
<szymon_g> ;)
<tar-gz> szymon_g: technik elektronik?
<szymon_g> ta, jasne. obluzyc pilota i wii umiem. taki oto 'technik' ze mnie ;)
<bikstopa> to ty rozpi******s ta plazme szymon_g ? :D
<szymon_g> jeszcze nie ;)
<tar-gz> szymon_g: bo w asemblerze programuje się mikroprocesory
<bikstopa> tar-gz: tak samo jak w javie, c# i cpp oraz vb :D
<szymon_g> wiem, wiem tar-gz. na upartego mozna caly system operacyjny napisac. na upartego mozna rowniez isc piechota do chin
<bikstopa> microsoft pisze swoj OS w c# :D
<szymon_g> ok, dziewczyna przyjechala. zegnam :)
<bikstopa> ;<
<bikstopa> co on sie tak chwali? ;'x
<Matan[M]> bikstopa: chwali się bo przywiozła anal crashera i będą robić double penetration
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> nie wiem co to ale brzmi fajnie ;d
 * bikstopa dzis widzial nauke jazdy na tramwaju
 * bikstopa widzial zajebista kursantke za panelem sterowniczym <3
<[[__]]> jest jakiś inny sposób?
<_-{[M]}-_> [[__]]: przebij to :D
<slodziak69> jesli ktos jest zainteresowany udzieleniem odplatnej pomocy z zakresu programowania w c pod unixem z wykorzystaniem watkow w standarcie posix i mutexow to niech sie odezwie do mnie :)
<[[__]]> (^_^)
<Matan[M]> ok ok enough fun, starczy 10 nicków
<bikstopa> Matan[M]: jeszcze jeden ;d
<bikstopa> slodziak69: ja jestem
<bikstopa> co prawda, nie znam c. ale kase zawsze chetnie wezme :D
<slodziak69> to na prawde wazne :) chodzi o moj projekt semestralny, nad ktorym siedze juz tydzien i nic nie wychodzi mi
<[[__]]> ...
<Skrzyp> trza było wybrać inny]
<slodziak69> nie bylo wyboru
<bikstopa> zawsze jest wybor
<bikstopa> olac kody i isc sie naje*ac :D
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> olej studia, zostań nijna!
<Skrzyp> *ninja
<Matan[M]> olej olej zostań zostań
<Matan[M]> *masło
<Skrzyp> tablica[2] = [ olej zostan ]
<bikstopa> :D
<Skrzyp> puts tablica[rand(2)]
<Matan[M]> writeln('trololololo');
<Matan[M]> jak sobie pascala przypominam to mi się żygać chce
<Skrzyp> raise BadLAnguageException
<Skrzyp> fd 100 rt 90 print 'error'
<Skrzyp> :P
<bikstopa> lolcode sie poucz :D
<bikstopa> o, moze mature z infy napisze w LOLCODE? :D
<Nerihsa> brainfuck lepszy
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/lolbash/lolbash/lolbash.sh lol mocne :D
<Skrzyp> zerojedynkami kodzić, a nie takie wariactwa
<bikstopa> :P
<Skrzyp> hmm... nudzi się komuś, kto zna assemblera?
<Skrzyp> Miech ktoś napisze jakiś fajną demoscenkę do m6502, to będe miał na wygaszaczu :P
<m477> i386 wspiera 64 bitowa architekture?
<Skrzyp> 128bitową od razu...
<m477> wyjdz
<Nerihsa> m477: wtf
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: o/
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: o/o
<Dreadlish> jak tam życie?
<m477> okur. wlasie sie zorientowalem ze zainstalowalem 32bitowa wersje a chcialem 64, ubuntu :(
<foreste> kto gra et ?
<m477> nic oprocz reinstalki nie da sie zrobic?
<Nerihsa> nic
<foreste> dodaj repro 64b
<m477> lol?
<Nerihsa> foreste: nawet jak zainstaluje programy to mu nie pojda
<m477> jak sie nazywalo to ze 32 bitowy system widzi ponad 4 gb ramu
<kklimonda> pae
<m477> thx
<airborn> foreste, właśnie skończyłem rundkę
<m477> jest sens instalowac x86-64 ubu, bedzie jakas roznica?
<Dreadlish> zazwyczaj jest
<m477> jakis powod :<
<kklimonda> biedni użytkownicy debiana, squeeze wyjdzie z Firefoksem 3.5 ;)
<Dreadlish> biedni użytkownicy archa będą mieli firefoxa 4 szybciej niż biedni userzy ubuntu :D
 * Dreadlish wraca do swojej skrętki
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: znaczy co, już mają? Bo użytkownicy Ubuntu, jak tylko chcą, mogą siedzieć na nattym gdzie już 4 jest ;)
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Enlik> 3 miechy do wydania i „każesz” się na nattego przenosić? ;)
<Dreadlish> ja nie mówie o very hardkor testing wydaniach
<Enlik> Swoją drogą ^^ ^to wyżej było o Debianie stable, a to troszkę insza inszość
<Dreadlish> czy tak czy tak z 10.10 do 11.04 połowa userów się wysypie :D
<kklimonda> Enlik: wiesz - zawsze można korzystać z daily buildów ;)
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: e tam, to takie gadanie.
<Dreadlish> heh
<kklimonda> oczywistym jest, że więcej słyszy się o nieudanych aktualizacjach ubuntu
<Dreadlish> w moim przedłużaczu do głośników są 3 rodzaje kabla
<kklimonda> bo użytkowników jest więcej, i są mniej techniczni, plus nikt nie pisze o tym, że mu się aktualizacja udała ;)
<Enlik> 1) kabel z Chin, 2) kabel z Chin, 3) kabel z Chin.
<Enlik> kklimonda: jakieś tam ankiety były, nie pamietam dokladnie, ale bardzo różowo to nie było :)
<Dreadlish> 1) koncentryk z holandii przywieziony (pewno chiński), 2) czeska skrętka (pewno z chin) i chiński kabel głośnikowy
<Enlik> Ale nie dziwię się w sumie - użytkownik potrafi zmasakrować system, przeto mogło być gorzej
<kklimonda> Enlik: ankiety też są bez sensu
<kklimonda> Enlik: ktoś kto miał problem jest bardziej zmotywowany by o nim poinformować.
<Enlik> kklimonda: coś w tym też jest
<Enlik> Ale jakąś tam wartość mają
<Dreadlish> fak
<Enlik> Ja jak aktualizowalem pomiędzy wersjami to z minimalną liczbą paczek - wcześniej odinstalowywalem co się da (nie pamietam,czy za każdym razem) i było ok - polecam ;]
<dKc> co tam ?
<Enlik> Mniej burdlu
<Dreadlish> wsadziłem parę między pare
<Dreadlish> i sie zrąbało ...
<Enlik> dKc: sobota
<kklimonda> Enlik: no ale właśnie ta wartość jest dyskusyjna, bo co da ankieta w której 1k osób pisze, że im się aktualizacja nie udała?
<kklimonda> Enlik: to mniej niż błąd statystyczny ;)
<dKc> ostatnio mi ciągle wywala Segmentation fault bład
<kklimonda> Enlik: problemy oczywiście są - ale najczęściej nie z winy samej dystrybucji, a dodatkowych repozytoriów.
<kklimonda> Enlik: niestety na to niewiele ciągle można poradzić.
<Enlik> kklimonda: PPA to wrr...
<kklimonda> dKc: ciągle?
<kklimonda> dKc: losowe programy?
<dKc> no nie ciągle, w Qt pisze
<dKc> no randa uzywam P
<dKc> ale o dziwo tam gdzie ten rand to bledu nie wywala
<dKc> program na kilka klas, z czego teraz uzywam 3
<Enlik> int* a; for (;;) *a++;
<kklimonda> dKc: czyli to twój własny program?
<dKc> no to sie zawiesi oczywiscie :)
<Enlik> Tfu, mniejsza
<kklimonda> dKc: odpal debugger, i ruszaj do boju
<Enlik> Ideę złapaliście ;]
<dKc> nigdy nie uzywalem debuggera szczerze mowiac
<dKc> uzywam tylko qDebug() :)
<jacekowski> to czas sie nauczyc
<kklimonda> zawsze musi być ten pierwszy raz
<dKc> no rozdziewicze sie nareszcie:)
<dKc> debugger to mi bedzie pokazywal bardziej w stylu asemblera czy bedzie sie dalo jakos to rozczytac?
<kklimonda> skompiluj program z flagami -g -ggdb3 i -O0 i będziesz miał wszystko ładnie
 * Psotnick był dzisiaj w GK, w iSpocie i uznał, że chyba jest gejem, bo chciałby mieć MB Air ;/
<kklimonda> MB Air?
<Psotnick> MacBook
<kklimonda> Psotnick: imo, jak chcesz kupić nowego mb air (jeszcze może wersję 11"?) to z głową na pewno coś masz - ale chyba akurat orientacja w porządku ;)
<Psotnick> kklimonda: nie chcę kupić
<Psotnick> chciałbym mieć, a to różnica :D
<dKc> i juz mam problem :) uzywaliscie gdb?
<kklimonda> dKc: use google
<kklimonda> dKc: nauczysz się więcej
<Dreadlish> gdb ftw
<dKc> kklimonda: nawet i man pomógł
<dKc> dowiedzialem sie przy okazji, ze nie ma kompilatora gnu fortrana
<dKc> jakies wazne rzeczy pousuwali w ubuntu polskim remixie, ale gdb zostawili
<kklimonda> gdb nie jest zainstalowany domyślnie, a nic nie usuwali z repozytoriów, tylko z płyty
<ubuntu_> wielkie pytanie, czuje sie ktos moze w temacie odzyskiwania utraconych tablic dyskow?
<Nerihsa> :O
<Nerihsa> tablica partycji?
<Dreadlish> ubuntu_: panie masz pan przerąbane.
<ubuntu_> zle to okreslilem
<ubuntu_> po krotce chodzi o to ze cos spieprzylem testdiskiem
<ubuntu_> noz na gardle 8 godzine z tym walcze
<Nerihsa> skonkretyzuj :?
<m477> ja mam pytanie, zapuscilem dzis badblocksa i mi nie wykrywa partycji
<ubuntu_> zmniejszalem rozmar partycji gpartetem przy czym padl, partycja byla do odzyskania wiec probowalem to zrobic przy uzyciu testdiska, wlazlem w analyse no i padlo
<ubuntu_> po odpaleniu systemu z livecd fdisk wypluwa wszystkie partycje tak jak powinny byc
<ubuntu_> gparted za to zarowno przy partition jak i file system wyrzuca unallocated
<Nerihsa> a probowales zamontowac?
<ubuntu_> tak
<ubuntu_> da sie
<ubuntu_> normalnie widzi te partycje, wszystkie pliki sa
<Nerihsa> ubuntu_: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=134621
<Nerihsa> chyba toto
<ubuntu_> ktos tam podal http://lazowski.wordpress.com/2009/10/04/odzyskiwanie-tablicy-partycji-pod-linuksem/ niestety ta metoda nie dziala
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/67b9hp5> (at lazowski.wordpress.com)
<dKc> uzywal ktos groffa?
<bt4> nie
<Psotnick> fdisk jest w DSL?
<m477> jakim cudem moge odtwarzac nie pobrane do konca party rara w ktorych siedzi mp3?
<Psotnick> to cud
<Psotnick> idź do Watykanu
<gtriderxc> ja dzisiaj zuploadowałem 267 MB w ciągu ~~20 sekund
<gtriderxc> na łączu 4M z uploadem ~~80kB/s
<gtriderxc> to jest cud!
<gtriderxc> Dialog czasem robi mi promocje:)
<krzys> Witam, mam problem z rozdzielczością w ubuntu... Wyświetla mi tylko 800x600 i nie mogę zmienić jej. Karta graficzna to intel 845, sterowniki są zainstalowane. lsmod pokazuje załadowane i915. Jakieś pomysły?
<Skrzyp> 1st
<dKc> what?
<Skrzyp> Day changed to 30 Jan 2011
<Skrzyp> 00:00 < Skrzyp> 1st
<Psotnick> wut
<bt4> dKc, Skrzyp nie u nas siedzi
<bt4> albo zły zegar ustawił
<Psotnick> to 2
<Psotnick> :)
<Psotnick> bo strefy czasowe są co godzinę
<Psotnick> ;)
<bt4> Psotnick, no tak
<bt4> ;]]
<Skrzyp> bateria siada
<Skrzyp> w cmosie
<bt4> no widzę :)
<Skrzyp> jak się czas zmieniało w konsoli?
<bt4> a nie patrzyłem na zegar
<bt4> :)
<bt4> szczęśliwi czasu nie liczą
<bt4> :)
<m477> sram se na ryj kurwy
<m477> sry
<bt4> Skrzyp, nie wiem
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: wpisujesz date nowa_data z tego co pamiętam
<ak-48> date --set="20040908 01:22"
<dKc> a LaTeXa ktos uzywa?
<Psotnick> lateksu jak już :)
<Psotnick> ale do czego tego lateksu?
<dKc> wlasnie tego chcialem sie dowiedziec:)
<Bendzi> nom
<dKc> ej SCSI sie czyta [skazi]?
<Bendzi> sprawozdania ze studiow w tecie
<kklimonda> raczej LaTeX-u - X w TeX jest ważny
<Bendzi> texie *
<kklimonda> dKc: nie
<kklimonda> dKc: ale skazi łatwiej się wymawia, więc tak się przyjęło
<dKc> ja to w realu z mało kim pogadam o rzeczach z IT, wiec ja to wymawiałem esceesi wcześniej:)
<Psotnick> dKc: ja też niestety
<Psotnick> ew. z wujkiem albo kuzynką ;)
<dKc> Psotnick: nie pogadasz czy wymawiałeś?
<Psotnick> ale rzadko się widzimy
<dKc> Psotnick: także podzielasz mój ból
<Psotnick> dKc: zawsze byłem pewien, że się wymawia essiesaj ;)
<dwe11er> TeX wymiawia sie Tech albo Tek
<dwe11er> tak nawiasem
<dKc> hm, najs :) thx dweller
<Skrzyp> w moim realu ja słyszą wywołanie 'linux' to im się włacza autoreply 'żal'
<dKc> ano po angielsku to chyba tak własnie Psotnick będzie ;)
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: tzn.?
<dwe11er> Skrzyp: u mnie też
<dKc> chodzi Ci/wam o lynyx?
<dwe11er> Skrzyp: ale stwierdza mże pogadamy za 2 semestry :>
<dKc> a
<dKc> wlasciwie to jak polacy widzą INFORMATYKĘ
<dKc> macie tu:
<dKc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqzwydgCweE
<dKc> co o tym sądzicie?
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: dwe11er: Ja tam się męcze z gumochłonami w 2 gimnazjum...
 * dwe11er doesnt' care
<dKc> ja sie zbulwersowałem tym filmikiem, jego poziomem, pomyslem i wykonaniem
<Psotnick> dobra
<Psotnick> jaką flagę dodać do rm, żeby usuwał plik, którego bez flagi się nie da usunąć?
<Skrzyp> Zna się tu ktoś na Oauth'ach, a knkretniej na tych Twitterowych?
<Skrzyp> Psotnick: rm -f
<Psotnick> k
<Skrzyp> to wszystkiego "-f" oznacza 'rób to kurwa bo w ryj'
<kklimonda> dKc: większość ludzi ma takie pojęcie
<Skrzyp> e...
<dKc> kklimonda: ale najbardziej wkurwia mnie to, ze prowadzący zgrywa takiego mądrego, a sam chuj wie
<Skrzyp> Dajcie mi tinyurla do tego linka...
<dKc> o co kaman. a, i obejrzyjcie do konca :)
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: http://tinyurl.com/5u5yf2m
<Skrzyp> susyfzm... :P
<Skrzyp> do tego jest chyba link na óbózędrum
<dKc> ale w komentarzach dobrze cisną:)
<dKc> zaplusujmy wypowiedz kalana na 3 stronie w komentarzach, prosze:)
<dKc> i co, kurwa, HD ma do Informatyki?
<Skrzyp> autobot?
<kklimonda> nope
<dKc> ok:)
<Skrzyp> ;]
<Skrzyp> hueh
<Skrzyp> double
<Psotnick> zaplusowałem :)
<dKc> filmik?
<Skrzyp> operatorzy-dkc 2:0
<Psotnick> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqzwydgCweE
<dKc> nie mogę takich rzeczy oglądać, bo mnie zirca wykopują:)
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> ja to bym chciał, żeby teraz były lata 90-te
<dKc> Skrzyp: why?
<Skrzyp> linux w pełnym rozkwicie, kwilące 95...
<Skrzyp> wszyscy na DOSach
<Skrzyp> zero fuckbooka
<dKc> to był już wtedy Red Hat czy jeszcze nie?
<Skrzyp> A nie kurde cywilizacja 'kliknij-i-niech-cie-to-ch...-obchodzi'
<Skrzyp> był, był
<Skrzyp> :P
<dKc> był:)
<Skrzyp> o świetności tych czasów świadcżą fortunes-pl(tm)
<dKc> a propos facebooka ...
<Skrzyp> co, grupa 'używajcie komputeraz bez jego znajomości, a niech was bsody oblecą' ?
<dKc> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/1451__9427_d432.jpeg
<dKc> grupa srupa
<dKc> :P
<Skrzyp> Właśnie wpadłem na pomysł wpisu na joggera... :P
<Skrzyp> grupa dżuana krupa... :S
<dKc> :)
<Skrzyp> kurde, załadować obrazek na necie 1,5kb/s
<Skrzyp> niemożliwe? a jednak! :P
<Skrzyp> a jednak niemożliwe
<Skrzyp> a, przecież ja se obrazki wyłączyłem
<Skrzyp> w chrumchrumie
<Skrzyp> na debianie da się jakoś modelować łącze?
<dKc> chrumchrumie?
<Skrzyp> chromiumie...
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: da się
<kklimonda> dlaczego miało by sie nie dać?
<Skrzyp> ale jak?
<dKc> kiedy bedzie wpis, Skrzyp?
<Skrzyp> dKc: jak się dologuję do joggera
<Skrzyp> a niesporo mi to idzie
<dKc> Grasz w Minecrafta?
<Skrzyp> gram
<Skrzyp> na classicu
<Psotnick> też gram ;)
<Skrzyp> Need to get 962 kB of archives.
<Skrzyp> 6% [1 libyahoo2-11 65.8 kB/94.4 kB 69%]                                                                                         897 B/s 16min 38s
<Skrzyp> :)
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: o matko, gdzie ty masz takie polaczenie?
<kklimonda> moj edge na koncu swiata wieksze predkosci wyciaga ;)
<dKc> czemu w to gracie?:)
<kklimonda> dKc: a czemu się gra w gry?
<dKc> ale nie no z tego co widzialem na filmikach to nie bardzo mnie zachęciło, ale siakiś taki boom ostatnio, wiec pomyslalem, ze spytam skoro juz mam okazje
<kklimonda> dKc: musisz ściągnąć, i samemu zobaczyć.
<karmelek> howgh!
<Skrzyp> właśnie obejrzałem sobie ten filmik
<Skrzyp> zajegłupi
<Dreadlish> który?
<Skrzyp> dobra, wszyscy wysłupujmy portfele, aby ujrzeć logo firmy Linux produkującej stary system operacyjny za kilka tysięcy zł
<Skrzyp> :P
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> oglądałeś to?
<Dreadlish> mi ojciec wisi 50zł
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> oglądałem
<Skrzyp> za co?
<Matan[M]> bry noc
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: za zrobienie jajnikofona
<Skrzyp> firma windykacyjna "Windows" :P
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> ściąga sie kernel
<Dreadlish> a raczej kończy ściągać
 * szkodnik_ nadal chora
<Dreadlish> szkodnik_: na co?
<szkodnik_> Dreadlish,  nie wiem
<szkodnik_> cos jak grypa z zatokami
<szkodnik_> paskudztwo
<Dreadlish> ujć
<Dreadlish> ja chciałbym być chory od poniedziałku godziny 6:00 do poniedziałku+7 dni godziny 14:00
<Szatan> bry szkodnik_
<Skrzyp> :P
<szkodnik_> Szatan, znam ja cie?
<Skrzyp> a ja mam ferie...
<Szatan> szkodnik_: witamy w piekle :D
<Szatan> szkodnik_: moze i tak ;)
<szkodnik_> mhm
<szkodnik_> prosze konkretnie
<Dreadlish> stara gwardia sie odzywa
<szkodnik_> nie jestem w nastroju do zgadywanek
<Skrzyp> heh
<Szatan> szkodnik_: /whois prawde Ci powie
<Dreadlish> torrentow/czolgista/zly_biolog aka szatan
<Dreadlish> ;d
<szkodnik_> a
<szkodnik_> to ty
<szkodnik_> czesc
<Skrzyp> :P
<Dreadlish> ćżęść
<Skrzyp> To On
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> cześć
<Dreadlish> u mnie koleżanki niektóre mówią dosłownie "czesc"
 * szkodnik_ nie am kolezanek
<Dreadlish> szkodnik_: ale ty realnie rodzaj żeński?
<szkodnik_> Dreadlish, ?
<Dreadlish> czysieznaczy baba
<szkodnik_> nie, moje cycki sa wylacznie wirtualne
<Dreadlish> ok
<szkodnik_> (a tak, wlasnie sobie uswiadomilam, ze mogles nie zrozumiec... tak, jestem kobieta- naprawde)
<Dreadlish> tylko sie chciałem uświadomić
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> upewnić
<szkodnik_> po co mialabym udawac?
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<Dreadlish> no kurde
<Dreadlish> mirrors.kernel.org sie popsuł
<Dreadlish> dlatego nie mogłem zupdatować
<dKc> http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ks8cp0SPAy1qz77hgo1_500.jpg
<Dreadlish> 1st ino
<dKc> 1st
<dKc> :)
<Dreadlish> minutę później
<Skrzyp> 2nd
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: ty byłeś za szybko, popraw sobie zegarek ;)
<Dreadlish> to nie ja
<Dreadlish> to datahslelz.org
<Dreadlish> shellz*
<Skrzyp> # ntpdate ntp.task.gda.pl
<Dreadlish> ale na vpsie im nie przestawie ...
<Skrzyp> heh23:59 < Dreadlish> 1st ino
<Skrzyp> Day changed to 30 Jan 2011
<Skrzyp> 00:00 < dKc> 1st
<Skrzyp> 00:00 < dKc> :)
<szkodnik_> ech dobra, ide jeszcze chwile pograc
<szkodnik_> pozniej spac
<dKc> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/4928_98a3.png
<Skrzyp> ja se tu moge najwyżej pograć w bsd-tetris
<Skrzyp> albo w trunk-releases :)
<szkodnik_> a ja sobie pojde pograc w risen ;)
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> eh...
<Dreadlish> a mi sie nie chce odpalać pcta
<Dreadlish> więc w nic se niemoge pograć
<Skrzyp> na czym piszesz?
<Skrzyp> <neo>s kont klikash?</neo<
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: zobacz 192.168.1.12
<Skrzyp> bo era leci przez serwer neo, wiem
<Skrzyp> dkatego mówię
<Dreadlish> LD
<Skrzyp> Server error.
<Skrzyp> The server for http://192.168.1.12/ took too long to respond. It may be overloaded.
<Dreadlish> ssh
<Dreadlish> czyli linksys przeroutowany do 192.168.2.128
<Dreadlish> 112*
<Dreadlish> po polsku
<Dreadlish> nazwa komputera nb
<Dreadlish> co wskazuje na zawartość
<dKc> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/1429__3663_59e3.jpeg
<Dreadlish> jeszcze jest 1.233 wyłączone tzn. proliant
<Dreadlish> jest 1.211 czyli padaka
<Dreadlish> 1.25 oldie-one bez zasilacza
<Dreadlish> 1.17 kacer poff
<Dreadlish> jest 2.110 czyli wszystko do naprawy
<Dreadlish> 2.112 czyli nb
<Dreadlish> 2.123 czyli pc
<Dreadlish> 1.4 ojca lap
<Dreadlish> 1.15 siostry lap
<Dreadlish> i tyle
<Skrzyp> nb?
<Skrzyp> kacer poff?
<Skrzyp> dobra, lecę
<Dreadlish> bb
#ubuntu-pl 2011-01-30
<gtriderxc> hallooo
<gtriderxc> jessst tó kto??
<gtriderxc> czy juz szyscy śpią??
<gtriderxc> *?
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: jeszcze nie
<gtriderxc> vitaj:)
<gtriderxc> otóż chciałbym zapytać
<gtriderxc> taką rzecz.
<gtriderxc> qmpel nagrał mi film aparatem jak biegłem maraton
<gtriderxc> &
<gtriderxc> film jest w mv4 czy
<gtriderxc> & mam do tego filmu adres URI
<gtriderxc> ale
<gtriderxc> jak go otwieram (URL) w Ubuntu, to przeglądarki mają wtyczki i mi otwierają ten film
<gtriderxc> a ja chcę go ściągną ć jako plik
<gtriderxc> tylko Window$ był taki "fajny", że zamiast otworzyc mi plik filmu w oknie przeglądarki
<gtriderxc> zaczynał ściąganie pliku
<gtriderxc> masz pomysł na pobranie tego filmu?
<gtriderxc> generalnie jak otworzę ten link w Window$ie
<gtriderxc> zaczyna się pobieranie pliku
<gtriderxc> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8538679/marcin.m4v
<gtriderxc> a Ubuntu otwiera film
<gtriderxc> a ja chcę go własnie pobrac
<gtriderxc> pewnie mozna wyłączyc jaką swtyczkę
<gtriderxc> ale moze jest inny sposób?
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: wpisz w terminalu curl http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8538679/marcin.m4v -o marcin.m4v
<gtriderxc> qrde, dzięki!
<gtriderxc> a z ciekawości co oznacza -o
<kklimonda> domyślnie curl wypluwa to co ściągnął na standardowe wyjście, -o ustawia do jakiego pliku chcesz zapisać
<gtriderxc> :) musze popracować trochę z palca;P
<gtriderxc> się zapomina rzeczy
<Bendzi> gtriderxc, zmien w przegladarce, zeby nie sciagal tego pliku
<Bendzi> jaka masz przegladarke?
<gtriderxc> jaką chcesz:)
<gtriderxc> FF, Opera, Chromium, Seamonkey
<Bendzi> albo wgetem sciagnij
<Bendzi> spoko, to wylacz plugin odtwarzajacy film, jakis od vlc zapewne
<gtriderxc> klimoda juz mi dał curla
<gtriderxc> curl http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8538679/marcin.m4v -o marcin.m4v
<gtriderxc> to zadziałało
<Bendzi> ok ok
<Bendzi> nie jestem teraz na ubuntu, to dokladnie nie pamietalem, co dokladnie powinienes zrobic, sry
<bikstopa> hello
<foreste> fajny film wczoraj ogladalem :P
<foreste> cze wielka stopa :p
<foreste> gral ktos w rezident evil ?
<DaZ> nikt.
<bikstopa> foreste: ja tez ogladalem fajny film, byly w nim cycki ;d
<foreste> :P
<foreste> aja wlasnie ogladalem rezident evil 2 :P
<foreste> na tvp1 xD
<bikstopa> cos wpier*ala :D
<bikstopa> o i cos chleje ;d
<m477> jacekowski: zrobilem badblocksa i mi przestalo wykrywac partycje, wiesz o co chodzi? :>
<kklimonda> m477: zrobiłeś test read/write i nadpisałeś wszystko co było na dysku? ;)
<m477> ale nie widzi w ogole partycji
<m477> nie ogarniam tego programu dalem [-svwf] zdaje sie
<kklimonda> no, -w czyści wszystko
<kklimonda> Use  write-mode test. With this option, badblocks scans for bad blocks by writing some patterns (0xaa, 0x55, 0xff, 0x00) on every block of the device, reading
<kklimonda>               every block and comparing the contents.
<m477> no to fajnie..
<kklimonda> m477: jako, że tablica partycji jest zapisana na dysku, to też ją wyczyściło
<m477> ;-)
<jacekowski> i dane tez wyczyscilo
<m477> trudno juz
<m477> o ironio a chcialem zrobic backupa ;p
<foreste> :P
<foreste> ile poszlo gb ?
<foreste> xD
<m477> 40
<foreste> malo ;P
<m477> nie liczy sie ilosc tylko jakosc
<foreste> mi poszlo 140 gb :P
<m477> ciesze sie Twoim szczesciem :-)
<foreste> o escobar jest ;P
<foreste> czxesc ;d
<Pabl0Escobar> hej
<Matan[M]> bry
<Szatan> http://zibi.nora.pl/2011/01/07/kerforowi-nie-wierz-jak-psu.html
<Dreadlish> elo
<dKc> elo
<Nerihsa> nipa~h
<Dreadlish> elo Nerihsa :D
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: Kawaii? :P
<Nerihsa> no, wreszcie ktos powiedzial kawaii a nie lolicon :F
<Dreadlish> ;d?
<Dreadlish> Przekliniak wybył?
<TheNumb> :3
 * TheNumb szuka sobie nowego WM.
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: e17
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: zastanawiałem się czy nie sprawdzić tego...
<dKc> what is WM?
<Matan[M]> dKc: window menager
<bt4> witam
<TheNumb> bt4: no cześć.
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<m477> czy odpale rpm na ubu?
<Mussious> wątpię
<Mussious> a jaki program chcesz odpalić?
<m477> labview
<winter> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=rpm&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<m477> co to jest?
<Mussious> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726092
<m477> troch stary thread
<Mussious> ale myślę, że działa
<winter> m477: wyniki wyszukiwania paczek z rpm w nazie lub opisie w mavericku
<Mussious> ubuntu pod względem instalacji paczek chyba wiele się nie zmienia
<m477> nie rozumiem
<Mussious> mnie, czy wintera
<m477> wintera
<Mussious> No w tym co on ci podał mogą być jakieś inmstalatory rpmów
<TheNumb> Z rpm'a mona zrobic deba przy pomocy
<TheNumb> 'alien'
<fi9o> alien
<TheNumb> mozna*
<m477> aha
<Mussious> no właśnie to jest w podaym rzeze mnie temacie
<fi9o> Ale po co tak?
<TheNumb> fi9o: mam e17 ;F
<fi9o> TheNumb: :)
<fi9o> TheNumb: ostatnio biblioteki chyba nawet utracily status 'beta'
<m477> TheNumb: jaka jest pelna wersja tego programu?
<m477> pelna nazwa*
<TheNumb> fi9o: troche to to... takie
<TheNumb> m477: alien
<m477> w repo jakies gry wyrzuca :<
<fi9o> Description:
<fi9o> Alien pozwala przekonwertować pakiety Debiana, Stampede oraz Slackware
<fi9o> w pakiety używane w PLD, które mogą być zainstalowane przy użyciu
<fi9o> rpm-a i odwrotnie. Narzędzie to jest przydatne wyłącznie dla pakietów
<fi9o> binarnych/n
<Dreadlish> zw
<m477> ok znalazlem
<TheNumb> fi9o: srednio mi podchodzi to e17 ^^
<fi9o> TheNumb: ;)
<TheNumb> Idea zacna, ale takie sobie...
<Mussious> no to po prost wpisz aptitude install alien
<Mussious> a jak nie ma to taba wciśnij
<Mussious> sorry nie przeczytałem 'znmalazłem'
<m477> spoko
<Kasztan85> czy ktos pomoze przywrocic gruba po instlacji win7? ;>
<tar-gz[mobile]> Czesc
<Dreadlish> ćżęść tar-gz[mobile]
<tar-gz[mobile]> Dla początkującego lepsze jest ubuntu czy open suse?
<Nerihsa> tak
<Nerihsa> D:
<Dreadlish> tak :D
<bt4> tak
<bt4> :D
<tar-gz[mobile]> Jak?
<Skrzyp> zieew
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ja sie wyspałem :D
<Skrzyp> jo tyż
<Skrzyp> ale se ziewam
<m477> przez ssh mozna sie zalogowac tylko na serwrze gdzie ma sie konto uzytkownika?
<Skrzyp> na rooya też się da :S
<Kasztan85> jest tu ktos?
<Kasztan85> potrzebuje pomocy z przywroceniem gruba
<Skrzyp> nie
<Kasztan85> po instalacji windows 7
<Skrzyp> jeee...
<Skrzyp> Kasztan85: 1 włóż livecd ubuntu
<Kasztan85> no jestem juz
<lisu> jak to mówią: no widzisz... otworzyłeś okna i masz problem ... x)
<m477> Skrzyp: na co?
<Kasztan85> na live cd
<Skrzyp> 2. wklep grub-install /dev/sda albo hda
<lisu> m477: na root'a
<Skrzyp> a potem os-prober i update-grub
<m477> a sa jakies publiczne serwery czy cos takiego
<m477> gdzie sie zaloguje
<m477> zdalnie
<Skrzyp> ten /dev[hs]d[abc] zależy od twojego dysku
<Skrzyp> m477: to się logujesz telnetem
<Skrzyp> na takie czaty itp
<Skrzyp> przykład klasyczny - telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<m477> ale ja nie chce czata tylko na linuxa
<Skrzyp> jezuuu...
<Kasztan85> nie dziala
<Skrzyp> To se musisz założyc konto w jakiejś shellowni
<Skrzyp> bądź u kogoś
<Skrzyp> Kasztan85: daj wklejkę na query
<m477> no i moje pytanie brzmi gdzieto moe zrobic
<Kasztan85> query?
<Nerihsa> Kasztan85: grub1 czy grub2?
<Skrzyp> Kasztan85: /query Skrzyp
<Kasztan85> aha
<Skrzyp> Nerihsa: grub2 raczej, jak łubuntu
<Kasztan85> tak
<Kasztan85> raczej 2
<Nerihsa> jak grub2 to chyba http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=123055 bedzie wyjasnione
<Kasztan85> bo ubuntu 10,10
<Kasztan85> no wlasnie probowalem walkowac rozne rozwiazania i nic z tego
<Kasztan85> :/
<m477> hm po co putty na linuxa jest?
<Nerihsa> a po co wine pod windowsa
<Dreadlish> a jest w ogóle :o?
<m477> tez nie wiem ;<
<lisu> m477: a po co ty w ogóle masz mózg?
<m477> to jest tak jakbym odpalal ms offica w wine majac open offica
<m477> nawet nie
<Nerihsa> m477: to akurat dosyc logiczne i praktyczne
<m477> zly przyklad dalem
<brt> Witam !
<winter> a witaj
<Nerihsa> ohayo
<brt> jeżeli chce stworzyć paczkę 64bitową to mogę zrobić to na maszynie 32 bitowej ?
<brt> czy po prostu stworzyć ją tak samo na 64 bitowym systemie ?
<Nerihsa> lepiej na 64-bitowym
<Nerihsa> nawet jesliby sie dalo na 32-bitowej to pewnie by bylo za duzo zachodu z tym
<brt> Nerihsa: jaki masz system ?
<brt> ;)
<Nerihsa> 64bit
<brt> mogę Cie prosić o stworzenie paczki ?
<brt> malutka
<Nerihsa> ..gentoo
<brt> ...
<winter> "moge cie prosić o zrobienie paczki malutka?" :-D
<brt> winter: dobre :D
<brt> hehehehe
<krzys123> Witam, mam problem z rozdzielczością w ubuntu... Wyświetla mi tylko 800x600 i nie mogę zmienić jej. Karta graficzna to intel 845, sterowniki są zainstalowane. lsmod pokazuje załadowane i915. Jakieś pomysły?
<Nerihsa> uu przycisk scroll lock mi nei dziala :<
<brt> to kto ma ubuntu 64 bitowe ?
<brt> :D
<Nerihsa> krzys123: masz /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<krzys123> próbowałem na xorg.confie ze zdefiniowaną rozdzielczością...
<krzys123> i nic nie dało
<krzys123> X -configure wypluwa coś w stylu: "no kernel modesetting driver detected" mimo tego, że lsmod mówi coś innego
<Nerihsa> hmm
<Nerihsa> masz xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<krzys123> tak
<Nerihsa> a xrandr
<krzys123> też
<krzys123> wykrywa mi tylko rozdzielczość 800x600
<DaZ> ah, te stare, dobre czasy, kiedy xorg byl po ludzku i sie latwo te rozdzielczosci ustawialo <:
<Nerihsa> moze tu pomoze https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<office> krzys123, kiedys jak mialem taka grafike
<Nerihsa> zeby za pomoca xrandr na sztywno ustwic
<krzys123> chyba, że jak ustawiam xorg.confa, to musze wyłączyć i915?
<office> to recznie xranrd'em musialem dodac
<office> o wlasnie
<office> tak jak Nerihsa mowi
<Nerihsa> krzys123: musisz zrestartowac X albo kompa po zmianie
<Nerihsa> oczywiscie
<krzys123> no popróbuje jeszcze z tym...
<krzys123> choć monitorek to jakiś crt SyncMaster 551s, więc nie należy do totalnie archaicznego sprzętu.
<Nerihsa> crt i niearchaiczny ;o
<Dreadlish> :D
<krzys123> ok, wiem;p
<krzys123> ale nie jest to monitor 9' z lat 90
<krzys123> z tego co udało mi się znaleźć coś takiego już powinno być automatycznie konfigurowane
<Nerihsa> ale nie jest
<krzys123> o mam jeszcze taką linikę: "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default", ale to chyba dużo nie zmienia?
<DaZ> jak sie uprzesz to pewnie i kupisz nowe crt
<DaZ> bo tak prawde mowiac, to jedyna technologia, ktora miala sens[;
<tar-gz> DaZ: ja do tej pory CRT używam.
<DaZ> ja tez.
<Nerihsa> cool story bros
<tar-gz> krzys123: masz problem ze sterownikami z nvidii?
<DaZ> mowil, ze intel chyba
<krzys123> niee mam kartę intela
<DaZ> Nerihsa: wszyscy wiemy, ze zazdroscisz [;
<krzys123> dodałem nową rozdzielczość, która jest widoczna w xrandr
<krzys123> 1024x786 (0x10a)   65.6MHz
<krzys123>         h: width  1024 start 1080 end 1184 total 1344 skew    0 clock   48.8KHz
<krzys123>         v: height  786 start  787 end  790 total  814           clock   60.0Hz
<Nerihsa> mhm
<krzys123> a jak wpisuje outputa to dostaje coś takiego: "warning: output VGA not found; ignoring"
<krzys123> dobra inaczej monitor nazywał się default:p
<krzys123> tak czy siak dostaje "xrandr: cannot find mode 1024x786" mimo tego, że wpis jest w xrandr
<Nerihsa> 168
<Nerihsa> 1024x768
<Nerihsa> nie 786
<krzys123> ahh
<firemark> hah :D
<krzys123> teraz jest mode: "1024x768       60.0", a przy outpucie dostaje: "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed"
<xc1256> !
<xc1256_> exit
<bikstopa> hello ;d
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: o/
<Dreadlish> jak tam dvi? :D
<bikstopa> czekam na list
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> na allegro są debile
<bikstopa> http://demotywatory.pl/2642725/Walcz-o-milosc rotfl ten tekst mnie rozpi*****l ;d
<Dreadlish> idzie sobie aukcja - 10 20 30 zł a tu nagle bum bomba 100zł, potem bum 200zł i 201 , 202 :D
<bikstopa> ktos mu podbija :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i to tacy po 2 - 4 komentarze
<Dreadlish> normalnie taka lewota że hej
<Dreadlish> już bym wolał kupić "wybrakowanego" na kup teraz za 200zł niż się z licytacją męczyć :D
<Dreadlish> a tak o to mnie zainspirowało
<Dreadlish> do kupienia am2
<Dreadlish> albo am3
<Dreadlish> jak coś za 150zł wyciągne
<bikstopa> a co kupujesz? ;'
<bikstopa> d
<Dreadlish> mb + proc
<Dreadlish> + może jakieś ramy jak tanio znajde
<Dreadlish> a tak to na acerze zrobie sobie maszynke na wardriving i ogólnie do wifi
<dKc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfEzHdWKOoQ&NR=1
<dKc> spam dla tyhc co widzieli Social network
<bikstopa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzr3CmSMQ7Q&feature=related
<syngress> bry
<krzys123> w nawiązaniu do tego co wcześniej pisałem to udało mi się;p
<krzys123> nie wiem czemu ale domyślnie nie ładował mi drivera intela, tylko jakiś syf...
<dKc> szkoda, ze minecrafta nie ma w repozytoriach
<firemark> dKc: lold
<firemark> dKc: coto za problem go sciagnac ?
<bikstopa> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne3/fajna.jpg <3
<bikstopa> co to jest " skrypt Pi'ema" ? :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: no fajny wężyk
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: laska tez w miare :D
<bikstopa> ale pewnie dlatego mi sie podoba ze lubi weze ;'x
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: podobaja ci sie dziewczyny z boa? :D http://photos.nasza-klasa.pl/10959478/213/other/std/fe74b00d44.jpeg XD
<Pabl0Escobar> ta, ludzie na tym kanale nigdy nie byli normalni
<Szycha> ja to zawsze powtarzam, ze bycie normalnym jest nudne
<Dreadlish> trol'd
<winter> re
<Dreadlish> japierdziele
<Dreadlish> elektroda mnie rozwala
<Dreadlish> już rtzeci raz parsknąłem na monitor ze śmiechu
<crusty> o.O
<szkodnik_> bikstopa,  kolezanka ma weza
<szkodnik_> i stado pajakow
<szkodnik_> i karaluchow (w ramach zywienia pajakow)
<szkodnik_> chcesz jej numer?:D
<jacekowski> wtf?
<jacekowski> lachony sie pajakow przeca boja
<bikstopa> szkodnik_: daj ;)
<Matan[M]> bry
<bikstopa> yo ;'d
<bikstopa> szkodnik_: a ona przypadkiem nie byla kiedys w rozmowach w toku? ;'d
<szkodnik_> bikstopa,  lol
<szkodnik_> nie
<bikstopa> juz myslalem ze dasz mi nr do os ktora znam ;'d
<bikstopa> szkodnik_: to co z tym numerem ?xD
<szkodnik_> bikstopa,  zastanowie sie ;
<szkodnik_> ;)
<bikstopa> ;'d
<Dreadlish> trza słuchafony kupić
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś jakieś dobre typy? :D
<Enlik> No, jak ktoś ma do Lotta, to niech zapoda.
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: radziecki he³mofon z petla ;'d
<Dreadlish> mam już
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: niemiecki czy rosyjski? :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: rosyjski
<Dreadlish> przypuszczam
<Dreadlish> bo jak dziadek sie bił na wojnie
<Dreadlish> to znalazł
<Dreadlish> i w piwnicy se rdzewieje
<bikstopa> ;'d
<bikstopa> z petla czy mikrofonem? :D
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: creative aurvana sobie kup
<Matan[M]> ja jestem z nich prze zadowolony
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: ja swoje CREATIVE AURVANA pod pianinko podpinam, czyściutki dźwięk
<Dreadlish> cale ... japierdole
<Dreadlish> ja właśnie nie chce cali
<Skrzyp> re
<Dreadlish> i nie chce hd202
<Matan[M]> japierdziu...
 * Matan[M] znowu zapomniał kupić siłkę...
<Skrzyp> hmm... da się przez gnokii sterować fonem na bluetooth?
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: da
<Skrzyp> jak?
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: a jaki masz OS na maszynce?
<Skrzyp> na komie?
<Skrzyp> s40v2
<Matan[M]> tak
<Matan[M]> eee to nie poleci
<Skrzyp> a na kompie crunchbanga (debian)
<Matan[M]> trzeba symbiana
<Skrzyp> jak to?
<Skrzyp> przecież gnokii działa nawet z nokią 3310 :P
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: na symbiana jest app, się łączysz z nokia PCsuit albo gnokii i jedziesz
<Matan[M]> robisz co chcesz
<Skrzyp>   - model = series40, if you have Nokia non-Symbian phone
<Skrzyp> pod windą się łączyłem przez pc sweet
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: to nie wiem, ja tam się wyskillowałem na s60v3
<bikstopa> rotfl
<Skrzyp> bede kombinował
<bikstopa> matka do mnie z info ze ktos sprzedaje domene "polskajestnajwazniejsza.pl"
<bikstopa> i do mnie z tekstem ile warta byla by domena bikstopa.pl XD
<Skrzyp> o0
<Dreadlish> ona wie co to domena :D
<Skrzyp> pro mamuśka
<Skrzyp> biksto.pa
<Skrzyp> .pa istieje? pewnie tak, jak istnieje .me albo .travel
<bikstopa> .pa to panamska domena
<bikstopa> za rok kosztuje 400$
<Skrzyp> lol
<bikstopa> juz sprawdzalem, bo korcil mnie email bik@sto.pa
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> ja chcę brzo.za
<Skrzyp> ale .za nie ma TLD
<Dreadlish> a jest .sh ?
<bikstopa> o. kupie sobie domene mnie.to
<Skrzyp> tylko org.za albo co.za
<bikstopa> i zrobie subodomene
<bikstopa> je*ie.mnie.to
<bikstopa> :D
<Skrzyp> ch*j.mnie.to
<Skrzyp> co.mne.to
<bikstopa> :D
<Skrzyp> niezła gałąź
<Skrzyp> dochodowa
<Dreadlish> .sh$ 146.00/1yr
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> kupe se jest.sup.er i bede sprzedawał subdomeny :S
<bikstopa> monika.jest.sup.er/dupa
<bikstopa> :D
<Skrzyp> o, sprawdzi mi ktoś, czy jest .yp?
<Skrzyp> bikstopa: :D
<Skrzyp> skrz.yp
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> jest .sh
<bikstopa> :D
<Dreadlish> 72£ per year
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> *.userscript.sh
<bikstopa> i blogi dla nerdow ;d
<Skrzyp> dobre
<Skrzyp> albo *.hack.it
<Dreadlish> albo
<Dreadlish> *.serv.er
<Skrzyp> tylko trzeba będzie poświęcić zabezpieczenia :S
<dKc> a znacie stronke kut.as ?:)
<Dreadlish> tego skracacza?
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: daj sobie .jp
<dKc> yeah
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: ale dresów będzie cię odwiedzać
<Skrzyp> miałem kiedyś
<Matan[M]> i japońców
<Skrzyp> skrzyp.ninja-hacked.jp
<Matan[M]> dKc: znam PenisLand.net :P
<dKc> od monfisa?
<Skrzyp> ile kosztowałaby policja.jp jako redir do policja.gov.pl ?
<Matan[M]> dKc: zaglądasz a tam wyspa długopisów :D
<Dreadlish> *.hack.ed
<Matan[M]> dKc: PenIsland :P
<Matan[M]> zależy jak przeczytasz
<dKc> redir przeciez samemu mozna zrobic, co ty HTMLa nie znasz, Skrzyp?
<dKc> nice, Matan
<Skrzyp> dKc: można
<Skrzyp> ale chodzi mi ile domena kosztuje
<Skrzyp> hah gnokii ma opcję bluetooth
<Skrzyp> config trza było obczaić
<Dreadlish> albo
<Dreadlish> aletobylodob.re
<Skrzyp> ale.urw.al
<Dreadlish> albo
<Dreadlish> l.ol
<dKc> domena kosztuje tyle ile na danym hostingu
<dKc> zaloze sie, ze l.ol istnieje:)
<Dreadlish> dKc: właśnie że nie
<Skrzyp> ciekawe.czy.ktos.zapanieta.taka.dome.ne/kupdomene
<Skrzyp> hack.it pewnie też
<Skrzyp> dontclick.it jest fajne
<Matan[M]> tu macie dobre http://flaker.pl/f/3122232
<Skrzyp> jak sprawdzić adres bluettooth urządzenia?
<Matan[M]> Molestationnursery.com – Mole Station Nursery, Molestation Nursery :D
<Skrzyp> :P
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: http://piekielni.pl/6489
<Dreadlish> Monter: co żeś chciał?
<Skrzyp> dobra, jak sprawdzić ten adres?
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: ta :D
<dKc> Dreadlish, było
<dKc> a tego
<dKc> Szkrzyp zrobiles wpis?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: poza tym - na wpisie masz inny title strony niż normalnie i Aktualności
<Skrzyp> dKc: nie, byłem tak zaspany, że ledwo kontaktowałem, mam zamiar zrobić, jak podłącze ten telefon
<Skrzyp> WIĘC NIECH MI KTOŚ K...A POWIE, JHK SPRAWDZIĆ ADRES BLUETOOTH URZĄDZENIA!
<Skrzyp> *caps
<Monter> w ustawieniach nei masz?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nokia?
<Monter> ja w swoim se miałem ; o
<Skrzyp> tak
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: *#2480# jak pamietam
<Skrzyp> 5200
<Skrzyp> akyratnie używana jako odem do łaczenia się z Wami
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: dupa
<Skrzyp> nie ma tego gdzieś w /proc ?
<Skrzyp> bo w ustawieniach mam tylko nazwę urządzenia
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: *#2820#
<Monter> *#2820#
<Monter> ; o
<Skrzyp> jest
<Monter> http://pasjagsm.pl/artykuly/kody-serwisowe-30.html
<Skrzyp> hehe
<Dreadlish> wiedzialem że było coś z tylko potęgami dwójki
<Dreadlish> ale nie pamiętałem któro
<Skrzyp> i tak na nokię nie ma takich haxorskich kodów jak np. na samsunga
<Dreadlish> ja tak słucham reklamy
<Dreadlish> bo przy tv siedze
<Dreadlish> a tu nagle
<Dreadlish> "Czy zawiera dużą dawkę skrzypu?"
<Dreadlish> a ja wtf? :D
<Monter> dreadlish: notebook?; ;p
<Dreadlish> Monter: ta
<bikstopa> Monter: do mojej nokii nie ma ;(
<Skrzyp> wywaliło mnie...
<Skrzyp> co było?
<Dreadlish> nic
<Skrzyp> jak w vimie usuwać wszystkie linijki zaczynające się od # ?
<Skrzyp> i puste linie?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> %s/^#//g
<Monter> bikstopa: A co chcesz ? to ci znajdę ;p
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: to są kody uniwersalne ...
<Monter> bikstopa:Podaj model
<Monter> coś ty ; p
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: w vimie...
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<Dreadlish> esc  dwukropek i klepiesz
<Skrzyp> a puste linie?
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Dreadlish> regexpa wyczaje
<Skrzyp> e, ch...
<bikstopa> Monter: e61i
<Skrzyp> rozwaliło tylko pierwsze znaki w tych liniach
<Monter> kurde, apple zrezygnowało z robienia update na iphonie 3G...
<Dreadlish> Monter: no
<Dreadlish> Monter: masz 4.1 trza ci więcej?
<Monter> mam 4.2 ;]
<Dreadlish> nawet i
<Dreadlish> nie pamiętam co ostatnio wsadzałem gościowi
<Monter> ale wiesz, zostawili go an takim "nie dorobionym" sofcie
<Dreadlish> zawsze będzie niedorobiony
<Monter> wiem, jak dobrzę nie rzobią czegoś to już rzucają sie na coś innego
<Monter> nie ma to jak apple :D
<Dreadlish> ale zarobiłem 50zł za to
<jacekowski> dlatego mam nokie
<jacekowski> caly soft jest open source
<Monter> nom
<jacekowski> i mozna sobie samemu pohakowac w razie czego
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: burżuj z n900
<Monter> Dlatego ja zrobiłem jalibreak
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: zamiast s ma być d :D
<bikstopa> szkodnik_: i co z tym nr? xD
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: do n900 nożna nawet freebsd wlać
<Skrzyp> albo ms-dos'a :S
<bikstopa> a XPka? :D
<Skrzyp> win ce
<Skrzyp> albo win embeed
<Skrzyp> albo win mobile
<bikstopa> win embeed to ta smieszna wersja XPka?
<Skrzyp> nie'
<Skrzyp> to jest ta wesja to bankomatow, e-kioskow itp
<jacekowski> tak
<Monter> ciekawe dlaczego apple dla Samsung S5L8900 ARM 1176 624MHz  dal tylko podajze 412mhz
<Skrzyp> ta starsza to byl windows 2000
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: Skrzyp do wywalenia z hashem %/^#/d
<bikstopa> pobawie sie tym embeedem, mam go chyba na msdnaa :D
<Dreadlish> a %/^$/d puste
<Dreadlish> i Skrzyp dużo lepiej to sedem wyjdzie
 * bikstopa w koncu za 2 dni dostanie fitflexa :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: explain
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> dobra
<bikstopa> ? :D
<Dreadlish> nic
<Dreadlish> nic
<Monter> ; o
<Dreadlish> Monter: łot sie stało?
<Monter> ?
<Skrzyp> Kurde...
<Monter> ?
<Skrzyp> Albo rybki, albo aquarium
<Skrzyp> Nie mogę jednocześnie modemić i pisać smsów z gnokii
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to bierzesz drugi telefon
<Dreadlish> i jedziesz
<Skrzyp> chyba napiszę frontend do niego w ruby
<Dreadlish> albo dzyngla do wifi kupujesz ...
<Skrzyp> używająć dialoga
<Dreadlish> poza tym już u ojca jesteś? :D
<Skrzyp> albo zenity :S
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: już dawno
<Skrzyp> od piątku
<Dreadlish> acha 'd
<Skrzyp> w zeszłą niedzielę byłem u babci
<Dreadlish> i walnąłeś posta
<Skrzyp> O, o 20:00 będzie ma HBO chory portier 6!
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Tak, walnąłem posta
<Skrzyp> Zaraz walnę
<Dreadlish> wal
<Dreadlish> chce mieć co poczytać
<Skrzyp> Jak się doskrobię łyżeczką do jogger.pl
<Skrzyp> chrumchrumium, do ataku!
<Dreadlish> chrum churm chrum ium
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> ja musze kupić W KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIJ druta
<Dreadlish> i suwmiarke ojcu zapitolić
<Skrzyp> czekam...
<Skrzyp> i czekam...
<Dreadlish> i gniazdo rpsma kupić
<Matan[M]> a'propos
<Dreadlish> to zrobie sobie yagi
<Dreadlish> i będzie wardriving na diy antenie
<Skrzyp> uważaj, stefan, 503 za zakrętem!
<Matan[M]> znacie jakiegoś serva xmpp z transportem dla gg?
<Monter> a ten harry potier 6 to mam nadzieje ostatni epizot  ?
<Matan[M]> trzeba mi do bota
<Skrzyp> A... timeout na prostej!
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: jabster.pl
<Skrzyp> Matan[M]: nie
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: za 50kbit w prawo REFRESH
<Skrzyp> ostatni był w listopadzie
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: w lefo 40kb, ostry hopa
<Monter> to, to co to jest ?;p
<Skrzyp> Matan[M]: przedostatni
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: uważaj admin z ery na ettercapie sie nudzi
<Skrzyp> oststni został rodzielony na dwie części w kimie
<Monter> a fakt.
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: to ja na niego wiresharkiem!
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: PING OF DEATH AAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Skrzyp> <jak sciagne> :P
<Dreadlish> Connection timeout.
<Monter> oglądałem pierwszą, to jak tak to odpalam torrenty
<Skrzyp> A'propos
<Skrzyp> Przychodzi pakiet ICMP do lekarza
<Skrzyp> - No, z takim TTL'em to pan długo nie pożyje
<Skrzyp> Yeah! Dokopałem się
<Dreadlish> łyżeczką?
<Dreadlish> czy kopałeś rzęsą
<Dreadlish> albo ruchem uszu
<Skrzyp> Suniemy przez tunel obarczeni pakietami loginu i hasła
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> aż tak go obciążać
<Mussious> według mnie wykałaczką...
<Dreadlish> toż to samobójstwo!
<Dreadlish> openvpn i wszystko gzipować
<Skrzyp> o, kontrola SSL
<Skrzyp> i jeeee!
<Skrzyp> https://login.jogger.pl/entries/compose/add/ reached!
<Skrzyp> Trwa generowanie pomyślu na wpis...
 * Enlik slaps Disqus
<Dreadlish> npisz o tym jak zrypana jest era
<Dreadlish> sorry
<Dreadlish> już pisałeś o tym
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: que?
<Dreadlish> que pasa :D
<Skrzyp> que, que
<Dreadlish> ke pasa znaczy ile
<Skrzyp> oglądam chamsa na /dev/tttv
<Skrzyp> aż tak bardzo wam zależy na moich wpisach?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: strasznie ci to wolno idzie, wczoraj też się logowałeś afair ;)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: ?
<Skrzyp> wczoraj mi się sypnęła strona w nocy
<Dreadlish> wat?
<Skrzyp> w senie zalogowałem się
<Skrzyp> a tu na PA rozsyp
<bikstopa> http://staticrps.komixxy.pl/uimages/201101/1296247139_by_Brisingr_500.jpg :D
<Enlik> Odrzewane, ale fajnie zrobione
<dKc> o masz:)
<dKc> a z tym debuggerem, nei?
<Skrzyp> łał
<Skrzyp> napisałem 1 akapit
<dKc> to jak pod gdb uruchomić  ten program
<Dreadlish> dKc: poprostu gdb ...
<dKc> o, dziala cos :) jee
<winter> jacekowski: ping
<Skrzyp> łoo...
<Skrzyp> napisałem drugi akapit
<Skrzyp> spory nawet
<kklimonda> co piszesz?
<Skrzyp> post
<Skrzyp> na joggera
<kklimonda> ale o czymś ciekawym?
<Skrzyp> o mojej sytuacji internetowej, o wczorajszym MaturaToBzdura, o podłączaniu komórki do gnokii i trochę o fuckbooku
<Skrzyp> dobra, gnokii poleci do osobnego posta
<jacekowski> winter: pong
<Monter> Skrzyp: Daj linka do towjego joggera
<Skrzyp> bo musi być w Techblogu
<Skrzyp> http://skrzyp.jogger.pl
<Skrzyp> straciłem częstotliwośc w styczniu
<Skrzyp> ale mam zamiar w ferie nadrobić
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: pare mikro herzów ci ubyło
<Skrzyp> nom
<Skrzyp> jak się mikrrona na pl1 wprowadzało?
<Skrzyp> kurde, chcę sobie zrobić styl na bloga 'zero grafiki' i dać Webdings'y jako ikonki
<Skrzyp> ale mi się font-face rypie
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: jednak czasem słucham klasyki
<Dreadlish> o
<Skrzyp> alt+m
<Dreadlish> przekliniak wrócił :D
<Skrzyp> µHz
<Dreadlish> µ no działa to µ
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> Przekliniak: siema misiak!
<Skrzyp> nie-µtorrent
<Dreadlish> 42 karty w operze
<Skrzyp> pół kraty w chromie
<Skrzyp> *karty
<Skrzyp> ¼ karty
<Skrzyp> xtermi
<Dreadlish> ½
<Dreadlish> chyba
<Skrzyp> termi-nator
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: wiesz jak zbić umarłe okienka?
<Skrzyp> aplikacja została zabita, ale okno wisi nadal
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> restart xów
<Dreadlish> albo ubić app do końca :D
<Monter> Skrzyp: ile twoja bacia ma lat ? :D
<jacekowski> http://maturatobzdura.tv/do-you-speak-inglisz-english-odcinek-13/
<Skrzyp> 55
<winter> jacekowski: spróbowałbyś mi w czymść pomóc?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: app ubity na maksa
<jacekowski> winter: z czym
<winter> mam na lennym serwer nfs i rpcbind nie startuje z init, moge odpalić ręcznie po boocie ale podczas bootu nie chce wystartować i nfs też nie startuje
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> a jakis blad czy cos?
<winter> gadałem o tym na #debian ale coś na razie nie dali rady mi pomóc
<winter> moment
<winter> musze rebootować
<winter> jacekowski: tu masz /var/log/boot: http://wklej.org/id/467366/
<Skrzyp> http://www.wieringsoftware.nl/mario/
<Skrzyp> LOL!
<Skrzyp> zajefajne
<Skrzyp> robiimy własną kompilację dla linucha?
<winter> jacekowski: a tu /var/log/syslog http://wklej.org/id/467370/
<winter> szukaj rpc
<winter> ctr + f
<winter> RPC: failed to contact local rpcbind server i takie tam
<dKc> Skrzyp, tak!:D
<Dreadlish> przepisać w c na sdla
<Dreadlish> i będzie multi-platform
<dKc> jakos ten debugger mi nie pomogl
<dKc> to to ja wiem, ze w tej funkcji
<dKc> ale czemu?
<Monter> Html to język programwoania ? hahahahaha :D
<dKc> Monter: nie
<dKc> :|
<Monter> wiem ;P
<Monter> ale ktos tu podal link
<Monter> do maturatobzdura
<dKc> chyba ja :>
<Monter> ;P
<kklimonda> dKc: to debuguj dalej, gdb zawsze pomaga. chyba, że nie pomaga a wtedy trzeba użyć valgrinda
<dKc> zaplusuj tamtego kolesia co w 4 punktach napisal:)
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: napisz na końcu "piszę powoli, bo wiem, że mi internet działa powoli"
<dKc> kklimonda: a da sie jakos dokladnej debuggowac, a nie tylko w ktorej funkcji mam blad?
<dKc> bo mi pokazuje ze segm fault i w jakiej funkcji ale ja to wiedzialem
<Dreadlish> dKc: w twoim programie segfaultuje?
<dKc> tak
<kklimonda> dKc: możesz odpalić krokowo. Ustawiasz breakpoint, i jedziesz
<Dreadlish> to aż tak trudno?
<Dreadlish> jak jest segfault
<Dreadlish> to albo strcpy
<Dreadlish> albo źle sie wskaźnik ustaiwa
<Dreadlish> albo oba :D
<dKc> hm z tym drugim to mozliwe
<dKc> hm, kklimonda, breakpoint?
<kklimonda> dKc: znajdź sobie tutorial do gdb
<kklimonda> dKc: w skrocie pisze b funkcja
<kklimonda> potem r
<dKc> od recovery?
<kklimonda> a potem s, n by przeskakiwać do następnej instrukcji
<kklimonda> od run
<Dreadlish> hacking sztuka penetracji - fajna książka jak chcesz się nauczyć podstaw gdb, sieci, c i tego typu rzezcy ;d
<dKc> ok :)
<jacekowski> ehh
<Mamut> ja sztuke penetracji cwicze zawsze z dziewczyna, ksiazki sie do tego nie nadaja
<jacekowski> zle to robicie
<jacekowski> dKc: kompiluj z symbolami dla debuggera
<jacekowski> dKc: i wtedy bt ci pokaze dokladna linie
<dKc> hm jak mam blad w funkcji to breaka powinienem ustawic przed ta funkcja breaka?
<dKc> chodzi ci o to, ze jak kompiluje w g++
<dKc> to co jakby g++ -debuguj ?
<azaris> czesc
<dKc> czesc
<Mussious> czesc
<azaris> mam problemik z karta tp link 620g
<azaris> wlasciwie to nie dziala wogole, a kiedys na stacjonarnym sie odpalala normalnie
<azaris> teraz probowalem to jakosc rozwiazac wedlug http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012812 o takiego przewodnika, ale efekt to karta no niby dziala, ale tyko kiedy podlacze ja po wlaczeniu kompa i zamkniecie systemu lub odpalenie z podlaczona jest nie mozliwe
<azaris> no i proba odlaczenia usb to smierc
<azaris> ma ktos pomysl jak temu zaradzic
<azaris> bo juz sie mecze troszke czasu z tym
<azaris> i bez efektu
<winter> jacekowski: jakieś pomysły? ja zrobiłem sobie już workarounda
<jacekowski> winter: podejrzewam ze to moze byc kwestia tego ze interfejs nie gotowy a nfs sie odpala
<winter> jacekowski: napisałem prosty skrypcik z numerkiem 95 szeregującym go w sekwencji startowej
<winter> #!/bin/sh
<winter> echo "Staring NFS workaround"
<winter> /etc/init.d/nfs-common start
<winter> /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start
<winter> co skutkuje odpaleniem tych serwerów na końcu sekwencji
<winter> może powinienem poprostu przesunąć skrypty startowe nfs na koniec sekwencji
<jacekowski> mozesz skrypty wytedytowac
<jacekowski> i zglosic buga
<winter> hm
<winter> jacekowski: ale jak się wkur**ałem ajk mi komputer bootuje 7 minut
<winter> dobra, [solved] tak czy inaczej
<dKc> ej no sami zobaczcie:
<dKc> czy cos zle robie?
<dKc> http://www.nopaste.pl/y07
<dKc> ?
<azaris> pomoze ktos?
<Matan[M]> azaris: nie, warmia
<dKc> juz wiem ocb,
<dKc> nie zaalokowalem pamieci
<bikstopa> dKc: pech :D
<dKc> nie da sie ukryc
<dKc> ktos kompiluje tego mariana?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: piszesz czy ci padło :D
<dKc> jak gdb wylaczyc? :)
<dKc> juz nic
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: padło, ale piszę
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> w vimie i ctrlc-v
<Skrzyp> swoją drogą
<Skrzyp> jak wyłączyć ten je...any pc speaker
<Skrzyp> tak system-wide
<Dreadlish> modprobe -r pcspkr
<Skrzyp> nic nie pomogło
<Dreadlish> to wejdź w alsamixer
<Dreadlish> i wycisz speaker
<Skrzyp> hehe
<Skrzyp> nie
<Skrzyp> jednak pomogło
<Skrzyp> tylko rootem nie byłem i nie zauważyłem
<bikstopa> http://photos.nasza-klasa.pl/15207454/6/main/f90e20d5ef.jpeg ;'d
<Nerihsa_> co oznacza CAL! (w przypadku muzyki/audiofilia)?
<Skrzyp> Całe Audio Laguje? :S
<Dreadlish> Nerihsa_: Creative Aurvana Live - po polsku słuchawki za 170-230zł
<Nerihsa_> ahh :f
<Dreadlish> nie opłaca się kupować wg mnie
<Dreadlish> kabel szajski, dźwięk do dupy, jedynie ładnie wyglądają
<Nerihsa_> nie nie poprostu patrze po forach muzycznych i ciagle te CAL!
<Nerihsa_> myslalem ze jakis efekt
<dKc> polecicie mi jakies fajne głośniki 2.1?
<Pabl0Escobar> dKc: te od laptopa :P
<Szatan> dKc: do ilu dziengow?
<dKc> do 100
<dKc> Pabl0Escobar: come on
<dKc> Głośniki Hercules XPS 2.1 50 32W EXTRA JAKOŚĆ
<Dreadlish> dKc: poszukaj logitecha
<dKc> o, skoro Extra przez x to naprawde musza byc dobre :)
<dKc> Dreadlish: ok
<Dreadlish> do kompa będzie ok
<Dreadlish> ja bym bardziej polecił coś jbla albo tonsila
<dKc> 4 bańki?:)
<Dreadlish> ale to estrada nie jest :D
<dKc> spoko:)
<dKc> http://allegro.pl/logitech-ls21-glosniki-2-1-nowe-fv22-gwarancja-i1418986753.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6f3t4qt> (at allegro.pl)
<dKc> co sadzicie o tych?
<Dreadlish> to samo co creasyf a100 - ponoć taka dobra budżetówka w swojej klasie
<dKc> :)
<Dreadlish> ls21 da sie wydębić pare zł taniej, ale jak ze sklepu to ok :D
<dKc> Dreadlish:  ano da sie :)
<dKc> i to ile, a tam pisza zlodzieje, ze 89 to extra cena (czy cos tam)
<Skrzyp> exit
<dKc> Skrzyp: skompilowales mariana?
<diablo> witam
<dKc> witam
<diablo> jesli chodzi o virtualboxa to ktora najlepiej zainstalowac na 10.04
<Nerihsa_> hm?
<diablo> jesli oczywiscie moge liczyc na pomoc
<Nerihsa_> co to znaczy najlepiej?
<Dreadlish> chyba mu chodzi albo ose albo bloba
<diablo> dokladnie
<diablo> moj blad nieprecyzyjne pytanie
<Dreadlish> ja tam bym ose instalował
<diablo> ok zainstalowalem ose i problem pojawi sie tego typu ze wywalil mi blad abym uzyl modprobe vboxdrv
<diablo> co zrobilem ale pojawil sie FATAL ze invalid formad dla vboxdrv.ko
<diablo> dodatkowo wogole w /dev nie mam nic odnosnie tegovboxdrv
<diablo> pojawia mi sie ciagle takie blad 'FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.32-28-generic/updates/dkms/vboxdrv.ko): Invalid module format'
<diablo> nie bardzo wiem jak to ominac
<diablo> dlatego pozwolilem sobie zajrzec tutaj liczac na nakierowanie mnie chociaz gdzie robie blad
<diablo> no nic
<diablo> widze ze musze sie pomeczyc sam :|
<kklimonda> diablo: wpisz dmesg i zobacz czy nie ma iwęcej informacji
<diablo> 'vboxdrv: exports duplicate symbol RTMemExecFree (owned by vboxguest)'
<diablo> jest to
<kklimonda> vboxguest jest dla guesta, nie dla hosta chyba
<Galahad> witam
<diablo> no jest dla guesta ale co z tego wynika i jak to zmienic
<kklimonda> diablo: nie instalować paczek dla guest na hoście?
<keNzi> hmm
<diablo> myslalem ze wszystko usunalem
<diablo> jak moge sie tego pozbyc
<diablo> calkowicie
<diablo> dpkg -l | grep vbox nie pokazuje nic
<diablo> nic nie pokazuje
<diablo> nie ma zadnych paczek
<lisu> diablo: dpkh -l | grep virual
<lisu> diablo: dpkh -l | grep Virual
<diablo> pokazuje mi tylko virtualbox-3.2
<diablo> nic wiecej
<lisu> a co potrzebujesz?
<diablo> potrzebuje/chce uruchomic wirtualke ale pojawia mi sie problem
<diablo> ze 'vboxdrv: exports duplicate symbol RTMemExecFree (owned by vboxguest)'
<diablo> czy moge odpalic na na wirtualce kolejna wirtualke ??
<diablo> czy sa jakies ograniczenia ?
<Wizard> cześć czopki
<Galahad> to tylko na macu można http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewjwagner/3334621076/ ^^
<Nerihsa> diablo: teoretycznie tak
<Nerihsa> IN-CEP-CKA
<Nerihsa> IN-CEP-CJA
<Nerihsa> fail
<diablo> a praktycznie ?
<Nerihsa> nie probowalem
<Wizard> Nerihsa: kolega w pracy próbował, da się
<diablo> kurde nie wiem jak rozwiazac swoj problem
<diablo> moze ktos mi jakos pomoc ?
<Nerihsa> jaki
<diablo> skonczyly mi sie pomysly
<diablo> probowalem na ubuntu 10.04 uruchomic wirtualny system
<Wizard> napij się wódki
<diablo> zainstalowac i odpalic
<Galahad> wiecej magnezu
<kklimonda> diablo: jeżeli chcesz załadować vboxdrv, to musisz wyładować vboxguest
<Galahad> ok a ja mam pytanie gdzie może wyładowywać flashe gdy jestem na stronie z filmem ? (oprócz tmp i home) ?
<kklimonda> Galahad: do /tmp
<Galahad> nie ma kklimonda
<kklimonda> Galahad: ale od razu kasuje plik, więc nie widzisz go tam, jest tylko dostępny dla procesu (i przez /proc/<pid>/fd/)
<Galahad> no jak to ....jest pasek naładowany (w filmie) dioda mi nie mryga od netu jak rpzewijam i puszczam wiec nei dociaga to gdzie fizycznie jest ?
<Galahad> kklimonda, da sie go jakoś zobaczyć ?
<kklimonda> Galahad: ls -l /proc/<pid procesu flasha>/fd  i popatrz który z linków wskazuje na coś w /tmp
<Galahad> te reklamy mnie wnerwiają nie mam zamiaru na nei patrzeć a droga sprawa to właśnie kitranie plików przed użytkownikiem ...powinno być ostrzezenie jakieś ...^^
<Galahad> kklimonda, skąd ty to wszystko wiesz ?
<kklimonda> Galahad: używam linuksa od 11 lat ;)
<kklimonda> i mam do tego smykałkę
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> kklimonda: mam ochotę to sfortunkować :>
<kklimonda> go for it
<winter> większość osób używa windowsa całe życie i nic o nim nie wie
<winter> ech
<Galahad> aa ...to sporo wyjaśnia ...a już myślałem że znasz Linusa osobiście :D
<Wizard> kklimonda: a jakie było twoje pierwsze distro?
<kklimonda> Wizard: RH 6.2
<kklimonda> zaraz po nim debian potato
<Wizard> o, też miałem potato
<Wizard> ale to już było któreś z kolei
 * winter zaczął od ubuntu 7.04
<kklimonda> Wizard: ano, 2.2 chyba
<Wizard> kklimonda: któreś z kolei moje distro
<kklimonda> Wizard: ach
<Wizard> mam jeszcze te wszystkie płytki
<kklimonda> u mnie trzecie - po RH, i instalacji Corela ;)
<Wizard> slackware 8, redhat 7
<Wizard> oo, corel to było moje pierwsze distro
<Wizard> też mam jeszcze płytkę :D
<kklimonda> pamiętam, że kupiłem linux+ z potato
<Wizard> bardzo mi się kde spodobało
<kklimonda> 6 płyt chyba
<Wizard> kklimonda: no ja też
<winter> jakie to mmiało kernele?
<Wizard> co, potato?
<winter> i rh
<Wizard> hmm, rh7.1 miał kernela 2.2, iirc
<Wizard> ale nie chce mi się teraz sprawdzać
<kklimonda> distrowatch prawdę powie
<Wizard> i kde2 i gnome1.2 na pokładzie
<kklimonda> potato miał 2.2.x
<Wizard> hmm, tam też już było kde2, nie?
<Wizard> bardzo go nie lubiłem :<
<winter> a tego
<winter> novella przjęli
<winter> przejęli
<Wizard> ta wiem
<winter> ciekawe co dalej z osuse
<Wizard> mam to gdzieś, suste to zawsze był chłam
<Wizard> suse*
<winter> może zamkną/porzucą jak oracle osola
<Wizard> ja bym się raczej spytał co z oo
<Nox1> Witajcie przed chwila instalowalem ubuntu. Dysk podzielilem tak jak opisano w poradniku. Mam 4 partycje a w Komputer jest widoczna tylko jedma. Nie wiem czy to ma tak wygladac czy cos sie nie udalo i wszystko jest na jednej partycji?  zobaczcie na to prosze http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/3815/zrzutekranuih.png
<Wizard> Nox1: siema, zobaczymy
<winter> Nox1: a wpisz sudo mount
<Wizard> cholera, instalator rhel6 startuje już 20 minut
<Wizard> nie wróży to powodzenia
<winter> albo nawet samo mount
<kklimonda> Wizard: back to the future? ;)
<Wizard> kurde, nie wiem
<Wizard> mam takiego zrypanego kompa, na którym się linuksy bootują godzinami
<Wizard> :<
<Wizard> nikt nie jest mi w stanie powiedzieć co jest nie tak
<kklimonda> lol, lenny jest wydawany na 33 płytach..
<Wizard> kklimonda: umiesz zdekompilować acpi?
<winter> cd
<Galahad> Wizard, z oo ? coś nie tak z tym projektem ?
<winter> jak by ktoś nie miał neta i ddvd
<kklimonda> Wizard: zdekompilować, czy zrozumieć? ;)
<Wizard> zdekompilować
<Wizard> zrozumieć to się nie da ;)
<kklimonda> Wizard: potrzebujesz iasl
<Wizard> dobra, nie dzisiaj
<kklimonda> Wizard: robisz zrzut, i dekompilujesz - to gdzieś w proc jest
<Wizard> kklimonda: wiem, ale nie chciało mi się manuala czytać :>
<kklimonda> /proc/acpi coś tam
<kklimonda> Wizard: a po co ci to?
<kklimonda> dostałeś jakiś crapware?
<Wizard> ta
<Wizard> komp, na którym tylko jeden system się butuje i działa jak należy
<Wizard> haiku :/
<kklimonda> nawet windows nie działa?
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: jak możesz to wyślij mi ten linki do artykułów na gg/jabber znowu
<Nerihsa> Nox1: wpisales sudo mount? wklej to co wyplul na wklej.org
<Wizard> windows działa
<Wizard> slatego podejrzewam acpi
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: bo chory jestem i czas się znajdzie na przeczytanie tego
<kklimonda> prawdopodobne
<kklimonda> próbowałeś z acpi=off czy jakoś tak?
<Wizard> no innego rozwiązania nie mam
<Wizard> jasne
<Wizard> na linuksach próbowałem wszystkiego, łącznie z własnym kernelem i gentoo
<kklimonda> hyhy
<Wizard> i jest to samo
<winter> Wizard: acpi=off, check it out
<kklimonda> z jakimś sensownym komunikatem się zatrzymuje, czy cisza?
<Wizard> winter: próbowałem, pisałem przed chwilą
<winter> no to nie acpi
<kklimonda> używa ktoś honeyd może?
<Wizard> kklimonda: najdłużej stoi na rzeczach z "upacking initramfs" i udevem
<Nox1> http://wklej.org/id/467456/
<Wizard> ale w tym gentowym kernelu wyłączyłem: acpi, moduły (!), udev
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: jesteś teraz na gg?
<Wizard> i takie coś wstaje 2 minuty
<winter> Wizard: zmień mobo
<Wizard> winter: rotfl
<winter> :->
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: zaraz, nie wiem czy transport działa
<Wizard> to jest komp, który dostałem za darmo, myślałem, że się go na coś spożytkuje
<Wizard> nie zamierzam dokładać ani grosza
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: ta, jestem
<Wizard> a tu jest wszystko Sis
<Szatan> Wizard: serwerek?
<Wizard> huh? po co mi serwerek w domu?
<winter> na firewalla/ap
<Wizard> szkoda mi kasy na prąd
<winter> i pełno innych rzeczy
<Wizard> tu jest 400W zasilacz
<Nox1> i co z tym dyskiem jest dobrze? http://wklej.org/id/467456/
<winter> Nox1: wklej na pastebin output mount i fdisk -l
<winter> i moze jeszcze free -m
<Wizard> Nox1: ecryptfs jest niedobrze
<winter> a, wklewił
<winter> wkleił
<winter> sry
<kklimonda> Nox1: wszystko ok
<winter> tak
<Nox1> fajnie :) nie znam sie dopiero zaczynam i myslalem ze bedzie widzc wszystkie partycje dzieki
<winter> Nox1: oprucz tego,. że masz ubuntu
<winter> oprócz*
<Nox1> co nie rozumiem? "oprócz tego,. że masz ubuntu"
<winter> dowiesz się i doświadczysz kilku rzeczy to pewenie zmienisz distro
<winter> zazwyczaj tak jest
<Nerihsa> taka ironia mala
<Nox1> na jaka ubuntu podobno jest najlatwiejszy i przyjazny
<Galahad> linuxmint pclinuxos są przyjazne :D
<Nerihsa> i dobrze.
<Nerihsa> bo niektorzy uwazaja ubuntu za taka viste wsrod linuxow i probuja sie dowartosciowac uzywajac innych pro distro.
<Galahad> ubuntu potrafi gromadzić ludzi woku tematu Linuksa ^^
<Nox1> lepiej teraz zmienie zanim nie mam programow poinstalowanych
<kklimonda> Nox1: dlaczego zmienić chcesz?
<Nerihsa> Nox1: nic nie zmieniaj
<Nox1> ok
<winter> bo mu przepowiedziałem przyszłość
<winter> i chciałby ominąć krok pierwszy
<winter> am i right?
<Galahad> niee... moim zdaniem powinno się zaczynać od gentoo albo archa ...wtedy można docenic ubuntu :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> O!
<Enlik> A tam, nie trzeba Gentoo czy Archa, są też inne dystrybucje „bliżej Ubuntu”
<winter> początkujący rozbije się o instalator/proces instalacji
<kklimonda> winter: jak się ktoś rozbije o instalator Ubuntu, to rozbije się o każdy instalator.
<winter> mówię o archu i gentoo :-P
<winter> bo była o nich mowa
<Nox1> gentoo to nie dla mnie czytalem instrukcje imstalacji
<Enlik> O, to jest rozwiazanie: nie rozbije się o instalator dystrybucji, ktora instalatora nie ma
<Enlik> solvd
<winter> o instalator ubuntu ciężko się rozbić, trzeba być wyjątkowo uzdolnionym do tego
<winter> btw podoba mi się instalator Z 10.10
<winter> część danych podaje się już podczas instalacji softu
<Nerihsa> czy jest tam mozliwosc odhaczania pakietow?
<winter> nie
<winter> to ubuntu :-P
<winter> nawet w alternate nie ma
<Nerihsa> wlasnie nie moge zrozumiec. czemu nie dodadza tego? jako tryb opcjonalny, "dla ekspertow"
<Nerihsa> tylko instalowc kombajn i potem porzadkowac
<Enlik> Pewnie dlatego, ze instalka ubuntu nie ma pakietow jako pakietow, lecz rozpakowane
<kklimonda> Nerihsa: dla ekspertów jest alternate cd
<Enlik> Takie bylo wyjasnienie mniej wiecej, dlaczego takiej opcni nie ma w Sabayonie
<Enlik> Albo Mini
<Nerihsa> sabayon to nie je debian/ubuntu ;o
<winter> ten alternate to taki uproszczony do minimum instalator debiana
<Enlik> Nerihsa: ale o to samo sie tu rozchodzi
<Enlik> Tak sądzę
<winter> kklimonda: alterante nie jest dla ekspertów ale dla ludzi którym nie rusza tryb graficzny z livecd
<Enlik> Hm, Alternate coś tam miala, czego normalna nie miała... LVM?
<kklimonda> winter: aby tryb graficzny nie ruszył to trzeba chyba wyciągnąć kartę grafiki z kompa
<Enlik> kklimonda: albo mieć 256 MB RAM-u
<winter> i tu się mylisz
<kklimonda> winter: przy bootowaniu można zaznaczyć parę opcji, plus jeszcze parę dopisać.
<winter> czasem i tak nie chce
<kklimonda> winter: można docisnąć instalator do tego by odpalał się w trybie vesa.
<winter> na moim 8letnim lap[ku nie chciał
<kklimonda> winter: oja, ale ja nie mówię o sprzęcie z poprzedniej epoki ;)
<winter> czarny ekran i tyle, nawet splasha nie było
<winter> kklimonda: dlaczego, działa :-P
<winter> może słabszy ale pracuje
<winter> przydaje mi się jak cholera imo
<winter> s/imo//
<kklimonda> winter: bo pod taki sprzęt się nie pisze programów i tak. Trudno oczekiwać by dzisiejsze rozwiązania na nim działały.
<winter> dlatego użyłem na nim alternate i śmiga :-P
<winter> ale i tak zmienię na archa jak będę miał chwilkę
<winter> dłuższą
<Enlik> Przy okazji, spostrzeżenie takie: teraz „wszystko” na Linuksa robią asynchronicznie... i jak komputer jest za wolny to nie jest, że się powoli włącza, ale nie uruchomi sie parę rzeczy, bo, za przeproszeniem, timeout
<Enlik> (nie odebrano odpowiedzi, możliwe przyczyny, coś tam, timeout, coś tam...)
<Enlik> I weź tu bądź mądry i odpalaj na dwóch megahercach!
<bikstopa> haha, egipcjanie power - chcieli odciac net, to wylaczyli DNSy :D
<Enlik> Nie tylko chyba
<winter> wyłączyć dns? zawsze można podać jakieś z innego kraju na sztywno
<foreste> egipt nice ;P
<kklimonda> bikstopa: nie tylko
<bikstopa> ta
<winter> jak resztas działa no mały problem
<foreste> ludzie odwazni
<bikstopa> potem wpadli na zakaz rozglaszania prefixow BGP :D
<Enlik> Swoją drogą, komorki też blokują
<bikstopa> ale 1 pomysl, dnsy byl genialny ;d
<kklimonda> bikstopa: w ten sposób odcinasz dostęp do internetu dla 90% użytkowników
<foreste> egpcianie sa dobrzy
<foreste> walcza o swoje prawa
<kklimonda> foreste: zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie
<kklimonda> burzyć jest bardzo łatwo
<foreste> polacy powinni tez w sytuacji fastalnej tak samo zrobic jak przed 89r
<winter> tutaj już nie ma powodów do powstania
<winter> polska jest teraz spokojna
<foreste> narazie nie ;d
<foreste> ale jak pis byl to i to bylo ;d
<Galahad> wywrotowcy jak zwykle opuścili kraj ;F
<winter> polacy na sibie bluzgają na onecie zamiast organizować rozruchy
<kklimonda> a po co rozruchy? dobrze jest
<winter> no właśnie otym mówię
<kklimonda> żarło jest. igrzyska są.
<Galahad> taaa byle do 2012
<kklimonda> byle do wyborów
<Galahad> i tka koniec świata wiec po co sie szarpać nei rozumiem egipcjan i grecji
<Galahad> :D
<winter> tam jest inaczej
<foreste> kklimonda:  nie bedzie euro 2012r
<foreste> przynajmniej u nas
<Galahad> a iech nie będzie wazne żę stadiony są :D
<kklimonda> foreste: ale to już po wyborach
<Galahad> może wkońcu wybiorą korwina
<Enlik> Tja
<winter> jasne
<Galahad> potrzeba jest jakas nowiutka oczyszczajaca układy siła ktora jest biedna i potrzebuje stanowisk :D
<kklimonda> Korwin to się nadaje do pisania felietonów i grania w brydża
<winter> gra w brydża?
<Galahad> e tam korwin ma fajne pomysły ale na polskie realia zbyt nowoczesne
<Galahad> zmiana flagi np :D
<kklimonda> Galahad: fajne pomysły?
<winter> tak, totalna inwigilacja internetu by upr
<Enlik> Zmiana flagi? … :/
<winter> super
<kklimonda> Galahad: przecież to co on głosi to czysta teoria
<Galahad> kiedy mówił a co sie okazuje że polska nie jest tak zintegrowana jakeiś ślaskei zwiazki sie robią ....
<winter> korwin srorwin
<Galahad> a tak nowa flaga nowe państwo zupełnie inaczej ^^
<kklimonda> Galahad: no ale jedno to mówić, a coś zupełnie innego wziąść się i zacząć wdrażać swoje pomysły w życie.
<Nerihsa> flaga... w ksztalcie muszki?
<Galahad> kklimonda, o tak wąłsnei widać po naszych co robią :>
<kklimonda> Galahad: no ale to co on by chciał zrobić, skończyłoby się anarchią i wyjściem do władzy następnej mafii
<Galahad> tak im sie nudzi że sami nie mogą sobie znaleźć miejsca ...zupęłnie nei musża nic robić tylko wdrażać przepisy ue a tymczasem nawet tego nei potrafia dokończyć doh
<kklimonda> Galahad: upr ma chyba ciągle ten sam program wyborczy co 10 lat temu - szkoda, że już się nie da go zrealizować (bo na przykład prywatyzacja, z której chcieli finansować emerytury, już się właściwie skończyła)
<Galahad> kklimonda, no to oczywiste a czeo oczekiwałeś ? było by jak zwykle .... :>
<Nerihsa> upr dojdzie do wladzy jak juz nic nie bedzie sie dalo zrobic
<Galahad> nie nie jak dopuszcza do tv :D
<kklimonda> Galahad: no więc nawet jak upr dojdzie do władzy, to skąd wiadomo, że będą lepsi?
<Galahad> wszystko możńa wypromować
<kklimonda> Galahad: pomijając już wszystko inne to są zupełni amatorzy w sferach politycznych.
<Galahad> kklimonda, ja nie wiem czy bedą lepsi nawet podejrzewam że bedą tacy sami
<Galahad> kklimonda, no i a nasz sejm to jak wygląda ?
<Galahad> jest szef wysyła info co robić a reszta jest pracownikami
<Galahad> prosty algorytm postępowania typu "co tam mamy na dzisiaj" zeby pokazać się z jaknajlepszej strony :D i ile to kosztuje i czy sie opłaci
<Galahad> np ile kosztuje kreowanie wizerunku prezydenta :D
<kklimonda> Galahad: ale argument "wszscy już byli, teraz czas na nas" to jest godny leppera ;)
<Galahad> kklimonda, to tylko znaczy że maja jakiś słabiutki może nawet chałpniczy spowób promocji że nie am im kto porządnego hasła wymyśleć :>
<Galahad> ludzie się łapią na marketing i to bardzo
<Galahad> a im lepszy droższy tym skuteczniejszy
<Galahad> skąd my to znamy heheh :> są pewne firmy co potrafią wymyślać hasła i od razu mają zysk
<bikstopa> kklimonda: mowisz o dnsach?
<kklimonda> bikstopa: tak
<kklimonda> Galahad: no ale UPR nawet programu dobrego i aktualnego nie ma, hasła im nie pomogą.
<kklimonda> Galahad: tzn. pomogą dostać się do sejmuj, nie "zmienić Polskę"
<Galahad> kklimonda, a łudzisz się że zmiana polski bedzei inaczej wygladać jak zmiana ludzi na stanowiskach ? :>
<Nerihsa> ktora partia jest obecnie liberalna? oprocz UPR i "PO"
<Nerihsa> bo patrze na testy polityczne, dobre sa ale nieaktualne
<kklimonda> Galahad: nie - ale nie łudzę się, że UPR ma rozwiązanie na nasze problemy.
<Galahad> kklimonda, ja tak nei tweirdze przecież w życiu jest wszystko logiczne : chcemy drogi - ok =podatki, chcemy służbę zdrowia -ok=podatki :>
<ari-tczew> ja na PO już więcej nie zagłosuję
<bialy663> nie ma na co głosować
<termi> może PJN?
<winter> ppp
<Galahad> ja głosuje na niszowe partie i jak na razie nie żałuje :> spełniam obowiazek wobec ojczyzny i jednocześnie nie biorę udziłu w przepychankach :>
<ari-tczew> termi: oszalał? kopia PiS
<termi> to było joke :)
<ari-tczew> ja chyba wybiore SLD
<termi> ja poza Po nie widze na kogo głosować
<Galahad> no to co co sie stanie omg :> mała nowa  partia
<termi> SLD z millerem
<termi> i tymi innymii czerownymi
<termi> w życiu
<termi> prawda jset taka że nie ma nikogo poza Po
<ari-tczew> ja podziekuje już  PiS i PO, zresztą te oby dwie partie to jeden pies
<Galahad> jak nie ma :D
<termi> no to na kogo
<termi> poza tym
<ari-tczew> termi: ale jesteś naiwny, bez urazy
<termi> wolę wybrać mniejsze zło
<Galahad> cokolwiek tylko nie oni o jest ok nawet samoobrona o ile jest :D
<termi> jak nie zagłosujemy na Po to wygra ten jeb.. PIS
<termi> to juz wole to Po od Pisu
<ari-tczew> dymają cię w tyłek równo - podatki, brak remontów
<ari-tczew> to jest komedia - podwyższają podatki i odwołują remonty
<Galahad> termi ale co to ma za znaczenei ? ja róznicy nie widzę :>
<ari-tczew> coś tu jest nie halo
<termi> Galahad chcesz za premiera Kaczuszke?
<Galahad> to że pis był krócej nei znaczy zę przez reszte lat nie robił by tegosamego :D
<termi> co sadzi farmazony 3po3
<kklimonda> termi: Tusk też sadzi farmazony
<termi> no tak
<ari-tczew> teraz jeszcze wasz kochany Tusk wam zabierze OFE i zostaniecie niedługo z gołą dupą a rudy bedzie sie smiać
<termi> ale z całym szacunkiem tusk dla mnie lepszy od kaczki
<Galahad> bo wyższy i przystojniejszy
<Galahad> kwaśnieski był najlepszy bo najprzysojniejszy :D
<termi> ari-tczew czym sie zajmujezs na codzien?
<termi> ze sie zapytam?
<ari-tczew> pierdzeniem w stołek a co to ma do rzeczy?
<kklimonda> termi: czy lepszy - to taki wybór między ojcem chrzestnym mafii a guru sekty. Obaj są równie źli, tylko z innych powodów - ostatecznie wybiera się tego, którego lepiej pokazują media. A media ciągle na PO stawiają.
<Dreadlish> media -------------------------- ludzie
<Dreadlish> taka jest przepaść czasem
<Galahad> tak
<Galahad> a najgorsze zę ludize łapią sie na to na cały ten marketing
<kklimonda> Galahad: nie mają alternatywnych źródeł wiedzy.
<Galahad> zamaist ogladać discavery albo instalować linuksy ;) to ogladają wiadomości polityczne :D
<ari-tczew> ja już się nasłuchałem nawet teorii, że Kaczor z Tuskiem to dobre kumple są poza kamerami :]
<Galahad> kklimonda, dlatego internet to zło bo im wiecej internetu tym mózgi bardzie jwolne cieżko je się programuje
<Galahad> i kasta polityczna coraz cześciej atakuje ta wolność
<Galahad> wczeraj/czy tez przed wczoraj w egipcje był przełom
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: w ich przypadku to akurat nieprawda, ale dużo polityków "niższego szczebla", po zejściu z anteny, przestaje pluć i krzyczeć na oponentów, i normalnie z nimi rozmawiają.
<Galahad> znajdą sie naśladowcy ...
<ari-tczew> u nas za parę lat byloby to samo, ale polakom po prostu nie chce się nawet protestować
<kklimonda> do protestów potrzebna jest jakaś iskra.
<kklimonda> poczekamy jeszcze parę lat
<termi> :)
<kklimonda> upadnie zus, albo coś
<Galahad> ari-tczew, no tak bo zaweidziony jest naród ...bo po co były te rewolucje jak jest cieżko jak było a w meijsce starych panów pojawili sei nowi ?
<kklimonda> albo przekroczymy próg zadłużenia
<kklimonda> i protesty się zaczną.
<ari-tczew> +1 ^^
<Galahad> kto ejst bogaty ano ten kto przejoł w pore majatki po padnietym systemie :>
<ari-tczew> rudy zeżre teraz OFE na ZUS a ZUS i tak piznie prędzej czy poźniej
<Enlik> Albo do tego czasu spoleczenstwo bedzie tak zinwigilowane, że sie nie zaczną
<kklimonda> Galahad: problemem jest właśnie to, że lekko już nie będzie
<kklimonda> Galahad: ale nam, jako europejczykom, brakuje perspektywy, którą mają azjaci na przykład.
<Galahad> tak kklimonda  własnei o tym pisze korwin w najnowszym felietonie :D heheheh
<kklimonda> Galahad: oni tam potrafią planować na pokolenia swojej rodziny
<Galahad> bo azjaci maja inna perspektywe
<kklimonda> pierwsze pokolenie zmiata ulice, drugie pracuje na budowach, a trzecie albo czwarte idzie na studia.
<Galahad> oni patrza od strony "nas" a my europejczycy z perspektywy "Ja"
<Galahad> tam szanuje sie ludzi którzy potrafia poświcec sie dla rodziny
<Galahad> a u nas w europie liczy sie indywidualizm to kim ty ejsteś co dal siebie upolowąłeś czyli egoizm
<Galahad> poduczyęłm sie troche na discavery :D
<kklimonda> no więc pozostaje uczyć się mandaryńskiego
<Galahad> np tak iprzykład matka w europie pyta dziecko które płatki bedzei jadło na śnaidanie zeby od małego kształtować indywidualizm....matka w azji nie pyta ale podaje odrazu te które uwarza za najlepsze ...
<Galahad> ^^
<Galahad> uważa*
<ari-tczew> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR3H-j089gc
<Galahad> mi sie podoba japonia :D nie wiem dlaczego przecież to świry :D
<ari-tczew> jakoś gospodarka im się kreci
 * ari-tczew idzie na kolacje
<Galahad> hmm ..."jakoś" ...japonia przez kulture mi sie podoba nei gospodarke bo japonia ma coraz wieksze problemy :>
<Galahad> coraz więcej "biedoty z ipodami":D
<Nerihsa> jak kulture japonii widzisz przez pryzmat anime to sie nie dziwie
<kklimonda> Galahad: z jakiego filmu ten wycinek?
<Galahad> prawdziwe dane o ubustwie są tajone ...a czesto beidny w japonii znaczy ktoś kto ma sie w co ubrać ma telefon dostep do mediów ale nie ma z czego odkładać na przyszłość
<Galahad> kklimonda, ?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: z jakiego filmu to wycinek?
<kklimonda> Galahad: źle spojrzałem :)
<Galahad> a ok .....
<Galahad> no powineinem wiedzieć :D
<syngress> Galahad: czyli taki skośny Polak ? buty ma - na paliwo do samochodu za kredyt starczy - tyle ..
<Galahad> w końcu ogladam discavery :D
<Galahad> tak cos w ten deseń tylko że ich tma jest weicej i dlateo sa tacy "bogaci"
<Galahad> ja kwidzisz polaków na chodzniku jak idą to dodaj 4 osoby do kazdgo to ejst japonia :D
<Galahad> tymczasem ich długo rośnie i to gwałtownie ....
<Galahad> do tego maja probelmy z silną walutą (kurcze ja ich naprawde lubie)
<Galahad> a nie weim czemu bo powinienem jako Polak traktować ich jak nazistów :D
<syngress> no już już , dobre pornosy robią - i to wystarczy
<Nerihsa> ale cenzurowane
<Nerihsa> ~~
<syngress> Nerihsa: nie wszystkie na szczęście ..
<Galahad> :D
<Galahad> a jak kiedyś pytali japonke w tv czy chciała by wrócić do japonii z polski to powiedziała ze nie :D
<syngress> widocznie u Liroy'a grała :D
<Galahad> chyba chodziło jej o prawo
<foreste> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1898223.html#9080683?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4l6upfb> (at www.elektroda.pl)
<syngress> i lewo na 100%
<Galahad> jest ścisk dużo ludu to i prawo wyżyłowane człowiek jest jak robot nie wolno tego nei wolno tamtego :D
<Galahad> a u nas jest prawo ale jak nikt nie patrzy to można :D
<Galahad> a jak patrzy to sie smaruje :D
<syngress> no .... a u Liroy'a mogla polykac, pluc, wszystkie dziury - szpagat, salto .. Miala konto, karte kredytowa, nikt jej nie sledzil :D
<syngress> i ponad wszystko - nikt nic nie cenzurowal
<foreste> ide pobawic sie androidem :P
<Galahad> to tak na niego mówisz  ... ;D
<syngress> hehehe
<Galahad> プシェメック :D
<foreste> na emulatorze :P
<Nerihsa> przemek?
<Galahad> :D
<Galahad> Nerihsa, znasz japoński ?
<Nerihsa> google translate
<jacekowski> kklimonda: polska jest za bardzo cywilizowanym narodem zeby zrobili takie cos jak egipcjanie albo inne araby
<Nerihsa> hobbystycznie umiem nieco hiragane i katakane przeczytac
<Galahad> nie ma co trudny język
<Galahad> co dzeinne 1h i za 5 lat będzie dobrze :D
<Nerihsa> nie no podobniez gramatycznie nie taki zly i bardziej naturalny
<Galahad> Nerihsa, tak miło sie go słucha ....ale lepiej waśnei przez japończyka być uczonym :>
<Galahad> może jakiegoś przygarne :D
<Galahad> to nara ....sajo nara "D
<manishe> siema
<czester> Siema banda.
<jacekowski> czester: a ty jeszcze zyjesz
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> brnoc
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: nie wiem, Korwin Mikke miał to na tablicy na facebooku
<jacekowski> a w katowicach cos z tym dworcem maja zamiar zrobic
<jacekowski> bo wyburzyli
<jacekowski> i co tam teraz bedzie?
<foreste> buduja nowy
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-23
<m477> ale mnie probilo ;d
<Clarnist> chyba tego nie zrobie
<avalan> mogłeś biblioteki allegro do tego użyć
<m477> wat
<Wizard> em, widzę, że ty na połowie ircnetu siedzisz
<Blondyn> :d
<Wizard> Blondyn, co się cieszysz?
<Blondyn> witaj Wizard ..cieszę się że żyje i cię widzę :D i że protest jest
<Wizard> protest?
<ChaosEngine> ktos z wawy idzie jutro  na protest?
<ChaosEngine> anty-ACTA
<Wizard> idźcie
<Wizard> i tak nic nie wskóracie
<Blondyn> ja jestem za acta :D
<Blondyn> xD
<ChaosEngine> ciekawe czy bedzie jak 11 listopada ;-)
<ChaosEngine> i czy bedzie dym :-)
<Wizard> ta, już widzę, jak linuksowe pryszczole robią dym
<ChaosEngine> wojna miedzy uzytkownikami linuksa i windowsa
<ChaosEngine> flame IRL
<Wizard> przyjdzie ich 15, w okularach i szalikach "załóż, bo zmarzniesz!"
<ChaosEngine> s/flame/flame war/
<Blondyn> raczej pomiędzy piratami a nie piratami :F
<Wizard> i żaden nie będzie miał transparentu, bo nikt nie ma takiej wielkoformatowej drukarki przecież
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> tak naprawdę, to ludzie mogą samochody palić, a rząd i tak to podpisze
<Wizard> cieszcie się, że to nie PiS rządzi, bo wtedy byśmy nawet nie wiedzieli, że to podpisano
<Blondyn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0QfVDebLFg :D
<Wizard> a tak, to rząd jeszcze stwarza pozory, że się zastanawiają
<Wizard> ale i tak podpiszą, pieprzone dupowłazy USA
<Wizard> :(
<Blondyn> Wizard: ale pomyśl czy nie lepiej dla Linuksa było by żeby to przeszło ?
<Wizard> linuksowi to już nic nie pomoże
<Blondyn> gdyby nagle zniknęło piractwo ludze musieli by Linuksy wdrażac :D
<Wizard> zniszczyłeś mnie poziomem
<Blondyn> popularność wzrosła by i firmy zaczeły by produkować pod Linuksa installki
<Blondyn> no i pomyśl o proteście: "Używam Linuksa zamiast Window$a" :D
<Wizard> tak, a złotowłose krasawice sypałyby kwiaty przed adminami idącymi do serwerowni
<Wizard> i machały im chustkami
<Blondyn> :D
<Blondyn> no jak sie nie zmusi ludzi to nic nie zrobią :D
<Blondyn> komuno wróć :D
<Wizard> zacznij od krasawic, z tego wszystkiego to jest chyba najprostsze i najbardziej prawdopodobne
<Blondyn> CAŁA NADZIEJA W PINGPONG UJU
<Blondyn> :d
<Blondyn> pewnie gdybym do niego napisał to przysłał by krasawic ze 100 :D
<Blondyn> http://tinyurl.com/76hbtc2 hehehhe krasawice :D
<Wizard> ta..
<Blondyn> jeszcze pare latek i w UE będzie tak samo :D
<Blondyn> ....hmm a jakby poprosił anarchistów to by zrobili zadymę w szczytnym celu :D
<Wizard> wino wino, wino za karę!
<Voldenet> powiedzieć wam kawał o moim penisie?
<Voldenet> albo nie
<Voldenet> jest za długi
<Blondyn> :D
<Blondyn> nieszkodzi mam czas hehehhehe
<Blondyn> xD
<Voldenet> hehehehehehehhehehehehehehehehehhehehe
<Voldenet> tee he he he he hehehe hehe~~
<Blondyn> ;)
<Voldenet> mam do zrobienia backup 20 gigabajtów danych i do dyspozycji pendrive'a 2G
<Voldenet> znacie jakiś dobry algorytm kompresji?
<lisu> Voldenet: podłącz siec, udostepnij zasób, poczekaj pare minut, skopiowane
<Voldenet> komp z którego mam skopiować nie ma karty sieciowej
<Voldenet> a kabelek do dysku jest przyklejony z obu stron
<Voldenet> już wiem
<Voldenet> odpalę to jako nieskompresowany film 4:2:2
<Voldenet> nagram kamerą z komórki
<Blondyn> nagraj na pena linuksa live odepnij dysk przenieś danie :D
<Szatan> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/396038_10150551841950340_332030485339_8879275_905099539_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7vvu872> (at a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<Blondyn> cholera muszę zmienić hasło do wifi .... na 1 2 3 4 5 :D admin to zbyt oczywiste
<shpaq> mornin'
<Blondyn> marlin :d
<Wizard> boże, mówicie, że windows 7 jest dobry? ja mówię, żę to chłam
<Wizard> "słońca promień też zabłysnął, uda się na ławce przysnąć"
<sysek> Wizard: tylko mac os !
<Wizard> ehe
<Voldenet> Wizard: zapomniałeś argumentów
<Pechowiec> witam
<matti__> hej
<Wizard> Pechowiec, cześć
<Pechowiec> Wizard: jak tam?
<Wizard> dobrze
<Wizard> udaję, że się znam, oni udają, że mi płacą ;P
<Pechowiec> Wizard: priv?
<Wizard> k
<grek_> ubuntu 12.04 ma byc tez na arm ?
<grek_> na ta architekture ? gdzirs mi sie obilo o uszy ze bedzie od 12.04 wychodzila wersja na procki arm,
<grek_> koles z ekoore co tablety robia mowi ze ich tqablety z< ubuntu sa na x86 dlatego sa drogie
<Wizard> grek_, jest port ubuntu na arm
<Wizard> nawet na różne army
 * Wizard ma takie coś
<Wizard> dokładniej omap4
<julek> Wizard: ale ty jestes dziwakiem, ktory uzywa kde1, wiec sie nie liczy;)
<grek_> acha to nie wiem co koles mowi,
<grek_> http://www.ekoore.com/shop/lang-it/29-tablet-pc-perl.html
<julek> dla mas nie ma... czesc tak btw;)
<grek_> sa na intel atom koles mowi ze na armie byl by 2 razy tanszy
<Wizard> cześć julek
<Wizard> nie używam kde1
<Wizard> ja tylko sobie kiedyś zrobiłem port na gcc4, żeby zobaczyć, jak się czuję w c++
<Voldenet> grek_: łe, tutaj perl w nazwie, a to normalne ubuntu jest
<Voldenet> rozczarowany jestem
<grek_> no ja zachwycony ale 2 k nie dam
<grek_> zagadalem do nich koles powiedzial ze pomysla zeby zrobic tanszy
<Voldenet> tablety są porażką w użyteczności
<grek_> zalezy dla kogo
<grek_> mi sie przydal bardzo
<Voldenet> dotykowa klawiatura: nie poircujesz, nie poprogramujesz
<julek> ja bym wolal netbooka
<grek_> bo nie po to mi on
<grek_> mam laptopa a to potrzebuje do podlgaddu video i paru drobiazgow
<BlessJah> Voldenet: zalezy dla kogo
<grek_> do czego sprawdza sie idealnie
<Voldenet> hm, może
<grek_> nowe pomysly sa ok, kupilem  tez tego kompa allinone - ze w monitorze komp - dell
<grek_> one bardzo ladnie dziala
<grek_> na ubuntu :)
<Voldenet> już laptop jest irytujący w obsłudze i średnio użyteczny
<grek_> nawet dotykowa matryca 22 cale
<grek_> dlatego do pracy tego allinone wziolem - jest w miare przenosci a wielki
<grek_> 1920x1080 - tak mozna pracowac
<grek_> a 1 kabelek i przenosisz gdzie chcesz
<BlessJah> grek_: klawka po bluetooth?
<grek_> nie
<grek_> rqadiowa zwykle radio z mediona :) nie bylow zestawie bo tanszy model wziolem z przewodowa
<grek_> za 30 zl klawiatura + mysz 2ghz smiga pieknie
<BlessJah> co to znaczy radiowa?
<BlessJah> bo bluetooth to tez radio
<julek> bluetooth to nie radio?
<grek_> radio
<grek_> ale blututh to protokul jak wifi
<julek> heh
<grek_> to jest made in medion - komunikuje sie ze swoim dedykowanym odbiornikiem
<BlessJah> boli
<grek_> a nie wykrywane jest jako blutotht
<julek> grek_: to co to jest ten "protokul"?
<grek_> to sposob komunikacji wifi tio tez bluetoth ? przeciez to tez radio
<julek> nie uzywaj pojec, ktorych nie rozumiesz:)
<BlessJah> grek_: ba, ten sam zakres czestotliwosci :D
<grek_> chyba ty nie rozumiesz
<julek> czym sie rozni protokol bluetooth od protokolu w mikrofalowce?
<BlessJah> grek_: chyba twoja stara
<grek_> sa klawiatury bluetoth
<grek_> i sa radiowe nie blutoth - jak tego nie rozumiesz to trudno
<julek> ale co to jest "protokul"?
<julek> plyta cd to tez protokol?
<BlessJah> julek: w sumie... jakby to przerobic, to moznaby mikrofalowka zaklocic albo wstrzyknac pakiety do dowolnej sieci
<grek_> jak cos jest blutoth to jest uniwersalne kazde urzadzenie z obsluga bedzie ja widziec
<grek_> jak ma dedykowany odbiornik to bedzie widziec to ktore ma wlozony odbiornik to ze cos dziala na jakiejs czestotliwosci to nie znaczy ze tak samo sie nazywa
<julek> wtyczka rj45 tez jest protokolem?
<BlessJah> grek_: wiesz, ze to "radio" tez jest protokolem?
<grek_> np. mam aparature 2,4 Ghz do modeli - to znaczy ze jest wifi ? wg ciebie chyba tak
<grek_> "_
<grek_> :)\
<BlessJah> julek: 8P8C nie rj45
<julek> ale co to jest protokol?
<grek_> nie wiem do czego dazycie i czego nie rozumiecie w tym ze nie wsystkie urzdzenia radiowe sa bluetoth
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> lol
<Voldenet> ktoś tu myli warstwy osi
<BlessJah> mikrofalowka sterowana po bluetooth
<Voldenet> nazywając złącza protokołami
<Voldenet> ja pierdolę chłopie
<julek> Voldenet: nie przeszkadzaj, wlasnie usilujemy poznac wersje grek_
<Voldenet> a
<grek_> blutoth to "technologia"
<Voldenet> ok
<Voldenet> ale i tak fejspalm
<grek_> ogolnie mowiac
<Voldenet> nie udawaj greka, gadaj co wiesz
<julek> otworzyles wikipedie?
<grek_> wiec nie wiem czego nie rozumiecie mam klawiature radiowa - na pytanie czy bluetoth mowie ze nie bo tak jest
<julek> ale my nie o to pytamy
<julek> powiedziales, ze bluetooth i wifi to protokoly
<m477> witam z rana :)
<julek> wiec co to jest ten protokol?
<m477> pysiaczki
<julek> m477: ogladalez "zolty szalik"?
<grek_> "Standard Bluetooth określa wiele protokołów, pogrupowanych w warstwy. Struktura warstw nie odpowiada żadnemu znanemu modelowi (OSI, TCP/IP, 802). IEEE prowadzi prace nad zmodyfikowaniem systemu Bluetooth, aby dopasować go do modelu określonego standardem 802."
<julek> *to z to literowka
<grek_> dobra biore sie do pracy
<m477> julek:  ogladalem
<m477> lajtowo
<julek> grek_: pracujesz jako informatyk?
<grek_> a cos taki ciekawy
<julek> tak tylko pytam, jesli juz mowisz o pracy
<TheNumb> julek: w grecji się nie pracuje <:
<grek_> nie tzn zalezy co rozumiesz przez informatyk , zajmuje sie kodzeniem i innymi zeczami
<Voldenet> w grecji bierzesz kredyt jak potrzebujesz pieniędzy
<Voldenet> po co praca od razu
<grek_> dokladnie
<julek> TheNumb: siedzi na socjalu za twoje pieniadze i popisuje sie grecka wiedza informatyczna;)
<TheNumb> julek: już ostrzę widły.
<grek_> sorki ale na socjalu to raczej nie, nigdy nie bylem nawet na chrobowym wiec nie trafiles jak juz to wiele osob siedzi za moje pieniadze
<julek> grek_: pracujesz w informatyce, czy nie?
<grek_> tak
<TheNumb> grek_: współudział?
<grek_> napisalem ze zajmuje sie tez kodzeniem
<grek_> tak
<grek_> jak jest potrzeba
<TheNumb> grek_: wystawiłeś ich i zwiałeś z kasą?
<Voldenet> zaprogramujesz mi mikser?
<grek_> TheNumb: zlodzej wszedzie widzi zlodzieji
<TheNumb> grek_: bez j
<julek> grek_: znasz pascala?
<grek_> to zbyt prywatne pytanie
<TheNumb> julek: ten co gotował/gotuje w tv?
<Voldenet> ja znam pascala
<Voldenet> kocham pascala prawie tak mocno jak bicie po jajach
<elbow> witam, może mi ktoś powedzeć czemu mi sound juicer nie hula? http://pastebin.com/3WCb0dhT
<Voldenet> bo zepsułeś
<elbow> aha, no tak:)
<julek> ponieważ narusza ochronę pamięci [solved]
<Voldenet> bug w programie
<elbow> jak to naprawić? reinstall nie pomaga?
<Voldenet> zgłoś buga i czekaj aż naprawią :D
<Voldenet> albo weź źródła i sobie napraw, co za problem
<julek> zgodnie z linusowa zasada: jak ci nie pasuje, to napisz se sam lepiej
<julek> ale z nas chamy:)
<TheNumb> i prostaki
<julek> kanal wsparcia...:P
<elbow> jakbym sie znał to bym se napisał chętnie:p ale serio, da sie coś zrobić czy nic?
<TheNumb> elbow: nie wiadomo™
<TheNumb> elbow: nikt tego nie używa <:
<elbow> LOL
<julek> elbow: zainstaluj sobie jakis grip
<julek> czy cos innego
<julek> apt-cache search ripper
<elbow> grip? ok:)
<TheNumb> rubyripper
<julek> ripperx
<Ozil2> dvdripper
<Ozil2> xD
<julek> w linuksie znajdziesz setki innych niedzialajacych programow, po co zajmowac sie jednym?
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> tyle ripperów
<Voldenet> abcde, asunder
<TheNumb> rubyripper działa i jest ok ;p
<Voldenet> te z wcześniej
<julek> w duke 3d byl niezawodny ripper
<TheNumb> julek: Jack the Ripper też
<BlessJah> john?
<Voldenet> john też
<Voldenet> tyle że jack ostrzej brał się za robotę
<elbow> ech http://pastebin.com/Q0Gee2Tp co robić?
<julek> wampir z bytomia
<Voldenet> elbow: /pacefalm
<julek> musisz zdjac blokade
<Wizard> co?
<Voldenet> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:aheck/ppa
<julek> rm -rf /var/lock/../../*
<Voldenet> sudo apt-get update
<Wizard> jak mu nie pomagacie, to go przynajmniej nie zbijajcie z tropu
<Voldenet> sudo apt-get install rubyripper-gtk
<Wizard> Voldenet, ostrzeż go jeszcze, że ppa przeważnie rozjebują system w przysłowiowe 3 dupy
<elbow> dobra, juz nie wiem kto z was mnie w wała robi
<Wizard> elbow, właściwie nikt
<elbow> to o co chodzi?
<Wizard> po prostu nie ma tego w repo ubuntu i tyle - bywa
<Voldenet> Wizard: ppa rozwala system?
<Voldenet> nie wiem, nie używam ubuntu i ppa
<Wizard> Voldenet, rzadko kiedy testuje to ktoś poza autorem ppa
<Wizard> a często ppa podmieniają systemowe paczki
<Voldenet> no cóż, bywa
<julek> elbow: wez ten ripperx
<Wizard> więc, elbow, poszukaj sobie ppa z tym czymś i na własne ryzyko zainstaluj, albo sobie postaw ze źródeł
<TheNumb> Ja używałem rubyrippera, ale na Archu <:
<Wizard> oh oh
<TheNumb> elbow: instaluj z ppa ;p
<julek> TheNumb: jestes pr0
<TheNumb> julek: aj noł aj noł.
<elbow> ok, idzie ripperx
<Wizard> julek, btw, jak zdrówko?
<julek> hmm... zdrowko?
<Wizard> można pm?
<julek> prosz...
<Pechowiec> o, julek czesc
<elbow> serdecznie polecam http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5803379/ :D
<TheNumb> pehapowiec (:
<julek> Pechowiec: o/
<julek> Pechowiec: wyszukalem ci dobry programik: powloka fish
<Pechowiec> :O
<TheNumb> julek: z kde?
<julek> Pechowiec: fajna, polecam zamiast bash
<Pechowiec> a zamias zsh? :D
<Pechowiec> nie no ogarne bo wyglada ciekawie
<Voldenet> lol, fish
<Pechowiec> kupował ktos dzis rzeczpospolita?
<Wizard> fish jest fajny
<Voldenet> ja tam wolę basha
<Wizard> co kto nie lubi
<Voldenet> czystego, gołego basha
<Voldenet> taka perwersja
<Wizard> gołego
<Wizard> i wszystko jasne
<Voldenet> :}
<Pechowiec> bo nie wiem czy ma sens odpalac auto
<Filar> a czy kiedykolwiek był sens odpalać auto dla rzepy?
<Pechowiec> antyvirus jest i mi głowe susza
<Filar> zapominasz, że siedzisz na kanale ubuntu :P
<Filar> tu się nikt nie przejmuje antywirusami
<Pechowiec> niektorzy maja 2 os
<Pechowiec> lub 3
<Pechowiec> lub 140 +
<Pechowiec> :)
<Wizard> linuksa, freebsd i haiku?
<Filar> ^
<Filar> :D
<TheNumb> Pechowiec: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/zdjcie0049eh.jpg/
<TheNumb> Obejrzyj sobie przód (:
<Pechowiec> lol
<Filar> już ten tytuł świadczy o poziomie gazety...
<Voldenet> 'anonymous poszedł'
<Voldenet> hahahahahahah aH AH AH A HAH AH AH H AH AH A HAH H AH A
<m477> wa te fak
<Pechowiec> Filar: taki kraj
<kikokos> hej
<m477> ostatnio sie dowiedzalem ze bitch to nie jest przeklenstwo
<TheNumb> m477: to jest suka
<m477> no to mowie
<Filar> a ja się ostatnio dowiedziałem, że dziwka to przekleństwo...
<m477> no widzisz
<mortogram> witam :)
<m477> cześć :-)
<marcin1988> witam
<marcin1988> koledzy mam pytanko: zainstalowałem sterownik własnościowy od grafiki. Chciałbym zainstalować najnowszy ze stronki Ati, bo ten nie jest najnowszy(2010r). Pytanie czy jak zainstalowało własnościowy to zainstalowało wszystkie pakiety potrzebne do instalacji i nie musze nic doinstalować??
<marcin1988> nikogo nie ma wszyscy wiszą:(
<Pechowiec> marcin1988: zalezy co wymaga ten ze strony
<marcin1988> Pechowiec, a da sie to gdzieś przeczytać?? tzn jak ściągne sterownik ati w pliku run?
<Pechowiec> odpal i zobacz co sie stanie ;>
<marcin1988> Pechowiec, a jak mi nie wstaną X-y jak zwykle to bywa?
<Pechowiec> marcin1988: pokaz wynik jak dodasz --help
<marcin1988> Pechowiec, jeszcze musze stery najpierw ściągnąć
<marcin1988> Pechowiec, jednak nie instaluje tego sterownika bo w ubuntu 12.04 ma być nowszy wersja 11.11 a najnowsza jest 11.12 to nie wiadomo czy będzie wszystko działać
<Pechowiec> no jak uwazasz
<Pechowiec> jaki polecacie sysstem w którym wszystko działa out of box?
<julek> Pechowiec: mint
<Wizard> Pechowiec, gentoo
<grek_> hm sudo ifconfig wlan0 up - iwconfig inknow command up
<grek_> to jak mozna wlaczyc ta karte ?
<julek> grek_: jestes w pracy?
<grek_> nie
<julek> unknown po pierwsze a po drugie zle wpisales
<grek_> a no tak ifconfig nie iw ok teraz dostaje operation not possible due to RF-Kill
<julek> odladuj modul rfkill
<grek_> ok rfkill unblock 0
<grek_> dzieki
<Pechowiec> Wizard: mam gentoo :)
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> to idź na #g.pl ;P
<Pechowiec> Wizard: po co? :P
<matti__> jak naprawić sobie system plików?
<Guest14146> w jakim sensie?
<matti__> w sensie nieudanych zabaw test diskiem
<matti__> i zabaw w odzyskiwanie danych
<matti__> widzę partycje są grub się zgubił
<matti__> ale wszystko gra
<Guest14146> fsck?
<matti__> prócz tego że nie mogę w ramach przywracania gruba zainstalować dodatkowej dystrybucji
<matti__> więc to takie dwa nałożone na siebie problemy
<Guest14146> matti__: a edycja plikow konfiguracyjnych?
<matti__> hmm?
<matti__> jakie pliki?
<matti__> teraz korzystam z livecd i mogę wchodzić na poszczególne partycje
<Guest14146> matti__: zalezy od tego jaki grub
<Guest14146> jak 1 to masz w /boot jak 2 to w /etc
<matti__> 2
<matti__> a jakiego pliku szukam
<matti__> ?
 * Guest14146 zawsze wywala 2 i instaluje 1
<Guest14146> dobre pytanie...
<matti__> próbowałem przez chroota zaktualizować gruba
<matti__> ale przy końcu wyskakuje błąd
<matti__> właśnie nie wiem od czego powinienem się i z której strony do tego zabrać
<matti__> nie mam pomysłu jak to zdiagnozować
<qermit> matti__: jak mnie bolał ząb to wyrwałem
<Guest14146> jaki błond
<qermit> matti__: jak miałem błąd to naprawiłem
<Guest14146> błąd *
<qermit> Guest14146: pewnie błąd 404
<matti__> nie, nie 404
<Guest14146> :D
<matti__> własnie nie wiem na czym polega tu problem
<Guest14146> grub-update czy tam update-grub i wklej output
<matti__> http://pastebin.com/RjXgkQfE
<Filar> hah, wejdźcie w google w zmianę języka
<Filar> koło polskiego ciekawa pozycja jest
<matti__> robię to na livecd więc zmiana mi się nie zachowa
<qermit> Filar: nie ma żadnej
<Voldenet> Filar: która?
<Filar> Pirate
<Voldenet> stare to panie
<Filar> zależy dla kogo :P
<Voldenet> to jest tak stare, że zanim google zaczęły działalność to można było to ustawić jako język
<matti__> nie mogę teraz nie mogę dostać się na chroot
<matti__> ech ciężkie jest życie rapera
<matti__> sudo chroot /mnt/root
<matti__> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<matti__> nic z tego nie rozumiem
<Skrzyp> ...
<Wizard> chyba muszę sobie włączyć blokowanie pm, bo poziom chamstwa zaczyna być irytujący :/
<Wizard> matti__, lol
<Guest14146> Wizard: czemu?
<Wizard> o, to ty właśnie
<Guest14146> Wizard: bo mnie wywaliło
<Wizard> lol
<Guest14146> i nie chce mi sie nicka odzyskiwac :P
<Wizard> wypadałoby najpierw napisać :S
<Wizard> dobra, umykam
<m477> witom ;)
<matti__> Wizard, mówisz o mnie z tym chamstwem?
<matti__> aj dysk spsułem
<qermit> matti__: włącz UTF
<matti__> jakos nie moge znalezc tego kodowania w xchat
<julek> klika sie prawym na liscie kanalow
<matti__> dzięki julek
<kklimonda> matti__: nie masz /bin/bash, odpalasz 64bitowy system na 32bitowym kernelu, albo coś jeszcze innego
<matti__> to może być właśnie to
<matti__> dzięki
<BlessJah>  /usr/bin/env bash, jak z LiveCD to prawie na pewno jajko 32
<BlessJah> *BSD maja chyba /usr/bin/bash, FreeBSD ma tak na pewno
<kklimonda> a nie /usr/local/bin/bash ?
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> nie wiem, po kilku dniach we wszystkich skryptach mialem /usr/bin/env
<kklimonda> tak najlepiej (albo korzystac z /bin/sh)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: no masz racje, w local siedzi
<Pechowiec> pytanie
<m477> odpowiedź
<Pechowiec> jak z poziomu linuksa połączyc sie z videorozmowa z gadugadu?
<m477> next
<TheNumb> Pechowiec: chyba nie da rady ;x
<Pechowiec> bo z tego co widziałem to gg korzysta z jakiegos gipsa
<Pechowiec> i to wynalazek google(?)
<m477> jezu chryste
<Skrzyp> Co?
<m477> jaki ja trzezwy siedze
<Skrzyp> Też oglądasz Wiadomości? :p
<m477> ból jest nie do opisania
<avalan> bul jest, ale jest nadziejia też jest
<m477> bul?
<avalan> bul bul bul
<Krzychu> Witajcie
<Krzychu> Ja z problemem dzisiaj do Was.. Moge zajac chwile ?
<Skrzyp> NIEEEEEE!!!
<m477> -_-
<avalan> pytaj
<Dreadlish> co
<avalan> a nie pytasz czy możesz ;f
<BlessJah> chwila minęła, straciłeś szansę
<Krzychu> Też tego nie lubię i zawsze zwracam uwagę, ale to jest tak..
<Krzychu> Jedni mówią, że człowiek się narzuca, a inni że przedłuża :P
<m477> coza typ
<Krzychu> Dlatego ja tym razem kulturalnie, elegancko
<Krzychu> No, ale meritum
<Voldenet> Omg, ale elegancki user irca
<m477> ;d
<Voldenet> aż się zawstydziłem swoim pustym chamstwem
<Krzychu> :D
<Krzychu> Pobierałem z ubuntu.pl 11.04 PL
<Pechowiec> brawo
<avalan> 11.10 jest
<Krzychu> Wrzuciłem ją na swego netbooka.. Tak w zasadzie testowo. Wywaliłem Windę 7 i pomyślałem: Ach.. Niech stracę, wrzucę Ubuntu
<m477> jak chcesz elegancką formę to wyślij list!
<Krzychu> No i jest problem.. Bo nie działa mi przewijanie w touchpadzie.
<avalan> bo sterownika nie masz
<Krzychu> Tak, zaznaczyłem opcję w ustawieniach, ale to nie pomaga. Jakieś sugestie mogące rozwiązać problem ?
<avalan> jakiej firmy touchpad
<Skrzyp> Taczpadolex
<Krzychu> Nie mam pojecia, aż w takie szczegóły nie wchodzę
<Dreadlish> apt-get install xf86-input-synaptics
<Dreadlish> wywalić evdeva
<Dreadlish> have fun
<avalan> evdeva nie musi wywalać
<avalan> bo klawiatury chyba delj używa
<avalan> :3
<Skrzyp> Są tylko Elantech albo Synaptics
<Dreadlish> xf86-video-kbd avalan =.=
<avalan> dalej*
<Dreadlish> evdev tylko robi to ruskie wykrywanie
<avalan> kbd jest stare
<Krzychu> Synapte mam wtedy :P
<Dreadlish> kbd jest stare
<avalan> Dreadlish: hotplug to dużo jest
<Dreadlish> avalan:
<avalan> przynajmniej dla mnie bo mam laptopa i klawiaturę na usb
<Dreadlish> [root@kacer ~]# grep evdev /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dreadlish> [root@kacer ~]#
<Dreadlish> dziękuje, dob ranoc
<Dreadlish> i klawiaturę na usb też mi wykrywa
<Dreadlish> dziękuje 2x dobranoc
<avalan> hotplug
<avalan> dziękuję dobranoc
<Dreadlish> [root@kacer ~]# grep hotplug /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dreadlish> [  2154.679] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"
<Dreadlish> dziękuje 3x dobranoc
<avalan> i tak wolę evdev
<avalan> dziękuję dobranoc
<Voldenet> xorg, hahaha
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: wypieprzaj, dziękuje dobranoc
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Voldenet> dobranoc
<Dreadlish> bo mi siada
<Pechowiec> Voldenet: co jest smiesznego w xorgu?
<avalan> nie jest pr0
<Voldenet> dłuższa wersja, czy krótsza?
<Pechowiec> krótsza?
<Voldenet> a) wydajność b) sposób zarządzania tym wszystkim c) mongolskie konfigi d) niedorobione sterowniki grafiki
<Voldenet> więcej?
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: szkoda że nie masz alternatywy
<Dreadlish> i używasz windowsa :/
<Voldenet> no, szkoda
<Voldenet> mogliby zrobić coś nowego zamiast tego przestarzałego xorga
<Pechowiec> Voldenet: lol
<Voldenet> miło by było gdyby wymyślili uniwersalny język konfigów do wszystkiego i trzymali się tego
<avalan> waylanda masz
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: to se napisz jak taki mądry
<szkodnik> hello :)
<Pechowiec> witaj szkodnik
<Dreadlish> siemka szkodnik
<moxen> grał tu ktoś w A.V.A.?
<szkodnik> co tam?
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: nie muszę
<Voldenet> stać mnie na windowsa i mogę pisać w innej dziedzinie
<Dreadlish> "stać cię"
<Dreadlish> i tak masz pirata =.=
<szkodnik> :D
<Dreadlish> bo tak bardzo cię "stać"
<Voldenet> nie, nie mam ani jednej kopii pirackiej
<Dreadlish> NO WOF
<Dreadlish> DAJ SIE DOTKNĄĆ
<Voldenet> in fact, mam nawet więcej oryginalnych kopii niż instalacji
<Voldenet> :f
<Pechowiec> Voldenet: a teraz pokaz ile TB masz pirackich filmow warezow itd
<avalan> to musi być jakiś uraz z dzieciństwa
<Dreadlish> ile pornoli ;d
<Voldenet> 'pirackich filmów'
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: no dawaj ile pornoli masz
<Pechowiec> Dreadlish: c\Program Files\Win Rar\xxx\ :D
<Voldenet> mam 4 pirackie
<Voldenet> piraci z karaibów
<Dreadlish> Pechowiec: lol :D
<Voldenet> 4 części
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: taaa, a krowy latają
<Pechowiec> Voldenet: find / na wklej.org :>
<Voldenet> Nie chce mi się walczyć z wami, ale filmów i muzyki się nie piraci
<Voldenet> tylko oprogramowanie
<Voldenet> takie zbugowane mamy prawo sofar, chociaż może to naprawili
<moxen> właśnie ciągnę A.V.A ze steama
<Pechowiec> zdefiniuj oprogramowanie
<moxen> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=851573
<Voldenet> oprogramowanie -> binarki
<Voldenet> chociaż nie, można też źródła piracić
<Voldenet> bo w sumie to już zależy od licencji załączonej
<moxen> co to za kanał, że trzeb oprogramowanie definiować
<moxen> s/trzeb/trzeba/
<Skrzyp> m477: ty
<Voldenet> flejmerzy i trolle, moxen
<Dreadlish> moxen: to taki kanał, że jak voldenet wejdzie to ręce opadają
<Voldenet> nie zwracaj uwagi
<Skrzyp> Z Krakowa jesteś, nie?
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: to jest ten moment w którym nazywam cię chujem, czy to za chwilę dopiero?
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: przegapiłeś
<Dreadlish> zima: o, winter ;D siemka ;p
<Voldenet> och :<
<zima> Dreadlish: o/
<Voldenet> zima nadeszła
<Dreadlish> dawno się na mnie nie odgrażałeś
<m477> Skrzyp: co
<zima> "odgrażałeś"?
<Skrzyp> m477: z Krakowa jesteś?
<m477> ną
<Skrzyp> No kurde
<Skrzyp> To tak czy nie?
<m477> ną= tak ~_~
<Skrzyp> To w środę, 18 na Rynku Głównym
<m477> co
<Skrzyp> Tylko trza być trzeźwym :)
<Skrzyp> Demontować będą
<m477> zawysokie progi :P
<Skrzyp> Tfu, demonstrować
<m477> co
<m477> `?
<Skrzyp> No przeciw ACTA
<Voldenet> ja wolę nie, ogłoszą stan wojenny i wojsko zacznie strzelać
<m477> lol
<Szatan> Wilczek: piing
<Voldenet> Psotnick: btw, po co trzymać porno w folderze winrara?
<Voldenet> Jak można na pulpicie?
 * Voldenet is confused
<m477> zeby mama nie widziala
<Pechowiec> Voldenet: tab fail
<m477> :)
<m477> to mu pojechales
<Voldenet> to nie tab fail
<Pechowiec> no to czytac nie umiesz -.-
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> źle zapamiętałem
<Pechowiec> tak <foch>
<Voldenet> WYBACZ MI
<Voldenet> ZROBIĘ WSZYSTKO
<Voldenet> NIE LICZĄC KILKU RZECZY
<Pechowiec> caps...
<Voldenet> Ok
<Pechowiec> i wpisz /quit
<m477> polej sie cieklym azotem
<Voldenet> ok
<Voldenet> już
<Voldenet> zadowolony?
<Pechowiec> kłamiej
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> bouncer :D
<Skrzyp> :)
<Voldenet> no, skoro już mi wybaczyłeś, to możemy wrócić do rozmowy o porno na pulpicie
<Voldenet> ta, rodzice na pewno nie wiedzą że ich dziecko ogląda porno
<Voldenet> nie mają bladego pojęcia
<Voldenet> naprawdę śmieszy mnie psycha gimbusów, herp
<Skrzyp> Prony to się chowa w chmurze
<Pechowiec> kto powiedział ze wybaczyłem? kto powiedział ze chodze do gim?
<Skrzyp> Na serwerze, z którego się je ściągało :)
<Pechowiec> Skrzyp++
<m477> "psycha gimbusow" :D
<Wilczek> Szatan: los
<Wilczek> Szatan: lost
<Szatan> Wilczek: macie dla mnie towar?
<Wilczek> Szatan: Jeszcze nie
<Wilczek> Szatan: Pewne kłopoty na granicy
<Wilczek> Szatan: Moi ludzie już się tym zajmują
<Szatan> Wilczek: że dla mnie nie macie ruskiej fety!? O.o co za Ty ludzi zatrudniasz!?
<m477> ruska feta?
<Szatan> m477: ya
<m477> ale matory
<Szatan> m477: nie słyszałeś?
<m477> o
<Ozil2> Wizard: ping
<Wizard> Ozil2, czego? :)
<Ozil2> mogę na priv ?
<Wizard> tak
<mILQ> ruska feta?
<mILQ> Wilczek: poczta wyslesz?
<mILQ> napisz ze waglik to dojdzie nierozpakowana
<m477> ciekawe, ciekawe
<m477> ja bym napisal ze to kocie siki
<Damn3d> to krokodyl
<Damn3d> jak z Rosji
<m477> 'feta'... lol
<m477> krokodyla mozna w domu zrobic
<mILQ> m477: mam zone chemiczke ...
<mILQ> ale nic robic nie chce
<m477> a to nie problem akurat
<mILQ> daj przepis, zmusze do dzialania
<m477> goodle
<m477> google
<mILQ> chociaz krokodyl jest bee .. wciagnij nosem zmielona papryczke chilli .. bedzie lepszy efet
<mILQ> :)
<Szatan> m477: http://www.tvn24.pl/0,1730721,0,1,krokodyl-nadciaga-ze-wschodu,wiadomosc.html
<Wizard> ech wy ćpuny
<Wizard> nie można normalnie, winem jabłkowym?
<Dreadlish> samogonik :<
<Dreadlish> własny pędzony bimbera
<Dreadlish> bimber*
<m477> lol
<Dreadlish> nawet czasem zdrowszy od tego całego gówna
<m477> napewno, bo alkohol ma tylko hepatotoksyczne metabolity
<withelm> elo
<Wizard> withelm, cześć
<t0m3k> i chemia oblana :(
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep9ijl6Z934&feature=colike :DDDD
<m477> BLACKCATURDAY
<Skrzyp> Ja jutro puszczan Kwarcową w szkole, jak będzie internet :)
<m477> wut
<Psotnick> Voldenet: jakie porno? Ja porno trzymam w /home/porno :(
<Skrzyp> Usera masz na to? :)
<Voldenet> pro
<Psotnick> Skrzyp: a Ty coś chciał wczoraj?
<Skrzyp> Jajco
<Psotnick> jak będę w środę to już z ekipą jak Ci o to chodzi
<Skrzyp> 1:0
<Skrzyp> Nie to
<Skrzyp> A weźmiesz sprawę?
<Psotnick> od sprawy mam odpoczynek, nie wiem czy na stałe, ale na razie odpoczynek
<Skrzyp> Czyli zwiększyły się odwiedziny w wyżej wymienionym folderze?
<Psotnick> nie zaprzeczam
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Voldenet> Psotnick: a jakie masz hasło do usera porno?
<Voldenet> przejrzałbym co tam masz ciekawego
<Skrzyp> onrop
<Voldenet> ;>
<Psotnick> niee
<Psotnick> pr0n
<Skrzyp> Ma hasło jak w polskim rządzie
<Skrzyp> admin1
<Psotnick> takie to mam do roota
<Psotnick> ooops...
<m477> funny
<Pechowiec> julek: ping
<m477> zima: o/
<Wizard> o w pyt
<Wizard> przypomniał mi się Gorion i jego ./kodzik
<Wizard> :D
<m477> ?
<Skrzyp> A mi się znowu kozio przypomniał :/
<m477> ?
<Wizard> e, kozio wymięka
<Wizard> poszukajcie se na jotubie
<m477> czego?
<Skrzyp> Ma ktoś wreszcie tego jego linuxa? Ii
<Wizard> to był tkai wrzut, co się z niego linuksiarze śmiali tak z 6 lat temu
<Pechowiec> Skrzyp: nom
<Pechowiec> sec
<Pechowiec> czyjego?
<m477> Kozio Company Overview Video ?
<Skrzyp> Koziego!
<Pechowiec> https:// github.com/gooselinux
<Wizard> no ale goose to gęś :/
<m477> Wizard: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF72dPY_sWg
<Wizard> bardziej bocklinux
 * Pechowiec fails
<julek> Pechowiec: pong
<Pechowiec> jak w xtermie zrobic klikalne linki
<julek> nie da sie
<Pechowiec> julek: jak tam?
<julek> w uxterm sie dalo chyba
<julek> u mnie jak? slabo...;)
<Pechowiec> sesja?
<Skrzyp> Pechowiec, toby był bardziej Goatlinux :)
<julek> e tam sesja...
<m477> a ja po
<Wizard> no zależy czy kozio to od kozy czy koziołka
<m477> co za typy
<m477> od surykatki
<julek> Pechowiec: masz mature w tym roku?
<julek> czy juz mi sie miesza?...
<Wizard> nie wiem jak jest surykatka po angielsku :D
<Pechowiec> julek: mam'
<m477> ja tez
<m477> pouczymy sie?
<julek> Pechowiec: a co pozniej? wiesz juz?
<Pechowiec> m477: a mowiles ze po sesji
<m477> ;/
<julek> Pechowiec: wiesz co ma m477 ?
<Pechowiec> egz gim?
<Pechowiec> czy 6 klasisty
<julek> nie... delirium tremens
<Pechowiec> Wizard: The meerkat or suricate, Suricata suricatta, is a small mammal belonging to the mongoose family.
<julek> i gada rozne glupoty
<Wizard> Pechowiec, Timon ;)
<Pechowiec> :)
<julek> hmm... http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fud
<julek> zobaczcie pierwsze znaczenie...
<Pechowiec> urocze
<julek> ide pobrylowac na fejsiku
<Pechowiec> lol
<Pechowiec> za duzo pko :P
<julek> no tak...:/
<julek> mam nadzieje, ze nikt nie bedzie uzywal w rteklamie innych slow, ktore lubie:/
<julek> mogliby wreszcie naprawic obsluge xmpp w kadu
<Wizard> heh
 * Pechowiec chce obsługe wideorozmów:(
<Skrzyp> W ircu?
<Skrzyp> :)
<Pechowiec> w kadu/linuksie
<julek> a nie ma?
<Pechowiec> julek: gg
<julek> aaa
<julek> gg zdycha
<Pechowiec> ale potrzebuje
<julek> deweloperzy kadu powinni sie skoncentrowac na xmpp i zrobic dobry komunikator do facebooka
<Pechowiec> kto uzywa facebooka?
<julek> ja
<Pechowiec> no to jedna osoba :P
<julek> ostatnio jestem fajny
<Pechowiec> ja mysle ze kadu z zalozenia jest komunikatorem gg
<Pechowiec> ;( wchodze na yt i dowiaduje sie ze miesiac temu był koncert w miescie ;(
<julek> jaki?
<Pechowiec> łona
<julek> łona?
<m477> łona?
<Damn3d> wchodze do obuwniczego i sie dowiaduje że violetta villas nie zyje
<m477> Damn3d: mam podobnie
<m477> ale wtedy jeszcze śnieg padał
<Damn3d> no i wtedy jeszcze żyła
<Damn3d> ale to inna sprawa
<julek> oblesna baba nawiasem mowiac:/
<Wizard> :D
<Pechowiec> julek: swego czasu w topicu na gentoo bylo
<julek> nie chodzi mi jedynie o to, ze pod koniec zyla w chlewie
<julek> ale ogolnie to byla taka wielka baba
<Wizard> ale miała inicjały jak Volksvagen!
<Wizard> nie miała
<Wizard> :(
<Pechowiec> julek: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2iISWltdzc
<Wizard> ja pierdzielę, zdziczałem chyba do reszty
<Pechowiec> why?
<Wizard> siedzę i ikonki konwertuję do xpm, żeby mi działały w fluxboksie
<Wizard> :S
<Pechowiec> lol
<julek> Pechowiec: widzialem
<julek> Pechowiec: bylo na wykopie chyba
<Pechowiec> fluxbox obsługuje png
<julek> aluzji nie zrozumialem
<julek> Wizard: flux! dobry wybor!
<Wizard> cóż, wracam do korzeni
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> jeszcze se jutro roxa postawię
<Pechowiec> zaraz ktos z openboxem sie odezwie :P
<Pechowiec> rox ssie
<Wizard> sam ssiesz!
<Pechowiec> ^X kasuje plik afair
<julek> po co rox?
<Pechowiec> kto to wymyslil ;(
<Wizard> Pechowiec, kerofin
<m477> DAMIT
<Wizard> iirc, to rox pyta, czy usunąć
<Wizard> a ty pewnie, jak typowy windziarz, kliknąłeś "OK!"
<Wizard> wiń siebie ;P
<Wizard> zapomniałeś byłeś, że unix informuje, jak coś nie wyszło?
<m477> :f
<m477> ;x
<m477> nie wyszło?
<m477> z windy?
<Wizard> Pechowiec, poza tym, obstawiam, że tak jest w riscosie
<Wizard> ostatnio ludki z riscosa się bardzo podniecały popularnością arma ;D
<Wizard> i tak im to nic nie da
<wuzel>  czy ustawienie dual channel konfiguruje się tylko autamatycznie ?
<wuzel> na zasadzie albo załapie albo nie ?
<m477> po co ta spacja?
<julek> zlewu: wtf?
<jacekowski> wuzel: mozna wylaczyc
<Szatan> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/strona-mon-zhackowana-mon-gov-pl/
<jacekowski> no i co?
<jacekowski> Szatan: http://xkcd.com/932/
<Pechowiec> :)
<m477> czemu przy komputer experts jest narysowana kobieta?
<Pechowiec> a czemu nie?
<jacekowski> skad wiesz ze to kobieta?
<Pechowiec> moze to metal \m/
<jacekowski> kobieta jest na tym ze zwyklymi ludzmi
<julek> nie ma brody
<jacekowski> bo ma kucyka
<m477> meszczyzna sie tak nie czesze
<julek> informatyk w ogole sie nie czesze
<Pechowiec> moj kolega ma warkocz
<m477> >_>
<Pechowiec> m477: słaby argument
<m477> ucz sie do matury
<Pechowiec> m477: ucze sie
<m477> ciesze się
<avalan> nie ucz się
<avalan> to i tak nic nie daje
<m477> fakt :-)
<Pechowiec> avalan: slowka z angl
<julek> rozszerzona zdajesz?
<Pechowiec> julek dwujezyczna
<Pechowiec> ale moj poziom to r
<julek> eee...
<Pechowiec> dwujezyczna do rozszerzonej ma sie tak jak CAE do FCE
<Pechowiec> r pisze z mat i fiz
<Pechowiec> i mat po angl jeszcze ale to inna bajka
<Thorbiern> Cześć :)
<Thorbiern> Grał ktoś z Was w muda jakiegoś?
<wuzel> miałem jeszcze inny problem . Mam dwa patrioty 800mhz i nie chcą pójść w dualu na płycie która ma co prawda tylko 2 banki ale pisze że obsługuje
<wuzel> <wuzel> czy to możliwe że płyta odrzuca dany model kości ?Choć są indentyczne
<Ozil2> winter jest na bash
<Ozil2> page 10 na samym dole
<wuzel> <wuzel> płyta jest na PT890Pro
<wuzel> <wuzel> w niektórych miejscach pisze że obsługuje duall w innych nie
<wuzel> <wuzel> PT890 nie obsługiwał. Ale o wersjii pro nie ma np w wiki
<wuzel> <wuzel> po za tym bios wyświetla że jest SINGLE. Więc jeśli to wyświetla to chyba obsługuje...
<Pechowiec> ide w kime pa
<m477> musze piwka sie napic, aby sie odstresowac
<qermit> m477: idź porozmawiaj z renatą
<m477> kim
<qermit> 1st
<qermit> Renata rączkowska
<m477> po co?
<m477> to chyba renia
<m477> fail
<qermit>  2358 < m477> musze piwka sie napic, aby sie odstresowac
<m477> ;o
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-24
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> elo
<m477> kurwa
<m477> co za posucha
<m477> Skrzyp: ty nie spisz co nie
<bastet_milo> m477: a Ty co robisz? Znów pijesz?
<m477> :F
<m477> jeszcze nie
<m477> ale mnie korci
<bastet_milo> o. Nowość jakaś. m477 nie pije.
<m477> ;p
<m477> nie chwal dnia przed zachodem ...
<bastet_milo> chyba nocy przed wschodem...
<m477> przekładając to na potrzeby sytuacji, to tak :)
<DaZ> życia wy nie macie :f
<bastet_milo> Co nie mamy?
<bastet_milo> ja pracuję
<m477> za to alkoholu w bród
<DaZ> jasne :f
<bastet_milo> pól butelki wódki
<bastet_milo> ;)
<m477> operator flaszki
<bastet_milo> ale mi się spać już chce
<m477> walnij sobie szota
<m477> pobudzi
<bastet_milo> raczej będzie gorzej
<m477> no to ulula :)
<bastet_milo> ale ja muszę skończyć instrukcje...
<m477> ;S
<bastet_milo> masakra. Całej pracy to był dzień roboty
 * m477 bezsilny
<bastet_milo> a dwa dni robie instrukcje
<m477> ja musze skonczyc inzynierlke ;o
<bastet_milo> ojtam inzynierka
<tajwanuser> ja robie jakas gowniana stronke
<tajwanuser> a chcialbym w tym czasie dokonczyc moja apcke w javie
<m477> oj tam instrukcja
<bastet_milo> tajwanuser: nie chwal się
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> apke*
<tajwanuser> znudzily mi sie strony
<bastet_milo> O_o
<tajwanuser> a w sumie tylko na tym sie znam
<tajwanuser> zostalem w dupie
<m477> :D
<m477> na czym
<bastet_milo> jak strony mogą się znudzić???
<bastet_milo> przecież każda strona to nowe wyzwanie, nowe rzeczy
<tajwanuser> bastet_milo: nie ta :P rutyna
<tajwanuser> wlasnie jakbym robil cos wiekszego
<bastet_milo> no chyba, że się jest dupa a nie frondend developer
<tajwanuser> z elementami, ktorych jeszcze nie robilem
<bastet_milo> tajwanuser: no popatrz, a ja ze stronami nigdy nie mam rutyny
<bastet_milo> z klientami upadłymi na głowe tak
<bastet_milo> ale ze stronami nigdy
<tajwanuser> albo masz lepsze zlecenia albo lepsze podejscie
<tajwanuser> :P
<bastet_milo> zawsze jest COŚ
<bastet_milo> nowy skrypt
<bastet_milo> nowa funkcja do wykorzystania w wodrpressie
<bastet_milo> kombinowanie
<bastet_milo> BTW szablonów allegro już nie trzeba robić na tabelach :)
<bastet_milo> yay
<tajwanuser> frajde mialem jak pisalem wlasnego CMS'a :P
<tajwanuser> no pisalem ostatnio bez tabelek
<bastet_milo> tajwanuser: więc nie jesteś z powołania frontendowcem tylko programistą
<tajwanuser> ale bylo duzo roboty z dostosowaniem tego pod allegro
<bastet_milo> ostatnio czyli przed zmianami w allegro?
<bastet_milo> bo teraz łyka css i div jak pelikan
<tajwanuser> zalezy kiedy byly zmiany:P to bylo miesiac temu
<bastet_milo> tajwanuser: więc coś zjebałeś, bo zmiany były więcej niż 1 miesiac temu
<tajwanuser> pamietam, ze musialem troche pouscislac odwolania do elementow w css
<tajwanuser> tzn zamiast #id input to musialem dac #id .klasa .klasa input
<tajwanuser> jesli tak bylo w kodzie
<tajwanuser> inaczej wchodzily style allegro
<tajwanuser> i cos tam jeszcze, jakies pierdoly
<tajwanuser> bawilas sie troche java? kiedys chyba mowilas, ze tak
<tajwanuser> calkiem przyjemny jezyk
<bastet_milo> tajwanuser: javascript=/=java
<tajwanuser> java
<tajwanuser> :P
<bastet_milo> a ja sie ucze ECMAScript
<m477> ;S
<tajwanuser> potrzebne to?:D
<tajwanuser> m477: a Ty w czym programujesz? skoro siedzisz na tym kanale, to w czyms musisz:D
<m477> troche java/python/c++
<m477> jak sie najebe to mnie chwyta wena :)
<tajwanuser> jak czasami patrze na swoje hasla, ktore wymyslilem kilka miesiecy temu to mysle sobie, ze powinna byc kara smierci za cos takiego
<m477> no nie gadaj
<bastet_milo> uff. Pół instrukcji mam za sobą...
<tajwanuser> fs23fmops8phf - swietne haslo do zapamietywania
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> zglodnialem od tego kodowania
<tajwanuser> niestety tak jest, ze najwieksza wene mam po polnocy
<bastet_milo> bo teraz programista to taki artysta co wene musi miec ;)
<m477> ;d
<tajwanuser> to nawet nie bylo programowanie:P
<tajwanuser> to bylo skakanie pomiedzy folderami i kopiuj, wklej, kopiuj, wklej
<tajwanuser> czasami cos edytuj
<tajwanuser> :P
<bastet_milo> LOL
<bastet_milo> i do tego potrzebujesz weny??
<m477> :D
<tajwanuser> do tego szczegolnie
<bastet_milo> kurde, już pisanie instrukcji jest bardziej twórcze
<m477> instrukcji czego ...
<m477> ?
<tajwanuser> nie no... napisalem ze 2 klasy w js i z 5 w php
<bastet_milo> m477: hahaha i to jest śmieszne... bo piszę jak obsługiwać szablon ebay/allegro dla klienta
<tajwanuser> łoł
<tajwanuser> to cos Ty za szablon zrobila:D
<m477> a wiesz jak obslugiwac?
<bastet_milo> tajwanuser: normalny, ale klient sobie zyczy... wiec zakładam, że on nie umie...
<bastet_milo> m477: napisałam go więc chyba wiem :)
<tajwanuser> jak sprzedajesz szablon to nei dorzucasz jakiegos mini-skryptu do podstawania zmiennych?
<bastet_milo> tajwanuser: jakiego skryptu?
<tajwanuser> powiedzmy: jakis formularz z miejscem na tytul przedmiotu, opis, generujacy kod do zdjec
<bastet_milo> i niby za 300 zł miałabym to napisać? Chyba sobie żartujesz.
<tajwanuser> nie wiem za ile:P
<tajwanuser> ale wiesz... jakbys raz napisala
<bastet_milo> od tego jest mechanizm szablonów w allegro, żeby sobie z nich korzystali
<tajwanuser> to mogloby sie pozniej przydac przy kolejnych
<m477> ludzie w XXI wieku maja kłopty, jak szablon obslugiwac :<
<tajwanuser> nei ma sie co smiac
<tajwanuser> nei kazdy musi umiec
<bastet_milo> piszę szablon allegro rzadziej niż raz na rok...
<tajwanuser> a
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> ja nie umiem np. obslugiwac zmywarki do naczyn
<bastet_milo> to jest dopiero obciach...
<m477> tajwanuser: zaden mezczyzna nie umie
<bastet_milo> m477: mów za siebie
<bastet_milo> mój potrafi
<m477> ostatnio sie nauczylem pranie wlaczyc w pralce
<tajwanuser> pisal ktos? cos?
<m477> tak
<tajwanuser> cos ciekawego?
<m477> wszystko
<tajwanuser> dobra
<tajwanuser> lece spac
<tajwanuser> narazie
<m477> mięczak
<bastet_milo> noo
<m477> jakis film by sie przydalo obejrzec :)
<bastet_milo> ja już jeden obejrzałam :)
<m477> jaki
<m477> uptime
<m477>  04:26:44 up 22 days
<m477> :)
<bastet_milo> Big Year
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> bry
<garnus> http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s15e01-humancentipad
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłłłłl
<mati75> Damn3d: weź się ogarnij
<Wizard> cześć bastet_milo
<Wizard> czemu teraz jesteś z podkreślnikiem?
<bastet_milo> Wizard: hej
<bastet_milo> Wizard: bo co się zepsuło i nie potrafię naprawić :)
<Wizard> :)
<lisu> bastet_milo: format c  :D i po sprawie :)
<Wizard> tak, lisu, wspieramy cię
<lisu> Wizard: widziałem, ze moge na was liczyc
<Wizard> zawsze
<BlessJah> bastet_milo: msg nickserv ghost bastetmilo pass
<mdob> hej. Czy jest jakiś sposób na downgrade libc?
<Thorbjorn> Czym się różni atak DoS od DDoS?
<lisu> Thorbjorn: tym, czym kluski od makaronu.
<Thorbjorn> hmmm, ale ziemniaczane czy pszenne kluski?
<Thorbjorn> bo jak pszenne to w sumie kształem tylko
<lisu> Thorbjorn: mount / brain
<Thorbjorn> brain: doen't exist
<lisu> Thorbjorn: to już wiemy.
<Thorbjorn> ;)
<Thorbjorn> musze się kawy napić
<Thorbjorn> póki co jestem zombie
<lisu> dobry pomysł
 * lisu poszedł wode nastawic
<Thorbjorn> mi też! Mi też!
<matti__> ech
<matti__> jak długo mozna na  systemie z pendrive jechać
<lisu> matti__: az pen nie padnie ;)
<Wizard> :)
<Voldenet> Thorbjorn: głupie pytanie
<Voldenet> dos to denial of service, można zrobić jednym kompem wysyłając odpowiednie zapytania
<Voldenet> a ddos to z wielu źródeł
<matti__> lisu,: bardzo śmieszne
<matti__> a na serio to co mogę zrobic by przywrócić system
<Wizard> możesz użyć odpowiednich narzędzi
<matti__> właśnie  chętnie ale ich nie znam
<Wizard> a my nie wiemy co popsułeś
<Wizard> ma głęboka wiedza nie sięga na twój dysk
<matti__> po pierwsze grub się ładuje lecz w trybie rescu grub się włącza
<matti__> po drugie popsułem go bawiąc się testdisk i narzędziem ,które się w nim znajduje do przywracania plików z partycji ntfs
<Wizard> drugie zdanie sugeruje, że jesteś w czarnej dupie
<Wizard> pierwsze jest bez sensu :)
<Wizard> jak to ładuje się, lecz się włącza?
<matti__> źle się wyraziłem
<matti__> nie włącza się wybór systemu operacyjnego
<Wizard> dobra, czyli teraz siedzisz sobie na liveusb i dumasz co by tu teraz?
<matti__> no tak
<matti__> próbowałem zainstalować jakiś system, aby gruba przywrócić
<Wizard> pomijam już zasadność posiadania partycji ntfs, to, że odzyskiwałeś z niej dane wydaje mi się naturalną konsekwencją trzymania tam czegokolwiek
<Wizard> zobaczmy co za siekę zostawiłeś na dysku
<Wizard> odpal terminal i jako root: fdisk -l
<matti__> no dostęp spod live cd mam do partycji
<Wizard> i miałeś jakiegoś linuksa tam?
<matti__> ale przy próbie instalacji wyskakuje błąd
<matti__> miałem linucha
<Wizard> no kurde, matti__
<Wizard> to do niczego nie prowadzu
<Wizard> miałem, instalowałem
<Wizard> jak sypiesz takimi ogólnikami, to mogę ci powiedzieć tyle, popsułeś, napraw
<Wizard> chcesz przywrócić coś, co najpierw popsułeś, a potem zamazałeś nową instalacją?
<matti__> sekunda
<matti__> http://pastebin.com/sN9VQV50
<matti__> wiem, że do niczego nie prowadzi
<matti__> ale nie wiem jak opisać mój problem
<Wizard> najlepiej po kolei
<matti__> chciałem przywrócić z partycji ntfs pliki, które z niej usunąłem
<matti__> użyłem w tym celu narzędzia z testdisk
<matti__> prawdopodobnie potraktowałem niechcący cały dysk jako partycje z ntfs
<matti__> na szczęście spod liveusb mam dostęp do partycji
<Wizard> plik na nich przeżyły?
<Wizard> sprawdzałeś?
<Wizard> a, jeszcze jedno pytanie
<Wizard> co chcesz osiągnąć?
<matti__> nie stracić danych z dysku
<matti__> przywrócić gruba
<matti__> albo stracić jak najmniej :)
<matti__> masz jakieś pomysły?
<matti__> czy to trzeba przeryć zaorać i od nowa zasiać?
<matti__> pliki niby żyją
<grek_> zna sie ktos na chipsetach plyty glownej ? bo to ona ram obsluguje chyba  - mam amd rs880m i nie wiem czy obsluguje to 8 gb ram czy tylko 4
<grek_> mam 4 i potrzebuje zwiekszyc do 8, informacje sa rozbiezne
<Ozil> może sprawdź na stronie producenta płyty
<avalan> umm, procesory amd miały zintegrowany kontroler z procesorem
<grek_> no wlasnie nie moge tego znalesc, to all in one komputer nie wiem czy to sprzedawane jest osobno
<avalan> więc się procesora pytaj a nie mostków
<grek_> tzn znalazlem inne cos na tej samej tak wyglda plycie i pisze ze max 8 gb ram
<grek_> http://twojepc.pl/news22327.html
<gjm> Bry
<grek_> na moim gdzies tak czytalem 4 gb wiec, nie wiem czy da sie cos zrobic moze aktualizacja biosu czy cos
<avalan> wiesz
<avalan> możesz laptopa zgarnąć do sklepu i na miejscu przetestować ;f
<grek_> no wlasnie to nie laptop tylko cos takiego http://www.dell.com/pl/p/inspiron-one-2205/pd
<grek_> ale to dobry pomysl
<grek_> nie mam pojecia jak to rozkrecic ale zawioze wloze moze zadziala
<avalan> technicznie to ma podzespoły laptopa :>
<grek_> przydalo by  sie nie wiem ale na nim mam ten sam soft i wieksze zuzycie ramu - niz na innym podobnuym kompie to 2,5-3,5 gb na innym kompie ok 1,5-2
<grek_> acha tamtem ma 4 rdzenie to ma 2 moze przez to
<avalan> poza tym możesz ram zawsze zwrócić jak przez internet kupujesz
<grek_> no tak ok
<grek_> zawioze do sklepu zmienie moze zadziala
<Ozil> bastetmilo: ping
<m477> X_X
<m477> spac ..
<jacekows1i> grek_: teraz kazdy nowszy procesor ma zintegrowany kontroler
<grek_> czyli to w procku jest kontroler ramu ?
<daniel__> witam
<daniel__> pytanie odnośnie samby
<daniel__> przy wydaniu smbpasswd -a user dostaje failed to add entry user user
<daniel__> czy musze najpierw zrobic w systemie uzytkownika user?
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> lubię gadać do nikogo
<Voldenet> ;D
<Truss> Czesc!
<Truss> Moze ktos wie. Zalaczam w terminalu Linuksa program i gdy wyniki wychodza poza widzialny obszar terminala, trace je. Da sie do nich wrocic?
<Voldenet> to zależy od emulatora terminala
<Truss> Voldenet Domyslny pod Gnome
<Voldenet> gnu screen na przykład może robić historię i ^A+[ można przewijać
<Voldenet> putty przechowuje historii troszkę
<Voldenet> w terminalu gnome chyba też się da ustawić ilość linijek w historii
<Voldenet> ale jak masz długie polecenie to możesz przekierować output do programu less
<Voldenet> tzn. długi wynik
<Voldenet> np. ps aux | less
<Truss> Poszukam jeszcze, ale wlasnie nie widzialem w opcjach zachowania historii.
<matti__> Wizard,  jesteś?
<Wizard> matti__, ta
<Wizard> miałem spotkanie z prezesem
<Wizard> ;P
<matti__> mozesz mi podpowiedzieć czego mógłbym uzyć do naprawy mego systemu?
<Truss> Ok, dzieki Voldenet.
<matti__> systemu plików
<Wizard> matti__, nie wiem nawet co konkretnie jest zepsute
<Wizard> pytałem, czy partcycja, na której miałeś system ma dalej pliki. Sprawdziłeś?
<matti__> chętnie bym ci powiedział
<matti__> pliki są
<Wizard> a czy są dobre?
<matti__> skrypty dadzą się tekstowo otworzyć
<Wizard> robiłeś chroot tam?
<matti__> udalo mi się przy wcześniejszym boocie zrobić chroota
<Wizard> no to zrób teraz
<matti__> teraz niestety nie
<Wizard> dlaczego nie?
<matti__> wyskakuje jakobym nie miał /bin/bash
<matti__> sorki że Cię tak męczę, ale sam nie mam najmniejszego pomysłu co z tym fantem zrobić
<Wizard> chroot /katalog /bin/sh
<matti__> postępowałem za radą z jednej stron  lecz w ostatnim kroku wyskoczył błąd
<matti__> nie ten dysk podmontowałem
<matti__> za dużo tych systemów mam
<gjm> joł Wizard
<matti__> jest mam chroot
<matti__> dopiero na 6 patrycji jest działający system
<matti__> Wizard,  jesteś?
<matti__> http://pastebin.com/9chYVeXJ
<zima> matti__: a /dev i /proc podmontowałeś? i skopiowałeś /etc/resolv.conf?
<Wizard> zima dobrze mówi
<zima> matti__: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/2006.0/handbook-alpha.xml?part=1&chap=6
<Wizard> alpha?!
<zima> nieważne, ma tam co potrzebne
<matti__> no to dev nie mogę podmonować
<matti__> proc podmontowałem
<matti__> wyskakuje mi, że nie ma katalogu dev w mn/root
<matti__> a dev jest na dysku na którym działam jako root
<Wizard> matti__, czy ty w ogóle wiesz co robisz?
<Wizard> bo jeśli nie wiesz, to wyniki będą raczej marne
<Wizard> zapomniałeś jeszcze powiedzieć
<matti__> conieco wiem
<matti__> podmonowuję roota z jednej partycji podmonotwuję katalog proc
<matti__> oraz dev
<matti__> ale jakaś jasna idea co robię mi przy tym nie przyświeca
<matti__> żeby wyjść z tego
<avalan> co chcesz zrobić? ;f
<avalan> chroot?
<matti__> własnie sam nie wiem :(
<matti__> ogólnie móc korzystać z systemu z hdd
<avalan> bo jak tak to dajesz 'mount /dev/ /katalog/chroota/dev -o bind'
<avalan> dajesz po kolei dla sys i proc
<avalan> resolv.conf i wsio ryba
<Dreadlish> mount -o bind /dev chroot/dev
<Dreadlish> mount -t proc none chroot/proc
<Dreadlish> mount -t sysfs none chroot/sys
<Dreadlish> a reszta jazda
<modinfo> czesz
<modinfo> czesc*
<modinfo> dzis pobralem przez 3g 600mb w 30min :P
<modinfo> ja lece, akku w iphone pada, mam tylko jeszcze 10%
<Voldenet> a ja pobrałem 600MB w minutę
<Voldenet> i co z tego?
<modinfo> ja w domu mam 32Mbps;)
<matti__> dzięki chłopaki za rady ale dokładnie tak robię (na ile rozumiem o co chodzi), a wyskakuje mi brak folderu
<modinfo> w piatek wracam do domu
<matti__> to przed chroot powinienem w tym katalogu gdzie podmontowuje powinienem założyć katalog dev?
<Dreadlish> najpierw to trzebaby zamontować /
<Voldenet> swoją drogą, prędkość około 3Mbit w 3g to nie tak dużo
<Voldenet> 10 już bardziej
<modinfo> dowiazanie symboliczne zrob dla dev z swojego systemu na mintowany
 * Dreadlish ma 10 per kabel
<modinfo> ja jak stawialem gentoo to zrobilem dowiazanue zymboliczne dla gentoo z mojego archa dla dev i proc
<modinfo> ja lece. bb
<nn52> siema
<Dreadlish> nn52: o/
<zima> o/
<Voldenet> o/
<nn52> czesc wam
<nn52> co tam?
<zima> nic
<nn52> coś czuje że linux zyska użytkownikow po 26ym
<matti__> Dreadlish, jak ten katalog podmonotwać z chroot?
<Dreadlish> matti__: zamontowałeś partycje z systemem?
<crooveck> nn52: watpie, loic bedzie ciezko uruchomic
<nn52> bo nie wierzę że dalej będą piracic+.
<matti__> tak
<nn52> windowsy
<matti__> zamonotwałem proc
<nn52> co jest nie tak z loic
<crooveck> to ze wiekszosc weekendowych "anonimowych" to jakies dzieciaczki co sobie na twitterze przeczytaly czego uzyc zeby byc h4x0r3m
<matti__> ale jak katalog / podmonotwać to nie wiem
<crooveck> no i na windowsie smiga, na ubu troche gorzej
<nn52> ją loic uzywalam do uwalenia jednej strony...
<crooveck> udalo sie?
<nn52> pewnie
<nn52> po 30sec pokazał się błąd 500
<matti__> zamontowałem tą partycję ale nie wiem co dalej
<matti__> wybacz niecierpliwość ale chcę w końcu korzystać z systemu pod hdd
<crooveck> tylko tak prawde mowiac to w tej chwili kazdy moze sobie to odpalic i powiedziec ze jest od "anonimowych"
<nn52> a jak wrocila to uszkodzilo baze danych...
<crooveck> z lamaniem zabezpieczen to ma niewiele wspolnego
<Voldenet> nn52: linux zyska użytkowników?!
<matti__> Dreadlish, nie mogę tego
<Voldenet> Windows 98 kupowało się na giełdach samochodowych
<Dreadlish> teraz to ja musze zwijać
<Voldenet> `samochodowych`
<matti__> no nic dzięki
<nn52> volde. tak myślę bo ludzie będą się bać je aciagac
<Voldenet> i podejrzewam, że czasy sprzedawania oprogramowania w taki sposób wrócą
<Voldenet> a samego piractwa jako procesu nie da się ukrócić, niestety
<nn52> ino kto kupi kota w worku
<matti__> Wizard, żyjesz?
<nn52> kiedyś by ktoś kupił płytę musiała być cała dobra...
<nn52> z w
<Voldenet> samego piractwa nie da się ukrócić, dopóki film da się obejrzeć, da się go również skopiować
<Voldenet> dopóki można film/program/muzykę skopiować, to kopiować będą
<crooveck> biorac pod uwage najgorszy mozliwy scenariusz, to pamietajcie ze poza krajami ktore podpisaly acta zostaje jeszcze co najmniej 10* tyle krajow ktore tego nie zrobily
<crooveck> jesli pozamykaja wszystkie serwery torrentowe w europie,to uruchomi sie 10* tyle w azji
<crooveck> czy afryce ;)
<crooveck> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/405418_332735686758158_147096448655417_1047949_2114795516_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6qkp4hz> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<crooveck> o prosze
<widmo> ;DDD
<crooveck> Przekliniak :)
<widmo> Mocne
<crooveck> brawo
<nn52> zarzuć ktoś tym obrazkiem jeszcze raz
<crooveck> http://tinyurl.com/6qkp4hz
<matti__> http://tinyurl.com/6qkp4hz
<matti__> ale czemu tak kolorowo
<|B|enedyktXVI> \ o/
<matti__> y
<Voldenet> http://blog.kraszewniki.pl/?p=114
<zima> http://ompldr.org/vY2Y3Zw
<m477> zima: czy to jakas forma manifestacji?
<crooveck> fake
<crooveck> te kraszewniki to fake
<Voldenet> po czym wnosisz?
<Voldenet> crooveck: dlaczego to fake według Ciebie?
<m477> lol
<m477> strona zabita dechami
<Wizard> podniecacie się, jakby było czym
<m477> hhooh\
<m477> nie czaruj
<crooveck> Valdnet: bo nie ma takiego miasta/gminy Kraszewniki
<crooveck> ten koles sobie/admin strony sobie ja wymyslil
<crooveck> jest megatrollem
<m477> oj tam oj tam
<m477> skad wiesz
<crooveck> bo umiem korzystac z google?
<crooveck> pokaz mi na mapie gdzie to jest
<m477> człowiek człowiekowi trollem
<m477> crooveck: google
<nn52> m477: ale na YouTube jakoś jest meczyk z gminą kraszewniki....
<nn52> wiec chyba raczej jest :P
<nn52> taka gnim
<nn52> GMINA
<crooveck> pokaz gdzie
<nn52> http://vimeo.com/3853542 znaczy sie tu a nie na jutjube
<crooveck> nie nie, pokaz na maps.googl.com na przyklad, gdzie jest ta gmina
<crooveck> albo innym targeo
<crooveck> albo na wikipedii art o tej gminie?
<crooveck> gosciu zarejestrowal sobie domene i zrobil tam fikcyjnego bloga
<crooveck> jakies wpisy sprzed 3 lat
<crooveck> ktorych jeszcze tydzien temu nie bylo
<nn52> Kraszewice na maps google znalazlo :p
<crooveck> ;)
<crooveck> to prawie to samo
<nn52> 63-522 Kraszewice prawie :D
<nn52> Gmina Kraszewice (do 1953 gmina Skrzynki) – gmina wiejska w województwie wielkopolskim, w powiecie ostrzeszowskim. W latach 1984-1998 gmina położona była w województwie kaliskim. Siedziba gminy to Kraszewice. Według danych z 30 czerwca 2004 gminę zamieszkiwało 3651 osób.
<m477> bo to kraszewnik, trojkat bermucki przy nim to pikus
<nn52> -D
<crooveck> ;)
<crooveck> no i prosze zalozyciel tej strony we wlasnej osobie
<crooveck> http://www.goldenline.pl/wieslaw-galica
<nn52> Gmina Kraszewice
<nn52> P.H.U Kotrans Wielkopolska powiat ostrzeszów gmina Kraszewice Żwirownia Jaźwiny
<nn52> 63-520 Zawady
<nn52> 601 255 947
<nn52> ale kraszewników niema
<nn52> :D
<m477> '
<m477> Kierunek:
<m477>     Informatyka
<m477> a bylo napisane ze wyjechal ich jedyny informatyk
<m477> poze ktos poprostu dal ping kraszewnik i juz padl serwer z przeciazenia
<crooveck> lol :)
<m477> i wszyscy mysla ze to atak przeciwko aCTA
<nn52> xD
<m477> tru story
<tajwanuser> cze
<matti__> wrrrrrr
<foreste_> acta
<matti__> już mam dość tego acta ileż można
<matti__> prawie jak doda
<zima> dość będziesz miał dopiero jak to w życie wejdzie
<m477> :)
<m477> zrobmy backupa internetu
<lim0np> siema
<lim0np> czy ktos z was moze mi polecic jakis program (pod unixa albo windowsa, albo i maka) ktory szybko stworzy mi maly wagowo film ktory trwa powyzej 2 godziny i nie wyswietla nic oprocz tekstu i czarnego tla?
<lim0np> bo po skorzystaniu z renderowania wmv w sony vegasie (windows) rozmiar nagrania wyniosl 29gb
<djmentos> kdenlive?
<lim0np> szybki jest?
<djmentos> zalezy od kompa
<Szatan> :O djmentos :D
<lim0np> bo sony vegasowi na core i7 zajelo renderowanie 3 doby
<lim0np> ...
<Filar> to nie lepiej wyświetlić slajd w LibreOffice przez 2h?
<djmentos> Nie, troche szybciej poleci.
<lim0np> Filar ale musi byc w rozszerzeniu takim co to jutub sobie przekonwertuje po uploadzie
<lim0np> rozumiesz?
<Filar> ok
<lim0np> djmentos troche czy duzo szybciej?
<djmentos> lim0np, ja na 2x2,2gHz 40minut renderowalem do h264 okolo 30 minut
<djmentos> film 40 minut*
<lim0np> i ile ci zzeralo srednio mocy procka
<lim0np> sparwdzales?
<djmentos> nie sprawdzalem
<BlessJah> ffmpeg nie umie z obrazka zrobić 2h filmu?
<djmentos> po prostu to włączałem i szedłem na browar, wóde (niepotrzebne skreślić)
 * BlessJah by skreślił wszystko przed "szedłem"
<lim0np> BlessJah nie wiem, a ile mu to zajmie :D?
<BlessJah> zaraz sprawdzę
<lim0np> tylko potem nie zawahaj mi sie tego wylumaczyc :D
<djmentos> zapewne jeszcze mniej
<djmentos> myślicie, że jak potrafię obrócić ząb o 180 stopni to mogę isć do mam talent?
<lim0np> a trzyma się mimo obracania?
<djmentos> no
<lim0np> to idź
<lim0np> masz szansę
<matti__> djmentos, zostaniesz mistrzem tuba
<m477> do ktorej awiteksy sa czynne?
<djmentos> matti__, tam zle płacą
<foreste_> zabic swoj laptop ? :>
<m477> dobra ide do sklepu bo sniadania jeszcze nie jadlem
<matti__> ECH
<matti__> Dreadlish, jesteś może?
<matti__> Wizard,  hej
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> wcięło mnie
<matti__> szkoda
<matti__> co tam
<Wizard> matti__, co tam?
<Wizard> rozwiązałeś problem?
<matti__> no nie wiem co mogę zrobić z tym moim fantem
<matti__> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/surviving-a-linux-filesystem-failures.html myślisz żę będzie dobre?
<matti__> http://pastebin.com/qHp5zkND
<matti__> wyszło mi coś takiego
<matti__> myślisz że będzie działać?
<matti__> dobra jak coś to zaraz wracam
<matti_> niestety nie dziala
<Wizard> podejrzewam, że już nie będzie
<Wizard> matti_, ja wciąż nie wiem jaki ty masz problem i z czym
<Wizard> pokazałeś mi listę 15 partycji, co jest w ogóle niebagatelną liczbą
<Wizard> teraz wklejasz fsck z pierwszej
<Wizard> już widać, że coś było tam zjebane mocno
<matti_> nie co ty ja mam tyle partycji
<matti_> a ze cos zjebalem to wiem
<Wizard> no tylko ja nie wiem wciąż co
<matti_> 12 partycji
<Wizard> wygląda mi na to, że rozwaliłeś mbr
<Wizard> partcyje się poprzesuwały i stąd takie błędy
<Wizard> ja bym radził ci pomontować po kolei każdą i pozrzucać to, co na nich przeżyło
<Wizard> i na przyszłość *nie* używaj ntfs do trzymania danych
<matti_> oj tylko jeden na windowsa byl ntfs
<Wizard> ntfs cały czas jest eksperymentalne, a ntfs-3g wcale nie pomaga
<sysek> ntfs eksperymentalne?
<Wizard> tak menuconfig go pokazuje
<Wizard> jezu, gość przez cały dzień sobie nie poradził z tym
<sysek> a o co chodzilo?
<matti_> cos zepsolem tym testdiskiem
<sysek> ide sie zabic
<sysek> czesc
<matti_> o grub mi sie wlacza w trybie rescu
<matti_> sysek widze optymizm
<Wizard> sysek, z tego, co udało mi się od niego wyciągnąć, to próbował "odzyskać pliki testdiskiem z partycji ntfs
<matti_> nom
<Wizard> sysek, mógłbyś chociaż poczekać, aż skończę myśl? :)
<sysek> no jeszcze jestem
<Wizard> no, i według relacji "coś nie tak nacisnął"
<Wizard> czy tam "wybrał złą opcję"
<Wizard> zobacz sobie powyży pastebin
<sysek> sformatowal partycje
<Wizard> tam jest fskc, które mówi "incorrect free space count" czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> po mojemu, to ten Fix właśnie wylastrował mu to, co się jeszcze dało stamtąd odzyskać ;)
<matti_> jeszcze w trybie w jakim sie wlacza grub  to mi dziwnie partycje wypisuje poleceniem  ls
<matti_> (hd0msdos1)(hd0msdos2) iotd
<matti_> itd
<Wizard> to jest grub2?
<matti_> grub 1,98
<matti_> czy 1,99
<matti_> wybacz ze cie mecze
<Wizard> wybaczam
<matti_> gdybym chociaz wiedzial co jest nie tak
<matti_> masz pomysl co to moze byc?
<Wizard> rowaliłeś tablicę partycji
<Wizard> próbowałeś chroot na któryś system?
<matti_> ale czemu mi sie poprawnie ta tablica wyswietla?
<matti_> tak probowalem
<Wizard> no i działało tam coś?
<matti_> dzialalo
<Wizard> no to podmontuj tam /dev /proc i /sys (z --bind) i zainstaluj grub
<Wizard> będziesz miał jakiś punkt odniesienia
<Dreadlish> starczy tylko /dev z bindem
<Dreadlish> ale "jak kto lubi:
<Wizard> no może
<Wizard> a jak będzie chciał coś od /proc/partitions?
<matti_> chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/sda6: Not a directory
<matti_> a juz wiem
<matti_> git podmontowale
<matti_> co teraz?
<Wizard> nie wiem co tam w tych nowcyh grubasach się robi
<Wizard> muszisz poszukać
<Wizard> w starych było grub-install
<matti_> no to wlasnie to wykonalem
<matti_> dobra sprawdze jak cos zaraz wracam
<Wizard> a przeczytałeś plik wcześniej?
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> kamikadze :S
<Ozil> w nowych jest update grub
<Wizard> ale update-grub to tylko konfig generuje?
<matti_> heh
<matti_> udało się
<matti_> Wizard: źle podmontowywałem te katalogi
<matti_> zamiast w systemie to spod chroota chciałem podmontować
<Thorbjorn> W starym ubuntu który pakiet odpowiadał za język w gnomiu2?
<matti_> sysek: co tam
<sysek> umarlem
<sysek> nie pomoge
<Thorbjorn> Co wy wszyscy chlejecie tam czy co?
<matti_> Thorbjorn: podglądasz
<Thorbjorn> ;d
<Thorbjorn> jak zmienić język polskie w ubuntu 10.10 w gnomu2?
<Thorbjorn> jak locale nie działa?
<matti_> Heh
<m477> :(
<matti_> co tma
<matti_> tam
<kklimonda_> Thorbjorn: w system->administracja
<kklimonda_> albo system->settings
<kklimonda_> będzie language support czy coś w tym guście
<m477> Thorbjorn: juz jodły nie używasz?
<m477> u mnie jest administracja ->języki
<matti_> o zapomniałem o tym haśle
<m477> ;o
<m477> @_@
<m477> co ja pacze
<czesmir> bry
<m477> witom
<office__> hm
<NORMALNY_FACET> KM
<SKM> interesuje was lista hasel  i numerów gg?
<SKM> wyciek z dzisiaj z 18.00
<czesmir> zenada
<SKM> halo
<SKM> bo ide spac
<SKM> chlopaki z Anonimous dali dzis popis
<julek> ?
<matti_> je tam
<czesmir> gdzie
<SKM> chcecie linka do strony z haslami i numerami gg?
<julek> napisali na wykopie komentarz: "nie zgadzamy sie na acta"?
<julek> czy zalozyli event na facebooku>?
<SKM> radze sprawdzic czy waszego numeru gg tam nie ma
<SKM> halo
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-25
<julek> poka
<julek> heh... btw, szczerze watpie by moj tam byl;)
<SKM> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0VQv8XCK
<SKM> 99999 numerow gg:)
<SKM> nie watp tylko sprawdz
<SKM> kilka sprawdzilem i fatycznie dzialają:)
<czesmir> heh sprawdzilem kilka losowych i pudlo
<czesmir> wogole co to za hasla 12345?
 * czesmir sie smieje
<SKM> ale dzialają
<SKM> jak sa durnie co takei hasla ustalają
<SKM> to juz ich sprawa
<m477> :D
<m477> <SKM> chlopaki z Anonimous dali dzis popis
<m477> jeblem
<julek> czyzby ktos jechal jakims programem po kazdym numerze gg po kolei i sprawdzal czy dzialaja te hasla?
<m477> OPERATION BLACKCATURDAY
<julek> w sumie byloby to mozliwe jesli gg ma z 10 milionow userow
<avalan> julek: myśle że to by było równie skuteczne
<zima> julek: tak ponoć właśnie było
<zima> atak słownikowy na słabe hasła
<zima> numerami po kolei
<SKM> bylo bylo
<avalan> 123456
<avalan> dziwisz się? ;f
<m477> żenada
<zima> nie
<m477> pewnie wiekszosc nie uzywane
<julek> moznaby sie wybrac jakis fajny numer
<zima> i co? logujecie się teraz na cudze konta?
<m477> zima: fajna zabawa no nie?
<julek> wlasne mnie wkurza, mialbym jeszcze gadac z jakimis kolegami jakiejs cioty, co hasla ustawic nie umie?
<m477> :D
<m477> dokladnie selffail
<m477> logowac sie na takie konto
<julek> gimbaza by wypisywala:P
<zima> http://klub.fm/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/historia_polski_rap.jpg ciekawe
<SKM> m477 ja sprwdzilem z 16 kont
<SKM> i dzialają
<SKM> z ciekawosci
<zima> SKM: żal mi Ciebie
<julek> hmm... 66625, fajny numer, krotki
<m477> julek: i co potem debile beda do ciebie pisac
<julek> mowie tylko, ze fajny numer
<zima> mhm
<m477> zreszta 'gg' to chujowy protokół
<m477> wiec zaden numer nie jest fajny
<czesmir> masz racje
<SKM> mnie nie jest siebie zal
<SKM> ciesz sie ze dalem linka
<zima> SKM: ten link zwisa mi i powiewa
<SKM> tobie tak
<julek> zima: ciesz sie!
<SKM> ale nie jestes sam kretynie na tej planecie
<m477> zima: taki wrogo nastawiony, bo pewnie jego numer tam widnieje
<zima> qermit: nie zareagujesz?
<zima> kklimonda_: ?
<zima> `op
<julek> pewnie "hackuje" teraz na kontach jakichs gimnazjalistek;)
<m477> :-)
<julek> zima: spokojnie
<zima> aż sobie pepsi naleję.
<SKM> zima widac od razu zes zjebany czlek
<zima> tak? i co jeszcze?
<SKM> reszta niech sie bawi dobrze ja spadam
<zima> a tak, btw, welcome to my ignore list
<julek> SKM pewnie od godziny sprawdza czy nie ma tam jego numeru, jest juz na 3687 linijce;)
<SKM> wiesz co sa szybsze sposoby nie tylko studenciaki o tym wiedza
<julek> heh
<julek> akurat niejeden "studenciak" czytalby po kolei;)
<SKM> nie popisujcie sie "nie którzy swoimi glupimi docinkami na poziomie akademików"
<julek> akademiki...
<zima> a ten SKM to chyba na czaterii się kręcił
<julek> tam go poznales?
<zima> chyba, że ktoś inny ma też nick normalny facet
<SKM> nara tym pozytywnym a huj do dupy zimie i podobnym
<julek> zapamietujesz wszystkie nicki z czaterii?
<zima> w ogóle już tam nie chadzam
<zima> irc jest lepszy
<zima> tylko kobiet mniej
<julek> :(
<matti_> ech
<zima> plonk :<
<matti_> jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki dla Wizarda za pomoc dziś :)
<zima> matti_: z tym chrootem?
<m477> co tu sie dzieje?
<julek> co sie stao?
<m477> julek: czeźwy siedze
<julek> :(
<m477> :/
<m477> tez ubolewam okropnie
<m477> KURWA
<DaZ> racja
<m477> DaZ: ?
<DaZ> że kurwa :f
<m477> ;]
<m477> co tam\
<DaZ> piąta rano
<m477> no to lipa bo u mnie 3 okocim mocny
<m477> :)
<m477> a nie sora 4
<DaZ> piwo jest lipne
<m477> czemu
<DaZ> za dużo picia :f
<m477> albo co nie jest
<m477> aha
<m477> zalezy
<m477> co sie chce osiagnac
<DaZ> efekty.
<m477> mozesz wyjebac pol litra na hejnal
<m477> ale i tak nie dal bys rady
<m477> poza tym nie ma sensu sie zgonowac odrazu
<DaZ> zgonowanie oczyszcza
<m477> dusze
<DaZ> człowiek przeżyje sobie takie katharsis i może wracać do życia
<m477> ale nie cialo
<m477> polecam ketamine
<m477>  w takim razie
<DaZ> e, nie to samo
<m477> nawet nie wiesz oczym mowie
<DaZ> ano nie mój sport
<DaZ> ale chyba mi nie powiesz, że to samo [;
<m477> ciezko by bylo wpowiedziec ze tak -_-
<DaZ> widzisz? [;
<m477> ee
<m477> slaby argument
<m477>  DaZ
<m477>  DaZ
<m477>  DaZ
<m477>  DaZ
<m477>  DaZ
<m477>  DaZ
<m477> kurwa
<m477> co ja pacz
<DaZ> wut
<m477> te ef
<DaZ> nie, po prostu wut.
<m477> co ja biere
<DaZ> biedny polakomem
<m477> wat
<m477>  d owant
<lisu> re
<m477> lisu :-)
<lisu> m477: jak tam? walczyłeś z acta?
<buharin> yeah yeah yeah ; d
<buharin> dzisiaj protestujemy :P
<lisu> co dzis pijecie?
<shpaq> mornin'
<kklimonda_> buharin: trochę późno na protestowanie ;)
<Monter> Dreadlish: to pala
<Monter> Dreadlish panic
<lisu> i tak zrobią co zechcą, jak to mówi stare chinskie przysłowie, trzeba być jak woda opływająca skały x]
<gjm> o czym mowa?
<gjm> hrhrhr
<lisu> o a c t a
<gjm> o fuj
<lisu> fakt, brzydko pachnie
<wujek> hej, znacie prosty sposób żeby zmienić rozmiar katalogu z xxxxxb na domyślne 4096? Jeśli jest inny, to MPD krzyczy że to NIE jest katalog i nie może z niego skorzystać...
<wujek> mi przychodzi na myśl start z liveCD, podmontowanie LVMa i zrobienie tego ręcznie. Zapomniałem napisać, że chodzi o katalog domowy
<gjm> trzeba by tu jakies sniadanie spozyc ;/
<Wizard> wujek, rozmiar 4096 wyświetla się, bo tak. Tak naprawdę to ustawienia inoda decydują o tym, czy to katalog, czy nie
<kklimonda_> wujek: przenieś wszystkie podkatalogi w inne miejsce, skasuj katalog, utwórz ponownie, i skopiuj pliki z powrotem (albo to raczej nie jest błąd którego szukasz)
<wujek> Wizard: wiem, ale MPD tego nie wie :( A przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje, bo wszystko inne sprawdziłem i wygląda poprawnie
<Wizard> fsck też?
<Wizard> jakiś dysk w lvm się nie sypie?
<wujek> mam nadzieję że nie, mają 2 miesiące
<wujek> zaraz sprawdzę fsck, tylko reboota trzeba zrobić :(
<Thorbjorn> garnus: masz ubuntu?
<Wizard> wujek, jaki tam masz fs?
<Wizard> (wreszcie jakiś normalny problem ktoś ma)
<Wizard> :D
<wujek> ext4
<wujek> jadę dokumenty zawieźć. Za godzinę jak wrócę, to spróbuję naprawić, powinno się udać.
<piotr> brak dziwieku przez hdmi
<garnus> a ustawiles wyjscie dzwieku na cyfrowe?
<piotr> tak
<Wizard> wujek, dobre nastawienie
<Blondyn> hello
<wujek> Wizard: dysk sprawny. Zapomniałem że zaszyfrowałem sobie katalog domowy ;/ Pewnie przez to rozmiar jest inny niż domyślny. Niby pierdoła, a potrafi być problematyczna :)
<Wizard> luks?
<wujek> i tak domyślnie serwer muzyki będzie na innej maszynie, póki co odkładam to na za 2 tygodnie i wracam do egzaminów
<wujek> nie luks, w ubuntu domyślnie jest encfs
<lisu> ktoś tu kojarzy bazy danych? mam kolumny: nick i liczba_pobrań, jak zliczyć za pomocą zapytania sql ile razy dany nick pobrał?
<lisu> ha wiem :)
<m477> :)
<m477> lisu odnosnie pytania z rana,  to mam to w du...
<lisu> :)
<m477> niech polaczki placza teraz, takich sobie wybrali przywodcow
<m477> :-)
<m477> i na pewno nie bede placic swoimi trudami za czyjs debilizm
<Blondyn> czemu >?
<Blondyn> :D
<m477> :D
<Blondyn> cholera znowu ufo
<Blondyn> :D
<Blondyn> a pisałem zęby sobie nazciągać przed ACTA
<buharin> pomoze mi ktos z realizacją gui
<buharin> chcialbym zrealizowac gui takie ze po przycisku dalej pojawia sie nastepne w javie czy musze po prostu zdefiniowac kilka paneli i w zaleznosci od switcha je wlaczac?
<kklimonda_> buharin: zadaj pytanie jeszcze raz, tym razem z sensem ;)
<buharin> kklimonda_, dobra sam dam rade
<bastetmilo> 44
<avalan> Blondyn: mogą mi naskoczyć
<Blondyn> nikt tego pasożyt 'ctwa' i tak nie rozgoni :F
<Blondyn> no chyba że ufo przylecom
<rege> czesc, jak zresetowac od zera ssh
<rege> dodalem chyba jakis klucz authorized_keys2 i dostaje teraz error przy laczeniu sie z konkretnym shh serwerem -> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<garnus> ale gdzie dodales ten kluzc
<rege> nie jestem pewien czy to o to chodzi ale wykonalem taka komende
<rege> ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | \ssh rege@newshell.bshellz.net 'sh -c "cat - >>~/.ssh/authorized_keys2"'
<rege> z cat na początku
<rege> hi how to check whats wrong with my ssh i recieve error  ssh_exchange_identification: Connection
<rege>               closed by remote host
<rege> ups nie ten kanal
<rege> :)
<garnus> i do tej pory logowales sie na ten serwer?
<rege> bez problemu
<rege> zalozylem teraz nowe konto tam
<rege> i to samo
<rege> na inne konta ssh moge sie logowac
<rege> ale w sumie nic nie robilemzeby mnie mieli w jednej sekundzie banowac czy cos
<garnus> wrzuc gdzies probe polaczenia z  opcja -vv
<shpaq> well, polecenie jest poprawne
<rege> http://pastie.org/3250206
<rege> usunolem caly katalog .ssh
<shpaq> wygląda jakbyś trafił do hosts.deny
<shpaq> albo nie trafił do hosts.allow
<rege> na remote computer??
<shpaq> tak
<shpaq> te '??' się tutaj nie kręcą
<rege> ehh szkoda
<rege> a jak sprawdzic ip
<rege> zeby podeslac adminowi
<Damn3d> wejsc na irca :p
<Voldenet> shpaq: u mnie się kręcą
<Voldenet> handluj z tym
<shpaq> damn
<shpaq> w irssi się nie kręcą
<Voldenet> mi w irssi
<Voldenet> kręcą się równo
<Voldenet> nie mów, że masz przestarzały terminal
<Voldenet> bez renderowania tekstur
<Voldenet> i animacji
<avalan> pewnie mój xterm mam ogl i teselację
<m477> Resume to to samo co CV?
<strigoi> witam
<strigoi> szukam kogoś kto ma doświadczenie z poleceniem chroot
<Wizard> m477, tak
<ridin> regedarek2: hi
<regedarek2> hi ridin
<ridin> regedarek2: co tam nowego dzis
<regedarek2> ridin: spadaj
<LnxMen> Cześć
<LnxMen> Mam takie pytanie - jeżeli podpiszą ACTA to kiedy ona wejdzie w życie?
<Wizard> możesz już zacząć kasować dyski
<Wizard> ;)
<LnxMen> nie mam z czego :)
<Wizard> a zapłaciłeś za swój system?
<LnxMen> za Linuksa nie trzeba płacić - bynajmniej za większość dystrybucji :)
<Wizard> czyli piracisz!
<LnxMen> Nie piracę!
<Wizard> oo, to czekaj tylko, aż ZAiKS ci na dupę wjedzie
<Wizard> ;)
<LnxMen> I tak mi nie odpowiedziałeś na pytanie ..
<Pechowiec> o/
<Wizard> bo nie wiem, ale musiałem potrolować
<Wizard> cześć Pechowiec
<inzaghi89> Wizard, :D
<Wizard> jedno jest pewne, nawet, jeśli wejdzie jutro, to ch* mi mogą zrobić
<Pechowiec> - za co siedzisz? -za winrara :O
<Wizard> a ja za Króla Lwa
<Pechowiec> Wizard: why?
<Wizard> zabiłem Mufasę :S
<avalan> LnxMen: za parę miesięcy
<avalan> bo muszą jeszcze przegłosować
<LnxMen> tak...
<LnxMen> to wiem
<LnxMen> tylko tak chciałem się dowiedzieć kiedy mniej więcej to może nastąpić
<inzaghi89> w tym roku
<inzaghi89> tak mniej więcej
<Pechowiec> w grudniu
<LnxMen> w tym wieku będzie najpewniej :D
<inzaghi89> Pechowiec, do grudnia na pewno ;d
<inzaghi89> zanim podpiszą, to acta upadnie ;d
<Pechowiec> jak sie kalendarz majow skonczy :P
<inzaghi89> bo kasy nie będzie
<avalan> Pechowiec: 23.12.2012?
 * Pechowiec nie zawraca sobie glowy takimi datami
<Wizard> inzaghi89, kasa zawsze będzie
<Wizard> a nasi włazidupcy już szykują pewnie wazelinę
<avalan> teraz to mogą mi naskoczyć
<inzaghi89> Wizard, :D
<LnxMen> Pechowiec: Nie skończy się kalendarz Majów, tylko ich cykl... A, że więcej nie dopisali, więc bogobojni ludzie zrobili z tego "koniec świata"
<inzaghi89> zmienią hasła do stron rządowych ;d
<inzaghi89> będzie L: admin, P: admin2
<LnxMen> jeden cykl*
<inzaghi89> :D
<Wizard> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/wiadomosci/1,114871,11033139,Homoseksualisci_kontra__Rzeczpospolita___Jutro_rozstrzygnie.html
<Wizard> lol
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/83dr2wv> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<Pechowiec> ankieta: kto słyszał o zniesieniu 12 poprawki do konstytucji usa?
<avalan> NDA i te sprawy?
<avalan> amerykanie to w ogóle mają przesrane
<Pechowiec> drazni mnie ten narod
<Wizard> mam zajęcia z angielskiego z Amerykańcem - jest wporzo
<Pechowiec> ** kraj
<Pechowiec> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmd9R0I8mDM
<avalan> izrael jest gorszy
<Wizard> ee, wyobraź sobie państwo gejów :D
<Wizard> długo by nie pociągnęli, z zerowym przyrostem naturalnym
<Wizard> ale co tam
<Wizard> Izrael twój wróg
<Pechowiec> avalan: jak izrael zaatakuje iran to usa tez
<Pechowiec> izrael jest tak silnie zwiazany z usa ze szok
<avalan> tylko że usa ani ahmedineżad nie chcą zbrojnego konfilktu
<avalan> izrael chce bo to taki mały pies co szczeka najgłośniej
<avalan> bo może
<Pechowiec> izrael to zuo
<Voldenet> .+ to zło
<Wizard> i co, myślicie, że nasze włazidupy wysłałyby do Iranu ludzi?
<Pechowiec> yup
<TheNumb> Wizard: pewnie mnie by wzięli w kamasze ;x
<TheNumb> Wizard: Ciebie też :D
<Wizard> ja jestem studentem :>
<TheNumb> Wizard: no i co z tego?
<TheNumb> Wizard: w razie zagrożenia mogą wziać <:
<Wizard> no tak, zagrożenia
<Wizard> nie zamierzam umierać za syszya
 * Pechowiec sie zastanawia kiedy ludzie wyjda na ulice
<mati75> nigdy
<Pechowiec> mati75: w sumie teraz wyszli bo internet :F
<Pechowiec> benzyna po 2.00 bedzie
<avalan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmd9R0I8mDM
<avalan> wykopkowe
<mati75> Pechowiec: bylem na takim wyjściu
<Trojanin> Pechowiec: źle przecinek postawiłeś
<mati75> nawet 20 osób nie było
<Trojanin> 20.0 chyba :P
<Wizard> mati75, nikogo to nie obchodzi
<Pechowiec> Trojanin: mialem na mysli euro
<Trojanin> a
<Trojanin> to jak najbardziej
<Wizard> kto normalny liczy w euro
<Pechowiec> Wizard: wprowadza
<Wizard> a żeby ich powykręcało
<soee> hej, uzywa ktos gitorious ?
<Voldenet> tak
<soee> Voldenet, zeby utworzyc nowy projekt musze podac klucz
<soee> skad mam taki wziac ?
<Voldenet> nie wiem, ja akurat nie używam
<Voldenet> :>
<Voldenet> soee: sprawdzałeś w FAQ?
<foreste_> czesc
<m477> wizard czytalem ze  resume to amerykanska chyba wersja cv i ze jest troche inne bo sie kladzie nacisk na inne rzeczy
<Voldenet> m477: resume to tylko wypisane doświadczenie zawodowe i edukacja
<Voldenet> bez całej reszty zbędnych pierdół
<m477> czyli bez zainteresowan hobby itp?
<Voldenet> idd
<Voldenet> zresztą to pracodawce powinno gówno obchodzić
<Voldenet> pracodawcę chyba powinna obchodzić tylko jakość i szybkość pracy, nie pojmuję dlaczego zadają na rozmowach głupie pytania o aspiracje zawodowe i inne takie
<m477> ale ja nie o to pytam
<m477> bo to chyba jeszcze zalezy w jakim celu to pisze
<jacekowski> Voldenet: bo od tego zalezy jakosc i szybkosc pracy
<jacekowski> Voldenet: i jak szybko ci pracownik spierdoli
<Voldenet> no, niby tak
<Voldenet> ale dopóki wykonuje swoją robotę, to chyba nie powinno być problemu
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<Voldenet> ...dlatego pewnie nie jestem i nie będę robił w rekrutacji
<jacekowski> ale mozesz wykonywac robote ale po 3 miesiacach stwierdzic ze zawijanie w te sreberka ( aspiracje zawodowe ) to nie dla ciebie
<jacekowski> a cie przeszkolili i wszystko
<jacekowski> a ty sie idziesz
<Voldenet> i tak na rozmowach opowiada się bajki lepsze niż pokemony
<Voldenet> 'tak bardzo chcę pracować w dynamicznym zespole za psie pieniądze, za dziesięć lat widzę siebie głodnego ale usatysfakcjonowanego pracą u was'
<Voldenet> >.>
<m477> ;d
<macer1> siema ;)
<Voldenet> albo i nie
<macer1> potrzebuję napisać regexpa pod fail2ban i nie łapie :> może by ktoś pomógł :P
<macer1> .*:<HOST> - - \[.*\] "GET /      - tak to wygląda, lecz nie działa, ma łapać gety z logów nginxa
<Voldenet> jak wygląda log
<macer1> zaraz dam kawałek na pastebina
<macer1> http://pastebin.com/WVnLsMde
<macer1> o mam już chyba :> nie escapowałem / pod koniec
<macer1> z tym że nie działa ustawianie host z początku
<Voldenet> btw, przed ] się escape'a nie robi
<macer1> .* - - [.*] "GET /
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> a no tak escape slasha
<macer1> ale nie, jednak nie łapie bez scapowania []
<macer1> ah, [ się escapuje a ] nie :> rozumiem
<macer1> .* - - \[.*] "GET \/ - tak mam i działa, trzeba jeszcze zapisać to z początku do HOST
<macer1> jak daję tam :<HOST> to nie łapie regexpa
<Voldenet> a co to jest :<HOST>?
<Voldenet> i co tam robi ten dwukropek?
<macer1> nie wiem czy dobrze to mam :D to ma ustawiać zmienną host do fail2bana
<macer1> żeby ip złapał
<Voldenet> to fail2ban ma <HOST> po prostu
<Voldenet> nie :<HOST>
<macer1> a dwukropek myślałem że dwukropek i po nim nazwa
<Voldenet> .*(?:::f{4,6}:)?(?P<host>\S+) - - \[[^]]*] "GET /
<Voldenet> powinno działać
<macer1> :o
<macer1> prościej się nie da :D?
<Voldenet> .*<HOST> - - \[.*?] "GET /
<Voldenet> ;D
<macer1> root@ks208365:/var/log/nginx# grep -e '.*<HOST> - - \[.*?] "GET /' access.log
<macer1> root@ks208365:/var/log/nginx#
<macer1> nie łapie
<Voldenet> dziwne, powinno, sprawdzę
<macer1> a i chyba nie escapnąłeś slasha pod koniec
<Voldenet> bo nie trzeba
<Voldenet> powiadam, u mnie działa
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> z tego co widze ten <host> to alias
<macer1> można go używac w grepie?
<Voldenet> nie
<macer1> o działa :>
<macer1> a jednak nie
<macer1>     0.0.0.0 (Wed Jan 25 09:18:30 2012)
<macer1>     0.0.0.4 (Wed Jan 25 09:55:41 2012)
<macer1> same tego typu
<macer1> 3 zera na początku
<Voldenet> .*(?:::f{4,6}:)?(?P<host>\S+) .*? - \[.*?] "GET / łapie elegancko logi z lighttpd
<macer1> no ale dlaczego te trzy zera mi tu daje
<macer1> zamiast normalnego ip
<Voldenet> kto wie :D
<macer1> jak dam bez aliasu tylko z pelnym tym to samo :/
<macer1> no wtf -.-
<Voldenet> :P
<macer1> o
<macer1> zauważyłem pewną zależność :>
<macer1> 0.0.0 i ostatni cyfra ip
<Voldenet> no to pewnie regexp zryty
<Voldenet> a ta kolumna w logach to ipv4 tylko, tak?
<macer1> tak
<macer1> fail2ban-regex access.log '.*<HOST> - - \[.*] "GET /'
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> jakieś pomysły :P?
<macer1> a to chyba nie regexp zryty tylko fail2ban
<macer1> :D
<Voldenet> (?:.*\s)?<HOST> .*? - \[.*?] "GET /
<Voldenet> spróbuj tak
<macer1> o_o działa
<Voldenet> np
<macer1> co było źle w tym pierwszym?
<Voldenet> .* to jest zachłanne
<macer1> tzn :P?
<Voldenet> bierze jak najwięcej się da
<macer1> hmm
<Voldenet> spacja przed ip jest
<Voldenet> stąd \s
<Voldenet> ale nic nie musi być w logach przed hostem, więc (?:.*\s)?
<Voldenet> w sumie można po prostu zamiast .* dać .*?
<Voldenet> .*? stara się zjadać jak najmniej znaków się da
<macer1> o, działa :)
<macer1> w ten sposób też
<macer1> a bardziej czytelne
<Voldenet> czytelny regexp, :D
<Voldenet> ty chyba nie widziałeś mojego sposobu na parsowanie całych protokołów jednym regexpem
<Voldenet> :D
<macer1> :D
<macer1> regexpy, napisz raz i zapomnij xD
<Voldenet> wiesz, jak rfc się nie zmienia, to nie widzę problemu
<macer1> jak teraz przetestowac file2bana z pliku?
<macer1> tzn
<macer1> [Deftinition]
<macer1> failregex = .*?<HOST> - - \[.*?] "GET /
<macer1> ignoreregex =
<macer1> takie coś mam
<macer1> pod http-get-dos.conf
<macer1> fail2ban-regex access.log failregex http-get-ddos
<macer1> próbowałem tak ale nie działa :>
<macer1> dobra mam :P
<macer1>  fail2ban-regex access.log /etc/fail2ban/filter.d/http-get-dos.conf
<Voldenet> uff, już myślałem, że będę ci musiał manuala tłumaczyć
<macer1> ;)
<macer1> teraz trzeba ustawić odpowiednie wartości żeby użyszkodników nie banowało
<Voldenet> czyli tak około 2 zapytania na godzinę
<Voldenet> ;D
<macer1> tia :D
<macer1> maxretry = 10
<macer1> findtime = 150
<macer1> może tak :>?
<julek> macer1: czesc
<macer1> cześć :P
<macer1> a, i jeszcze może dam też żeby posty zliczało, bo ktoś to może wykorzystać :> (GET|POST) /
<macer1> dobra, spróbuje zadosować mojego dedyka i zobaczymy czy mnie zbanuje :>
<macer1_> jest ktoś chętny żeby mnie testowo za ddosować :>?
<macer1_> bo ja to chyba robię za wolno że mnie nie banuje
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-26
<macer1> witamy chanserva :>
<Ozil> ja też witam
<Voldenet> ~to przypadek, że Ozil i Chanserv mają u mnie ten sam kolor, mimo że używam stu różnych? :o
<Voldenet> ciekawa rzecz
<avalan> Voldenet: masz dostęp do stu, ale używasz max 20 ;f
<Ozil> no co ty ja jestem uprzywilejowany
<Ozil> :)
<cpnangil^> hi
<Ozil> i przerzucam się na xfce
<cpnangil^> do you speak english?
<Ozil> no i speak germany
<cpnangil^> :(
<matti_> xfce fajne środowisko
<cpnangil^> i have some old polish coins
<Ozil> you are message to wizard
<Ozil> matti_: no i działają na nim programy z gnome ale amuszę poszperać jakie ma programy dedykowane
<Ozil> i jaki ma klient irc i czy pidgin dobrze działa tekie wiesz podstawowe
<Ozil> pidgin tez może być klientem irc
<cpnangil^> http://i.imgur.com/5oQ5W.jpg
<cpnangil^> i have this coin
<cpnangil^> what do you think of it?
<matti_> ja tam siedze na kde
<matti_> ale xfce ma duza lekkość
<Ozil> cpnangil^: rather, it is not Polish coins
<cpnangil^> its not
<cpnangil^> ??
<Ozil> matti_: ja dysponuje szybkimi kompami
<Ozil> cpnangil^:    I am not an expert on antique collector coins
<matti_> no to co
<Ozil> matti_: to nic
<Ozil> dla mnie że Linux mi kompa obciąża bardziej nie ma znaczenia dysponuje zestawami na których nie widać żadnej różnicy
<Ozil> cpnangil^: if you want to sell this coin?
<matti_> do nie if :)
<Ozil> powinno być chyba do you
<Ozil> słabo znam angielski sklejam zdania tak jak kiedyś w tibi
<Ozil> xD
<Ozil> a to było lata temu
<matti_> http://fortresskatalog.com/index2.php?cat=1629PL01200&page=Coin_Details&test=yes&auction_sort_type=date_d
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/87m6rlp> (at fortresskatalog.com)
<matti_> jednak polska
<Ozil> skoro taki kozak z ciebie to ty z nim pogadaj zobaczymy
<Ozil> co ty potrafisz
<matti_> je tam
<matti_> jodła
<cpnangil^> i have several other coins :D
<cpnangil^> but this is the rarest of them
<matti_> their aren't cheap coins
<cpnangil^> its very rare
<matti_> yes
<cpnangil^> http://i.imgur.com/cc2d2.jpg
<cpnangil^> i also have this one
<matti_> what would you want to do with them?
<matti_> this one isn't so rare
<matti_> first one is from 1629 year
<cpnangil^> yes
<cpnangil^> this is not my rarest coin however
<cpnangil^> but its the rarest one from poland
<cpnangil^> i have another one from poland thats quite common
<cpnangil^> http://i.imgur.com/M40P5.jpg
<cpnangil^> this is the solidarity coin
<cpnangil^> from 1990
<matti_> so you read abut this or you like coins?
<matti_> i don't undestand why you tell as about it
<cpnangil^> I inherited my grandfathers old collection
<matti_> http://www.aukcjamonet.pl/index.php?par=0&lot=108&content=main&co=pokaz&start=0&aukcja=3
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7y9v3je> (at www.aukcjamonet.pl)
<cpnangil^> whats that
<Ozil> to kosztuje 200 k
<Ozil> ja mogę kupić za 2 funty
<matti_> niżej masz uzyskaną cenę
<matti_> it's gold version of your coin
<matti_> sam sobie jeszcze wybijesz co?
<Ozil> dobra opadła mi kopara
<matti_> ciekawe po ile srebrna jego chodzi
<Ozil> no pewnie z połowe
<matti_> http://www.aukcjamonet.pl/index.php?par=0&aukcja=4&kat=&content=main&co=pokaz&pid=&lot=82&gdzie=nastepny
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7wnhsmj> (at www.aukcjamonet.pl)
<matti_> nie
<Ozil> prawie 30k
<matti_> i tak ładnie
<Ozil> no pewnie
<matti_> cpnangil^: check second link
<matti_> cena maen price
<Ozil> 28750 PLN
<matti_> Ozil:  a na czym siedzisz teraz ?
<matti_> system środowisko
<Ozil> windows7
<Ozil> przetestuje na franklinie dopiero wruce do linuxa na głównym
<matti_> cóż to ten franklin
<matti_> ech zniknął
<matti_> http://www.weszlo.com/news/6151-Znalezione_w_naszej_skrzynce
<cpnangil^> its worth about 20k
<Ozil> komputer do testów
<Ozil> wszelakich
<matti_> cpnangil^: PLN
<matti_> cpnangil^: nice hertage
<matti_> a jaki system chcesz przetestować z xfce
<cpnangil^> its nice
<cpnangil^> its part of a larger collection
<cpnangil^> do you want to see some of my rarest coins?
<cpnangil^> http://imgur.com/a/JYJO4#0
<cpnangil^> this one is one of the rarest in my collection
<Ozil> matti_: powiedz mi czy xubuntu też zawiera plymouth ?
<Ozil> w standardzie czy coś innego
<macer1> wtf jest ten cpnangil?
<macer1> bot spamer
<macer1> ?
<m477> 1st
<macer1> cześć m477 :D
<foreste_> jest ktos ?
<m477> yak
<m477> zawsze czujny
<foreste_> jaka wersja ubu ma jeszcze serwery tzn ubuntu z gnome2
<drath_bb> bry...
<m477> 10.10 albo 11.04
<drath_bb> m477: ostatnie max warte instalacji wydanie to 11.04
<drath_bb> wszystko co powyzej to be, nie dobre, nie ladne...
<DaZ> 6.06 to były czasy
<m477> dzieki za info
<m477> siedze na 10.04
<drath_bb> DaZ: niestety tak dawno nie siegam pamiecia...
<drath_bb> m477: tez dobry wybor ja jedyne przez pomylke na 11.04 bo cos mi sie pokrecilo ze to lts...
<m477> DaZ: a ten znowu nie spi ...
<m477> ...
<m477> lol
<m477> czy ja wiem czy taki dobry
<m477> wkurza mnie format systemu co 6 miechow
<m477> gnome/compiz sie krzaczy ..
<drath_bb> dobry w porownaniu z 11.04 jest spora roznica w pozeranym ramie...
<drath_bb> m477: jak to krzaczy ? mialem na ati i nie bylo problemow 10.04 ladnie wspolpracowalo...
<drath_bb> m477: czy ja wiem bez formata tez sie da zyc, ale osobiscie jednakk wole na czysto...
<DaZ> rolling release!
<DaZ> albo niech te ubucioty opanuja rozdzielenie tego co maja wielka chcie apdejtowac co pół roku, od reszty userlandu :f
<drath_bb> ja niestety tylko do czasu wsparcia 11.04...
<drath_bb> wersje powyzej swoja forma skutecznie mnie odrzucaja...
<foreste_> a serwery sa po sparciu /?
<drath_bb> foreste_: o wlasnie na serwery tez to unity cale wrzuca domyslnie?
<drath_bb> choc w 11.04 nie korzystam to od czasu do czasu paczki z unity w nazwie pobiera niestety...
<m477> :S
<sysek> hahaha
<sysek> hhehehahaha
<sysek> polsk apodpisala acta
<sysek> ehahaahaaa
<Ashiren> nyoro~n
<sysek> hanaganenorenkendżitsu
<lisu> re
<lisu> sysek: co? juz podpisali?
<lisu> eee kiedy mieli podpisac? dzis?
<mILQ> lisu: http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/raporty/protest-przeciw-umowie-acta/polska-ambasador-w-tokio-podpisala-umowe-acta,1,5008725,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7ts62nl> (at wiadomosci.onet.pl)
<Wizard> a czego się spodziewaliście?
<Wizard> за США!
<lisu> myślałem, ze jutro ma byc podpisane, kurde zakrecony jestem
<lisu> już szyfrujecie maile?
<Mart_ini> witam
<Mart_ini> używa ktoś z Was Gnome-Shell?
<Mart_ini> próbuje ustawić go jako domyslny manadżer ale jakoś mi to nie wychodzi
<Mart_ini> tak - mam ustawione lightdm jako domyślne i mam wpid w konfiguracji lightdm
<shpaq> mornin'
<Mart_ini> any ideas?
<lisu> premier.gov.pl leży
<lisu> ... znowu x]
<Mart_ini> :)
<lisu> strtona msz coś się "rozjeżdza" x]
<lisu> http://www.msz.gov.pl/apps/?command=service/ns&mode=text
<lisu> patrzcie tutaj :]
<qrq> Witam :)
<qrq> "Możemy modyfikować lub dostosowywać Twoją Zawartość, aby przesyłać,  wyświetlać lub dystrybuować ją przez sieci komputerowe i różne media,"
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Oł je :D
<qermit> co to
<lisu> qrq: nowy regulamin sieci osiedlowej piszesz?
<qrq> Twitter :)
<qrq> Dodali ten zapis :D
<lisu> lol
<lisu> czyli moga zrobic z wpisu: "nie lubie tuska" wpis "lubie tuska" i ujdzie im to na sucho x]
 * lisu nie ma konta tłiterze
 * Wizard też nie ma
<Wizard> wszystkie loginy są już zajęte
<lisu> tak jak na google, tez ciezko ze swoja nazwą wejsc
<dawiss> moje imie i nazwisko jest zajete na google ;/
<dawiss> a Ty mi o loginie mowisz...
<qrq> Jan Kowalski? :D
<qrq> Hołdys usunął swój profil na FB
<qrq> "Najlepszy" jest pierwsze zdanie 12 artykułu "Każda Strona przyznaje swoim organom sądowym prawo zastosowania środków tymczasowych bez wysłuchania drugiej strony(...)" :D
<nn52> Cześć.
<qrq> Hej :)
<nn52> Teraz nawet powyzywać z necie nie można, bo odentą net... wrr :P
<qrq> Niewiele się zmieni.
<qrq> Tak uważam.
<Voldenet> qrq: tak
<Voldenet> ale mogą teraz politycznie strony zamykać
<Voldenet> to raczej o to się obawiamy, nie o zamykanie piratów
<Voldenet> bo piratów się nie da zamknąć
<qrq> A jak ktoś udostępnia dane których nie ma prawa udostępniać to powinien się liczyć z konsekwencjami :)
<nn52> qrq: każde dane można uznać za takie
<Thorbjorn> bawił sie ktoś metasploitem?
<Voldenet> `bawił` to dobre określenie
<qrq> nn52 Własną twórczość nie :)
<lisu> Thorbjorn: to pytanie podchwytliwe, wiec nikt chyba nie odpowie ani twierdząco, ani przecząco
<qrq> A jaki ładny interface :D
<lisu> oj tam ładny, ma działać :)
<Thorbjorn> lisu dobra dawaj na q
<regedarek> czesc
<julek> hmm
<gjm> Bry
<qrq> Hej
<qrq> A tak wogóle to kiedy to całe ACTA wchodzi w życie?
<qrq> :)
<qrq> No bo od podpisania umowy musi minąć jakiś czas do sfinalizowania.
<BlessJah> mówisz o vacatio legis, ale to przy ustawach i innych aktach prawnych, nie wiem czy umowy międzynarodowe są w tym samym trybie podpisywane
<Ozil> odnośnie ACTA w zagranicznych medich trabią że polski lud wyszedł na ulice a polski rząd nie słucha polaków więc widzicie jakich mamy w rządzie debili i darmozjadów
<qrq> Coś czuje że teraz Pisowcy będą mieli nową szabelkę :D
<gjm> Ozil: i ciebie
<BlessJah> Ozil: skąd wiesz co trąbią w zagranicznych mediach?
<Ozil> gjm: i ciebie też
<gjm> tak
<BlessJah> załatwcie to ja gentelmeni, wyjdiżcie i dajcie sobie po mordzie, a potem wróćcie i dokończcie whiskey \o/
<qrq> "Przy najważniejszych umowach międzynarodowych, które dotyczą praw  i obowiązków obywateli, ratyfikacja przez prezydenta musi być  poprzedzona przez szczebel parlamentarny. "
<gjm> trzeba było iść do polityki skoro taki mądry jesteś
<Ozil> moja znajoma mieszka w Anglii w birmingam i wczoraj z nią gadałem przez skype i mi to powiedziała a druga w chikago i też tam o tym mówią
 * gjm slaps Ozil
<gjm> uwaga, w "chikago"
<bastetmilo> w cikago jak już
<Ozil> jak ja bym był w polityce to Wizard był by ministrem cyfryzacji a ja premierem a ty gjm to co najwyrzej sprzątał byś sejm bo nocnych baletach
<gjm> brzmi jak nazwa jakiejść indiańskiej wsi
<gjm> Ozil: nawet się nadajes, Komorowski pisze "w bulu", a ty "najwyrzej"
<gjm> bastetmilo: cześć
<lisu> gjm: ++
<bastetmilo> cześć gjm
<BlessJah> nie można dać dwóch ignore jedną komendą?
<gjm> BlessJah: ;D
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: kogo chcesz zignorować?
<gjm> mnie i Ozila
<gjm> jak mniemam
<bastetmilo> gjm: a Ciebie za co?
<BlessJah> tych co się zaraz pobiją
<lisu> http://pastebin.com/mEqX3T0t
<gjm> bastetmilo: jak zwykle, za niewinność
<Ozil> no panowie mały buszek wanna i do roboty
<Ozil> no i panie tez
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: od razu pobiją. Będą się nawalać grabkami i łopatkami jako te dzieci w piaskownicy.
<Ozil> ja bym chodził z giwerą
<Ozil> matula by sobie otworzyła plantacje trawki
<Ozil> było by bosko
<gjm> ja bałbym się dać Ci długopis żebyś go sobie w oko nie wsadził
<BlessJah> skonczyli
<BlessJah> ?
<Ozil> rozkład dnia byłby taki rano o 12 do 15 obradujemy nowe ustawy potem lancz i potem meczyk w gałę potem kompiel masasz taiski i impreza do rana z panienkami na telefon podoba wam się taki rząd
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: niestety nie.
<BlessJah> widze
<bastetmilo> jest coraz gorzej
<gjm> "kompiel", bosz
<BlessJah> ignore ozil
<BlessJah> whoops
<BlessJah> no
<gjm> ale wpadka
<julek> wesolo:)
<bastetmilo> nie no, ja wychodzę
<julek> kiedys na linuksowych kanalach ludzie pisali poprawnie, potem pojawilo sie ubuntu
<lisu> matko i córko, juz ta godzina?
<gjm> ;DDD
<Ozil> julek mógłby robić za ministra rolnictwa
<lisu> dobre
<Ozil> a gjm jak by dobrze czyścił sejm po balangach to dał bym mu posade ministra edukacji narodowej
<BlessJah> roflcopter.pl/5429
<Ozil> co i tak by go nie  zwalniało z sprzątania sejmu
<gjm> pójdą za przykładem BJ
<Ozil> dobra myju myju kompu kompu bb
<julek> BlessJah: ++
<Ozil> pływam z kaczuszkami mam 2 lechu i jareczek
<julek> bracia kalkstein?
<gjm> BlessJah++
<lisu> http://roflcopter.pl/5014
<Blondyn>  dali w CK czadu ...wszędzie indziej to jakieś baby :D
<Wizard> CK?
<Blondyn> hmmm KC ? kielce ?
<gjm> Katowice?
<gjm> nie dość że wypowiedź bez kontekstu, to do tego skrót źle napisany (dziwny z resztą). i weź tu zrozum
<Blondyn> "Manifestacja przeciwko ustawie ACTA, zorganizowana w środę pod urzędem wojewódzkim w Kielcach, zamieniła się w zamieszki. Doszło do starć z policją i zatrzymania 28 osób."
<crooveck> czesc
<gjm> sześć
<qrq> cześ :D
<crooveck> :) co dobrego?
<crooveck> albo zlego...
<gjm> hm... http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/24/facebook-timeline_n_1228800.html
<gjm> imo głupi pomysł
<qrq> Czy ja wiem :)
<qrq> Facebook jest teraz takim portalem że cokolwiek zrobią to "zwykli" użytkownicy i tak nie odejdą
<gjm> ale mogli dać możliwość wyboru
<Wizard> jak nawet nie wiem o czym mowa, to znaczy, że dobrze?
<gjm> Wizard: znaczy że nie używasz facebook'a
<qrq> Wogóle teraz zrobiła się taka lipa że szkoda gadać :D
<m477> z?
<matti_> jodła
<m477> jem jom
<mefisto> Pomocy, co zrobić bym mogł oglądac normalnie filmiki na youtube?
<mefisto> mulą strasznie
<mefisto> obciążenie procesora odrazu powyżej 90%
<Dreadlish> normalne
<mefisto> coś da się z tym zrobić?
<Voldenet> używaj html5
<gjm> nie oglądaj filmików
<Voldenet> flash na linuchu tnie
<Voldenet> są też różne hacki, żeby vlc obsługiwało youtube, wtedy chodzi jak burza
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> niestety
<Dreadlish> flash jest gównianny
<gjm> jako i ty
<mefisto> zaraz spróbuje z html5..
<qrq> Sam tego nierozumiem. Na Puppy Linuxie bez akceleracji działają mi płynnie w 1080p a na ubuntu w 480p zacina się obraz :D
<m477> jak YT we VCLu?
<qrq> Jest też minitube
<mefisto> obciążenie spadło do 40% :-)
<gjm> qrq: i redtube :)
<mefisto> puppy linux?
<gjm> taa
<qrq> gjm Lipna jakość :D
<mefisto> Panie/Panowie jeszcze poproszę o pomoc z conky, jak w nim konto email skonfigurować?
<kklimonda_> w czym?
<mefisto> skrypt nie chce mi zadziałać..
<Thorbjorn> Jak sprawdzić ip osób, które mam podpiete do sieci??
<qrq> netview? :D
<mILQ> Thorbjorn: project r3x :)
<Thorbjorn> jak to na windowsa jest
<mILQ> wine sobie odpal:)
<Thorbjorn> pfff
<Voldenet> Thorbjorn: arp
<Voldenet> ale to tylko jak to są znane hosty wszystko
<Thorbjorn> a jakie to są znane?
<Voldenet> takie, co nawiązały z tobą połączenie jakkolwiek
<Voldenet> możesz zapuścić coś w stylu: for i in {0..254};do ping -W1 -c1 192.168.0.$i ;done
<Thorbjorn> netdiscover lepszy
<Voldenet> możliwe, ale nie wbudowany
<mefisto> jest jakiś odpowiednik speedfun nie polegający na bawieniu sie w terminalu ?
<matti_> m477: żyjesz
<Wizard> matti_, jak tam twój dysk?
<m477> matti_:
<m477> podobno
<matti_> a udało się
<matti_> pełny sukces
<Wilczek> Xfce czy KDE, oto jest pytanie! ;/
<matti_> plus pozbyłem się zbędnych systemów i niedoinstalowanych systemów
<matti_> Wilczek: wybrałeś właściwe DE
<Wilczek> matti_: Nie wiem, które wybrać właśnie :P
<matti_> wolisz lekką toporność wyglądu i szybkość czy ładny wygląd i małą toporność w działaniu
<Wilczek> Zależy mi na szybkości bardzo
<matti_> szybsze wydaje się być XFCE
<wujek> jak bardzo, to moze openbox?
<matti_> ale tu są więksi specjaliści
<wujek> ostatnio znajomy przerzucł się na arch + openbox. Ten sam sprzęt mamy. Nie porównywaliśmy jeszcze w prędkości kubuntu z jego konfiguracją. Ale wychodząc z pracy sam się test zrobił. Czas wyłączenia: 4sek vs 11sek
<wujek> z tym że test średni jeśli chcesz się skupiać tylko na środowisku graficznym, bo w archu ma dużo mniej "syfu" poinstalowane niż ja w kubuntu
<Wilczek> Jakie było polecenie do dodania repozytorium x swat?
<Wilczek> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:... i dalej nie pamiętam :D
<Wilczek> Okay, już mam ;)
<drath_bb> re
<matti_> kum
<drath_bb> duzo komend uzupelnic mozna tabem lub wpisujac man komenda
<matti_> y?
<Wilczek> drath_bb: O.o?
<nn52> o/
<drath_bb> Wilczek: o.O w koncu trafiles hrhr
<drath_bb> nn52: witaj...
<nn52> Jak tam acta się sprawuje? :D
<gjm> cześć Wilczek
<nn52> LOIC przestał mi działać .... ciekawe...
<Wilczek> gjm: o/
<drath_bb> nn52: parodia i sami sie prosza o lomot...
<nn52> :P
<gjm> btw. na stronie LOIC'a na SF pare osob ze jest czymś zasyfiony
<nn52> quasel, czyżby za[achniało KDE4?
<drath_bb> na niebezpiecznika zagladnij hrhr
<drath_bb> na tvn24 jest fajny opis acta minuta po minucie wydarzenia
<regedarek> jaka ACTA??
<drath_bb> o.O
<nn52> jest coś czego nie wiem ??? xd
<gjm> regedarek: żyjesz w jakiejś alternatywnej rzeczywistości?
<regedarek> tzn ktoś ukradł jakies acta?
<regedarek> ide zobaczyc w sieci
<BlessJah> troll
<regedarek> hej
<regedarek> mam ubuntu 10.10
<regedarek> cos sie zmienilo w 11.10??
<regedarek> bo nie wiem czy nie poczekac na 12.04 z reinstallka
<regedarek> ogolnie zawsze uzywam wersji linia polecen + xfce/Lxde
<regedarek> wiem tylko ze jakies unity powstalo
<nn52> regedarek: mnie po wpisaniu dist-upgrade wywaliło jakieś 30mb oprogramowania, bo coś o zależnościach pierdniczyło
<regedarek> no to nie duzo
<regedarek> jakby sie okazalo szybciej
<nn52> no :P ale 2,5gb miało do ściągania ;D
<regedarek> o w morde to niechce :)
<nn52> z czego grub musiałam przeinstalować, bo coś w kulki grał po boocie
<nn52> ale u mnie 2,5gb bo mam 6gb oprogramowania na na /
<nn52> najwyraźniej reszta kompatybilna
<Matan[M]> bry
<gjm> nie
<mILQ> orientuje sie ktos jak sciagnac simlocka z nokia lumia 800? :(
<Wilczek> mILQ: Nie to okno, zgadłem?
<mILQ> dobre okno
<mILQ> moze znajdzie sie jakis smialek co wie :)
<mILQ> albo zna ktos jakies dobre forum do noki?
<matti_> a znasz wujka googla?
<ntat> Bawił się ktoś pythonem w s60?
<gjm> bawił się ktoś wackiem?
<mILQ> matti_: wujek google nie pomogl.. ale dalej go mecze
<gjm> biedaczek
<Matan[M]> mILQ, a przypadkiem Lumie nie mają premiery... za miesiąc?
<Matan[M]> mILQ, w tedy byś miał bez simlocka buhahahaha, nie ma to jak kupić coś za granicą :)
<mILQ> :):)
<mILQ> Matan[M]: nie kupilem. Tesc kupil
<Matan[M]> no to interes życia normalnie :D
<Matan[M]> tak BTW, ktoś z was poluje na Raspberry Pi?
<mILQ> orange uk
<Matan[M]> mILQ, niech poszuka czegoś w WPM
<Matan[M]> mniemam że będzie to tego jakiś app
<mILQ> wpm?
<mILQ> coz to jest, nie korzystalem
<Matan[M]> windows phone market
<Matan[M]> bo chyba tam jest marketplace
<mILQ> tak raczej mi sie wydaje ze nie dorwie :)
<Matan[M]> tonący i brzytwy się chwyta, spróbować nie zaszkodzi sklepu przeszukać
<Matan[M]> a trzeba było z tydzień poczekać i w PL kupić :P
<mILQ> nie twierdzi wcale ze byl to udany zakup :)
<mILQ> teraz ciezko cos dorwac zeby sciagnac z tego
<Dreadlish> o/
<Matan[M]> a na polskiej lokalizacji więcej bajerów za friko będzie :D
<Matan[M]> nic tylko na ebayu pogonić
<mILQ> jak z tego czegos to sciaganc to nie mam pojecia :/ oferuja serwisy wiec musi sie jakos dac i nie potrzebyn zaden sprzet do tego
<Matan[M]> w PL nie ściągniesz [chyba] bo mu się lokalizacja nie spodoba
<Matan[M]> gdzieś to czytałem
<matti_> m477: pijesz?
<m477> TAK
<matti_> skocz po piwo :P
<dziadu> e/j #kde
<dziadu> sorry
<foreste_> http://www.tvn24.pl/0,1732732,0,1,przelomowy-wyrok-trybunalu-acta-niezgodne-z-prawem-ue,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/85plcwd> (at www.tvn24.pl)
<foreste_> czesc
<gjm>        │━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━
<gjm> 11:40 -!- gjm changed the topic of #hydepark to: ssijcie w pokoju Chrystusa                     │[          ] [Udostępnij]
<gjm> 11:40 -!- mode/#hydepark [-h konradb] by gjm                                                          │━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━
<gjm> 11:40 -!- gjm changed the topic of #hydepark to: ssijcie w pokoju Chrystusa                     │[          ] [Udostępnij]
<nn52> siema gjm
<gjm> ups
<gjm> zasrane putty
<gjm> cześć nn52
<nn52> czy jest możliwe żeby na testerze upload wyszedł wyżej niz download? 0.O)
<Ashiren> yhy
<nn52> lol... ma większy up niż down... ;F
<nn52> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/3438/zrzutekranuyc.png xD
<mefisto> wiecej dajesz niz bierzesz.. idz do polityki !
<nn52> tja
<mefisto> gdzie robiles ten test?
<nn52> aś
<mefisto> przepraszam robiłaś
<mefisto> więc?
<nn52> mrrr
<nn52> w Polsce, w Żywcu ;F
<mefisto> i tak słabiutko?
<nn52> no popatrz.... Netia 4mbps ;F.... // Dobrze że w Polsce jestem na  tydzien :F
<nn52> mefi pokaż swoje
<Voldenet> nn52: ale wiesz, ja mogę sobie dowolnie to ustawić
<nn52> jak? xD
<Voldenet> tc-man add ip up down
<Voldenet> niezbyt skomplikowane ;>
<mefisto> ja mam kablowke 2mb
<Voldenet> tzn. mogę sobie limitować
<Voldenet> a nie podwyższyć
<Voldenet> :>
<Voldenet> bo już czuję tutaj jakieś cwaniactwo
<mefisto> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/85/zrzutekranufd.png/
<nn52> 15/6 jak ch...
<nn52> ;F
<nn52> za neta bulisz jak ja zborze pewnie
<mefisto> 29zł :D
<nn52> jasne :)
<mefisto> serio, ale teraz cos malo wyskoczylo zawsze wyskakiwalo po 25/10
<mefisto> :D
<nn52> za 4 mbps 52,97zł (w promocji 2 gr niema), a które działa jak 1 mbps
<mefisto> 4mbps 52zł?
<mefisto> Oo
<nn52> ta ;F
<nn52> mefisto: gdzie masz neta?
<mefisto> w kablowce osiedlowej Oo
<nn52> pf....
<mefisto> 29zł miesięcznie
<nn52> a ja w jakiejś Miastowej sieci zależnej od Netii....
<mefisto> ale dziala dobrze po 3mb/s sciagam torrenty
<mefisto> no nie 3 to troszke przesadam
<mefisto> ale 2,5
<nn52> mefisto: ACTA paczy! co piszesz
<nn52> już wiedzą....
<nn52> jutro o 5:00 będzie... pun puk , czy tutah  mefisto_01 , tu policja26.... :D
<nn52> ajć... trochę literówek
<mefisto> a ja odpowiem - przykro mi, pomyłka i zamkne drzwi :D
<nn52> ta... odpowiedzą.. mamy pańskie IP,numer buta i odciski palców z klawiatury... xD, zresztą niema pan WiFi... xD
<mefisto> właśnie że łącze się przez wifi :D
<Voldenet> s/niema/nie ma/
<Voldenet> nazigramma patrzy
<Voldenet> ależ irytacja, virtualbox nie potrafi wybrać outputa dźwięku jak ktoś ma więcej niż jeden
<Voldenet> Grrr.
<mefisto> bardziej mnie zawsze w virtualboxie irytowalo ze nie widzial mojego dysku zewnetrznego..
<Voldenet> i korzysta z przestarzałego directsounda
<Voldenet> mordercza technologia
<mefisto> niestety..
<mefisto> nn52 wiemy ze tam jestes, przestan sciagac pliki
<nn52> mefisto: pf... ściągać pliki??  ;F
<nn52> ja nie ty ;D
<inzaghi89> nn52, stron też pewnie nie pobierasz ;p
<mefisto> w zasadzie jedyne co sciagam to ebooki :D
<nn52> inzaghi89: xD haha , nie ładuje je w chmurze ;F haha xD
<nn52> mefisto: no no no.... piracisz :D
<inzaghi89> nn52, chmura, potem proxy, na drugą chmurę, kolejne proxy, tor i dopiero u siebie?! :P
<nn52> hahah ;D
<nn52> można i tak :D
<mefisto> a wlasnie jak to jest ze mw wylaczyli a piratebay zostawili ? przeciez
<nn52> zapomniałeś o kilku VPNach xD
<nn52> bo TPB ma żeliwne podłoża, a mw wyrwali z kożeniami xD
<inzaghi89> mw?
<inzaghi89> tpb kojarzę o co chodzi, ale mw nie
<inzaghi89> jedyny słuszny skrót mw - most wanted ;d
<inzaghi89> nn52, o fak, racja... tunele, vpny
<mefisto> megawideo i megaupload ?
<mefisto> jesli dobrze mowie
<mefisto> :D
<inzaghi89> aaa mega*
<mefisto> a tez byla taka akcja z tpb zamkneli na jakis czas nie?
<inzaghi89> była
<nn52> może dlatego że TPB to nie publiczny tracker?
<inzaghi89> ale nie pamiętam czy zamknęłi, czy sprawa sama
<mefisto> czytam na wiki właśnie
<mefisto> i zamykali ale nagle się strona ponownie pojawiała :D
<inzaghi89> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCruNm5Z3As&feature=player_detailpage#t=57s
<inzaghi89> żeby życie miało smaczek - raz zwierzątko, raz zdechlaczek ;d
<mefisto> kupa na klate
<mefisto> :D
<inzaghi89> wyłączyłem po tym;p
<mefisto> pozniej koles odpowiada
<mefisto> " z murzynami"
<mefisto> " walić pałkami kobiety po twarzy" WTH?
<mefisto> rozwaliłeś tym filmem
<mefisto> ..
<inzaghi89> tylko usuń go z dysku, bo acta wparuje ;d
<mefisto> Inzaghi89 oglądałeś od początku?
<inzaghi89> tak
<inzaghi89> do tego zdechlaczka
<mefisto> co typ sie pyta babci czego bedzie brakowało ? "fistingu"
<mefisto> haha
<inzaghi89> no to widziałem ;p
<mefisto> sranie na klate jest zaje.. z rozsmarowaniem pięta
<nn52> o lol.... ale zwala...
<gjm> idzcie stąd
<mefisto> nie
<mefisto> nn52 to ironia była?
<nn52> aronia ;F
<mefisto> kwiat?
<mefisto> dziwne nic nie sciagajac pobralem 930mb :D
<nn52> co myślicie of Free/PC-BSD na Laptop/Desktop?
<gjm> znam takich którym się to podoba, no ale oni nie mają życia
<nn52> tak myślisz? :D
<gjm> tak, a co masz teraz?
<nn52> jedynie Unikso podobne to arch ;F
<nn52> ale tak myśle o BSD xD
<gjm> jak uważasz w sumie
<mefisto> arch jest fajne i przystepne
<macer1> jest qermit czy afk?
<Szatan> marcel? :D
<macer1> wywaliło mi net :P
<macer1> jest qermit?
<gjm> jego pytaj
<macer1> qermit: jesteś?
<qermit> macer1: jestem
<macer1> ah nie zauważyłem jak odpisałeś :D
<gjm> i na co highlight?
<macer1> w każdym razie, pamiętasz jak kilka miesięcy temu jak tu byłem(długo mnie nie było :P) to mówiłeś że mógłbym zaopiekować się przeklinakiem ^^ ?
<gjm> ciekawe w jaki sposób? ;>
<macer1> ogólnie pamiętam że miałem mu pluginy po wgrywać :P
<matti_> jodła
<qrq1> Nowy film Finchera wymiata :)
<macer1> qermit to jak :D?
<buharin> m477, hej jestes?
<m477> no
<buharin> m477, kurwa siedze z tym swinkiem nie i ogarnalem juz jak dziala GridBoxLayout dolaczylem all do panelu jak trza z tym layoutem dolaczam panel do ramki nie dziala
<buharin> a na samej ramce dziala
<buharin> a tam sa jakies szybki
<buharin> cuda na paytku
<buharin> m477, mam dosc tego pieprzonego swinga...
<m477> WOOT
<marcin1988> witam
<marcin1988> testował ktoś kde 4.8 dzisiaj wyszło?
<marcin1988> widze, że panowie tutaj śpią lub są botami
<marcin1988> :)
<mati75> marcin1988: zainstaluj archa albo gentoo i sam się przekonaj
<marcin1988> mati75: zginąłbym śmiercią okrutną instalując te systemy
<mati75> wątpie
<marcin1988> mati75: wole np Kubuntu ale aktualnie nie mam tego systemu, dlatego pytam sie, być może ktoś ma na czymś kde
<mati75> kubuntu jest beznadziejne jeśli chodzi o kde
<marcin1988> mati75: ale z wyłączonymi efektami jest szybkie
<mati75> ogólnie kubuntu ssie
<mati75> nawet z wyłączonymi efektami
<marcin1988> mati75: podobają mi sie aplikacje np. k3b, amarok,
<mati75> k3b najlepsze jest
<mati75> clementine lepsze
<mati75> jak chcesz naprawdę szybkie i świeże kde to tylko suse albo arch
<marcin1988> mati75: banshee to niewypał, nigdy nie widziałem tak mulącej aplikacji
<marcin1988> mati75: miałem opensuse ale ktoś mi mówił że rpmy gorsze są od deb i usunęłem
<mati75> marcin1988: bo to jest .net
<mati75> i ładuje biblioteki
<mati75> marcin1988: nie są gorsze
<marcin1988> mati75: czyli naprawili problemy z zależnościami?
<mati75> marcin1988: to jakiś był?
<marcin1988> mati75: ludzie z tego irca mi nagadali
<marcin1988> a ja początkujący
<marcin1988> mati75: a ten gentoo to korzysta z kodu źródowego i trzeba kazdą aplikacje kompilować?
<marcin1988> nie ma pakietów
<mati75> marcin1988: dokładnie
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> no
<marcin1988> mati75: a ja nie umiem kompilować, boje sie tego jak ognia
<BlessJah> to mi się przestaje podobać
<Voldenet> co dokładnie?
<Voldenet> ale ładnie polatałem
<Voldenet> małysz-class
<julek> macer1: czesc
<julek> czy tylko ja przeczytalem "kazio" jako "kozio"?
<mati75> julek: ja też
<macer1> julek: witam ;)
<julek> macer1: co dzisiaj kombinujesz?
<macer1> julek: a w sumie nic ;>
<macer1> a dlaczego pytasz julku?
<marcin1988> anonymous to dzieciaki jeszcze :) śmiać mi sie chce
<mati75> ddos przez tor
<marcin1988> mati75: dokładnie
<mati75> to jest śmiech na sali
<marcin1988> mati75: nasi to normalnie otwarcie sobie na ircu gadali
<marcin1988> co atakować
<mati75> widziałem log
<marcin1988> mati75: a ddos-oców najłatwiej złapać, statystyki nie kłamią
<mati75> wiem
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-27
<jacekowski> no wiadomo ze anonymous to dzieciaki
<drath_bb> tor nie taki zly
<drath_bb> na hot spoty wystarczy chyba ze ktos ma dostep do vpn-a
<marcin1988> co innego Lulzsec to profesjonaliści
<marcin1988> drath_bb: backtrack czy jakoś tak wystarczy tzn to system linuxowy
<jacekowski> drath_bb: wyjscie z tora tez nieszyfrowane
<jacekowski> lulzsec to tez dzieciaki
<drath_bb>  jacekowski ale mala szansa ze ktos sie na wyjsciu bedzie czail na Ciebie a na takim hot sopocie wieksza ze ktos sie czai
<marcin1988> jacekowski: nie powiedziłbym, bo czytałem, że to specjaliści od zabezpieczeń, pracują dla firm teraz
<jacekowski> gowno prawda
<jacekowski> zdeterminowane dzieciaki
<jacekowski> jak sobie poczytasz co oni zdobyli
<marcin1988> jacekowski: to oni włamywali się na serwery sony itp
<jacekowski> nie oni
<jacekowski> poczytaj sobie
<marcin1988> tak mówiono
<drath_bb> lol o tych co sie naprawde znaja nigdzie nie usludzysz hrhr
<jacekowski> ktos z nimi wspolpracowal
<jacekowski> i podrzucil im sony
<jacekowski> ale po tym jak sie zaczeli tym chwalic sobie poszedl
<marcin1988> hakerzy sie nie włamują, to crakerzy są źli
<jacekowski> gowno prawda
<jacekowski> crackerzy co innego robia
<marcin1988> crakerzy włamują sie dla zysku kasy
<drath_bb> nie tylko
<jacekowski> crackerzy crackuja
<drath_bb> ogolna destrukcja raczej
<jacekowski> nie
<marcin1988> ale ogólnie na wszystkich sie mówi HAKER
<drath_bb> prasa media itp
<jacekowski> szkoda ze #crackpl juz "nie istnieje"
<drath_bb> doi jednego worka wszystko
<marcin1988> czytałem ostatnio, że w Brazylii to szkołe hakerów założyli, sprzedają kursy
<jacekowski> drath_bb: ludzie i tak gowno wiedza
<marcin1988> jacekowski: hack.pl jest
<jacekowski> hack.pl to cos innego
<jacekowski> #crackpl to bylo cos
<drath_bb> jacekowski: kto wie moze do podziemia zszedl kanal
<jacekowski> drath_bb: dobrze wiem ze nie zszedl
<jacekowski> bo mam kontakt z ludzmi
<drath_bb> jacekowski: a no chyba ze tak z pierwszej reki
<marcin1988> jacekowski: zamknęli czy wyłączyli strone przez władze?
<jacekowski> nie strona
<jacekowski> kanal
<jacekowski> na ircnecie
<marcin1988> kurcze myślałem że to strona
<jacekowski> byl kiedys t/o a potem jakos sie to rozpadlo
<jacekowski> no i slaby naplyw nowych ludzi
<jacekowski> cracking w polsce ma swoje najlepsze lata juz za soba
<jacekowski> polskie grupy mozna policzyc na palcach jednej reki
<jacekowski> hmmm, 2
<marcin1988> jacekowski: kiedyś systemy były mniej skomplikowane
<jacekowski> ale liczace sie grupy na 1
<marcin1988> łatwiej włamać się
<jacekowski> crackerzy sie nie wlamuja
<marcin1988> ogólnie mówie o hakerach
<marcin1988> taka myśl
<jacekowski> i nie wydaje mi sie
<jacekowski> teraz tez prosto
<drath_bb> ja tak nie znajac sie za dobrze w temacie mysle ze w rzeczywistosci jest lepiej tylko nie chwala sie wyczynami publicznie...
<marcin1988> tyle tych języków komputerowych
<marcin1988> java html php i tysiące innych ja bym sie w tym nie połapał
<jacekowski> ehhh
<jacekowski> nie bedziesz mial cudzych assemblerow przede mna
<drath_bb> hrhr
<jacekowski> jest jeden assembler
<jacekowski> nie bedziesz cudzolozyl z niczym wysokiego poziomu
<marcin1988> szkoda że ja nie miałem na zajęciach o asemblerze a przypominam sobie, że miało to byćź
<drath_bb> teraz informatyka w wiekszosci chyba szkol to smiech na sali
<marcin1988> drath_bb: wszystko ogólnikowo mówią
<BlessJah> drath_bb: a kiedykolwiek była na jakimś poziomie?
<m477> a po co assembler
<m477> bylo kiedys jakas grupa devil czy cos takiego z daiblem
<marcin1988> żeby zmieniać instrukcje procesora
<jacekowski> informatyke ciezko zrobic na jakims poziomie
<marcin1988> jacekowski: niby mam dyplom technika informatyka a jak czytałem co tam pisze, co musze umieć to połowy rzeczy nie miałem
<drath_bb> BlessJah: mam wrazenie ze na wyzszym niz znajomosc pisania i wklejania w wordzie
<m477> :D
<m477> no bo nie kartka mówi o człowieku...
<jacekowski> marcin1988: zeby zmieniac instrukcje trzeba znacznie wiecej niz tylko assembler
<jacekowski> marcin1988: bo trzeba umiec zrozumiec ta tabelke
<jacekowski> http://ref.x86asm.net/coder32.html
<jacekowski> i recznie kodowac opkody
<jacekowski> kiedys mialem ciekawy program z HASPem
<drath_bb> m477: witam...
<m477> i po co to
<marcin1988> czarna magia
<m477> drath_bb: witam?
<jacekowski> ktory poza samym HASPem mial sprawdzanie crc32 kilku kawalkow kodu
<jacekowski> ale zrobione tak ze crc32 jednego kawalka == crc32 drugiego kawalka
<m477> faktycznie ciekawe :)
<jacekowski> wiec nie bylo sumy kontrolnej do zmienienia
<marcin1988> jacekowski: i gdzie ten cały kod sie zapisuje w procesorze??
<jacekowski> a to jeszcze caly kod emulacji tego haspa trzeba bylo wcisnac
<marcin1988> te instrukcje
<jacekowski> marcin1988: nigdzie
<jacekowski> marcin1988: one siedza na dysku
<jacekowski> marcin1988: potem ida do pamieci z dysku
<jacekowski> marcin1988: a potem procesor je czyta na biezaco i wykonuje
<m477> a jak nie wloze dysku to procesor nie wstanie?
<jacekowski> no jest bios
<marcin1988> jacekowski: rozumiem, ze aplikacje wysyłają rozkazy
<drath_bb> m477: jak tam % dzis czy bez ?
<jacekowski> marcin1988: nie
<m477> no ale procesor chyba dziala wtedy ...
<m477> drath_bb: jak zawsze
<jacekowski> m477: no jest bios ktory sie wykonuje
<m477> ale nie ma dysku ...
<drath_bb> e tam c64 i kasety magnetyczne byly ciekawe
<jacekowski> marcin1988: procesor po resecie zaczyna wykonywac instrukcje spod adresu 0x0
<jacekowski> marcin1988: a chipset juz jest tak sprzetowo zrobiony ze podstawia procesorowi w to miejsce biosa
<m477> dysk to tez 'kaseta' magnetyczna zdaje sie
<marcin1988> jacekowski: gdzie tego uczą?
<marcin1988> na politechnice
<marcin1988> chyba
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> nie bylem
<BlessJah> nie ucza
<jacekowski> intel developer manual
<jacekowski> poczytaj
<jacekowski> poczytaj o tym jak dziala bios
<jacekowski> jak startuje x86 ( a to jest dlugi start )
<m477> jacekowski: masz studia?
<marcin1988> jacekowski: ja wiem tylko, że bios zbiera info o podzespołach i sprawdza czy są sprawne
<jacekowski> bios to kawalek kodu jest
<jacekowski> program jak kazdy inny
<jacekowski> tylko ze jest on odpalony jako pierwszy
<m477> dzieki
<drath_bb> m477: w dzisiejszych to raczej do magazynowania na kopie danych ale jakby nie bylo tez dysk
<jacekowski> wiec jego zadaniem jest skonfigurowanie wszystkiego zeby bylo gotowe do uruchomienia innych rzeczy
<jacekowski> bo w momencie gdy procesor startuje, pamiec jest jeszcze nie zainicjalizowana
<jacekowski> nie ma nic
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nawet śmieci?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ?
<BlessJah> komórki się zerują czy wypełniają śmieciami
<BlessJah> po odłączeniu zasilania
<BlessJah> pytam o ram
<jacekowski> zalezy
<BlessJah> od
<BlessJah> ?
<jacekowski> budowy ramu
<marcin1988> jacekowski: m477 sie pytał jaką szkołe skończyłeś?
<jacekowski> marcin1988: zadna
<BlessJah> i fluktuacji grawitacji marsa
<jacekowski> liceum
<m477> hehe
<m477> dlaczego?
<m477> tak
<jacekowski> no bo tak
<marcin1988> bios inicjuje uruchomienie wszystkiego jest początkiem wszystkiego hehe
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wiekszosc sie wyczysci
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo to sa kondensatorki ktore sie rozladowywuja
<Voldenet> BlessJah: zwyczajowo się zakłada stany nieustalone
<marcin1988> przyciskasz power i sygnał idzie do biosu
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale ze rozne rzeczy sie dzieja przy podlaczaniu zasilania do urzadzen
<jacekowski> marcin1988: nie
<jacekowski> marcin1988: BIOS to program
<jacekowski> zapisany w eepromie na plycie glownej
<marcin1988> jacekowski: który wysyła sygnały?
<jacekowski> nie
<BlessJah> żaden sygnał nie idzie do biosu
<jacekowski> przyciskasz power i idzie sygnal do chipsetu
<marcin1988> jakoś to sie musi zacząć
<BlessJah> jest zasilanie, zaczyna się wykonywanie
<BlessJah> marcin1988: to jest jak żarówka
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie do konca
<BlessJah> tylko nieco bardziej skomplikowana żarówka
<marcin1988> sygnał w postaciu prądu inpuls...
<jacekowski> chipset wraz z inna elektronika daje do zasilacza sygnal do startu
<jacekowski> i czeka az pojawi sie sygnal power good z zasilacza
<m477> zeby program uruchomic nie potrzebny jest jakis system operacyjny czy cos takiego?
<jacekowski> w tym momencie startuje zasilacz procesora
<jacekowski> na plycie glownej
<Voldenet> a o co właściwie chodzi?
<marcin1988> jacekowski: właśnie chodziło mi o ten sygnał
<jacekowski> w momencie gdy ustabilizuja sie wszystkie napiecia
<Voldenet> procesor jest w stanie lock do załadowania programu
<jacekowski> chipset sie przygotowywuje do odczytywania danych z eeproma z biosem
<marcin1988> Voldenet: proces uruchomienia komputera
<jacekowski> i sygnal resetu do procesora zostaje wylaczony
<jacekowski> procesor zaczyna wykonywac instrukcje
<jacekowski> od 0x0
<jacekowski> ktore chipset czyta z eeproma
<BlessJah> zaczyna się ssanie i uruchamia się rozrusznik
<BlessJah> doprowadzane jest napięcie do świec
<jacekowski> najpierw jest kawalek kodu ktory inicjalizuje pamiec
<jacekowski> a potem kopiuje tego eeproma do ramu
<m477> i w czym ten kod sie wykonuje?
<jacekowski> w procesorze
<m477> to nie uruchamiajac systemu operacyjnego, mozliwe jest wykonanie programu z dysku?
<Voldenet> tak
<jacekowski> i tak i nie
<Voldenet> Tak
<m477> a wiec?
<m477> zalezy czy kozysta z bibliotek systemowych?
<m477> korzysta*
<Voldenet> Tak, można.
<jacekowski> x86 musi wykonywac program z pamieci
<Voldenet> ALE to musi być program pod czyste x86
<jacekowski> x86 nie potrafi wykonywac programu z dyski ani niczego takiego
<jacekowski> jedynym wyjatkiem jest wlasnie start procesora
<m477> byloby to mega nie wydajne?
<jacekowski> kiedy chipset emuluje pamiec
<jacekowski> m477: konstrukcja procesora
<Voldenet> jacekowski: potrafi
<Voldenet> przecież boot sector jest na dysku twardym
<Voldenet> }:->
<jacekowski> Voldenet: nie potrafi
<jacekowski> m477: procesor wystawia adres na szynie adresowej, i oczekuje danych z RAMu na szynie danych
<m477> moze ladowany jest do ramu
<Voldenet> to jak, w takim razie, działają bootloadery? :D
<Voldenet> ładują pliki z powietrza?
<jacekowski> Voldenet: boot sector jest odczytywany z dysku do ramu
<jacekowski> Voldenet: a potem wykonywany
<Voldenet> Uhm.
<Voldenet> To jak każdy program jest odczytywany z dysku do ramu
<jacekowski> zeby cokolwiek wykonac na x86, musi byc skopiowane do ramu
<Voldenet> no właśnie
<m477> czyli ograniczeniem jest odczyt z dysku?
<m477> jezeli chodzi o szybkosc
<jacekowski> nie do konca
<m477> dzialania
<m477> kompa
<jacekowski> bo odczytasz z dysku, do ramu
<jacekowski> i potem nie trzeba czytac tego jeszcze raz
<jacekowski> bo to juz w ramie siedzi
<Voldenet> m477: to zależy od programu
<m477> aha
<jacekowski> i mozesz to wykonywac
<m477> hm
<jacekowski> system operacyjny to tez program
<jacekowski> tylko ze ma inne zadanie
<Voldenet> program może czytać cały czas z dysku, może wykonywać dużo obliczeń arytmetycznych, a może wykonywać dużo operacji na pamięci
<jacekowski> tzn. pilnowac co siedzi gdzie w ramie
<m477> no potrafie sobie to wyobrazic :P
<|B|enedyktXVI> \ o/
<m477> czyli ogolnie zarzadza ramem tylko?
<jacekowski> nie tylko
<jacekowski> dostepem do dysku i innymi rzeczami
<m477> głównie*?
<jacekowski> interakcja ze sprzetem
<Voldenet> m477: ma planera, i/o
<jacekowski> ale to nie jest tak ze system operacyjny jest sobie i robi cos
<Voldenet> i to już od architektury systemu zależy jak to działa
<jacekowski> a program sie wykonuje rownolegle
<m477> system zarzadza programem
<jacekowski> system operacyjny decyduje ze teraz czas ma program X
<jacekowski> wiec skacze do programu X
<Voldenet> no, jest kilka kolejek w systemie
<jacekowski> i za 1/10/100/1000ms albo iles
<jacekowski> przychodzi przerwanie od zegara
<jacekowski> i procesor skacze znowu do kodu systemu operacyjnego
<m477> i zawias systemu polega na tym ze czas nie jest zwolniony dla systemu tylko caly czas sie np program wykonuje?
<jacekowski> gdzie ten moze zdecydowac co robic dalej
<jacekowski> tak bylo kiedys
<jacekowski> w czasach DOSa
<m477> a teraz?
<jacekowski> gdzie program musial sam dobrowolnie wrocic
<jacekowski> teraz przychodzi przerwanie od zegara
<jacekowski> i procesor wraca
<m477> automatycznie?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> bo musi obsluzyc to przerwanie
<m477> czyli sa jakies cykle procesora?
<jacekowski> a zostal skonfigurowany tak ze to przerwanie obsluguje cos znajdujacego sie pod adresem jakimstam
<m477> bo inaczej skadby wiedzal
<jacekowski> m477: przerwania
<jacekowski> od roznego sprzetu
<jacekowski> w tym od zegara
<m477> od sprzetu, czyli co dysk moze przerwac procka?
<jacekowski> ktory szurcha procesor so 1ms albo 10ms ( albo cos takiego )
<jacekowski> co ile zalezy juz od systemu
<m477> hm
<m477> ciezka faza
<jacekowski> m477: kontroler dysku moze
<m477> i kiedy sie to np dzieje?
<jacekowski> np. program chcial cos odczytac z dysku
<jacekowski> skoczyl do kodu w systemie operacyjnym odpowiedzialnym za odczyt z dysku ( w uproszczeniu, w praktyce masz tam cale przelaczanie kontekstu i uprawnien po drodze )
<regedarek> czesc
<regedarek> moze mi ktos podpowiedziec mam baze danych w sql
<m477> :D
<regedarek> chce ja przekonwertowac do csv
<regedarek> i probowalem juz sqlitebrowser i sqliteman
<jacekowski> wiec teraz sie kod wykonuje ktory ma instrukcje zeby pod adres jakistam wyslac jakiestam cos
<Voldenet> 'przekonwertować do csv'?!
<m477> regedarek: ucz się, doktor jacekowski wykłada
<jacekowski> to juz dokladnie zalezy od kontrolera dysku jaki adres i jakie dokladnie cos
<Voldenet> a csv to nie przypadkiem po prostu przecinkiem oddzielone wartości?
<m477> abstrakcja jak dla mnie
<regedarek> ale no się nie da :)
<regedarek> w sumie bede chial przejsc z sql na sqlite3
<m477> jacekowski: i na co Ci taka wiedza, z ciekawosci?
<jacekowski> ale w uproszczeniu wyglada to tak ze konczy sie to wyslaniem do kontrolera dysku informacji ze z dysku spod adresu LBA 1234567 odczytaj mi 1MB i wrzuc mi pod adres 0x567890 do RAMu
<jacekowski> i procesor robi dalej swoje
<jacekowski> a dysk sobie czyta
<jacekowski> i wrzuca to do pamieci bez udzialu procesora ( DMA )
<jacekowski> i jak skonczy to kontroler dysku wysyla przerwanie do procesora
<m477> huh
<Voldenet> regedarek: z jakiego sql dokładnie?
<jacekowski> i wtedy procesor skacze do kodu odpowiedzialnego za obsluge dysku
<regedarek> Voldenet: właśnie chciałbym to sprawdzić
<Voldenet> a w jakim języku ten program ma być?
<jacekowski> i tam jest kod systemu operacyjnego ktory zrobic co trzeba
<Voldenet> bo tak w php/perlu/pythonie to na oko zajmie... 10 linijek
<jacekowski> m477: zeby wiedziec jak komputer dziala
<regedarek> to jest baza danych z phpfusion
<Voldenet> czyli php
<regedarek> PHP-Fusion SQL Data Dump
<regedarek> tak
<jacekowski> ide spac
<regedarek> napisalem aplikacje w railsach
<m477> o/
<BlessJah> /8/5
<drath_bb> jacekowski: kolorowych...
<regedarek> i chce przeniesc baze do nowej applikacji po prostu
<marcin1988> ja tez ide spać hehe pózno sie zrobiło
<marcin1988> narazie wam koledzy
<Voldenet> mysql_connect("localhost","user","hasło"); $t=mysql_query("SHOW TABLES"); while(list($r)=mysql_fetch_row($t)){ $q=mysql_query("SELECT * FROM ".$r); while($tr=mysql_fetch_array($q)){ foreach(array_keys($tr) as $ak) echo $ak.','.$tr[$ak].','; }}
<Voldenet> to tak w skrócie
<Voldenet> pisane w krótkiej ircowej linii, więc pewnie są tu błędy składni
<m477> xD
<m477> dojebales :>
<Voldenet> a, jeszcze mysql_select_db("nazwa bazy")
<Voldenet> po połączeniu
<Voldenet> ;D
<m477> :D
<m477> czytelne i przejrzyste
<Voldenet> m477: tak, w porównaniu do wersji perlowej
<Voldenet> :}
<Voldenet> wersja perlowa krótsza, tylko 10 znaków
<Voldenet> i to licząc nazwę użytkownika i hasło
<m477> ale co
<m477> oskurwysyn -20 odczuwalne na dworzu
<drath_bb> zartujesz?
<drath_bb> u ruskich siedzisz?
<drath_bb> strasznie zimno
<m477> nie
<m477> mowie odczuwalne
<m477> a jest -12
<m477> z ruskimi to ja tylko pije :D
<m477> drath_bb:
<m477> skurwysyn
<macer1> !whoami
<macer1> @whoami
<macer1> Przekliniak: whoami
<Przekliniak> macer1: macer1
<macer1> o :>
<macer1> Przekliniak: kick macer1
<m477> :)
<m477> : )))))
<m477> kurwa
<m477> widzalem przez chwile ostrosc na nieskonczonosci ;o
<drath_bb> m477: co z ta ostroscia?
<m477> zjadłem jom
<m477> drath_bb: :O
<m477> ostrosc na nieskonczonosci nabiera trzezwosci
<drath_bb> hrhr ogorkiem zagryzc trzeba
<m477> gopwono
<m477> bo broarkiem :)
<drath_bb> klin klinem ?
<m477> jakie tam klyn
<m477> oporowo pije 6 dzien chyba
<m477> nie ma to jak sobie przy kolacyjce forczana obejrzec :)
<m477> POWIE MI KTOS O
<m477> WYOBRAZNIA GDY PRZYMIERA GLODEM ROZPIERDALAM JA SAMOCHODEM
<drath_bb> masakra...
<m477> ;ddd
<Wizard> eh
<drathir> dobra pora troche akumulatory podladowac...
<drathir> Wizard: ale to cytowal chyba...
<Wizard> co cytował?
<Wizard> to ja też zacytuję: "gówno mnie to obchodzi" :)
<Wizard> ogólnie degenerat od miesiąca tylko jakiś bełkot prowadzi
<drathir> Wizard: gdybym ja mial przez miesiac pic to watpie czy na belkot nawet byloby mnie stac hrhr
<Wizard> hmm, mi też sie zdarza po pijaku ircować, no ale bez przesady
<drathir> Wizard: no co racja to racja... przyklad trzeba dawac i trzymac wzgledny poziom za dnia conajmniej
<qrq> -10 :D
<Wizard> qrq, mnie tam nie przeszkadza, lepiej -10 niż + 30
<gjm> no chyba nie
<gjm> a idź na piwo w plener teraz
<Wizard> ha, byłem kiedyś, było -10!
<Wizard> poszliśmy z kumplami do parku, jeszcze siedliśmy na ławce
<gjm> no ale chyba śniegu nie było? ;d
<Wizard> był!
<gjm> lulz
<gjm> w sumie ja mam słabe krążenie, dlatego nawet przy -1 mi zimno
<Wizard> wytrzymaliśmy jakieś 15 minut
<Wizard> ale fajnie było!
<gjm> ta, tyłek odmrożony
<Wizard> bardziej ręce
<Wizard> butelka z napojem, który nie zamarza w -10 jest kłopotliwa w trzymaniu
<mILQ> korzysta ktos z htc Desire?
<Wizard> a jak się ją postawi na śniegu, to się robi jeszcze gorzej
<gjm> mILQ: kutfa, to nie kanał o telefonach
<Wizard> mILQ, #android
<Wizard> gjm, w sumie o piwie i pogodzie też nie
<gjm> ale my możemy
<qrq> -8
<gjm> słońce ładnie świeci
<qrq> Przedwczoraj o tej porze był 1 na plusie.
<qrq> O zdjęciach w plenerze można dziś zapomnieć :D
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcu2wjTYhSE  :D
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> jest jakiś linuksowy syntezaor mowy?
<Wizard> od cholery
<grek> milena jest spoko
<grek> w miare dobrze po polsku gada mozna ja tez podlaczyc prze ivone
<grek> http://milena.polip.com/
<Wizard> nazywam się Gerwazy ;P
<qrq> Zobaczcie jakie zdjęcia robią ludzie Nikonem D300 za 4k http://www.digart.pl/zoom/6901013/Granica.html
<Wizard> o, nawet nie utonął
<qrq> Mam na myśli jakość :D
<qrq> Tragedia
<Wizard> nie znam się, zdjęcie jak zdjęcie
<Wizard> mogę się na temat kodu wypowiadać
<qrq> -_-
<qrq> Czy Ty widzisz żeby to zdjęcie było wykonane aparatem który kosztuje 4 tysiące? :D
<Wizard> nie widzę
<Wizard> co więcej, uważam, że aparatem za 150 również można takie zrobić
<qrq> I o to biega :)
<Wizard> mój ojciec robił ładne zjdęcia zenithem w latach 80'
<Wizard> i miał te wszystkie powiększalniki i cuda do wywoływania
<grek> Thorbjorn: na ubuntu isntalacja jest z repo wiec bez problemuy
<grek>  isntalujesz i dziala
<Wizard> ale mu potem przeszło, niestety
<grek> mam podpiety pod speak dispatcher i caly system gada po polsku
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> grek, jesteś niewidomy?
<grek> nie a czemu ?
<grek> Thorbjorn: zapytal na prv to mu tu odpisalem
<Wizard> to po co ci gadający system?
<qrq> http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/6311/img0206mp.jpg Tu podobne zdjęcie zrobione taanią cyfrówką
<grek> bo lubie jak mi cos przypomina o godzinie
<grek> o mailach
<Wizard> aha, i Jadzia jest w tym dobra?
<grek> ogolnie komunikaty glosowe nie sa tylko fla gluchych
<Wizard> komunikaty głosowe w ogóle nie są dla głuchych
<grek> no masz demo na stronie ladnie mowi
<grek> sorki nie widomych :)
<grek> :)
<grek> nie wiem jak na gnome ale na kde ladnie milena podpina sie pod systemowy czytacz wiec wiekszosc programow umi powiadamiac głosowo co jest dosc wygodne jest piętnasta trzydzieści :) dostałeś maila od
<Wizard> ale nie ma fajnego głosu żadnego :(
<Wizard> ja to bym wolał: aah! jest 11:21 i jestem taka rozgrzana!
<grek> Thorbjorn: pisz tu, jak zainstalowales to w konsoli napisz: milena_say  jestem komputerem i mówie ładnie po polsku
<grek> mozesz podpiac glosy z ivony
<grek> mi starczy ten domyslny
<Wizard> a tam jest taki?
<Wizard> mrrr!
<grek> ew jest jeszcze cos takiego
<grek> http://www.syntezamowy.pjwstk.edu.pl/korpus.html
<grek> ale ciezkei podobno w konfiguracji
<Thorbjorn> gre Ustaw parametr voice w pliku ~/.milena_bookrc
<grek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=136&t=154758
<Thorbjorn> a w sumie mam ustawiony
<grek> jak insrtalowales z repo to masz skonfigurowane
<grek> gada ci z konsoli ?
<grek> masz pare programow z milena do roznych zastosowan milena tylko czyta a co ma sie czytac musisz sobie wymyslic
<grek> Wizard: ja to bym wolał: aah! jest 11:21 i jestem taka rozgrzana!  - no po to to jest mozna sobie swoje polecenia dawac w kde jest genialna konfiguracja powiadomien
<Thorbjorn> grek: http://pastebin.com/wpCREfHA
<grek> ja mam tak
<grek> http://pastebin.com/MK4LYigU
<grek> z repo instalwales apt-getem ?
<Thorbjorn> ta
<grek> to nie wiem nei znam sie - napisz na forum ubtunu ten ethanak co to napisal pomoze
<grek> moze jest do niego na stronie gg czy maikl
<grek> chyba ze ktos inny wie - czemu nie dziala ja zainstalowalem i od strzalu zadzialalo
<gjm> qrq: u mnie -6
<ntat> Programuje ktoś w Pythonie?
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, sprawdziłeś, czy to istnieje? voice=/usr/share/mbrola/pl1/pl1
<vip_> witam. mam problem z java moze ktos moglby mi pomoc?
<gjm> może i ktoś by mógł
<vip_> wiem jak zainstalowac java, ale nie wiem jak mam usunac poprzednia wersje z systemu(synaptic,software centre) nie odinstalowuje jej chyba kompletnie bo dalej sa po niej pozostalosci w systemie
<vip_> java -version podaje ze jest juz zainstalowana
<nythrow> o/
<Wizard> vip_, a co to java -version zwraca?
<vip_> java version "1.6.0_26"
<vip_> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03)
<vip_> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.1-b02, mixed mode)
<nythrow> vip_: Use pastebin
<Wizard> which java
<Wizard> to jest sunowski jvm
<Wizard> tfu, orcalowy
<vip_> sun (oracle)
<vip_> zgadza sie, open java nie dziala mi wogole z wtyczka icedtea
<Wizard> zrobiłeś which java?
<vip_> cos nie dziala mi ten sun tzn. nie wyswietla sie licencja przy instalowaniu wiec chcialem przeinstalowac
<vip_> /usr/bin/java
<Wizard> ustawiałeś to wcześniej za pomocą alternatives?
<vip_> podaje, ze jest tylko 1 wersja java
<Wizard> dpkg -l | grep jdk
<Wizard> nie ma czegoś takiego jak niekompletna deinstalacja deba
<vip_>  OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT
<vip_> rc  sun-java6-jdk Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK)
<ntat> Jak podnieść kursor o jeden wiersz do góry w pythonie?
<Wizard> ntat, możesz użyć pycurses, czy coś takiego, albo kodów vt100
<ntat> Ogólnie, to szukam czegoś takiego, jak gotoxy ale dla tego języka.
<Wizard> ntat, czyli cofasz się do lat 80 na dosie?
<ntat> Wizard, na symbianie
<ntat> ;)
<Wizard> dupę będzie zawracał
<mati75> Wizard: ++
<vip_> jak usunac java z systemu kompletnie?
<ntat> dzięki...
<gjm> Wizard: ale jak jakiś mILQ o telefonach dyskutuje to cie nie ma ;>
<kklimonda_> może ktoś sprawdzić czy działa ssh na 89.78.220.109:2222 ?
<gjm> ssh: Could not resolve hostname 89.78.220.109:2222: Name or service not known
<gjm> lol
<kklimonda_> ech sam sprawdzę :P
<gjm> co ja robię
<kklimonda_> dobra działa ;)
<gjm> działa
<gjm> przez tego Windowsa zapomniałem jak się z ssh korzysta, lol
<jacekowski> gjm: bo sie portu nie podaje z :
<jacekowski> gjm: : sie uzywa do oddzielania oktetow w ipv6
<jacekowski>  -p opcja jest do portu bodajze
<gjm> jacekowski: wiem ;> tylko tak dawno z ssh nie korzystałem że wkleiłem na pałę
<Wizard> gjm, jak mi zaczną płacić za etat, to zobaczymy
<Wizard> póki co, jestem w rpacy
<gjm> to do roboty, a nie ircujesz!
<Wizard> no nic się nie podoba :/
<matti_> ech
<matti_> m477: śpisz pijaku?
<m477> ?
<matti_> nie śpisz
<m477> wypraszam sobie
<matti_> niech Ci będzie
<matti_> to jesteś trzeźwy jak niemowlę
<matti_> zresztą nie chciałem Cię obrazić
<m477> no :)
<matti_> skąd ten pomysł na nick?
<matti_> to mnie zawsze ciekawiło w Twoim wypadku
<matti_> jodła
<m477> no
<matti_> to skąd masz ten nick w ogóle m477?
<m477> ;o
<gjm> z nienacka
<m477> co za blyskotliwosc
<gjm> to mu odpowiedz ;>
<m477> nie pamietam, pijany bylem
<buharin> Thorbjorn, hej
<Thorbjorn> buharin: cześć
<buharin> Thorbjorn, ty znasz ruby? :P
<Thorbjorn> no rugby znam
<buharin> Thorbjorn, myslisz ze przejscie z java na ruby do pisania na desktop sie oplaca? :P
<Thorbjorn> to je ta gra co faceci rzucają się piłką i mają do mety/pola jakiegoś dbiec z nią?
<buharin> Thorbjorn, nie:P
<buharin> to rugby
<Thorbjorn> no
<Thorbjorn>  ja móiwe, że znam rugby
 * buharin zal noba
<m477> :D
<m477> haha
<m477> zalezy co chcesz pisac
<buharin> m477, wlasnie ruby gtk wydaje sie latwiejsze od
<buharin> swing'a
<m477> java nie konczy sie na swingu
<gjm> java kończy się z ram'em ;>
<m477> ;D
<buharin> m477, ja sie uczylem troche ruby przyjemnie sie pisze
<m477> w javie tez
<m477> brb
<Voldenet> najprzyjemniej to się w javascripcie pisze
<Voldenet> i łątwo głi robić
<Voldenet> normalnie robisz createNoda appendNoda i hula
<Voldenet> i input button
<Voldenet> pro nie?>
<gjm> tak
<Voldenet> łatwiej zrobić serwer http dla demona, który będzie serwował gui w htmlu niż gui do demona
<Voldenet> czyli 'ale jajca panowie'
<gjm> ;D
<Voldenet> dodatkowo zwiech gui nie spowoduje zwiechu demona
<Voldenet> which is pretty amusing
<buharin> demon :O
<Blondinio> ahhahaha dobrnołem do weekendu
<Blondinio> witam!
<gjm> oh noes
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> hej bastetmilo
<Kroliczek_tuska> :D
<nn52> :F
<|B|enedyktXVI> \o /
<gjm> |B|enedyktXVI: kaleka?
<Wizard> Kroliczek_tuska, zmień nick
<|B|enedyktXVI> szalony
<Kroliczek_tuska> o rany sztywniaki :D
<Wizard> nie sztywniaki, tylko się zaraz jakiś komuch znajdzie czy inny tam walczący pisior i będą pluć tu
<Wizard> a takie rozmowy są irytujące w wykonaniu ludzi bez biernego prawa wyborczego :)
<bastetmilo> hyhy
<Wizard> czynnego*
<Wizard> zawsze mylę
<Kroliczek_tuska> okeej :D
<gjm> ;>
<Wizard> eh
<BlessJah> Wizard: bierne to to, które więcej osób olewa
<Wizard> więcej osób olewa czynne
<BlessJah> Wizard: tak?
<BlessJah> kiedy ostatnio kandydowałeś do rady gminy?
<Wizard> http://wklej.org/id/676842/
<Wizard> nigdy
<Wizard> w sumie, to chyba masz rację
<gjm> jak mogłeś?!
<Wizard> co?
<BlessJah> czynne jakiś tam procent jeszcze wykorzystuje, ale z biernego może kilkanaście tysięcy
<qermit> Wizard: kogo bijesz?
<BlessJah> qermit: nalot aktywisty był
<gjm> qermit: a ty?
<qermit> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/wiadomosci/1,114884,11042238,Tusk__Ratyfikacji_ACTA_nie_bedzie__jesli_zagraza_wolnosci.html?lokale=warszawa
<qermit> lol
<qermit> szkoda że nie mogę dać bana tuskowi
<gjm> na życie
<Wizard> dobrze, że tamten się zamknął, zanim qermit przyszedł
<BlessJah> qermit: internauci ruszyli dupy sprzed monitorów, więc nie jest aż tak źle, coś się dziać zaczyna
<actavista> co chcecie od tuska on tylko pracuje lol :D
<Wizard> qermit, ty jesteś walczącym pisioro-katolem, dobrze pamiętam?
<gjm> jutro idę pod Pałac Prezydencki
<qermit> Wizard: to już nieaktualne
<qermit> oddałem głos na wszystkich
<Wizard> aha
<Wizard> "głosowałem na Jezusa" :D
<actavista> ja na palikota <cry>
<actavista> myślałem że nie wejdzie :D
<gjm> kul story bro
<Wizard> actavista, nie pisz xmlem, my nie lubimy xmla
<actavista> ok zapamiętam
<EsmD> ja tam lubie
<EsmD> ale nie na ircu :P
<Wizard> i tak nie zamknął tagu, lamer
<qermit> widać że samonieuk
<actavista> jestem po studiach na uniwersytecie warszawskim i stąd mój poziom ":D
<actavista> Więcej empatii czemu nie łączycie się ze mną w bulu ? :D
<Wizard> teraz cudzysłowu nie zamknął
<EsmD> actavista: nie pisze sie pytajnikow po spacji!
<EsmD> i innych znakow interpunkcyjnych
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: na moje to usiłował zamknąć nieotwarty
<actavista> Ok człowiek bo UW się uczy całe życie.
<Wizard> http://wklej.org/id/676854/ LOL
<nythrow> o.
<actavista> pamiętam jak milicja paliła akta to były czasy :D
<actavista> lol ale ładnie widać wenus i księżyc
<Wizard> :)
<regedarek> Voldenet: jestes
<actavista> a Nibiru jak nie było tak nie ma!
<actavista> i mathership też nie doleciał :(
<Voldenet> regedarek: tak
<regedarek>   `ID` bigint(20) unsigned NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
<regedarek> probuje to zaimportowac do sqlite
<regedarek> https://gist.github.com/1689561
<regedarek> ale dostaje bledy z ta linijka
<Voldenet> nie wiem, nie robię w sqlite
<m477> :)
<Voldenet> a tak btw, jak tak patrzę na to zapytanie, to definiujesz klucz bez długości
<Voldenet> typu text
<Voldenet> text i blob muszą mieć długość
<Voldenet> KEY user_login_key (user_login) => KEY user_login_key (user_login(40))
<Voldenet> na przykład
<Voldenet> z nicename to samo
<Voldenet> za dalsze porady już będziesz musiał płacić tho
<Voldenet> ;>
<Voldenet> btw, po co używać biginta do id?
<Wizard> hmm, dziwen
<actavista> m477: zimno wódki!
<m477> ?
<actavista> :D
<MeddyPL> witam zncie jakiś odpowiednik GPU-Z na ubuntu?
<avalan> lol
<avalan> nigdy nie przestaną mnie śmieszyć ludzi który wychodza po minucie ;f
<gjm> aha
<Wizard> avalan, no widać może sobie wygooglał już
<Marcin1988> Witam
<Wizard> my też witamy
<Marcin1988> Jak sie masz?
<gjm> lulz
<gjm> Marcin1988: dobra, w czym problem ;>
<m477> ja>
<m477> ?
<Marcin1988> W?a?nie zainstalowa?em suska zobacz? teraz jak si? spisuj? kde 4.8
<widmo> Czejść
<Marcin1988> Hej
<Wizard> Marcin1988, 1. utf8, 2. o susku rozmawiamy na #suse
<Wizard> (żeby nie kusiło)
<gjm> a o tfu, kde na #kde ?
<Marcin1988> Pisze z telefonu
<gjm> kurde, spacja be
<gjm> Marcin1988: to nie używaj polskich znaków
<gjm> i męcz się z naszymi ];>
<Marcin1988> Jedyny aktywny kana? jest tutaj, inne puste
<Wizard> wtedy będzie walił błędami ortograficznymi, jak gimnazjalista
<Wizard> Marcin1988, ale to jest kana? o ubuntu!
<gjm> nie wiem co gorsze :<
<Marcin1988> Ok
<m477> o kde na #kubuntu
<Wizard> też można
<Wizard> ale nie wiem co złego w kde
<Wizard> kde jest w ubuntu, więc hmm
<m477> hm
<Wizard> bc?
<m477> ;d
<m477> bc?
<avalan> Wizard: ni spodziewałbym się, ale kto wie
<Wizard> avalan, czego byś się nie spodziewał?
<avalan> że sobie wygooglał
<Wizard> a, no pewnie
<Marcin1988> Już lepiej? z utf8
<Wizard> zdecydowanie :D
<Wizard> `utftest
<gjm> chwała panu
<Przekliniak> utftest -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Marcin1988> Zmieniłem kodowanie
<gjm> brawo
<m477> gz
<m477> gjm == gimnazjum?
<gjm> bosz
<m477> czyli tak\
<gjm> niech Ci będzie
<widmo> gjm: Twój nick został rozszyfrowany
<widmo> deal with it
<gjm> wydało się, wszystko się wydało
<gjm> czas umierać
<Marcin1988> Ludzie chyba nie wiecie z kim gadacie. Ja tu od kilku dni wchodzę od czasu do czasu. Mam lat 24 w tym roku
 * Wizard może dokonać eutanazji
<gjm> huh
<Marcin1988> Nie jestem dziecko
<Voldenet> Marcin1988: dosyć łatwo zauważyć po nicku
<Voldenet> dzieciaku
<Wizard> Marcin1988, sądząc po nicku - nie domyśliłbym się w życiu :>
<Voldenet> i zgrywasz dorosłego
<Voldenet> Nie ze mną te numery
<Wizard> dobra, zostawcie go, on ircuje od niedawna pewnie
<Wizard> :)
<Voldenet> :D
<Wizard> jeszcze nie wie w co wdepnął
<Voldenet> ale wy to swoją drogą też dośc nowi, z tego co widzę
<Marcin1988> Sami pewnie ledwo co liceum skończyliście lub nawet jeszcze nie gimnazjum
<Wizard> Marcin1988, zanim naklepałeś na telefonie to przerzuciliśmy się na gjma
<Voldenet> tylko m477 wie jak się ircuje
<Wizard> Marcin1988, ja jestem w podstawówce
<Marcin1988> Ok
<Voldenet> 0n zn4 1337 5p34k
<gjm> ja jestem jeszcze płodem
<Thorbjorn> trololollololo
<Voldenet> Trolololo lololo lololo
<Thorbjorn> Marcin1988: to ty już pewno Prostamol na śniadanie wpierdzielasz
<Voldenet> nie wywiniesz się, płody nie siedzą w gimnazjum, gjm
<Voldenet> Taki stary, a w folii jeszcze
<avalan> Marcin1988: natomiast jesteś przewrażliwiony trochę :>
<Voldenet> ON JEST MOCNO NA OBRAZĘ UCZULONY
<Thorbjorn> gjm= Gdzie Jest Misio
<Voldenet> Przestańcie go denerwować, bo zawoła policję
<widmo> słyszałem że Marcin1988 jest za acta
<Voldenet> gjm: gnome jest mocny
<Thorbjorn> gnome które, 3?
<Voldenet> tak
<Thorbjorn> badziew
<Voldenet> to chyba pewien rodzaj trollingu
<Marcin1988> Jakoś nie widzę żeby ktokolwiek o ubuntu gadał to czemu nie mogę o susku?
<Thorbjorn> Bo nie
<GimnazJuM> bo nie
<Voldenet> Bo suse jest geję
<Thorbjorn> bo suse ssie pay starym chopom
<Voldenet> i hejt 9000+
<Thorbjorn> pały
<widmo> Windows millenium only
<Thorbjorn> Windows 8 FTW
<Voldenet> Windows 8 jest dobry, pod warunkiem, że nie weźmiesz pod uwagę ME
<widmo> Windows 8 jest chujowy tak jak te wszystkie linuksy
<widmo> i inne macosy
<Thorbjorn> Voldenet: nie mam Windowsa, nie potrzebuje Linuksa
<Thorbjorn> Nie potrzebuje niczego
<Voldenet> prawdziwy hipster z chromeOS? :D
<Thorbjorn> taki jestem pro
<Thorbjorn> w Dosie siedze
<Voldenet> A, w sumie też się da
<widmo> anonim
<widmo> w ddosie seidzi
<Thorbjorn> ;/
<Thorbjorn> nie w ddosie tylko w DOS'ie
<Voldenet> http://www.wykop.pl/link/49986/jak-szuka-sie-informacji-w-internecie-wg-pani-heleny-72-l-pic/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7kcg4n2> (at www.wykop.pl)
<Marcin1988> Założę się że macie prehistoryczne, susek by wam nie poszedł:-)
<Voldenet> tak mi się przypomniało
<GimnazJuM> Marcin1988: na moim PII by nie poszedł?!
<Thorbjorn> Marcin1988: masz prehistoryczny musg
<Wizard> ej, skończcie
<Marcin1988> Kompy*
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: ty też jesteś prehistoryczny
<Thorbjorn> Ty masz pcta w kamieniu wyszkrobanego
<Marcin1988> Nie mam
<GimnazJuM> Wizard: ej nie, sam zacząłeś
<Thorbjorn> Bardzo możliwe
<Marcin1988> Mam 6letni komp
<Voldenet> A ja mam z wczoraj
<Voldenet> handluj z tym
<Voldenet> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel
<Voldenet> Ale cicho, cicho
<Voldenet> jeszcze takie robią
<Wizard> GenuineIntel!
<Voldenet> GENUINE
<Voldenet> Tak.
<Wizard> ja mam G4
<GimnazJuM> cpu MHz		: 2660.288
<GimnazJuM> cpu MHz		: 2660.288
<GimnazJuM> cpu MHz		: 2660.288
<GimnazJuM> cpu MHz		: 2660.288
<GimnazJuM> cpu MHz		: 2660.288
<GimnazJuM> cpu MHz		: 2660.288
<GimnazJuM> cpu MHz		: 2660.288
<Wizard> :/
<GimnazJuM> cpu MHz		: 2660.288
<GimnazJuM> fsck
<Voldenet> cpu MHz  : 2660.288
<GimnazJuM> :/
<Voldenet> cpu MHz  : 2660.288
<Voldenet> robię to dobrze gimbo?
<Marcin1988> Atlona 1.5ghz, 512ramu i geforce fx 5200, kto podskoczy mi?:-)
<Voldenet> :}
<widmo> Marcin1988: to masz proca prawie jak mój zegarek naręczny
<Voldenet> hop, hop, hop, kto nie skacze ten ma kompa gorszego od 24-letniego nie-dziecka hakera z suse
<GimnazJuM> hrhrhrhr
<Voldenet> To było wyjątkowo perfidne.
<Wizard> GimnazJuM, ty żeś się wywinął
<widmo> ;DDD
 * Voldenet płacze
<GimnazJuM> Wizard: ha!
<Voldenet> (tak naprawdę to nie, ale współczujcie mi)
<jestem_GeJeM> deal with it
<Thorbjorn> jakie wyznania O.O
<mrx1> i kto go hajlajtnie teraz
<Marcin1988> Pewnie jestes z happyninja haha nasza grupa hakerów która wrobiła kolesia z polish underground
<jestem_GeJeM> no, biedny Fir3
<jestem_GeJeM> byłem na jego pogrzebie
<Marcin1988> Polak na polaka tylko w polsce
<jestem_GeJeM> pod ziemią to jest dopier andergrand
<jestem_GeJeM> mrx1: ;D
<avalan> hakiery
<avalan> hakiery nie ligują się z ogólnodostepnego ajpi
<avalan> logują*
<Marcin1988> Haker się pisze bez i
<Vorbis^> hakiery siedzą za natem
<jestem_GeJeM> chakjery chyba
<Wizard> za netem
<jestem_GeJeM> albo nie wiem, nie znam się
<jestem_GeJeM> za siedmioma fajerłolami
<mrx1> hakiery skurwisyny
<Marcin1988> Ale mróz dziś aż skrzypi
<Marcin1988> Brrr
<drathir> mrx1: uwazaj jestes na ogolno dostepnym kanale...
<mrx1> drathir: uwazam non-stop
<widmo> Ja też uważam
<widmo> robie to dobrze?
<Marcin1988> Przestańcie się droczyć a przejdźcie do czynow
<gjm> fap fap fap
<gjm> hej ho, hej ho, na melanż by się szło
<Marcin1988> W tym wieku to trzeba myśleć o założeniu rodziny a nie me
<Marcin1988> Me
<Marcin1988> Melanż
<Marcin1988> Hehe
<gjm> co? haha
<gjm> powiedz to moim znajomym
<Marcin1988> Nie znam ich
<gjm> ojej
<Marcin1988> ?
<gjm> dzisiaj gra jakiś dobry kot z Francji, ciekawe
<Marcin1988> Skąd wiesz?
<gjm> `g Arnaud Rebotini
<Przekliniak> gjm: Arnaud Rebotini | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos: <http://www.myspace.com/arnaudrebotini>
<gjm> z fb?
<Marcin1988> Ok
<Marcin1988> Ja nie mam fb
<Marcin1988> Szpanujesz
<gjm> tak
<Marcin1988> Co jeszcze masz?
<gjm> AIDS
<Voldenet> Marcin1988: założenie rodziny?! :D
<Marcin1988> A świńską grypę?
<Voldenet> Ja nie mam zamiaru nigdy, lol.
<Voldenet> Bo niby po co?
<Marcin1988> Ja jestem sam i dobrze mi z tym nie myślę o rodzinie
<Voldenet> ' Marcin1988 │ W tym wieku to trzeba myśleć o założeniu rodziny a nie me'
<Voldenet> twoje słowa brobro
<gjm> rozdwojenie jaźni
<Marcin1988> Mówię to co inni mówią ale to nie znaczy że taki jestem
<Voldenet> hm, może grubo po trzydziestce mi przyjdzie na to ochota
<Voldenet> łatwo jest wtedy, bo desperatek dużo
<Voldenet> :D
<Marcin1988> Ja nie dozyje 25lat nawet
<gjm> ja 13
<Voldenet> twój problem brobro
<Voldenet> ;D
<Voldenet> zapiszesz mi dysk twardy?
<Voldenet> bo drogie są
<Marcin1988> Ok ziom
<Marcin1988> Zapisze ci hp 6735s
<Marcin1988> Ok lecę
<Voldenet> słaby :{
<Marcin1988> Nara
<gjm> o siemano, gdzieś w Bieszczadach było dzisiaj -21
<Marcin1988> Dobry grzejnik jest
<actavista> nieeeee
<actavista> nie dość że acta to jeszcze mróz ...
<Morllow> Witam
<gjm> Witaj
<Morllow> Kupiłem nie dawno laptopa dość starego. Parametry  procesor 1,2 ram 128MB ale będę miał 512MB grafika jakaś S3 (32 MB). I Nie mogę zainstalować xubuntu czarny ekran jest  gdy biorę pierwsza opcje żeby uruchomił do testów i 2 tez nie działa zainstaluj xubuntu
<Morllow> chcaiłem uruchomic w bezpiecznym trybie graficznym ale nie ma pod f4
<gjm> nie skrzyp
<drathir> Morllow: jaka wersja ubu?
<gjm> cienko z tym ramem
<Morllow> 11.10
<gjm> uuuu
<gjm> szalony
<Morllow> :P
<drathir> po probuj 10.04 wstecz
<gjm> nie da rady
<nythrow> Morllow: Zainstaluj Debiana.
<Morllow> aha ;)
<nythrow> Jakiś Fluxbox.
<nythrow> Ale z taką ilością RAMu to bym się nie rzucał na Xfce.
<Morllow> a jak bede miec 512 ??
<nythrow> To już lepiej.
<drathir> zobacz na ktorym ci pojdzie zlokalizuj sterownik graficzny
<drathir> Morllow: a o unity to calkowicie zapomnij lepiej wstecz bez smieci...
<Morllow> wiem :)
<drathir> w sensie nie uruchamiac ale wersje ktore juz poczatki tego zla zawieraja hrhr
<Morllow> bo mam na 2 laptopie :P i on miał problem :) ale to wina była z nvidia
<Morllow> bede testował na  Xubuntu 9.10
<drathir> czyn wczesniej to stery powinien miec i wiecej ramu wolnego...
<Morllow> dam troche wirtualna pamieć
<drathir> osobiscie na takim sprzecie postawil bym suchego archa i pokolei dodawal co potrzebne...
<drathir> Morllow: dysk zapewne 5400rpm wiec lepiej zeby w ramie siedzialo...
<Morllow> moze poczekam jak przyjdzie ram :) 512
<drathir> choc zawiechy nie zalapie z swapem...
<drathir> no na ubu to malo moim zdaniem troche...
<drathir> ale jakbu odchudzic to styknie...
<gjm> drathir: nie dość że 5400rpm to jeszcze IDE
<drathir> gjme tam ide sata 5400 choc dluzej teoretycznie bateria powinna dzialac to wolniejszy niestety
<jacekowski> co z tego?
<jacekowski> i tak dyski laptopowe nie sa w stanie zuzyc calego IDE
<gjm> jeśli bateria ma tyle lat co ten laptop to ja nie wiem ;d
<gjm> jacekowski: to po co wsadza się SATA?
<drathir> gjm przypuszczam ze to raczej ktoras z kolei badz regenerowana
<drathir> gjm miejsce zapewne
<drathir> i moze kontrolery nowe wymuszaja
<gjm> moją tak skatowałem że po 2 latach 5 minut trzyma
<actavista> badziewie to wszytko :(
<drathir> gjm no asus 20 min na linuzie w power save na win to 5 wytrzymywal
<drathir> wepchaliby mini reaktor do srodka hrhr
<mrx1> hehe
<gjm> ciekawe czy dałoby radę zbudować taki mini reaktor
<drathir> no to przyszlosc bedzie moim zdaniem...
<gjm> laptop upada a tu ewakuacja ;D
<actavista> chyba zrobie sobie z silniczka od modelu mini prondniczke
<mglb> rozruszniki serca i podobny stuff nie maja czasem baterii bazujacej na radioaktywnosci?
<drathir> bezpieczne trwale i nie trzebaby bylo gniazdej szukac ekonomiiczne
<gjm> mglb: nie wiem, mój ojciec ma na jakieś baterie
<gjm> ale to się co pare lat wymienia chyba
<drathir> gjm spokojnie na taki lapek to niewielka ilosc izotopu bylaby potrzebna i nie trzeba by bylo wymieniac...n
<mglb> afaik technologia jest, tylko do codziennego uzytku z powodow bezpieczenstwa nie chca dopuscic
<mrx1> :/
<drathir> mglb: baterie indukcyjne chyba te nowe maja
<drathir> w sensie ze nie trzeba otwierac i wymieniac albo kable na zewnatrz wystaja
<gjm> kable i tak wystają, ale nie na zewnątrz
<gjm> tzn. poza ciało
<actavista> jedyne co to pradnica :(
<drathir> mglb: nie bezpieczenstwa
<drathir> mglb: raczej chodzi o to ze firmy by stracily na takim rozwiazaniu...
<mglb> drathir: to napewno tez
<drathir> gjm: ja stawial bym na indukcje w tych nowych bezpieczne i proste rozwiazanie moim zdaniem
<drathir> do blackberry fajne maty indukcyjne wymyslila kladziesz tel na miejscy na biurku i sie laduje bez zadnego podlaczania
<mglb> drathir: indukcje w czasie komunikacji, czy nosic baterie naklejona na klate?
<drathir> mglb: tylko w czasie ladowania rozrusznika raz na 5 czy 10 lat
<drathir> ewentualnie wymyslic samo ladujaca sie od impulsow serca
<drathir> jak z zegarkami im sie udalo to dlaczego z tym nie?
<actavista> tylko zimna fuzja ratuje sprawe
<actavista> ale na to jeszcze 50 lat :(
<drathir> zapomnij
<actavista> żeby było wystarczająco małe
<drathir> do uzytku publicznego czysta i tania energia nigdy nie trafi...
<drathir> no chyba ze samemu sobie zlozysz...,ale to i tak Cie znajda i ubija zapewne hrhr
<drathir> tak jak podobno wstrzymali moduj polaczinego wifi i bt intela? cghyba... po co jeden jak mozna dwa osobne...
<actavista> hmm jakos nei moge znaleźć mojego patentu w necie może sam to zrobie :D
<drathir> modul*
<actavista> gdyby prądniczka była wielkości baterii do laptopa .... hmm
<actavista> na alkohol np jak wychodzisz z domu to uruchamiasz i się ładuje :D
<jacekowski> gjm: bo sata to domowa wersja sas
<jacekowski> gjm: a to sie rozchodzi o serwery
<jacekowski> gjm: gdzie mozna kilka dyskow do jednego portu podlaczac przez multiplexery
<drathir> jak dla mnie powinni wymyslic patent odzyskiwania energii z klawiszy hrhr
<jacekowski> RTG generatory sa duze
<jacekowski> gorace
<jacekowski> i nie tak wydajne
<drathir> jacekowski: a nie ma zlaczy sas 4x sata z drugiej?
<jacekowski> sata jest kompatybilne z sas
<jacekowski> do sas mozesz podlaczyc dyski sata
<drathir> jacekowski: o dobrze wiedziec.. o serwerach to moglbym sluchac i sluchac... hrhr
<Dreadlish> o/
<drathir> jestem ciekaw tylko jak te sasowskie wysoko obrotowe dyski pracuja bo z turbinami nawet w trybie silent ciezko bylo mi je uslyszec
<jacekowski> nie tak glosno
<actavista> a tak w ogóle to powinni skończyć ściemę z bateriami tylko pod model i udostępniać uniwersalne moduły jak baterie :>
<jacekowski> actavista: nie da sie
<actavista> tam przecież w środku to są takie bateryjki okrągłe tylko wieksze
<jacekowski> actavista: musi miec rozny ksztalt i w ogole, chyba ze chcialbys miec kazdego laptopa innego
<jacekowski> tak, ale sam plastik musi sie ladnie miescic w obudowie
<actavista> da się wystarczy baterie potraktować jak pudełko na akumulatorki :D
<jacekowski> nie bardzo
<jacekowski> bo w baterii masz kupe elektroniki
<jacekowski> ktora pamieta stan kazdego ogniwa
<jacekowski> i zajmuje sie wyrownywaniem ladunku
<actavista> zostawmy to w pudełku a baterie sprzedajmy oddzielnie :>
<jacekowski> nie rozumiesz
<actavista> to ejst spisek i oszustwo
<jacekowski> komplikowaloby to sprawe
<jacekowski> a poza tym, akumulatory nie sa tanie
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza ze teraz EU ma wymagania ze maja nie wybuchac
<jacekowski> wiec musza miec elektronike zabezpieczajaca
<jacekowski> przeciwzwarciowa
<actavista> ok niech będą na rynku a ja ocenie czy są tanie czy nie :D
<jacekowski> a konstrukcja ma wytrzymac przebicie gwozdziem
<jacekowski> actavista: mozesz kupic baterie lipo
<jacekowski> 2200mAh 3 ogniwa 11.1V to okolo £25
<jacekowski> w laptopie moja bateria ma 4400mAh
<jacekowski> tez 3 ogniwa
<jacekowski> hmm, 6
<jacekowski> ale rownolegle zeby pojemnosc
<drathir> jacekowski: mnie najbardziej smieszylo jak skladalem serwery jak w zamowieniu byla karta graficzna za tysiaka hrhr
<jacekowski> a bateria od asusa cala to £60
<jacekowski> nowa
<jacekowski> z tym ze w baterii masz jeszcze troche elektroniki
<jacekowski> a te tanie za £25 nie maja zadnej elektroniki bo ladowarka jest osobno
<actavista> no i uważasz że to nie jest spisek ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> baterie nie sa tanie
<jacekowski> poczekaj znajde
<m477> w ogole to czemu baterie w laptopach maja pojemnosc rzedu 4400mAh a w telefonach np 1500mAh a sa wiele razy mniejsze?
<drathir> jacekowski: w tych nowych bateriach to podobno bateria steruje procesem ladowania
<jacekowski> m477: napiecie nizsze
<m477> i tylko dlatego
<jacekowski> tak
<m477> ze w tele jest cos kolo 3,6V a w lapie 12V?
<jacekowski> tak
<m477> O_o
<jacekowski> 3x nizsze napiecie
<jacekowski> == 3x mniej energii
<m477> no jabym tego tak nie skalowal
<jacekowski> a jednak
<m477> no a pojemnosc baterii to energia ...
<jacekowski> pojemnosc w Ah jest gowno warta
<jacekowski> Wh jest wazne
<m477> nikt tego nie uzywa/podaje
<jacekowski> bo Ah lepiej wyglada
<m477> czemu Ah sa gowno warte jak pracuje przy stalym napieciu?
<jacekowski> nie pracuje
<jacekowski> baterii zmienia sie napiecia
<jacekowski> 3.7V li-po bateria jest ladowana do 4.2 V
<m477> chodzi ze spada wraz z rozladowywaniem?
<jacekowski> i podczas rozladowywania spada do okolo 3V
<jacekowski> tzn. przy 3V jest bateria pusta
<jacekowski> a laptopa nie interesuje to ostatecznie
<jacekowski> laptop potrzebuje 30W ( srednio okolo )
<jacekowski> wiec jak napiecie bedzie spadalo to prad bedzie wzrastal
<m477> nie wazne jaki stosunek I * V ?
<jacekowski> I * V == const
<m477> no to otym mowie
<m477> i nie wazne jakie te wspolczynniki maja miec wartosc
<m477> wazne aby const bylo?
<jacekowski> tak
<m477> lol
<drathir> jacekowski: a sa jakies bezpieczne domowe sposoby regeneracji?
<jacekowski> nie ma
<m477> czyli moge zasilic laptop bateria 1V?
<jacekowski> m477: teoretycznie
<m477> a w praktyce co przeszkadza
<jacekowski> laptopy maja elektronike zabezpieczajaca baterie
<actavista> chce baterie gdzei moge sobie wtykać i wytykać te paluszki zapakowane dla zdierstwa na stałę w pudełko :d http://tinyurl.com/yucaju
<jacekowski> tak zeby jej nie zniszczyc przez rozladowanie za bardzo
<jacekowski> tzn. ponizej 3V/ogniwo
<jacekowski> + elektronika laptopa moze sobie nie dac rady z pradami jakie musialyby plynac przy takim napieciu
<actavista> ale kit wciskają ... lol opakuja paluszki z chin nakleją logo i kaska na konto
<jacekowski> wiec w zakresie w ktorym to pracuje czyli od 4.2V/ogniwo do 3V/ogniwo
<m477> actavista: sherlock
<actavista> : >
<jacekowski> actavista: znajdz mi "paluszek" albo inne ogniwo li-po za taka cene
<actavista> i to jest oszustwo bo nie ma wolnego rynku nie ma w sprzedaży tego bo im sie nie opłąci wiecej zarobią jak opakuja scieme :>
<jacekowski> actavista: jest w sprzedazy
<jacekowski> do modeli i kupy innych rzeczy
<jacekowski> kupowalem ostatnio wlasnie li-po akumulatory
<actavista> ale ja se musze rozrywać opakowanie zeby wimienić kapujesz ze nei majak przy bataryjce ? :D
<jacekowski> bo uzytkownik ma tego nie wymieniac
<jacekowski> takie jest prawo
<jacekowski> bo inaczej beda laptopy wybuchaly
<jacekowski> albo beda laptopy drozsze
<drathir> jacekowski: ale zwykle paluszki z chin niektore potrafia trzymac dluzej od jakichs markowych
<jacekowski> bo bedzie elektronika bardziej skomplikowana do ladowania tego to raz
<jacekowski> drathir: bo sie nie przejmuja prawem
<jacekowski> pojedyncze ogniwo/bateria cokolwiek co kupujesz luzem
<jacekowski> nie moze wybuchnac przy zwarciu
<jacekowski> zewrzesz paluszka ze sklepu, akumulatorek, cokolwiek, nagrzeje sie ale nie wybuchnie
<drathir> jacekowski: fakt
<jacekowski> baterie z laptopa w calosci
<jacekowski> zewrzesz
<jacekowski> nic sie nie stanie
<jacekowski> wyciagniesz pojedyncze ogniwo, zewrzesz - wybuchnie
<drathir> nie bedzie dzialac po wlozeniu przez jakis czas tylko
<drathir> jacekowski: czyli elektronika ochrania?
<jacekowski> i to by spowodowalo ze trzeba by elektronike ladowac do ogniw
<jacekowski> co by zajmowalo czesc miejsca
<jacekowski> drathir: tak
<jacekowski> w takiej baterii jest bardzo duzo energii
<jacekowski> upierdoli palce jak wybuchnie
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsgnZCEeqsE
<jacekowski> 2:45
<jacekowski> niewiele trzeba zeby przeladowac li-po
<jacekowski> do 4.2 jest normalnie ladowana
<jacekowski> 4.5 przez dluzszy czasi i wybucha
<actavista> to neich tak zrobia i dodadza ulotkę uwaga moze wybuchnać ...
<drathir> dlatego trzeba uwazac zeby nie wrzucic baterii do ognia czy pieca bo kiedys mialem przypadek z taka mala od zegarka byla zawinieta w kartke zeby nie zgubic i niestety do pieca poszla ti ladnie huknelo jak na taka mala
<m477> ile te baterie maja lat 15 wiecej?
<jacekowski> actavista: prawo im na to nie pozwala
<jacekowski> tzn. baterie do niektorych zastosowan mozna tak sprzedawac
<jacekowski> modelarskie baterie sa sprzedawane bez zadnej elektroniki
<actavista> i wybuchają ?
<jacekowski> tak
<m477> jak wejdizesz z nia do ogniska
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=773yPtIsl-0&feature=related
<jacekowski> albo przeciazysz
<jacekowski> taka 2200mAh bateria
<drathir> jak ktos sie zna to zapewne wie jak podlaczyc i jakie zabezpieczenia zastosowac
<jacekowski> potrafi pracowac przy pradzie rzedu 100A
<jacekowski> przez 30s
<actavista> ale każdy nawet 10 latek moze sobie wejść i kupić ?
<m477> lol jaka
<jacekowski> pojedziesz dluzej z takim pradem, i wybuchnie
<jacekowski> actavista: nie
<jacekowski> actavista: 16 lat minimum
<jacekowski> actavista: chociaz sprawa wyglada tak jak z alkoholem
<mrx1> przeciez lipole modelarskie w necie mozna kupic i nie ma zadnej weryfikacji wieku
<actavista> to ja tu nie rozumiem nic jak a ACTA
<actavista> :D
<actavista> i żarówkami energo :D
<jacekowski> mrx1: no wlasnie
<jacekowski> mrx1: a prawo jest ze nie mozna nikomu ponizej 16 lat sprzedac
<mrx1> mhm
<actavista> z*
<jacekowski> a te baterie podczas pracy sie robia cieple
<actavista> nom pisali coś że wpływają na płodność :D
<m477> reakcje chemiczne zachodza to chyba musi ..
<jacekowski> troche bardziej cieple
<jacekowski> przy agresywnym lataniu moim quadcopterem
<actavista> i tak w ogóle to komórki wyczerpuję się pojedynczo nie wszystkie na raz czy na raz ?
<jacekowski> taka bateria sie nagrzewa tak z 30-40C powyzej temperatury powietrza
<jacekowski> actavista: no wlasnie dlatego trzeba elektronike
<jacekowski> actavista: bo one sie wyczerpuja rownolegle
<jacekowski> actavista: na raz
<actavista> bo chyba pojedynczo
<jacekowski> actavista: ale nie do konca rowno
<jacekowski> bo kazde ogniwo jest troche inne
<jacekowski> i elektronika odpowiednio to wyrownuje przy ladowaniu
<jacekowski> zeby nie przeladowac pojedynczych ogniw
<actavista> te baterie sa bardziej nie bezpieczne niż butle gazowe
<mrx1> ;/
<m477> telefon na gaz?
<actavista> czemu nie
<m477> idz zglos patent
<actavista> samochód na gaz to i telefon :D
<m477> rotfl
<actavista> fulereny nas uratują
<actavista> i grafen
<m477> jakim cudem fulereny
<actavista> nie wiem tak zmyśliłem zapomnaiłem że jesteś specem m477 :D
<m477> no ba
<m477> miej sie na bacznosci
<actavista> czemu nibiru w końcu sie objawi ?
<actavista> tusk zdejmie maskę i przyzna sie ze jest reptilianem ? :
<m477> inaczej byc nie moz
<m477> ee
<actavista> i że spodziewają sie jajka z merkel :D
<mILQ> m477: slicznie dzisiaj nad ranem rymowales..
<m477> dziekuję
<mILQ> nie ma sprawy
<m477> wydawalo mi sie ze spalem
<mILQ> mi tez sie tak wydaje :)
<marcin_1988> mam pytanko czy instalacja sterów ati w postaci pakietu rpm np: fglrx_xpic_SUSE121-8.930-1.i586.rpm jest bezpieczna? czy wyjdzie?
<marcin_1988> czy może lepiej instalować ze plik run
<nythrow> marcin_1988: As you wish...
<avalan> zhakuje Ci komputer i zgwałci siostrę
<avalan> a, zapołniałbym: i spali kota
<marcin_1988> noł ajm not
<avalan> rpm prawdopodobnie zadziała
<marcin_1988> avalan: a czy potrzebne pakiety zainstaluje? sprawdzi czy są?
<avalan> run jest jak chcesz sobie sam kompilować, poza tym zobacz czy w repo nie masz
<avalan> powinno
<marcin_1988> avalan: dzięki
<ociowaty> hello
<m477> good morning
<ociowaty> potrzebuje paru porad jesli chodzi o ubuntu jako server
<ociowaty> jest jakis mastah chetny do pomocy ?
<xellos> ^ j/w
<ociowaty> ^^
<xellos> no to chyba poczekamy ociowaty...
 * ociowaty siada wygodnie w fotelu przygotowujac sie na dluzsze posiedzenie
<ociowaty> ;)
<Voldenet> rm -rf /*
<Voldenet> nie wpisuj tego
<m477> ociowaty: otwieraj flache
<m477> dlaczego?
<ociowaty> m477: w sumie na akademiki agh mam nie daleko, moge z flacha wpasc
<ociowaty> :)
<m477> :D
<m477> akurat brakuje tlenu
<ociowaty> dobra, to sie tak zapytam
<ociowaty> jak sie blokuje porty w linuksie ?
<drathir> wpisz wpisz wpisz hrhr
<drathir> ociowaty: *lezy od stopnia zaawansowania iptables lub ufw
<ociowaty> jak przystalo na totalnego lamera, musze zgoglowac co to iptables i ufw
<drathir> iptables zostaw
<drathir> ufw zainstaluj chyba ze juz masz
<drathir> proponuje interface tekstowy choc jesli lubisz graficznu to gufw dodaj tez
<ociowaty> i tak tekstowo robie
<ociowaty> poniewaz instaluje to na serwerze w chmurze
<drathir> tu samo ufw
<ociowaty> y.. jak sie sprawdzalo, czy pakiet zostal zainstalowany wczesniej ?
<drathir> najpierw sie dowiedz czy domyslnie nie maja fw
<drathir> wpisz ufw status
<drathir> z sudo
<drathir> blad nie masz zainstalowanego
<ociowaty> inactive
<drathir> czyli jest
<drathir> sudo ufw app list
<ociowaty> apache, apache full, Apache Secure
<ociowaty> OpenSSH
<drathir> sudo ufw allow OpenSSH
<ociowaty> Rules updated
<drathir> sudo ufw allow "Apache Secure"
<ociowaty> Rules updated
<drathir> bedzie dostep tylko po https
<drathir> do serwera www
<ociowaty> a jesli chce z http to apache tez dodac ?
<ociowaty> potrzebuje jeszcze tak...
<ociowaty> ftp
<ociowaty> git (nie wiem czy to ma jakis swoj port)
<drathir> jesli chcesz normalny to
<ociowaty> mysql - tez nie wiem czy to sie osobno robi
<drathir> sudo ufw allow "Apache Secure"
<drathir> sudo ufw allow apache
<drathir> albo
<drathir> sudo ufw allow "Apache full"
<ociowaty> mhm
<ociowaty> teraz potrzebuje 5 minut zeby wyczytac w googlach to zrobilem to bezmyslnie przepisalem to co dostalem od Ciebie :)
<ociowaty> hm..
<ociowaty> po tym wszystkich trzeba restarta chyba walnac, aby odswierzyc iptables
<ociowaty> dobrze mysle ?
<drathir> sudo ufw enable wlaczasz zapore
<drathir> sudo ufw allow 21
<widmo> rm -rf /*
<widmo> usuwasz wszystkie wirusy z dysku
<drathir> jak chcesz ftp ale lepiej po sftp
<drathir> czyli jako port 22
<ociowaty> czyli ogolnie skladnia jest taka: sudo utf allow port
<ociowaty> zgadza sie ?
<drathir> nie bez restarta
<ociowaty_> Firewall is active and enabled on system startup
<ociowaty_> heheh, odblokowalem sobie wszystkie porty
<ociowaty_> i teraz nie wiem jak sprawdzic czy dziala to czy nie
<ociowaty_> :)
<drathir> tak ogolnie taka skladnia tylko wczesniej app list
<drathir> wszystkie porty zamkniete podaj na priv ip
<Voldenet> co to jest ufw
<Voldenet> i dlaczego jest gorsze niż iptables
<ociowaty> ufw to nakladna na iptables
<ociowaty> nakladka
<Voldenet> łeee
<ociowaty> uprasza skladnie iptables
<Voldenet> to da się ją uprościć? :D
<ociowaty> (kozak, przez chwila przeczytalem na googlach)
<ociowaty> :)
<Voldenet> nie, serio
<Voldenet> nie da się uprościć skłądni iptables, lol
<Voldenet> to tak jakby ktoś chciał uprościć linię prostą
<Voldenet> po prostu składnia jest inna
<ociowaty> albo metr drutu w kieszeni
<ociowaty> drathir: poslalem Ci na priv
<drathir> ociowaty: ok zaraz dam wynik
<Voldenet> hoho
<Voldenet> > stawiaj serwer
<Voldenet> > nie wiedz na jakich portach stoją uslugi
<Voldenet> Wyczuwam chińskie boty jadące twój serwer ze wszystkich stron
<ociowaty> u mnie ?
<Voldenet> uhm
<Voldenet> w sumie załącz sobie fail2ban i wywalaj ludzi po większej ilości requestów do czegokolwiek
<Voldenet> to był protip
<jacekowski> a po co
<jacekowski> bez sensu
<jacekowski> procesora szkoda na takie cos
<ociowaty> kto bedzie atakowal serwer jakiejs malutkiej firemki :<
<m477> ja
<ociowaty> mhm
<ociowaty> chce ci sie ?
<ociowaty> :)
<buharin> ociowaty, czasem jest tak ze sie atakuja male firmy by wyludzic pieniadze
<ociowaty> nie pomyslalbym nawet o tym
<buharin> ale mozesz wziasc ajpi i pojsc na komende
<marcin1988> witam kolegów
<ociowaty> dzieki wszystkim za pomoc :)
<ociowaty> dobrej nocy !
<Voldenet> jacekowski: procesora szkoda na takie coś?
<Voldenet> A bardziej szkoda na tysiąc requestów ssh na godzinę?
<jacekowski> iptablesy
<Voldenet> co iptablesy?
<Voldenet> no tak, ale fail2ban dodaje do iptables odpowiednie bany na 20 lat
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<m477> st?
<xellos> Panowie moge miec pytanie?
<Ashiren> chyba dwa
<Ashiren> ;o
<xellos> chodzi o to ze mam przegrzana grafe w lapku
<xellos> i nie moge sobie pozwolic na jakies efekty...
<xellos> niestety po instalacji waszego remixu na ekranie mialem szybciej artefakty z powodu przegrzania niz w aero na w7...
<xellos> chcialbym sie dowiedziec jak obciac to wszystko do minimum
<xellos> i czy jest taka mozwilosc na tej wersji
<xellos> wylaczylem jakies efekty w compizie to teraz naweet nie mam nawet paska na gorze...
<kklimonda_> możesz wyłączyć compiza i odpalić metacity, ale to będzie leczenie objawów - lepiej odkurz porządnie laptopa w środku
<xellos> ale mi juz nic nie pomoze
<xellos> grafika raz dostala w palnik i pewne rzeczy nie beda na niej juz dzialac
<xellos> :D
<xellos> robie update do 11.10 tam podobno mozna jeszcze cos poustawiac jak 2d czy cos takiego
<xellos> jak nie pojdzie to trzezba szukac wczesniejszych wersji
<xellos> btw 10.10 mialo juz te bajery?
<kklimonda_> możesz odpalić unity 2d, ale dunno na ile to pomoże - wszystko kwestia tego jak bardzo rozwalona karta
<kklimonda_> możesz spróbować w ogóle wyłączyć akcelerację 3d
<xellos> ale filmy itp?
<xellos> to mi jeszcze dziala
<xellos> xD
<kklimonda_> jaka tam grafika jest?
<xellos> radek x1400
<xellos> mobility ofc
<kklimonda_> wrzuć otwarte sterowniki, w Xach wyłącz DRI i GLX
<kklimonda_> może pomoże
<xellos> narazie juz niech ten update przejdzie
<kklimonda_> ostatnio miałem taki problem z 10 lat temu, tak długo jak 3D nie odpalałem radeon działał bez problemu
<xellos> ale bede mogl uzywac fllasha i ogladac jakies filmy?
<kklimonda_> dunno, pewnie tak
<Ashiren> jakies.. juz my wiemy jakie ;d
<xellos> =]
<xellos> chodzi mi o cos z wiekszym bitrate
<kklimonda_> zależy co padło tak naprawdę
<kklimonda_> i jak sterowniki używają karty do dekodowania (czy w ogóle etc.)
<kklimonda_> ja mogłem robić wszystko tak długo jak nie odpalałem akcelerowanego 3d
<xellos> tzn na windzie moglem ogladac nawet 1080p z prawdziwego zdarzenia, pograc w q3, cod 1
<xellos> i raczej zadnych efektow specjalnych nie bylo
<xellos> jak mialem 9.04 wylaczylem wszystkie efekty to rok smigal bez problemu
<xellos> ale to byl normalny GNOME
<xellos> a tak przy okazji 10.10 byl jeszcze bez zadnych bajerow?
<xellos> bo w sumie remix od ubuntu.pl tez jest
<kklimonda_> nie pamiętam, można je było na pewno wyłączyć
<kklimonda_> ale 10.10 nie jest już wspierany (przynajmniej zaraz nie będzie)
<kklimonda_> jak już brać coś starego to lepiej 10.04
<kklimonda_> tam jeszcze rok wsparcia na desktopach jest
<xellos> hmm do tego czasu moze karte albo lapka wymienie ^^
<xellos> hmm
<xellos> wyglada normalnie na screenach
<xellos> kurcze jak nie podolam z 11.10  to sie przeniose
<kklimonda_> w 11.10 odpal sesję 2D
<xellos> tak zrobie
<kklimonda_> (przy logowaniu się wybiera)
<xellos> Pozostalo 1h 11min
<xellos> >.<
<xellos> no nic jezeli to pomoze to masz browar :D nie bede zaklucac ciszy nocnej narazie, odezwe sie co z tego wyszlo :)
<matti_> 1 st
<matti_> heheh
<matti_> bo z pytaniem się nie liczy
<drathir>  /w 10
<marcin1988> ktoś korzysta z appera?
<marcin1988> niech zgadne, szukacie co to jest :) hehe
<bastetmilo> marcin1988: tia
<drathir> a co to?
<marcin1988> bastetmilo: sprawdzam tylko czy ktoś żyje
<Ozil> ja żyję  jeszcze
<marcin1988> jestem zły bo półtorej godziny czekałem aż apper zainstaluje aplikacje i nic
<drathir> m477: check life level
<drathir> to jakiis mulator?
<marcin1988> manadzer instalacji opensuse
<marcin1988> lub całego kde
<drathir> hmmm jakies bledy chociaz wyrzucilo?
<drathir> czy nie wytrzymales czekajac?
<marcin1988> pobieram aplikacje w postaci pakietu rpm i domyślnie apper to instaluje, włacza sie i wyświetla pakiety do zainstalowania, klikam i ciągle pobiera
<marcin1988> dobrze że jest zypper
<marcin1988> jako alternatywa
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-28
<marcin1988> ale yast2 nikt nie przebije
<marcin1988> to genialna aplikacja a raczej komplet aplikacji
<drathir>  marcin1988 moze jakies zaleznoscu ciagnie...
<drathir> chociaz tak dlugo to pare gb by pobral
<marcin1988> drathir: apper to niewypał ciągle to samo sie dzieje pobiera bez końca i dodaje repozytorium
<Voldenet> pewnie twoja wina, bo nie skonfigurowałeś
<Voldenet> trzeba było wykonać 10 relatywnie prostych kroków
<Voldenet> ;D
<Voldenet> so unix-like
<marcin1988> ale mnie rozłaczyło
<m477> drathir: ?
<drathir> m477: zyjesz zyjesz czyli wszystko w porzadku dzis znow warta do rana?
<actavista> branoc
<m477> drathir: trzezwy do uslug
<bastetmilo> m477: trzeźwy? A to nowość.
<m477> oj tam oj tam
<drathir> czasem trzeba krew dotlenic
<m477> ekhm
<m477> gdzie sa wszyscy?
<drathir> nie mam pojecia zapewne pic poszli...
<m477> :)
<m477> a ty
<drathir> ja nie pije hrhr
<m477> rhhrhrhr
<m477> czemu
<drathir> m477: archa da rade na pendraku zainstalowac?
<drathir> po prostu nie lubie...
<m477> :-(
<drathir> nie ciagnie mnie do %
<m477> to co bierzesz
<drathir> herbate hrhr
<m477> no to grubo sie bawisz
<drathir> herbate to litrami moglbym pic...
<m477> w herbacie jest duzo potasu
<drathir> pytanie zasilacz laptopowy powinien syczec?
<m477> i mozna przedobrzyc
<m477> raczej nie chyba
<drathir> o to nie wiedzialem, w zielonej?
<m477> w zielonej nie wiem
<m477> napewno w czarnej
<drathir> tak sie zastanawiam czy bateria nie rozwala mi wlasnie zasilacza od lapka
<m477> his->Scale(1/his->Integral());
<m477> ups
<m477> chyba na odwrot
<drathir> bateria trup na linuxie trzyma 20 min na powersafe
<drathir> zasilacz jest ok
<m477> z logicznego punktu widzenia zasilacza bateria nie rozwalisz
<m477> chyba ze niewiadomo jakie spiecie bedzie
<drathir> bo jeden zasilacz poszedl przed chwila
<drathir> tylko ze ten to byla taka wersja mini wtyczka nawet uziemienia nie miala oryginalny tez odszedl na tamten swuiat jakis czas temu
<drathir> w sensie uziemienia nie miala id nowosci od kupna  wtyczka zwykla plaska a z drugiej strony 8 jak w radiach kiedys badz starych sklepowych kalkulatorach na 220
<drathir> myslalem ze sie przegrzal bo zawsze temp nabieral ale raczej nie bo ostygl i dalej nie smiga
<m477> pijany jestes?
<drathir> nie, trzezwy
<m477> tak piszesz
<drathir> az tak strasznego byka gdzies strzelilem?
<m477> no caly czas literowki jebiesz
<m477> :)
<drathir> musze sie przyzwyczaic do nowej klawiatury..
<m477> :-)
<drathir> z czasem bedzie lepiej qwerty a 10 klawiszy jest drobna roznica
<m477> hę
<m477> co robisz
<drathir> probuje archa zainstalowac na pendraku bezposrednio
<m477> po co
<m477> ja normalizuje sobie histogramy
<drathir> pytanie zdjecia?
<m477> co
<drathir> histogramy barw w edycji zdjec hrhr
<m477> nie
<m477> hrhrhrhrhr
<m477> hropowacisz
<drathir> to pierwsza mysl co do histogramow
<drathir> sprobujmy najpierw spod wirtualboxa
<m477> drathir: dziwny jestes, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histogram
<drathir> wiem...
<drathir> co lepsze grub czy syslinux?
<drathir> co do tych histogramow zwykle wykresy predzej bym powiedzial
<m477> niewiem co to syslinux
<m477> wykres != histogram
<m477> musze cie jeszcze duzo nauczyc
<drathir> m477: niestety tak choc histogramy naprawde pierwsza mysl to photoshop i korekta zdjec
<m477> drathir: ok
<m477> co tam?
<m477> drathir:
<m477> jak szybko przekopiowac plik poprzez 2 sesje ssh?
<m477> wstajemy :-)
<drathir> m477: juz mowie scp
<drathir> nie spimy...
<drathir> meczymy archa zeby smigal..
<drathir> nawet jedna sesja wystarczy druhga w tle...
<drathir> z innym serwerem sie nawiaze
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> m477, dlaczego molestujesz drathira?
<Wizard> drathir, czemu znów pomyliłeś kanały?
<xellos_> Witam :) tak sie chcialem zapytac, czy moge uzyc Pisklaka pod 11.10?
<Ozil> pidgin lepiej działa z gnome shell
<Ozil> aczkolwiek jest też jakiś plugin do integracji z unity
<xellos_> Ozil, chodzilo mi o skrypt ktory jest w remixie :)
<xellos_> bo on tez taka nazwe ma
<Ozil> pobudka tu się nie śpi lecimy !!!!
<Ozil> a to nie wiem xellos_
<drathir> Wizard: normalni ludzie o tamtych porach raczej spali wiec nikt nie widzial
<Ozil> normalni ludzie kłada się o 3,30 spać i wstają o 9
<drathir> Ozil: a wlasnie chyba pora na drzemke
<Ozil> to dobranoc
<Wizard> oh my head
<Wizard> :P
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> Widział ktoś z was The Thing Carpentera?
<mILQ> co za bbbbyyyzyyydura :/ zrobilem backup kontaktow i nie chce mi ich przywrocic :/
<mILQ> w miui jest jakis limit kontaktow |? :/
<drathir> Ozil: dzieki choc jeszcze sie zastanawiam czy nie poczekac do wieczora hrhr
<LeWiAtAn> powitac
<LeWiAtAn> sluchajcie ,chce corce zainstalowac linuxa na kompie (komp tylko 256 ram) co polecacie?
<w4r10ck> arch , slackware ,  albo openBSD ;d
<w4r10ck> ja mam np. lapka 490mb ram i ubuntu 8.04 zabiera mi jakieś 240mb ram
<w4r10ck> najlepiej wybierz starsze dystrybucje nie mają tylu nie potrzebnych dodatków i mało ramu biorą
<luk216> czesc
<w4r10ck> hi
<LeWiAtAn> myslalem nad  lubuntu
<w4r10ck> hmm
<LeWiAtAn> kiedys na procku 800 i 512 ram smigal super
<luk216> jestem nowym uzytkowniem linuxa i zastanawiam sie nad wyborem dystrybucji, chcialbym by byla jak najbardziej user friendly i mozliwie graficzny interfejs uzywalem troche ubuntu ale bylo tam za duzo konfiguracji wszystkiego i zniechecilo mnie to troche. ktora dist moglibyscie polecic bo czytalem na interencie i nie wiem czy debian fedora mint mandrake czy moze opensuse?
<LeWiAtAn> luk216 ubuntu jest najprostszy
<w4r10ck> tak
<LeWiAtAn> a tak wogule to wie ktos jakie minimalne wymagania ma lubuntu
<luk216> no wlasnie mialem z ubuntu sporo problemow i wygladalo to tak ze co chcialem nowego uruchomic to musialem sie bawic w command line a nie jestem w tym az tak dobry, oczywiscie bylbym gotow poznac system z tym ze wolalbym gdyby mozna bylo wiekszosc zrobic klikajac
<w4r10ck> LeWiAtAn: nie pisze ale jest to distro z 2009 wiec wątpie aby bylo dobre
<LeWiAtAn> luk216 od kilku lat urzytkuje ubuntu i nigdy z nim problemow niemialem
<w4r10ck> luk216: jak z ubuntu sobie nie radzisz to odpuść sobie linuxa bo szkoda twoich nerwów :)
<luk216> a w takim razie
<LeWiAtAn> w410ck ssam lubuntu 11.04 potestuje
<luk216> moze mint ubuntu bylby dobry pomyslem zeby miec juz troche ulatwiony start?
<LeWiAtAn> luk216 ubuntu poprostu instalujesz i to koniec niepotrzebujesz lini komed
<LeWiAtAn> mint to to samo
<w4r10ck> LeWiAtAn: nie sicągaj tego jak sie dobrze orientuje to jest na ubuntu unity więć nie radze
<LeWiAtAn> potestuje
<qrq> Mint zmula jeszcze bardziej niż Ubuntu
<LeWiAtAn> ja proponuje ci qimo desktop
<LeWiAtAn> luk216 http://www.ubucentrum.net/2010/05/qimo-20-linux-juz-od-najmodszych-lat.html  to zainstaluj
<w4r10ck> LeWiAtAn: Jak masz troche doświadczenia z linuxami to polecam ci zaintstalować jakiegoś BSD + fluxboxa + jakiś fajny konfig do fluxboxa i będzie twoja córka miała zajebisty system
<w4r10ck> a te ubuntu 11.04 nie ruszy ci raczej wątpie
<LeWiAtAn> w4r10ck wlasnie siedze nad wlasnym distro
<qrq> Jaka specyfikacja?
<LeWiAtAn> trza bedzie jej chyba jakis lepszy komp zlozyc
<mati75> w4r10ck: krzaczysz
<luk216> dobra w takim razie najnowsze ubuntu sciagnac? bo mam plytke z ubuntu 7.0 i czy wystarczyloby te 7.0 zainstawloac i poczekac na update do 11?
<mati75> z 7 nie zrobisz update do 11
<LeWiAtAn> kernel3.2.2 grafika kde
<qrq> Jaki masz komputer? :D
<qrq> Jak mniej niż 512 ram to nawet nie instaluj Ubuntu
<luk216> mama 2gb
<luk216> ramu
<luk216> czyli sciagnac 11 nagrac na plyte i jazda
<qrq> A jaki procesor?
<LeWiAtAn> kto pamieta ubuntu 4
<qrq> Dapper? :D
<qrq> Nie to , 6 :)
<luk216> dwurdzeniowy 2.7
<qrq> To kto się tu martwił że mu będzie zamulać? :D
<luk216> hmm i moze go zainstalowac z usb?
<luk216> mozna*
<kklimonda_> mozna
<luk216> i ile miejsca partycji wystarczy na ubuntu 11? 10gb?
<gjm> Bry
<nythrow> o/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<qrq> Ashiren Jesteś zoofilem?
<Wizard> i zwolennikiem związków partnerskich
<Ashiren> ja kocham koty ale na etapie duchowym
<Wizard> Ashiren, a chcesz czarnego, z białą łatką na brzuchu?
<Ashiren> awww
<Ashiren> gdybym mogl to bym mial :<
<Wizard> a czemu nie możesz :(
<Wizard> bo ja na przykład mam
<nn52> to nie miej na przykład
<Wizard> jedyny kłopot, to jak się gdzieś jedzie
<gjm> mnie mój wk*rwia bo jak rano się budzę to wbija do mnie na łóżko, włazi na mnie i gryzie w nos
<Wizard> mój zazwyczaj ze mną śpi
<gjm> mój też
<Wizard> a w sobotę, jak widzi, że nie wychodzimy do pracy, to w ogóle nie bardzo ma ochotę wstawać
<Wizard> ja go dźgam, żeby sobie poszedł, a ten się w kołdrę zagrzebuje
<Wizard> z resztą teraz też mi śpi na nochach
<gjm> kurde, mój też ;D
<gjm> czarnuch
<Ashiren> awwwww
<Wizard> Ashiren, już nie będziemy
<Ashiren> zrobcie filmiki i wrzucie na jutube
<Wizard> byłyby dość statyczne
<gjm> fakt
<Wizard> poza tym nie będę wrzucał mojego łóżka na youtube ;P
<gjm> ech, miałem fajne zdjęcie mojego ale gdzieś się zapodziało
<gjm> tzn. kota ;d
<Wizard> Ashiren, czemu nie możesz mieć kota?
<Ashiren> Wizard: mama nie lubi kotow :F
<Ashiren> ale spokojnie, wyprowadze sie to bede mial koty
<Wizard> :(
<Morllow> Witam
<Morllow> Mozna xubuntu zaistalowac przez internet ??
<Morllow> bo cd-rom cos opornie chodzi
<qrq> Morllow Masz pendrive'a?
<Morllow> mam ale nie wiem czy stary laptop moze boot z usb
<qrq> Hmm
<Morllow> chyba ze bede probował kilka razy :) bo pierw na 20% 2 raz na 39 %
<qrq> Morllow Nierozumiem
<qrq> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<gjm> qrq: xubuntu
<qrq> Ups :D
<Morllow> bo on ma Cd-rom tylko stary i raz chodzi raz nie
<qrq> Później może doinstalować pakiet :)
<qrq> I będzie miał xubuntu
<gjm> ano
<qrq> Albo
<qrq> Tam jest opcja że jak się załączy obraz z xubuntu to automatycznie ustawia xfce jako środowisko
<qrq> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3c/Ubuntu_Wubi_11.10.PNG
<Morllow> hmm a moze zrobie floppy z obsługą usb
<qrq> Po kij?
<qrq> To oficjalny program do instalacji Ubuntu z poziomu Windows
<Morllow> ale windows tez nie mam a jak cd chodzi jak chce :P
<qrq> Aha :D
<qrq> To już nie wiem :)
<Morllow> Norton Ghost zrobie floppy ;) z usb i moze podziała
<Morllow> chciałem z 2 laptopa cd wyjac ale sata mam :P a tam stare wejscie
<Morllow> dobrze ze nie wywalalem floppy ;) moze mnie uratuje :D
<qrq> Napewno nie bootuje z usb?
<Morllow> patrzałem w boot jest dysk twardy , cd-rom , built-in lan , removable device
<gjm> sysek: pink
<LeWiAtAn> yo
<nn52> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2012/01/32ff13cdd0e11c4d8292a0d4d940155a.gif?1327712180 :F
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7m43ybs> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/
<Blondyn> zzzimno :(
<Wizard> pppppieprzysz ;)
<Blondyn> sssole bo śślisko :F
<Wizard> i jjąkasz się
<Blondyn> tto pprzez aacta :D
<Morllow> qrq: udało się zaistalować xubuntu :) wyczyściłem soczewke laseru i poszło :)
<Wizard> brawa!
<nn52> owacje!
<sysek> gjm: no co jest
<nn52> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_EPIaOb-3w&feature=player_embedded << mocne
<Pechowiec> witam
<Pechowiec> pytanie: mam podzielony dysk na partycje i teraz mam kaprys by je zaszyfrowac. da sie to zrobic bez utraty danych? czy musze wszystko wywalic i od nowa stawiac?
<Wizard> nn52, ja bym tu tego nie wklejał, autor tego filmu popełnił przestępstwo
<Wizard> w tym filmie
<Wizard> Pechowiec, zapewne będziesz musiał wywalić
<nn52> Oj tam.... oreła oskubał troche
<Wizard> i jeszcze tego homosia pokazują
<Wizard> to też chyba przestępstwo, nie? podżeganie do nienawiści? :>
 * Pechowiec nie wie czy przeznaczenie 10gb na / gentoo to nie zamało
 * Wizard też nie wie
<Wizard> ale na #gentoo pewnie wiedzą
<nn52> Wizard: jaka nienawieść? o.O
<Wizard> no, że ja teraz się zdenerwowałem, bo nie ostrzegłaś, że gej tam gada
<Wizard> i teraz jestem zły
<Wizard> podżegasz mnie do nienawiści
<Wizard> :>
 * Wizard konfiguruje xdm
 * Pechowiec woli slim
<Wizard> o, slim też jest wporzo
<Wizard> ale nie chce mi się kompilować, a xdm już jest zainstalowany
<Wizard> na tym kompie
<sysek> a niech ten kraj upadnie
<sysek> co za roznica
<gjm> sysek: zapomniałem
<gjm> słyszaleś że Justice ma być na Openerze? :)
<sysek> słyszale
<sysek> 4 lata temu bym pojechal bez zastanowienia
<sysek> ale teraz?
<sysek> na razie słucham ich nowej płyty, ale nie ma tego czegoś co było na początku
<gjm> jakaś taka dziwna, ale Civilization miodzio
<sysek> on 'n' on jest dobre
<sysek> ale ogolnie, no coż
<sysek> dubgówno teraz jest
<sysek> i niestety korn wszedł w ten syf
<sysek> MATKO
<sysek> machine head na woodstocku
<Wizard> co to jest Justice?
<gjm> na tym się nie znam
<sysek> Wizard: electro
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> bleh
<gjm> Wizard: francuski duet ekeltroniczny
<sysek> czy ja wiem
<gjm> elektroniczny
<sysek> akurat electro bylo fajne
<sysek> szkoda, ze sie skonczyl bum na to
<gjm> !g Justice Dance
<gjm> fsck
<gjm> `g Justice Dance
<Przekliniak> gjm: Justice - D.A.N.C.E - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49esza4eiK4>
<gjm> Wizard: 6
<gjm> ^
<gjm> okruszki chędożone
<Wizard> kobita śpi, nie będę puszczał
<sysek> widzieliście nowe intro wiedzmina ?
<Pechowiec> nope
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO49RZq5HCk
<sysek> moim zdaniem mistrzostwo
<Wizard> śpi, nie będę budził
<Wizard> znalazłem sobie nowy kanał mojej dystrybucji, siedzę sobie sam :]
<gjm> fajnie
<Pechowiec> :D
<m477>  re
<krisss117> witam, mam problem z połączeniem słuchawek bluetooth, na poczatku działało połączeni A2DP ale po aktualizacji, podczas gdy powinien lecieć dzwięk to tylko słysze cichy szum
<krisss117> jakieś pomysły ?
<krisss117> google nie pomaga :/
<gjm> weź pigułkę
<krisss117> ?
<Wizard> hmm, w życiu nie widziałem takiego sprzętu
<Wizard> screen -r
<m477> co to za zycie
<TheNumb> rzycie
<m477> thug life
<TheNumb> FML
<TheNumb> m477: polej
<gjm> życie jest nobelon
 * TheNumb robi dzisiaj drunk play CS:S
<Wizard> jest nobelon?
<gjm> no
<gjm> widma pytaj
 * m477 polewa
<Wizard> m477, następnym razem dostaniesz bana
<m477> Wizard: za?
<m477> tak myślałem
<Wizard> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/wiadomosci/1,114875,11046835,Ambasada_USA_dopytuje_sie__jak_glosuja_poslowie_ws_.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/78h4lha> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<m477> nie klikam
<Wizard> heh, kto nie klika, ten za pisem :>
<m477> PiS PiS \o/
<m477> super partia *****
<aso> Znajdzie sie spec od GPG i Kleopatry który mnie wspomo¿e na priv? Bo pare pytañ mam
<aso> A zaœmiecaæ nie chcê tutaj :F
<m477> po pierwsze kodowanie
<aso> Ok juz chwilka
<m477> :)
<aso> Uh, takie cudo jak "HydraIRC" nie posiada zmiany... olac, bd pisac bez pl znakow
<m477> ;D
<aso> No to... wygenerowalem sobie certyfikat w Kleopatrze, jak komus podac moj publiczny? :P
<m477> HydraIRC i wszystko jasne
<aso> Tzn mam sobie certyfikat, ale nie wiem jak komus podac aby mogl moim publicznym kluczem mi cos zaszyfrowac dla mnie
<m477> ja sie nie znam ...
<aso> Ehh
<aso> A spod konsoli umiesz GPG ogarnac?
<m477> nie wiem co to
<m477> :(
<aso> Te wszystkie GUI i inne cuda dalej niewiele pomagaja, wracam do konsoli chyba.
<m477> moze sprobuj z OpenCL
<m477> trololol
<Pechowiec> aso: kodowanie
<aso> Jakiego klienta pod ubu do IRC najlepiej? (nie konsola, GUI, najlepiej Gnome)
<gjm> xchat?
<Filar> Gnome Xchat?
<Trojanin> quassel?
<Wilczek> aso: irssi rox, GUI to *ówno ;P
<m477> :|
<aso> xchat uzywalem dlugo ale.. nie wiem czy nie ma nic lepszego
<m477> konversation ;f
<t0m3k> irssi jest lepsze ;>
<Filar> t0m3k?
<Filar> :O
<m477> albo emacs
<Filar> prześladujesz mnie
<Filar> wiedziałem
<t0m3k> ;>
<Pechowiec> aso: telnet
<t0m3k> Filar: o szo chodzi?
<Filar> nic
<Wizard> BigBen się przewrócił i wpadł do nas na kanał
<t0m3k> Filar: grasz w erep czy coś takiego? Bo jedyne powiązanie w google znalazłem xD
<Filar> aż taki jestem niewidoczny?
<Filar> czy w vpopa ktoś inny twoim kontem gra?
<Filar> znaczy o tym samym nicku
<t0m3k> ten sam nick chyba, dość popularny ostatnimi czasy
<Filar> vpop to klon erepa
<Filar> więc tym bardziej dziwne... :P
<Wizard> Jarosław Polskę rozbaw!
 * m477 ‎ Symphony No.5 In C Minor, Op.67: 1. Allegro Con Brio
<drathir> m477: ostro...
<m477> drathir: ?
<drathir> m477: muzyczka "ostra"
<m477> hrrhrhrhr
<xellos_> Witam :) poratuje jakis spec?
<nythrow> xellos_: Specem nie jestem. co jest?
<xellos_> problem z grafa ciag dalszy...
<xellos_> chodzi o to aby wylaczyc wszystkie efekty w Gnomie
<xellos_> poniewaz przez to mam potworne artefakty, grafike mam przegrzana...
<xellos_> i nie moge korzystac z zadnych bajerow
<nythrow> xellos_: Gnome3?
<xellos_> tzn 10.04 remix od ubuntu.pl
<xellos_> wiec chyba nizszy
<nythrow> Podaj wersję Gnome; nie interesuje mnie wersja Ubuntu, bo nie korzystam z niego od paru ładnych lat. ;-)
<xellos_> 2.30.2
<nythrow> aptitude show gnome-desktop
<nythrow> 2.30.2
<xellos_> tak mi sie wydaje bo Twoja komenda mi wywala blad
<nythrow> aptitude show gnome-panel
<nythrow> Teraz nie powinna.
<xellos_> Wersja: 1:2.30.2-0ubuntu0.2
<xellos_> to Cie interesuje?
<Voldenet> http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/index_pl.html <- lol
<nythrow> xellos_: Tak.
<nythrow> Jakie masz efekty?
<xellos_> w wygladzie juz nic
<Voldenet> no więc?
<xellos_> compiz tez mimo wszystko cos stwarza problemy...
<Voldenet> zmniejsz taktowanie karty
<xellos_> ale pamietam ze wczesniejsze wersje mi chodzily na tej grafie bez problemu
<Voldenet> tzn. procesora graficznego
<Voldenet> jaka to karta?
<xellos_> Voldenet, jak to zrobic na linuxie
<xellos_> x1400 radeon
<nythrow> xellos_: Po co Ci compiz?
<nythrow> Metacity jak chcesz wywalić efekty.
<Voldenet> masz fglrx?
<Voldenet> albo latwiej
<xellos_> tzn compiz byl na starcie wlaczony
<Voldenet> wpisz ati-config
<Voldenet> działa?
<nythrow> xellos_: To go wyłącz.
<Voldenet> aticonfig*
<xellos_> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<xellos_> ...
<Voldenet> pod rootem
<xellos_> xellos@xellos-laptop:~/Pobrane$ sudo aticonfig
<xellos_> [sudo] password for xellos:
<xellos_> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<xellos_> to samo..
<Voldenet> :<
<Voldenet> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Voldenet> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep driver
<Voldenet> co to wypisuje?
<xellos_> hmm a czego mam w logu szukac?
<xellos_> bo duzo tego wywalilo
<Voldenet> jakiego drivera używa
<nythrow> xellos_: lspci
<Voldenet> szukasz czegoś w stylu "(II) Loading: /usr/lib/xorg/modules..."
<nythrow> Voldenet: A nie lepiej (EE)
<nythrow> Gdzieś musi sypnąć Errorem.
<Voldenet> nie musi
<Voldenet> bo komp nie wie, że karta nie daje rady czasami
<nythrow> Voldenet: W sumie true.
<xellos_> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.s
<xellos_> cos takiego
<Voldenet> umm nie to
<Voldenet> szukaj dalej
<Voldenet> modules/drivers/radeon np.
<Voldenet> albo coś w ten deseń
<xellos_> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
<Voldenet> to framebuffer
<Voldenet> hm...
<xellos_> jest tam jeszcze cos dalej ale to sie tyczy klawiatury, touchpada itp
<xellos_> to co wkleilem jest najblizej radeona
<Voldenet> najwyraźniej xorg ci nie ładuje sterowników
<xellos_> pozatym wlaczam Totema to mam mrugniecie, jakby system przechodzil w inny tryb
<nythrow> xellos_: Pastebin log Xorga.
<xellos_> nythrow czyli to co mi Voldenet kazal wpisac?
<Voldenet> tak
<gjm> tylko nie tu
<xellos_> no przeciez pisze pastebin :D
<xellos_> bez przesady =]
<gjm> niektórzy nie wiedzą
<Voldenet> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |  curl -n -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io
<gjm> albo
<xellos_> http://pastebin.com/hpAYywQ3
<xellos_> kurcze jak ostatni raz bawilem sie na ubuntu to mialem remix gdzie po prostu instalowalem stery od ATi i bylo pieknie...
<gjm> remixy to zło
<gjm> ubuntu to zło
<xellos_> gjm, why?
<gjm> bo psuje się jak linux, ale jak linux się nie naprawia
<xellos_> no tak ale distro jest banalne
<xellos_> i przez rok nie uwalilem nic
<gjm> wszystko jest banalne jak sie ma jakąś praktykę, albo chociaż umie informacji szukać
<xellos_> exactly ;p
<actavista> albo jak sie ma milion :D
<xellos_> chociaz do uzytku domowego raczej nie da sie nic popsuc :)
<Voldenet> xellos_: zainstaluj sobie sterowniki od amd
<gjm> da, wystarczy dist-upgrade ;)
<xellos_> Voldenet, nie dziala
<xellos_> ....
<Voldenet> sterowniki xf86-video-ati i radeon to zło
<gjm> ati to zło
<gjm> a, napisałeś
<blondyn> i o co chodzi z tym acta google to robi już od 5 lat :D
<gjm> ten jak wyskoczył
<xellos_> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<xellos_> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-22-generic; make sure that the version is being
<xellos_> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<xellos_> i tak w kolko...
<TheNumb> Ale leciwy kernel ;D
<gjm> ło, fakt
<Voldenet> no
<nythrow> blondyn: O kurde. Żeś powiedział.
<TheNumb> Prawie jak 2.6.18 ;p
<xellos_> mozecie sie nie smiac xD?
<nythrow> xellos_: Wysyłaj logi na pastebina.
<blondyn> nie wiedziałem jak zabłysnąć :D
<nythrow> blondyn: Nie wyszło.
<xellos_> nythrow, dobrze
<xellos_> wiec, jest jakas szansa na postawienie tego?
<soee> hej, korzystał ktoś z was z kde-telepathy 0.3?
<Voldenet> xellos_: musisz underclocking zrobić
<Voldenet> bez sterów fglrx to ciężko będzie zrobić
<Voldenet> bo afaik `radeon` nie dają takich możliwości
<TheNumb> Jakaś leciwa karta :<
<TheNumb> To jest główny problem.
<Voldenet> możesz dorzucić parę opcji do sekcji video
<Voldenet> tzn. "Device"
<Voldenet> EXAPixmaps na off
<xellos_> TheNumb, chodzi o to ze w zasadzie Ati zaprzestalo normalnej dzialalnosci na ubuntu 9.04
<Voldenet> AccelMethod możesz dać XAA
<Voldenet> albo EXA
<xellos_> tak pisza na forach ;/
<xellos_> dawno temu ten ster od ati mi normalnie szedl i mimo przegrzanej grafy wszystko chodzilo jak trzeba
<xellos_> bez efektow ale dzialalo
<Voldenet> co możesz...
<Voldenet> echo dynpm > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method
<TheNumb> xellos_: może czas wyczyścić grafikę? :D
<Voldenet> będzie automatycznie obniżał rozdziałkę
<xellos_> TheNumb, mam przegrzana konkretnie np na W7 aero - nie ma opcji
<xellos_> ale w q3 jeszcze dziala xD
<Voldenet> ewentualnie możesz dać profile jako power method
<Voldenet> i potem dać mid do  /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile
<Voldenet> jak zadziała, to dorzuć to sobie do rc.local
<xellos_> Voldenet :D troche to skomplikowane dla mnie
<Voldenet> możesz w opcjach w xorg.conf dorzucić jeszcze AccelDFS off
<Voldenet> xellos_: bywa
<xellos_> hmm no rozumiem ;p
<Voldenet> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Voldenet> i tam masz sekcję z Driver "radeon"
<Voldenet> dorzuć Option "EXAPixmaps" "off"
<Voldenet> i pozostałe opcje tak samo
<xellos_> Voldenet a jezeli po wpisaniu tej pierwszej komendy mam pusty dokument w terminalu?
<Voldenet> uciekaj
<Voldenet> agenci jadą
<xellos_> kradne internet od sasiada, do niego wbija pierwsi :D
<Voldenet> Xorg -configure
<Voldenet> potem cp ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/
<Voldenet> potem cp ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Voldenet> o, tak
<Voldenet> domyślnie to przy każdym starcie iksy wszystko wykrywać powinny
<Voldenet> oczywiście zwykle robią to źle
<xellos_> http://pastebin.com/3PijjPAC
<xellos_> Boze albo jestem debilem albo tutaj nic nie dziala
<m477> :o
<m477> co za ...
<m477> nie ma to jak obierac czsnek nad kiblem
<xellos_> no nic moze update cos poradzi bo widze ze tyczy sie karty graficznej, w kazdym razie dzieki za pomoc - Voldenet i nythrow
<xellos_> bless
<BlessJah> co?
<gjm> lulz
<gjm> BlessJah: na BJ też maasz hajlajt?
<BlessJah> gjm: na wszystko mam
<TheNumb> Kto nie ma hl na blowjoba? ;d
<gjm> nn52
<jacekowski> bede w poniedzialek topil N8
<jacekowski> w morzu
<jacekowski> moze
<jacekowski> tzn. jak cos pojdzie nie tak to bede topil
<drathir> jacekowski: a co planujesz przed topieniem robic z nia?
<jacekowski> powiesic pod moim quadcopterem
<jacekowski> odpalic strumieniowanie wideo do qik
<jacekowski> i latac
<jacekowski> w okolicach wody
<m477> lulz
<qrq> HA HA HA :D http://paulocoelhoblog.com/2012/01/28/promo-bay/
<qrq> Love
<qrq> The Pirate Coelho  :D
<Voldenet> haha
<Voldenet> piro koelo
<qrq> http://thepiratebay.org/ :D
<qrq> Prze gigant
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> no
<m477> tl-dr
<m477> balujemy \o/
<mati75> m477: tiaa
<mati75> siedzimy za konsolą
<m477> mati75: po co
<mati75> bo mi się stać nie chce
<m477> gud gad
<Voldenet> 1st
<drathir> grrr
<Voldenet> :>
<Szycha> Voldenet, chcialem napisac zebys wykurwial z tym na freenode, po czym zauwazylem, ze to jest freenode
<Pechowiec> :D
<gjm> last
<Voldenet> Szycha: hehehehehe
<Voldenet> wait, co ty robisz w krainie czarów?
<Szycha> mialem o to samo Ciebie pytac
<Szycha> ale odpowiadajac na pytanie
<Szycha> idluje sobie
<Voldenet> ma sens
<Voldenet> a ja pomagam
<Szycha> tez bym pomagal
<Szycha> ale problemy z ubuntu rozwiazac sie da tylko za pomoca rm -rf /
<Voldenet> nie wiem czy hindusi mają racje, ale bonusy do karmy to fajna rzecz
<Voldenet> na ##linux mają lepsze problemy
<Pechowiec> Szycha: ++
<Pechowiec> Szycha: do czasu az zablokuja roota bo user moze przypadkiem to wpisac
 * Pechowiec idzie w kime
<Pechowiec> dobranoc
<Voldenet> Szycha: nie działa
<spi> ja tez idluje D:
<Szycha> loool
<Voldenet> Szycha: trzeba --no-preserve-root dopisać
<Szycha> jeszcze Ciebie tutaj przywialo xD
<Voldenet> czasami mam wrażenie, że pewna grupa osób siedzi na każdym kanale
<Szycha> tutaj na freenode to calkiem normalne
<Szycha> prawda Biszkopcik ?
<gjm> tak
<gjm> Anonymous!
<spi> to nie anonim, to Szymon D:
<Anonimm9> Taak ... nie ma to, jak polski kanał :)
<gjm> jaki polski?
<gjm> tu sami Rumuni
<Voldenet> cześć Szymon
<Voldenet> co Cię sprowadza?
<Voldenet> lurkujesz z nami?
<Szycha> a wlasnie
<Szycha> reka w gore kto z obecnych na tym kanale uzywa ubuntu <:
<Voldenet> o/
<Voldenet> mam na wirtualnej maszynie
<Anonimm9> o\
<spi> o/ -> mam w szkole D:
<gjm> a jak używam płyty z ubuntu jako podstawki pod kubek to też się liczy?
<Szycha> hmm.... musze zapytac wyroczni
<Anonimm9> Jedną z lepszych dystrybucji, jaka zapisała sie mi w pamięci to Debian. Obecnie mam "świeże" iso tego systemu
<Szycha> wyrocznia mowi ze nie
<gjm> :<
<drathir> ubuntu i dwa razy arch w wirtualce uruchomione
<spi> kazdy user archa musi sie pochwalic ze ma archa D:
<drathir> ale pod ubu wiec to sie liczy chyba
<drathir> debian skoczyl cos numerkami ostatnio ? bo dawno nie uzywalem...
<Anonimm9> Znaczy, jak pobierałem kilka dni temu to jest wersja 6.0.3
<Anonimm9> Nie mam pojęcia, jak z kernelem. Musiałbym zobaczyć na ftp
<jacekowski> a mi sie android podobie
<jacekowski> tez linux
<gjm> to prawie jak 6.6.6.
 * gjm wyczuwa spisek
<Anonimm9> Jedynym motywem, dlaczego używam windows'a to MSV C++
<jacekowski> wiesz ze linux ma gcc
<gjm> kul, ale powiedz w końcu jaki masz problem
<jacekowski> a gcc ma kompilator c++
<Anonimm9> Tak, tak mam tego świadomość.
<Szycha> ta, ale to co msv c++ przegryzie bez problemu, to gcc sie wypierdzieli
<jacekowski> pokaz jakis przyklad
<Szycha> po co mam pokazywac cos, co jest w srodowisku programistycznym znane od lat?
<jacekowski> np. co
<jacekowski> bo jak sobie popatrzysz na specyfikacje C++ i zrobisz kod wedlug tejze to oba go kompiluja
<jacekowski> ciekawe rzeczy sie dzieja jak wychodzisz poza spefyfikacje i zaczynasz uzywac roznych dziwnych rzeczy
<Szycha> no generalnie o taki kod bardziej mi chodzi
<Szycha> msvc go bez problemu skompiluje w 90% przypadkow, gcc sie wypierdala
<gjm> statystyka z dupy wzięta
<Szycha> zreszta msvc jest cholernie, a nawet az nazbyt tolerancyjne
<Szycha> gjm, wziete od ludzi ktorzy programuja od lat :)
<m477> gjm: no raczej jej nie wyliczal
<jacekowski> Szycha: jak uzywasz rzeczy specyficznych dla kompilatora to wybacz
<m477> a oni tez z dupy wzieli
<jacekowski> Szycha: ale w 10s jestem w stanie ci kod zrobic ktorego msvc++ nie skompiluje
<Szycha> raczej z zycia
<Szycha> jacekowski, domyslam sie, taki kod to i ja potrafie zrobic
<Anonimm9> #include <iostream.h> ?:)
<gjm> bo im się nie skompilowało
<Szycha> a programista ze mnie jak z kaczej dupy trabka
<m477> to sie nie wypowiadaj :S
<m477> btw. rotfl
<jacekowski> wiec niestety mowienie ze gcc/msvc++ jest gorsze bo nie kompiluje kodu zrobionego pod inny kompilator
<Szycha> m477, idz sie napij :P
<jacekowski> jest troche do dupy
<Szycha> jacekowski, ale ja nigdzie nie napisalem ze jest gorsze
<Szycha> tylko ze lyka czesto kod ktorego nie powinno
<Szycha> i tyle
<Szycha> also brb, ide sobie jakies zarcie zrobic
<m477> co za ludzie
<Voldenet> vc++ jest lepsze niż gcc
<Voldenet> bo za programowanie w tym pierwszym da się kupić chleb
<m477> programujesz w kompilatorze?
<Anonimm9> Tak, to jest prawda. Dość dobrze MSV C++ integruje się z QT (potrzebny plugin)
<Voldenet> m477: vc++ to ide
<m477> no ale nie gcc
<gjm> tak, "ja nie programuję w c++, ja programuję w wizualu, jestem pro"
<Anonimm9> Nie. Po prostu jest standard jezyka C++ i taki kod napisany w standardzie powinnien bez problemu skompilować się.
<Voldenet> #include <windows.h>
<Voldenet> pozdrawiam gcc
<Anonimm9> To jest akurat starszy już standard. :]
<Voldenet> (wiem, gcc na windowsa też jest)
<blondyn> lol nie śpicie
<Voldenet> lol ty też nie
<gjm> Voldenet: no bez przesady
<blondyn> obudziłem się bo wiatrak mi skrzypi
<Anonimm9> Starszy ... co ja piszę. wybaczcie
<Voldenet> nie wybaczamy
<Voldenet> masz bana
<Voldenet> całe szczęście nie jestem opem
<gjm> blondyn: wiatrak? ;>
<m477> blondyn: lol
<gjm> mąkę robisz?
<Szycha> jeszcze powiedz ze w zasilaczu xD
<blondyn> nie wiem gdzie !
<gjm> nie drzyj mordy
<spi> zasilacz/radiator/obudowa D:
<blondyn> rano sprawdzę dobranoc miłej dyskusji
<Szycha> mi strasznie wyl wiatrak w zasilaczu, to wymienilem go na inny, po czym okazalo sie, ze wystarczylo blaszki w obudowie odgiac -.-
<blondyn> zaspany to coś pourywam jeszcze
<blondyn> byby
<gjm> jeszcze jeden "wiatrak" i polecą zęby
<Szycha> wiatrak, wentylator, same shit, ta sama zasada dziala
<Szycha> *dzialania
<gjm> gówno
<Anonimm9> A w necie, tylko ACTA i ACTA
<Anonimm9> To już staje się powoli męczące.
<jacekowski> potem nie bedzie juz nic
<jacekowski> a to nie chodzi o samo ACTA
<jacekowski> tylko ze w koncu w polsce ludzie sie zebrali na jakas akcje razem
#ubuntu-pl 2012-01-29
<m477> szok
<m477> raczej internet sie zebral, a ze i sa tam polacy ...
<Anonimm9> Miejmy nadzieje, że większość z pewną świadomością za czym strajkują
<Anonimm9> *z pewną świadomością więdzą za, czym strajkują.
<spi> zle przecinek postawiles
<Anonimm9> Przepraszam, to już powoli prawdopodbnie zbliża się moja godzina.
<Anonimm9> http://technologizer.com/2012/01/28/donkey-bas-is-back/
<Anonimm9> :)
<drathir> jacekowski: dobrze ze jest reakcja a nie jak te baranki na rzez...
<m477> jak najlatwiej polaczyc 2 pliki pdf?
<drathir> m477: pdf shuffler bylo chyba kiedys cos takiego lub pdf mod
<drathir> to drugie pewniejsze raczej...
<drathir> glosowanie jakie lekkie srodowisko graficzne polecacie z doswiadczenia?
<Voldenet> enlightenment
<Voldenet> a tak serio, afterstep
<m477> fluxbox?
<Anonimm9> xfce?
<Szycha> srodowisko w sensie de czy wm+dodatki
<m477> danke szyn
<Anonimm9> Dobrej Nocy
<drathir> Szycha: srodowisko pod czysty tekstowy
<drathir> czyli zadnych smieci ani pozostalosci co mohglyby sie gryzc nie bedzie
<m477> nie wyczymam
<Ozil> elo
<Ozil> mijany jestem max
<drathir> m477 zniknal no nie moze byc...
<drathir> to chya znak zeby w koncu w kime pojsc... kolorowych w takim razie
<m477> o/
<m477> -22 odczuwalne <3
<Voldenet> na skali ciepłości jest:
<m477> czemu nie spisz? :)
<m477> bo ja mam nocną zmianę
<Voldenet> ciepło jak skurwysyn ----- gorąco ------- umiarkowanie ------- zimno  ------------- zimno jak skurwysyn
<Voldenet> my jesteśmy gdzieś                                                                                                                                        |tutaj
<Voldenet> nie śpię bo się zbudziłem
<Voldenet> spałem cholernie krótko dzisiaj coś :f
<m477> gówno widze
<Voldenet> posprzątaj zanim zacznie śmierdzieć
<Voldenet> ;D
<m477> ;D
<m477> nie
<m477> cos mi sesja ssh muli :/
<m477> nie moge chakowac, fakin szit
<Voldenet> shit happens
<Voldenet> próbowałeś vi przez postfixa?
<Voldenet> ;}
<m477> all the time
<m477> nie, a co to
<m477> do tej pory chodzilo plynnie, okienkowo
<Voldenet> a ty z irssi korzystasz, nie?
<m477> nie
<m477> czemu kurwa ff jest taki tempy i .png otwiera w wine :/
<m477> co za guwno jebane
<Voldenet> m477: irssi jest szybkie po ssh
<m477> trzymajcie mnie bo zaraz popuszcze
<Voldenet> lol
<Voldenet> png w wine
<m477> ale nie korzystam z irca przez ssh
<Voldenet> och
<Voldenet> a ja tak
<m477> poczebuje tunelowania okienek
<Voldenet> hm, hm
<m477> umre na malarię i na tym sie konczy
<Voldenet> wyślę Ci kwiaty
<Voldenet> podaj adres nagrobka
<m477> ok
<m477> z kodem pocztowym?
<m477> this thread gave me cancer
 * Voldenet przeciął tę nitkę
<Voldenet> czuję się prawie jak kuma śmierć gasząca świeczkę :}
<m477> moim przeznaczeniem jest płonąć
<Voldenet> benzyny?
<m477> wódki
<Voldenet> wódka szkodzi
<Voldenet> pij propanol
<m477> a on nie
<m477> hmm
<m477> moze jakies piwko sobie strzelę
<m477> w nagrodę :)
<m477> :)
<gjm> Bry
<m477> ;o
<gjm> o;
<m477> :-)
<gjm> ssij, nie wciągniesz mnie
<Voldenet> pracuj w niedzielę > trolluj irca
<Voldenet> DOBRE
<gjm> nie
<Voldenet> niedobre
<Voldenet> czy nie pracuj?
<m477> pijemy
<gjm> nie
<m477> probuje byc trzezwy, ale chyba bez wodki mi sie to nie uda
<m477> http://www.sadistic.pl/sesja-na-zaporozu-vt101415.htm :D
<ntat> Fajną sprawa jest Python na S60:) Oprócz standardowej możliwości programowania, jak na PC, to jest bardzo łatwy dostęp do czujników i aparatu:)
<ntat> Działa nawet syntezator mowy 8)
<Dreadlish> no
<Voldenet> jeszcze fajniejszą sprawą jest perl na androida
<Voldenet> ma to co python i dodatkowo składnię
<Dreadlish> powiedz poprostu, ze go kochasz i nawet do pralki byś go wpieprzył :/
<Voldenet> nawet oddychanie bym zaimplementował w perlu
<Voldenet> use Lungs;
<Voldenet> *-*
<Voldenet> use Lungs::Cancer;
<Voldenet> use Lungs::Cancer::TerminalState
<Voldenet> }:->
<widmo> Jobs też sie tak bawił
<widmo> i widzisz jak skończył.
<widmo> ;D
<Voldenet> $pluca->BreatheOut() or die("To wszystko co dało się zrobić");
<Voldenet> }:->
 * gjm Słucha: Daft Punk/Todd Edwards - Face to Face
<Anonimm9> Sugerujesz pobranie? :)
<Dreadlish> on sugeruje "wejdź na jutrupa i se posłuchaj"
<ACTA> NIE!
<ACTA> ZABRANIAM!
<Dreadlish> twoja mama
<gjm> twój tata
<drathir> http://m.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jan/26/google-bing-illegal-music?cat=technology&type=article
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7o4tftw> (at m.guardian.co.uk)
<Voldenet> to gówno wygląda świetnie na dużym ekranie
<Voldenet> dobra robota
<BlessJah> zniesiono kicki za wulgaryzmy?
<Voldenet> 'wulgaryzmy'
<Voldenet> nie jesteśmy w gimnazjum
<Dreadlish> może blessjah jest
<BlessJah> czy zmieniałoby to cokolwiek, gdybym był?
<gjm> Dreadlish: jak się robiło w mc słupek?
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<gjm> Voldenet: jesteś u pani
<Voldenet> BlessJah: no
<Voldenet> gimnazjalistów nie wolno uczyć przeklinać
<Voldenet> bo będą przeklinać
<Voldenet> w przeciwnym razie nie będą
<Voldenet> ;D
<gjm> Dreadlish: jak to ustawić
<gjm> coby stół zrobić
<Dreadlish> stół mówisz?
<BlessJah> Voldenet: a ciebie kto uczy przeklinać?
<gjm> Dreadlish: ano
<Voldenet> nauczyli mnie wykładowcy z polibudy
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Voldenet> ;D
<Dreadlish> to sie robiło te płotki
<Dreadlish> i płytki naciskowe chyuba
<gjm> o, fakt
<Anonimm9> Na jakiej polibudzie byłeś/jesteś Voldenet?
<Voldenet> fajnej
<Voldenet> Ukrywam tożsamość, pewnie potrafisz to zrozumieć
<Anonimm9> Tak.
<BlessJah> Anonimm9: prawdopodobnie był na dniach otwartych
<Voldenet> sam, w końcu, jesteś anonimem. Nie Szymon? :D
<Voldenet> BlessJah: przecież ja jestem w liceum
<Anonimm9> Muszę to zmienić :)
<Voldenet> Imię?
<Voldenet> No, rzeczywiście, głupawe.
<Voldenet> Weź sobie Donald
<Voldenet> takie na czasie
<BlessJah> Voldenet: widzę że w liceum od niedawna jesteś
<Anonimm9> Ironizujesz, ze mną czy chcesz mnie zdenerwować?
<Voldenet> od tygodnia
<BlessJah> Anonimm9: spójrz na całokształt tego, co on pisze i daj na luz
<Voldenet> Anonimm9: spodziewałem się jakiejś ciekawszej odpowiedzi niż zbulwersowanego 'denerwujesz mnie'
<Anonimm9> Tak, racja. Lepiej dać sobie spokój
<Voldenet> i tak nikt tutaj nie siedzi z pytaniem o ubuntu, więc mając wybór między idlem a idle chatterem wybiorę to drugie
<gjm> troolololo
<BlessJah> Anonimm9: spróbój /ignore Voldenet
<gjm> bicz, plis
<Voldenet> najlepsze jest to, jak kilku ludzi da Ci ignore, a kilku nie
<Voldenet> dzięki temu błyskotliwe odpowiedzi na twoje gadanie zostawiają bardzo dziwny efekt 'mówienia do samego siebie' tudzież odpowiedzi do innego użytkownika niż zamierzonego
<Voldenet> Jestem poważny. /ignore trolli
<Voldenet> od teraz przestaję zachowywać się jak gimbus, ps. to prawda
<gjm> potwierdzone info
 * gjm Słucha: Dope DOD - Gatekeepers
 * ntat słuch polskiego radia, program pierwszy
<ntat> +a
<ntat> :]
<Voldenet> czy są jakieś wymierne korzyści zastąpienia Mysqla MariaDB?
<Voldenet> Jak jest z kompatybilnością tych obu?
<Ashiren> :3
<Voldenet> zadawanie poważnych pytań tutaj to poważna strata czasu
<gjm> nie mam czasu, trzymam kredens
<gjm> `g Kimbra Gotye
<Przekliniak> gjm: Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know (feat. Kimbra) - official video ...: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY>
<No_Anonim> Czy może ktoś tutaj jest dość dobrym znawcą C++?
<No_Anonim> Ponieważ mam pewien problem z XOR'em
<Voldenet> robisz to źle
<Voldenet> wystarczy?
<Voldenet> napisz pytanie, to może ktoś odpowie
<Voldenet> pytanie o pozwolenie na zadanie pytania
<Voldenet> ...
<No_Anonim> Ach ... wiesz, co myślę że sam sobię z tym jednak poradzę. Bo, jak czytam te twoje wiadomości to już wolę naprawdę sam do tego dojść.
<gjm> No_Anonim: i tak zrób, słyszałem że jest to "Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu", a nie "Oficjalny kanał nt. C++"
<No_Anonim> Wczoraj, była tutaj dyskusja dotycząca kompilatorów. Więc pomyślałem, że jednak
<Voldenet> 'jak czytam te twoje wiadomości'
<gjm> była, ale nie ma
<Wizard> gjm++
<Wizard> cześć, leszcze
<Voldenet> No tak, bo to ja nie potrafię zadać krótkiego pytania.
<Wizard> słuchajcie, mój kot złamał ząb, myślicie, że powinien to zobaczyć lekarz?
<Wizard> :>
<Voldenet> tak
<gjm> ;o
<gjm> jak złamał?
<gjm> i powinien
<Voldenet> Wizard dał mu rybkę z puszką
<gjm> ;DDD
<gjm> czyścisz mi klawiaturę
<Szycha> i tylko zapomnial puszki mu otworzyc
<uh4> to wine to zajebiste teraz jest... nie ma programu ktorego bym nie odpalil
<gjm> lulz
<gjm> odliczanie rozpoczęte
<gjm> 10
<gjm> 9
<gjm> 8
<gjm> 7
<gjm> 6
<gjm> 5
<gjm> 4
<uh4> nie spamuj
<gjm> 3
<gjm> 2
<gjm> 1
<Voldenet> go nie spam, ino flood
<Voldenet> to*
<gjm> uh4: i ty śmiesz mnie pouczać?
<gjm> Wizard: działaj
<uh4> gjm: nie rob burdelu na kanale
<Voldenet> No_Anonim: zainteresowałeś mnie, po czym uciekłeś
<Alfons> jestem alfonsem i tu jest mój burdel
<Voldenet> *sigh*
<gjm> kurde, fajny nick, ale zarejestrowany
<gjm> uh4: ziomek, jesteś moim guru, używasz wine
<inzaghi89> gjm, spróbuj Alwons :P
<gjm> kul
<gjm> przemilczę to
<uh4> hmm
<gjm> `karma
<Przekliniak> gjm: Highest karma: "cycki" (14), "qermit" (13), and "jacekowski" (10).  Lowest karma: "BlessJah" (-5), "lisu " (-2), and "DarkSmark" (-2).  You (gjm) are ranked 4 out of 149.
<gjm> DarkSmark? lolwut
<Voldenet> `karma
<Przekliniak> Voldenet: Highest karma: "cycki" (14), "qermit" (13), and "jacekowski" (10).  Lowest karma: "BlessJah" (-5), "lisu " (-2), and "DarkSmark" (-2).
<Wilczek> cycki--
<Voldenet> cycki--
<avalan> cycki++
<gjm> cycki--
<Voldenet> DarkSmark++
<gjm> avalan: wyjdź
<Wilczek> avalan--
<Voldenet> avalan--
<gjm> avalan--
<avalan> pff
<Wilczek> `karma
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Highest karma: "qermit" (13), "cycki" (12), and "jacekowski" (10).  Lowest karma: "BlessJah" (-5), "avalan" (-3), and "lisu " (-2).
<Voldenet> Wilczek++
<Voldenet> gjm++
<BlessJah> qermit
<Wilczek> `karma
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Highest karma: "qermit" (13), "cycki" (12), and "jacekowski" (10).  Lowest karma: "BlessJah" (-5), "avalan" (-3), and "lisu " (-2).  You (Wilczek) are ranked 23 out of 151.
<BlessJah> qermit: przyzywam cię
<zwierzch> aktualizuję kubuntu, zatrzymało się na "Przygotowanie do konfiguracji kdegames-card-data" 47% i nie idzie dalej, przerwę to mi system padnie
<BlessJah> Wizard: albo ty
<gjm> BlessJah: z milicji jesteś?
<Voldenet> gjm: dziwisz się, że go nikt nie lubi>
<Voldenet> BlessJah++
<gjm> zwierzch: długo?
<uh4> zwierzch: nie masz plytki porysowanej?
<gjm> uh4: od kiedy się z płyty aktualizuje?
<Wilczek> `karma Szatan
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Szatan: 1
<uh4> od dawna
<Wilczek> Ave!
<Wilczek> Szatan++
<Wilczek> `karma Szatan
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Szatan: 2
<Wilczek> :D
<gjm> uh4: chyba w twoim wymiarze
<Voldenet> ChanServ++
<Wilczek> `karma ChanServ
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: ChanServ: 1
<gjm> lulz
<Wilczek> `g Voldenet
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: xcompmgr badpicture: <http://www.bitchx.com/log/vbox-f/vbox-f-08-Jun-2010/vbox-f-08-Jun-2010-02.php>
<Wilczek> Fajna domena :D
<gjm> ChanServ na prezydenta
<gjm> Wilczek: bitchx to taki klient irc
<Wilczek> Aha
<avalan> ja bym do takiego burdlu co jest tutaj nigdy bym nie dopuścił
<avalan> choćbym sam tu miał siedzieć ;f
<BlessJah> avalan: tu już tak od rana
<zwierzch> gjm: no juz z godzine
<Voldenet> avalan: a na #ubuntu nawalają ze 100 linijek na minutę
<Voldenet> i nikt się nie skarży
<BlessJah> Voldenet: udajesz że nie wiesz o co chodzi, czy nie wiesz o co chodzi?
<Voldenet> Ja nigdy nie wiem.
<Voldenet> A o co chodzi>
<gjm> BlessJah: lepiej żeby nikt nic nie pisał, c'nie?
<gjm> wtedy nie będzie syfu
<avalan> pewnie
<gjm> wtedy nic nie będzie
<gjm> BlessJah aka Kononowicz
<Voldenet> BlessJah jest dorosły, nie czepiaj się go. On gardzi trollami i dzieciarnią jak ja.
<avalan> jeżeli chcecie się czymś dzielić to niech to nie będzie głupota ::<
<Voldenet> Moja głupota jest atomowa
<gjm> mogę się podzielić opłatkiem
<BlessJah> gjm: zasadniczo wystarczyłoby wywalić 3 osoby
<BlessJah> może cztery
 * Voldenet 
 * gjm 
 * Wizard 
<gjm> tak, Ciebie Wilczek
<BlessJah> Wizard: w takim razie pięć
<gjm> tfu
<gjm> Wizard:
<gjm> co z tym kotem?
<Voldenet> w sumie gdyby tak wywalić 92 osoby z tego kanału, to zrobiłoby się bardzo spokojnie
<Voldenet> 93*
<gjm> Voldenet++
<BlessJah> gjm: tak, Wilczek też
<Wilczek> nn52: Witaj, droga pani :>
<nn52> cześć
<Wizard> gjm, no musiał przywalić w coś głupim łbem, bo jeden kieł ma ułamany
<nn52> ale refleks
<BlessJah> Wizard: spytaj bastetmilo
<BlessJah> o ile nie idluje akurat
<gjm> Wizard: to chyba coś przyćpał, jakis koksik czy coś
<gjm> żeby tak rypnąć
<nn52> co tam?
<gjm> trollujemy, przyłączysz się?
<Voldenet> kot Wizarda ułamał ząb
<Wizard> no ale jak np. spadł z parapetu i w locie o coś jebnął?
<gjm> to masz chyba kota z downem
<Wizard> no :/
<gjm> ale w sumie co mu weterynarz zrobi? na kropelkę przyklei?
<Wizard> przecież taka pipa z niego, on się na prostej drodze kiedyś wywalił :/
<Wizard> dobra, jadę na obiad
<gjm> jedź
<AndIrc> #ubuntu-pl
<bastetmilo> Wizard: i co boli go ten ułamany ząb?
<ociowaty> hej
<unkn000w> czesc
<gjm> `g lubiszto dubstep youtube
<Przekliniak> gjm: LubiszTo! Live Music DUBSTEP by BEZ3MANKI - Long Edit - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBb-BAyWXbY>
<mefisto> malutkie pytanie do was , ktoś grał w Muonline na ubuntu?
<uh4> ja tylko w wowa
<uh4> ale widzÄe ze to to samo
<uh4> w czym pomoc?
<mefisto> mu online nie posiada instalki wiec pytanie moje, czy da się do wine wprowadzic sciezke poprostu do folderu czy jak to wyglada?
<gjm> uh4: utf-8 or die
<uh4> iso iso!
<gjm> mefisto: wine 'ścieżka', tyle
<uh4> .exe
<gjm> uh4: sriso
<gjm> no to chyba logiczne
<uh4> gjm: zalozysz sie
<gjm> nie irytuj mnie
<uh4> to nie pisz do mnie
<mefisto> jak iso jesli mówie że nie ma czegos takiego? ^^
<gjm> mefisto: te iso to nie do ciebie
<mefisto> chyba ze ;) to przepraszam
<gjm> mefisto: masz tam jakiś plik wykonywalny, nie? to termina, cd 'ścieżka do pliku wykonywalnego', wine 'cośtam.exe', tyle
<mefisto> zrozumialem juz ;) dzieki dzieki
<uh4_> łąśćźż działa?
<gjm> `utftest
<Przekliniak> utftest -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<uh4_> działa
<gjm> co za nub
<uh4> `utftest
<Przekliniak> utftest -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<uh4> i dupa
<aiteip> witam
<aiteip> jak mija niedziele?
<No_anonim> Witaj.
<No_anonim> W porządku, wieczór się zbliża. Ładna pogoda u mnie była.
<gjm> ;>
<aiteip> u mnie nie wiem jaka byla, przed godzina wstalem dopiero
<qrq> Witam :)
<gjm> nie
<qrq> HAHHAHA :D http://allegro.pl/pokemon-gold-wersja-angielska-okazja-wawa-i2073663401.html
<qrq> To jest the best :D http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Nintendo-Game-Boy-Color-Shantae-Brand-New-Sealed-Gameboy-/280810096705?pt=Video_Games_Games&hash=item4161960841
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6m65vu8> (at www.ebay.pl)
<NightWish`> są tu jakieś mądre głowy?
<NightWish`> bo nie wiem co zainstalować na netbooku który jutro dojdzie ;)
<gjm> Archa
<NightWish`> samsung n150, 1gb ram, atom n550 dwurdzeniowy z obsługą 64 bitowej architektury
<NightWish`> nie chce zmieniać dystrybucji na inną niż ubuntu
<gjm> to po co pytasz?
<NightWish`> bo nie wiem czy instalować 32 bitową czy 64?
<NightWish`> nie znam się na tym ;]
<gjm> jak 1GB ramu to 32
<NightWish`> a czemu tak jeśli moge spytać?
<blondyn> science linux
<NightWish`> ?
<blondyn> albo minta na netbook wsamrazowo albo crunchbanka przynajmniej jak sie ktoś spyta to mniejszy obciach :D
<NightWish`> czytałeś że nie chce zmienić distro?
<blondyn> ja na netbooku mam minta i jest werry ok
<gjm> NightWish`: bo 64 żre więcej RAMu?
<gjm> blondyn: super, ale on nie chce
<blondyn> jak przecie to ubuntu jest
<blondyn> mint to takie ubuntu tylko inaczej ....
<NightWish`> ona*
<gjm> NightWish`: już wiesz?
<blondyn> i ąłdniej wygląda niż ubuntu
<blondyn> ładniej*
<blondyn> :D
<robert-km> blondyn: a ubuntu to taki debian, tylko inaczej? :P
<gjm> blondyn: super, można mieć Ubuntu które nie wygląda jak Ubuntu
<blondyn> można ale liczy sie to co jest na początku bo od tego wiele zależy :>
<gjm> on mnie będzie uczył?
<gjm> synu, lekcje odrobiłeś?
<NightWish`> to jakaś wspólna wersja
<NightWish`> na forum ubuntowym rzekli mi o lubuntu 32 bitowym?
<blondyn> spokojnie poradzi sobie z xfce
<gjm> ja zalecam 32 bity
<gjm> a czy (l,x,k,u)buntu to twój wybór
<NightWish`> no to wezmę 32 bity
<NightWish`> a co według ciebie będzie najsprawniej chodzilo?
<blondyn> wg mnie xfce
<gjm> lxde też spoko
<gjm> ale z unity będzie cięzko
<blondyn> xfce najbezpieczniejsze i optymalne wg mnie ...
<gjm> najbezpieczniejsze?
<gjm> ja o czymś nie wiem?
<gjm> PaX'a wkompilowali?
<qrq> :D
<qrq> DOS'a :D
<gjm> blondyn: jak nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz to lepiej nie pisz
<ntat> Jeszcze tylko XFCE przypomina dobre, stare czasy:)
<gjm> e tam
<gjm> co kto lubi
<ntat> no i jeszcze konsola :D
<blondyn> gjm: mam swoje zdanie i swoje doświadczenia w czym masz problem ?
<NightWish`> hmmmm
<gjm> blondyn: no to na czym opierasz swoją tezę?
<ntat> W tylko konsola nie uległa wizualnej zmianie od lat:]
<ntat> *W sumie
<NightWish`> czy każde xfce ma pasek u góry i na dole jak w starym gnomie?
<NightWish`> http://www.xubuntu.cz/files/images/nahled_plocha_lucid.png jak tu?
<blondyn> NightWish`: możesz dowolnie to zmienić i łatwo
<ntat> NightWish`, jak chcesz. Moje XFCE ma pasek u góry i z lewej strony
<NightWish`> bo jednak na netku 10 calowym wolałabym sie ograniczyć do 1 paska ;)
<NightWish`> to czym właściwie różnią się te dwie powłoki?
<blondyn> NightWish`: polecam skróty klawiszowe do otwierania i nawigacji :)
<NightWish`> blondyn: hmmmm?
<NightWish`> bo nie wiem do konca o czym mowisz i o ktorym srodowisku?
<gjm> on sam nie wie o czym mówi
<NightWish`> ja bede potrzebowala tylko uruchomic przegladarke, ewentualnie OO Writera albo jakiegoś smplayera ;)
<NightWish`> do reszty i głównej pracy mam moje kochane Vostro
<NightWish`> gjm: to co byś polecił zrobić?
<blondyn> nie będe walczył z gjm o twoja dusze :D
<gjm> NightWish`: a może by tak Ubu 10.10 jak jesteś przyzwyczajona do Gnome?
<gjm> powinno znośnie chodzić
<NightWish`> gjm: bardziej sie sklaniam ku nowszym wydaniom
<NightWish`> dlatego wezme 32 bity jak radzicie
<NightWish`> ale nie wiem jakie srodowisko
<NightWish`> i czy sciagac lubuntu, xubuntu czy ubuntu i doinstalowywac srodowiska
<gjm> na Unity to za słaby konfig, KDE pewnie też
<gjm> więc lubuntu lub xubuntu
<NightWish`> gjm: a wiesz ktore bardziej intuicyjne? ;)
<Anonimm9> Jeżeli ktoś poradzi sobie z konfiguracją debiana, to być może te distro? Nie rozumiem, sceptyzmu co do architektury x64 ;)
<gjm> ja bym się skłaniał ku lubuntu, bo korzystałem z openboxa, a o xfce nie mogę za dużo powiedzieć
<NightWish`> openbox?
<gjm> ano
<NightWish`> co to? ;)
<gjm> menadżer okien
<gjm> zamiennik metacity np
<gjm> Anonimm9: to tylko 1GB ramu
<NightWish`> gjm: mi zalezy na tym, żeby to chodziło intuicyjnie, i żeby można było ewentualnie modyfikować wygląd czy kolorystykę
<NightWish`> tak, jestem kobietą :(
<NightWish`> i na dodatek blondynką
<blondyn> lol
<blondyn> i kogo ty sie słuchasz...
<Anonimm9> A to nic nie znaczy, że jesteś blondynką ;)
<Anonimm9> Znaczy, być może napiszę na pw. ;)
<gjm> NightWish`: w Openboxie się głównie korzysta z skrótów klawiszowych, więc imo xfce
<Anonimm9> Żart ;)
<NightWish`> Anonimm9: poleglam dawno temu na instalacji debiana gdy odmowil jakiejkolwiek wspolpracy z kartą graficzną
<NightWish`> gjm nie lubię skrótów klawiszowych
<gjm> no właśnie
<NightWish`> poza standardowymi ctrl c ctrl v etc
<gjm> dlatego bierz xfce
<NightWish`> Anonimm9: spoko
<NightWish`> jak mi dobierzesz dobre środowisko to wal na priva :)
<gjm> NightWish`: ja dobrałem ;)
<blondyn> heh
<gjm> imo powinno być git
<gjm> z resztą masz LiveCD, możesz zobaczyć co i jak
<NightWish`> gjm: xfce tez takie lekkie jak lxde?
<NightWish`> w sensie nie obciazajce słabeusza?
<gjm> podobnie
<blondyn> NightWish`: nie musisz wierzyć na słowo zwyczajnie sobie obejrzyj filmiki i wybierz ...
<NightWish`> tylko wiesz moze jak działają paski?
<gjm> nie wiem, nigdy na poważnie nie korzystalem z xfce
<NightWish`> chodzi mi o to czy windowsowo jak na 1 można zmieścić wszystko?
<gjm> a tam nie jest przypadkiem gnome-panel?
<ntat> xfce-panel się nazywa
<robert-km> NighWish`: tam jest xfce panel i mozna wszystko zmiescic na jednym
<robert-km> NighWish`: i to nawet lepiej niz w gnomie imo
<ntat> i można wszystko zmieścić, jeśli oczywiście się zmieści:)
<robert-km> NighWish`: mozna zmieniac rozmiar niektorych przyciskow w ramach panelu, rozszerzac panele itd
<robert-km> NighWish`: calkiem niezle spisuja sie z boku ekranu, wiec pasuje na netbooki z panoramicznymi matrycami
<NightWish`> robert-km: ntat gladam wlasnie to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nO9ETA2bJYo
<blondyn> ja z nia nie gadam :P
<pixelenter> część
<blondyn> pixelenter: część ci
<Morfeusz> Połowa
<gjm> szczęść
<ntat> http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&q=xfce+panel&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1456l4119l0l4421l10l8l0l2l2l0l491l1929l0.4.0.1.2l8l0&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbm=vid&source=og&sa=N&tab=wv&ei=toMlT-LDC4_BtAajzYn0Bw&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=2c7da0ddef039895&biw=1280&bih=688
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6d8v> (at www.google.pl)
<pixelenter> szczęść Boguś
<jNovice> cześć mam problem z 11.10 na laptopie, dostaje błąd przed startem gruba error: invalid arch independent elf magic
<jNovice> próbuje tego http://askubuntu.com/questions/72003/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-11-10-install-on-macbook-pro-5
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7key9qv> (at askubuntu.com)
<jNovice> ale przy próbie gru-install dostaje mnt doesn't look like efi partition
<gjm> jNovice: znaczy masz MacBook'a?
<gjm> tam EFI jest chyba
<jNovice> nie, ale takie coś zlalazłem też tutaj http://askubuntu.com/questions/37692/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-natty-install-on-ssd
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c8tw2gt> (at askubuntu.com)
<jNovice> mam lenovo ideapad z570
<gjm> jaki rozmiar ma dysk?
<NightWish`> ntat: a jesli sciagne lubuntu lub xubuntu skompilowane to bede do tego mogla doinstalowac inne środowisko bezproblemowo?
<gjm> NightWish`: oczywiście
<NightWish`> chodzi mi o to zeby nad netbookiem nie siedzieć tygodnia i nie kombinować ciągle
<ntat> NightWish`, tak, będziesz mogła tak zrobić. Ja też mam na netbooku XFCE
<Vorbis^> ja na netbooku mam minta :D z gnome 3
<blondyn> Vorbis^: nie narażaj się
<ntat> O wiele łatwiej było mi dostosować do swoich potrzeb wygląd xfce niż gnome 3 czy Unity
<ntat> Jak ściągniesz Xubuntu to już będziesz miała xfce zainstalowanego
<jNovice> gjm czyli nie masz pomysłu?
<gjm> jNovice: masz tam macos'a jeszcze?
<jNovice> gjm macosa? nie maca, mam lenovo
<gjm> jNovice: znaczy system
<gjm> na tym dysku
<gjm> jaki system plików?
<jNovice> gjm mam windows 7 i ubuntu
<jNovice> sda1 sda2 to ntfs, tam stoi windows
<jNovice> na sda5 mam /
<jNovice> na sda6 mam /home
<gjm> grub 1?
<jNovice> gjm nie wiem,co tam siedzi, miałem zianstalowany 10.04, ale nie działała parę rzeczy wiec na tych samych partycjach zrobiłem świeżą instalacje 11.10
<gjm> grub-update co Ci wywala?
<jNovice> command not found
<jNovice> gjm zerknij na to prosze http://connect-utb.com/index.php/45-news/linux-news/581-grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-error-fix
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/73gx9bu> (at connect-utb.com)
<jNovice> gjm co to będzie "root mount point " ?
<gjm> jNovice: bootowalna partycja
<jNovice> czyli tam gdzie siedzi linuxowe "/" ?
<Wizard> niedobry wieczór
<gjm> jNovice: tak
<gjm> Wizard: jak kot?
<Wizard> żyje
<Wizard> wiesz, on to musiał chyba sobie dawno zrobić, bo żyje z tym normalnie
<ntat> Znacie, jakiś program, który w konsoli wyświetli aktualną temperaturę w wybranym mieście?
<Wizard> ntat, nie znamy
<m477> nie ma to jak wstac o 19 :-)
<NightWish`> ntat: ja mam starą dobrą pogodynkę
<NightWish`> troche skrypt przerobilam konkretnie pod toruń i chodzi mi to ładnie w conky
<ntat> Jaką pogodynkę? Tak się program nazywa?
<qrq> NightWish Pogodynka jest taka dobra że pokazywała wczoraj aktualną temperaturę w Bielsku na -22
<qrq> A było -10 :D
<NightWish`> mi pokazuje -7
<NightWish`> a powiem ci ile mam realnie
<qrq> newmeteo ma lepsze prognozy wg mnie
<NightWish`> a jest -9
<Wizard> работает?
<Wizard> `utftest
<Przekliniak> utftest -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Wizard> да, всё в порядке ;)
<qrq> Take a look on this http://www.ebay.pl/itm/Nintendo-Game-Boy-Color-Shantae-Brand-New-Sealed-Gameboy-/280810096705?pt=Video_Games_Games&hash=item4161960841
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6m65vu8> (at www.ebay.pl)
<m477> co za ...
<ntat> Mam jakiś raport pogodowy, jako aplet dla xfce ale nie ma Leszna, jest Poznan tylko...
<dr-house> powitać
<jNovice> gjm jestem chyba krok dalej, tzn już nie mam błędu z tym efi coś tam, ale nie mam też normanego gruba
<jNovice> zamias tego dostaje jakiś opis i grub>
<jNovice> czyli jakiś wiersz poleceń gruba, pytanie co dalej :P
<dr-house> a wiecie może jak przywrócić do życia karte microsd?
<Szatan> bry
<gjm> jNovice: zrąbałeś wpisy
<dr-house> bo przez przypadek jej nie odmontowałem na andku i mi teraz jej nie wykrywa
<Szatan> su
<dr-house> nawet na andku
<qrq> dr-house Badałem kiedyś temat
<gjm> jNovice: zrób chroot'a i update-grub
<jNovice> jak mogłem zrabać skoro przedtem w ogóle się grub nie odpalał ?
<Szatan> dr-house: eh, reboot i po sprawie
<gjm> jNovice: dobra, zrób update-grub
<dr-house> właśnie o to chodzi że nawet na mincie mi jej nie wykrywa
<dr-house> na andku też
<dr-house> a miałem tam pare ważnych danych
<Szatan> dr-house: a fdisk -l i dmesg widzi?
<dr-house> niet
<dr-house> tzn dmesg wywala błędy
<jNovice> gjm z live cd zadziała ?
<dr-house> a fdisk widzi tylko dysk
<qrq> dr-house Na wszystich telefonach pisało że jest zahasłowana , i przy wymuszonym formatowaniu na programatorze ów formatowanie wieszało się :D
<gjm> jNovice: odpalasz system z LiveCD, a jak zrobić chroot'a to sprawdź se w google
<gjm> albo i z tym Ci pomogę
<Szatan> eh, prawdopodobnie spalona µsd
<gjm> `g how to chroot
<Przekliniak> gjm: A How To on Creating a chroot Environment: <http://slackworld.berlios.de/2007/chroot_howto.html>
<dr-house> qrq: no ale czyżby andek na tę karte hasło dawał?
<gjm> Szatan: cześć lamusie
<dr-house> qrq: andek == android
<qrq> dr-house Błąd przy formatowaniu
<dr-house> ale ja jej nie formatowałem
<Szatan> gjm: cześć pedofilu
<dr-house> tylko przez przypadek wyjąłem z andka bez odmontowywania
<Szatan> dr-house: daj z roota oczywiście z wsadzoną kartą ls -al /dev/sd*
<dr-house> Szatan: na andku?
<Szatan> dr-house: na linuxie
<dr-house> no czyli na andku:p
<m477> kwantowy bóg stwarzający w każdej chwili świat na nowo
<dr-house> Szatan: widzi tylko dysk
<blondyn> m477: hej masz może jakieś fajne fotki z elektronowego ?
<dr-house> tzn /dev/sda
<dr-house> Szatan: a dev/sda to dysk
<m477> blondyn: :D majkroskopu?
<blondyn> tak
<m477> a skad mam miec
<blondyn> potrzebuje coś na tapete
<m477> google :x
<dr-house> Szatan: a dmesg widzi to http://wklej.org/id/678235/
<blondyn> m477: nie wiem może przez przypadek w końcu jesteś naukowcem lol
<gjm> Boże, widzisz i nie grzmisz?
<m477> nie grzmię
<gjm> nie Ty żydowski bogu
<gjm> zwracam się do Latającego Potwora Spaghetti
<m477> zydzi nie maja boga
<Wizard> nie, skąd
<m477> co skąd
<Wizard> no skąd mają mieć
<m477> nie maja bo sprzedali go
<gjm> Wiedzialem żeby nie brać
<m477> tak piszą stare podania
<gjm> ale tak mówił "weź go, weź, tanio"
<m477> sprzedaj na allegro
<gjm> "dorzucę urne z prochami dziadka"
<NightWish`> jak sciagne obraz np lubuntu to moge za pomoca ubuntowego kreatora zrobic usb z instalatorem?
<m477> 'bog-sprzedam tanio'
<gjm> "i mydło, tzn. babcię"
<gjm> NightWish`: unetbootin
<m477> rodzina w komplecie, co?
<NightWish`> gjm: ?
<jNovice> gjm zrobiłem, wygenerowało ale i tak dalej po starcie mam wiersz poleceń grub>
<Wizard> NightWish`, możesz
<gjm> m477: ale materaca z włosów ziostry nie wziąłem
<Wizard> NightWish`, ten kreatorek z ubuntu jest lepszy niż unetbootin
<gjm> Wizard: mi nigdy nie banglał ;o
<m477> gjm: to akurat bylem ja
<Wizard> gjm, bo on płyt z archem nie przerabia ;)
<NightWish`> Wizard: dzieki, chcialam sie upewnic ze nagra obraz lubuntu tak samo jak ubuntu ;)
<Wizard> tylko ubuntkowe
<Wizard> NightWish`, one się niczym nie różnią
<NightWish`> ? :D
<Wizard> no pliki się wszystkie tak samo nazywają
<NightWish`> oki :)
<m477> kot mi roznosi syfilis po mieszkaniu
<gjm> Wizard: to świnia
<Wizard> więc dla ubuntkowego kreatora nie ma to znaczenia
<Wizard> w razie czego, unetbootin zadziałał nawet ze slackware :D
<Wizard> nie rozumiem tylko czemu ktoś by chciał lxde używać
<gjm> NightWish`: właśnie, czemu lubuntu? mialaś wziąć xubuntu?
<gjm> bez ostatniego '?'
<Wizard> ja też bym wziął xubuntu
<NightWish`> Wizard: doinstaluje xfce i sobie porownam
<NightWish`> dobrze?
<Wizard> nie, niedobrze!
<NightWish`> :P
<Wizard> ja tylko ostrzegam :D
<NightWish`> chodzi o to ze xfce ma 2 paski :<
<Wizard> moje ma jeden
<NightWish`> a jak to uczyniłeś?
<NightWish`> i jak to wygląda? :P
<gjm> pewnie PPM -> usuń czy jakoś tak ;d
<Wizard> zaraz ci zrobię zrzut
<NightWish`> :D
<NightWish`> Wizard: thx
<NightWish`> gjm: ale chodzi tez zeby nie wywalilo z paskiem polowy funkcjonalnosci
<gjm> dobrze że ja nie mam takich problemów
<NightWish`> gjm: zeby g-shell byl lzejszy to bym sie nie zastanawiala
<Wizard> NightWish`, ja mam pasek odpicowany
<NightWish`> Wizard: poka screena
<Wizard> no już wrzucam
<NightWish`> najwyzej bede Cie maltretowac w poniedzialek i wtorek ;)
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/Ttm/linki/
<Wizard> NightWish`, spoko, tylko w poniedziałek i wtorek będę u klienta w biurze, więc mogę nie mieć wjazdu na irc, jak coś, to łap mnie wieczorem
<NightWish`> piękna tapeta ;)
<Wizard> dzięki
<Szatan> Wizard: na RHELu jest XMMS w repo?
<Wizard> nie wiem, chyba nie
<Wizard> to nei jest rhel
<NightWish`> Wizard: a ze tak spytam, jest mozliwosc zmiany tematu? ;)
<Wizard> oczywiście
<NightWish`> ok, to w pon potestuje oba środowiska bo inaczej i tak sie nie da zdecydowac
<LeWiAtAn> powitac
<Wizard> oczywiście
<Wizard> cześć LeWiAtAn
<LeWiAtAn> ja wlasnie zainstalowalem corce qimo linux  i musze wam powiedziec ze jestem zaj... zaskoczony
<LeWiAtAn> jo Wizard
<Vorbis^> Wizard: a używałeś gnome 3?
<Wizard> Vorbis^, mnóstwo czasu
<Wizard> jest bardzo fajne
<Vorbis^> a xfce dłużej trzymie na baterii?
<Wizard> nie zauważyłem różnicy
<LeWiAtAn> niewiem co wy widzicie w tym gnome
<Wizard> po prostu w tej dystrybucji, co teraz mam nie ma w ogóle gnome
<LeWiAtAn> ja zawsze wolalem xfce
<Wizard> wróciłem do korzeni :(
<Wizard> ja mam różnie
<Wizard> teraz lubię xfce znów
<Vorbis^> ja używam aktualnie cinnamona na mincie
<Wizard> ale pokochałem je od pierwszego kliknięcia
<Wizard> nie wiem co to cinnamon
<Wizard> i nie wiem co to mint ;)
<Vorbis^> mintowy wynalazek
<LeWiAtAn> wlasnie Vorbis^ uswiadom mnie tez troche
<Wizard> tw. sysek, spójrzcie na zrzut ekranu, który wlepiłem: http://wstaw.org/w/Ttm/linki/
<Wizard> за родину!
<Vorbis^> http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/
<NightWish`> Wizard: a nie ma mowy zeby sprawnie i dziarsko gnome-shell dzialal? :<
<NightWish`> na netku
<Vorbis^> a nie działa?
<Wizard> a nie działa?
<LeWiAtAn> niby fajne
<NightWish`> no wszyscy mi odradzaja ze wzgledu na to ze bedzie przymulal?
<Wizard> u mnie latał, jak młoda dziwka
<NightWish`> z 1gb ramu?
<Wizard> lol, ja tu mam atoma na peepc
<Wizard> z 2
<LeWiAtAn> a ogulnie jaki masz sprzetr
<Wizard> ogólnie to polecam słownik ;)
<NightWish`> a z 1gb i 1gb swapem? :D
<Wizard> NightWish`, z firefoksem i evolution otwartymi zżerało mi jakieś 300-400MB
<Wizard> gnome3 nie je jakoś specjalnie ramu
<NightWish`> no wlasnie widze
<NightWish`> chociaz
<Vorbis^> mi ten cynamon zjada 275MB
<LeWiAtAn> malo
<NightWish`> teraz opera gnome shell i kadu i reszta pierdolek zzera mi 0.98 ramu
<Vorbis^> a to fork gnoma 3
<NightWish`> ale tu mam 6gb
<Szatan> NightWish`: Ewo nie bulwersuj się
<NightWish`> Szatanie, nie bulwersuje sie
<Wizard> Ewo?
<LeWiAtAn> same diably tutaj
<NightWish`> Wizard: podobno ;p
<Vorbis^> 1GB to znowu nie jest tak mało
<Wizard> aaa, w sensie wołacz od Ewa :D
<Vorbis^> na netbooku
<Wizard> no nie jest
<NightWish`> ja sie zaraz poplacze
<Wizard> NightWish`, czemu?
<NightWish`> to szukam zastepstwa dla gnome-shella
<Wizard> rób xfce, nie będziesz żałować
<NightWish`> a Wy mi mowicie "nie, nie bedzie problemu z g-s" :D
<Vorbis^> może MATE?
<Vorbis^> :P
 * Wizard załamuje ręce
<Szatan> LXDE!
<NightWish`> Wizard: ja tez
<Wizard> NightWish`, co dowodzi, że jesteś kobietą, od 30 minut nie umiesz się zdecydować
<Wizard> a kobieta powinna mieć gust
<Wizard> więc zainstaluj se wszystko i popróbuj ;P
<NightWish`> kobieta ma gust
<NightWish`> uwielbiam mojego gnome'a ze wszystkimi dodatkami
<NightWish`> i gdyby mi powiedziano "nie, nie bedzie mulil"
<NightWish`> [gnome-shell]
<NightWish`> to juz bym wiedziala co robic
<Vorbis^> bedzie chodzić jak wszystko na netbooku
<gjm> Wizard: pół godziny? od pół godziny Ty jesteś
<NightWish`> no ale to moja wina?
<Vorbis^> nie spodziewaj sie wydajności jak na core i9 :P
<sysek> Wizard: piękna tapeta towarzyszu, Towarzysz Stalin byłby dumny
<NightWish`> mi tylko chodzilo od samego poczatku zeby sie dowiedziec czy gnome shell bedzie zamulal, a jesli tak to co innego wybrac
<Szatan> NightWish`: w netbooku masz DDR3?
<NightWish`> pytaj sie mnie a ja Ciebie
<Vorbis^> może jaki masz model?
<Vorbis^> netbooka
<NightWish`> Samsung N150-JP04PL
<NightWish`> z n550 atomem
<Vorbis^> ale jak atom na pokładzie to na 99% DDR2
<Vorbis^> o ddr3
<NightWish`> ?
<Vorbis^> psikus
<gjm> a to ci
<drathir> NightWish`: unity be uciekaj od tego...
<NightWish`> drathir: skad pomysl ze chce unity?
<NightWish`> boze...
<nythrow> drathir: Dlaczego be?
<drathir> NightWish`: to ponizej 11.04 z tym wydaniem ewentualnie
<Vorbis^> ech a mój atom ma 1 jajco i bez 64 bitów...
<drathir> nythrow: strasznie to do niczego nieprzydatne
<nythrow> drathir: Nie wiem; chwilę użyszkodnikowałem - stwierdzilem, że szkoda mego czasu.
<NightWish`> drathir: ale ja NIE chce unity, chcialam sie tylko dowiedziec jaka architektura i czy gnome-shell podola. jak nie, to juz wiem co robic
<Voldenet> na słabym kompie xfce to dobre zastępstwo gnome'a
<Voldenet> wszystko poniżej xfce zaczyna być bardzo nietypowe w użytkowaniu
<Voldenet> albo wymaga masy konfigurowania
 * gjm lubi konfigurować
<nythrow> Voldenet: Pieprzysz. XMonad, awesome.
<Voldenet> no tak
<Voldenet> bo xmonad to jest bardzo do gnome'a podobny
<Voldenet> strasznie
<gjm> no kurdę
<gjm> TinyWM
<Vorbis^> bez przesady :o
<nythrow> Voldenet: Nie. LXDE też nie. Wszystko co powiedziałem zaprzecza jedynie, że "wszystko poniżej xfce zaczyna być bardzo nietypowe w użytkowaniu".
<Vorbis^> to nie jest toster żeby takie wynalazki tam instalować
<Vorbis^> NightWish`:  u mnie GS dało by sie używać a mój atom jest ze 4x wolniejszy od twojego
<NightWish`> Vorbis^: czyli sugerujesz ze nie bedzie mulil?
<Vorbis^> GMA to nie jest rakieta więc możliwe że animacje nie będą do końca płynne
<Vorbis^> ale raczej bedzie szłać
<nythrow> Vorbis^: ++
<Vorbis^> jak wydajność nie bedzie wystarczająca to będzie sie myśleć dalej
<NightWish`> mhm
<Anonimm9> rm -rf? :)
<Anonimm9> Nie, no jeżeli nie będzie należycie działać. To pozostae tylko powłoka :)
<nythrow> Anonimm9: sudo rm -rf /
<nythrow> ;-)
<Anonimm9> *pozostaje
<Wizard> ja mam gma
<Wizard> i działa
<m477> bc?
<Anonimm9> "Cyberprzestępcy wykorzystują błąd w obsłudze plików MIDI. Do  przeprowadzenia ataku, oprócz odpowiednio spreparowanego pliki MIDI,  używają pliku HTML osadzającego kontrolkę Windows Media Playera oraz  plik JavaScript." Ciężkie czasy dla MS nastały.
<Wizard> bc?
<Wizard> Anonimm9, rotflmao!
<paulEU> siema
<Wizard> cześć paulEU
<paulEU> jest tu ktoś obeznany z lenovo serii T?
<paulEU> chodzi o to jak bezpieczne jest hasło na hdd z poziomu biosu
<paulEU> to jest do złamania>
<paulEU> ?
<Szatan> paulEU: na Bruteforce ;p
<m477> i recznie klepac?
<Szatan> słownikiem
<m477> moze zeszytem
<m477> bardziej poreczny
<Wizard> myślę, że tam jest jakieś banalne szyfrowanie i w necie jest 100 programów, które to łamią
<paulEU> myślisz? Zapytam gógla
<Anonimm9> http://computersun.pl/bios/artykuly/zlamac-haslo-bios-u_102.html
<Anonimm9> Pierwsyz lepszy link
<Anonimm9> Dobrej Nocy
<paulEU> heh, tylko to jest hasło dla hdd, to nie wiem czy takie teksty mają sens
<Wizard> pytałeś jak bezpieczne jest
<Wizard> więc nie odwracaj kota ogonem!
<paulEU> no ale czy szyfrowanie biosu == szyfrowanie hdd ?
<Wizard> nie
<foreste_> czesc
<Wizard> foreste_, wyjdź :]
<foreste_> e czemu ?
<nythrow> paulEU: W czym problem?
<Wizard> a, nic, takie przywitanie
<paulEU> nythrow: pytam, czy hasło na hdd z poziomu biosu jest bezpieczne
<Wizard> nie jest
<paulEU> to mówisz że lepszym rozwiązaniem jest coś jak truecrypt?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> luks
<Dreadlish> dm-crypt
<Dreadlish> i truecrypt
<Damn3d> <Anonimm9> http://computersun.pl/bios/artykuly/zlamac-haslo-bios-u_102.html
<Damn3d> w tym artykule
<Damn3d> przy co trzecim zdaniu są trzy kropki na koncu
<Wizard> kuźwa, każda płyta główna ma zworkę "cmos reset"
<Dreadlish> pomijając laptopowe
<Wizard> a, fakt
<Wizard> nie każda :D
<gjm> ale każda ma baterię
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ale w niektórych nawet jak wyjmiesz baterie to i tak jest hasłord
<Dreadlish> patrz -> asusy
<gjm> a w lapkach da się wyjąć kość z biosem?
<paulEU> ale czy nie rozumiecie że tu nie chodzi o hasło biosowe
<paulEU> tylko chodzi o hasło na hdd
<gjm> paulEU: które ustawiasz w biosie
<foreste_> po grzyba ubuntu laduje libcrypt ?
<paulEU> gjm: ale przyznasz hasło nie jest trzymane w biosie
<Dreadlish> foreste_: "bo lubi"
<foreste_> jak to wywalic ?
<foreste_> a i czemu w 10.10 jest gdm2 ?
<Wizard> a czemu nie?!
<foreste_> ktory jest okrojony w konfiguracji i brzytki ;d
<Wizard> i kto normalny instaluje 10.10?!
<paulEU> ciekawe: https://grepular.com/Protecting_a_Laptop_from_Simple_and_Sophisticated_Attacks
<gjm> foreste_: "brzydki"
<BlessJah> Wizard: to jest jeszcze wspierane?
<BlessJah> 10.04 był LTS
<foreste_> ja wole 10. 10
<Wizard> dalej jest
<Wizard> 10.10 był wspierany przez rok, iirc
<foreste_> nowe jest do bani
<foreste_> teraz pyt
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie półtorej?
<foreste_> jak koniec sparcia to nadal  serwery repo sa aktywne ?
<Wizard> BlessJah, półtora, jeśli już
<Wizard> rok nie jest rodzaju żeńskiego
<BlessJah> Wizard: tak, tak, zamiast wypowiedzieć się na temat i merytorycznie wytykasz mi błędy
<BlessJah> :]
<Wizard> jak zwykle, na tym chyba torolololo polega, nie?
<regedarek> hej jak na irc ustawic jakis status
<gjm> loool
<BlessJah> regedarek: nie ma tutaj statusów
<BlessJah> regedarek: możesz jedynie dać /away
<regedarek> zeby zamiast wiadomosci by cos takiego regedarek juz umie pisac statusy :)
<foreste_> statusy sa na irc gameforge np
<gjm> regedarek: coś takiego?
 * gjm lubi placki
<regedarek> o dokładnie
<gjm> regedarek: /me
<regedarek> a jak wrócić z /away
<gjm> wklepać samo /away
<foreste_> a moze status jak  wejdzie
<regedarek> ok
<gjm> tylko nie przesadzaj z tym
<foreste_> takie cos widzialem na irc gameforge ogame metin etc ;x
<drathir> Wizard: nie nerwuj sie...
<Wizard> huh?
<Wizard> nie denerwuję się
<Wizard> znaczy denerwuję, ale prywatnymi rzeczami
<Szatan> extends world { ?
<Wizard> powiedzmy :/
<Wizard> muszę wstać o 4 jutro
<Szatan> Wizard: to idź teraz spać
<gjm> Wizard: nie opłaca się kłaść ;d
<Wizard> ta, a potem będę zdychał w pkp
<Wizard> a potem w samolocie :[
<czitak> siemano
<Wizard> bo oczywiście wszystkie loty sa tylko z pieprzonej stolicy
<gjm> Wizard: wpadnij na piwo
<gjm> czitak: pisze się "Dobry Wieczór"
<drathir> Wizard: nerwuj to tak zartobliwie mialo byc... Ale jesli tak nie ciekawie bo o 4 to najlepiej teraz sie wybieraj bedziesz bardziej wyspany i latwiej bedzie Ci wstac... I nie nakrecaj sie myslac co bedziesz robil...
<drathir> ale w sumie ciekawe jak sie krajowe loty maja w polsce czy to choc troche popularne i oplacalne
<Wizard> hmm, no w sumie do Warszawy pociągiem stąd taniej
<Wizard> za samolot by mi firma nie oddała
<m477> pieprzonej?
<Wizard> no pieprzonej
<Wizard> jakbym chciał cokolwiek mieć wspólnego z tym miastem, to bym się tam przeprowadził
<Wizard> ale się *nie* przeprowadzę, bo tam się nie da jeździć
<Wizard> człowieka za trzyliterowe tablice żywcem chcą zeżreć
<Wizard> a gdzie indziej ludzie są w stanie zrozumieć, że może ktoś faktycznie pomylił drogę, czy coś
<Voldenet> problem większy jest taki, że Warszawa z bliska to w sumie brzydkie miasto
<Voldenet> dodatkowo ta ilość turystów
<Voldenet> i wieśniaków zjeżdżających się z całej polski
<Voldenet> chociaż może to tylko tak wygląda z perspektywy turysty
<paulEU> lol
<paulEU> co za maruda haha
<paulEU> ciesz sie że nie mieszkasz na Ukrainie albo Białorusi
<Wizard> Voldenet, jebie mnie to ;)
<Voldenet> Wizard: znam to uczucie
<Voldenet> :D
<gjm> ten większej podłogi nie miał?
<Wizard> Voldenet, wieś jest w głowie, nie w dowodzie
<gjm> Wizard: o, i tu masz rację
<gjm> znam wielu "Warszawiaków" którzy zachowują się jak buraki
<Wizard> ja też
<Wizard> i znam wielu ludzi "ze wsi", którzy po prostu tam mieszkali
<Wizard> znaczy na wsi, nie w Warszawie
<Wizard> :)
<gjm> no ale co zrobisz
<Wizard> nic
<Wizard> i nawet nie zamierzam
<gjm> a gdzie lecisz?
<Wizard> co lepsze, miałem się zameldować tu, w "wielkim mieście", ale nie, nie będę tego robił
<Wizard> do Francy
<Wizard> jeszcze z przesiadką :/
<Wizard> a ja w samolocie spawam :/
<gjm> co spawasz? ;d
<Wizard> papierowe toebki, głównie :)
<gjm> znaczy haftujesz ;D
<Wizard> wzory Łowickie, kur*a
<Wizard> :/
<foreste_> xd
<wojtek> cześć
<Wizard> cześć wojtek
<wojtek> wiecie może jak połączyć się z banshee do upnp?
<wojtek> serwer to mediatomb
<Wizard> nie, do upnp używamy minidlna
<Wizard> *tylko* jako nadawanie
<Wizard> a jako protokół dystrybucji mediów (wszelakich) - używamy nfs
<wojtek> Wizard: używamy, czyli kto? :)
<gjm> oni
<wojtek> mam mediatomb na opensuse
<wojtek> i chciałbym się połączyć z nim z ubu
<Wizard> #opensuse :>
<sysek> :(
<gjm> hłehłe
<wojtek> ale serwer działa i mogę wejść na interfejs www z ubu
<Wizard> wojtek, tak na prawdę, to nie wiem
<sysek> o
<sysek> płyta christiny perri za 45zł
<sysek> tanio
<Wizard> jeśli nie ma żadnego fw po drodze, to powinno działać
 * gjm Słucha: Chromeo - Night By Night (Skream Remix)
 * Szatan is watching: BBC HD
 * Dreadlish słucha: Dubska - Raj
<blondyn> :D
<gjm> D:
 * m477 robi to co zwykle
<Wizard> :Ð
<Dreadlish> czyli chleje
<Dreadlish> albo śpi
<m477> bc?
<gjm> nie, to pewnie śpi
<Wizard> bc?
<Dreadlish> bc?
* Wizard changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu || Zarejestruj się do Nickserv, mamy problem ze spamerami || Ubuntu 11.10 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org || b
<Wizard> o w mordę, za długie
<m477> fail
* Wizard changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu || Zarejestruj się do Nickserv, mamy problem ze spamerami || Ubuntu 11.10 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<Dreadlish> zamiast polski język daj j.polski ;d
<m477> wyrzuc spacje
<blondyn> kurcze czemu nie ma mapy najbliższych układów gwiazdowych?
<gjm> wywal " Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu"
<m477> blondyn: po co
<m477> i tak umrzesz
* Wizard changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał, itd. || Zarejestruj się do Nickserv, mamy problem ze spamerami || Ubuntu 11.10 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org || bc?
<blondyn> m477: ale 2012 jest anunaki przylecą to co powiem ze gdzie chce lecieć ? :D
<Dreadlish> Wizard: zawsze mozesz wywalić to o nickservie
<Dreadlish> bo i tak who cares?
<ntat> Najbliższa gwiazda jest ponad 4 Ly stąd, więc jak już opanujemy poruszanie się z szybkością światła, to kurs Ziemia - planeta układu Alfa Centauri zajmie ponad 4 lata:D
<Dreadlish> ehhno
<gjm> ta, i możesz se tam co najwyżej grilla zrobić
<BlessJah> Wizard: bc? ten kalkulator?
<Dreadlish> bc?
<gjm> bc?
<Wizard> bc?
<Trojanin> bc?
<ntat> bc?
<blondyn> a ja słucham tego: http://tinyurl.com/2vc2nh :D
<Dreadlish> blondyn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHy7DGLTt8g
<Dreadlish> całego posłuchaj
<blondyn> Dreadlish: dobre :D
<blondyn> *debre
<Wizard> плохое
<ntat> Słyszeliście, że jeden z przyszłych kandydatów na prezydenta USA obiecuje, że jak wygra wybory, to do końca 2020 roku Amerykanie wybudują bazę na Księżycu;)
<ntat> ... bazę do przyszłych lotów na Marsa
<Wizard> ntat, co nas to obchodzi?
<Trojanin> średnio to widzę ;D
<Wizard> los byłych brytujskich kolonii mamy w dupie
<gjm> obiecanki cacanki
<Wizard> dobranoc
<gjm> trzymaj się
<Trojanin> branoc.
<blondyn> debranoc*
<blondyn> może jeszcze wbije flage usa w dno i zajmie cały ocean ? :D
<ntat> a jak to się powiedzie, to księżyc miałby stać się kolejnym stanem USA
<Voldenet> księżyc stanem usa?! :o
<gjm> jego by mogli na księżyc wysłać
<Voldenet> 'z księżyca spadłeś' nabierze nowego znaczenia
<ntat> mają czym wkurzać rusków
<blondyn> Rosjanie myślą przyszłościowo chcą zająść phobosa niestety ostatnio spudłowali i nie dość złego wszycy o tym wiedzieli wiec nie dało sie sfabrykować filmów z sukcesem :D
<gjm> tak
<gjm> i żyli dlugo i szczęśliwie
<blondyn> chyba ze Putin wyłowi osobiście szczątki jak te urny greckie co mu podłożyli nurkowie :D
 * m477 otworzyl puszeczke pepis :)
<gjm> dobrze ze nie penis
<blondyn> podobno nasz chomik przetrwał i pomyślnie zebrał próbki gruntu :D
<m477> @_@
<ntat> Ciekawe, co jaki czas coś spada na Księżyc, sądząc po ilości kraterów na jego powierzchni. W sumie brak atmosfery, to nie ma gdzie się to wszystko spalać
<blondyn> m477: to wszytko przez to ze nie było chrztu wszystkie statki powinno się chrzcić ...
<gjm> kierwa, jutro poniedzialek
<m477> co
<m477> a ja mam wolne :)
<gjm> ssij :(
 * m477 urlop zdrowotny
<gjm> alkolecznictwo
<m477> alkoterapia
<blondyn> ntat: tam jest znikoma atmosfera lol te kratery mają tyle co Ziemia
<gjm> blondyn: czego mają tyle co ziemia?
<m477> co spalac
<blondyn> ale podobno nasa jak zwykle ukrywa zdjęcia w kolorze księżyca nie wiem czemu
<gjm> tak naprawdę jest zielony w groszki
<gjm> mówię wam
<blondyn> widział ktoś zdjęcia w kolorze ? z orbity księżyca ?
<ntat> nawet jakaś twarz jest widoczna na jego powierzchni
<blondyn> jak tak dalej pójdzie to okaże się że ziemia jednak jest płaska
<ntat> :]
<Voldenet> pewnie Stalina
<Voldenet> i obok napis 'najbolszei materi rosyji'
<Voldenet> ;D
<m477> :/
<m477> blondyn: wtf
 * gjm Slucha: F.O.O.L. - Fleya (Original Mix)
<gjm> zesrakus
<blondyn> byby
<m477> @_@
<m477> http://www.sadistic.pl/sesja-na-zaporozu-vt101415.htm
<Voldenet> wyborne
<m477> milordzie, polej
 * Voldenet polewa
 * abbus idie po szklanke
<Voldenet> bierzże kielich, waćpan, trza gorzałkę równo lać w gardziel coby suszę odpędzić
<Voldenet> >.>
<m477> @_@
<bastetmilo> czy wy znów pijecie?
<Wilku> bastetmilo: /me nie
<bastetmilo> Wilku: a co? Jutro do szkoły/pracy?
<Wilku> bastetmilo: Szkoły ;x
<bastetmilo> aa. Ferie sie już skończyły?
<Wilku> bastetmilo: Za 2 tygodnie się zaczną :P
<Wilku> Ale jak dla mnie to mogłoby ich nie być
<bastetmilo> aj si
<Wilku> Hm?
<bastetmilo> Wilku: to czmu jeszcze nie spisz jak jutro do szkoły rano trzeba iść, co??
<Wilku> bastetmilo: dopiero północ ;P
<Dreadlish> do jakiej szkoły?
<gho5t> Może ferie ma ;)
<Wilku> Dreadlish: Wstyd się przyznać
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ferie mam ;p
<gho5t> :)
<Voldenet> no, ta szkoła mnie wykańcza
<Voldenet> 1st
<Voldenet> also
<mati75> znacie jakaś przeglądarkę pod terminal z obsługą obrazków?
<ari-tczew> w czym oglądacie filmy na kde?
<julek> mati75: w3m
<mati75> julek: nie działa poprawnie
<julek> w X?
<julek> czy framebuffer?
<Voldenet> afaik links tak działał
<Voldenet> tylko trzeba mu dokompilować grafikę z fb było
<julek> links chyba nie
<mati75> julek: frame
<julek> no to moze byc sprawa samego fb
<Voldenet> no, działa Ci directfb?
<mati75> brak uprawnień wywala
<julek> jesli chodzi o obejrzenie obrazka z bezposredniego linka, to mozna mplayerem od biedy:)
<mati75> no właśnie nie
<mati75> trzeba mi przeglądarkę
<Voldenet> links -g na pewno potrafi
<Voldenet> może w ten sposób
<Voldenet> spróbuj links -g http://google.pl
<Voldenet> 'u mnie działa'
<mati75> (!) DirectFB/core/vt: Error opening `/dev/tty0'! --> Permission denied
<mati75> to mi okno otwiera
<mati75> a ja chce pod terminalem
 * m477 wypil dwie kawki i go zmulily
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-21
<Zippa_Opa> Hej
<m477> \o/
<m477> powrot krola
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Zippa jest super.
<Wizard> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/search.php?keywords=&terms=all&author=Zippa&attr_id=0&sc=1&sf=all&sr=posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Szukaj
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bl3b3fj> (at ubuntu.pl)
<Wizard> "DLNA - nie mogę znaleść programu"
<gjm> "vansy czy conversy (bo mam dylemat co kupić)"
<gjm> AAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<gjm> (Wiem że to w off-topic ale i tak umarłem)
<gjm> foreste v2
<Wizard> Żebyś wiedział :)
<Wizard> W ogóle. Nieważne ile on ma lat. Poziom jego języka zatrzymał się w okolicach szóstego roku życia :)
<shpaq> ani vansy ani consy
<shpaq> dc ;)
<Wizard> Ja noszę trampki za 10zł.
<Wizard> Wytrzymują tyle samo co conversy, są za to 10 razy tańsze.
<shpaq> ja nie noszę trampek
<shpaq> noszę tzw. sneakers
<Wizard> Nie rozumiem po niemiecku :)
<shpaq> lol
<shpaq> z grubsza to buty na deskę
<gjm> http://www.artequipment.nazwa.pl/allegro/foto/deska%20d%B3uga.jpg
<Wizard> ;]
<zelas> Witam, dawno mnie nie było mam pytanie. Jak sprawdzić czy pendriva dziala na usb 3.0?
<zelas> lsusb?
<jacekowski> dmesg ci powie
<jacekowski> ale szczerze
<jacekowski> nie znam zadnego pendrive ktory bylby szybszy niz USB2.0
<zelas> no ale jest roznica 20MB a 60MB
<jacekowski> nie 20 a 40
<jacekowski> i zaden pendrive nie zrobi 40
<zelas> transferu?
<jacekowski> tak
<zelas> czym przetestowac?
<jacekowski> chocby cos skopiowac
<zelas> wslanie bede testowal 5 nowych pendkow
<jacekowski> 20MB gora wyciagniesz
<jacekowski> a wieksze beda wolniejsze
<zelas> mam rozne 8 16 i 32
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza przy zapisie
<zelas> Timing buffered disk reads: 150 MB in  3.03 seconds =  49.48 MB/sec
<jacekowski> sudo bash -c "echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches"
<jacekowski> a potem sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/null bs=1M count=200
<jacekowski> i to masz sekwencyjne odczyty
<zelas> skopiowane 209715200 bajtów (210 MB), 4,15768 s, 50,4 MB/s
<jacekowski> a zrob teraz w druga strone
<jacekowski> zapis
<zelas> to co musze zmodyfikowac do zapisu?
<jacekowski> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<jacekowski> tylko potem bedziesz musial go sformatowac na nowo
<jacekowski> znaczy sie ma byc
<jacekowski> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX conv=sync
<BlessJah> i stracisz wszystkie dane
<zelas> gdzie strace dane?
<jacekowski> na tym pendrive
<zelas> on pusty jest
<zelas> dopiero przyszedl ze sklepu
<zelas> i musze przetestowac zanim bede na nich kopie robil
<jacekowski> no to nie stracisz
<zelas> wpisalem i go zmulilo.
<jacekowski> zrob ctrl+c
<zelas> pokrecilem cos w tym zapisie
<zelas> daje sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 conv=sync
<zelas> to zamula
<zelas> a dodalem na koncu bs-1M count=200 i pokazalo 900MB/s
<BlessJah> minus jeden?
<zelas> nie =
<BlessJah> w man dd masz jak na żywo pokazywać staty
<BlessJah>               $ dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null& pid=$!
<BlessJah>               $ kill -USR1 $pid; sleep 1; kill $pid
<zelas> skopiowalem z wyszego
<BlessJah> pierwsza linijke zmien tak jak jacekowski podał
<BlessJah> tfu, nie, źle
<BlessJah> on zatrzymuje kopiowanie po sekundzie
<jacekowski> zelas: musisz miec conv=fsync
<jacekowski> zelas: inaczej to ci pokaze jak szybko jest w stanie do ramu pisac
<zelas> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 conv=sync bs=1M count=200
<zelas> ?
<zelas> na pewn jakis gruby blad jest
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to zapisze 200MB na pendrive
<jacekowski> i to moze chwile zajac
<zelas> czyli to co wklejiłem jest dobrze?
<zelas> to mi kopiuje tylko wiswietla chyba predkosc z ramu
<zelas> ponad 900
<jacekowski> conv=fsync
<zelas> a
<zelas> taki drobny szczegol
<zelas> skopiowane 209715200 bajtów (210 MB), 5,88914 s, 35,6 MB/s
<zelas> czyli zle nie jest
<jacekowski> jeszcze zrob oflag=dsync
<jacekowski> i mniejsze bs
<jacekowski> i np. bs=1k count=2000
<zelas> skopiowane 2048000 bajtów (2,0 MB), 0,693134 s, 3,0 MB/s
<zelas> dobra przeformatuje go
<zelas> ntfs bedzie najlepiej dzialal pod winda i linxem?
<zelas> chyba jedyna opcja na taka pojemnosc
<jacekowski> ntfs pod linuxem to porazka
<jacekowski> wydajnosciowa
<jacekowski> fat32
<zelas> mkfs.vfat?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> fat32 spokojnie da rade 2TB obsluzyc
<jacekowski> tylko windows nie pozwala sformatowac jako fat32 jesli wieksze cos jest od 16GB
<zelas> mam 32
<jacekowski> ale jak juz sformatujesz to nie ma problemu z uzyciem
<zelas> oczywiscie ktos tak zaprojektowal gniazda usb w laptopie, ze nie moge 2 naraz podlaczyc bo sie nie mieszcza;/
<jacekowski> to nie problem gniazd w laptopie
<zelas> plyta
<jacekowski> w specyfikacji USB sa dokladnie opisane wymiary urzadzen USB
<jacekowski> i jesli przekraczaja te rozmiary maja byc na kabelku
<zelas> musialem kupic wieksze, bo male pendki gina w dokumentach
<zelas> kupilem A data jakis randomowy na probe, jest taki kicz dla ubogich, nawet plastik do siebie dokladnie nie przylega
<zelas> a good ram plastikowy ale lepsza jakosc wykonania
<jacekowski> ja uzywam telefonu
<jacekowski> albo svn'a
<jacekowski> albo ftp
<jacekowski> albo webdav
<zelas> ja nie decyduje tutaj, nie moje i robia kopie na pendrivach to maja byc.
<qermit> zelas: kup sobie hub usb
<zelas> jak to ktoś mawia "chesz sie napic piwa, nie musisz kupować browaru"
<zelas> jednorazowo przetestuje i smiga
<zelas> hub mam chyba w domu nawet
<zelas> caly czas walcze, żeby w końcu skonfigurować debiana pod serwer w domu;D
<zelas> ale z moja widzą zajmie to lata świetlne
<qermit> zelas: skoro nie chcesz kupować browaru to możesz go zamówić przez internet na 14 dni
<zelas> tak sie zastanawiam, czemu sie ten pendriva tak grzeje. Normalnie jest cieplutki
<zelas> dobra cisne nastepnego goodrama picolo, malutka swinka.
<zelas> skopiowane 209715200 bajtów (210 MB), 11,5086 s, 18,2 MB/s
<zelas> Odrazu widac roznice w czasie zapisu, niestety w cenie tez 4x roznice.
<zelas> znaczy w czasie odczytu.
<zelas> skopiowane 209715200 bajtów (210 MB), 91,4678 s, 2,3 MB/s
<zelas> zasadnicza roznica widze
<zelas> skopiowane 209715200 bajtów (210 MB), 9,80652 s, 21,4 MB/s
<zelas> skopiowane 209715200 bajtów (210 MB), 42,1861 s, 5,0 MB/s Jakis Adata rozowy
<jacekowski> i zauwaz ze zaden nie przekracza predkosci USB2.0
<jacekowski> jedynie jeden troche przy odczycie
<zelas> skopiowane 209715200 bajtów (210 MB), 18,0039 s, 11,6 MB/s skopiowane 209715200 bajtów (210 MB), 83,8972 s, 2,5 MB/s Kolorowy goodram 16GB i na koniec 8GB ten sam goodram
<zelas> skopiowane 209715200 bajtów (210 MB), 16,7955 s, 12,5 MB/s
<zelas> skopiowane 209715200 bajtów (210 MB), 51,9755 s, 4,0 MB/s
<zelas> czyli jednym slowem jest roznica miedzy modelami usb 2, a usb3 tylko to raczej typ zainstalowanych kosci pamieci.
<jacekowski> kontroler inny
<jacekowski> kosci pewnie te same
<Archaniol> witam
<zelas> zaczynam powoli rozumiec linuxa. Poszedlem sprawdzic wszystko na windows xp. Po 4 pendrivie system sie zawiesil i hard reset.
<Ashiren> :O
<zelas> ale dobrze sformatowale i fajnie smiga wszystko o to chodzilo.
<Blondyn> Witam
<Blondyn> mam problem jaki telefon wybrać żeby można na nim zainstalować Ubuntu ?
<jacekowski> zaden
<marahin> prawda to
<Blondyn> witam
<Blondyn> jak to żaden :(
<marahin> witam, pozdrawiam
<Blondyn> marahin: witaj
<marahin> witam
<marahin> pozdrawiam
<Blondyn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti_sZwq8uCo chce tak mieć!
<marahin> to jeszcze nie jest otwarty dla każdego projekt chyba
<marahin> ale nie wiem
<marahin> nie znam się na ubuntu :x
<Blondyn> o raaany to jak ja w ogóle pokarze sie w towarzystwie ?
<jacekowski> ktos sie orientuje co do dyskow z PS3?
<Blondyn> o co masz a android też taki mam 0o
<zelas> unity phone, ble
<ChaosEngine> Blondyn: google nexus s
<Blondyn> ChaosEngine: no widzę ale tylko un ?
<ChaosEngine> dunno
<ChaosEngine> za świeże, może jak ludziki z xda się dorwą to się roszerzy
<Blondyn> smutno mi
<Blondyn> :(
<Blondyn> na filmikach śmiga pięknie
<Blondyn> jest osom
<ChaosEngine> poczekamy, zobaczymy
<Blondyn> nie ma casu na czekanie jutro moge już nie żyć
<Psotnick> Słaby troll :<
<ChaosEngine> Blondyn: jak każdy
<Blondyn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUN4YOOd9Cs ale fajna miłośniczka linuxa tez jestem eksajting
<Psotnick> To już bardziej Nixie jest miłośniczką linuxa niż Shannon
<Blondyn> niech to gęś kopnie
<Blondyn> ok idę koniec przerwy
<ChaosEngine> Psotnick++
<Blondyn> nie dość ze poniedziałek to jeszcze to :(
<Blondyn> cze
<DaZ> tam na zapadzie to ci ludzie jacyś śmieszni.
<zelas> ubuntu na smartfona, ciekawe jak to sie skonczy. Wypuszcza wersje, nikt nie bedzie zainteresowany i zarzuca projekt.
<CookieM> no niekoniecznie http://ostatic.com/blog/ubuntu-phone-looks-like-the-future-of-computing
<drakhan> catchy topic
<ftpd> Ja już chcę tego ubuntu phone.
<ftpd> Bo akurat mam galaxy nexusa.
<CookieM> na rynku mają się pojawić na początku przyszłego roku
<marahin> no, jak Ubuntu Phone będzie żył
<marahin> to i ja bym nie pogardził ;x
<marahin> dzisiaj btw lecę po nowy telefon - panowie, i teraz pytanie: HTC One X czy Galaxy S3?
<marahin> nie wiem nawet czy się uda załatwić, ale jak się uda, to będę miał dwa do wyboru
<ChaosEngine> marahin: S3
<marahin> ChaosEngine, szemu?
<ChaosEngine> o wiele bardziej nad nim pracują w xda
<ChaosEngine> więce hacków, patchy i duperelek
<ChaosEngine> ja jestem zadowolonym userem Galaxy S (jedynka) i mam najnowszego JB dzięki CM10
<marahin> mistrzu, mów po normalnemu, bo ja w telefonach nie siedzę od 6 lat
<marahin> JB?
<marahin> Jailbreak?
<marahin> :o
<ChaosEngine> aczkolwiek nie znam szczegółowo poziomu wsparcia HTX One X ale SGS3 ma duużo cały czas aktualizacji
<ChaosEngine> JB - Jelly Bean
<marahin> i see
<marahin> meh. Trochę lipa, że się tak nie znam, i nawet porządnego researchu nie zdążyłem zrobić
<marahin> ChaosEngine, rozumiem, ze S3 nie ma żadnych strasznych niekompatybilności z Ingressem?
<marahin> Albo, inaczej - S3 ma OOTB Androida 4, nie?
<ChaosEngine> marahin: tak, sądzę że na 90% SGS3 ma ICS'a
<marahin> mhm, milutko
<marahin> dobra, ja się zbieram
<marahin> dzięki bardzo ;-)
<zelas> ok czas zmykac dzieki wielkie za pomoc z pendrivami. zapisalem sobie wszystko.
<ChaosEngine> marahin: ping
<marahin> pong
<marahin> okazało się, że dopiero za półtora miesiąca mi się umowa kończy i będę mógł wtedy wybrać telefon nowy
<ChaosEngine> marahin: dzisiaj właśnie cyanogenmod zaktualizował buildy dla SGSów ;-)
<ChaosEngine> marahin: http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/cm-10-1-m-series-builds-have-arrived
<marahin> i see
<marahin> no, to chyba na S3 się zbiorę w taim razie
<ChaosEngine> ja mam CM10 więc śledzę temat ale widać że pchają temat do przodu
<marahin> w maruc.
<marahin> marcu*. Pisać nie umiem. :x
<ChaosEngine> ech, aktualizacja mi się kroi na 3 letnim telefonie...ale poczekam chyba
<iKrzysiek> ee
<iKrzysiek> Czesc?
<iKrzysiek> Jest ktos online?
<iKrzysiek> mam powazny problem z xubutu
<iKrzysiek> Usunalem lightdm - sudo apt-get remove lightdm
<iKrzysiek> i teraz PC przy odpalaniu staje na pasku ladowania systemu
<marahin> hah, frajer!
<marahin> ;D
<ChaosEngine> Ctrl+F1?
<ChaosEngine> $ sudo apt-get install lightdm?
<marahin> pewnie nawet nie może wejść
<marahin> bo podczas bootowania mu się zawiesza
<marahin> ;)
<xomrk> chroot?
<iKrzysiek> mam juz
<iKrzysiek> konsole
<iKrzysiek> z recovery
<iKrzysiek> ale nie moge apt-get dac
<iKrzysiek> cos tam ze plik do odczytu tylko jest
<iKrzysiek> :/
<iKrzysiek> sudo apt-get install lightdm
<iKrzysiek> wywala:
<iKrzysiek> W: Dla pliku blokady /var/lib/dpkg/lock tylko do odczytu nie zostanie uzyta blokada
<iKrzysiek> E: Nie udalo sie pisac do /var/cache/apt/
<iKrzysiek> E: Nie udalo sie otworzyc lub zanalizowac zawartosci listy pakietow
<iKrzysiek> I to wsyzstko
<iKrzysiek> wszystko*
<iKrzysiek> :(
<iKrzysiek> ChaosEngine: Wiesz co z tym zrobic?
<ChaosEngine> ,memo iKrzysiek pewnie masz zamountowaną partycję / jako readonly
<ChaosEngine> .memo iKrzysiek pewnie masz zamountowaną partycję / jako readonly
<ChaosEngine> ech
<DaZ> freenode ma swoj memoserv też
<DaZ> just sayin
<zelas> mam takie techniczne pytanie. Ubuntu wykorzysta potencjał 8 rdzeniowego FX-8320? Chodzi tutaj o konwertowanie muzyki z filmów?
<qermit> zelas: a co on takiego ma niezwykłego?
<qermit> poza tym że jest procesorem 8 rdzeniowym?
<zelas> nic chodzi o to czy dobrze wykorzysta wiele watkow
<qermit> jak to linuks
<zelas> bo winda do dupy korzysta z potencjalu prockow;/
<zelas> dobra uciekam cya
<xomrk> czy da się ustawić domyślną wielkosc terminala terminator? ( szukam i szukam i nie mogę znaleść)
<DaZ> znaleźć
<qermit> braść
<uh4> cz
<uh4> Czy jak na VPSie zainstaluje Xy to będę mógł się połączyć zdalnie?
<Cyr4x> Takie pytanie, czy Ubuntu 64-bit faktycznie coś mi da w porównaniu do 32-bit że jest sens przeinstalowywać? Dodam, że na dużej ilości ram mi nie zależy, bo i tak mam 2 GB
<gjm> Da, problemy.
<Cyr4x> problemy w stylu? o flashu to wiem
<gjm> Trochę softu nie działa, albo działa nie tak jak potrzeba.
<DaZ> wszystko działa :v
<Cyr4x> No, ale chyba przyrost wydajności jakiś jest
<DaZ> flasz też działa.
<DaZ> jakiś jest, chyba troche ramu też więcej żre [;
<gjm> No właśnie, nie ma co szaleć.
<Cyr4x> A to ramu mi nawet połowy teraz nie zjada więc to nie problem
<gjm> Ale jak nie potrzebujesz 64bit to po co przepłacać?
<Cyr4x> nic nie przeplacam
<gjm> Metafora taka.
<Cyr4x> znaczy potrzebuje czy nie bardziej mi chodzi o odczucia czy faktycznie jest szybciej
<DaZ> faktycznie pewnie jest, praktycznie pewnie nie poczujesz :v
<gjm> To wszystko zależy, ale imo nie warto, nie poczujesz różnicy.
<jacekowski> gowno prawda
<jacekowski> wszystko dziala na 64bitach
<jacekowski> to raz, dwa, 64bit soft jest szybszy bo ma wiecej rejestrow do uzycia
<jacekowski> a soft typu mysql i podobne moze uzywac mmapa
<gjm> Czekam aż przyjdzie BlessJah i powie że "gówno" to brzydkie słowo, albo nie przyjdzie.
<uh4> to co z tymi Xami na VPSie?
<Cyr4x> a soft typu mysql to uzywam raz na ruski rok
<Cyr4x> jezeli odczuję faktycznie jakieś przyspieszenie działanie systemu tak ogólnie to już się opłaca
<ftpd> No, protipy by jacekowski.
<ftpd> Przychodzi człowiek, mówi 'mam desktop i 2 GB ramu', a ten mu z mysql i mmapem.
<uh4> :)
<Cyr4x> mysql tez mam
<ftpd> Cyr4x, Generalnie to moim skromnym zdaniem jak masz instalować 32 albo 64, wal 64. Bardziej 'nowocześnie' i nie będziesz w dupie, jak dokupisz ramu/zaczniesz na domowym desktopie klikać mysqla po 9 godzin dziennie.
<Cyr4x> wlasnie o to sie rozchodzi ze nie mam instalowac
<Cyr4x> tzn mam 32 juz poinstalowane, skonfigurowane
<ftpd> uh4, Będziesz mógł, jak sobie coś do tego sklikasz. VNC albo inne NX.
<Cyr4x> i przesiadka na 64 to robota wszystkiego od nowa
<Cyr4x> chyba ze da sie w magiczny sposób gdzieś ustawić architekturę 64, klepnąć dist-upgrade i samo pójdzie :)
<uh4> ftpd: no właśnie o to mi chodziło - tylko myślałem, że coś będzie zablokowane
<ftpd> uh4, A to chyba zależy od tego, czy Ty i/lub Twój operator hostingu 'coś zablokujecie'.
<uh4> ftpd: a kto tam wie, ipv6 nie mogę podpiąć.
<ftpd> Zapytaj swojego operatora.
<DaZ> w sumie w archu sobie zrobiłem upgrade do 64bitów <:
<jacekowski> Cyr4x: zamontowalbym 64bit kernel
<jacekowski> Cyr4x: i reszte zostawil
<Cyr4x> a co mi da sam kernel jak aplikacje będą 32-bit
<jacekowski> 64bit ma duzo roznych optymalizacji
<jacekowski> i sam kernel szybszy da dosyc duzo
<BlessJah> ubuntu rozsypało się
<gjm> [']
<BlessJah> 5 raportów na minutę, nie działa to, co rysuje pulpit, compiz wariuje
<BlessJah> a niby takie idiotoodporne
<BlessJah> truchło gnome-settings-daemona zaczyna smierdziec
<BlessJah> ech...
<BlessJah> tydzien przed sesja taki cyrk
<dweller> o Boże, sesja
<dweller> ktoś się jeszcze daje na to nabrać? ;f
<BlessJah> dweller: no wlasnie w sesji mam luz, tylko teraz zapieprzam
<dweller> taa
<BlessJah> zamiast ogladac kwejka zastanawiam sie od czego zaczynac ratowanie ubunciaka
<dweller> o wipe rootfs i ponownej instalacji ;f
<dweller> ubuntu się nie ratuje
<BlessJah> rootfs to u mnie everythingfs
<BlessJah> glownym systemem byl dla mnie arch, ubuntu zainstalowalem jako ciekawostke
<dweller> no to po co ratować :3
<gjm> Ciekawostka.
<BlessJah> dweller: uzaleznilem sie, mam tutaj caly swoj balagan
<dweller> szalonyś
<BlessJah> musi dzialac jeszcze co najmniej 3 dni, potem juz moge zrobic pelnego formata
<BlessJah> sirmacik:
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-22
<buharin> Wizard, :D
<buharin> po całym dniu walki z odblokowaniem iPhon'a w końcu mi się udało
<dweller> nie wiedziałem że to jest takie trudne
<dweller> chociaż w sumie ja w swoim ipodzie musiałem tylko reflashować firmware
<buharin> reflashowanie
<buharin> jakos szybko ogarnalem
<buharin> ale fixy 3ba instalować by zdjąc blokade
<dweller> na modem?
<buharin> a ogolnie to zaczelo sie od tego ze dostalem telefon i polaczylem sie z Itunes a tam bylo napisane UPDATE :D
<buharin> tja
<buharin> 6.15
<buharin> jeszcze nie kazdy wspierany jest
<buharin> jakies downgrade
<dweller> ah
<buharin> dweller, dawno sie tak nienakombinowalem
<buharin> dweller, napisalbym tutorial jakis :P mały bo widze ze niektorzy sie reklamuja zdejmuja blokady za 70zł
<buharin> :P
<buharin> dweller, a to nie jest w zasadzie nic trudnego tylko informacje po angielsku i porozrzucane strasznie, a Apple każe sobie za byle co od razu płacić
<dweller> wiesz, ja to robiłem ostatni raz prawie 2 lata temu
<dweller> jak nie miałem jeszcze telefonu z androidem
<buharin> dweller, cóż ja ogólnie zawsze skupuje stare trendy :D
<buharin> bo biedny jestem :P
<dweller> ja też :>
<dweller> albo inaczej
<dweller> używam dopóki nie umrze śmiercią naturalną
<dweller> z drugiej strony odżałowuję czasami i kupię coś co wiem że starczy mi na długo :3
<buharin> dweller, zresztą myśle że teraz połowa tych sprzętów na rynku jest czlowiekowi zbędna
<buharin> dweller, tylko przez złe wsparcie ATI pod ubuntu musialem sie cofnac do windowsa bo grzal sie ciagle
<dweller> eh, zimno w pokoju mam
<dweller> będzie trzeba na noc rzucić make buildworld ;f
<buharin> dweller, ja okno oblozylem styropianek i kocek
<buharin> :P
<buharin> by cieplo nie uciekalo
<dweller> no ja mam odkręcony grzejnik i w ogóle
<dweller> poza tym
<dweller> to by mogło się wydawać dziwne właścicielce że okładam okno
<dweller> i siedze w ciemności
<dweller> tzn większej niz normalnie
<buharin> :D
<buharin> dweller, pewnie pomyślałaby że jesteś hakerem :D
<buharin> dweller, ide spac bo pewnie juz mnie dzis nic ciekawego nie spotka ;)
<dweller> o/
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dziala mail? nie odpowiada imap, smtp  ani webmail
<Belzebub> Wizard: żyć?
<gjm> Joł.
<ftpd> Ziew.
<bastetmilo> nie ziewaj
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dziala teraz
<BlessJah> jacekowski: maile dochodzily przez ten czas, czy byly odbijane?
<jacekowski> tempfail byl
<BlessJah> wiesz w jakich godzinach?
<jacekowski> 22:23 do 16:33
<BlessJah> kk
<BlessJah> co za tempfail?
<BlessJah> zapchal sie /tmp?
<jacekowski> temporary failure
<jacekowski> czyli, popsulo sie ale bedzie naprawione
<jacekowski> a moment
<jacekowski> nie bylo
<BlessJah> w to ze bedzie nie watpie
<jacekowski> postfix wszystko przyjmowal
<BlessJah> ssh dziala, dzisiaj sprawdzalem
<jacekowski> nie bylo zadnych bledow zwracanych na zewnatrz
<jacekowski> postfix wszystko przyjmowal
<jacekowski> i trzymal
<BlessJah> no wlasnie wyslalem do siebie maila ale go nie widze
<jacekowski> w sensie?
<BlessJah> a raportu wstecz z bledem nie mam
<BlessJah> jacekowski: no w muttcie go nie widze
<jacekowski> no bo postfix przyjal maile
<jacekowski> wiec bledu nie bedzie zadnego
<BlessJah> ale do zimbry nie doszly
<jacekowski> tylko maile posiedzialy na serwerze zeby zimbra obsluzyla
<jacekowski> no wlasnie dziwne
<jacekowski> skad przyslales?
<jacekowski> z gmaila?
<jacekowski> i kiedy
<BlessJah> chwila
<BlessJah> Date: Tue, 22 Jan 2013 00:01:05 +0100
<BlessJah> @pwr.wroc.pl
<jacekowski> mi przyszedl testowy mail
<jacekowski> Jan 22 16:59:28 jacekowski postfix/lmtp[6182]: AEA6E93059A1: to=<xxx@jacekowski.org>, relay=jacekowski.org[178.33.236.141]:7025, delay=61096, delays=61094/0.03/0/1.7, dsn=2.1.5, status=sent (250 2.1.5 Delivery OK)
<jacekowski> tutaj antyspam potwierdzil ze dostal
<BlessJah> no a wlasnie moj nie doszedl
<jacekowski> to twoj mail
<jacekowski> ten
<BlessJah> ok, juz go mam
<BlessJah> w takim razie zle poustawialem filtry
<jacekowski> sprawdz w spamie
<jacekowski> do folderu self poszlo
<BlessJah> tak
<jacekowski> 2013-01-22 16:59:27,915 INFO  [LmtpServer-15] [name=bxxxxah@jacekowski.org;mid=6;ip=178.33.236.141;] mailop - Adding Message: id=11810, Message-ID=<20130121230105.GA3513@jacekowski.org>, parentId=-1, folderId=11147, folderName=self.
<BlessJah> meh, wszystko jest logowane :/
<BlessJah> podetrzec tylka juz nie mozna, bo zuzycie papieru jest monitorowane nawet
<jacekowski> cos musi te gigabajty logow dziennie generowac
<jacekowski> inaczej dysk by sie marnowal
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a wlasnie, mialem z toba porozmawiac na temat zuzycia papieru
<BlessJah> nom?
<BlessJah> query?
<jacekowski> zuzywasz o 20% papieru wiecej niz inni uzytkownicy
<BlessJah> mam 20 wieksza dupe
<BlessJah> zaczyna brakowac miejsca czy inodow?
<jacekowski> tego jest duzo
<jacekowski> miejsca w sumie malo sie robi
<jacekowski> ale to akurat kwestia posprzatania
<jacekowski> bo sie znowu snapshoty rozrosly
<BlessJah> snapshoty puchna wprost proporcjonalnie do objetosci plikow, czy ich przesuwania?
<jacekowski> objetosci
<jacekowski> tzn. jak plik stworzysz i potem wykasujesz to jest ok
<jacekowski> ale jak stworzysz, ja zrobie snapshota, to potem wyka2013-01-22 16:59:27,915 INFO  [LmtpServer-15] [name=bxxxxah@jacekowski.org;mid=6;ip=178.33.236.141;] mailop - Adding Message: id=11810, Message-ID=<20130121230105.GA3513@jacekowski.org>, parentId=-1, folderId=11147, folderName=self.
<jacekowski> to jak potem wykasujesz to nic sie nie stanie
<jacekowski> bo snapshot bedzie trzymal
<jacekowski> a zeby bylo ciekawiej w BTRFS mozna robic snapshoty snapshotow jak rowniez wszystkie snapshoty sa zapisywalne
<jacekowski> i mozna uruchomic system ze starego snapshota zmieniajac tylko subvolid=XXX w commandline kernela
<jacekowski> i wykasowac orginalny wolumen
<BlessJah> snapshot snapshotu?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jest lepiej?
<jacekowski> a nawet snapshot snapshotu snapshotu snapshotu
<BlessJah> jeszcze cwiartke a nawet i polowke moge zbic, ale nie w tej chwili
<jacekowski> a to akurat jest prawie nic
<jacekowski> jest znacznie wiecej do posprzatania
<jacekowski> w innych miejscach
<nyg00> Witam, czy udzieli mi ktoś pomocy? Czy 60C/70C to normalna temperatura procka w lapku??
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> przy 100C by sie mozna zaczac zastanawiac
<gjm> Bez przesady.
<nyg00> no wiesz czasem bywa
<jacekowski> 100C w stresie to akurat dosyc normalna temperatura
<jacekowski> w laptopach w ktorych na chlodzeniu oszczedzali
<gjm> No ale to nie jest normalne.
<jacekowski> ja mam 60C GPU i procesor 63C w idle
<jacekowski> i wiatraki kreca sie na najwolniejszych obrotach
<nyg00> no w moim tak oszczędzali że producent wycofał z rynku
<jacekowski> przyspieszaja dopiero przy 70C
<jacekowski> i pelna predkosc maja przy 90C
<nyg00> dokładnie
<jacekowski> laptopowe procesory sa przystosowane do pracy przy wyzszych temperaturach
<nyg00> bez Jupitera z ustawieniem "power saving" na prądzie miał bym 80 nawet bez włączonej przeglądarki
<jacekowski> 105C intel podaje jako normalna temperature dla wiekszosci procesorow
<jacekowski> a 120C jako never exceed
<jacekowski> p4 niektore mialy 120C normalna temperature
<ftpd> Nie macie przypadkiem słuchawek a-Jays?
<jacekowski> neee
<ftpd> jacekowski, Jedziesz na Fosdem?
<ftpd> W końcu?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> jak w koncu
<jacekowski> ja od zawsze mowilem ze jade
<ftpd> No nie wiem, tamci zrezygnowali.
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> bilety mam kupione od roku
<ftpd> To widzimy się w piątek w Delirium?
<jacekowski> jasne
<ftpd> Przyszły piątek.
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> a co sie z reszta stalo?
<ftpd> No idea.
<jacekowski> jeszcze moze beda koledzy z #php.pl z ircnetu
<ftpd> Coś chyba samochód się popsuł.
<jacekowski> to kupa czasu zeby naprawic
<ftpd> Nie mój samochód, nie moje zmartwienie.
<jacekowski> a ty czym jedziesz?
<ftpd> Lufthansą.
<jacekowski> jechalem nimi
<jacekowski> rozwalili mi torbe
<jacekowski> w biznes klasie co gorsza
<ftpd> Ja głównie nimi jeżdżę, nie miałem problemów.
<jacekowski> i dowiedzialem sie ze torba sie nadaje do uzytku i nie zaplaca
<ftpd> Wracam SASem, który kojarzył mi się z high-endowymi liniami, a nawet posiłku nie dają.
<jacekowski> a ze kolko urwane w torbie i raczka to ich nie obchodzi
<ftpd> Ale podobno CPH jest warte zobaczenia.
<jacekowski> CPH?
<ftpd> Lotnisko w Kopenhadze.
<jacekowski> a jak sie dostajesz z lotniska na fosdem
<ftpd> W piątek jakkolwiek.
<ftpd> Przez hotel.
<ftpd> W niedzielę taksówką z fosdem na lotnisko.
<ftpd> Bo wylatuję jakoś po 20:00.
<jacekowski> gdzie zostajesz?
<ftpd> NH Atlanta, koło De Brouckere.
<ftpd> Na ulicy Adoplha Maximusa, czy coś.
<jacekowski> taksowke sobie zamow odpowiednio wczesniej, bo po fosdemie sie nie dodzwonisz
<ftpd> No spoko, wiem.
<ftpd> Mam dwie i pół godziny do odlotu, to w godzinę raczej dojadę.
<ftpd> Zakładając, że mi zamkną check-in 1,5h przed.
<ftpd> Co jest raczej mało prawdopodobne.
<jacekowski> a to masz jakies torby czy cos co trzeba nadac?
<ftpd> Tak, wezmę.
<ftpd> znaczy no, zmieściłbym się w podręczny, ale chcę kilka piw sobie przywieźć.
<ftpd> Walizka nieduża będzie sobie całą niedzielę w szatni stała.
<ftpd> Nic cennego tam nie ma.
<jacekowski> ja ostatnio w hotelu zostawilem
<ftpd> No ja nie mam czasu wracać z ULB do centrum.
<jacekowski> no wlasnie widze gdzie to lotnisko jest
<jacekowski> w belgii w ogole smieszne te drogi maja
<jacekowski> bo tuneli przejazdow rozjazdow estakad i wszystkiego pelno
<Wizard> Joł
<Wizard> kojarzy ktoś jak w Ubuntu zmniejszyć czcionki?
<Wizard> Bo te krowy mnie dobijają :D
<gjm> Ubuntu Tweak
<Wizard> Ło w pytę :)
<Wizard> Dzięki, gjm.
<nyg00> prawy mysz motyw/dostosuj/czcionki tam masz
<Wizard> Co co co? Prawy mysz.. czcionki? :P
<nyg00> sorry jebło mi sie :)
<gjm> Słownictwo.
<Wizard> :D
<nyg00> sorka pierwszy raz na Xchat
<nyg00> :)
<gjm> lol
<Wizard> Cóż.
<Wizard> Myunity ma tonę zależności.
<Wizard> To jest chyba norma w Ubuntu.
<gjm> Wizard: Nie wiem czy nie wystarczy ręcznie wklepać w .gtkrc-2.0 albo w coś takiego.
<Wizard> No pewnie jakimś gconf-editore czy dconf-editorem prędzej.
<Wizard> Ale.
<Wizard> MyUnity wygodniejsze ;D
<Wizard> Nosz kurrrr.
<gjm> vim .gtkrc-2.0 takie niewygodne.
<Wizard> Nie działa.
<Wizard> Dawać tego gconf-editora ;D
<gjm> Wizard: http://podzemski.com/2012/10/20/ubuntu-12-10-font-siz/
<Wizard> No właśnie tu mam 12.04
<Wizard> 12.10 na pbooku nie wstaje.
<gjm> No ale wątpię żeby były jakies kolosalne różnice.
<Wizard> Nie ma. Dconf, tak jak mówiłem.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-23
<Wizard> Cześć!
<Wizard> Ale tu ruch :)
<Wizard> Widać, że Ubuntu coraz lepiej działa.
<Dreadlish> widocznie :/
<Dreadlish> albo po prostu nie chce się nikomu hejtować
<Wizard> Czego robić?
<Dreadlish> to za co kopiesz :/
<bastetmilo> czesc misie
<Dreadlish> hej bastetmilo
<m477> :)
<Wizard> Cześć bastetmilo.
<Wizard> Jak sprawy? Lepiej?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: czy lepiej to nie wiem... Ale wlasnie pisze zadanie na drugi etap rekrutacji ;)
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Trzymam kciuki.
<bastetmilo> :)
<Ifava> hej
<Ifava> mam do was pytanie
<Ifava> czy ktoś zna jakiś w miare tanią w użytkowaniu drukarkę laserową najlepiej plug and play pod ubuntu?
 * Wizard nie zna.
<Wizard> I idzie afk.
<Ifava> może chociaż ktoś podpowie gdzie znajdę liste kompatybilnych drukarek pod Ubuntu 12.10?
<Dreadlish> a jaką masz drukarkę?
<Ifava> szukam druarki laserowej do drukowania txt
<Ifava> zależy mi na niskiej cenie
<Ifava> wi-fi
<Ifava> i najlepiej plug and play
<Ifava> niby są w opisach drukarek wspomniane że są stery dla linuxa. Ale posiadałem drukarkę brother z którą miałem więcej prbolemów niż to warte
<Dreadlish> jak daje po smb i jest zgodna z postscriptem, to sam cups pewnie wystarczy
<ftpd> Siema.
<ftpd> Słuchajcie, jak jest generowany /etc/hosts podczas instalacji?
<Ifava> no właśnie raz działa raz nie działa
<Ifava> dziadostwo
<Dreadlish> ftpd: 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Dreadlish> ftpd: 127.0.0.1 hostname
<ftpd> Bo mi namiętnie z kickstarta dopisuje 127.0.0.1 hostname
<ftpd> No właśnie.
<ftpd> A czemu 127.0.0.1 hostname?
<Dreadlish> bo przecież hostname to 127.0.0.1
<ftpd> A nie 'prawdziwy ipek' hostname?
<Dreadlish> skąd ma wziąć prawdziwy ipek?
<ftpd> Ze stage networking podczas instalacji?
<ftpd> Z DHCP i/lub z palca, zależy co wybierzesz?
<Dreadlish> pogrzeb w initscriptach - tam gdzieś będzie jak on to robi
<Dreadlish> bo pewnie to jest po prostu hardcoded ;d
<ftpd> Ale /etc/hosts nie jest generowane podczas inita?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> u mnie jakoś do tej pory nic nie zmienił.
<ftpd> Z tego, co widzę, to tylko (u)nscd coś robi z hosts.
<Dreadlish> borium ~ # grep `hostname` /etc/hosts
<Dreadlish> 127.0.0.1borium
<Dreadlish> 127.0.0.1 borium
<Dreadlish> nie wiem kiedy to dopisał
<Dreadlish> hmm
<ftpd> Wygląda mocno, że podczas instalacji.
<ftpd> Mam maszyny zdeployowane ledwo wczoraj, na które nikt się nie logował oprócz mnie.\
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> tylko dziwne, bo sam tego nie dopisałem
<ftpd> W .cfg kickstarta też nic na ten temat nie ma. Chyba 'standardowe zachowanie Ubuntu'.
<ftpd> Pójdę sobie na #ubuntu-server pogadać.
<Dreadlish> a nie, sam sobie to dopisałem jednak
<Dreadlish> bo xorg miał problemy
<Ifava> wybrałem drukarkę SAMSUNG CLP-320N czy ktoś miał stycznośc z tym urządzeniem pod ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> wg google jest wspierana przez cupsa
<Ifava> szukam czegos wiecej o tej drukarce
<Ifava> czy łatwa instalacja bez kombinowania
<jacekowski> Ifava: pod androidem dziala
<jacekowski> Ifava: to jest ta z wifi?
<Ifava> tak z wifi
<jacekowski> powinna dziauac
<jacekowski> dzialac*
<jacekowski> sterowniki sa i wszystko
<jacekowski> ale toner do tej drukarki jest strasznie drogi
<jacekowski> a zamienniki tez podobnie
<jacekowski> tzn. komplet tonerow tyle ile nowa drukarka z kompletem tonerow
<Ifava> kurcze to już sam nie wiem co kupić
<Ifava> powiem tak drukarka ma byc tylko do drukowania txt
<Ifava> mam kilka komputerów w domu
<jacekowski> ja ostatnio patrzalem na atramentowki do drukowania zdje
<jacekowski> zdjec*
<Ifava> więc zależy mi na wi-fi albo jakimis ethernet
<Ifava> atramentu nie chcę
<jacekowski> i jak wylozysz troche na drukarke to potem atrament jest za grosze
<jacekowski> lepiej wychodzi niz tanie laserowki
<Ifava> tusz nie wchodzi w gre
<Ifava> mialem już trzy tusze
<Ifava> wszystko tragedia
<jacekowski> czemu?
<Ifava> i działa z ubuntu jakby chciało a nie mogło
<Ifava> pozatym drukuje tylko txt
<jacekowski> no bo kupujesz dziwne drukarki
<Ifava> więc monochromatyczny laser wystarczy
<Ifava> tylko staram sie ustalaić co działa z ubuntu 12.10
<jacekowski> mam CLP-325W i canona pixma 9500 (ten z 10 tuszami)
<Ifava> ale ja potrzebuje jeden czarny
<Ifava> do drukowania txt
<Ifava> i tyle
<Ifava> :-)
<jacekowski> tak tylko mowie, ze tusz ktory robi 500 stron w tym canonie, to £9, toner do samsunga na 100 stron to £30
<jacekowski> 1000*
<jacekowski> ale dziala pod linuxem ten moj samsung
<jacekowski> jak juz musisz wiedziec
<Dreadlish> gdzieś znajomy ma jakiegoś brothera
<Dreadlish> za 25zł kupuje tusze i miesiąc ciągle na tym drukuje
<shpaq> tusze wołowe czy wieprzowe kupujesz?
<ftpd> Półtuszki.
<ftpd> Swoją drogą, jakiś pomysł, czemu w Ubuntu przy instalacji dopisuje mi '127.0.1.1 hostname' do /etc/hosts, zamiast 'prawdziwego' ipka?
<ftpd> W centosie (jako porównanie) dopisuje tego ipka, którego podczas instalacji ma z DHCP albo mu ustawię.
<ftpd> O ile poprawić to sobie mogę puppetem albo czymkolwiek tak naprawdę, to ciekawi mnie, czemu tak 'devy Ubuntu' zdecydowały.
<ftpd> Jakiegolwiek cons takiego rozwiązania?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: no ja drukuje w pelnym kolorze i komplet tuszy za £100 (10 roznych kolorow) wystarcza na jakies 300-400 zdjec
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: a to jest 100% pokrycia
<Dreadlish> ftpd: to, że w centosie tak dopisuje, to kwestia anacondy ;d
<ftpd> Dreadlish, Aj, nie tu wkleiłem, przepraszam za duplikat.
<Dreadlish> bywa.
<ftpd> Dreadlish, I tak, wiem już, że to 'kwestia anacondy' lub bardziej 'dystrybucji'. Ciekawi mnie powód.
<Dreadlish> mnie ciekawi powód dla którego się tego tak czepiłeś
<ftpd> Bo mnie _ciekawi_ powód.
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: papier fotograficzny wychodzi wiecej niz tusz
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: komu Ty to mówisz...
<jacekowski> tak tylko mowie
<Dreadlish> wiesz - ja wiem ile kosztuje papier fotograficzny
<Dreadlish> ja do mojego xeroxa wkładam dwa razy do roku toner i drukuje
<ftpd> Drukowanie to przeżytek.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: poczekaj, aż padnie Ci prąd ;d
<ftpd> Kindle wytrzyma mi miesiąć.
<ftpd> :P
<Dreadlish> jedź do sudanu :/
<Dreadlish> ja wolę mieć niektóre rzeczy na papierze
<Dreadlish> nietechniczni ludzie wolą mieć wszystko na papierze
<jacekowski> ftpd: kindle ma odwzorowanie kolorow slabe
<jacekowski> ja wole miec wszystko na papierze
<jacekowski> gdyby nie to ze na papierze nie nacisne CTRL+F
<Dreadlish> trzeba troche sie naczytać ;d
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bede dzisiaj wieczorem reboot chyba robil
<Ifava> ciekawe drukowanie to przezytek?
<BlessJah> spoko
<BlessJah> sprawdze czy dziala moj cronjob
<mateusz> Cześć, da radę w /etc/hosts wrzucić wildcard, chodzi mi o przekierowanie domeny i wszystkich subdomen na konkretny IP? Próbowałem *.example.com ale nie działa...
<Wizard> mateusz: Nie, musisz wypisać wszystkie.
<Wizard> Lub ustawić DNS :)
<mateusz> ok, dzięki za pomoc ;)
<buster_> witam. mam problem z ubuntu 12.04 wczoraj zainstalowalem vnc4server i udalo mi sie go włączyć w autouruchamianie. dzisiaj na komputerze w domu jest tylko pulpit  nie ma zadnych paskow nic. a jak łączę się przez vnc z zagranicy  to mam gnome classic. zona juz na mnie wiesza różne słowa. jak mogę przywrócić w domu unity dzięki za pomoc
<Dreadlish> wyłączyć serwer vnc.
<jacekowski> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jacekowski> wakelocks weszly do mainline
<DaZ> moze zmien rozdzielczosc, trololo :v
<buster_> usunąłem z autouruchamiania vnc  jest jeszcze zainstalowany rdm  bo wczesniej łączyłem się przez remine a na reminie miałem taki sam ekran. problem w tym ze zona sama nie da rady:)| i czy da się to zrobić zdalnie?
<BlessJah> postaw openssh
<buster_> w sensie?
<Dreadlish> postaw openssh po prostu
<BlessJah> buster_: ssh to program ktory daje zdalny dostep do terminala
<buster_> dobra zainstalowałem na komputerze w domu
<kretu> a jak chcesz pulpit to polecam nxserver
<buster_> z mojej strony łączę się też z ubuntu i ja ty nie mam problemu problem zrobilem zonie  a jestem 1500km od domu i szybko nie wrócę
<buster_> zainstalowalem ten sshserver
<qermit> buster_: zaloguj sie na kamere
<qermit> i podgladaj czy nie ma gości
<DaZ> na co komu te żony
<DaZ> jak one nic nie potrafio xD
<buster_> luzik ale jak odwrócić proces zeby po resecie wróciło unity albo classi
<buster_> obojetnie co byle mogla obsluzyc kompa
<qermit> DaZ: moja potrafi się uśmiechać jak ma dobry humor
<buster_> ja w konsoli sobie poradze pamietam jeszcze ms-dos5 ale kobieta raczej nie. czytalem ze jest mozliwosc uruchomienia przy wlaczaniu kompa panelu logowania i tam mozna podobno wybrac miedzy classic i ubuntuale ni jak nie moge tego znalezc .
<qermit> chyba unity
<buster_> ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?
<jacekowski> tak sie jeszcze pochwale
<jacekowski>  20:43:26 up 216 days, 23:57, 10 users,  load average: 1.27, 3.34, 3.22
<jacekowski> no to narazie
<jacekowski> bede po reboocie
<tagava> przenosiłem ubuntu 12.10 na inny system i doinstalowałem tam gruba
<tagava> teraz na nowym dysky folder /sys jest pusty
<tagava> i nie mogę uruchomić kilku procesów - na przykład lirca - co poszło nie tak?
<dweller> tagava: /sys jest dynamiczny
<dweller> tak samo jak /proc i pobieżnie /dev
<tagava> wiem tylko czemu nic nie wygenerowal do /sys przy starcie?
<dweller> nie wiem, dmesg nic nie wywala?
<tagava> nic nadzwyczajnego
<dweller> jak dla mnie upstart coś pomija
<dweller> naprawianie ubuntu jest głupim pomysłem bo rzeczy się psują przez inne, niezwiązane bezpośrednio
<jacekowski> zamontowac trzeba
<jacekowski> sysfs           /sys            sysfs           defaults                                        0       0
<jacekowski> do fstaba
<dweller> a to przypadkiem nie jest montowane bezpośrednio przez jądro, tak jak devfs?
<jacekowski> eeeee
<jacekowski> devfs nie jest montowany przez kernel
<jacekowski> kernel NIC nie montuje
<jacekowski> tzn. montuje jeden system plikow - rootfs
<jacekowski> podany mu w commandline
<jacekowski> i potem odpala /bin/init
<jacekowski> i init musi sobie radzic dalej sam, odpalic udeva zeby /dev zamontowac ( /dev to tak na prawde tylko tmpfs)
<jacekowski> przed udevem /dev to byl normalny folder ze statycznie zarzadzanymi plikami
<dweller> you dont say
<dweller> udev do zapełnienia devfs nie jest potrzebny
<dweller> bodajże od kernela 3.0
<jacekowski> pier*** tak ze sie w pale nie miesci
<jacekowski> w ubuntu upstart albo systemd przejal funkcjonalnosc udeva
<jacekowski> ale /dev samo sie nie zrobi
<dweller> zrobi
<jacekowski> to co niby ma nim zarzadzac
<jacekowski> na jakiej podstawie
<jacekowski> jesli urzadzenia sa nazywane tak jak userland sobie zazyczy
<jacekowski> zreszta zobacz sobie na swoim ubuntu
<jacekowski> ze pewnie masz udeva dalej
<jacekowski> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd/commit/?id=19c5f19d69bb5f520fa7213239490c55de06d99d
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6pjb64j> (at cgit.freedesktop.org)
<jacekowski> o
<jacekowski> udev zostal wciagniety do systemd
<jacekowski> i to sie stalo
<jacekowski> dev jest montowany przez init i jest pusty poczatkowo
<jacekowski> tak samo jak /proc /sys
<jacekowski> tzn. montowany przez init
<jacekowski> bo /proc i /sys nie sa puste
<jacekowski> te juz sa wypelniane przez kernel
<dweller> http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/DEVTMPFS.html
<dweller> o am
<dweller> mam*
<jacekowski> found in Linux kernels: 2.6.32–2.6.33
<dweller> i?
<jacekowski> ta zmiana to jest cos zupelnie innego
<dweller> to jest to o co mi chodziło
<dweller> to że tego nie zrozumiałeś to i strzeliłeś kolejny monolog to nie moja wina :>
<jacekowski> w dalszym ciagu kernel nie montuje /dev
<jacekowski> odpal sobie system z init=/bin/bash
<jacekowski> i zrob cat=/proc/mounts
<jacekowski> cat /proc/mounts
<jacekowski> ale na systemie bez initrd
<dweller> nie odpale bo nie mam linuksa
<jacekowski> jesli jest initrd to jest maly statyczny /dev w tymze
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-24
<m477> o/
<BlessJah> ahoj
<BlessJah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1565021/
<BlessJah> :] mnażarki binarne
<Voldenet> co
<BlessJah> biernatyka
<m477> kul
<m477> czemu google nic nie znajduje nt dyskryminatorow stalofrakcyjnych ;_;
 * Wizard ziewa.
<qermit> http://wstaw.org/w/1DgP/
<gjm> No cóż...
<BlessJah_> jacekowski: po restarcie chyba zginęły regułki firewalla
<jacekowski> BlessJah_: nom
<jacekowski> ale jest inny problem na razie
<jacekowski> bo dysk wywalilo z raida
<jacekowski> o 7 rano
<jacekowski> a potem drugi tez jakimis bledami zaplul
<jacekowski> tak bez pytania
<jacekowski> Jan 24 07:09:09 jacekowski kernel: ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<jacekowski> Jan 24 07:09:09 jacekowski kernel: ata2.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
<jacekowski> Jan 24 07:10:10 jacekowski kernel: ata2.00: cmd 60/08:00:51:26:a8/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in
<jacekowski> wiec na razie niech resync sie skonczy
<jacekowski> a potem sie bede zastanawial
<BlessJah_> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wilczek> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wilczek> Ooo, Przekliniak już na mnie nie focha :D
<uh4> po znianie kodowania trzeba dac reboot?
<dweller> lepiej
<Wizard> Chyba zmienił coś poza kodowaniem ;)
<uh4> witam, mam problem: chce zmienic kodowanie - dpkg-reconfigure locales i wybierajac UTF nic sie nie dzieje.
<modInfo> Hi
<djlozo9539> Dobry :D
<djlozo9539> Śpiochy hahahah :D:D:D
<djlozo9539>  
<djlozo9539>  
<djlozo9539>  
<djlozo9539>  
<gjm> Co za imbecyl.
<djlozo9539> ...
<djlozo9539> :D
<gjm> Bardzo zabawne.
<djlozo9539> oj tam oj tam
<djlozo9539> echo "Twoje informacje zostału zapisane w pliku info.html"
<djlozo9539> ?>
<djlozo9539> o kurde nie tu
<uh4> bind9 czy powerdns? a może jeszcze coś innego?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-25
<buharin> hej
<buharin> Wizard, hej jesteś?
<buharin> w ogóle ciekawi mnie czy Ci programują gry zajmują się też animacjami 3D
<buharin> czy raczej nie?
<buharin> tzw. czy programiści też rysują :D
<dweller> raczej nie, najczęściej łatwiej wynająć grafika do tego
<dweller> sypnąć mu karmy do miski i niech rysuje ;f
<buharin> dweller, fajna na Java OpenGL ale jakos nie widze przyszlosci :P
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> Cześć, shpaq.
<Wizard> Ty jak zwykle po niemiecku od rana.
<shpaq> tak, bo jestem germańskim k... oprawcą :)
<gjm> \o
<suhy> Bawił się ktoś z was Lightworks?
<suhy> r
<GoowW> Witam, szukam programu do linuksa, na licencji otwartej, który diagnozuje stan dysku SSD. Wiem że z  linii poleceń można sprawdzić stan S.M.A,R.T, i tym podobne ale mi zależy na takim kombajnie.
<suhy> ach te problemy z ATI
<suhy> śmigam normalnie od jakiegoś czasu na sterownikach - troche starszych razem ze strarszymi X-ami, aż tu nagle po reboocie iksy plują błędami
<LeniOO> siemka, jest sprawa :) mam katalog, w którym mam pełno podkatalogów i w każdym z tych katalogów jest plik, ja chciałbym z tych wszystkich podkatalogów skopiować ten plik to jednego katalogu, da radę to wszystko skopiować jedną komendą? żebym nie musiał wchodzić do każdego podkatalogu po kolei i kopiować
<LeniOO> mam nadzieję że nie namieszałem i moje pytanko jest w miarę zrozumiałe :)
<BlessJah_> Leon: cp -n source-dir/*/* target-dir
<BlessJah_> Leon: przy zalozeniu ze masz w katalogu source-dir sa te podkatalogi
<BlessJah_> i pliki w podkatalogach maja unikalne nazwy
<ftpd> Ech.
<ftpd> find . -type f -exec cp {} target-dir \;
<ftpd> (Jesli to 'konkretny' plik, dodaj -name albo coś takiego.)
<Lucaszz> Czesc
<Lucaszz> mam takie pytanie
<Lucaszz> dysponuje sprzetem gdzies 2Ghz procek i 2GB ramu
<Lucaszz> kompa uzywam praktycznie tylko do programowania w aptana
<Lucaszz> pytanie czy taki komp pociagnie ubuntu 12?
<Lucaszz> na tyle zeby praca byla w miare komfortowa
<uh4> Lucaszz: bez problemu, co najwyżej Xy będą wolniejsze - ale zawsze możesz zainstalowac xbuntu (z xfce4)
<Lucaszz> bo moim problemem jest to
<Lucaszz> ze przy wlaczonym firefoxie z duza iloscia developerskich wtyczek i aptanie poprostu ucieka czas
<Lucaszz> na mulenie kompa
<Lucaszz> zastanawiam sie czy przy tak slabym kompie na ubuntu odczuje poprawe
<Lucaszz> jak myslicie?
<uh4> Lucaszz: firefox z natury muli, mi sie opera podoba. Ale moim zdaniem będzie wszystko OK
<Lucaszz> czyli podsumowywujac, sa szanse ze bedzie szybciej tak?
<Lucaszz> bo nie wiem czy czasu nie zmarnuje poprostu ;p
<uh4> Lucaszz: ...
<uh4> The system requirements vary among Ubuntu products. For the main Ubuntu desktop product, the official Ubuntu Documentation recommends a 1 GHz Pentium 4 with 512 megabytes of RAM and 5 gigabytes of hard drive space, or better.[38] For less powerful computers, there are other Ubuntu distributions such as Lubuntu and Xubuntu.
<Lucaszz> no to przekraczam przynajmniej 2krotnie zalecane wymania ;p
<uh4> dokładnie
<Lucaszz> czytalem to, ale wiesz windows tez nie ma podobno duzych wymagan
<uh4> Lucaszz: mi się wydaje że FF muli komputer... przynajmniej ja tak miałem. Zainstalowałem chrome i było OK, dopuki nie dodali reklam do przeglądarki. Teraz urzywam Opery.
<uh4> Lucaszz: więc zmień na windowsie przeglądarke i zobacz czy działą szybciej
<paulEU> witam
<Lucaszz> nie nie dziala;p
<Lucaszz> chrome ff opera ten sam zamul
<paulEU> dostałem w spadku kompika i w nim ubuntu 11.04 - robić update czy zaorać i update robić?
<Lucaszz> no nic musze sprobowac
<uh4> paulEU: robić update czy zaorać i update robić?
<paulEU> znaczy się zaorać hdd i postawić świeży system z iso
<paulEU> przepraszam mój błąd wcześniej
<paulEU> docelowo ma być na nim xbmc
<paulEU> a komp to asrock ION
<uh4> paulEU: a masz ważne pliki? na kompie?
<paulEU> uh4: nie, można wsio zaorać - backupy są
<uh4> paulEU: to zainstaluj od nowa
<tajwanuser> co tam? jak tam?
<paulEU> no tak chyba najszybciej.. na pendrive wrzucone iso
<paulEU> o widze że jest xbmcbuntu
<paulEU> ktoś testował toto?
<uh4> `chciałbym ustawić tak grupy że przy zakładaniu konta powiedzmy do katalogu /home/www bedzie zakładane konto tylko z dostempem do ftp i www, a do katalogu /home/shells dotep do shella i tak dalej.
<uh4> a może to w plikach konfiguracyjnych serwerów sshd httpd dać ograniczenia dla grup?
<Wizard> Co masz na myśli pisząc "przy zakładaniu konta do katalogu /home/www"?
<uh4> Wizard: znaczy urzytkownika pod grupe powiedzny konta-www
<uh4> przy zakładaniu urzytkownika dodam go do grupy konta-www i dane konto automatycznie zablokuje dostęp do ssh
<bastetmilo> ]'urzytkownika'
<uh4> OJ ŻŻŻŻ sorki
<uh4> <skrucha>
<dweller> dobrze że nie użydkownika
<uh4> nie da sie jakoś dać dla całej grupy "X" dać /bin/false? trzeba to robić z palca?
<uh4> co ja piszę
<uh4> dla grupy "X" można ustawić /bin/flase?
<dweller> ALCami
<dweller> można
<uh4> DenyGroup w ssh config właśnie wyczytałem
<uh4> a jednak nie :/
<uh4> /etc/ssh/ssh_config: line 54: Bad configuration option: DenyGroup
<uh4> /etc/ssh/ssh_config: terminating, 1 bad configuration options
<uh4> w opisie opensshd jest wpis że DenyGroups blokuje logowanie klientów z danej drupy
<Stirlitz> ojej wywal logowanie za pomocą haseł i tyle, kto bedzie miał klucz to sie zaloguje
<uh4> ta, weź go zapamiętaj, z kartką nie będę chodził
<uh4> sshd_config - dla wyjaśnienia / a nie ssh_config.
<Lucaszz> ile warto przeznaczyc GB na partycje ubuntu ?
<Lucaszz> pliki na ktorych sie pracuje lepiej trzymac w ext czy w ntfs?
<Lucaszz> co wychodzi szybciej
<paulEU> no i nowy ubuntu postawione... nawet ładne ;)
<paulEU> teraz piknie aktualizacje się robią
<Lucaszz> help me ;p
<paulEU> Lucaszz: jakie partycje?
<paulEU> chodzi o / ? /home? czy co?
<Lucaszz> no czy partycja na ktorej bede trzymal jakies pliki
<Lucaszz> na ktorych bede operowal
<Lucaszz> projekty
<Lucaszz> workspejsy
<Lucaszz> itp
<Lucaszz> czy lepiej trzymac w ext czy ntfs
<Lucaszz> ?
<Lucaszz> interesuje mnie tylko wydajnsosc
<Lucaszz> programy
<paulEU> jeżeli z poziomu Win chcesz mieć wygodny dostęp to zostaje Ci ntfs
<paulEU> ale wydajnościowo lepszy jest ext
<Lucaszz> ntfs zawsze moze zostac w formie archiwu
<Lucaszz> m
<Lucaszz> a pracowac na etx4
<paulEU> no to ext4 i już
<uh4> z tego co kojarzę w ubuntu nie podepniesz partycji /home ani / pod ntfs więc ext
<uh4> a poszedł
<paulEU> ano nie, ale nie szkodzi nic żeby zamontować jako np /dane
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-26
<uh4> jest ktoś?
<m477> y
<m477> um
<Cyr4x> Gdzie można przejżeć raporty błędu które system tworzy? Coś notorycznie po starcie systemu wyrzuca mi "wykryto raport błędu" i próbuję dojść co
<kabi_097> Siema, Czy to jest kanał IRC ubuntu-pl???
<Xanthia_> tak
<Xanthia_> Need help, dobrzy ludzie, jack mnie się zacina :(
<kabi_097> coś tutaj jest pusto....
<kabi_097> czy to tutaj jest miejsce do "gadania"?
<Xanthia_> no tak, tylko 83 osoby +2, faktycznie pustki
<Xanthia_> tylko dla hipsterów
<Xanthia_> nikt normalny już nie używa irca
<kabi_097> no faktycznie. Pierwszy raz jestem na irc.
<kabi_097> Znacie jakiś fajne darmowe gry 3d na Ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> BZflag!
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<test__> Supertuxkart
<bastetmilo> Extreme Tux racer
<ChaosEngine> quake1/2/3, enemy territory, 0ad
<kabi_097> A jakiś bardziej dla dzieci? Bo mam brata na głowie...
<ChaosEngine> supertuxkart
<kabi_097> ale oprócz ExTuxRacer i SuperTuxKart i SuperTux...
<DaZ> dzieci bieda
<DaZ> raceintospace! :v
<dweller> xmoto nikt mu nie polecił
<dweller> wywaliłby komputer za okno :]
<KrolYN> witam
<KrolYN> mam maly problem ktorego nie moge rozwiazac
<KrolYN> jest ktos kto ma chwile czasu?
<Stirlitz> Zadaj pytanie po prostu, nuż ktoś się nudzi.
<KrolYN> ok
<KrolYN> uzywam gnome-terminal na innym wm niz gnome
<KrolYN> nie moge ustawic przezroczystosci
<KrolYN> tzn. moge ustawic ale nie dziala
<KrolYN> czy przezroczystosc gnome-terminal obsluguje tapety w formacie .jpg czy musi to byc .png
<KrolYN> dodam ze w przypadku gnome opacity dziala dobrze
<KrolYN> *przezroczystosc
<Stirlitz> a jaki wm?
<KrolYN> awesome
<Stirlitz> dweller, ...
<Stirlitz> KrolYN, dweller jest specem od awensome, wiec jak przyjdzie...
<KrolYN> ok dzieki
<dweller> awesome ssie, tyle mogę Ci powiedzieć
<dweller> weź dwm albo xmonada jak chcesz poświęcić 800mb dysku na ghc
<dweller> poza tym, xcompmgr zainstaluj
<KrolYN> spodobal mi sie
<KrolYN> skonfigurowalem, wygodny
<KrolYN> xmonad lepszy?
<KrolYN> no i lua ogarniam w miare, nie wiem jak z haskellem
<KrolYN> dweller: dlaczego awm ssie?
<dweller> właśnie przez lua
<dweller> chociaż wiesz ja jestem dziwny i mam upodobania do dziwnych rzeczy ;f
<dweller> od awesome 2.x zaczynałem tilingi, i 2.x mi się bardzo podobało
<dweller> 3.x zdupili właśnie przez lua i niestabilne api, praktycznie co aktualizację trzeba config adaptować
<dweller> jeżeli nie pisac od nowa
<dweller> mam config do xmonada z wersji 0.8 albo 0.9 i bez problemu go nadal uruchomisz
<dweller> a nie, to 0.7 :D
<KrolYN> hehe ;)
<KrolYN> od kilku programistow slyszalem ze xmonad jest troche bardziej pojeb*** od awesome
<KrolYN> no i wszystkie screeny ktore widzialem z xmonada nie prezentuja sie za dobrze
<dweller> ta, od tych którzy polegli na konfiguracji
<KrolYN> a bawie sie troche grafika i badz co badz awesome wydaje sie bardziej estetyczne
<KrolYN> dweller: byc moze
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/m/2010/12/11/2010-12-11-223540_1280x800_scrot.png
<dweller> aż tak źle wygląda?
<KrolYN> nie, najlepszy jaki widzialem
<KrolYN> moze to google grafika wyswietla same szmiry
<KrolYN> dweller: pytanie czy i ja nie polegne
<Stirlitz> one wszystkie pieknie wyglądaja bez okien
<dweller> https://www.cubby.com/p/_f16604b462724cef809859fc4c336255/2013-01-21-223026_1280x800_scrot.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bygjknh> (at www.cubby.com)
<dweller> masz z oknem ;f
<dweller> KrolYN: podstawy podstaw haskella idzie przyswoić w kilka minut
<dweller> i w sumie z tym możesz już startować
<KrolYN> Stirlitz: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/26/2013-01-26-231348_1680x1050_scrot.png
<KrolYN> awesome z oknem
<KrolYN> dweller: spoko
<KrolYN> dweller: jak cos to czuj sie zobowiazany mi pomoc w trudnych chwilach hehe
<Stirlitz> KrolYN, okropne ;) dwellera nawet ładne
<Stirlitz> ale smiem twierdzic że zwykłe unity jest ładniejsze
<KrolYN> unity :D
<Stirlitz> wiem, wiem za mało hakierskie, na szczęście ma to juz za sobą
<Stirlitz> mam*
<KrolYN> bardzo nieporeczne jak dla mnie
<Stirlitz> ja tam sobie chwalę, ale przychodzi taki czas że nie ma sie czasu na konfigurowanie pierdół
<dweller> Stirlitz: obsługa unity klawiaturą ssie nawet bardziej niż lua w awesome
<Stirlitz> dweller, cóż, nie znam awesome, ale winkey+d+w w unity mi wystarcza, poza tym używam myszy czasami
#ubuntu-pl 2013-01-27
<lukasz> Cześć :)
<lukasz> Jestem nowy jesli chodzi o ubuntu mam 2 proste pytanka
<lukasz> Pracuje na 2 monitorach. Ubuntu zdublowalo mi odpowiednik "windowsowego paska start"
<lukasz> na 2 monitory\
<lukasz> jak zostawic by byl tylko na jednym
<lukasz> Oki ukrylem calkiem pasek... Efekt polowiczny ale satysfakcjonujacy
<lukasz> Teraz nie potrafie zaktualizowac firefoxa, pomoglby ktos?
<lukasz> :(
<lukasz> Naprawde n ikt nie jest w stanie z tym pomoc?
<marcin82> z czym?
<uh4> cz
<sq3pmk> cześć
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-20
<sysek> :)
<Quintasan> Witojcie
<Dreadlish> wzajomnie
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: Do roboty a nie na IRCU siedzisz
<Quintasan> :P
<Dreadlish> mam wolne
<Dreadlish> tzn. mam ferie
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Quintasan> Czo te ucznie
<Dreadlish> jeszcze tylko ten rok i następny
<Dreadlish> i koniec moich ferii D;
<gjm> co ty gadasz, ja mam ferie cały czas
<Quintasan> lol
<Dreadlish> a bo ty gjm jesteś
<TheNumb> gjm: ładnie to tak u mamusi dalej mieszkać?
<TheNumb> Ew. tatusi, babci, cioci
<gjm> u alfonsa
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> gjm: słyszałem, że niemcy najwięcej płacą
<TheNumb> Nawet w papierkach
<TheNumb> gjm: prawda to?
<gjm> tak
<Ashiren> lubie koty
<Ashiren> also 1st
<dweller> ale dziś nie sobota
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-21
<gjm> ale ruch
<CookieM> jak w ulu
<TheNumb> łolaboga
<TheNumb> śniek pada od rana
<TheNumb> Ślisko
<TheNumb> ;<
<linuxman3333> czesc :)
<linuxman3333> Aktualizacja virtual boxa zglasza mi blad . Jestem absolutnie poczatkujacy – czy prosciej będzie naprawic te pakiety, czy lepiej odinstalowac virtual boxa i zainstalowac tego nowszego ?
<Ashiren> hm?
<mati75> jaki błąd?
<linuxman3333> hmm, cos, ze jest konflikt pakietow
<mati75> pokaż dokładnie
<linuxman3333> dobrze
<linuxman3333> sprobuje to zrobic i tu napisze
<linuxman3333> a sprobuje wlaczyc instalacje n owego virtual boxa z dysku
<linuxman3333> wtedy dostaje komunikat, ze nalezy to zrobic przez centrum oprogramowania
<linuxman3333> i gdy to robie ,to wyskakuje ten konflikt
<linuxman3333> na dysku mam sciagnieta taka instalke :
<linuxman3333> virtualbox-4.3_4.3.6-91406~Ubuntu~precise_amd64.deb
<Ashiren> dlaczego nie z repo?
<linuxman3333> bo nie wiedzialem jak to sie robi
<linuxman3333> juz widze ten blad
<linuxman3333> osuje istniejacy pakiet
<linuxman3333> kurcze, nie mam jak skopiowac tego komuniaktu, przepisze go
<linuxman3333> psuje istniejacy pakiet "virtualbox" , nastepujacym konfliktem:
<linuxman3333> "virtualbox".
<linuxman3333> Jest on udostepniany przez   home   dffffffd/ pobrane i nazwa tej instalki
<linuxman3333> nie wiem jak to ugryzc
<linuxman3333> a bez aktualizacji virtualboxa nie moge zainstalowac do niego dodatkow
<linuxman3333> a bez tych dodatkow nie mam w virtualboxie obslugi USB
<linuxman3333> :(
<linuxman3333> moge to zrobic takze przez repo - o ile ktos zechcialby mi pomoc
<maniu> http://www.binarytides.com/install-virtualbox-4-3-ubuntu/
<linuxman3333> dzieki za linka
<linuxman3333> mam dodac te repozytoria debiana ? ja mam ubuntu
<maniu> dodajesz repo dla saucy (ubuntu 13.10)
<linuxman3333> wpisalem ta pierwsza komende - do saucy
<linuxman3333> mam komunikat ze : deb: nie znaleziono polecenia
<linuxman3333> cos zle zrobilem :(
<jacekn> linuxman3333: no zle, nie przeczytales tego linka, musisz albo dodac do pliku like zaczynajaca sie od "deb" albo uzyc komendy sudo apt-add-repository
<jacekn> linuxman3333: a potem dodac klucz wget itd., wszysko jest wyjasnione tam
<linuxman3333> bardzo dziekuje
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-22
<grek> jak ustawic zeby terminal dzialal na stale po angielsku ?
<jacekn> grek: zobacz "locale"
<TheNumb> o/
<ftpd> LC_MESSAGES konkretnie.
<Dreadlish> 1st
<Dreadlish> tu też
<gjm> Wygrałeś.
<Dreadlish> wow
<dweller> suck luck
<dweller> much win
<dweller> such*
<gjm> skąd wiesz że żadnego suck nie było? :v
<dweller> ssał szczęście
<dweller> w sumie...
<akurczyk> hej
<akurczyk> moglby mi ktos powiedziec czy dobrze to rozumiem? http://pastebin.com/jqDyZfQj
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-23
<enedil> siema
<lisu> dobry
<TheNumb> To się jeszcze okaże.
<lisu> psujesz coś i nie wiesz czy naprawisz?
<Vorbis^> anandreas1
<mati75> :D
<gjm> ups
<mati75>  NickServ (NickServ@services.): Invalid password for Ciaho.
<mati75> ;(
<mati75> Vorbis^_: ?
<m477> dziwna faza sie zalcza po 3 dniach bez spania ;0
<TheNumb> m477: no nie?
<qermit> kurczem musze postawic ten serwerek szelowy na PPC wreszcie
<honeybuntu> Czy bardzo wazno uzywacz "gufw" program jak juz mam "ufw "nastawjone?
<honeybuntu> Przepraszam, powaznie wydze ze wszystkie zajente
<kklimonda> honeybuntu: gufw to chyba graficzny interfejs do ufw?
<kklimonda> jak masz ufw skonfigurowane, to nie potrzebujesz już gufw
<ftpd> Co to jest za język?
<kklimonda> i proszę, kup słownik
<honeybuntu> Tak, prawda
<gjm> ftpd: Migowy.
<ftpd> "bardzo ważno używacz"?
<gjm> ftpd: obczaj IP
<honeybuntu> wlasnie, ale jestem amerikanka - i bile jako moge pisacz dokladnie.
<ftpd> honeybuntu, So why don't you ask on english help channels?
<honeybuntu> dzienkuje bardzo, ale w Angelsko kannel jest trudno znidzycz kogosz co moze dacz pomuc
<honeybuntu> to bylo wielkie pomoga dla mne. Dzenkuje bardzo polska kannel na ubuntu.
<gjm> Znieście wizy i jesteśmy kwita.
<honeybuntu> Sorry i interrupted you. It is kind of you to help me.
<honeybuntu> Dobra noc. Glad i stopped in. Good night.
<TheNumb> wut
<TheNumb> Co to było?
<ftpd> gjm++
<grek> czesc sftp nadaje sie do np synchronizowania danych na serwerach  ?
<grek> tzn czy to poprawne zastosowanie czy od tego jest ftp ftps
<TheNumb> grek: a czemu nie?
<grek> no wlasnie wydalo mi sie ze to moze nawet lepiej - aplikacja moze wydac sobie jakies polecenia jak by umiala  zdalnie szuykac czy cos - do tego bezpiecznie - tylko jeden problem - ten uparty 755
<grek> pliki wysylane sftp zmieniaja se uprawnienia na siebie
<grek> znaczy za nic nie wiem jak wymusic 775 dla plikow
<grek> przez sftp - niby sa jakies rozwiaania ale zadno mi nie zadzialalo - pare lat temu jakis magik mi zrobił 775 jakims cos jak proxy serwerem czy cos po stronie serwera
<akurczyk> hej, moglbys mi ktos wkleic ew odpowiedz z mojego pytania zadanego jakies 20 h temu? serwer mi sie zresetowal :D
<grek> :)
<akurczyk> grek nie wiem co chcesz zrobic ale moze umask?
<grek> nie dziala
<grek> umask dziala lokalnie
<grek> plik jak wgrasz sftp masz 755 i rybka - do serwera sie nie nadaje chyba ze to jednoosobowy serwer
<akurczyk> http://jeff.robbins.ws/articles/setting-the-umask-for-sftp-transactions
<akurczyk> wydaje mi sie ze sama binarka ftp tez moze byc podmieniona jakoas
<akurczyk> na np proftpd w trybie startowanym z inetda
<grek> ok spbobuje jeszcze raz bo szlak czlowieka trafi za kazdym razem zmiana praw plikow po jakis operacjach
<grek> zreszta sama koncepcja uprawnien jest dla mnei zagadką - dlaczego domyslnie nie jest 775 wlasnie - po co grupa skoro grupa ma takie samo prawo jak others w domyslnym 755 - co innego jak by bylo 750
<grek> http://jeff.robbins.ws/articles/setting-the-umask-for-sftp-transactions
<grek> Then I pointed the Subsystem directive in the sshd_config file to my script: -
<grek> ok mam
<grek> sorki
<akurczyk> dziala?
<akurczyk> grek: ^
<grek> nie
<grek> zreszta zwykly umask tez mi nie dziala mam profile takie http://wklej.to/AG0qL
<grek> .profile
<grek> plik po zalozeniu ma 755
<akurczyk> # the default umask is set in /etc/profile; for setting the umask
<akurczyk> # for ssh logins, install and configure the libpam-umask package.
<akurczyk> choc nigdy nei mialem problemu z umask zwyklym w bashrc
<grek> sek sprawdze
<grek> czyli do /etc/profile daje  na koncy umask 002
<grek> tak ma wygladac
<grek> http://wklej.to/uA5d9
<akurczyk> nie znam za dobrze ubu
<akurczyk> ale kolejnosc przetwarzania plikow dla debiana
<akurczyk> jest rozna dla login i nologin shell - su -l i su bez -l albo logowanie z terminalem po xach albo po tty
<akurczyk> profile jest na poczatku chyba
<akurczyk> i jest globalny
<akurczyk> ustaw tam
<grek> i co trzeba restartowac po ustawieniu
<grek> lokalnie dziala ale przez sftp nie
<grek> nie wiem wlasnie jak to powinno byc - na serwrze sa rozne zeczy - jest dany projekt - i do tego projektu zakladam grupe - i fajnie by bylo zeby pliki w danym katalogu
<grek> mialy prawo zapisu dla tej grupy
<grek> bez koniecznosci ciaglego zmieniania praw recznie
<grek> :)
<grek> w sumie nawet nie chodzi o users - bo to za duzo praw by dalo - o inna specjalna grupe ale to jak osiagnac to nie mam pojecia - dobre bylo by nawet samo 775 dla users - kazdemy dac users troche to przesane ale praktyczniejsze niz ciagle zmiany
<akurczyk> chgrp?
<akurczyk> dla folderu
<akurczyk> sprobuj tego pakietu z komentarza
<akurczyk> nie znam za bardoz ubu
<akurczyk> masz moze sesje na irc?
<akurczyk> grek: ^
<grek> czego - plikow po kazdym wczytaniu nowych  ?
<grek> jak pakiety
<grek> tak robimy - sudo chgrp -R folder nazwagrupy + sudo chmod -R 775 :) i tak  w koło
<grek> ktos loguje sie wgrwa plik - i bez roota albo jego zmiany pliku nie ruszysz :)
<akurczyk> hmm dziwne
<grek> czemu
<akurczyk> jak jest grupa dla folderu
<akurczyk> to nowe powinny chyba
<akurczyk> pliki
<grek> no to co jak-
<akurczyk> miec ta sama
<grek> chyba na kazdym systemie i kazdym linuxie - nie dziedziczy to
<grek> tak mi sie zdaje ale nie znam sie
<grek>  z moich obserwacji tak jest - i jest to dosc klopotliwe przy wspoluzytkowanych
<grek> na domowym kompie z zona ok - dam umask i dziala 775 i oboje w users grupie
<grek> ale po ssh i innych robi sie bajzer zawsze
<akurczyk> moze sticky bit?
<akurczyk> specjalne uprawnienia:
<akurczyk> 4xxx -- effective user -- uruchamianie programu jako jego właściciel -- chmod u+s program -- -rwsr-xr-x
<akurczyk> 2xxx -- effective group -- tworzenie nowych plików w katalogu z grupą ustawioną na grupe katalogu -- chmod g+s dir -- drwxrwsr-x
<akurczyk> 1xxx -- sticky bit -- blokuje możliwość zmiany nazwy i usuwanie plików/katalogów mimo uprawnień -- ustawiany dla katalogu -- np. /tmp -- chmod +t dir -- drwxrwxrwt
<akurczyk> chmod 2xxx katalog
<akurczyk> to fragment mojej sciagi nie gwaranetuje ze jest ok wszystko :D
<grek> ale nie czaje to co znaczy :) czyli mam dac - chmod g+s dir -- drwxrwsr-x
<grek> taj
<akurczyk> chmod 4xxx np 4775
<akurczyk> katalog
<akurczyk> bez ---
<akurczyk> -- to tak sobie oznaczylem co z tego wyjdzie
<akurczyk> g+s tez pewnei zadziala
<grek> hm ty no grupa zrobiła sie jak katalogu zeczywiscie
<grek> no super
<grek> :)
<grek> a 775 tez sie da tak wymusic ?
<grek> to cudo jest :)
<grek> bo plik ma 775 - to lokalnie robie
<akurczyk> 775 tylko umaskiem :(
<grek> ok tak czy inaczej to super jest
<akurczyk> pod bsd jest wiecej tych uprawnien speicalnych
<akurczyk> mozliwe ze tam tak
<grek> acha
<akurczyk> http://pastebin.com/qXzvbz0R
<akurczyk> jak cos to to jest moja sciaga
<grek> ok dziek
<grek> nie jesdnak nie dziala to zdalnie
<grek> lokalnie tak zdalnie nie
<grek> :)
<grek> jest 755 i users grupa - loklanie 775 + wlasciwa grupa w tym katalogu - sftp se robi jak chce
<grek> spbobuje znowu ftp jakos i wymusic prawa dla wszystjkich plikow
<grek> ok na dzis koniec dzieki za  pomoc
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-24
<buharin> hej, jest tu jakis programista?
<nvll> nie ma
<gjm> był, ale umarł z głodu
<buharin> : (
 * buharin tylko trolle przeżyły
<gjm> A ja Artur.
<TheNumb> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1vx327/tried_to_dual_boot_ubuntu_with_win8_accidentally/
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> O nie, jednak nie usunął przypadkiem windowsa :<
<TheNumb> Szkoda
<gjm> Gamoń.
<TheNumb> Chociaż lepsza była ta wczorajsza amerikanka
<mucha090> kto z was używa linux mint kde w wersji 16 ?
<mucha090> no i czy aktualizował z wersji 15 do 16
<jacekn> co to jest mint kde? myslalem ze mint to mate i cinamon?
<mucha090> wersja główna posiada mate lub cinnamon
<gjm> A w Ubuntu nie możesz zainstalować KDE?
<mucha090> zaś jest jeszcze wersja z środowiskiem kde
<mucha090> gjm ja własnie używam mint kde
<gjm> To nie do Ciebie.
<mucha090> miałem wersje 15 i zaktualizowałem do 16 i tutaj już jest problem
<mucha090> bo nie moge wyłączyć systemu ani go zrestartować
<jacekn> gjm: moge ale pytanie moje jest jaka jest roznica miedzy ubuntu z zainstalowanym KDE a mintem? chyba zadna?
<jacekn> chociaz minta nie uzywalem za wiele
<gjm> Mint ma jakieś kodeki doinstalowane i inne pierdoły.
<mucha090> mint ma na starcie pare ficzerów
<gjm> iirc
<gjm> still kupa
<jacekn> gjm: ubuntu tez jak mu kazesz przy instalacji
<gjm> jacekn: "Na standardowej płycie instalacyjnej znajduje się większość popularnego własnościowego oprogramowania - wtyczka Adobe Flash Player, Java oraz duży zbiór kodeków audio i wideo pozwalających odtworzyć wszystkie popularne pliki muzyczne i filmowe, nawet korzystając z wersji Live CD (w Ubuntu takie oprogramowanie trzeba zainstalować samodzielnie)[1]."
<gjm> Aż sprawdziłem.
<mati75> mint ssie
<mati75> dziękuje
<gjm> ^
<mati75> jak ubuntu
<Voldenet> hejcenie minta, ishygddt
<mati75> Voldenet: ja mogę
<Voldenet> każdy może
<gjm> "ishygddt" - to po szwedzku?
<Voldenet> tylko po prostu mam nadzieję, że tego nie robisz
<mati75> ja go współtworze
<Voldenet> i seriously hope you guys don't do that
<jacekn> gjm: ale to paczki w ubuntu i tak sa, tylko ma to znaczenie przy instalacji bez netu
<Voldenet> ishygddt :)
<mucha090> dobra, to może powiecie mi gdzie może leżeć problem?
<gjm> still kupa
<gjm> wszędzie
<jacekn> mucha090: mint chyba nie wspiera upgradow?
<Voldenet> jeśli twórca nie hejci oprogramowania które tworzy to jest słabym programistą
<Voldenet> :)
<Voldenet> czy tam grafikiem
<mucha090> jacekn, update manager jest? jest
<jacekn> mucha090: tak ale miedzy wydaniami nie wspieraja chyba, tylko reinstall o ile pamietam
<jacekn> mucha090: nie znaczy ze nie dziala nigdy ale pewnie jest powod dla ktorego tak mowia
<mati75> jacekn: wspiera
<mucha090> ale, jak już mówiłem, mam problem z ponownym uruchomieniem systemu i jego wyłączeniem
<mucha090> oczywiście przez konsole działa ale nie graficznie
<mucha090> no i nie  moge włączyć/wyłączyć firewalla przez SystemSettings
<mucha090> więc mam nadzieje że macie pomysł jak naprawić system
<jacekn> mati75: ach widze teraz, nie zalecaja tylko, rekomenduja pelny reinstall
<kklimonda> mucha090: reinstalacja z zachowaniem katalogu domowego będzie pewnie najszybsza ;)
<kklimonda> ech, ja dzisiaj tak firefoksa "naprawiłem" - kasując profil, i zakładając nowy, a potem synchronizując stuff z powrotem
<mucha090> ahhh
<mucha090> dobra to może wiecie gdzie znajdują się wszystkie pliki konfiguracyjne do polkita?
<mucha090> bo wydaje mi sie że to tam może być problem
<kklimonda> /var/lib/polkit-1 /usr/share/polkit-1 /etc/polkit-1
<mucha090> dzięki:D
<mucha090> a no i czasem mi wywala błąd "KDEinit error: nie można uruchomić kate"
<mati75> gjm: najlepszego!
<gjm> mati75: dzięki (:
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-25
<xxxxawerf> Cześć, chce stworzyć w linuksie grupę o nazwie mechanicy samochodowi. Czy jest możliwość utworzenia takiej grupy.
<kklimonda> nie z użyciem /etc/groups
<Voldenet> jak chcesz to mechanicy_samochodowi
<ftpd> Hehe.
<ftpd> Ale fajny pomysł.
<Voldenet> używanie spacji jako separatora to lamerstwo
<Voldenet> moje foldery mają newline'y w nazwach
<jacekowski> Voldenet: a co zlego niby we spacji?
<jacekowski> Voldenet: 0x20 to bajt jak kazdy inny
<Voldenet> no właśnie
<Voldenet> bajt jak każdy inny
<Voldenet> według mnie powinno się zezwolić na wszystkie znaki utf8 w grupach
<Voldenet> a jako separatora użyć można czegoś, co praktycznie nie występuje
<Voldenet> pewnie dałoby się to zmienić, pytanie tylko ile narzędzi oczekuje spacji w tej liście
<jacekowski> zero
<jacekowski> separator to /
<grek> czesc
<grek> te podpisy elektroniczne to miedzynarodowe sa czy to w polsce trzeba kupic -
<grek> potrzebuje jak najtanszy najlpeiej bezplatyny - moze nie dzialac bo nie chodzi o bezpiecznstwo tylko o urzedowoa procedure ze mozna z takim podpisem wysylac papiery do urzedow
<grek> ma ktos moze doswiadczenie gdzei to mozna najtaniej zalatwic
<grek> bo rozumiem ze se wygenerowac nie mozna ? :)
<sysek> https://www.google.pl/search?q=podpis+elektroniczny&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=n27jUpOlNdCShQeju4GQCQ
<grek> no czytam to od praru minit ale nie pisza w reklamach kup teraz czy mozna sobie kupic za granica albo cos
<grek> 250 zl za formalnosc wyslania deklaracji do urzedu to dosc zabawne
<sysek> a nie wiem. nigdy sie tym temastem nie interesowalem, wiec Ci nie pomoge.
<grek> no ok puytam bo moze ktos cos o tym wie
<sysek> hm. jest sobota i to godzina 9, raczej tutaj wszyscy spia :D
<grek> ja nie spie
<grek> :)
<sysek> ja tez :P
<grek> spóźniłem sie zdeklaracja - była do jutra
<grek> jak bym mial taki podpis to bym mugł przez neta wyslac a ze nie mam to moze bedzie kara
<grek> i wyprawa na poczte w poniedzialek
<sysek> grek: pit ?
<grek> vat
<grek> do 25 jest a mam go w domu :)
<sysek> hm. raczej mala kare chyba nalicza. zreszta to polska, wiec wszystko jest mozliwe
<grek> no wiem ale pomyslalem ze moze raz na zawsze zalatwie taki podpis i do czegos sie moze przyda mytslalem ze sa juz bezplatne
<grek> ale nie bardzo :)
<grek> to chyba dziala na linuxie bez problemu to podpisywanie
<grek> zrezzta co za pytanie - musi dzialac :)
<grek> do tego jest nawet jakis czytnik :) ee to jakas raczej nie przyszlosciwoa technilogia
<grek> powinni to jakos z telefonem czy czyms co kazdy ma spiąć a nie jakies dodatkowe urzadzenie
<TheNumb> Miśki, ja ubuntu radzi sobie z aktualizacjami do nowszych wersji?
<TheNumb> Jest sens trzymać /home na osobnej partycji?
<sysek> zawsze jest sens
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> sysek: ubu chyba standardowo nie proponuje wydzielonego /home
<kklimonda> ubuntu potrafi się instalować bez kasowania /home
<kklimonda> chyba jedyna dystrybucja która tak ma ;)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: przy aktualizacji do nowszej wersji?
<kklimonda> TheNumb: przy aktualizacji to w ogóle nie ma znaczenia, bo aktualizujesz działający system
<kklimonda> ale przy instalacji na czysto tak jest dodatkowo
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nie, jest taka opcja, że z livecd nadpisuje poprzednią wersję.
<TheNumb> Chociaż w sumie teraz to nie ma aż takiego znaczenia bo i tak jestem na LTS.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ach, możliwe - nie widziałem jej. podejrzewam, że tym bardziej /home zastąpi
<kklimonda>  /home na oddzielnej partycji zazwyczaj się kończy tym, że albo na / dałeś za dużo, albo ci zabrakło miejsca ;)
<TheNumb> tja.
<kklimonda> ale fakt, że jak chciałem kiedyś instalować fedorę, to nie zrobienie wcześniejsze /home na oddzielnej partycji było problemem
<kklimonda> tylko to średni argument, bo distro hopping w pewnym momencie się nudzi ;)
<TheNumb> mhm
<sysek> :o
<TheNumb> sysek: hm?
<jacekn> TheNumb: najlepiej lvm zrobic, mozesz powiekszyc/zmniejszyc partycje jak nie dobierzesz rozmiaru dobrze
<TheNumb> Nie lubię wynalazków typu lvm.
<TheNumb> Może i jest wygodne, ale tego nie lubię.
<jacekn> no to blad, LVM jest super przydatny a na serwerach bez niego sobie nie wyobrazam pracy
<TheNumb> Na serwerach tak
<TheNumb> Na desktopie nie widzę potrzeby ;-)
<jacekn> no bo miales szczescie albo dobrze zaplanowales rzeczy. Ale czasem sie zdarza ze potrzebujesz wieksza partycje albo wymienic dysk latwo
<jacekn> i sie wtedy LVM przydaje
 * jacekn na desktopie i tak uzywa btrfs
<TheNumb> jacekn: tak rzadko cokolwiek zmieniam w komputerze, że nie potrzebuję :3
<TheNumb> Tym bardziej, że to laptop :D
<TheNumb> Jak już coś zmieniam to całego laptoka.
<jacekn> no tak to ma sens w sumie
<sysek> ktos tutaj nadal uzywa ubuntu ?
<TheNumb> Ja, od wczoraj D:
<bastetmilo> Ja wciąż używam!
<Dreadlish> btrfs
<Dreadlish> ._.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: przecież już jest "stabilny"
<Dreadlish> w teorii.
<TheNumb> Z tego powodu "" :P
<TheNumb> Z wiki btrfs: "The filesystem disk format is no longer unstable, and it's not expected to change unless there are strong reasons to do so. If there is a format change, file systems with a unchanged format will continue to be mountable and usable by newer kernels."
<TheNumb> jacekn: nie wolałeś ZoL?
<jacekn> sysek: ja tez na Ubuntu
<sysek> mhm
<jacekn> przeciez to na desktopie, wlasnie dlatego uzywalem zeby jak cos zglosic bugi, backupy mam dobre
<TheNumb> sysek: a co innego? ;o
<jacekn> Dreadlish: w praktyce tez jest stabilny, z tego co pamietam byl jeden bug ktory mogl spowodowac utrate danych w ekstremalnych przypadkach i to tylko jak ludzie uzywali nieudkumentowanem opcji montowania
<Dreadlish> no to może coś poprawili
<Dreadlish> i może wreszcie działające fsck zrobili ;d
<sysek> TheNumb: duzo jest dystrybucji linuksa
<TheNumb> sysek: meh
<TheNumb> Takich co "działają" jest mao <:
<Dreadlish> gentoo zawsze działą
<jacekn> Dreadlish: ale nie pamietam zadnego powaznego buga w btrfs, cos mnie ominelo?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: śmiem wątpić.
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: nie ma, że nie działa samo z siebie
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: tylko z winy usera ;D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a co jak jest spieprzony pakiet? (:
<TheNumb> tzn, ebuild
<Dreadlish> jacekn: swego czasu jak fs oznaczył się jako unclean, to fsck oznaczało tylko jako clean bez niczego
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: jak robisz -9999 to nie dziwne ;D
<Dreadlish> jacekn: i tak oto dane szły sie
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: gunwo.
<jacekn> Dreadlish: ach no cos znalazlem 4 late temu na ten temat faktycznie
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: no to pokaż :3
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: co pokaż?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: taki ebuild
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ati-drivers w konfiguracji powerxpress (:
<Dreadlish> bo ja jeszcze przez tyle ile siedzę na gentoo nei spotkałem się
<Dreadlish> ati-drivers
<Dreadlish> dziękuje.
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: co ciekawe, kiedyś działało ale od jakiegoś czasu nie hula *tylko* w giento i sabajonie. Pszypadek? Niesondze
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: niom
<sysek> TheNumb: opensuse?
<Dreadlish> opensuse to nie dystrybucja
<Dreadlish> opensuse to gruba krowa ;D
<sysek> z Toba nie ma o czym rozmawiac
<sysek> wiec
<TheNumb> sysek: nie ma i8kutils więc odpada :<
<sysek> TheNumb: chyba, ze tak. a fedora ? ubuntu-pochodne typu mint ?
<TheNumb> sysek: w fedorze maintainer fglrx się wypiął.
<TheNumb> Tzn, rpmfusion nie w fedorze.
<TheNumb> Pochodne ubuntu mnie nie interesują.
<sysek> i nie narzekasz na unity :P ?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/vleKIqO.jpg
<sysek> the fuck ?
<kklimonda> podziękuj 4chanowi za to ;)
<Ashiren> nie, ja tak od serca
<sysek> tu je polska, tu je wodka
<ddddaa> siemka jest jakis sposob na reinstalacje gruba jak mam  osobna partycje /boot
<ddddaa> ??
<jacekowski> taki sam
<TheNumb> Tylko musisz mieć zamontowane /boot
<ddddaa> czyli musze miec system + boot zamontowane ta?
<jacekowski> ta
<TheNumb> ta
<ddddaa> a bez montowania boota nic nie da  grub-install /dev/sdb?? nie wrzuci sam do /boot?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> Skąd ma wiedzieć gdzie jest /boot?
<TheNumb> W sumie to jak masz utworzony taki katalog to do niego się zainstaluje
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> Nie wiem czy jak masz /boot w /etc/fstab to sam nie zamontuje.
<TheNumb> Może jest coś takiego automagicznego w ubuntu.
<ddddaa> powinienem miec chyba, bo od zawsze mam osobne  / /boot /home
<Voldenet> a czemu nie zamontujesz boota?
<Voldenet> wpisz mount i sprawdź czy jest zamontowany
<jacekowski> ale, ipv6 tutaj dziaua
<Voldenet> zdziwieniem w tych czasach powinno być, że ipv4 jeszcze działa
<Voldenet> a nie, firmy mają 10.0.0.0/8 które im się wyczerpują
<Voldenet> i zamiast użyć ipv6 to kombinują
<ddddaa> nacisem ctrl+s i sie rozlaczylem
<ddddaa> znaczy alt+s, ale nie wazne
<sysek> co tu porobić w ten dzień
<sysek> chyba po prostu pogram na konsoli
<Voldenet> sysek: poćwicz podnoszenie sztang siłą umysłu
<Voldenet> http://i.imgur.com/8P2sx3W.jpg
<Voldenet> niektórzy już potrafią
<sysek> :D
<ddddaa> wiec... mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt (ubu) potem mount /dev/sdb1 /boot?, potem grub-install /dev/sdb czy  grub-install /boot?
<jacekowski> ale slabo dziaua
<jacekowski> po ipv6 jest jakis krzywy routing do europy przez japonie
<Voldenet> a z japonii do uk nie ma przypadkiem światłowodu?
<Voldenet> miał być, ale nie wiem kiedy
<jacekowski> i 400ms mam po ipv4 a 600 po ipv6
<Voldenet> nvm
<ddddaa> kuna nie wiem juz, a wie ktos jak przeniesc partyce poza "extendent" bez resizowania i kopiowania?
<sysek> ddddaa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ddddaa> ten program to lipa zeby nie napisac chujnia on nie dziala :>
<ddddaa> piew sie mnie pyta czy najwiekszy dysk  jest wymienialny (USB), logiczne ze najwiekszy dysk nie bedze wymienialnym
<ddddaa> potem wybieram ze boot jest osobna partycja  na sdb1,  i mam mi na liste dac Ubuntu 13.10  ktory jest na sdb7 a gryba zainstalowac na /sdb (innej opcji nie ma)
<ddddaa> i daje dalejk
<ddddaa> to program kasuje mi SDA, i mowi ze na SDBA malo miejsce ble ble i jedzie dalej
<ddddaa> potem robie reboot
<ddddaa> i idze 2x Windows 7 na sda1 i sda3..... wtf?
<ddddaa> i widze*
<sysek> :o
<ddddaa> program robi cos innego
<ddddaa>  ic ja ustawiam...
<ddddaa> sorki ze brak polskich znakow
<ddddaa> poprostu ich nie mam :P
<ddddaa> moze odemne wszystkie dyski
<ddddaa> odepne
<ddddaa> i zostaiw tylko ten z ubuntu
<ddddaa> i tego programu uzyje
<sysek> nie, grub musi przeciez zobaczyc windowsa i dodac wpis
<ddddaa> bo teraz przenosze dane, kiedys zrobilem 200mb boot , / 50gb i reszta ( ponad 600gb  na /home)
<ddddaa> zmiejsza / do 25gb :P i powiekszam home
<ddddaa> wiem
<ddddaa> ale jak podlacze winde oraz  magazyn numer 2
<ddddaa> czyli 3 dyski mam fizyczne
<ddddaa> to w terminalu moge odpalic "update-grub"
<ddddaa> i znajdze windowsa
<sysek> znajdzie
<ddddaa> zreszta i tak nie potrzbuje go narazie
<ddddaa> nie wchodzilem na partycje z windowsem ok roku
<ddddaa> od wydanie steam na ubuntu :P
<ddddaa> rekord ;P
<ddddaa> Ubuntu uzywalem do neta i prostych czynnosci :P
<ddddaa> a widde jak kosole - do giercowania
<ddddaa> na steamie mam 105 gier, z czego 98 jest na pingwinka :P
<ddddaa> jeszcze origin i bedzie fajnie :P
<sysek> ta, origin
<miomol> Witam i o xorga pytam ;)
<miomol> Mam co prawda minta ale bazuje na ubu, mam GTX460 i najnowsze sterowniki... i teoretycznie wszystko działa w porządku, do czasu kiedy chcę uruchomić dual-head
<miomol> Główny monitor to 1360x768 LCD, czyli 60Hz, drugi to CRT 1024x768 85Hz, za nic nie mogę wymusić odświeżania 85Hz na CRT.
<mati75> miomol: wersja tego minta?
<miomol> mati75, 16 XFCE amd64
<miomol> Jeśli to robi różnicę to sterowniki z repo instalowane
<mati75> poproszę o xrandr -q na wklej.org
<mati75> i podanie linka tutaj
<miomol> Hmm, w takim razie chwila, muszę się na niego przebootować.
<miomol> mati75: Oto wynik xrandr -q: http://wklej.org/hash/30ea6655659/
<mati75> 75Hz tylko widzi
<miomol> Widzi 60, 70 i 75Hz
<mati75> xrandr --output DVI-I-0 --mode 1024x768 --rate 85
<mati75> o maksymalną wartość mi chodziło
<mati75> jak nie pomoże to bym spróbował ze sterownikiem 331
<miomol> Hmm
<miomol> Na windowsie 331 działają, tutaj jestem na 319.32
<miomol> To jutro ściągnę i zainstaluję bo od jutra szybszy internet mam mieć (na tym by się pół dnia ściągało)
<mati75> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<mati75> podpowiedź jakby co
<miomol> Więc zdam relację, póki na windowsa się wrócę
<kklimonda> dwa crt x.x
<kklimonda> a nie, jeden crt tylko
<kklimonda> crt x.x
<Voldenet> wspaniałe czasy kiedy trzeba było znać odświeżanie poziome i pionowe monitora
<Voldenet> ach
<kklimonda> ta
<sysek> ja musze jakos tego optimusa zainstalowac
<sysek> bo podobno jest juz oficjalny od nvidii
<Voldenet> podobno optimus to rak najgorszy
<Voldenet> http://coderofworlds.com/before-buying-a-laptop-check-if-it-has-nvidia-optimus-its-purpose-is-infuriate-you/
<h4b0> cześć wszystkim
<Dreadlish> cześć wzajemnie.
<h4b0> ludzie mam problem z postfixem, nie moge sie polaczyc na telnecie :)
<h4b0> wczoraj wszystko dzialalo niestety hostname ulegl zmianie i chyba nie umiem poprawnie skonfigurowac pliku hosts
<Dreadlish> 127.0.0.1 i hostname
<h4b0> address not listed for hostname           oraz  connect from unknown
<h4b0> :(
<h4b0> chociaz lacze sie z localhosta.
<h4b0> ok solved.
<h4b0> reboot pomógł.
<akurczyk> jest tu jakiś żyjący programmer c++?
<h4b0> slucham
<h4b0> moze pomge .
<akurczyk> :)
<akurczyk> wiec tak
<akurczyk> kolega robi gre
<akurczyk> i chcial zrobic ja obiektowo
<akurczyk> wiec stworzyl klase swiat i klase gracz
<akurczyk> pozniej obiekty obu klas
<akurczyk> i chce sie odwolac do obiektu klasy swiat bedac w obiekcie klasy gracz
<akurczyk> iz dat possible?
<kklimonda> to pytanie ma niewiele wspólnego z C++, a sporo z podstawami programowania obiektowego
<kklimonda> niech zacznie od czegoś prostszego ;)
<h4b0> świat tworzy pierwsze?
<akurczyk> tak
<akurczyk> mozna klase "zaanonsowac"
<akurczyk> ze tak powiem
<h4b0> po co.
<akurczyk> class gracz przed tym
<akurczyk> ale
<h4b0> patrz
<akurczyk> i tak nie dostanie sie do obiektu
<akurczyk> bo o obiekt chodzi
<h4b0> jak tworzy klase gracz
<h4b0> to niech podaje w parametrze wskaznik na obiekt swiat
<h4b0> i juz ma :)
<h4b0> czekaj czyli swiat czy gracz inicjuje pierwsze?
<akurczyk> myslalismy o pointerach ale czy to ladne rozwiazanie? nic ie ucieknie w pamieci - zmienne nie moga byc jakos przenoszone?
<akurczyk> swiat
<h4b0> no to niech zrobi tak jak mowie
<akurczyk> a konkretnie nazywa sie to mapa bo zle napisalem*
<h4b0> niewazne.
<h4b0> wskaznik to wskaznik nie ucieknie :>
<akurczyk> dzieki :)
<h4b0> nie ma za co =]
#ubuntu-pl 2014-01-26
<akurczyk> h4b0: r u still there?
<h4b0> ofc.
<akurczyk> istnieje jakas opcja zeby teraz ze swiata (obiekt tworzony jako pierwszy) dostac sie do gracza (ten 2 objekt)?
<h4b0> to jest zła praktyka ale można.
<akurczyk> jesli chcialbym odtworzyc ten obiekt na podstawie jego adresu to jak mam to zrobic?
<h4b0> ?
<h4b0> powiedz mi inaczej
<akurczyk> moge wkleic tutaj z 10 linijek?
<h4b0> tak jakbys tlumaczyc to osobie ktora nie wie co to informatyka
<h4b0> pewnie mozesz.
<akurczyk> class Świat {
<akurczyk> }
<akurczyk> class Gracz {
<akurczyk> }
<akurczyk> Świat ŚWIAT;
<akurczyk> Gracz GRACZ;
<akurczyk> Świat.PointerGRACZA = &GRACZ;
<akurczyk> Gracz.PointerŚWIATA = &ŚWIAT;
<akurczyk> dobrze do tego miejsca?
<akurczyk> pomijajac skladnie :D
<h4b0> c++ piszecie?
<akurczyk> tak
<h4b0> źle
<akurczyk> tylko ze ja znam slabo c# i php tylko
<h4b0> ;d
<akurczyk> a kolega sie c++ uczy
<h4b0> Player *player = new Player()
<h4b0> sorry
<akurczyk> teraz chcielibysmy odtowrzyc w obu obiektach/klasach 2 pozostale
<h4b0> inaczej
<akurczyk> wlasnie nei nowy
<h4b0> Swiat * swiat = new Swiat();
<akurczyk> chodzi o to zeby swiat mogl cos wywolac w graczu
<h4b0> pozniej
<akurczyk> i odwrotnie
<h4b0> Player * player = new Player(swiat);
<akurczyk> * to wskaznik?
<h4b0> tak
<akurczyk> ale wtedy player bedzie mial dostep do swiata
<akurczyk> a jak zrobic zeby swiat mial do gracza?
<akurczyk> h4b0: Jerry12123432142 to ten kolega
<h4b0> dobra a inaczej
<h4b0> po co wam to
<h4b0> co ma świat ustawiac
<h4b0> generalnie powinno sie robic np tak że player->setCoś(coś tam);
<akurczyk> http://pastebin.com/xiJQcpne -- tak to jest teraz
<akurczyk> kolega nie moze send to a channel :(
<akurczyk> http://pastebin.com/4RXB1h01
<h4b0> oj kurde
<h4b0> musiecie poczytac sporo
<h4b0> bo duzo musialbym tlumaczyc
<akurczyk> ogolnie o programowaniu obj?
<h4b0> tak
<h4b0> jak i o samym cpp
<akurczyk> moze podaj jakies keywordsy jeszcze
<h4b0> "Od zera do gier kodera"
<Tracerneo> "Od zera do gier kodera", obiektowość to rak, inne języki programowania
<akurczyk> http://www.cs.put.poznan.pl/arybarczyk/Kurs%20C++.pdf ?
<Tracerneo> http://xion.org.pl/productions/texts/coding/megatutorial/
<akurczyk> dzieki za linki
<Bercik> Ludziska, robił ktoś VPN site-to-site za podwójnym NATem? :D
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<jacekowski> chtba ze masz redirect pirtow
<Bercik> no tak tak, z przekierowaniem ofkors.
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> o/
<Dreadlish> \o/
<Voldenet> Bercik: ja robiłem
<Voldenet> forwardowałem intranet do intranetu innej firmy
<TheNumb> Voldenet: chaksior
<Bercik> vyatta, "zwykłe linuksy" czy jeszcze jakieś inne rozwiązania?
<Voldenet> TheNumb: to chyba najlepsze określenie tego jaki to wyczyn
<Voldenet> :-)
<Voldenet> 1337 |-|4><0|2
<sysek> admini mogliby zaktualizować strone ubuntu.pl, bo od paru ładnych lat jest cały czas to samo :D
<TheNumb> po co?
<TheNumb> Przecież oni też już nie używajo ubuntu :D
<TheNumb> Za to czesi mają ładną stronę
<TheNumb> http://www.ubuntu.cz/
<Ashiren> a niemcy? http://ubuntu.de/
<TheNumb> taaa
<TheNumb> http://ubuntuusers.de/
<TheNumb> Tak samo :D
<TheNumb> rok 2008
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> O, wczoraj skończyło się wsparcie na ubunutuntu 13.04
<BlessJah> to ile teraz ubuntu ma wsparcia?
<TheNumb> 9 mies.
<TheNumb> Nie-LTD
<kklimonda> 5 lat dla ltsów, niewiele dla wydań normalnych
<TheNumb> *LTS
<BlessJah> to jak sie 13.04 moglo skonczyc?
<kklimonda> normalnie? to nie jest lts
<TheNumb> BlessJah: 9 miesięcy.
<TheNumb> deklu :D
<BlessJah> aww
<BlessJah> skrocili z 18?
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> Dzięki temu mogą się skupić na ubuntu mobile :3
<BlessJah> slabo, przy 18 m-cach zawsze starczylo do nastepnego LTS
<kklimonda> 18 miesięcy to ogólnie była strata czasu
<BlessJah> to teraz w biznesie nic poza LTS nie wchodzi w gre
<kklimonda> nigdy nic nie wchodziło tbh
<kklimonda> tzn. nic innego poza lts
<TheNumb> kklimonda ma rację <:
<BlessJah> e, jak bylo 18, to mozna bylo uzywac
<TheNumb> E, nie.
<kklimonda> to ciągle była różnica 18 miesięcy między lts a nie-lts
<TheNumb> Nikt w "byznesie" nie używał nie-lts <:
<kklimonda> a potem nawet więcej
<kklimonda> bo od pewnego momentu desktop lts ma też 5 lat wsparcia
<BlessJah> ma
<TheNumb> 14.04 nie ma przypadkiem 5 lat?
<TheNumb> na desktopie
<kklimonda> będzie miało
<TheNumb> Na razie niby ma 9m <:
<nvll> kazde lts teraz ma 5 lat
<nvll> i na desktop i na serwer
<TheNumb> W paczkach.
<kklimonda> to afair jest budowane z jakiejś listy, poprawią
<TheNumb> mhm
<kklimonda> ja w sumie będę musiał przemyśleć czy tego lts nie zainstalować, i nie zostawić na 5 lat
<kklimonda> afair jest ppa oficjalne od canonical z aktualizacjami sterowników
<kklimonda> firefox zawsze będzie najnowszy
<kklimonda> st3 nie ma w repo i tak, vmware też instaluję osobno
<kklimonda> hmmm
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nie ma.
<TheNumb> W sensie tego ppa oficjalnego.
<TheNumb> Są tylko pół-oficjalne.
<TheNumb> Ale zawsze masz https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kklimonda> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates jest od canonical
<gjm> linuks to rak
<kklimonda> tzn. nie jest oficjalnie wspierane, ale też nie zjebią paczek
<TheNumb> kklimonda: wątpię <:
<TheNumb> Z tym, że nie zjebią
<TheNumb> Bo mi się zesrał system.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ok, inaczej - mi nie zjebali ;)
<kklimonda> ja stamtąd tylko sterowniki do nvidii instaluję
<kklimonda> (ale to x-updates, nie x-edgers czy jak się to zwie)
<TheNumb> x-edgers to już w ogóle masakra.
<TheNumb> xorg-edgers
<matti__> jak w skrypcie zalogować się na konto roota tak by nie było potrzeby podawania hasła a np zczytanie go z pliku  tego skryptu?
<matti__> chcę podać w skrypcie polecenie su następnie hasło
<Dreadlish> a po co Ci tak?
<Dreadlish> odpal całość z roota
<matti__> aby dziewczyna logowała się przez ssh podmontowywała sobie udostępniony folder przez skrypt i zgrywała na nie jakieś swoje pliki
<matti__> im bardziej zautomatyzuję ten proces tym lepiej
<TheNumb> matti__: czekaj, czekaj
<Dreadlish> waht
<TheNumb> A nie możesz jej podmontować tego po sshfs?
<Dreadlish> scp nie masz w domu?
<matti__> wykombinowałem że to zrobię przez sambę
<Dreadlish> no i?
<Dreadlish> udziały samby pod linuksem da się jako cifs normalnie zamontować
<Dreadlish> robisz wpis w fstabie z parametrem user i lecisz
<drathir> matti__: sshfs roota chyba nie potrzebuje w katalogu domowym, choc moge sie mylic...
<Dreadlish> sshfs ogólnie nie potrzebuje roota
<Dreadlish> tylko trzeba mieć uprawnienia w katalogu, w którym się montuje
<matti__> czyli zamiast mounta wykorzystać sshfs?
<TheNumb> Normalnie, dodajesz wpis w /etc/fstab
<drathir> Dreadlish: o to jeszcze lepiej... Dodatkowo jesli juz tak root potrzebny co odradzam dodaj klucz z Jej haslem...
<TheNumb> matti__: ona ma komputer z windowsem?
<drathir> ups matti__
<matti__> dokładnie
<drathir> filezilla
<Dreadlish> filezilla?
<matti__> filezilla i sshfs?
<Dreadlish> winscp
<Dreadlish> nie filezilla
<Dreadlish> jeszcze ftpa będzie stawiał, co?
<drathir> katalog lokalnie do fstab-a konto dla Niej i symlink w jej katalogu domowym...
<matti__> symlinka do czego?
<drathir> chyba, ze bardziej hardcore to sambe postawic...
<matti__> samba już jest nieskonfigurowana jeszcze
<drathir> matti__: symlinka w Jej domym do tego katalogu co chcesz udostepnic, zeby nie musiala po folderach szukac rzeczy za bardzo...
<matti__> ok łapię
<drathir> bo samba chyba najbardziej windows way niestety chyba nawet mozna (pewien nie jestem) automatyczne montowanie podczas startu systemu ustawic...
<drathir> za duzo chyba, ale to tylko teoretyzowanie z mojej strony...
<drathir> Dreadlish: filezilla na 22 bez problemu dziala...
<Dreadlish> ja wolę winscp :D
<matti__> tak naprawde chodzi mi o prędkość przede wszystkim
<TheNumb> matti__: http://dokan-dev.net/en/
<TheNumb> Instalujesz to i możesz montować ssh jako dysk w windowsie.
<drathir> i mniej straszne niz winscp mam wrazenie po lewej lokalne po prawej zdalne i tyle... No ewentualnie rsync tez w tle moglby aktualizowac folder, ale w tym przypadku miejsce lokalnie zajete pelna wielkoscia zdalnego katalogu...
<matti__> tyle propozycji że nie wiem sam co mam robić ;)
<TheNumb> matti__: masz coś pokroju serwera?
<matti__> mam swój komputer który za taki po ewentualnej instalacji oprogramowania mógłby służyć.
<matti__> ale jako takim nie dysponuję
<drathir> Dreadlish: ja ostatnio robilem przymiarke do winscp niby dzialac dziala, ale jakos odpuscilem i do filezilli wrocilem, ale bede musial jeszcze raz kiedys sprobowac na pare dni przerzucic...
<drathir> choc i tak na codzien pod linuxem czyli wygoda...
<jakub> witam wszystkich
<drathir> TheNumb: ciekawa rzecz...
<jakub> zaczynam pierwszy dzien z ubuntu i potrzebuje pomocy
<drathir> witam...
<jakub> cyz ktos jest moze chętnym aby mi pomoc ?
<TheNumb> jakub: wal śmiało
<TheNumb> jakub: może ktoś będzie wiedział.
<jakub> chodzi mi o empathy i faceboka :(
<jakub> czy ktos juz miał taki problem ?
<TheNumb> Jaki problem?
<gjm> "Błąd: brak błędu"
<TheNumb> gjm: lel
<jakub> w momentcie logowania pokazuje sie w oknie empathy
<drathir> matti__: sshfs > samba jak dla mnie nawet na win...
<jakub> konto wymaga  upowaznienia
<TheNumb> jakub: a którą masz wersję ubuntu?
<jakub> taka informacja
<jakub> 13.10
<TheNumb> Zaktualizowane?
<jakub> jezeli masz na mysli aktualicacje po instalacji
<TheNumb> Uruchom menedżer aktualizacji czy jak to się teraz nazywa.
<jakub> ta automatyczna to tak :)
<TheNumb> Mhm
<jakub> szukalem na necie juz i niestety nic
<TheNumb> Zaraz zobaczę czy mam maszynę wirtualną z ubuntu.
<jakub> kazdy kombinuje ale bez rezulatatu
<jakub> niby trzeba zmieniac w ustawieniach fb
<jakub> lecz to nie pomaga
<nvll> a moze zainstaluj inny komunikator?
<jakub> to jest tez rozwiazanie
<TheNumb> jakub: możesz jeszcze spróbować z pidginem, tam z tego co pamiętam działało.
<nvll> wpisz w terminalu sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --yes
<nvll> zaktualizuje ci to system
<TheNumb> nvll: po co?
<jakub> tak pindgin działa
<nvll> TheNumb: moze wyszedl juz jakis fix
<TheNumb> nvll: przecież po instalacji samo wywala aktualizacje.
<jakub> zaraz zobacze
<TheNumb> Przecież napisał ;]
<drathir> jakub: w sumie facebook chyba normalnie po xmpp powinien dzialac?
<TheNumb> drathir: nie do końca :P
<TheNumb> Oni tam mają taki xmpp jak gtalk :D
<nvll> TheNumb: a to nie wywala tylko krytycznych aktualizacji?
<TheNumb> nvll: Nieee
<nvll> w sumie nie wiem, bo i tak zawsze z terminala lece
<jakub> wpisuje w terminal komendy
<jakub> cos sie dzieje
<kklimonda> jakub: wejdź w konta (online accounts, albo podobnie po polsku) i zobacz czy dałeś dostęp dla empathy
<TheNumb>  Odświeżają się mirrory
<drathir> TheNumb: ech Ci tez chca byc oryginalni tak jak google i znow kompatybilnosc lamia ? ;/
<TheNumb> drathir: no ba :D
<nvll> hmm
<nvll> mi google talk dziala jako zwykly xmpp
<TheNumb> Przecież empathy i pidgin ma osobny typ "protokołu" dla facebuka.
 * drathir nie rozumie i nie lubi takich zagrywek...  
<TheNumb> nvll: jeszcze.
<TheNumb> nvll: w końcu przejdą na hangouts.
<nvll> w sumie przejscie na wlasny serwer byloby dobrym pomyslem
 * TheNumb siedzi na jabbim.com
<nvll> zrobie to przy najblizszej okazji
<nvll> i tak mam to we wlasnej domenie wiec nie bedzie problemu
<nvll> walne sobie prosody na dedyku
<drathir> nvll: podobno o ile to prawda gmail niby zablokowal juz dla nowych kont komunikacje s2s xmpp... Chore...
<nvll> drathir: u mnie chyba dziala jeszcze
<jakub> kklimonda: ale czy mam wejsc na ubuntu czy konto FB ?
<nvll> ale gmaila mam od dawna
<kklimonda> jakub: na ubuntu
<nvll> wyglada jednak ze dziala
<jakub> ok juz patrze
<drathir> nvll: jak stare masz to niby dzialac bedzie, ale w nowych chyba nie da sie juz aktywowac...
<nvll> ale w ciagu kilku najblizszych dni przesiade sie na wlasne rozwiazanie
<nvll> mam nieuzywanego kimsyfa w ovh
<nvll> bedzie jak znalazl
<jakub> kklimonda: mam tylko cos takiego jak konta sieciowe i tam mam dwa konta własnie FB i gmail
<drathir> nvll: /me nie wie jak mozna kimsufi nie uzywac... ;( toz to cuda sa i strzal w dziesiatke z tym pomyslem osoby mialy ktore to stworzyly...
<kklimonda> jakub: jak na nie klikniesz, to po prawej pojawia się trochę opcji - upewnij się, że wszędzie jest "On"
<nvll> drathir: mozna
<nvll> juz od kilku miesiecy z vpsa migruje :D
<nvll> tylko caly czas mi sie nie cche
<drathir> fakt ze teraz ovh zabralo pod siebie, ale jeszcze pamietam czasy jak byla prosta stronka bez bajerow ze specyfikacja tylko...
 * TheNumb miał vpsy
<TheNumb> Przesiadłem się na szelownię i nie muszę się bawić :P
<nvll> atom n2800, 2 GB ram, 500GB HDD, nielimitowany transfer
<nvll> nie jest zle
<nvll> do jabbera starczy
<TheNumb> 52 zł miesięcznie
<TheNumb> tanioszka
<Dreadlish> brzmi jak kimsyf.
<nvll> TheNumb: jakie 52zł?
<nvll> mam ci fakture pokazac?
<Dreadlish> nvll: to jest kimsyf? :D
<nvll> tak
<drathir> nvll: kimsufi to ja dedyka w sumie mialem na mysli...
<TheNumb> nvll: to ten stary kimsyf?
<TheNumb> za 16 czy coś
<TheNumb> czy 20 jakoś
<Dreadlish> kebab
<nvll> drathir: to jest dedyk
<Dreadlish> tak
<nvll> TheNumb: 14,75 zl/mc wyszlo mi w platnosci rocznej
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> No, były te taniochy
<mati75> to są kebaby
<nvll> kebsufi :D
<nvll> dedyk w cenie kebaba
<Dreadlish> kebsy kebsy
<Dreadlish> ale już kebsy podrożały
<jakub> kklimonda: wysyłam zrzut ekranu
<nvll> no
<TheNumb> O, ovh zrobiło jakieś soyoustart
<nvll> ale ja mam ciagle tego ze starej oferty
<mati75> kebsów już nie ma :(
<Dreadlish> prawdziwych kebabów już nie ma...
<drathir> nvll: kimsufi najslabszy dedyk bez problemu serverek javowy gry ciagnal...
<nvll> tylko ktory kimsufi/
<nvll> bo bylo kilkanascie ofert chyba juz
<Dreadlish> który? :D
<Dreadlish> tam jest rotacja jak w jakimś call center
<drathir> wiec xmpp to dla niego sen raczej bedzie...
<nvll> bouncera sobie przy okazji przeniose
<nvll> tylko nie wiem jak tak z irc
<mati75> można z irc korzystać
<Dreadlish> kto broni
<mati75> w ovh stoi połowa serwisów porno
<mati75> i tak tego nie wyłącza
<Dreadlish> twój serwer, robisz co chcesz
<Dreadlish> dopóki cie nie przymkną
<nvll> w przypadku jakis tanich vpsow sie spotkalem z roznymi rzeczami
<nvll> ale to ovh
<Dreadlish> ja szukam jakiejś świeżej krwi
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: y?
<Dreadlish> bo ostatnio atakował mnie jakiś telewizor.
<mati75> bo to vps
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: /var/log/auth.log
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: brutuje cie ktoś? ;d
<mati75> Hostredtube.com
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie.
<mati75> OrganizationLeaseWeb B.V.
<Dreadlish> no to nie masz dla mnie krwi.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: w grudniu router linksysa brutował kogoś na #g-pl
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> testował nginxa
<Dreadlish> lol
<TheNumb> ta
<nvll> ja mam wylaczono calkowicie logowanie haslem
<Dreadlish> nie no
<TheNumb> jakiś szelkod wysyłał
<Dreadlish> mnie brutował telewizor
<nvll> tylko klucze publiczne
<Dreadlish> z xorgiem na wierzchu ;D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: no to ładnie.
<Dreadlish> nvll: PermitRootLogin no - 90% problemu pozamiatane
<nvll> nie no
<nvll> logowanie na roota wole miec wlaczone
<Dreadlish> ja nie.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a jak będzie apgrejdował system? oO
<nvll> juz predzej PermitRootLogin without-password
<TheNumb> bez ruda
<nvll> czyli tylko klucze przepusci
<Dreadlish> ja mam na haśle
<Dreadlish> niech sobie brutują
<Dreadlish> fail2ban i tak ich wyjebie
<Dreadlish> a jak nie on to ja
<Dreadlish> kurr...
<Dreadlish> to #ubuntu-pl
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> to ktoś kogoś brutuje?
<mati75> ja mam dzisiaj Serbia BroadBand-Srpske Kablovske mreze d.o.o.
<Dreadlish> kto ma kimsyfa z ovh? :D
<Dreadlish> przyznawać się
 * nvll ja
 * Tracerneo 
<gjm> Dreadlish: Ty.
<nvll> jakis nowy panel maja
<Dreadlish> bo mi sie nudzi, a pare telewizorów^Wzombiaków bym zarąbał
<Dreadlish> gjm: NO KURDE NIEMOŻLIWE.
<Dreadlish> gjm: NAPRAWDĘ?
<gjm> Nie.
<Tracerneo> Dreadlish: chcesz IP atakujące?
<gjm> HEHEHE
<Dreadlish> tak
<drathir> nvll: to ten starszy byl niz przed tym boomem jak zablokowali zamowienia, ram-u 2gb i dysk kolo 200-300G dawal rade, ale to juz minimum 4-5 lat wstecz..
<Dreadlish> gjm: HE HE HE. bidżej jest śmieszniejszy.
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/0MkY8.jpg
<nvll> mozna regulki do firewalla dodawac
<TheNumb> Tracerneo: daj na kanale.
<TheNumb> też opczaję
<Dreadlish> co mnie regułki
<mati75> Tracerneo: a ty skąd tutaj
<TheNumb> mati75: zawsze :D
<Dreadlish> ja regułki sobie porobiłem na to co trzeba
<Dreadlish> resztę zwalczam sam
<Tracerneo> mati75: musiałem czymś zastąpić #error, aby mi się numerki buforów w weechacie zgadzały.
<nvll> ja mam jeszcze logowanie po ssh tylko z wlasnego ip
<Dreadlish> Tracerneo: wyszłeś z errore?
<mati75> Tracerneo: poszedł kurweste
<Dreadlish> gunweste
<Tracerneo> IP list: 124.95.37.140 182.161.69.12 122.154.162.3 120.194.7.50 207.135.141.134 87.98.175.11 190.128.216.51 218.94.106.246 61.19.193.158 46.253.15.250 46.218.179.51 176.74.184.244 42.62.3.18 49.0.68.39 5.228.211.4
<drathir> miesiecznie jakos ~40zł wychodzilo transfer po przekroczeniu chyba 5T ucinany ze 100 do 10M byl...
<Tracerneo> Wszystko z fail2ban
<Dreadlish> hell yeah
<Tracerneo> Dreadlish: yup
<Dreadlish> ale chyba wszystkie znam ;D
<Tracerneo> mati75: akurat foreste mi najmniej przeszkadzał.
<nvll> a jednak jest cos o irc w regulaminie ovh
<nvll> ale to dotyczy serwerow tylko
<Dreadlish> nvll: a co mnie regulamin ovh?
<Dreadlish> jeszcze mi nie zamknęli nic
<Dreadlish> nvll: pornsity hostują, to na serwer irca też nic nie powiedzą ;D
<drathir> nvll: mnie najbardziej "bawi" jak ludzie na vps-ach narzekaja ze byle jakie wolne itp, a chca miec wydajnosc dedyka za grosze...
<Dreadlish> 124.95.37.140 - ukochany system scxa
<Tracerneo> Dreadlish: jakieś większe pornsity czy takie małe gówienka, co nie ma sensu nimi sobie OVH zawracać głowy?
<Dreadlish> ogólnie to dopóki Cie nie zgłoszą, to możesz robić co chcesz
<Dreadlish> nawet laskę żonie CEO
<Tracerneo> …a żeby zgłosić, to potrzebują IP.
<Dreadlish> tak
<Tracerneo> Dobrze, że swoje syfy hostuję za cloudflare. :>
<Dreadlish> no i proste.
<drathir> Dreadlish: no na telewizorach linux-a niedlugo bezposrednio do uzytku zapewne beda modowac...
<Dreadlish> mam fajną podstawkę pod laptopa
<Dreadlish> nazywa się 'kant łóżka'
<drathir> mnie irytula limity na liczbe kluczy... ;/
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: zahakierowałeś chińczyka?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: a już ile
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ale tego
<Dreadlish> a tego to nie
<Dreadlish> na chwile obecną badam teren
<TheNumb> odpalamy metasplojty
<nvll> co sadzicie o bezpieczenstwie Railsow?
<gjm> Tak.
<TheNumb> Polecam, Żaneta Kaleta
<kklimonda> nvll: są tak bezpieczne jak programista
<TheNumb> kklimonda: czasem nie :D
<TheNumb> Te pamiętne 0daye :3
<kklimonda> wszystko może mieć 0daya
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: SSH-1.99-OpenSSH_4.3p2
<TheNumb>  :D
<Dreadlish> tak
<matti__> jak podmontować zasoby po zalogowaniu się konkretnego użytkownika?
<kklimonda> z poziomu .xinitrc może?
<matti__> może
<matti__> tylko jak :)
<ftpd> No, dopisz tam mounta.
<ftpd> ;-)
<matti__> rozumiem, że na koncie odpowiedniego użytkownika mam dodać mount pod koniec tego pliku
<matti__> tylko gdzie w debianie znajduje się ten plik?
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> gdziekolwiek
<kklimonda> w $HOME
<matti__> jeśli go nie mam to czy mogę go tak po prostu utworzyć czy powinien jeszcze zawierać coś?
<matti__> jeśli go nie mam to czy mogę go tak po prostu utworzyć czy powinien jeszcze zawierać coś?
<matti__> sorki
<kklimonda> sure
<Tracerneo> google it
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-19
<kazimiera> alo :)
<kazimiera> jak zainstalowac poprawnie jave pod wine?
<kazimiera> mam error podczas uruchamiania programu.
<Voldenet> kazimiera: po co chcesz to robić
<kazimiera> http://www.pastebin.pl/view/2f4b2d54
<kazimiera> nie dziala mi programik kod koncowki w pastebin
<kazimiera> na innym kompie dziala pod ubuntu na javie 7u67
<kazimiera> pod wine oczywiscie
<jacekowski> ale po co na wine?
<jacekowski> jak mozesz natywna
<kazimiera> nie ma tegro programiku na linuksa chyba
<kazimiera> matematyka.exe rozszerzenie. Z nowej ery wydawnictwa.
<jacekowski> jak jest w javie to musi byc
<jacekowski> tylko zamiast odpalac .exe to odpal samego .jar
<kazimiera> zainstalowalam jave pod wine bo wyskakiwalo ze potrzebuje ten program javy. Nie widzialam tam .jar
<kazimiera> zaraz zajrze jeszcze raz
<Voldenet> nie spodziewałbym się, że java pójdzie pod wine
<Voldenet> nikt się raczej tym nie zajmuje, skoro jest natywna java
<kazimiera> Voldenet: jre - zajrzyj na strone wine. Chyba dzialaja niektore wersje
<kazimiera> file matematyka.exe
<kazimiera> matematyka.exe: PE32 executable (GUI) Intel 80386 (stripped to external PDB), for MS Windows
<kazimiera> ^ co to znaczy? da sie cos z  typu pliku powiedziec?
<Voldenet> że to apka dla windowsa 32-bitowego
<Voldenet> tam jest tylko jeden plik? nie ma jarów jakichś?
<jacekowski> to albo ma .jar w srodku albo odpala zewnetrznego .jar
<Voldenet> find -name '*jar'
<Voldenet> jacekowski: gorzej jak jest jakoś /zabezpieczone/
<Voldenet> czyli zrobili jakiś dziwne coś czego wymaga ten program w javie
<Voldenet> ale nie brzmi to na program gdzie takie coś by było
<kazimiera> sorki z doskoku pisze :) do sciagniecie jest tylko podany link i tylko ciagnie sie ten .exe.
<Voldenet> kazimiera: spróbuj to wypakować unzipem
<Voldenet> albo 7zipem
<Voldenet> albo unrarem
<kazimiera> na innym kompie gdzie ta apka dziala jest ubuntu 32bit i pod wine i tam instalowalam tez jave bodaj wersje 7u67
<Voldenet> export WINEARCH=win32
<Voldenet> może pomóc
<drathir> java w winie? btw z ciekawosci ile ten exe wazy?
<kazimiera> pod file-rollerem ta apka jak otworze ma takie katalogi http://wstaw.org/w/39Sn/
<drathir> to to jak jar wyglada...
<Voldenet> wypakuj je i odpal jar
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<gjm> lel
<kazimiera> wypakowalam. I jak to odpalic?
<gjm> java -jar plik.jar
<drathir> to troche do midletow javy struktura zblizone, ale ciekawi mnie jak to exe to na jave przerabia...
<drathir> no chyba, ze magiczny program wywolujacy jave na poczatku pliku i sklejone z jar na koncu pliku...
<kazimiera> nie widze pliku .jar. Jak przeszukac te katalogi? wypakowalalam do katalogu proba
<drathir> kazimiera: w resources co masz?
<kazimiera>  ls
<kazimiera> answer  description  img  preview  task  xml  zadania.xml
<kazimiera> w answer sa obrazy .png
<drathir> kazimiera: w metainf powinny byc informacje o strukturze jak dobrze pamietam...
<kazimiera> w metainf jest plik co zawiera taki tekst
<kazimiera> Manifest-Version: 1.0
<kazimiera> Ant-Version: Apache Ant 1.9.0
<kazimiera> Created-By: 1.7.0_21-b11 (Oracle Corporation)
<kazimiera> Main-Class: pl.nowaera.classmaster.view.MainFrame
<kazimiera> Class-Path:
<kazimiera> wynik z tree
<drathir> tylko, zeby ant to zbudowal musi byc plik build.xml
<kazimiera> http://wklej.org/id/1600641/
<drathir> kazimiera: a probowalas exe skopiowac i zmienic rozszerzenie na jar? moze java pomine kod z winzgrozy na poczatku pliku...
<kazimiera> sprobuje
<kazimiera> co musze zinstalowac zeby jary odpalac?
<kazimiera> $ jar matematyka jar
<kazimiera> Program 'jar' można znaleźć w następujących pakietch:
<kazimiera>  * default-jdk
<kazimiera>  * fastjar
<kazimiera>  * gcj-4.8-jdk
<kazimiera>  * openjdk-7-jdk
<kazimiera>  * gcj-4.6-jdk
<kazimiera>  * openjdk-6-jdk
<kazimiera> Spróbuj: sudo apt-get install <wybrany pakiet>
<Dread> po prostu javę.
<BlessJah> java -jar
<BlessJah> tak odpalasz jary
<kazimiera> Udalo sie :)))))
<kazimiera> http://wstaw.org/w/39Sq/
<drathir> kazimiera: i po co komu winzgroza... gz...
<kazimiera> drathir: dokladnie jestem tego zdania. To raczej kewstia nawykow chyba.
<kazimiera> Moze napisze do tego wydawnictwa zeby udostepniali to jako jar nauczycielom czy co?
<drathir> kazimiera: tez sie zgadzam, tym bardziej, ze spoleczenstwo by nawet zyskalo na przesiadce, bo moim zdaniem m$ oglupia specjalnie uzytkownikow...
<drathir> kazimiera: osobiscie uwazam, ze to niezbyt dobry pomysl, bo reakcja rozna moze byc...
<kazimiera> tzn?
<gjm> linux guwno
<drathir> kazimiera: przewaznie takie "firmy" moim zdaniem sa niezadowolone z otwartych rozwiazan i mozliwosci wyboru przez uzytkownika...
<drathir> choc zwykly plik bat+jar lepsze by bylo moim zdaniem...
<drathir> kazimiera: a jeszcze z ciekawosci te zadania.xml to duzy plik jest?
<kazimiera> hmmm a jakbym nakusila ta nauczycielke zeby one tez nakusila inne i razem wyslaly ze chca wersje tez pod linuksa (tzn wygodny pakiecik deb czy co?)
<kazimiera> w koncu ona moze sobie pewnego dnia zmienic to cudowne wydawnictwo na inne....
<drathir> kazimiera: to szczerze bylbym zdziwion wrecz zaskoczony gdyby sie zgodzili... to jest jedna wielka zmowa z m$ i nie wiem czy by sie zgodzili wspierac linux-a...
<drathir> kazimiera: pomijam fakt, ze moim zdaniem oprogramowanie powinno byc multiplatformowe...
<kazimiera> o, wlasnie to ostatnie slowo mi chodzilo :)
<kazimiera> Dzis z nia pogadam. Niech pisze/dzwoni. :D
<kazimiera> Zaraz zobacze czy kolejna czesc odpali tak samo. matematyka2.
<drathir> jak sie przez caly czas forcowalo na sile winzgroze dla szkol i ten men przetargi z ms robi to coz sie dziwic, ze jest jak jest, dla mnie w szkole jak widze linuxa, czy mac-a to szok jest...
<drathir> kazimiera: plus tylko ze nie dali jakiegos flasha, bo za tym nie przepadam, java o niebo lepsza...
<kazimiera> a dzieciaki sie nie dziwia. Np kiedys wygrala jakiegos kompa za jakies zbieranie elektrosmieci czy inny tego typu konkurs
<kazimiera> peceta. Powiedziala ze maja dzialac filmy i nic wiecej nie potrzebuje na niego
<kazimiera> linux siedzi i ma sie dobrze. A stary dziad, pclinuxos jakis mialam pod reka.
<kazimiera> Moze np sie troche dziwili ze nie winda. Ale dzieciaki jak cos dziala to sie nie dziwia juz
<drathir> artosci umyslu...
<drathir> kazimiera: powiem tak moim zdaniem tez zalezy od dziecka, bo wiem ze 10latka spokojnie ubuntu stare 10.04 jest w stanie zainstalowac pytajac sie jakby nie byla czegos pewna co sama by wybrala i tak dobrze by wybrala, a nawet uzywanie do podstawowych rzeczy jak dokumenty przegladanie neta tez sama czytajac byla w stanie dojsc co i jak, wiec to moim zdaniem tez zalezy od checi i otwartosci umyslu...
<drathir> a nie, to be, straszne, niedobre, bo nie winzgroza, a jak przyjdzie co do czego i jakims cudem osoba musi skorzystac to zdziwienie, ze to tak szybko dziala przewaznie...
<kazimiera> do-kla-dnie!
<drathir> kazimiera: z ciekawosci akcja zbierania nakretek od butelek dalej w modzie?
<drathir> kazimiera: a z mojego "doswiadczenia" wiem, ze jak sie zostawi osobie skonfigurowanego linuxa bez dostepu do roota to jeszcze mi sie nie zdarzylo, zeby osoba na lopatki rozlozyla system... fak ze od czasu do czasu trzeba aktualizowac system, ale w wiekszosci przypadkow osoby z m$ korzystaja, a dopiero jak padnie z linuxa...
<kazimiera> drathir: nakretki z butelek? Nie wiem, zapytam sie jej ;)
<drathir> tez fajna akcja z tego co slyszalem, a co najlepsze w zyciu bym nie przypuszczal, ze tyle osoby tego nagromadzic potrafia... moze dlatego, ze te cole i pepsi sporadycznie pijam...
<kazimiera> btw linuksa w szkole. Nieraz sie zastanawiam czemu nie ma firm (albo ja nie slyszalam) ktore zaloza pasjonaci tego systemu i proponuja szkolom.
<kazimiera> Chodzi mi o te wszystkie e-dzienniki i inne pierdolki
<kazimiera> Nauczyciele sie skarza ze to niewygodne
<kazimiera> np widzialam jej program do wprowadzania ocen
<BlessJah> byli, WiOOwSzkole sie to nazywalo i dzialalo przy fwioo
<BlessJah> ale sie chyba posypało
<kazimiera> za kazdym razem trzeba kliknac na pole wybrac z listy ocene i dopiero sie wysyla i za kazdym razem tak. To juz lepiej z klawiatury i za jednym zamache przesylac chyba?
<kazimiera> Pomijam tez fakt ze w niektorych szkolach do dzis sie plan uklada na 'kolkach' czy pinezkach a nie korzysta sie z oprogramowania.
<kazimiera> A tyle sie pierd.... o informatyzacji szkol itp. A to sciema jedna.
<jacekowski> bo kto normalny uzywa linuxa?
<kazimiera> I nie to ze dyrektorki sie nie znaja tylko ukladaja plan. Bo sa rowni i rowniejsi.Nie moze miec pupil dyrekcji zlego planu
<jacekowski> powiem tak, w elektronice jest w chu* roznego oprogramowania do ukladania plytek drukowanych
<jacekowski> i roznych autorouterow
<jacekowski> a plytki dalej sie maluje i uklada recznie
<kazimiera> 3 swiat czy chodzi o co innego?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> tzn. maluje sie to na komputerze
<jacekowski> ale decyzje co, gdzie jak ustawic, jak poprowadzic wszystko dokladnie sa podejmowane przez czlowieka
<jacekowski> bo zaden autorouter nie jest w stanie namalowac plytki tak dobrze
<jacekowski> komputer to wszystko polaczy, i teoretycznie bedzie dobrze
<jacekowski> ale do dupy
<drathir> kazimiera: oj tam nie wygodne, wazne, ze placa za te dzienniki, a ich tam wygoda interesuje...
<kazimiera> jacekowski: ale chyba w tym przypadku analogia nie zachodzi. Raczej o podlizywaczy dyrektora. Sa rowni i rowniejsi
<drathir> jacekowski: a teraz nie w modzie drukowanie 3d?
 * drathir "lubi" sytuacje gdy gora probuje rzadzic, a tak naaprawde nie ma zielonego pojecia jak jest na dole, i wychodza jakies dziwne pomysly z kosmosu...
 * drathir testow wd green 1tb szuka...
<drathir> szkoda, ze black az o stowe drozszy...
<jacekowski> rotfl, odpalilem generator van der graafa na biurku
<jacekowski> i telefony w calej firmie przestaly dzialac
 * kazimiera sie cieszy bo wszystkie programiki dzialaja dla nauczycielki :)
<drathir> jacekowski: hrhr
<TheNumb> Dzień dobry. Pomorze ktoś zainstalować ubuntu?
<mati75> nie, mazowsze
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Ashiren> apt-get install pacman
<TheNumb> Ashiren: nie.
<TheNumb> bo parch to zło
<TheNumb> i nie ma unity :(
<mati75> zypper z suse jest w debianie
<TheNumb> apt-get install gentoo
<mati75> https://packages.debian.org/sid/zypper
<TheNumb> mati75: a po co?
<TheNumb> Czy tak ogólnie, bo można? :P
<mati75> raczej
<TheNumb> https://launchpad.net/wicd/+announcement/13111
<TheNumb> piekło zamarzło
 * mati75 już dawno przemienił
<ftpd> Co to jest wicd?
<TheNumb> taki networkmanager dla ubogich
<gjm> ~ » pacman -Si wicd | grep desc
<gjm> Description    : Wired and wireless network manager for Linux
<mati75> networkmanager dla normalnych ludzi
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-20
<jacekowski> 1st
<kazimiera> alo
<kazimiera> taki maly problemik, w dosbox jak dam fullscreen - (alt+enter) i ponownie wroce do poprzedniego rozmiaru (znow alt+enter) to nie moge nic pisac. Cos zle ustawione w dosboxconf?
<root____1> witajcie, w jaki sposob moge sformatowac pendrive z poziomu konsoli?
<jacekowski> mkfs
<jacekowski> mkfs.vfat
<root____1> probowalem mkntfs -fast /dev/sdb ale trzeba jeszcze podac liczbe sektorow, a nie wiem skad ja wziac
<root____1> spisac po prostu z fdiska?
<jacekowski> nie trzeba podawac liczby sektorow
<jacekowski> mkntfs -fast /dev/sdb1 i masz
<elbow> hej
<Voldenet> dobry wwieczór
<elbow> co z tym zrobić? http://wklej.org/id/1602394/
<Ashiren> hmm nie dziala przy -r?
<Ashiren> a -rf?
<Voldenet> rm -rf 3434
<Voldenet> ew. sprawdź czy nie ma czegoś podmontowanego tam
<elbow> http://wklej.org/id/1602407/ tam jest pusto
<elbow> jakieś pomysły?
<Ashiren> pokaz ls -lR 3434
<TheNumb> elbow: to nie jest ntfs?
<Ashiren> pewnie nsfw
<elbow> http://wklej.org/id/1602411/
<TheNumb> elbow: masz zjebany dysk.
<TheNumb> zobacz co mówi smartctl
<Ashiren> albo odmontuj
<Ashiren> i zamontuj ponownie
<elbow> oo, zajebiście
<elbow> sek
<elbow> sformatuje gpartem
<TheNumb> gpartem raczej nie sformatujesz.
<TheNumb> Co najwyżej możesz zrobić nową tablicę partycji.
<Ashiren> i dla kazdej partycji ustawic system plikow...
<TheNumb> A, gparted...
<TheNumb> To ten syf w którym się klika.
<elbow> :)
<Ashiren> co dolaczaja do ubuntu
<TheNumb> pasuje
<elbow> zaraz skopiuje dane i zobaczymy co powie
<elbow> no i poszło, co to mogło być?
<Ashiren> wszystko
<TheNumb> nic
<elbow> oo, dzięki :)
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-21
<keNzi> Znacie może jakiegoś człowieka od frontentu ze znajomością Python/Django by polecić?
<qermit> o/
<gjm> \o
<mati75> o
<mati75> gjm: kurwica mnie z malinarzami bierze
<TheNumb> keNzi: polecam
<TheNumb> mati75: a co maliniarze robią?
<mati75> TheNumb: nie myślą, zaproponowałem zmianę to mnie zjebali, że chce się w kopacz bawić
<TheNumb> mati75: ale jacy maliniarze?
<mati75> z fb
<TheNumb> od malinowegopi?
<TheNumb> ja bym polecił instalować na tym gentoo
<gjm> polecam usunąć konto
<mati75> TheNumb: wiesz dzisiaj mnie rozwalił gość który nie potrafił użyć słowa zasilacz
<BlessJah> o
<TheNumb> prostownik
<TheNumb> ;p
<Ashiren> z czarnej listy
<gjm> zamykam temat
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-22
<kazia> alo:)
<kazia> jakis fajny programik z gui do kopiowania nowych/modyfikowanych plikow powiedzmy prze ostatni tydzien czy inny okres czasu?
<dweller> naucz sie rsynca
<dweller> zapomnij o gui
<BlessJah> okres czasu
<BlessJah> find umie szukać nowych i modyfikowanych, pożeń go z rsyncem, zapomnij o GUI
<BlessJah> a jak chcesz backupy, to jakieś duplicity czy dejadup masz już zainstalowane w ubuntu
<kazia> niee chodzi mi o domowe zastosowanie, dla osoby majacej male pojecie o terminalu.
<dweller> to pewie dejadup Ci wystarczy
<drathir> grsync?
<drathir> ale to i tak nakladka tylko...
<BlessJah> drathir: dla newbie tylko interfejs jest wazny
<kazia> na xubuntu nie widze dejadupa ;)
<kazia> w sensie zainstalowanego
<drathir> ewentualnie filezilla+ssh ;p
<kazia> program ma wyszukiwac pliki z podanego okresu czasu i robic backup w danym katalogu czy wysylac je gdzies (chocby google drive)
<BlessJah> okres czasu
<BlessJah> kazia: find, nie znam programow z GUI ktore umieja szukac dla zadanego okresu
<kazia> ciezka sprawa. Bo ja sobie jakos poradze. A programik nie dla mnie ;(
<drathir> o ile pamietam filezilla powinna miec  date modyfikacji plikow i idzie zapewne posortowac, ale to user musialby robic...
<dweller> kazia: z takim podejściem to na pewno nic nie osiągniesz
<dweller> oskryptuj i wrzuć do crona temu komuś ;d
<drathir> ewentualnie cos w stylu robi backup do tara katalogu z data i pobierac tylko ten backup spakowany...
<drathir> nie wiem co to za dane, bo nawet jesli co okreslony czas to chyba lepiej rsync-em, bo i tak dane w backupach moga sie nakladac...
<drathir> a tak rsync-em czy filezilla pobierze tylko nowe...
<kazia> raczej chodzi mi o mozliwosc wybrania plikow. cron odpada.nie potrzebuje automatyzacji. Chodzi o wybranie kilku plikow z najnowszych rozwalonych po calym /home
<adel> hey
<adel> jakis dobry program dla amatorów do obróbki zdjec pod ubuntu
<adel> co polecacie?
<mati75> gimp
<jacekowski> picasa
<jacekowski> 1st
<mateusz> zależy w jakiej strefie czasowej!
<Voldenet> w większości ;)
<Voldenet> A ruch tutaj niczym na targu w Vanuatu :D
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-23
<circ-user-R6iPl> Witam, panowie istnieje jakieś darmowe narzędzie do backupu partycji, które nagra je potem na DVD/BDr
<circ-user-R6iPl> Coś jak across albo ghost.
<gjm> clonezilla?
<circ-user-R6iPl> Nie posiada opcji nagrywania obrazu odrazu na dvd.
<TheNumb> http://www.bacula.pl/artykul/34/backup-na-plyty-dvd/
<TheNumb> bacula umie wszystko.
<TheNumb> A, chcesz nagrać obraz :|
<gjm> icoteras
<circ-user-R6iPl> Tak. oraz.
<circ-user-R6iPl> obraz*
<TheNumb> circ-user-R6iPl: http://sourceforge.net/p/clonezilla/discussion/Clonezilla_live/thread/2cef8368
<TheNumb> clonezilla umie ale trzeba trochę pokombinować ;-)
<circ-user-R6iPl> :) zaraz zobaczę dziękuję.
<gjm> 5zł
<TheNumb> tak
<circ-user-R6iPl> Zamkneli mi bank z btc a miałem tam ponad 1btc
<jacekowski> BTC ssa
<jacekowski> bash z mkisofs, dd i cdrecrd albo czyms podobnym nagra obraz na dvd od razu jak
<jacekowski> jak tam sobie odpowiednio napiszesz wszystko
<TheNumb> Oczywiście.
<jacekowski> dd if=/dev/dysk bs=1M count=4000 | mkisofs -o - - | cdrecord dev=ilestam -data -
<jacekowski> mozna dodac jeszcze bzip2 po drodze
<circ-user-R6iPl> fajnie. będę nagrywać na bluray. na razie mam dużo roboty.
<Ashiren> bluray.. jaki bogacz
<gjm> bogacz to by był, jakby na dyskietkach chciał nagrywać
<ftpd> Wtedy byłby oldskul albo tró.
<mateusz> http://www.idg.pl/news/174141/zus.oglasza.przetarg.na.130.tysiecy.dyskietek.35.144.mb.html
<mateusz> ale to z 2008 roku ;)
<circ-user-R6iPl> w firmie backup komputerów klienckich. płyta BDr to 3zł
<circ-user-R6iPl> odwidzenia, dziękuję za pomoc.
<TheNumb> zapłacze jak mu przestaną działać te blureje ;-)
<drathir> ciekawe czy w przeliczniku pardziej BD sie oplaca czy hdd...
<Ashiren> BD: 3zl - 50GB. HDD: 250zl - 1000GB
<Ashiren> niby BD sie bardziej oplaca, ale jest bardziej klopotliwy w obsludze
<gjm> ale można powiesić na lusterku w samochodzie
<jacekowski> 3zl za BD?
<jacekowski> gdzie niby?
<drathir> jacekowski: tanio czy drogo?
<m477> jakby bylo drogo to by go to nie ciekawilo zapewne
<m477> tak na logike
<drathir> no osobiscie kompletnie nie wiem po jakich cenach stoja nigdy nie kupowalem...
<jacekowski> 50GB sa drogie
<jacekowski> tzn. ze 4x tyle co 25GB
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/azL0Q8z_460sv.mp4
<drathir> jacekowski: dziekuje, dobrze wiedziec...
<m477> tez jak wamsie  nudzi to przegladacie paczki w repo?
<ftpd> Spróbuj może onanizmu.
<m477> to dla ciot
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-24
<m477> ale sieporobilem
<Ashiren> awws http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aVQNBqv_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2011/8/16/674dd14a-02d5-4d1d-94ca-f00f80236de8.jpeg
<TheNumb> Ashiren: mój pies tak robi
<TheNumb> bochenek
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aGVXNow_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> aww https://i.imgur.com/zWPmHtg.jpg
<pcctw> m477, fajnie że ogłaszasz żeś ciota, ale m tu chyba nie zainteresowani tym... ;p
<pcctw> Ashiren, ostatni - jaka agresja :D
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/GOh9960.jpg
<Ashiren> aww https://i.imgur.com/x1cbyUS.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/xPcI92m.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-01-25
<skrzeczkowscy> czesc, jak chce otworzyc katalog domowy z paska menu to uruchamia sie audacious i uruchamia ten katalog, jak to naprawic?
<a55h0le> czesc, jak chce otworzyc katalog domowy z paska menu to uruchamia sie audacious i uruchamia ten katalog, jak to naprawic?
<a55h0le> jest tu kto? :)
<gjm> nie ma
<pcctw> są tylko cicho siedza :p
<buharin> czesc mam pytanie o linuxie?
<ftpd> To miłe.
<buharin> ftpd, :)
<ftpd> Chociaż nie.
<Ashiren> a moze nie ma
<ftpd> Po tym, co napisałeś, prawidłowa odpowiedź to: nie wiemy, czy je masz. Sprawdź sam.
<buharin> znaczy mam pytnko takie :D
<buharin> jak się ma korwinizm do linuxa?
<ftpd> Hmm.
<buharin> czy jak bedzie korwin to linux upadnie?
<Ashiren> rok korwina i rok linuxa nastapia w tym samym roku
<buharin> w ktorym?
<mati75> następnym
<buharin> aaa, ok
<ftpd> Generalnie jest całkiem spoko.
<ftpd> Nie znalazłem w Internecie żadnego obrazka, żeby koń walczył z pingwinem.
<ftpd> Czyli kuce mogą spokojnie używać Linuksa.
<buharin> ftpd, dzięki :)
<buharin> a mam inne pytanie odnośnie linuxa jeszcze
<buharin> czy mogę?
<Ashiren> mozesz
<Ashiren> 2 pytania - juz zuzyles pule
<buharin> :D
<buharin> hehe
<adel_> hej
<buharin> adel_, hej
<adel_>  buharian hej, hej
<adel_> czy tu mozna sie poradzic w sprawie problemów z android?
<buharin> tu nie ale na #android
<adel_> ale tam jest w engliszhu
<gjm> trzeba się było uczyć
<adel_> nie ma takiego pokoju w jezyku polskim?
<Ashiren> ty tylko same apple
<adel_> apple w jezyku polskim?
<gjm> jabkłka
<gjm> jabłka, nawet
<adel_> to gdzie mam teraz isc po  porady
<Ashiren> to zalezy jakie
<adel_> androida
<gjm> skonsultuj się z lekarzem lub farmaceutą
<Ashiren> ale co androida
<adel_> gjm tak zrobie jak bede humanoid
<TheNumb> szp adel_
<adel_> TheNumb co?
<gjm> szp adel_
<adel_> co to szp?
<TheNumb> szpadel_
<gjm> pozdro dla kumatych
<adel_> co szpadel
<ftpd> Szpadel szpadel, skocz po piwko.
<ftpd> Jak to co.
<adel_> haha
<jacekowski> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-25
<root___> Witam :)
<gjm> aha
<tobiasz29> aa o/
<gjm> no \o
<malipczuk> close
<tobiasz29> gjm: obok jeste zakamuflowany czy cakiem wyparowae?
<tobiasz29> ł  ś
<tobiasz29> cl
<buharin> hej
<gjm> tobiasz29: wyparowałeś
<tobiasz29> ok
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-26
<tobiasz29> o/
<gjm> \o
<elbow> hello
<firemark> \o/
<railis> czołę
<typh00nz> cześć
<Len> o/
<qermit> Len: \o
<elbow> halo, mam imaca, miga ikona folderu po włączeniu, jak odpalić linuksa z usb? może ktoś coś?
<Dread> nasraj na niego, na pewno to pomoże
<elbow> już było, daj inne solucje
<qermit> elbow_: a jest sens?
<elbow_> qermit: no jest imac za pare tys, więc warto byłoby to zrobić chociaż tyle zeby działał
<qermit> elbow_: a nie lepiej odpalic wirtualke?
<elbow_> qermit: ale że jak?
<elbow_> włączam tego imaca i mam to: http://trcdatarecovery.com/files/large/bade4172a6d6d61
<qermit> znaczy sie ze co, osxa nie masz?
<elbow_> qermit: NIE :) chce tylko linuxa wgrać jako jedyny os, i musi pójść z usb bo cd rom nie trybi
<qermit> glupota
<qermit> po co ci imac bez os x
<elbow_> qermit: nie mi tylko koleżance, chce po prostu kompa do neta, nie mam innych pomysłów, masz lepsze?
<qermit> elbow_: kolezance linuxa na imac
<qermit> gratuluje
<qermit> elbow_: a niemozesz osx?
<qermit> tamtez dzialaja internety
<elbow_> qermit: nie mam skąd?
<qermit> eeee, jak to?
<elbow_> qermit: nie znam sie na tym, to nie potrzebuje jakiejś aktywacji? weryfikacji?
<qermit> zawsze myslalem ze kompy apple sprzedawane sa z licencja
<elbow_> qermit: ja tez, ale nie uwierzysz, ten komp ma z tyłu naklejke z win7
<elbow_> nie mam nic wiecej do niego
<elbow_> chce tylko go uruchomić
<qermit> elbow_: wciskales juz command-r ?
<elbow_> qermit: bardzo chetnie bym wcisnął tylko ze nie mam klawiaturki do maka, zwykła win usb
<qermit> elbow_: wiesz jaki to model imac? skund onjest?
<elbow_> qermit: myśle że 99% Holandia
<qermit> command to winkeybchyba
<gjm> xD
<gjm> chyba nie
<elbow_> to co robić?
<qermit> https://discussions.apple.com/message/18122330#18122330
<elbow_> qermit: niestety win +r nie trybi, nadal mam migający folder
<qermit> elbow_: a tem mac ma dysk w srodku?
<qermit> wciskales juz alt?
<elbow_> lol, tak
<qermit> lol dysk czy alt?
<elbow_> oba
<gjm> dobra, a o co chodzi?
<gjm> bo nie chce mi się czytać
<elbow_> gjm: imak bez systemu, chce zainstalować linuksa z usb jako jedyny system
<elbow_> jak go włączam to miga folder http://trcdatarecovery.com/files/large/bade4172a6d6d61
<elbow_> nie mam osx
<elbow_> klawiatury makowej
<elbow_> a cdrom zjada płyty
<elbow_> co robić?
<elbow_> gjm: masz pomysł?
<qermit> elbow_: a, pokaz zdjecie kolezanki, bo mozeniewarto
<elbow_> qermit: warto :)
<qermit> elbow_: a jezeli warto to uwazaj na friendżonę
<gjm> e, nie wiem
<elbow_> spoko
<qermit> jak by mnie przyparlo to bymzrobil emulator klawiatury na jakims stm32
<qermit> ale mam kolegow z klawiaturami apple
<elbow_> hm ja nie
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-27
<tobiasz29> o/
<gjm> \o
<blabs> flash bios na starym acer travelmate 4060 koszmar
<blabs> robil ktos?
<dweller> flash
<dweller> bruh, its 2016
<blabs> dweller: I have an old piece of shit acer and I want to flash its bios so I can boot from usb
<dweller> lol
<dweller> faktycznie tam bios jeszcze było
<drathir> lol w7 na maku ^^ dobre, dobre...
<firemark> driwery sa slabe
<drathir> btw a maki z tego co pamietam licencji wbudowanej czasem nie maja?
<Dread> nie.
<Dread> po prostu są dostarczane z systemem
<Dread> a system na maki jest darmowy.
<TheNumb> nieodpłatny*
<Dread> no.
<Dread> bo do darmowości mu daleko
<TheNumb> tak
<drathir> a to dobrze wiedziec zawsze myslalem ze w sensie tam jest takie cus co hw kod ma unikalny i to  za licencje robi bo jest unikalny dla kazdego maka...
<TheNumb> bo tak jest
<TheNumb> ;p
 * drathir tam w zyciu z maka nie korzystal ;p
<TheNumb> ale tylko dla os x
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> fajny mają myk jak chcesz reinstalować system
<TheNumb> przytrzymujesz cmd+r i ci się bootuje internet recovery które zaciąga instalator z serwerów apple
<TheNumb> ;p
<drathir> TheNumb: ostro... czego dla wygody ludzie nie wymysla...
<TheNumb> ta
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-28
<tobiasz29> o/
<m477> ;o
<tobiasz29> to jest cze a nie heil  ;)
<m477> aha, dzieki za wyjasnienie
<Ashiren> on tak z przyzwyczajenia
<tobiasz29> :>
<gjm> \o
<Spaulding> jacekn: hello ;)
<Spaulding> jacekn: w koncu na jakis meetup trzeba pojsc
<Spaulding> jacekn: jutro payday to akurat hajsy beda ;)
<Ashiren> o, do pierwszego ci starczy
<Spaulding> Ashiren: lepiej, nawet na koniec miesiaca bede mial pieniadze ;)
<Spaulding> wiec i 1szego i 30tego
<Spaulding> rozumiesz to?
<Spaulding> [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅5̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]
<gjm> he he ehe hehehehe ehehe
<Ashiren> 30 lutego?
<Spaulding> Ashiren: jakis dziwny masz kalendarz ;) na bazarze ktos ci opchnal? :>
<gjm> bo to kalendarz majów
<Spaulding> w sumie chyba 1szy rok przestepny kiedy pracuje a nie "studbaza"
<Spaulding> gjm: s/maj/gej/g ;)
<Spaulding> i tak dziwnie jak masz 29 dni a nie 28 :(
<Spaulding> wydaje sie ze wszystko stracilo sens...
<jacekn> Spaulding: ja akurat wczoraj bylem na OpenStacku
<jacekn> Spaulding: w przyszla srode jest docker i London Linux Drinks, nie wiem co wybrac ale chyba docker
<Spaulding> no dla mnie moze byc i docker
<Spaulding> wczoraj byl doxlon
<Spaulding> jakis polak tez tam byl
<Spaulding> bartek r.
<Spaulding> badalem to freebsd commiter ;)
<Spaulding> wiec jakis ogar :)
<Wizard> Linux ssie!
<tobiasz29> czarodziejom..  ;]
<firemark> tobiasz29++
<tobiasz29> +8C .. leje.. :x
<Wizard> +16°
<Wizard> Wieje
<firemark> gdzie?
<Wizard> U mnie
<Wizard> Co słychać, ramole?
<Wizard> gjm: Żyjeta?
<Wizard> Chyba nie bardzo…
<firemark> no tak bywa
<firemark> kanał z leksza zdechnął
<Wizard> No i się nie dziwię
<dweller> e tam
<dweller> ja bym się raczej zapytał kto tu jeszcze ubuntu używa
<dweller> albo w ogóle linuksa ;f
<mati75> jako student prawa mam tylko mac os x
<Wizard> Ja nie używam linuksa, bo go zepsuli i się już nie da naprawi©
<jacekn> ja uzywam Linuksa bo Windows zawsze byl zepsuty a os x to zlo. No i tez podobno zepsuli ostatnio
 * tobiasz29 używa ile sie da  :x
<tobiasz29> * czegokolwiek  v:>
<tobiasz29> ** jako ramol  :D
<gjm> Wizard: dopiero do domu wróciłem
<gjm> co tam?
<Old_nick> Hej - jak przekazać parametr do modułu cfg80211
<Ashiren> uh
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-29
<tobiasz29> o/
<Wizard> Umarli doszczętnie?
<gjm> tak
<Wizard> gjm: Co tam słychać w Jedynym Mieście Świata?
<Dread> .
<gjm> Wizard: czyli gdzie? :D
<Wizard> Czyli w Warszawie.
<Wizard> :P
<mati75> przecież on jest z radomia
<Ashiren> z sosnowca even
<dweller> z dziury w drodze
<gjm> znienacka
<Wizard> Widzę, że na kanale po staremu.
<Wizard> Banda zdegenerowanych trolli obrzuca się błotem.
<Wizard> Ah, prawie jak w domu
<gjm> poczekaj do jutra
<tobiasz29> :>
<Wizard> Ale jutro jest sobota
<Wizard> Mam w sobotę na ircach siedzieć?
<gjm> sobota najepsza
<mati75> caturday
<firemark> Wizard: wolałbyś żebyś nie siedział
<firemark> a najlepiej, żebyś nie żył
<firemark> #dreams
<gjm> ciom
<Wizard> Misie, a któryś z was jeszcze linuksa używa?
<jacekn> tak
<tobiasz29> nie
<gjm> nie wiem
<jacekn> ha mila zagadka logiczna. Tylko ja mowilem prawde!
<dweller> nie potwierdzam, nie zaprzeczam
<firemark> jacekn: od kiedy ubuntu to linuks?
<jacekn> a od kiedy nie?
<Wizard> Gnój/Linux
<Wizard> :P
<gjm> XXI wiek, komputery na breadboardach: https://s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.hipchat.com/94471/693867/Z3f3lIoptQgPo7X/PICT5398.JPG
<firemark> gjm: niezłe
<firemark> ile kosztuje?
<firemark> i co to jest
<gjm> firemark: http://www.acmesystems.it/arietta
<gjm> u nas 135/159zł (128/256MB)
<mati75> gjm: :D
<mati75> gjm: ja z tego gościa mam zawsze polewkę
<mati75> za to jego zdjęcie profilowe
<gjm> piczowąs mocno
<gjm> mati75: spójrz teraz
<mati75> i ta pseudo ruska grzywka
 * mati75 troll mode on
<gjm> ".... zapoznaj się z definicją słowa przedłużacz, a nie piszesz bzdury, a później dzieciaki będą podłączać przedłużacz do przedłużacza i myśleć, że to im przedłuży żywotność akumulatora..."
<mati75> odpisałem mmu
<gjm> właśnie widzę
<gjm> "napięcie dłużej leci"
<gjm> ty chory xD
<mati75> zaraz mu tam jeszcze wzór na drogę z prawem ohma wymieszam
<gjm> boże co za debil
<mati75> zaraz dostanie skan mojego dyplomu
<mati75> inż. elektronik :D
<gjm> jest głupszy niż rfc przewiduje
<mati75> w sumie to mogę go namówić do sprawdzenia prądu w gniazdku multimetrem
<gjm> nie w gniazdku, w przedłużaczu
<gjm> :>
<gjm> niech porówna
<mati75> :D
<mati75> poddał się
<mati75> wychodzi jaki jest cienki w uszach
<mati75> prawie jak miszczowie na elektrodzie
<mati75> rpi nie działa, bo trzeba boot w biosie ustawić
<gjm> aż idę po piwo
<firemark> mati75: z czego smieszkujecie?
<mati75> firemark: z malinowych elektroników
<gjm> weź mu wrzuć
<gjm> tylko pamiętaj o przedłużaczu :^)
<gjm> a ja idę do sklepu
<mati75> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/12642886_777894548982141_1483812292218439726_n.jpg?oh=928080526b9cddb5cb44b2dd6723e0d8&oe=573D5FA1
<firemark> ach, fb
<firemark> nie mam fb
<firemark> mati75: waaaaaaaaaaat
<mati75> trolling na poziomie
<mati75> gjm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G4E3WjNufA
<gjm> znam typów
<gjm> kurde, zeszło mi się
<drathir> hrhr 17:01 < mati75> rpi nie działa, bo trzeba boot w biosie ustawić
<drathir> choc slyszalem ze uefi do arm-ow chca zrobic ;p
<TheNumb> dobrze
<TheNumb> pozwalam
<firemark> co wut
<firemark> co to za herezje
<drathir> firemark: nie moj pomysl ;p
<firemark> niewazne, i tak cię spalę
 * drathir idzie zbierac patyczki ;p
<firemark> :-)
<gjm> hrhr
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-30
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/LRBUlPb.jpg
<Ashiren> :p http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aydXE6p_460s.jpg
<tobiasz29> o/
<gjm> \o
<qermit> o_
<gjm> starość nie radość? :>
<qermit> gjm: ja tak po niemiecku
<tobiasz29> oko stracił  o_o
<gjm> pod stalingradem
<tobiasz29> pod grunwaldem  (jak szaleć, to szaleć)   :x
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://i.imgur.com/weSVctA.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aKqj4Pj_460sv.mp4
<gjm> :4
<TheNumb> Quintasan: testowałem przed chwilą Neona. Dobra robota ;-)
<Quintasan> Dzięki.
<Quintasan> Jeszcze nie jest wszystko zrobione a niektóre rozwiązania to spora ilość taśmy klejącej
<gjm> czy to jakiś okres powrotów?
<gjm> ostatnio wrócił qermit, w piątek był Wizard, teraz Quintasan
<Quintasan> Zrobiłem inżyniera i teraz mam przerwę więc mogę się czymś zająć.
<Quintasan> np. siedzeniem na IRC-u
<gjm> może przynajmniej bj nie wróci :>
<TheNumb> bidżej
<TheNumb> xD
<TheNumb> Quintasan: to teraz magazynier
<TheNumb> i do roboty
<TheNumb> ;D
<Quintasan> Mój syndrom sztokholmski jest na tyle silny że się zarekrutowałem.
<TheNumb> serio
<TheNumb> :D
<gjm> nie
<TheNumb> Quintasan: zostań jeszcze po magazynierze
<TheNumb> będziesz męczył studentów
<Quintasan> Nie.
<Quintasan> Zdecydowanie nie.
<Quintasan> Cytując odpowiedź jednego z prowadzących na naradzie dydatktycznej na sugestię zatrudnienia więcej osób do kadry: Panie, ktos panu za 3000 brutto do pracy przyjdzie.
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> Quintasan: gratulacje
<BlessJah> na uniwerku robiles, dobrze pamietam?
<Quintasan> PWr
<TheNumb> Quintasan: gratuluję wytrwałości.
<Quintasan> To była farsa.
<TheNumb> Ja nie miałem już siły do PWr w pewnym momencie ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<BlessJah> racja, juz styczen
<BlessJah> teraz mi sie kalkuluja semestry
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jak bylo?
<Quintasan> Źle.
<Quintasan> Znaczy wszystko łatwo generalnie było
<BlessJah> czyli sie zawiodles
<Quintasan> Napisałem aplikację i pracę w dwa dni.
<gjm> 18:34 < gjm> może przynajmniej bj nie wróci :>
<BlessJah> niezly wynik, mi to zajelo dwa weekendy
<gjm> wel fug :D
<Quintasan> Moją metodologię nazwałbym: Deadline Driven Development.
<gjm> tzw. standard
<BlessJah> dokladnie, jak w tym zarcie o windowsie "Ile znajdzie, tyle zajmie."
<Quintasan> Jedyny plus całych studiów to organizajce studenckie.
<BlessJah> nope, sa jeszcze targi pracy
<Quintasan> Które dają Ci raka.
<TheNumb> Tak
<BlessJah> nie
<TheNumb> Tak
<Quintasan> Poszedłem do korpo – nigdy więcej.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: pochwal sie
<TheNumb> Quintasan: gdzie robisz? :D
<TheNumb> IBM pewnie
<TheNumb> albo nokla
<TheNumb> :^)
<Quintasan> To drugie.
<TheNumb> kek
<TheNumb> Wpadłeś w gunwo :D
<Quintasan> No mi nie jest do śmiechu teraz.
<TheNumb> Hajs się zgadza chociaż?
<BlessJah> az tak zle?
<Quintasan> Powiedzmy tylko że nie jest to czego się spodziewałem.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: i co robisz?
<TheNumb> jest proktologiem
<TheNumb> :D
<BlessJah> nokia juz telefonow nie robi, teraz kamery 3D projektuja
<Quintasan> Nie wiem.
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nokla produkuje soft
<TheNumb> dużo softu
<TheNumb> na różne platformy sprzętowe
<BlessJah> jak to nie wiesz?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: czym sie zajmujesz?
<Quintasan> Jestem w czymś co się nazywa support ale nie jest to support gdzie ktoś do nas dzwoni. W zasadzie to najczęściej to kolega siedzący po drugiej stronie dzwoni do kogoś powiedzieć że zjebał.
<Quintasan> W zasadzie to niby jest sysadminka
<TheNumb> a w którym biurze siedzisz?
<Quintasan> Ale jak na razie to przyszedł NAS i z kolegą dla beki instalowaliśmy Gentoo.
<TheNumb> bema czy strzegomska?
<Quintasan> Bema
<TheNumb> mhm
<BlessJah> TheNumb: ty tez w nokii pracujesz?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> ;p
<BlessJah> juz myslalem
<TheNumb> W sumie dobrze, że ostatecznie nie złożyłem tam cefałki.
<TheNumb> ;]
<Quintasan> Jestem całkiem szczęśliwy perspektywą że umowa kończy mi się w lutym.
<TheNumb> Trochę się nasłuchałem i nie żałuję.
<TheNumb> Quintasan: a w co bardziej idziesz? w sysadminkę czy kodera?
<Quintasan> Szczerze to sam nie wiem, umiem w jedno i drugie ale z tym pierwszym mam mniej doświadczenia
<TheNumb> mhm
<Quintasan> Zarządzanie sobie serwerem własnym i w organizacji studenckiej to trochę za mało żeby coś konkretnego napisać w CV.
<TheNumb> czy ja wiem...
<TheNumb> Quintasan: można kłery?
<Quintasan> Proszę bardzo.
<firemark> te uczucie gdy w 50 linijkach wstecz nie widzisz arishena
<gjm> nie znam arishena
<firemark> no przekrecilem nicka
<tobiasz29> i kotów  :x
<gjm> tak
<firemark> [18:51:36]  Quintasan » Ale jak na razie to przyszedł NAS i z kolegą dla beki instalowaliśmy  Gentoo.
<firemark> Tak, idealny system, dla beki :D
<firemark> TheNumb: ale nokia, myslalem ze ta firma nie istnieje
<TheNumb> Quintasan: na ZFS chociaż?
<firemark> co oni teraz robia?
<Quintasan> Oczywiście że nie.
<TheNumb> firemark: NSN żyje.
<TheNumb> jedyny dział nokii który przynosił dochody :D
<firemark> :D
<firemark> gjm: ?
<TheNumb> gjm się naprężył
<firemark> ok.
<TheNumb> a mój wojs to co?
<TheNumb> :(
<firemark> jesteś liczbą, liczby nie potrzebują głosu
<TheNumb> ;z
<gjm> zesrał ci się kiedyś pies?
<TheNumb> w domu?
<TheNumb> ta
<firemark> wat
<TheNumb> nawet kilka razy za szczeniaka ;]
<firemark> ja juz nie mam psów
<firemark> kurwa, co za ulga
<firemark> nic nie sra, nic nie szczeka
<gjm> no, więc zrobilł gówno
<gjm> to odpowiedź na twoje pytanie :)
<TheNumb> nie zrozumiałem
<firemark> ja zrozumiałem
<TheNumb> pokrętka logika chorego umysłu
<TheNumb> pokrętna*
<firemark> to oznacza, że nie dostaniesz wojsa
<TheNumb> a gjm powinien mieć zabrane uprawnienia w czanserwie :^)
<firemark> on dostał czanserva po znajomościach
<TheNumb> tak
<firemark> warto miec znajomosci na ircu
<TheNumb> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Quintasan> Co, banujemy?
<TheNumb> gjm: ( ＾◡＾)っ✂╰⋃╯
<firemark> ja czekam aż Ashiren się odezwie
<firemark> :P
<TheNumb> tak Ci zrobię jak będziesz dalej skakał
<gjm> TheNumb też może dostać coś po znajomości
<TheNumb> oho
<TheNumb> co tu się dzieje :|
<BlessJah> idziemy na rekord
<TheNumb> Jeszcze Wziuuzard zaraz przyjdzie
<TheNumb> czekamy 10 minut
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Leco bany.
<firemark> :D
<firemark> podoba mi się to
<Quintasan> Ktoś postował memy z prezydentem.
<Quintasan> Banujemy cały kanał
<TheNumb> tak
<firemark> a tak serio, do kogo pisać by mieć takiego auto-opa?
<firemark> chciałbym kiedyś ważnym czy coś
<gjm> oni już nie żyją
<Quintasan> OP tutaj Ci nie daje
<Quintasan> Nawet nie ma kogo banować :/
<BlessJah> ten kanal juz praktycznie nie zyje
<BlessJah> tylko koty sa i czasem ktos wroci
<TheNumb> to ciekawe, bo jeszcze jakieś 4 lata temu żył ten kanał
<TheNumb> albo 5
<Quintasan> Żył.
<TheNumb> Ubuntu zaczęło działać i ludzie nie przychodzą z problemami :(
<Quintasan> Bo Ubuntu mimo wszelkich starań nie było idiotoodporne.
<Quintasan> A teraz nawet mój współlokator zainstalował i nic nie muszę robić.
<gjm> to było tak dawno temu
<gjm> że qermit stracił opa
<gjm> bo mu usuneli konto
<gjm> bo nie wchodził na irca
<gjm> chociaż, hm
<Quintasan> lel
<TheNumb> czo ten kermit rzaba
<gjm> no robili czystki jakiś czas temu
<gjm> chociaż, hm…
<BlessJah> nie powinni mu kasowac, idlowal przeciez
<gjm> Stirlitz dalej ma konto
<gjm> a dawno go tu nie widziałem
<qermit> gjm: nie stracilem opa tylko konto
<TheNumb> Szritlic czasem wchodzi.
<gjm> qermit: seba, jak straciłeś konto, to przy okazji opa
<firemark> biedny, bezdomny qermit bez konta
<firemark> i opa
<qermit> gjm: mati, ja tylko konto stracilem
<qermit> gjm: chyba dzien czy 2 po czyszczeniu wszedlem
<qermit> a tu zonk
<qermit> aska konto miala nadal
<Quintasan> Ale o jakim koncie Wy mówicie?
<Quintasan> Forum czy czo?
<qermit> ircowym
<gjm> Quintasan: freenode usowało niedawno nieużywane konta
<Quintasan> Nawet nie wiedziałem
<gjm> w sumie też jedno mi wywalili
<Quintasan> Czuje dobrze Quassel i perma-idle.
<gjm> to, którego używałem, zanim dowiedziałem się o grupowaniu nicków
<qermit> postanowilem kiedys ze wroce jak mgr zrobie
<TheNumb> a zrobiłeś magazyniera?
<qermit> nie
<TheNumb> no to sio
<qermit> ale mam 2 dzieci
<TheNumb> to nie wymówka
<TheNumb> sio
<TheNumb> :D
<qermit> czuje sie spelniony w 2/6
<gjm> no nie wiem
<BlessJah> qermit: na zaocznych znajdzie sie akich paru
<gjm> magistra można ukryć
<gjm> ale dwóch dzieciaków to słabo
<qermit> gjm: w beczkach
<gjm> kimczi lewel kryminał
<Ashiren> :o http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a8MoYnZ_460svwm.webm
<BlessJah> .1
<TheNumb> 9fag
<dfgg> czytalem ze tutaj fajnie to wpadlem :^)
<Quintasan> Ktoś Cię okłamał.
<dfgg> Quintasan: popraw polskie znaczki w ircname
<TheNumb> czo
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/1Nc0bhO.jpg
<mcd_> czesc
<mcd_> mam xubu na xfce4, przestaly mi sie odpalac nowe procesy to dalem reset i.. ekran logowania do uzytkownika wpisuje dobre haslo, ekran robi sie na chwile ciemny i powraca do logowania. co moglem zepsuc? bash history nic ciekawego nie ma.. bez problemu dziala tryb konsolowy(f1,f2) w ten sposob teraz tu jestem
<firemark> serwer iksów działa w takim razie
<firemark> mcd_: zainstaluj inny wm i spróbuj się na niego zalogować, może skopałeś config
<firemark> mcd_: no i dmesg - może zawalił się dysk?
<mcd_> wlasnie z tego co pamietam grzebalem w pliku: ~/.config/xfc4/terminal/terminalrc
<mcd_> ale to grzebanie to bylo usuniecie dwoch szarpow a potem ich przywrocenie
<firemark> mcd_: przesun go np. do terminalrc2
<mcd_> + jeszcze /etc/inputrc
<firemark> albo .config do .config2
<firemark> a inputrc nie znam, arch here
<firemark> a wait, tez mam ten plik :D
<firemark> nawet nie wiedzialem co to jest, what a shame
<mcd_> ok zrobilem 'mv .config config2
<mcd_> reboot?
<firemark> restart iksów
<firemark> ty menedzera logowania (nie wiem jaki masz)
<firemark> zastanawia mnie czy są logi jakieś do tego, moze faktycznie w /var/log/xorg ?
<mcd_> przeniesienie tego katalogu nie pomoglo
<mcd_> w tym pathu nie ma xorg u mnie
<mcd_> a moment..
<firemark> no to ls /var/log ;-P
<mcd_> Xorg.0.log jest :)
<firemark> mcd_: wklej.org
<mcd_> huu
<mcd_> ciezko bez gui :D
<firemark> ja gui mam tylko do porno i smiesznych obrazków
<firemark> ale fakt… mcd_: są skrypty do pastebina
<firemark> mcd_: apt-get install pastebin
<firemark> cat /var/log/X… | pastebin
<mcd_> ok moge na pm?
<firemark> a możesz
<TheNumb> mcd_: a musisz koniecznie rozwiązywać swój problem na dwóch różnych sieciach ircowych?
<TheNumb> Trochę to niekulturalne.
<firemark> fakt
<mcd_> na tamtym mi powiedzieli ze to nie ten kanal
<mcd_> reinstall xfce nie pomogl
<firemark> musisz logi znaleźć
<firemark> ale nie wiem jakie :P
<mcd_> dac liste plikow z /var/log ?
<firemark> uhmm, nie
<firemark> pewnie nic nie powie
<firemark> mcd_: spróbuj inny wm
<firemark> dzizaz, jakie sa inne vmy? TheNumb pomóż mi
<mcd_> dodam, ze logowanie na gusta bez hasla dziala
<firemark> no to coś u ciebie z configiem jest nie tak
<firemark> moze .config nie wystarcza :P
<Ashiren> :) https://i.imgur.com/vK2LQBk.jpg
<Voldenet> Cóż tu taki ruch dzisiaj
<Ashiren> no to zrob sobie nowe konto i na nim dzialaj
<Voldenet> Jak nigdy!
<mcd_> zrobilem
<mcd_> ale srednio mi to
<mcd_> odpowiada ;d
<Ashiren> a trzeba bylo grzebac w config
<Voldenet> Ja czasami grzebię i usuwam linijki
<Voldenet> i sprawdzam czy dalej działa
<Voldenet> bo jak usuwasz linie z configu
<mcd_> moze podmienie config nowego usera z tym starym
<Voldenet> to wiadomo, że komp będzie działał szybciej
<Voldenet> bo będzie miał mniej do przetwarzania
<Voldenet> na przykłąd zauważyłem, że po wywaleniu "PermitRootLogin no" z sshd szybciej mi logowanie działa
<Voldenet> dlatego polecam, optymalizujcie swoje konfiguracje
<Ashiren> a mozesz sie logowac jako root
<firemark> nom, po co sudo w takim razie
<firemark> odrazu jeb na roota i działa
<Voldenet> Ashiren: no, to dodatkowy feature jest
<Voldenet> nie wiem po co wyłączać to
<Voldenet> i szybciej działa bez tego i na roota mogę się logować
<Voldenet> same profity
<Voldenet> firemark: tak serio, nie lubię sudo, zawsze mi to pachnie jak "security issue"
<mcd_> zamiana configow tych 2 userow nie pomogla
<Voldenet> (zresztą sudo już miało kilka /critical bugów/, wolę po prostu su na roota zrobić, zrobić swoje i wyjść)
<mcd_> ehm jak nie config to co jeszcze by tu..
<firemark> Voldenet: bo ja wiem, sudo jest kurde, wygodne :D
<firemark> mcd_: ls .* i sprawdz co mogles spierdolic jeszcze
<firemark> moze .xinitrc
<mcd_> no tam grzebalem w sumie ale to raczej nei sa pliki perr user
<Voldenet> firemark: lepiej ls -thor .*
<firemark> -thor :D
<Voldenet> ls -thor to mój ulubiony sposób wyświetlania
<firemark> dobre dobre
<firemark> a -tr nie starczy?
<Ashiren> wole ls -jesus
<Voldenet> tylko, że thor ma sens :D
<Voldenet> -o to long listing
<Voldenet> -h to human-readable sizes
<Voldenet> -t -r by time reversed
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> do tego bardzo łatwo zapamiętać
<firemark> no, czyli thor istnieje
<firemark> nie jak dziewczyna TheNumb`a
<Ashiren> ls -reka
<mcd_> chlopaki
<mcd_> http://wklej.org/id/1924917/
<firemark> a dziewczynki?
<mcd_> moze mi lightlocker startuje ;d
<mcd_> w sumie cos tam robilem z nim ale wiele dni temu chociaz chyba nie rebootowalem go od tego czasu
<CookieM> http://i.imgur.com/BNR2o9C.gif
<firemark> CookieM: lol
<mcd_> Failed to init libxfconf: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11.
<mcd_> moze to jest problemem?
<mcd_> to wywala przy probie xfconf-query
<firemark> moze
<firemark> ja mam i3wm i mam wyjebane na takie problemy
<mcd_> i jak moge rozwiazac ten problem?
<Voldenet> ustawić $DISPLAY jakoś duh
<mcd_> dobra..
<mcd_> poddaje sie :D
<mcd_> postaram sie pwszystko przeniesc na nowego uzytkownika
#ubuntu-pl 2016-01-31
<tobiasz29> o/
<Voldenet> Szalom tobiaszu
<tobiasz29> szalom, szalom  :)
<gjm> slalom
<firemark> no, kanał na którym nikt nic nie pisze
<firemark> prawidłowo :-)
<drathir> firemark: nie trzeba pgup/down sie meczuc i wciskac to dla zdrowotnosci...
<Ashiren> bo niedziela
<Ashiren> a nie sobota
<mcd_> sk/window close
<firemark> almost.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-25
<zasek> pytanko: dlaczego po zainstalowaniu ubuntu na dysku zewnętrznym 5TB mi nie startuje
<zasek> w biose ustawione mam na startowanie z USB, nawet po wybraniu botowania na ten dysk F12 i tak nie staruje
<zasek> instalka idzie do konca nie wywala bledow
<Dread> bo nie zdąży załadować modułów od usb
<zasek> jak to naprawic
<zasek> na dysku 2TB normalnie dziala
<zasek> powyzej juz nie
<Dread> a jaki system plików tam masz?
<zasek> ext4
<Ashiren> i zwykly mbr?
<zasek> tzn przy  instalowaniu systemu wybieram opcje "caly dysk'
<Dread> czyli pewnie zwykły mbr.
<zasek> on sam sobie robi partycje
<zasek> pewnie tak
<Ashiren> mbr umie tylko 2tb
<Ashiren> nie pamietam tylko czy wykrywa 2tb czy w ogole nie ruszy jak jest > 2tb
<zasek> czyli wystarczy podzielic dysk na partycje np dwie i zainstalowac na jednej z nich system
<zasek> np na 2TB i 3TB
<zasek> i na 2TB zainstalowac
<Ashiren> albo sprawdzic czy mozna tam gpt
<zasek> acha
<zasek> czym to sprawdzic?
<Ashiren> hmm nie wiem
<Ashiren> nie jestem taki bogaty zeby miec >2tb dysk
<zasek> kurcze ja mam wlanach 10TB nabyc , a tu problem mam z 5TB
<zasek> *planach
<Ashiren> jak ogarniesz 5TB to 10TB bedzie pestka
<zasek> mklabel gpt
<zasek> ?
<Ashiren> https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html
<zasek> oki, dzieki
<drathir> Ashiren: ++ ^^ < Ashiren> jak ogarniesz 5TB to 10TB bedzie pestka
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-26
<Hard_vard> Elo
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-28
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/9005013504/hF3E068F4/
<Hard_vard> Kot.
<Ashiren> felis catus domesticus even
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/OZ04RIf.jpg
<phoenix_> ktos tu uzywa postfix dovecot?
<phoenix_> mam skonfigurowany postfix i dovecot i wszystko dziala mi fajnie z roundcube, ale nie moge polaczyc sie z serwerem mojej poczty przez telefon, uzywajac aplikacji, podobnie jest z thunderbird, co powinienem zrobic zeby te dwie opcje byly mozliwe
<phoenix_> ?
<mati75> dns sprawdź czy jest dobrze skonfigurowany
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/93SlsEC.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-01-29
<phoenix_> mati75, na roundcube dziala z obecna konfiguracja dns
<mati75> phoenix_: nie
<mati75> roundcube odpytuje po localhost
<wincyj> elo
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-22
<malutka> o/
<gjm> Cześć :)
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> (niekot) https://i.redditmedia.com/W4sox3F5PLgA1ZdyK20w5AlFuuCFrwQlTMyqU2Jl1A0.jpg?w=739&s=8e57958d60ebfe007fdad4bdf25ff0e3
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-23
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-24
<malutka> o/
<gjm> No siema.
<IRC_Spectrum> dzien dobry :)
<gjm> Czy ja wiem…
<malutka> :)
<drathir> bry...
<supermegazord> siema szukam paczki deb albo chociaz tar.gz bittorent sync w wersji 2.3.7 lub 2.3.8
<Ashiren> oO
<firemark> wtf
<firemark> widzę, że najnowszy jest… 7
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-25
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<jarzyna> o/
<gjm> a ten tu
<bartek_> hiho o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-26
<malutka> o/
<malutka> czekam na jutro Ashiren :3
<gjm> :D
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-27
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://www.gazetakrakowska.pl/wiadomosci/podhale/a/zakopane-poznaj-historie-kota-ktory-zamieszkal-na-przystanku-galeria,12864408/
<gjm> kielbasakrakowska.pl
<Ashiren> chybaty.pl
<gjm> Nie tak ostro, kolego.
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/t_MMAeUY4aG6MaxEMDOXnFLUDN5vjjhvYJFqvhEsbmk.jpg?w=576&s=bf176b9fe465c593b28c529de75fe401
<malutka> Awwww <3
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/tTVQ8PD0toU9yyXjjppXINtjq9hKYIyfGddB07Xl0MY.jpg?w=576&s=0a7da5a9a6f112e6a2dab1ed33601a2f
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.redditmedia.com/moNjBLllSRg3J42MRrW03IJEqxC0e4UhDMC546RAmaM.jpg?w=639&s=dd7158197dc50bebe3272ceea46508b1
<malutka> <333
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/LzS2MFyaJrMDCz-zpGmpC0dzt8jSL1A_lj43uVN9glQ.jpg?w=614&s=40b3fa3ff9e0ce8afef5088693ae6730
<shuman> Ashiren: te wszystkie koty to Twoje? :D
<malutka> :3
<shuman> czy tylko ten rudy z paczki czipsów? :D
<Ashiren> nie mam kota :cccc
<firemark> co?
<firemark> wklejasz milion zdjęć kotów i nie masz sam kota?
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/2QYt8.jpg
<Ashiren> tak, musze jakos zapelnic pustke w sercu
<malutka> śliczny
<malutka> potrzeba kota - na gwałt!
<Ashiren> na gwalt to tylko psy
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/6vH8bhE8RYA8q6ykvIReTTjjtTeRJ-m0YVcM73hT7R8.jpg?w=432&s=1e373fd2012d7ba4c4e15882103e6578
<malutka> thx :3
<Ashiren> https://www.thepurringtonpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/cat-orange-367701_960_720.jpg
<malutka> <3 :o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-01-28
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-20
<malutka> o/
<lami07[m]> O/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-21
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-22
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-23
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-24
<mati75> gjm skończyłby dzisiaj 28 lat
<mati75> dziwne że nikt jego konta na fb nie usunął
<Ashiren> :<
<Voldenet> osoby postronne chyba nie powinny mieć dostępu do konta, tak jest w regulaminie facebooka
<Ashiren> w pewnym momencie fb bedzie miec wiecej kont zmarlych ludzi niz zywych
<Voldenet> w pewnym momencie fb zacznie usuwać konta, do których ktoś się przez 10 lat nie logował
<Ashiren> w sumie ciekawy problem spoleczny
<Voldenet> czy ja wiem, większość serwisów usuwa nieaktywne konta
<Ashiren> relevant xkcd https://xkcd.com/686/
<malutka> o/
<lami07[m]> Hey
<jacekowski> mati75: a co do ma do rzeczy?
<mati75> jacekowski: to że stąd wiem
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-25
<drathir> [*]
<drathir> mati75: teoretycznie jest mozliwosc bodajze markniecia konta, ale papierkowo trudne narpierw musisz udowodnic ze kts byl wlascicielem i rzedstawic papiery potwierdzajace, zeby markneli... a nie kazdy dzieli dostep (przewaznie i teoretycznie wedlug regulaminow to tez zabronione) czy passy zostawia... a i tez czasem konta zostaja na fundacje czy managerow uzytek...
<drathir> bry...
<malutka> o/
<drathir> malutka: witaj...
<lami07[m]> O/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/bUt3ujR.jpg
<malutka> <3 sliczniusi
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/sogdddl3kvc41.jpg
<malutka> aaaaww
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/076anq1c1tc41.jpg
<malutka> ojoj
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/pu5a0dwlvvc41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/xlcv92e0cqc41.jpg
<Ashiren> aw https://i.imgur.com/WlBN6Lq.jpg
<lami07[m]> Co to za atak kotów?
<drathir> lami07[m]: dzis sobota...
<Ashiren> :3 https://www.reddit.com/r/cats/comments/etgh3h/simon_has_been_watching_too_many_garfield_cartoons/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/mr46zlo0uwc41.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2020-01-26
<malutka> o/
<lami07[m]> O/
